#ubuntu-ru 2010-12-13
<parfux>  а что праославнее файрфокс или хромиум?
<artus> w3m
<artus> а вот шустрее сромиум, особенной 10й
<inkvizitor68sl> parfux, смотря с какой стороны смотреть
<artus> эммм
<artus> как бы запретить в rsyslog.conf для nutd писать в syslog
<parfux> яндекс хром=)
<parfux> файрфокс - был закрытым нетскейп
<parfux> WebKit - изначально открытый КHTML
<parfux> Chromium - открытый браузер на основе WebKit
<inkvizitor68sl> вообще самый адекватный браузер - Chrome
<inkvizitor68sl> именно Хром
<parfux> вот я всегда думал что Firefox самый православный
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, я его на i3 тут гоняю )
<inkvizitor68sl> эта тааакая жесть ^_^
<inkvizitor68sl> parfux, нет
<artus> inkvizitor68sl: хромиум?
<inkvizitor68sl> parfux, если уж на то пошло - то выбирать наод между Iceweasel и Chromium
<parfux> ага
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, хром
<inkvizitor68sl> parfux, а фф - говно с проприетарной ТМ
<parfux> да там отличия в бренде на логотип
<parfux> меня отличия картинки не очень смущают
<parfux> наверное стоит на хром переходить
<parfux> больнобыстрый
<parfux> firefox 7-8 мб догонит
<inkvizitor68sl> не догонит
<inkvizitor68sl> особенно на многоядерных
<inkvizitor68sl> не догонит до тех пор, пока не вынесут все плагины и вкладки в отдельные процессы
<inkvizitor68sl> Хром умеет тратить на одну вкладку 800% цпу.
<inkvizitor68sl> фф - нет
<parfux> ммм
<parfux> а почему принципиально в отдельном процессе вкладки держать?
<parfux> потоки же есть
<inkvizitor68sl> нуну
<inkvizitor68sl> parfux, ты бы о них программерам рассказал)
<inkvizitor68sl> что ни разу не заставал ситуацию, когда адский флеш ролик ставит колом весь FF ) ?
<parfux> нет, со всем миром я спорит не берусь
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня вот флеш скромненько кушает себе одно ядро из четырех, если оно ему надо
<inkvizitor68sl> а я в это время спокойно работаю
<inkvizitor68sl> так же и с JS
<parfux> а если 4 флеша
<parfux> да по ядру на флеш
<parfux> =)????
<parfux> лутьше пусть 1 будет=)
<parfux> потоки тоже по ядрам распределяются
<inkvizitor68sl> parfux, дык флеш то - один
<parfux> тут скорре вопрос надежности
<inkvizitor68sl> так что пусть он хоть в 30 вкладках жрет ресурсы
<inkvizitor68sl> я ему больше одного ядра не дам
<ozstr1ker> чего ася не работает?
<inkvizitor68sl> всего то /etc/profiles подкрутить на предмет ограничения цпу на один процесс
<inkvizitor68sl> ozstr1ker, кактус же
<ozstr1ker> что ха кактус?
<inkvizitor68sl> ICQ = кактус
<inkvizitor68sl> !icq
<ubuntuhelp> ICQ — зло. см: http://static.itmages.ru/i/10/0821/h_1282396981_b251c05dc6.png и читай !icqs если проблемы с подключением.
<ozstr1ker> хых
<ozstr1ker> посмеялся
<inkvizitor68sl> ozstr1ker, http://img1.liveinternet.ru/images/attach/c/0/38/509/38509608_show_wss_img.jpg
<ozstr1ker> что за шутки прямые?
<ozstr1ker> плоскостные
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> это не шутки.
<ozstr1ker> да прикольная графика
<ozstr1ker> но че делать с логином
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня вот с подключением ICQ ни одной проблемы не возникло за последние 2 года
<ozstr1ker> хз у меня это уже второй раз за два года)
<inkvizitor68sl> гг
<artus> блин... каакой же деревянный rsyslog
<inkvizitor68sl> дыды
<inkvizitor68sl> а какая же няшная песня Darkness у BN )
<inkvizitor68sl> и journeyman
<inkvizitor68sl> something in the darkness pulled me deeper!
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, фигли спишь?
<inkvizitor68sl> глде критика песен) ?
<artus> inkvizitor68sl: воевал с сислогом)
<artus> вроде побидил)
<artus> inkvizitor68sl: давай песни, ща буду критиковать
<inkvizitor68sl> на prostopleer.ru в поиск вбей
<inkvizitor68sl> а то у меня IRC клиент и плеер на разных компаз()
<artus> ща
<artus> К сожалению, ничего не удалось найти по запросу «something in the darkness pulled me deeper»
<inkvizitor68sl> ну ёшки)
<artus> ыыы
<inkvizitor68sl> blackmore's night
<inkvizitor68sl> вбей
<inkvizitor68sl> именно так с апострофом
<inkvizitor68sl> 2 и 3
<inkvizitor68sl> будут
<inkvizitor68sl> journeyman и Darkness
<artus> дык а че их критиковать.. блекмор рулить) что с кендис что сам по себе
<inkvizitor68sl> xD
<XuMuK> всем ку)
<artus> о,, химик
<XuMuK> я за него)
<XuMuK> чо такое?)
<XuMuK> artus: ку)
<artus> XuMuK: ))
<XuMuK> artus: чо молчим?) как делищи вапще? о_О )
<artus> XuMuK: норма )
<artus> tmux мучаю
<XuMuK> artus: а чо ето такое?)
<XuMuK> вкратце)
<artus> ууу... ацкая весч
<artus> Терминальный оконный менеджер
<XuMuK> таг даже?!)
<artus> и мультиплексор
<XuMuK> аа
<XuMuK> мне чо то и пришло на ум screens
<XuMuK> а чухнуть почему не мог))
<artus> не ... скрин тдыхает)
<XuMuK> ну сё равно с ним ассоциируецо
<XuMuK> короче да, весч и правда аццкая, особенно для удалённого доступа ее часто не хватает)
<XuMuK> ща я...
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, сказал бы, что аналог screen и byoobu, ен мучал бы человека)
<inkvizitor68sl> а то терминальный WM, мультиплексор хД
<artus> xD
<XuMuK> Offoffoff: ку
<XuMuK> artus|znc|: я короче тоже за tmux завтыкал))
<dk1803> всем добрый день такой вопрос, через вайн запустил вов, но почему то не работает клавиатура, а именно та чать, где буквы
<Offoffoff> Йоххохохохоххохоххохохоооо, меркатиги!
<Admin-kz> ïðèâåò âñåì
<ubuntuhelp> Admin-kz! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<User259[web]> hello
<Admin-kz> hello hacks!
<Dinamic-Adm> Admin-kz: и тебе здарова
<Arabik> привет всем
<Bezoomie> Утро
<Arabik> ghbdtn
<Arabik> привет
<Bezoomie> привет
<IchEsseDichAuf> как через apt получить список всех установленных файлов к определённому пакету?
<Bezoomie>  IchEsseDichAuf:  а не проще через синаптик  узнать?
<ck80> apt-cache depends имя_пакета
<IchEsseDichAuf> кончно просто
<IchEsseDichAuf> я уже пользуюсь dpkg -L
<Dinamic-Adm> Есть кто живой?
<SergeyIT> понедельник, 13-ое
<Dinamic-Adm> У меня не работают ctrl + c, ctrl + v, ctrl + z и другие сочетания клавиш. В чём может быть проблема?
<Dinamic-Adm> SergeyIT: не подскажешь?
<xopek> для фф е расширение подгоняющее страницу по ширине при масштабе?
<rumanzo> Всем привет
<tenshigo> при просмотре флэша под фф возникают странные мерцанию в полноэкренном режиме из которого уже невозможно выйти кликом по иконке... весь конрол бар мерцает. есть идеи что это может быть?
<rumanzo> Пробовал флеш проигрыватель менять?
<tenshigo> ну все как обычно. adobe flash player...
<tenshigo> разве есть другие?
<xopek> не выходи кликом
<xopek> не дергай мышу
<rumanzo> есть, да
<tenshigo> сегодня перешел на убунту. все хорошо, только с флэшом... а как тут chrome поживает?
<Dinamic-Adm> У меня не работают ctrl + c, ctrl + v, ctrl + z и другие сочетания клавиш. В чём может быть проблема?
<Dinamic-Adm> :-/
<tenshigo> то есть копипастить что ли нельзя?
<nexusreglog> утра всем
<omnik> Привет! Как заставить eth0 обновить свой ип адресс?
<Dinamic-Adm> tenshigo: да!
<rumanzo> omnik: имеется ввиду по dhcp?
<rapidsp> omnik: sudo dhclient eth0
<omnik> ага, спасибо, уже нагуглил :)
<tenshigo> Dinamic-Adm: скорее всего проблема не в ос... выдерни usb-штекер клавиатуры из порта подожди секунд 5 и снова вставь... если PS/2 то выключи машину на сек 10.
<tenshigo> бывает что MB отключает порты клавиатуры и мыши.
<SergeyIT> Dinamic-Adm, исходно не работало или что-то сделал
<tenshigo> в линуксе можно подстроить tcp-ip параметры типа TCPWindowSize, TCPAckFrequency, SackOpts , Tcp1323Opts и главное, где и как.
<tenshigo> тип Mobile Broadband-3G.
<Bezoomie> кто может проверить торрент файл, качает или нет?
<tenshigo> можно. давай линк
<Dinamic-Adm> SergeyIT: исходно не работало
<tenshigo> -_-
<tenshigo> это точно основной русскоязычный канал рубунты?
<Bezoomie> tenshigo: блин как кинуть не поиму
<tenshigo> ты за NAT?
<Bezoomie> tenshigo:  http://zalil.ru/30131014 скажи качает или нет
<tenshigo> качает.
<Bezoomie> сам торрент фаил?
<tenshigo> ну открыл твой torrent-файл в Deluge. закачка пошла.
<Bezoomie> аа спасибо
<tenshigo> да не за что.
<tenshigo> http://img543.imageshack.us/img543/5337/workspace1004n.jpg
<tenshigo> суть проблемы: при наведении на боковой док(autohide) появляются искажения с atiшными родными драйверами.
<tenshigo> можно ли это как нибудь исправить.
<Bezoomie> tenshigo: а ты не можешь сказать , с какои скорость пошла закачка?
<tenshigo> нет. так как быстро вырубил. траффик платный. но 33кб\сек была последняя цифра. если у тебя нормальный коннект то проблем не будет.
<tenshigo> предел моего 250кб\сек.
<Bezoomie> ясно, я просто создал раздачу с чужим фаилом и испанец качает 10 кб с меня, или там много пиров было?
<tenshigo> 2
<tenshigo> Bezoomie: 78kb/s закачка.
<Bezoomie> а сидов и пиров сколько?
<tenshigo> пиров 11 было
<tenshigo> мог бы сразу линк на рутрекер дать. есть учетка -_-
<Bezoomie> Просто в испании без регистрации смогут его скачать?
<tenshigo> нет. на рутрекере регистрация обязательна.
<tenshigo> хотя стоп... если ты как мне скинеш торрент файл то можно.
<tenshigo> регистрация как раз и нужна что бы скачать торрент-файл.
<Bezoomie> но ограничение по скорости будут?
<tenshigo> да врядли... я же таким же макаром качал только что.
<Bezoomie> Я вот тож так думаю , а как же реитинг скачивания ?
<Bezoomie> Значит регистрации у тя там нет , но файл качал, Итог Рега не нужна
<Dinamic-Adm> при русской раскладке, не работают хоткеи Ctrl+C/Ctrl+V/Ctrl+S для копирования/вставки/сохранения
<tenshigo> я вот с 0 рейтингом. только качаю... скорость по максимальная... ну не могу я раздавать на 3G коннекте -_-.
<Bezoomie> tenshigo:  имея такой файл , регистрация не нужна ?
<tenshigo> нет
<Bezoomie> ок спс за помощь
<tenshigo> не за что. и еще. низкий рейтинг не позволяет качать больше 3 торрент-фалов за сутки. вот вроде и все ограничения.
<Bezoomie> а ограничения в скорости ?
<tenshigo> нет такого.
<tenshigo> во всяком случае меня за пол года никто не ограничивал.
<Bezoomie> Без реги я таких 5 фаилов дам тебе и все качать должно , так как получается ты онанимно качаешь
<AlbertR|alt> всем привет
<Bezoomie> анонимна *
<tenshigo> неа...
<tenshigo> трекер все видит.
<tenshigo> он же статистику ведет.
<Bezoomie> значит им надо создать ссылку регистрации
<tenshigo> а зачем? просто анонимности и так не будет.
<tenshigo> регистрация нужна только для того что бы скачать торрент-файл и вести статистику по юзеру.
<Bezoomie> ясно , значит не буду
<tenshigo> на анонимность это не как не влияет. и вообще торренты не бывают анонимными, если они публичные.
<tenshigo> так что если ктото захочет взять тебя за яйца, то обязательно возьмет -_-. извини за прямоту.
<Bezoomie> http://forum.xtreamer.net/topic/18471-%D0%BF%D0%BB%D0%B0%D0%B7%D0%BC%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%BD%D1%8B%D0%B9-%D0%B0%D0%BA%D0%B2%D0%B0%D1%80%D0%B8%D1%83%D0%BC-plasma-aquarium-hd/ топик создал
<icce> re
<icCE> Подскажите как проще решить задача
<icCE> нужно собрать apache и php из исходников, но я хочу сделать пакет с правильными путями и зависимостями
<icCE> так же заблокировать все другие варианты  apache от установки
<icCE> но так, что если другая программа требует apache она понимает что он стоит
<bggooo> Привет, братцы, поставил на нетбук Маверик - все работает из каробки, просто круть. Поигрался заметил что ритмбокс сейчас находится не в области уведомлений (Notification Area), а в Indicator-applet может есть у кого нить мануальчик как это сделать в Lucid? :)
<tenshigo> icCE: создай пакет.
<icCE> tenshigo: ну пакет то я сделаю
<icCE> tenshigo: возникает кстати еще вопрос
<icCE> есть ли пример что куда класть ?
<icCE> ну те мантейнеры то как то собирают с путями
<icCE> может где то есть уже конфигурационный файл
<tenshigo> вот это меня даже не спрашивай. в линуксе второй день. поставить, скомпилировать, ну там с флагами оптизиаций я могу. но вот создавать пакеты нет -_-
<icCE> или это плохая идеи ?
<icCE> ну а я вот под ubuntu нет =) хотя с linux давно
<icCE> ладно пошел читать
<tenshigo> но ты прав... гугли, скорее всего найдеш не 1 пример.
<tenshigo> а вообще стоит ли собирать из source?
<tenshigo> даже уверен что твой пакет врядли проинформирует другие что апач с php уже стоит.... ведь репозитарии делаются под конкретный дистрибутив.
<tenshigo> так бы можно было бы любой пакет от Debiana например.
<tenshigo> то есть ты можешь указать что требуется твоему пакету, но ты не можешь заставить другие пакеты учитывать твой. как то так я понимаю -_-
<icCE> tenshigo: lf
<icCE> да
<icCE> у меня apache работает не так как надо
<icCE> с модулем mod_jk
<icCE> все из коробки
<icCE> но вот модуль все время отваливается
<icCE> а надо срочно
<icCE> быстрая сборка показала, что все работает
<tenshigo> так гугли эту проблему, а не как собрать велик. если есть такая серьезная проблема то скорее всего уже решена.
<tenshigo> это не какая нибудь левая программа Васи Пупкина, а серверное программное обеспечение.
<tenshigo> можно к Gnome прикрутить SuperKaramba?
<tenshigo> виджеты.
<SergeyIT> с днем, 13-ого
<SergeyIT> никак зачетная неделя на носу?
<icCE> подскажите как быть
<icCE> если нужен apache2-mpm-worker и pgp5
<icCE> php5
<SergeyIT> http://www.google.ru/search?q=apache2-mpm-worker+php5&submit=%D0%9F%D0%BE%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BA&sitesearch=ubuntu.ru&hl=ru
<win0err> че-та убунта тормозить стала((
<SergeyIT> win0err, зима (
<win0err> SergeyIT, ))
<Yazik> Здравствуйте
<win0err> здравстуйте))
<Yazik> Не могли бы поимочь с установкой сторонних драйверов сетевую карту
<Yazik> всю ночь промучился(
<Lucifer_Ru> +
<Lucifer_Ru> Как разрешить себе полный доступ к системным конфигам??
<Yazik> по рутом войти?
<Lucifer_Ru> точнее...
<Lucifer_Ru> эээ
<Yazik> ну где экран входа
<Yazik> выберите друго
<Lucifer_Ru> нужно вот это: [sharename]
<Lucifer_Ru> comment = Insert a comment here (Добавьте здесь примечание)
<Lucifer_Ru> path = /home/share/
<Lucifer_Ru> valid users = tfox carole
<Lucifer_Ru> public = no
<Lucifer_Ru> writable = yes
<Lucifer_Ru> printable = no
<Lucifer_Ru> create mask = 0765
<Lucifer_Ru> прописать в файле samba.cfg...
<Lucifer_Ru> conf*
<Lucifer_Ru> но он только для чтения...
<Yazik> я не знаю :D новенький. Может ступлю
<Yazik> нельзя sudo gedit
<Yazik> и где конфиг лежит?
<Lucifer_Ru> ))) я тож... тока неделю на убунте :D
<Lucifer_Ru> etc/samba/
<Yazik> Ну адрес конфига напиши
<SergeyIT> Lucifer_Ru, gksu gedit файл
<Yazik> Помогите с установкой ipw2200 ap
<Lucifer_Ru> файл --> etc/samba/samba.conf  ??  так?
<Yazik> если там лежит
<Yazik> то да
<SergeyIT> Yazik, http://www.google.ru/search?q=ipw2200+ap&submit=%D0%9F%D0%BE%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BA&sitesearch=ubuntu.ru&hl=ru
<Yazik> Я вроде гуглил, спасибо О.о
<SergeyIT> Lucifer_Ru, так, но книжки всё-таки почитай ;)
<Lucifer_Ru> )) нету((
<SergeyIT> Lucifer_Ru, чего нету?
<Lucifer_Ru> он зачем-то создал этот файл в Home/user ...
<Lucifer_Ru> как ему сказать что бы он этот файл нашел в "файловой системе" и его редактировал??
<Yazik> в том погугливание ничего нужного нет ((
<win0err> Кто каким браузером пользуется?
<Yazik> benq@benq-JoyBook-6000:~/Загрузки/ipw2200-ap-0.3$ make
<Yazik> make -C /lib/modules/2.6.36-020636-generic/build SUBDIRS=/home/benq/Загрузки/ipw2200-ap-0.3 MODVERDIR=/home/benq/Загрузки/ipw2200-ap-0.3 modules
<Yazik> make[1]: Вход в каталог `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.36-020636-generic'
<Yazik> rm: невозможно удалить `/home/benq/Загрузки/ipw2200-ap-0.3/net': Это каталог
<Yazik> make[1]: *** [crmodverdir] Ошибка 1
<Yazik> make[1]: Выход из каталога `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.36-020636-generic'
<Yazik> make: *** [modules] Ошибка 2
<Yazik> вот
<SergeyIT> Yazik, http://us.yhs4.search.yahoo.com/yhs/search?fr=altavista&itag=ody&q=ipw2200+ap+ubuntu+linux&kgs=0&kls=0
<Yazik> не загружается ссылка
<skai> @kick Yazik paste.ubuntu.com
<skai> sharikoff:
<hookah[sleeping]> пипец, попросили посмотреть ноут с комментариями "не работают юсб-порты". посмотрел. один порт выдран с мясом, все контакты торчат, ессно замкнула и контроллер сгорел нафиг
<hookah[sleeping]> нельзя таким людям ноуты продавать вообще
<trace_> парни можете помочь с траблами dbus ?
<skai-falkorr> trace_: попробуй lsusb.вчера помогало людям
<SergeyIT> hookah[sleeping], с точки зрения бизнеса, такие люди выгодны так как купят ещё
<hookah> SergeyIT: печально, но факт
<hookah> SergeyIT: кстати, никогда не встречалась система BeOS? почитал тут на вики, ее уже нет, а интересно как это выглядело
<SergeyIT> hookah, не видел
<skai-falkorr> hookah: слуууушай.а что ты уже третий день про беос спрашиваешь?харе флузить
<hookah> skai-falkorr: не третий, а второй. и всего второй раз. видел пару скринов в сети, интересно же
<skai-falkorr> hookah: один разспросил-еще куда не шло.два дня - смог бы и сам уже скачать и провиртуальить
<xopek> она весит то копейки
 * xopek вже качает :-)
<SergeyIT> xopek, заразился?
<xopek> дане. давно интереснол було
<xopek> вот вспомнил
<SergeyIT> xopek, или Новый года надо встретить с новой ОС?
<hookah> она не новая далеко ))
<xopek> мне пох на НГ и я вендузятник :-)
<SergeyIT> xopek, еретик?
<skai-falkorr> @voice xopek
<xopek> SergeyIT, круче. увидивший истину.
<xopek> skai-falkorr, эт за шо
<skai-falkorr> xopek: за маты.
<xopek> эээ...
<xopek> а
<xopek> а я опечатался) там ф должна была быть)
<SergeyIT> xopek, а истнины не существует...
<skai-falkorr> xopek: мне поф:)
<xopek> SergeyIT, ты не поверишь в ее существование пока не увидишь)
<SergeyIT> xopek, ты заблуждаешься - никогда не знаешь, что видишь - это обман
<xopek> НикельХлор... ау только аурум, но по-моему пишется иначе...
<skai-falkorr> aurum
<xopek> SergeyIT, я знаю все. ибо я - великий хорь. Я создал вселенную и все остальное... только мне доступны все тайны.
<xopek> и ваще я там кушать сготовил. пойду покушаю.
<skai-falkorr> xopek: лжешь.все тайны мира ведает рейден:)
<xopek> skai-falkorr, я знаю больше ра)
<xopek> рареруры
<SergeyIT> xopek, там, в палате, местечка свободного нет? А то бы я присоединился, хоть отдохнул бы )
<skai-falkorr> xopek: рейден достиг уровня развития массав:)а я был создан, чтобы достичь уровня развития шибо:)
<xopek> SergeyIT, увы, я не в курсе. меня оттуда выгнали)
<xopek> skai-falkorr, зря сомневаешься во мне) накажу)
<skai-falkorr> xopek: действуй
<xopek> блин. идите вы.... я кушать)
<SergeyIT> xopek, сестричка пришла? )
<hookah> время капельницы подошло ) транквилизаторы на обед )
<xopek> я вас всех запомнил)
<hookah> xopek: мы тебя тоже ))
<voland2807> Всем приветиК!
<voland2807> кто шарит в squid???
<Maximov> :))
<voland2807> уже едет крыша: как прокинуть SSL??? чтоб можно было по https??
<voland2807> тольео средствами сквида или в iptables нужно прописывать????
<xoma> тебе, пожалуй,  не сюда т_Т
<xoma> на канал о сетях какойнить сходи
<win0err>  :)
<allivg5> а в контексте прокинуть ссл?
<allivg5> как прокся натроена? как на нее траф заворачиваетя7
<Nebulosa> кешировать шифрованный траффик? ололо!
<allivg5> прокся ж не только кеширует.
<andreymal> а че убунту уходит в ждущий режим только один раз? После возвращения второй раз в ждущий уже не выходит, только хранитель экрана на несколько секунд покажется и всё.
<Nebulosa> andreymal: у меня таоке было на 10.04 а на 10.10 все работает
<andreymal> если ничего не путаю, на 10.04 у меня как раз работало, а на 10.10 фиг :)
<Yazik> Можно ссылку на список правил и пояснить причины за что выкинули?
<skai-falkorr> !rules | Yazik
<ubuntuhelp> Yazik: Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://help.ubuntu.ru/terms/irc а так же http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<skai-falkorr> Yazik: обрати особливо внимание на 2.4
<Yazik> Хорошо
<Yazik> !rules
<ubuntuhelp> Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://help.ubuntu.ru/terms/irc а так же http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Yazik> Я немножко не понял как регистрировать ник
<Yazik> Бот пишет что не правильное мыло
<skai-falkorr> ubuntuhelp: tell Yazik about nick
<ubuntuhelp> Yazik, please see my private message
<Yazik>  is not a valid email address.
<Angel_ok> добрый день.
<Angel_ok> как в shell написать процент от числа?
<skai-falkorr> Yazik: тебе помочь перевести на русский язык?
<Yazik> не доступное мыло?
<skai-falkorr> Yazik: что за мыло то?
<Yazik> midnight.tss@gmail.com
<skai-falkorr> оно нормальное
<Yazik> -NickServ- <midnight.tss@gmail.com> is not a valid email address. ))
<Nebulosa> Angel_ok: еще разок?.. что хочешь сделать?
<skai-falkorr> Yazik: *оно нормальное?
<Yazik> Разве нет?
<Angel_ok> программирование на shell. написал (списал) калькулятор. теперь нужно проверить считает ли он проценты. как это проверить?
<skai-falkorr> ubuntuhelp: tell Yazik about help
<ubuntuhelp> Yazik, please see my private message
<skai-falkorr> ubuntuhelp: tell Yazik about pm
<Yazik> Извиняюсь
<Yazik> я читал правила.
<Angel_ok> Nebulosa: например четыре в степени три это 4**3. а проценты как проверить?
<andreymal> я тут сеть смог настроить между ноутом и компом, оба друг друга успешео пингуют, можно ли без самбы на компе войти в интернет который подключен на ноуте или наоборот?
<Nebulosa> Angel_ok: омг...
<Nebulosa> пиши 156 -10% =
<Yazik> ipw2200 ap кто-нибудь ставил?
<Angel_ok> Nebulosa: ошибку выдает. либо не считает вообще, либо команда не правильная...
<Yazik> Вместо стандартных драйверов
<Nebulosa> Angel_ok: так ты в коде разберись чтоли..
<Nebulosa> и вообще есть bc.
<Angel_ok> Nebulosa: bc?
<Angel_ok> Nebulosa: http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/ru/library/l-bash-test/ листинг 9
<andreymal> :(
<Yazik> <andreymal>
<Yazik> Вы случайно не знаете?)
<andreymal> Yazik: неа
<andreymal> я вообще нифига не знаю :)
<Yazik> skai-falkor: А вы?
<Nebulosa> Angel_ok: так там для процентов нужно дописывать код
<Angel_ok> Nebulosa: поможешь? ты знаешь что дописать?
<SergeyIT> Yazik, altavista.com - строка поиска "ipw2200 ap ubuntu linux"
<Yazik> Спасибо, сейчас посмотрю.
<Nebulosa> Angel_ok: http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/general/4335290
<Angel_ok> Nebulosa: спасибо, буду разбираться...
<Nebulosa> по сути, простые арифметические операции
<Guest95345> qq
<k4m454k> Струёй в туалете сшиб муху... Я зенитко)
<Yazik> SergeyIT: Можно обратиться в привате?
<SergeyIT> Yazik, через час
<Yazik> Хорошо)
<Nebulosa> k4m454k: какие мухи? -35 за бортом
<k4m454k> Nebulosa, у меня в туалете плюс))
<Yazik> А чего они не спят?
<Yazik> Мухи?
<k4m454k> А я то откуда знаю, спросить забыл))
<Nebulosa> k4m454k: врешь ты всё
<k4m454k> Nebulosa, на дуэль бы тебя надо
<Nebulosa> k4m454k: не вопрос! будешь на колыме, заходи!
<k4m454k> Nebulosa, далеко загнали
<Nebulosa> k4m454k: будешь сражаться замерзшими струями.. тут так можно
<andreymal> контакт есть, teeworlds идет на ура, а инет подключить можно?
<k4m454k> Ага, а ещё вы "Кушаете радугу и какаете бабочками (с) "?
<Nebulosa> andreymal: разрешаю
<andreymal> Nebulosa: в смысле если можно то как :)
<Nebulosa> andreymal: а какой инет?
<Nebulosa> network-applet тыц и пошоль пошоль
<andreymal> Nebulosa: на ноуте гпрс, надо на комп через сеть
<andreymal> Nebulosa: уже шоль, не дошоль
<Nebulosa> pppoe. я с таким не работал
<andreymal> про через сеть ниче не нашел
<andreymal> а вот мобилко через вайфай подключил себе инет на ура :)
<k4m454k> andreymal, можно легче, достаточно одного iptables )
<andreymal> подробней
<redhotberry> Всем привет. Я выиграл книгу, хочу взять по Убунту, но как-то не решаюсь какую выбрать. Помогите советом :) Книги тут: http://goo.gl/aVRyN в категории "Ubuntu"
<Yazik> у кого есть intel pro 2200bg?))
<k4m454k> andreymal, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=713874
<andreymal> айпи компа 192.168.1.1 ноута с интернетом 192.168.1.2 если это поможет
<k4m454k> andreymal, вот по русски http://forum.interzet.ru/index.php?showtopic=39444
<andreymal> угу
<andreymal> и сижу я тут через ноут)
<Nebulosa> redhotberry: спамер уходи
<Nebulosa> и ссылки свои забирай
<redhotberry> Nebulosa: да не спамер я
<Nebulosa> redhotberry: proof!
<skai-falkorr> ку
<redhotberry> Nebulosa: посмотри там список победителей, внизу есть я (страна Ukraine)
<Nebulosa> redhotberry: ачилавек-страна?
<redhotberry> Nebulosa: Victor R
<skai-falkorr> @kick redhotberry ты спамер
<skai-falkorr> он пытался ссылку спрятать в шортенер, чтобы лорэффектом заработать бонусы
<skai-falkorr> нам такие не нужны
<Nebulosa> а я что говорил!
<andreymal> >Самый простейший способ - через firestarter... собственно всё
<andreymal> может он сойдёт?
<Angel_ok> какой параметр выводит на экран только файлы (без папок)?
<skai-falkorr> Angel_ok: ls --help
<Angel_ok> skai-falkorr: да, читал. не нашел такого..
<skai-falkorr> -d, --directory            выдавать имена каталогов, а не их содержимое,
<omnik> народ! Никак не могу понять в чем разница между убунту сервер и убунту jeos.
<omnik> jeos пытался найти, что бы скачать, не нашел
<KeyMag> Ребят посоветуйте  мониторинг температур для железа
<Angel_ok> skai-falkorr: нужно вывести только файлы в каталоге, как-будто каталогов вообще нет
<omnik> по теории знаю, что jeos для виртуальных серверов, ну в чем конкретно разница между ними?
<Angel_ok> как вывести на экран только файлы (без каталогов)?
<andreymal> >iptables -t nat -I POSTROUTING -s 172.16.0.0/255.255.0.0 -o eth0 -j SNAT --to-source внешнй_ip
<andreymal> а если "внешний_ip" непостоянный и вообще не внешний?
 * andreymal вообще нифига не понял
<Offoffoff1> andreymal: внешний IP в твоем случае тот, который получает интернет
<andreymal> Offoffoff1: "получает интернет" - ?
<andreymal> получает (кто или кого) интернет?
<Offoffoff1> сорс - источник
<andreymal> а это вообще на комп с инетом или без инета писать?
<andreymal> я уже на оба написал и нифига...
<Offoffoff1> Это надо писать на комп с интернетом
<Offoffoff1> andreymal: поставь zentyal и не парь моск
<andreymal> aptitude: Не удалось найти пакеты, содержащих «zentyal» в своём имени или описании
<Offoffoff1> andreymal: это такой дистрибутив...
<Offoffoff1> andreymal: где все уже настроено
<Offoffoff1> andreymal: на базе ubuntu 10.04
<andreymal> ааа
<Offoffoff1> andreymal: если тебе надо сейчас - поставь dnsmasq
<Offoffoff1> andreymal: ну и настрой его. И будет тебе счастие
<andreymal> подозреваю что в настройке будет горе
<Offoffoff1> зато потом столько счастия1
<Offoffoff1> "Я не буду рассказывать о том, что копирайт умрёт. Копирайт не может умереть — его просто никогда не существовало." ыыыы....
<Offoffoff1> http://www.aceler.ru/features/copycrysis/comment-page-1#comment-24698
<Offoffoff1> Прямо моя фраза.
<hookah> Offoffoff1: замени "копирайт" на Винда - и повесь в блоке как видоизмененную цитату ))
<hookah> в блоге*
<Offoffoff1> дык.. Это Я так изначально всегда говорил...
<hookah> ну повесь под своим авторством )в принципе автор ЭТОЙ фразы не обидится, раз сам говорит копирайта не существует
<artus> q all
<hookah> artus: qq
<artus> hookah: че тут интересненького
<hookah> artus: сча, секунд ))
<hookah> artus: вот, вливайся
<hookah> http://itmages.com/image/view/90660/28647c02
<hookah> =)
<artus> угу
<hookah> artus: так что на повестке дня вопрос о несуществовании венды и копирайся
<hookah> копирайта*
<artus> дык баян же
<hookah> artus: не баян, а долгоживущая актуальная тема нашего времени
<UndyRelax> ping
<ubuntuhelp> UndyRelax, Failed!
<hookah> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> hookah, Есть контакт.
<hookah> вооот, уважайте бота, обращайтесь к нему по-русски
<UndyRelax> =)
<UndyRelax> есть тут Гуру, готовый ответить на вопрос?
<artus> !ask | UndyRelax
<ubuntuhelp> UndyRelax: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<UndyRelax> есть несколько больших архивов, и их надо распаковать, но архиватор выдаёт ошибку, мол у некоторых файлов слишком длинное имя, и вся распаковка феилится =( как запустить распаковку, игнорируя ошибки?
<UndyRelax> архивы tar.bz2
<UndyRelax> переименовывать файлы в архивах не вариант, так как архивы очень большие, и это занимает Очень много времени.
<CEKTAHT> дарова ребята!!!
<Bezoomie> Привет
<CEKTAHT> кому-то нужен бнц ?
<artus> @voice CEKTAHT
<CEKTAHT> оО
<CEKTAHT> Раздаю акки бнц.
<Offoffoff1> UndyRelax: есть команды, начинающиеся с z
<artus> хватит спамить
<Offoffoff1> UndyRelax: вот они для тебя.
<CEKTAHT> o ))
<CEKTAHT> ok )
<Lucifer_Ru> артус, ку))))) :p
<UndyRelax> Offoffoff1: не нашёл ничего подходящего на z
<Offoffoff1> UndyRelax: например zcat - можно раскрыть файл..
<UndyRelax> Offoffoff1: с раскрытием то проблем нет, он и обычным менеджером архивов открывается. Мне надо распаковать эти чёртовы архивы
<Offoffoff1> UndyRelax: а ты на какую файловую систему собираешься распаковывать
<UndyRelax> Offoffoff1: а там много-много тысяч файлов. И примерно по 7 в каждом архиве с "очень длинными именами" ext4
<hookah> If the compressed file name is too long for its file system, gzip trun‐
<hookah>        cates  it.
<hookah> из мана
<Offoffoff1> UndyRelax: вот видишь... обрезает.
<Offoffoff1> UndyRelax: попробуй архив через fuse подцепить. Как файловую систему.
<artus> unzip -p архив.zip очень-очень-длинное-имя > имя-покороче (сам не проовал , нарыл на опеннете)
<Offoffoff1> UndyRelax: и что за архив-то.
<Offoffoff1> tar.bz?
<UndyRelax> Offoffoff1: tar.bz2
<hookah> а Гном стало быть на Mutter переходит
<skai> hookah: с чего ты взял?
<hookah> The Unity shell interface will include the Compiz window manager, which Canonical states is faster than Mutter, the window manager included in the next version of the GNOME Shell interface. The main reason for the switch from Gnome Shell to the Unity shell is the speed of Compiz vs. Mutter
<hookah> это с вики
<skai> hookah: нечеткая фраза с твоим кривым переводом стала поводом для ошибочного суждения.ты случаем не журналист?
<hookah> skai: ты уже спрашивал, нет, не журналист. не вижу ничего нечеткого, Mutter включен в Гном, Юнити на компизе - каноникал переходят на юнити
<artus> skai: утра !
<hookah[away]> отойду ненадолго
<skai> hookah: и много чего еще. только твое заявление "Гном стало быть на Mutter переходит " - хрень
<hookah[away]> skai: не хрень, а мнение. вообще, как тебе угодно.
<andreymal> ааааааа, доигрался, пинг ид1т игра не идёт, как сеть вернуть?7
<artus> так же как ломал только в обратную сторону
<andreymal> iptables как убирать? :)
<artus> !iptables
<ubuntuhelp> Ubuntu, как и любой другой дистрибутив Линукс, имеет межсетевой экран. Брандмауэр управляется с помощью команды iptables (см. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo ), или GUI приложений, таких как Firestarter (Gnome) или Guarddog (KDE).
<flintstone> как настроийть интернет через прокси сервер?
<artus> наверно указать в браузере порокси
<flintstone> нет..
<flintstone> это понятно
<flintstone> а вот системный интернет?
<artus> системный интернет это мощно, а вобще ты во вкладку администрирование заглядывал?
<artus> там же есть настройка прокси
<flintstone> ставил в network proxy
<flintstone> http proxy высылаю себе почту но приходит от моего прежнего IP адреса
<flintstone> может можно глубже пихнуть эти настройки прокси?
<artus> а может проще прописать в клиент почтовый?
<flintstone> я через ssmtp и mutt отправляю..
<Offoffoff1> flintstone: вау.. гурман.
<flintstone> да.. извращаюсь...
<artus> !q | flintstone
<ubuntuhelp> flintstone: Читать срочно! http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=49904.msg365931#msg365931 и http://www.opennet.ru/docs/RUS/smart_question/
<artus> да и разве почта заворачивается на проксю
<andreymal> во я нуб, оказывается firestarter где-то в фоне работал(((
<Nebulosa> artus: нет конечно, но кто же ему объяснит..
<artus> Nebulosa: не ... конечно завернуть то можно ... вот только вопрос в том нужно ли )
<flintstone> нужно :)
<artus> flintstone: эмм.. а зачем тебе почта через прокси?
<Offoffoff1> flintstone: в чем смысл
<Offoffoff1> flintstone: расскажи нам тайный смысл этого действа?
<flintstone> если расскажу будете ругать...
<artus> ато
<artus> еще как )
<flintstone> в общем хочу разослать комерческие предложения по адресам фирм взятых с зоролых страниц...
<artus> эм... а прокся ту т причем ???
<flintstone> чтобы мой ip не забанили
<Offoffoff1> flintstone: ыыыыы.... наив.
<Offoffoff1> flintstone: это не так делается.
<artus> мдя
<flintstone> Offoffoff1: а как? :)
<Offoffoff1> flintstone: подними серверов где-нибудь штук 10
<Offoffoff1> flintstone: и там поставь программы почтовые. на рассылку.
<Offoffoff1> flintstone: или подними ботнет
<Offoffoff1> flintstone: по знакомым, родственникам.
<Offoffoff1> flintstone: с динамическими IP
<Offoffoff1> flintstone: безпроигрышный вариант.
<SergeyIT> зачем вы его учите - лучше пусть забанят )
<Offoffoff1> в час можно разослать 600 писем незаметно для любых антипамерских программ
<Offoffoff1> в общем прокси - это детские игры
<Offoffoff1> у тебя ничего не получится
<flintstone> а если я сделаю скрипт в баше чобы клиент высылал почту к одному адресату по очререди из списка, шансы есть что меня забанят быстро?
<jah-man> всем ку
<Bezoomie> привет
<flintstone> SergeyIT: я ко всему собираю адреса со спам рассылок :) у меня их куча накопилось :)
<skai> @kick flintstone запрещено Публиковать или обсуждать материалы, противоречащие действующему законодательству РФ
<Bezoomie> skai: привет )
<jah-man> skai, привет)
<korvin> =))
<korvin> какие все сразу приветливые стали
<korvin> skai, привет )
<Fylh_if> skai: привет
<skai> не верю я ваши жеманным улыбкам:)
<artus> гг
<skai> за нарушения побаню несмотря на заслуги:)
<jah-man> skai, моя улыбка идет от чистого сердца ^___^
<Bezoomie> skai: Я просто счастлив что не я )
<SergeyIT> skai, вечер, с 13-ым (
<jah-man> skai, а улыбайся не улыбайся, все равно против банхаммера не попрешь)
<jah-man> пипл вопрос.
<jah-man> как включить в сборку убунту программу, и сделать так чтобы при установке, эта программа сама устанавливалась
<jah-man> ?
<Offoffoff1> jah-man: можно.
<skai> jah-man: осилить гугл.попробовать осилить форум.почитать журналы
<Offoffoff1> jah-man: UCK
<skai> jah-man: узнать про ремастерсис
<jah-man> спс
<jah-man> skai, не то..
<skai> jah-man: то.
<jah-man> skai абсолютно не то...нет никакой возможности и желания качать виртуальную машину...а делать лайвсиди с моей убунту, для установки в школе, просто глупость.
<skai> jah-man: а нафига тебе вм?
<artus> jah-man: а ты чего хотел?
<jah-man> artus, хотел включить в сборку убунту программу, и сделать так чтобы при установке, эта программа сама устанавливалась. вот.
<artus> ога... галочки раставить ..
<skai> реконструктор возьми
<jah-man> уже)
<Yamamoto> привет всем
<skai> где шариков?!
<skai> sharikoff:
<bggooo> подскажите, где pidgin хранит все свои настроенные учетные записи?
<Fylh_if> bggooo: смотри домашнюю папку
<Fylh_if> ls ~/ -all
<bggooo> Fylh_if, да уже всю пересмотрел вдоль и поперек)
<Fylh_if> bggooo: а делал man pidgin ?
<bggooo> во) точно
<artus> bggooo: ~/.config/
<bggooo> нашел уже)
<bggooo>  ~/.purple/accounts.xml c
<artus> жуть какая
<artus> все не как у людей )
<hookah[away]> artus: че я пропустил? )
<artus> да вроде ничего )
<bggooo> все крута
<skai> artus: дык.пиджин юзает либпурпл.а на не не только пиджин.пиджин для пурпла - как смплеер для мплеера
<artus> skai: я ж и говорю )
<skai> artus: так нормально же.удобно при смене морды не мучится с настройками
<artus> skai: мне проще sync ~/.config/qutim/ ~/Dropbox/backup/   ))
<skai> artus: а потом надоесть кутим и захочется чтото другое - и обломишься:)надо будет настраивать заново.хистори терять
<artus> че это надоест? ест что то полутше?
<skai> artus: gtalk официальный:)
<artus> или сидеть и думать запустить пиджин или емпати)
<skai> artus: или финч запустить:)
<skai> artus: шариков где?
<bggooo> наконец то я почти все затолкал в аплет уведомлений)) и все с нотификацией, целый день ковырял))
<bggooo> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2772086/indicator-applet.jpg
<bggooo> остался скайп, но с ним пипец туго
<skai> bggooo: запихай туда браузер, терминал, синаптик и прочую фигню:)
<bggooo> с каких пор у браузера терминала и синаптика уведомления?
<artus> skai: ну это да , но если б ты мне еще ссказал как можно подключить транспорт по тихому, так чтоб не запрашивать авторизайии у 150 контактов )
<artus> skai: финч не нужен )
<skai> artus: ну я подрубил и он нифига не запращивал у контактов.наоборот у меня спросил.но поскольку это мои контакты - то я просто разрешил им писать мне
<artus> skai: не наю, не видел сегодня еще
<Offoffoff1> bggooo: круто...
<Offoffoff1> bggooo: отпишись в блоге?
<Offoffoff1> bggooo: у тебя есть juick?
<bggooo> Offoffoff1, есть но я там редко пишу
<Offoffoff1> bggooo: ну это повод
<Offoffoff1> bggooo: написать
<ampiryan> bggooo: есть хорошие статьи по настройке апплета?
<Lucifer_Ru> Народ! помогите настроить самбу!! плз..
<skai> ampiryan: man?
<inkvizitor68sl> !logs
<ubuntuhelp> Логи канала #ubuntu-ru, можно найти на http://logs.ubuntu.ru либо на http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ Графики активности пользователей можно найти тут: http://logs.ubuntu.ru/graph/
<bggooo> Lucifer_Ru, я начал отсюда http://itshaman.ru/articles/320/podrobnaya-nastroika-appleta-uvedomlenii-v-ubuntu а дальше понеслась)
<ampiryan> man не статья
<ampiryan> спс
<Lucifer_Ru> спс
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: ыпч
<inkvizitor68sl> re
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: че ты справился?
<inkvizitor68sl> нет
<inkvizitor68sl> 1с не заработал
<inkvizitor68sl> перенесли до 25го
<inkvizitor68sl> но anyway надо будет в понедельник сдавать
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: эммм...25 - суббота
<inkvizitor68sl> угу
<skai> а понедельник тогда какой?
<inkvizitor68sl> следующий
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: ну можешь скинуть мне на почту задание.я поищу 1с завтра у знакомых и авось найдется решение
<inkvizitor68sl> его написать надо ещё
<inkvizitor68sl> в четверг усядусь
<inkvizitor68sl> до этого дела есть более важные
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: а ты его не знаешь?
<inkvizitor68sl> его придумать надо) у меня только одно пока что придумано
<User406[web]> Всем доброго вечера! Подскажите, плиз, новичку. Поставил Ubuntu на внешний жесткий диск, туда же записал grub. Допустим в грубе устройство для загрузки обозначено как sdc1. Вот если я воткну в другой компьютер, оно же может быть там sdd или еще к
<inkvizitor68sl> в смысле задание знаю, но там постановку задачи нужно сваять
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: то есть общие границы задания, но конкретного - ничего?:)
<inkvizitor68sl> ога
<inkvizitor68sl> только отчет должен быть определенным
<User406[web]> Никто не знает?
<tenshigo> User406[web]: это не важно, так как привязка идет не по устройству, а по uuid.
<User406[web]> так у меня в грубе uuid = dev/sdc1
<tenshigo> это не uuid
<tenshigo> UUID=10e7edfd-857f-4e21-944d-5887087d8b17 пример
<tenshigo> все что начинаеться с # в fstab всего лишь коментарий.
<flintstone> привет
<a931bw> Слушаю музыку в MPD управляю оным через GMPC
<skai> a931bw: тебя поздравить?
<a931bw> при компиляции плагина для последнего
<a931bw> No package 'libmpd' found
<a931bw> No package 'gmpc' found
<skai> flintstone: че тебе надо?
<a931bw>  No package 'libmpd' found
<a931bw> как это?
<a931bw> у меня есть эта либ
<a931bw> и gmpc тоже
<flintstone> люди добрые, у меня есть задача.. есть список имен в текстовом файле, каждое имя с отдельной строки... мне надо вырезать первую строку, и вставить в отдельный файл
<jaker> всем привет
<jaker> нужна помощь проблемы с wine
<flintstone> A=`cat names | head -n 1` && echo "${A}" > temp
<flintstone> как уталить после этого первую строку?
<jaker> а
<jaker> ау
<artus> !ask | jaker
<ubuntuhelp> jaker: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<jaker> помогите правильно настроить wine для игр
<artus> jaker:  winetricks
<flintstone> люди добрые, у меня есть задача.. есть список имен в текстовом файле, каждое имя с отдельной строки... мне надо вырезать первую строку, и вставить в отдельный файл.. типа A=`cat names | head -n 1` && echo "${A}" > temp    как уталить после этого первую строку?
<breadcrumb> PlayOnLinux хорошо для игр
<jaker> PlayOnLinux тянет виндовские игрушки?
<artus> jaker: http://www.google.ru/search?q=wine&submit=%D0%9F%D0%BE%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BA&sitesearch=ubuntu.ru&hl=ru  вперед изучать
<jaker> спасибо
<skai> flintstone: все еще пытаешься список рассылки намутить?
<flintstone> skai: я уже намутил скриптик, только вот остался последний скрипт..
<skai> flintstone: и ты пришел просить помощи от сообщества в создании еще одного спамера?
<flintstone> skai: ... последний штрих
<flintstone> skai: почему... то о чем я спрашиваю совершенно безобидно и можно использовать в быту.. :)
<skai> flintstone: рассылки рекламы людям - это всегда спам
<flintstone> skai: а рассылка рекламы людям которые сами тебе рассылают рекламу? :)
<skai> flintstone: самосуд.тоже нарушение закона
<artus> flintstone: прекращай флудить
<flintstone> artus: я вообщето задал вполне безобидный вопрос..
<flintstone>  а skai меня ругает
<flintstone> skai: я кстати читал про законы... еще не одобрен закон который запрещает делать рассылку.. он только разрабатывается на сколько я знаю..
<artus> @voice flintstone
<artus> flintstone: продолжиш, мы с тобой попрощаемся
<flintstone> ладно
<User795[web]> Люди, как узнать uuid устройства из Винды?
<artus> чего???
<User795[web]> чего что?
<artus> причем тут винда и uuid ?
<[Raiden]> никак наверное , с виртуалки если только с линем.
<User795[web]> у меня в грубе полетел uuid, не грузится ubuntu
<User795[web]> надо прописать правильный
<[Raiden]> используй лайвсд
<User795[web]> нету под рукой
<artus> ищи
<User795[web]> хотя... а что лавсд даст? uuid покажет?
<artus> [Raiden]: ку
<[Raiden]> по хорошему можно обойтись без правки, прочест ьпро восстановление с помощью чрут
<[Raiden]> ку
<artus> User795[web]: покажет
<[Raiden]> update-grub с чрута + бинд прок и дев возможно всё  что надо.
<Lucifer_Ru> народ, на помощь!!
<inkvizitor68sl> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Lucifer_Ru> перезагрузил комп, пропал весь трей на котором находятся кнопки развернуть свернуть закрыть
<Lucifer_Ru> как его вернуть??
<Lucifer_Ru> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<inkvizitor68sl> metacity --replace
<inkvizitor68sl> или emerald --replace
<canonic> Вечер добрый!
<hookah[away]> а за что всем кто с гейтвея приходит - автовойс выдается?
<RfAFdlS> почему после их http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/daily/current/ установки и sudo update-grub в спуске ядер непоявилось ничего нового?
<RfAFdlS>  
<[Raiden]> а пакеты точно поставились?
<RfAFdlS> 100%. В синаптике даже посмотрел
<rapidsp> может initrd нету?
<[Raiden]> если инитрд нет, запись о ядре всеравно должна была появиться
<[Raiden]> может ты только хидеры оттуда поставил ) А ядро нет?
<[Raiden]> или сорцы
<[Raiden]> ls /boot
<[Raiden]> лежит ядро там?
<RfAFdlS> скорей всего :)
<rapidsp> )
<Vladimir-Konstan> добрый вечер всем))
<RfAFdlS> совсем того.. спать надо :)
 * RfAFdlS update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.37-999-generic
<Vladimir-Konstan> кому как, в зависимости от часового пояса)))
 * RfAFdlS загрузился uname -r 2.6.37-999-generic
<[Raiden]> в .37 ядре нашумевший cgroups патчик уже есть?
<RfAFdlS> [Raiden]: как то можно посмотреть?
<[Raiden]> незнаю
<RfAFdlS> у меня на этом ядре катринка http://itmages.ru/image/view/72092/53824e1f открывается, а то валилась система : )
<Sergey_IT> RfAFdlS, классное ядро - катринка ))
<Bezoomie> кто знает где скачать Журнал Linux Format, не гуглин
<Bezoomie> не гуглит
<Bezoomie> за 2010 год декабрь
<RfAFdlS> Bezoomie: linuxformat.ru
<Bezoomie> RfAFdlS: там купить, а мне надо скачать
<RfAFdlS> а потом удивляются налогу на болванки и компы
<RfAFdlS> Sergey_IT: Ваще чума! TestDrive всреднем на 50% проц грузит.
<RfAFdlS> ** грузил :)
<Bezoomie> Прикол "Google отказывается от Windows и переходит на Linux и Mac OS"
<[Raiden]> Bezoomie: покопался в новостях начала года?
<[Raiden]> )
<Bezoomie> от делать нечего ))
<Bezoomie> Читаю о Линуксе
<himik> всем привет, подскажите как посмотреть список режимов поддерживаемых имеющейся вебкамеры? что-то не получается найти...
<himik> через консоль
<Sergey_IT> может dov4l ?
<ozstr1ker> что значит список режимов?
<himik> в каких разрешениях и режимах она может работать
<himik> пару месяцев назад попадалось мне статейка с заветной командой... но мне тогда не нужно было, поигрался и забыл
<himik> а сейчас приперло
<ozstr1ker> мне тоже интересен ваш вопрос
<ozstr1ker> настроить камеру без проблем режимы можно guvnc посмотреть но вот через консоль я не видел как можно протестить камеру
<himik> Sergey_IT: похоже на то! благодарю
<himik> ozstr1ker: guvnc?
<ozstr1ker> мог ошибиться
<himik> ozstr1ker: что-то не находится такого вообще
<ozstr1ker> vnc драйвер у мня к камере
<ozstr1ker> а гую приложения по разному называются сейчас ими не пользуюсь
<himik> в смысле uvc
<makar47> Приветы всем
<makar47> по postfix подскажет кто?
<Sergey_IT> письма - зло
<artus> еще какое
<hookah[away]> письма надо писать на бумаге и отправлять с голубями
<artus> фаршироваными
<makar47> ясно
<prise> r4r
<servelat> Всем доброй ночи) Кто может помочь с проблемой с xorg.conf и edid
<servelat> >?
<san4o> servelat: позно уже хорг править с утра голова светлей будет  )
<servelat> неее
<servelat> я уже часов 5 сижу с этой хренью
<servelat> там проблема не тривиальная...
<Sergey_IT> никогда не поздно rm *
<servelat> суть: есть моноблок Acer z5610, есть ubuntu 10.10
<servelat> при запуске ubuntu начинается светопредставление
<Sergey_IT> видео ?
<servelat> серый->белый->ргб/
<servelat> да
<hookah[away]> *светоПРЕставление
<hookah[away]> большая разница -_-
<servelat> )ок)
<servelat> а, забыл сказать, что стоят пропиетарники nvidia
<servelat> и тут начинается самое интресное
<Sergey_IT> а из коробки нормально было ?
<servelat> неа
<san4o> servelat: и что ты в хорг собрался менять ? если проблема скорей всего связана с криво ставшим драйвером
<servelat> ммм....
<servelat> драйвер встал не криво
<Sergey_IT> а что ненормально было?
<servelat> edid монитора
<servelat> нашел похожую проблему, там чувак говорил что edid монитора подсовывать надо в xorg
<servelat> а дальше самое интересное edid-reader не может узнать edid моего монитора
<artus> servelat: начнем с того что проблема решена
<servelat> дааааа
<servelat> ктото решил
<artus> servelat: а вот если б ты на форум загянул )
<artus> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=127966.0
<servelat> да, я это и нашел
<servelat> но как прицепить его edid
<servelat> у меня не получилось.
<servelat> ?
<artus> ща мосмотримс
<Sergey_IT> так только хморг конфигурить ;)
<servelat> ?
<servelat> а как его конфигурить?
<artus> Option "UseEDID"
<artus> а если
<servelat>  Option "UseEDID" - а у этой опции путь к файлу разве задается?
<artus> Option "UseEDID" "FALSE"
<artus>  Option "UseEDIDFreqs" "FALSE"
<artus>  Option "UseEDIDDpi" "FALSE"
<artus> I fired up nvidia-settings and used that to dump a binary copy of the EDID. Then I grabbed read-edid and ran the parse-edid which conveniently generated a “Monitor” section for me. I integrated this output into xorg.conf and I was back in action!
<artus> http://www.polypux.org/projects/read-edid/
<artus> им генериш себе кусок для монитора
<servelat> ммм у меня не работает он)
<servelat> я запускаю а он...щас приведу
<artus> ток того
<artus> на itpaste.ru
<servelat> ок
<artus> servelat: http://www.helplinux.ru/kb:std:xorg-freq смотрел?
<servelat> неа
<servelat> я в другом месте 1к1 читал
<servelat> перепробовал все
<servelat> не катит
<artus> да и вообще , по специцикации монитора береш вертикальную и горизонтальную развертку и забиваеш руками
<artus>  HorizSync 30-70 VertRefresh 50-120 типа такого
<artus> и будет те щастье без всякие едидов
<servelat> окей
<servelat> ща погляжу
<artus> я так когдато учил один моник выдавать нужную мне частоту, а все по причине того что не знал про gtf )
<artus> с HorizSync и VertRefresh полюбому заработает
<konstantin_> привет, простите нуба как поменять время в опенбоксе ?
<artus> konstantin_: date
<tenshigo> я конечно понимаю что беречь ресурсы хорошая привычка, но так ли это на самом деле необходимо? ведь никак  нельзя назвать openbox интуитино понятным и красивым...
<artus> а вообще проще синронизировать sudo ntpdate -bs ntp.time.in.ua  сервер времени по вкусу )
<artus> tenshigo: ты не прав )
<tenshigo> ну я попробовал crunchbang с openbox.
<servelat> не работает
<artus> tenshigo: http://itmages.ru/image/view/78175/04bc6bd4
<hookah[away]> artus: красиво. твой?
<artus> hookah[away]: мой
<tenshigo> сек загружаю на place. твой скирн перегружен ненужными деталями.
<tenshigo> http://img443.imageshack.us/img443/3086/workspace1006.jpg
<artus> де та мдетали ненужные ?
<servelat> http://itpaste.ru/275729
<artus> там всех деталей каиродок )
<artus> и ничего лишнего )
<artus> по хоткею yeahconsole выскакивает с urxvt и табами
<tenshigo> я про индикаторы... проще conky настроить. результат будет лучше.
<artus> да и в принципе все что нужно по хоткеям выскакивает)
<servelat> не получилось через вручную забитые параметры
<servelat> (((
<artus> эммм...
<servelat> или я не так делаю...
<artus> tenshigo: где ты у меня индикаторы видеш?
<artus> servelat: а попробуй без моделайна пока
<servelat> пробовал
<artus> прочто запустить и натравить нвидиасеттингс
<tenshigo> правый нижний угол.
<servelat> это тока после них
<artus> tenshigo: то коньки у меня так разбросаны )
<servelat> я добавил только моделайн
<tenshigo> то есть так много скриптов одновременно работает?
<artus> servelat: HorisSync 28.0-33.0 это в паспорте к монику ?
<servelat> неа
<artus> servelat: сверяй
<servelat> это нвидиа сказала
<artus> tenshigo: да  )
<servelat> ммм...одна проблема - это моноблок...на моник паспорта я не видел...
<servelat> там спецификаций в комплекте не было
<artus> servelat: должен быть в гугле
<artus> tenshigo: а они кушать не просят )
<edgbla> удодскую панель в гноме всё-таки не знает никто как скрыть? а то она при автохайд в 1 пиксель высотой остаётся.
<tenshigo> расточительство. как то не вписывается в идеологию минимализма.
<tenshigo> да и врядли разумное решение.
<artus> tenshigo: расточительство чего??? бекграунда?
<artus> да и на 2х мониках оно ну соовсем ниразу не мешает
<tenshigo> ты же не думаеш что они все в одном процессе?
<artus> а вот лишние панельки при наличии доки дествительно лишние )
<artus> tenshigo: и что? они ничего не едят
<tenshigo> это какие? боковой док удобно использовать для доступа в нужный каталог пользователя, без лишних телодвижений по файловому менеджеру.
<tenshigo> всегда за эталон считал макос.
<artus> и зря )
<artus> а 18ть конфигов коньков это мелочь )
<tenshigo> да ну... пришел артус и нагнул всех дизингеров...
<tenshigo> ладно не будем холиварить.
<artus> ой да ладно, твое право считать мак вершиной искуства )
<tenshigo> не совсем, но на правильном пути. нет совершенных вещей, кроме математики.
<artus> tenshigo: http://itmages.com/image/view/90849/62664c02 да и смысла экономить я не вижу )
<hookah[away]> если руки растут откуда надо, можно любой нормальный оконный менеджер настроить под себя чтобы было удобно. а если не растут - значит придется платить много денежков за мак
<[Raiden]> если надо настраивать, перед тем как что-то сделать\работать...
<artus> на предмет удобства мне всяко проще и быстрее жмакнуть win+f и на закладку тыцнуть чем мышой возить по столу , хотя проще даже F1 и туда cd ...
<[Raiden]> вм уже не нормальный
<servelat> ммм...в гугле нашел спецификации похожего монитора. Подставил, не получилось(
<tenshigo> так... мак покупают не только из за приятного интерфейса... большое заблуждение.
<tenshigo> врядли кто то сожалеет о том что купил мак, ведь это не дешевая игрушка.
<tenshigo> если покупают то знают почему и для чего.
<tenshigo> и руки рукам рознь. дам тебе мсдос и твори.
<tenshigo> твори*. посмотрим на твои руки
<hookah[away]> да ну работал я с маками, как думаю многие здесь. хорош тут пиарить маки свои
<hookah[away]> tenshigo: и давай на личности не будем переходить. это невежливо
<artus> servelat: ну на nv драйвере в интернетах говорят работает
<tenshigo> а вежливо говорить о вещах в которых ты врядли понимаеш? разговор был изначально об интервейсах, но тут влез ты.
<servelat> nv - это не пропиетарные?
<hookah[away]> "вряд ли понимаешь" - аргументы?
<artus> servelat: попробуй прописать в ксорг
<hookah[away]> моя реплика была о том что мак удобен, но дорог. умеешь настраивать - экономишь деньги. все просто.
<artus> и вообще .. причем тут маки
<servelat> что прописать
<artus> servelat: у тя драйвер какой прописан в ксорге ?
<artus> но лутше бы всеж найти мануал на моник
<tenshigo> hookah[away]: еще раз прочти внимательно свое сообщение...
<servelat> http://itpaste.ru/275774
<servelat> на моноблок есть мануал, но там нет спецификаций
<artus> Driver         "nvidia" -->> Driver         "nv"
<artus> servelat: значит вычисляй что за матрица и на нее ищи спецификацию )
<hookah[away]> tenshigo: прочитал - и че? с какой частью ты не согласен? если можешь настроить вм под себя - будет тебе удобно - с этой? если не умеешь - заплатишь за мак - с этой?
<artus> или закоменть  HorizSync   и мертикальную и моделайн подсунь
<hookah[away]> tenshigo: у тебя у самого какой вм
<artus> servelat: zcat /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx/README.txt.gz |grep 'Option "UseEDID"' -A20
<artus> servelat: и и выруби едид
<tenshigo> каким ты образом связал дорого мак руки экономию и линукс и притом если ты дебил с большим количеством денег то тебе дорога к яблочникам?
<artus> @kick tenshigo
<hookah[away]> че-то я последнее сообщение вообще не понял
<hookah[away]> ааа
<hookah[away]> его уже нету
<artus> hookah[away]: а ты не провоцируй
<hookah[away]> artus: ладно
<servelat> ммм
<servelat> попробовал
<servelat> не получилось
<servelat> высчитать hsync и vsync тоже не смог ибо не знаю как рассчитывать матчасть
#ubuntu-ru 2010-12-14
<^_Reaper_^> ЛЮДИ ХЕЛП
<^_Reaper_^> как быстро данные скинуть
<^_Reaper_^> на нфс
<IchEsseDichAuf> ping
<ubuntuhelp> IchEsseDichAuf, Понг понг понг...
<IchEsseDichAuf> кроме машин в канале есть кто?
<rg45> ;)
<IchEsseDichAuf> ;)
<rg45> 10.10 ставлю проверяю как всё пашет
<rg45> 40 минут полёт нормальный
<IchEsseDichAuf> второй месяц полёт нормальный
<IchEsseDichAuf> есть ли тут гуру, которые знают толк в правах на файлы?
<Bezoomie> Ubuntu One как отключить?
<xopek> знать толк в правах должны не гуру а все
<IchEsseDichAuf> чем чреват такой файл    -rw-r--rwx 1 root root 21 2010-12-14 04:49 ricola*   ?
<IchEsseDichAuf> можно ли завладеть правами суперпользователя записав что либо лишнего в него?
<Lorgus> в чем трабла... флэшку не видит... винда видит бубунта нет... df не кажет флэш
<Dinamic-Adm> Может на флеше фс какая нить изврашённая?
<Lorgus> не....
<Lorgus> обычная
<Lorgus> 32
<Lorgus> фат 32
<Lorgus> все... на работу свалил
<z13> привет всем
<Dinamic-Adm> привет
<Dark_MX> Пришел потролить, Привет сем! вииии ^_^
<KeyMag> Всем доброго времени суток. Кто нибудь может посоветовать видео конвертер под Ubuntu?
<Dark_MX> KeyMag, боюсь ты обидишься
<Dark_MX> mencoder
<Dark_MX> И еще можно как добавку или как небольшую замену AviDemux
<Dark_MX> KeyMag, оно?
<KeyMag> в общем оно я два уже использовал
<KeyMag> они меня не воодушевили:)
<Dark_MX> Ну (IMHO) лучше mencodera ничего нету. А avidemux просто gui шный.
<KeyMag> Dark_MX, благодарю буду пробывать.
<z13> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<Bezoomie> Привет
<Bezoomie> artus|znc|:  можно задать не сложный вопрос?
<Bezoomie> Я хочу создать "заметки" Самые важные команды Терминала - что нужно знать наизусть , для начинающего ( команды)
<mva> inkvizitor68sl, ping
<z13> Bezoomie: создай. че спрашивать-то.
<Bezoomie> z13:  а какие команды надо знать?
<z13> самые важные команды терминала.
<z13> что считаешь важным - то и пиши.
<Bezoomie> z13:  по тебе Войс плачет
<Bezoomie> z13:  если знал бы то не спрашивал
 * z13 считает Bezoomie смешным.
<Bezoomie> * Bezoomie считает z13  самым Умным.
<kvas__> кто поможет с теорией вероятности?
<kvas__> < [Рыжая Жопа 14.12.2010 10:43:59]
<kvas__> < Найти вероятность того,что при четырех независимых испытаниях событие А проявится ровно три раза? Б.менее трех раз.вероятность события А в одном испытаний 0,4
 * z13 тестирует
 * z13 тестирует
 * z13 test
<Bezoomie> skai:  ты тут?
<SergeyIT> дня!
<Bezoomie> SergeyIT:  и тебе)
<SergeyIT> Bezoomie, не буди зверя
<Bezoomie> SergeyIT:  можно пару вопросов задам тебе?
<SergeyIT> да хоть 100500 )
<Bezoomie> SergeyIT:  как в приват написать?
<SergeyIT> !msg
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='msg'
<SergeyIT>  /msg nik - так вроде
<Bezoomie> нет
<Bezoomie> !msg SergeyIT  так
<z13> SergeyIT: ты прилип. ))
<Bezoomie> ладно проехали
<Bezoomie> z13:  снова влез умничать
<SergeyIT> z13, к чему?
<Bezoomie> z13:  Вот Видишь как реагируют добрые люди в отличие от тебя Умного
<Bezoomie> SergeyIT:  Спасибо
<romansyroezhkin> Всем доброго дня
<romansyroezhkin> Есть человеки которые могут помочь с маршрутами?
<z13> romansyroezhkin: кого послать?
<romansyroezhkin> никого посылать не надо
<romansyroezhkin> надо настроить инет при работаеющем VPN
<z13> romansyroezhkin: а что тогда не так с маршрутами?
<romansyroezhkin> vpn нужен для связи с офисом
<z13> romansyroezhkin: исходные данные давай.
<romansyroezhkin> есть комп с инетом от MGTS есть офис с которым соединяюсь по VPN
<romansyroezhkin> Когда подключаюсь по VPN инет пропадает
<z13> впн - пппое или пптп или еще что?
<romansyroezhkin> pptp
<romansyroezhkin> Настроен в network manager
<z13> ща. сервер пптп подыму и проверю.
<Bezoomie> romansyroezhkin: vpn через роутер?
<romansyroezhkin> не совсем понял вопрос
<Bezoomie> vpn поднимает комп или роутер?
<romansyroezhkin> комп
<romansyroezhkin> впн сервер на роутере
<z13> подключи впн и после этого в терминале запусти route без параметров. надо маршруты поглядеть какие прилетают
<romansyroezhkin> сейчас не могу я сейчас в офисе
<romansyroezhkin> он отсюда не дает цепляться
<ceval> re
<CEKTAHT> доброе утро колеги
<CEKTAHT> как всегда раздаю аккаунты бнц
<skai> @kban --user CEKTAHT 88400 раздавай в другом месте
<Dinamic-Adm> andrey@soshnin-pc:~$ ssh andrey@xxxxxxxxxx
<Dinamic-Adm> @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@ 12:49
<Dinamic-Adm> @ WARNING: REMOTE HOST IDENTIFICATION HAS CHANGED! @ 12:49
<Dinamic-Adm> @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@ 12:49
<Dinamic-Adm> IT IS POSSIBLE THAT SOMEONE IS DOING SOMETHING NASTY! 12:49
<Dinamic-Adm> Someone could be eavesdropping on you right now (man-in-the-middle attack)! 12:49
<Dinamic-Adm> It is also possible that the RSA host key has just been changed. 12:49
<Dinamic-Adm> The fingerprint for the RSA key sent by the remote host is 12:49
<Dinamic-Adm> ed:87:5c:fe:06:b1:ae:c0:e7:b0:10:f1:f4:8a:9c:77. 12:49
<Dinamic-Adm> Please contact your system administrator. 12:49
<skai> @kick Dinamic-Adm
<Dinamic-Adm> это что за суппорт такой?
<Dinamic-Adm> За что меня выкинул skai: ?
<skai> !paste | Dinamic-Adm
<ubuntuhelp> Dinamic-Adm: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com , http://dumpz.org/ или http://paste.org.ru
<skai> !rules | Dinamic-Adm
<ubuntuhelp> Dinamic-Adm: Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://help.ubuntu.ru/terms/irc а так же http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Dinamic-Adm> ок
<Dinamic-Adm> кто может сказать чем вызвана эта ошибка:
<Dinamic-Adm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/543500/
<xopek> по-моему там все написано
<Dinamic-Adm> я не понимаю
<Dinamic-Adm> :(
<Dinamic-Adm> Раньше нормально коннектился
<xopek> http://translate.google.com/
<Dinamic-Adm> вчера ещё ...
<xopek> удали ключ хоста и попробуй по новой
<bggooo> known_hosts удали
<Dinamic-Adm> спасибо, попробую
<bggooo> Не забудь потом согласиться, когда тебе сервер выдаст новый ключ)
<Dinamic-Adm> :-))  заработало )))
<bggooo> еще бы не заработо, черным по белому наисано)
<bggooo> *п
<bggooo> Подскажите, как посмотреть в терминале список пакетов которые требуют обновления? Что-то не могу вспомнить
<bggooo> в apt-cache кажись этого нет
<Dinamic-Adm> sudo apt-get update
<Dinamic-Adm> потом
<Dinamic-Adm> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Dinamic-Adm> вроде так
<bggooo> да не, мне нужно только посмотреть так он все поставить уже)
<Dinamic-Adm> Ну он вроде сначала предложить должен обновлять или нет
<Ghostface> здраствуйте. есть кто ?
<Dinamic-Adm> есть
<SergeyIT> никого
<ubuntu> Добрый день!
<Ghostface> кто знает в чем проблема и как ее решить: доходит до места где выбрать жосткий , беру выбрать в ручную и там не отображает жесткие
<SergeyIT> к нам явился САМ
<Ghostface> добрый
<ubuntu> Не знаете, как в kubuntu trinity desktop сменить иконку меню, а то не нравится эта T
<Ghostface> кто знает в чем проблема и как ее решить: доходит до места где выбрать жосткий , беру выбрать в ручную и там не отображает жесткие диски
<bggooo> Ghostface, в системник заглядывал? :)
<Ghostface> всмысле?)
<bggooo> в прямом
<Ghostface> да есть там харды)
<Ghostface> и подключены норм
<bggooo> да я шучу)
<Ghostface> даже гудят оба)
<bggooo> странно, а что ставишь?
<Ghostface> убунту)
<[Raiden]> Ghostface: У меня есть 1 вопрос. Ты не пользуешся продукцией акронис для разбивки?
<bggooo> а с LiveUSB не пробовал?
<Ghostface> райден: нет , бгуу комп древний и с ЮСБ не стартует
<bggooo> Ghostface, я бы на твоем месте загрузился с LiveCD проверил диски и начал установку)
<[Raiden]> тогда незнаю почему не видит. Можеш ьпопробовать alternate cd
<SergeyIT> Ghostface, попробуй разбить с лайва
<Ghostface> а сд диска небыло , пришлось от нового компа двдром покдючать)
<Ghostface> сергей , это как ?
<bggooo> ну ты же ставишь сейчас с чего-то?:)
<ubuntu> не подскажите irc канал kubuntu trinity?
<bggooo> ubuntu /list пиши в строке и смотри
<Ghostface> у меня 2компа при себе) на одном пытаюсь ставить на 2м. с вами общаюсь
<skai> !zver | ubuntu
<ubuntuhelp> ubuntu: По поводу всяческих Ubuntu Junior и прочих "Ubuntu ZverDVD" обращайтесь к их создателям. Мы не отвечаем за них и не можем знать, какие они новые глюки внесли. Пользуйтесь оригинальной Ubuntu и мы с радостью вам поможем.
<SergeyIT> Ghostface, gparted или в меню System - Administartion - GParted
<Dinamic-Adm> ubuntuhelp: а Linux Mint ?
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='Linux Mint ?'
<[Raiden]> ubuntu: кде3 кубунта? жесть
<[Raiden]> гпартед думаю не поможет, если установщик не видит хдд. Если только переразбивка заново всего винта или проверка таблицы разделов testdisk
<SergeyIT> так и проверить из него для начала
<[Raiden]> или для начала, видно ли вообще ядру хдд.
<Ghostface> мне розбивать не нужно , я 1хард на убунту а 2й мне на инфу
<[Raiden]> dmesg мб
<Ghostface> так что ктонить подскажет в чем трабла *?
<[Raiden]> хард чистый или там есть разделы?
<[Raiden]> короче может не видеть из-за проблем с таблицей разделов. Как вариант.
<Dinamic-Adm> а как правильно метку создавать при резервном копировании?? TIME DATE ???
<bu1ka> Привет всем
<bu1ka> мне нужна ваша помощь
<[Raiden]> при копировании чем? для меня лично резервное копирование это типа tar czvf file-$(date +%d_%m_%Y).tgz /что_надо
<[Raiden]> )
<bu1ka> подскажите, как сделать так чтобы емакс нормально отображал вин1251?
<bu1ka> гугл не помог
<RfADdlS> yandex?
<bu1ka> смешно
<bu1ka> а серьезно?
<[Raiden]> bu1ka: сложно сказать, редактор специфичный и не многие пользуются. Возможно создать 1251 локаль и переключать её до\во время запуска емакс - единственный вариант
<[Raiden]> конвертируй текст в утф8 и проблеме конец.
<bu1ka> дело в том, что русские буквы он отображает нормально, все ок. Но вот попался текстовый документ написанный в виндосе, он его открывает нечитабельны
<bu1ka> ок, а как его конвертнуть, подскажите?
<[Raiden]> iconv , enca
<RfADdlS> bu1ka: http://www.emacs.uniyar.ac.ru/dotemacs/our.emacs не?
<Yandzee> Привет всем!
<[Raiden]> интересн очто заставляет использовать такой редактор, при широком выборе. Для простого текста гедит более чем и там ест ьвыбор кодировки при окрытии файла
<[Raiden]> или ест ьплагин для выбора в процессе...
<bggooo> [Raiden], да ладно, это же так просто)) а мы не ищем легких путей
<[Raiden]> :)
<bu1ka> да, наверное так и будет)
<bu1ka> просто мы не ищем легких путей)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ок, не буду сбивать с пути.
<bu1ka> ))
<[Raiden]> вообще мне иногда попадаются люди использующие емакс. На другом ирк серве был 1 програм мер писавший что весь его отдел кодит в емаксе
<SergeyIT> кодить можно и в мс
<RfADdlS> [Raiden]: разработчики емакса?
<bggooo> Слушайте сейчас читаю древнюю крижку, в ней написано, что раньше был сервис который генерировал source.list для apt? Это правда?
<RfADdlS> bggooo: и сейчас есть
<RfADdlS> ъ кодить в stdin
<Yandzee> толсто
<[Raiden]> да нет, я не помню подробностей. Но не емакса. Что-то под линукс.
<SergeyIT> построчный редактор - наше всё
<Yandzee> geany рулит
<z13> nano - самое оно.
<[Raiden]> кому что )
<[Raiden]> мой выбор mcedit если я в консоли и гедит если нет.
<Yandzee> в консоли ee рвет
<bggooo> RfADdlS, да, действительно нашел, а туда добавляют сами пользователи?
<bu1ka> RfADdlS: пасибо за ссылку, но не заработало.
<RfADdlS> bggooo: не знаю : ) не пользовался, но видел
<[Raiden]> bggooo: я незнаю зачем это. Есть источники приложений , для включения\выключения офиц репов и добавления новых + add-apt-reposytory команда. Н ов общем вот:
<[Raiden]> http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<bggooo> [Raiden], да я этот же нашел, добавил себе в закладки) мало ли пригодится
<RfADdlS> SergeyIT: ed что ли?
<[Raiden]> самый простой редактор:  cat <<EOF >>text.txt
<RfADdlS> [Raiden]: IDE: cat <<EOF >>main.c && g++ main.c && ./a.out
<[Raiden]> )
<Yandzee> fuck >> file
<Yandzee> упс
<Yandzee> не туда
<Yandzee> ))
<Yandzee> а что это за > если написать в консоли '
<skai> @voice Yandzee
<Yandzee> ? за что?
<bu1ka> обидели..
<RfADdlS> за водой пошел
<Ghostface> кто знает как решить проблему с отображение жестких дисков при установки Убунту?
<ceval> Ghostface а че проблема
<san4o> Ghostface: и в чем она выражается ?
<rapidsp> может проблема в том, что они отображаются?
<Ghostface> рапид
<Ghostface> всмысле ?)
<[Raiden]> обычно 3 проблемы.  1. контроллер дисков не поддерживается ядром , 2. косяк с таблицей разделов , 3. косяк в инсталяторе.
<paul11> привет. кто знает команду релоада самбы? вот здесь не подходят: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba/SambaServerGuide
<[Raiden]> 1. фиг знает, 2. проверка testdisk , 3. юз alternate cd
<RfADdlS> paul11: /etc/init.d/samba<или что там> reload&
<RfADdlS> ?
<rapidsp> restart
<Ghostface> для чего мне альтернейт сд ?
<Ghostface> мне розбивать ниче не надо
<rapidsp> или service smpd restart
<Ghostface> просто форматнуть и указть на каком из 2х хардов ставить убунту
<rapidsp> *smbd
<paul11> rapidsp, unrecognized service :)
<rapidsp> smbd&
<rapidsp> smbd?
<paul11> угу
<paul11> RfADdlS, & в конце должно быть?
<rapidsp> ну или /etc/init.d/smbd restart сто пудов
<paul11> неа :)
<[Raiden]> & не нужен в данном случае
<paul11> тогда не работает
<rapidsp> paul11: samba-server тогда установи :)
<paul11> :)
<RfADdlS> paul11: нет!!
<paul11> а.. мне кажеца он уже стоит :) как узнать?
<rapidsp> sudo apt-get install samba-server
<rapidsp> как ни странно
<paul11> гы:)
<paul11> щас попробую :)
<paul11> а конфиг файл-то уже есть
<[Raiden]> в синаптике посмотреть или aptitude search samba-server - в первом поле если i значит установлено.
<paul11> как он может быть, если не установлена?
<rapidsp> paul11: просто проверь для начала
<[Raiden]> Ghostface: запусти гпартед, он видит диски?
<paul11> rapidsp, говорит нет такого пакета :):)
<rapidsp> нету :)
<[Raiden]> Ghostface: если видит + не хочешь возиться с тестдиск и нечего там сохранять, просто удали раздел и создай заново.
<rapidsp> sudo apt-get install samba просто :)
<paul11> :)
<paul11> попёрло
<SergeyIT> RfADdlS, ага ed :)
<paul11> sudo smbd reload вроде работает
<User605[web]> Люди, подскажите, плиз. Начал глючить gnome или metacity. Панели запускаются через раз, пропала шапка окон, терминал не открывается. Что делать? Можно как-то вернуть все к первоначальному состоянию, без удаления программ?
<SergeyIT> User605[web], компиз выключи
<User605[web]> выключен, я metacity пользую
<[Raiden]> User605[web]: создай ещё юзера или удали в папке текущего настройки. Так можно получить что было по умолч.
<User605[web]> а где настройки лежат? в корне?
<[Raiden]> User605[web]: папки .config .gnome2  возможно ещё что-то
<[Raiden]> .gconf .gconfd
<User605[web]> .gconfd
<[Raiden]> ага
<User605[web]> .metacity трогать?
<[Raiden]> ну по вкусу. страшно удалять - переименуй просто
<[Raiden]> пропажа заголовков окон может быть связана с видео дровами, в общем-то.
<[Raiden]> или можно проставить fusion-icon и сунуть в автозагрузку, на такой случай, там ест ьпункт релоад вм
<[Raiden]> что с твоим панелями - фиг знает
<RfADdlS> User605[web]: в гном конфиге поспотри. Ветку не помню, там где менеждер окон приписан. Там же и про панели строчка
<z13> чем сделат дамп флешки?
<[Raiden]> z13: dd часто юзают
<z13> [Raiden]: ок. пасиб
<User605[web]> да у меня проприетарные дрова не стоят
<User605[web]> на внешнем жестком система, чтобы на любом компе запускалась
<andrey__> Всем привет! Помогите настроить соединение с интернетом по кабельному модему
<san4o> User605[web]: и часто ты ходиш в гости и запускаеш свою ОС ? =)
<andrey__> Всем привет! Помогите настроить соединение с интернетом по кабельному модему
<SergeyIT> andrey__, куда везти кабель?
<Dinamic-Adm> )))
<[Raiden]> User605[web]: доставь тогда фузион икон, можно будеть в пару кликов переключать метасити\кмпиз
<andrey__> чаво???
<denis2> .тшсл рщщлфр
<hookah> блин
<[Raiden]> User605[web]: http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/10/1214/h_1292328869_a2283b8a29.jpeg
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: ты тут?
<inkvizitor68sl> фрагментарно
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: какие харды ты на хоум сервер посоветовал бы?производитель и серию
<inkvizitor68sl> HDD Caviar Blue / Black
<skai> а у тя стоят на серверах?
<[Raiden]> если вд, возможн олучше блю, блэки шумноваты.
<[Raiden]> 1002faex покупал недавно, шумнее остальных трёх
<[Raiden]> я пожалуй ещё хитачам доверяю. В общем это личное дело. Какой марки брать.
<RfADdlS> [Raiden]: User605[web]: http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/10/1214/h_1292328869_a2283b8a29.jpeg А что за приблуда? :)
<[Raiden]> RfADdlS: fusion-icon
<RfADdlS> [Raiden]: User605[web]: быстро меняется?
<[Raiden]> ну по разному, в пределах секнд 10+-
<[Raiden]> набери любойвм --replace и узнаешь
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, домашнего нет
<vamadir> Привет всем. У меня проблема с ubuntu(10.04, 10.10). Не работает встроенный микрофон при подключении наушников. Звуковуха HDA alc662. При options snd-hda-intel model=3stack-dig работает нормально, но работают одновременно колонки ноута и наушники.
<[Raiden]> ноутбук? если да, то какой?
<vamadir> ноутбук китайский nobrand
<Dinamic-Adm> NOOBrand ))
<[Raiden]> совсем? :) какое-то имя-цифры есть?
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: а на рабочих?
<Dinamic-Adm> На нём наверное даже винда криво работает
<vamadir> есть macbook air, n450 ,intel nm10, alc662
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, зоопарк из WD и тошиб
<inkvizitor68sl> сейчас стараемся кавиары ставить
<vamadir> Dinamic-Adm все работает нормально, взял потому что дизайн с горящим яблоком. за 10т
<vamadir> [Raiden] есть идеи?
<[Raiden]> vamadir: незнаю, нет, наверное
<vamadir> жаль
<[Raiden]> напиши на форум
<vamadir> [Raiden] какой?
<vamadir> ubuntu?
<[Raiden]> vamadir: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/
<[Raiden]> угу
<[Raiden]> может кто-то ещё покупал или такая же звуковуха. Всякое бывает
<vamadir> а в какой раздел?
<SergeyIT> мультимедиа, железо
<vamadir> в 2 раздела?
<[Raiden]> пиши в железо
<SergeyIT> на выбор
<vamadir> ок
<[Raiden]> хехе , http://apple.china-direct-buy.com/v/4/product_detail/7414417/13_3_Inch_Apple_Macbook_Air_Laptop.html
<hookah> [Raiden]: ужас какой
<jillsmitt> ping
<ubuntuhelp> jillsmitt, Fail!
<flintstone> как в bash провести простую математическую операцию типа 2+2; 2-2; 2*2; 2/2 ?
<hookah> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> hookah, Failed!
<hookah> блин, че- то бот не в настроении
<ceval> flintstone http://www.google.com/search?q=%D0%B2%D0%B2%D0%B5%D0%B4%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D1%8F+%D0%B2+Bash&hl=ru&client=opera&hs=Wa&rls=ru&prmd=ivns&source=lnt&tbs=lr:lang_1ru&lr=lang_ru&sa=X&ei=IWoHTaSKHY_rOYXRveAJ&ved=0CAcQpwU
<Ghostface_> кто знает в чем трабла? хочу установить Убунту но не отображает ХДД
<[Raiden]> flintstone: советую найти Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide , в инете полно.
<flintstone> [Raiden]: да я уже нашел.. оказывается надо брать в кавычки echo $((1+1))
<flintstone> [Raiden]: спасибо :)
<flintstone> [Raiden]: както листал python там все гораздо проще.. :)
<[Raiden]> ну может быть. Мне питон сложнее показался
<SergeyIT> на Си проще)
<[Raiden]> flintstone: почитай ещё про let
<SergeyIT> Ghostface_ тебе вроде все сказали, давай результаты - чего делал
<vamadir> [Raiden] все оставил :)
<vamadir> [Raiden] только мне кажется что не ответят
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> попытка не пытка
<SergeyIT> Ghostface_ (02:38:20 PM)
<[Raiden]> да я уже раза 3 ему сказал что трабла может быть в разметке
<Ghostface_> райден
<Ghostface_> у меня даже "Попробовать Убунту" не запускаетса
<Ghostface_> точнее запускаетса но выскакивает окно ввода юзернейма и пароля
<Ghostface_> которых я не знаю
<Ghostface_> да и по идее они не должны выскакивать
<[Raiden]> может диск битый, или ты поймал какой-то баг инсталятора, вылезающий при определенных условиях - фиг знает
<[Raiden]> в меню загрузки есть проверить диск - начни с этого
<Bezoomie> Вечер
<Ghostface_> хдд работаю все , т.к. старая винда запускаетса
<Ghostface_> и инфа на хардах есть
<[Raiden]> я имел в виду сд диск или битый имидж. Т.к. в нормальных условиях имя и пасс не спрашивает
<[Raiden]> на сколько я помню )
<san4o> Ghostface_: начинать нада с проверки котрольных сум скачанодо дистрибутива ...
<Lorgus> привет страна
<Bezoomie> Привет Человек
<Lorgus> Предстоящей ночью россияне смогут наблюдать одно из красивейших небесных явлений: планета пройдёт через сильнейший метеоритный поток Геминиды.
<[Raiden]> заснимите и киньте в жж. Лень пялиться на небо
<Bezoomie> Завтра Могут Наблюдать возле ТКЦ Европейский Разборка Наций ( Возможно будет Мачилово )
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> а.. 15 число.
<[Raiden]> возможно
<Bezoomie> Ага
<Bezoomie> 10 тыс Человек кавказкой нации уже собрались
<[Raiden]> откуда инфа?
<Bezoomie> Гражданская воина
<[Raiden]> фейк мб
<Bezoomie> Читай Новости
<[Raiden]> пруфлинк, в инете полно новостей, и не всегда одинаковых
<Bezoomie> ща кину
<Bezoomie> http://www.rosbalt.ru/2010/12/14/800459.html вот
<Bezoomie> типа уже сегодня ночью
<[Raiden]> ясно , спс
<Bezoomie> http://www.newsru.com/russia/14dec2010/newriots.html тут подробнее
<[Raiden]> завтра увидим. Я думаю ничего не будет. Не у всех такая бошка как у футбольных фанатов.
<[Raiden]> *тупая
<Bezoomie> Спартак отказался ити
<[Raiden]> по мне это хорошо
<[Raiden]> ладно не будем, не тема канала )
<Bezoomie> Там только видимо нацисты ( скин хеды )
<[Raiden]> я незнаю как к этому относиться. Одно дело демонстрация в честь памяти или для того что бы власти что-то делали.
<[Raiden]> другое дело избиение всех иных и прочих
<[Raiden]> сложная короче проблема.
<SergeyIT> особенно с нашими властями
<[Raiden]> беспорядки имхо только проблем добавят. Но возможно иногда надо власти показывать недовольство. В любом случае всё это печально. Ну и надо помнит ьв общем-то что РФ  многонац. страна.
<zloy> всем привет
<zloy> кто-то юазает fetchmail + yandex?
<Lorgus> SergeyIT, наши власти надо бы в унитаз да воды поболее... что бы смыть....
<Bezoomie> сейчас не наши протистуют , а кавказцы
<bodok> народ как найти файл в котором есть определённый текст ?
<Lorgus> Bezoomie, кавказцы то же наши.... тока у них мЫшлЕнье другое.... да и в "семье не без урода"
<Galaxy2000> find / -type f -exec grep -H 'what-we-are-lookinf-for' {} \;
<bodok> а то у меня даходит до папки lost+found и пишет отказано в доступе
<Bezoomie> я не имею против
<[Raiden]> можно попроще.  grep 'какой-то текст' /папка -R
<[Raiden]> но сам я ищю поиском в mc , чаще
<bodok> [Raiden], а он будет искать если в этой папке ещё скрытые?
<[Raiden]> Хм, нет наверное, не помню попадают в * скрытые или нет. - это домашнее задание, почитать о масках файлов.
<[Raiden]> )
<bodok> а мс будет искать 7
<bodok> ?
<[Raiden]> да
<[Raiden]> ещё мы тут часто увлекаемся консолькой. реальн огномовская искалка умеет искать по тексту
<bodok> подскажи как в мс искать
<[Raiden]> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/10/1214/h_1292337581_021e817807.png
<bodok> просто я на яндекс деньги положил 1000 хотел оплатить а там нужен ключь оплаты ,а я его забыл
<[Raiden]> в мц хитрый хоткей, можешь найти поиск в меню команда
<skai> @seen sharikoff
<ubuntuhelp> sharikoff was last seen in #ubuntu-ru 2 days, 23 hours, 37 minutes, and 55 seconds ago: <sharikoff> ну все
<skai> оно и видно, что все
<skai> насичет поиска - man find
<skai> или для совсем крейзи - man ls man cat man grep
<skai> и все это сделать в баше
<[Raiden]> для ленивых: Переход - искать фалы
<skai> [Raiden]: а еще для ленивых - гуглопочта и хранение писем и записок там:)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Я предпочитаю письма хранит ьоффлайн, в почтовом клиенте.
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: а я и онлайн рад:)ибо и по мобиле лазаю.и так.
<skai-falkorr> а уж как хром для линухи допишут под оффлайн гугла - так радость будет)
<[Raiden]> ну каждому своё. Я почтой редко пользуюсь и небыло такого что надо моментально писать отвечать
<[Raiden]> в общем в мобиле нет
<[Raiden]> хотя и можно
<[Raiden]> думаю держат ьмаксимум в офлайне ещё просто привычка с диалапных времен с непостоянным инетом.
<[Raiden]> )
<Bezoomie> На самом деле Гугл почта очень полезная тема и еще Документ , спасали не однакратно )
<[Raiden]> вообще я не удаляю с гугла, там копии писем есть. помимо оффлайн хранения у меня ещё и привычка писат ьи читать в емейл клиенте, не в браузере с вебмордой.
<Bezoomie> а что значит офлаин
<Bezoomie> ?
<[Raiden]> на моем компе, на хдд, не на сайте гугла.
<Bezoomie> а понял
<Bezoomie> Хочу к новому году мобилу на линуксе ток не определился какую
<Bezoomie> Мож посоветуете?
<SergeyIT> Bezoomie, красную, с круглым номеронабирателем )
<Bezoomie> SergeyIT:  я пока остановился на HTC
<hookah> и с отдельной трубкой стобы говорить, и второй, к уху - чтобы слушать ))
<rapidsp>  это вип модели...
<[Raiden]> андройд впринципе не совсем линукс. Скорее linux\JAVA
<rapidsp> а из бюджетных, да, HTC неплох :)
<rapidsp> нокия с маемо - чиста линукс
<Bezoomie> rapidsp:  что за нокия?
<rapidsp> n900, из того что знаю
<rapidsp> щас наверн и другие есть
<[Raiden]> может быть полноценная ос и не нужна на мобиле. Лишние расходы\геморой. И андройд верный путь
<[Raiden]> в любом случае он популярен. просто от линукс там не много.
<rapidsp> а от чего там много? ?)
<rapidsp> обычный телефонный интерфейс
<bggooo> от Dalvik-а
<bggooo> :)
<Bezoomie> Но всетаки что лучше нокиа N8 или HTC
<bggooo> у меня HTC доволен)
<bggooo> Bezoomie, а до этого что было?
<Bezoomie> Самсунг Виндовс
<Bezoomie> Самсунг i900
<bggooo> а из HTC  что хочешь?
<rapidsp> ну андроид после винмобайла будет просто песней :)
<bggooo> rapidsp, согласен)
<Bezoomie> Legend HTC  не знаю еще
<[Raiden]> мне думаюется лучше хтс , чем нокиа. Софта под андройд вроде прилично уже. по дсимбиан правда тоже, но он ещё под разные версии...
<rapidsp> Legend вроде не очень свежая модель
<Bezoomie> Мне бы в 15000 р управиться
<[Raiden]> да и ваще симба не сама удобная фигня. У меня сча на s60 9.3 телефон.
<bggooo> rapidsp, да нормально, я героя брал лето, обновил до 2.1 и красота, а тут легенд)
<[Raiden]> ая*
<rapidsp> bggooo: он 2.2 и 2.3 поддерживает?
<bggooo> rapidsp, да, но официалки нет)
<bggooo> кастомных полно
<bggooo> 2.2 по карйней мере
<hookah> [Raiden]: а что за телефон? у меня ось та же
<rapidsp> я на desire пока официально нормально обновляюсь :)
<bggooo> Bezoomie, я думаю лучше Легенду, андройд я думаю туда выйдет 2,2 такчто будешь вообше в шоколаде)
<[Raiden]> hookah: e52
<bggooo> темболее уже вроде есть) я просто немного не в теме
<rapidsp> опа, проверил - обновление прилетело, к слову ))))
<bggooo> http://news.ferra.ru/hard/2010/12/09/106103/
<BGates> bggooo: URL Title for http://news.ferra.ru/hard/2010/12/09/106103/ - Îáíîâëåíèå Android 2.2 äëÿ ñìàðòôîíîâ HTC Legend ñòàðòîâàëî  - Ferra.ru
<ubuntuhelp> BGates! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<BGates> ubuntuhelp: URL Title for http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 - No title found.
<hookah> [Raiden]: у меня n86, симбиан начал страшно глючить через полгода после покупки. перепрошивка помогла, но все же - факт
<artus> ку
<hookah> artus: прифф
<bggooo> rapidsp, дак для героя и не будет официалки 2,2
<artus> hookah: дароф
<bggooo> кое-как вымурижили 2,1 :))
<[Raiden]> я глюков особых не видел, просто не в восторге от софта в комплекте. календарь там, телефонная книга. реально мой древний сименс был удобней.
<[Raiden]> )
<hookah> [Raiden]: ну так древние сименсы вообще были лучшие ))
<[Raiden]> )
<Bezoomie> Но помне просто у Легенд оформление и дезаин нравиться , не навороченный такой
<rickdelscorzo> всем привет
<nansters> Здравствуйте
<nansters> ктонибудь сталкивался со спонтанным зависанием нетбука 1001P (Ubuntu 10.10) ?
<rickdelscorzo> nansters, а как виснет?
<rickdelscorzo> вообще не реагирует?
<rickdelscorzo> мб перегрев
<nansters> перестает отвечать мыш и клава, если звук играл то он бесконечно заикается
<rickdelscorzo> у меня из-за пыльной видеокарты температура около 90° была,тож висло всё регулярно
<rickdelscorzo> угу,также зависал
<nansters> температура цп50 hdd 37
<rickdelscorzo> а видео?
<nansters> как её посмотреть?
<nansters> штеуд dcnhjtyfz
<nansters> intel встоеная
<rickdelscorzo> я ток про нвидиа знаю, извини)
<[Raiden]> может не в железе дело. Какой-нить процесс течет, рам занимает всю или проц грузит сильно
<[Raiden]> как отловить незнаю.
<[Raiden]> постоянно мониторить мб )
<rickdelscorzo> )
<nansters> этим щас и занимаюсь, но оно пака невиснет...
<[Raiden]> из-за дров видео ещё может быть. Многие висы иксов из-за них случаются.
<nansters> Intel GMA 3150 незнаю где на него дрова искать...
<[Raiden]> ну это просто теория, я незнаю причину.
<nansters> 4 раза висло когда работал в Synaptic и над быстрым поиском было написано индексация....это так наблюдения
<[Raiden]> у интел открытые дрова , часть иксов. Новые иногда выкладывают на ппа пакетами или на сайте интел есть документация сборки с цвс
<[Raiden]> но возможно тебе это не нужно
<rickdelscorzo> с чего то всё же стоит начать)
<rickdelscorzo> я бы синаптик запустил,и топом мониторил
<rickdelscorzo> или еще чем
<nansters> пробовал, толька как вызвать у него процесс индексации ?
<[Raiden]> там кнопка есть, первая вроде
<rickdelscorzo> обновить список наверн
<nansters> не то...незнаю как называется, но визуально оно выполняется как фоновый процесс
<nansters> немешая лазить по синаптику
<[Raiden]> а.. индекс быстрог опоиска
<nansters> на форуме писали про ext4.  Такое может быть ?
<[Raiden]> как повторить незнаю.
<trace_> /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket  пишет что нету такого файла или папки  кто что посоветует ?
<artus> trace_: а зачем оно тебе ?
<snork_> ааа! кто это вышел?
<snork_> как переименоваться на этом канале?
<artus>  /nick
<snork_> snorkeinstein
<snork_> черт...
<snork_> а после /nick сразу писать свой ник? или через пробел?
<hookah> snork_: через пробел же, типа /nick xxxxxx
<snorkeinstein> спасибо
<snorkeinstein> не изменился...
<hookah> как ж это не изменился
<snorkeinstein> а, все, спасибо
<nansters> ;)
<rickdelscorzo> E: Не удалось получить доступ к файлу блокировки /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Ресурс временно недоступен)
<rickdelscorzo> E: Невозможно заблокировать каталог /var/lib/apt/lists/
<rickdelscorzo> xnj nfrjt&
<rickdelscorzo> что такое?
<rickdelscorzo> точнее,что делать?)
<rickdelscorzo> апдейт сделать не даёт
<[Raiden]> rickdelscorzo: открыт синаптик или что-то ещё что работает с базой пакетов
<rickdelscorzo> всё закрыто,тоже так подумал,после ребута тоже самое
<[Raiden]> тогда может от юзера пускаешь и нету прав соотв
<rickdelscorzo> через судо запускаю, пароль ввожу, а потом это
<[Raiden]> покажи lsof /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<[Raiden]> или fuser
<rickdelscorzo> lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/rick/.gvfs
<rickdelscorzo>       Output information may be incomplete.
<rickdelscorzo> COMMAND  PID USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE SIZE/OFF   NODE NAME
<rickdelscorzo> apt-get 1904 root    4uW  REG    8,1        0 156117 /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<[Raiden]> ну типа процесс с ид 1904 занимает этот файл
<rickdelscorzo> а,ок
<rickdelscorzo> оо,ништяк,пошло дело
<rickdelscorzo> спасиб
<[Raiden]> нп
<Bezoomie> [Raiden]:  ты тут?
<[Raiden]> да
<Bezoomie> [Raiden]:  смотри а если такой купить норм с гуглофоном?
<Bezoomie> HTC Desire
<[Raiden]> Ну популярная модель
<[Raiden]> наверное норм
<[Raiden]> незнаю )
<Bezoomie> покруче чем легенд )
<[Raiden]> на яндекс маркете из гуглофонов она в топе по популярности. недавн ообсуждал телефоны в другом чате.
<Bezoomie> вывод обсуждения?
<bggooo> Bezoomie, ты еще не определился?:))
<Bezoomie> HTC Desire
<bggooo> ты же за 16 хотел)
<bggooo> Если выбирать межу дезаером и легендой, то дезаер явно круче))
<rapidsp> desire строго говоря не гуглофон
<rapidsp> гуглофон - нексус
<bggooo> ну он наверно имеет виду андрофон)
<Bezoomie> HTC Desire 15350
<Bezoomie> рублей
<[Raiden]> теперь гуглофон самсунг. Они изменили хтс
<rapidsp> ну просто второй нексус решили с самсунглм сделать
<bggooo> ну да, ну да
<rapidsp> третий можт еще с кем :)
<Bezoomie> Самсунг не хочу , хотя притензий не имею , у меня сейчас он Ток Виндовый
<rapidsp> но desire - хорошая игрушка
<bggooo> подскажите кто что пишет когда экспортирует в NFS раздел с NTFS у меня че-то сервер валит ошибок, а экспортировать не хочет :))
<bggooo> злодей
<bggooo> даже просто тупо ro писал, всеравно никак :)
<artus> что за ошибки то?
<bggooo> ща
<bggooo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/543715/
<bggooo> такто запускается конечно с матом, но подключить на другой машине не получается
<bggooo> могу еще /etc/exports запостить
<Bezoomie> Гуглофон лучше Андрофона?
<bggooo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/543717/ это файл exports
<artus> bggooo: показывай как монтируеш каталог
<bggooo> да просто mount -t ипсервера:/meda/Media точка_монтирования
<bggooo> ну и nfs
<bggooo> тип файловой системы
<artus> bggooo: http://boombick.org/blog/posts/68
<bggooo> после -t
<bggooo> Bezoomie, гуглофоны это нексусы 1 и 2 а андрофоны - это те на чем работает android ну лично я так думаю)
<linkey> qq all
<Bezoomie> я так и не понял Гугло лучше? или Андроит стабильнее
<rapidsp> гуглофоны - частный вид андроида :)
<rapidsp> как то так :)
<Bezoomie> я Видел планшет Гуглофона, Жестокий Тормаз
<artus> bggooo: на сервере как смонтированы каталоги
<bggooo> artus, ща
<bggooo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/543719/
<bggooo> artus, самое смешное пол года назад все работало))
<bggooo> просто у меня там и самба есть и nfs сейчас все винды в доме удалил решил попробовать настроить все через nfs а тут такой затык)
<artus> /media/Media 192.168.0.107(no_subtree_check) попробуй так
<bggooo> чую нужно сходить покушать))
<bggooo> без пробела всмысле?
<artus> в смысле без пробела между
<artus> угу
<bggooo> ща
<bggooo> вау artus ты маг))
<artus> ато )
<bggooo> я уже все глаза истер)) чеза байда понять не могу, а тут такое дело))0
<omeone> msg ubuntuhelp !help
<omeone> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<Aibolit_66> test
<ubuntuhelp> Aibolit_66, Fail!
<Aibolit_66> òåñò
<ubuntuhelp> Aibolit_66! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<prg-rus>  привет всем! ПОДСКАЖИТЕ - какой коммандой к удаленным Х подключится (гном у меня)
<Aibolit_66> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Aibolit_66, Есть контакт.
<omeone> как такое просиходит? myname@OldComp:~$ sudo cat /dev/mem | grep linux
<omeone> Двоичный файл (стандартный ввод) совпадает
<omeone> myname@OldComp:~$ sudo cat /dev/mem | grep shit
<omeone> cat: /dev/mem: Операция не позволяется
<LeNsTR> artus: шняга! \(@_@)/
<[Raiden]> omeone: приложения - инет , просмотр удаленных столов
<[Raiden]> не то?
<prg-rus> не - мне Х терминал нужен
<prg-rus> типа как rdesktop к винде.... вот что то такое к Х
<LeNsTR> prg-rus: vnc же
<prg-rus> сервер там стоит (из трех букв:) .... забыл как....
<prg-rus> точно - vnc
<artus> vnc
<LeNsTR> :)
<Aibolit_66> prg-rus: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtual_Network_Computing
<artus> LeNsTR: ты чего? )
<prg-rus> а больше на три буквы ничего нету :)))
<Aibolit_66> )))
<artus> ssh )
<LeNsTR> artus: да зашел на форум бунты, а там шняга:D
<artus> с форвардом иксов )
<prg-rus> ssh - совсем жестко!
<prg-rus> :)
<Aibolit_66> remmina все в одном и внц и ссш и еще кое что
<LeNsTR> ssh это наоборот очень даже мило
<artus> prg-rus: нормально )
<prg-rus> remmina - рулез - спс
<prg-rus> гранд мерси всем помогающим - ушел в иксы..... :)
<bggooo> О_о
<bggooo> за что вы его так)
<Aibolit_66> ну cmd рулит)
<Aibolit_66> если привыкаешь)
<bggooo> кстати по nfs файлы веселее гоняются, по сравнению с самбой)
<artus> причем тут cmd ?
<[Raiden]> часто слышу чт онфс быстрей
<artus> bggooo: дык ) намного веселее )
<LeNsTR> baltazor: true :)
<[Raiden]> ой, пробелы
<baltazor> LeNsTR: э?
<bggooo> уломал жену удалить винду)) теперь у меня одни убунты))
<LeNsTR> bggooo: * baltazor промазал ^_^`
<baltazor> ясно
<bggooo> кстати синхронизация через UbuntuOne заметок Tomboy клевая штука, давно искал что-то подобное, evernote десктопной версии нет, а браузер открывать постоянно жукто не удобно)
<bggooo> сегодня настроил на всех компах, довольный как жук))
<Aibolit_66> эх, ни 1 диска нету нарезать ось, придется с флехи(
<artus> диски ненужны )
<bggooo> а чего с флехой очень даже ничего)
<[Raiden]> я давно накупил рвшек. Они рулят для дистрибутивов.
<Aibolit_66> да под виндой щас с бука, надо на десктоп поставить и сети нету, придется с флехи
<Aibolit_66> 10.10 шас stable?
<bggooo> ес
<bggooo> если что из винды можно замутить легко LiveUSB вот тут написано http://www.ubuntu.com/netbook/get-ubuntu/download
<Aibolit_66> да через unetbutin накачу)
<bggooo> ну дык хозяин - барин)
<Aibolit_66> главна скачать)
<Aibolit_66> никто не знает wine etersoft  автокад у себя так и не реализовали?
<bggooo> я не знаю
<Ghostface> Здрасте
<Ghostface> поставил убунту. "Спасибо бла бла бла." - ОК. Перегрузился - при запуске черный экран и блымает _ , в чем трабла ?спс
<Ghostface_> поставил убунту. "Спасибо бла бла бла." - ОК. Перегрузился - при запуске черный экран и блымает _ , в чем трабла ? спс
<Aibolit_66> Ghostface: шо це таке "блымает"?
<Ghostface_> мигает)
<artus> в том что у тебя ати
<Ghostface_> санчо
<Ghostface_> артус
<Aibolit_66> "...а потом позвонили гуси, ну когда же меня отпустит..." (с)
<artus> а не мигаю ))
<Ghostface_> артус машина старая там не ати 100%
<artus> *я
<Aibolit_66> иксы мб не запускаются, чо пишет как ставил?
<Ghostface_> все отлично ставилось
<Aibolit_66> а то задача сродни "летели 2 кроводила один синий другой на север"
<artus> ну тогда сказалбы для начала какая там видео то )
<Sergey_IT> Ghostface_, там  не ати а еще хуже
<Ghostface_> да да
<Ghostface_> о ты тут :)
<Ghostface_> быстро ты дошел)
<Sergey_IT> дошел )
<artus> lspci |grep VGA
<Ghostface_> ну что кто че подскажет ?)
<Sergey_IT> Ghostface_, озвуч видео людям
<Sergey_IT> Ghostface_, команда выше
<Ghostface_> оке) хехе , итак видео у меня: Матрох G400 (32mb)
<Master-Lie> Добрый вечер всем
<Aibolit_66> бобрый
<Master-Lie> Помогите кто-нибудь пожалуйста восстановить систему после экстренного выключения компютера. Как я понял поврежден раздел жесткого диска
<Master-Lie> В "всезнающем гугле" помощи не нашел
<Master-Lie> там советуют проверить с помощью fsck но он не может проверить данный раздел (как и gparted). Помогите пожалуйста
<Master-Lie> sudo fsck.ext4 -f /dev/sda5 в ответ получаю (скидываю не всё, а основную строку) Filesystem mounted or opened exclusively by another program?
<rapidsp> с liveCD загрузись
<Master-Lie> <rapidsp> я и так с него сейчас
<Master-Lie> ^_^
<Aibolit_66> òåñò
<ubuntuhelp> Aibolit_66! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Aibolit_66> test
<ubuntuhelp> Aibolit_66, Понг понг понг...
<Aibolit_66> !utf-8
<ubuntuhelp> Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=19165.0 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<rapidsp> Master-Lie: а у тебя /dev/sda5 смонтирован чтоли?
<Master-Lie> <rapidsp> нет конечноъ
<Master-Lie> <rapidsp> в том и дело
<Master-Lie> <rapidsp> была ситтуация когда понадобось экстренное выключение компа
<Master-Lie> <rapidsp> из за хз какого сбоя он мне теперь не загружет убунту
<Master-Lie> <rapidsp> раздел повреждет
<Master-Lie> <rapidsp> утилиты провера на ошибки не запускаются, говорят что примонтирован
<Master-Lie> <rapidsp> пытался отмонтировать через umount - пишет что он и небыл примонтирован
<rapidsp> а если проверить /dev/sda
<[Raiden]> может он всетаки примонтирован?
<[Raiden]> набери mount
<[Raiden]> без параметров
<Master-Lie> <rapidsp> при попытке загрузиться с харда выдает ошибки
<Master-Lie> No init found.try passing init =bootarg
<Master-Lie> BysyBox v1.13.3 (Ubuntu 1;1.13.3-1ubuntu7)
<Master-Lie> bulit-in shell (ash)
<Master-Lie> Enter "help" for a list of built-in commands
<Master-Lie> (initramfs)
<Master-Lie> <[Raiden]> ну набрал? набрал sudo mount
<Master-Lie> dev/sda5 тут нет
<[Raiden]> ок
<rapidsp> просто /dev/sda пробовал проверить?
<[Raiden]> если ценного на разделе ничего - переставь. Сэкономиш время. И потом почитай про sysrq и забудь про резеты.
<rapidsp> хотя /dev/sda проверять не станет наверн - это не файловая система
<Master-Lie> <[Raiden]> если бы не было ценного я бы сейчас не флудил вопросами
<[Raiden]> даже если ты вылечишь раздел, вероятность что части файлов не будет - есть. Придется думать как восстановить\переставить
<Master-Lie> /dev/sda/ проверять он не будет
<[Raiden]> а чег оценног оможет быть в /
<[Raiden]> )
<rapidsp> хом наверн
<[Raiden]> или хом там же?
<[Raiden]> если там же, пробуй смонтировать и бекапь что возможно
<rapidsp> храните деньги в сберегательной кассе, а хом на отдельном разделе :)
<[Raiden]> если не монтируется, можно вытащить программой photorec из комплекта testdisk
<Master-Lie> хом там же...
<Master-Lie> Раздел не монтируется
<[Raiden]> други идей у меня лично нет.
<Master-Lie> может testdisk проверит и на наличие ошибок?
<Master-Lie> кстати... какие програмки могут проверить ext4 на наличие ошибок
<Master-Lie> мб от Acronis есть какие
<shattered> fsck.ext4?
<Master-Lie> не проверяет
<Master-Lie> я писал же выше
<Master-Lie> пишет что диск примонтирован или используется
<shattered> hm
<Master-Lie> вот вот
<shattered> а он таки не примонтирован, да?
<rapidsp> видимо какойто флаг в разделе пишется, что он примонтирован
<[Raiden]> в теории любые флаги можно снять с помощью tune2fs , но как - не ко мне.
<servelat> Всем добрый вечер) У меня проблема с загрузкой Ubuntu 10.10. В грубе выбираю Ubuntu 10.10 начинает грузиться, потом черный экран и все. Слышится звук входа в систему, слышатся звуки при нажатиях на клавиши. Экран черный. У меня моноблок Acer 5610. Экран у н
<servelat> xorg.conf тут http://itpaste.ru/278196
<Master-Lie> ладно... скачал testdisk для винды... пойду через винду пытаться разделы восстанавливать
<servelat> Edid.bin забивался вручную, скачан от чувака с такой же проблемой
<shattered> ух, восстановит
<[Raiden]> а гпартед тоже отказывается проверить?
<shattered> разве что паспорт
<servelat> в систему заходит только с помошью recoverymode+nomodeset+startx
<servelat> может кто с таким сталкивался?
<[Raiden]> servelat: дрова нвидии сам ставил или из репов?
<servelat> сам
<servelat> из репов очень плохо
<[Raiden]> noveau модули блэклистил?
<servelat> до этого даже стартх не работал
<servelat> неа
<[Raiden]> !nvidia
<ubuntuhelp> Роководство установки драйвера для видеокарты nVidia тут: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%83%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BA%D0%B0_%D0%B4%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B9%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B0_nvidia на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. также !nvidia-nouveau
<[Raiden]> читай со строки sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<servelat> попробую. отпишусь
<hookah> а еще говорят, с атишным железом много проблем )) три-четыре человека в день с нвидиа мучаются )
<[Raiden]> с нвидией ест ьпроблемы в установке
<[Raiden]> а с ати в юзе
<[Raiden]> )
<rapidsp> hookah: с атишными дровами сюда просто попасть вообще не могут )))
<[Raiden]> rapidsp: гг
<hookah> [Raiden]: справедливо, хотя смотря для чего юзать ) у меня на двух ноутах ати, проблем не было вообще, если не юзать тяжелую графику )
<rapidsp> кстати новые дрова для нвидии вышли
<hookah> у меня на одном ноуте вообще видео такое что под него никаких проприетарных дров нету, атишка. хотя работает нормально, с максимальным разрешением. только вот пытаться игры на нем поднять бесполезно )
<[Raiden]> на лоре новость про новый драйвер для ати
<artus> [Raiden]: и че там пишуть? неужто все теперь работаеть?
<hookah> artus: мечты, мечты... ))
<[Raiden]> на главной...
<Aibolit_66> ати зло)
<[Raiden]> что-то связанное с компизом пофиксили
<Aibolit_66> s3 trio решает)
<hookah> Aibolit_66: да ладно, работает, кушать не просит
<rapidsp> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=129288.msg955797#msg955797
<artus> Обеспечена стабильная поддержка Ubuntu 10.10 <--- прям мегановость )
<tanat> всем Hi
<hookah> artus: прорыв науки и высоких технологий же )))
<lynx__> всем привет)
<hookah> что-то у меня странный глюк у компа - охлаждение пашет как будто он неимоверно горячий, при этом проц холодный и нагрузки на него нет
<hookah> воздух холодный выходит
<artus> hookah: тренируетцо )
<rapidsp> дык в биосе же
<lynx__> "а Вы пробовали выключить и еще раз включить?")
<hookah> artus: =) гы
<hookah> дык нет, главное я знаю что перезагрузка поможет. глюк появляется внезапно и непонятно почему, и не сильно часто
<hookah> просто в ребут иттить лень
<hookah> пускай потренируетцо пока ))
<tanat>  /msg ubuntuhelp !help
<lynx__> <hookah> какая система?
<hookah> lynx__: 10.04
<rapidsp> ему виднее - если дует значит так нада
<artus> hookah: это жжжжж неспроста )
<lynx__> hoocah: мдя...странно...
<hookah> artus: это неправильный процессор )) и он наверное неправильно работает с числами с плавающей точкой ))
<hookah> artus: все как у винни пря
<hookah> м
<lynx__> hookah: главное - работает))
<lynx__> да..без пива не разберешься...
<hookah> нету пива и иттить лень (
<artus> hookah: а если ты всунеш в кулер кусочек картонки он еще и трещать забавно будет)
<rapidsp> блин на корпусе надо кулера чистить, жужжать стали...
<lynx__> сочувчтвую...а я уже вторую поллитру приговариваю)
<hookah> lynx__: у меня бренди только а С НИМ точно не разобраться ))
<hookah> температура проца - 35 С О_о
<lynx__> hookah се ля ви)
<lynx__> мерзнет)))
<lynx__> зима, мля...
<artus> хм, у меня на 1м ядре 32 а на втором 39
<rapidsp> до 40 надо довести полюбому
<lynx__> ага
<Ghostface> народ помогите решить траблу: поставил убунту,перегрузил комп и после перезагрузки черный екран и мигает _
<hookah> artus: у меня уже 31 и 33 соответственно
<lynx__> зажигалка есть
<artus> @voice lynx__
<hookah> точнее скачет 30-34 на обоих
<lynx__> hookah: попробуй его загрузить по макс...
<Ghostface> народ помогите решить траблу: поставил убунту,перегрузил комп и после перезагрузки черный екран и мигает _
<hookah> lynx__: да вот я и думаю - чем
<LeNsTR> где-то я это уже слышал
<artus> Ghostface: поставь 9.04 и будет те щастье, особенно если у тя остальное железо соответствует видяшке )
<lynx__> hookah: задай вопрос о смысле жизни)
<hookah> lynx__: боюсь он ответит "42"
<lynx__> hookah: ЛОЛ)))
<artus> hookah: сборкой же ядра в 16ть потоков  )
<hookah> artus: ему тогда никакие тренировки не помогут )) улетит на марс ))
<lynx__> Ghostface: поставь себе 10.10
<lynx__> Ghostface: весчть!
<hookah> lynx__: и тогда со старым железом точно ниче работать не будет
<hookah> а у него судя по симптомам оно такое
<Alagos> Добрый вечер. Подскажите, а если операционные системы находятся на разных дисках, можно их грузить грабом без переключения загрузочного диска через биос?
<Alagos> hookah: у меня со стары железом десятка немного криво работает...
<lynx__> hookah:  минусі есть всегда)
<artus> вот что за привычка совать на музейные экспонаты всякую каку
<anton__> эта привычка зло
<artus> Alagos: можно
<lynx__> Alagos: насколько старым?
<anton__> лет 10 максимум
<pcki11> помогите настроить среднюю кнопку плз.. задолбал уже этот поиск файлов )
<lynx__> anton: ого...я тогда еще в школе учился..и нифига, кроме 95 не видел)
<lynx__> скучно чет...
<anton__> а для чего она тебе эта средняя кнопка
<anton__> ?
<Aibolit_66> тогда рхет был в силе)
<anton__> и что-ты на неё хочешь поставить?
<Alagos> lynx__: атлон 3200 geforce 7600
<pcki11> хотелось бы вкладки закрывать в браузере
<Aibolit_66> порносайт палюбас)
<anton__> какоето действие или так что-то?
<anton__> в каком браузере?
<pcki11> и открывать по клику на пустое место
<pcki11> хром и фф
<pcki11> или хотя бы убрать с неё поиск файлов
<anton__> и чё у тя не пашет?
<anton__> Просто у меня всё нормуль?
<anton__> !
<anton__> какая у тебя версия?
<lynx__> Alagos: это не такой уж и старый кремний)...ГУИ не хзапускается или вообще?
<Ghostface> народ дело не в видюхе
<Ghostface> переключил на интегрированую
<pcki11> убунты?
<Ghostface> тоже самое дело
<Ghostface> да
<anton__> 3200 мать его
<anton__> у меня комп и то слабее
<anton__> !
<pcki11> 10.04
<anton__> да убунты
<anton__> проабгрейдся до 10.10
<Alagos> lynx__: дрова криво стали на видяху, разширение ели выставить еле смог
<anton__> там возможно все проблемы и уйдут
<anton__> Alagos Копай xorg.conf
<xopek> расширение
<anton__> таже проблема была
<xopek> или разрешение
<anton__> !
<pcki11> а это возможно без переустановки?
<xopek> но не разширение)
<anton__> Могу те скинуть свой xorg
<Aibolit_66> конечно)
<anton__> да
<anton__> возможно
<[Raiden]> у некоторых глючат дрова типа ноувеаю, как раз черный экран. загрузка с nomodeset помогает
<anton__> у меня похожая проблема, ток комп иногда графическую  оболочку не грузит
<Ghostface> как отключить интегрированую видео карту?
<anton__> прям не знаю , что делать, вроде весь xorg перелопатил и нифига
<xopek> вставить внешнюю
<anton__> всавь внешнюю
<anton__> и в внешнюю кабель от манитора впихни и будет тебе счастье
<[Raiden]> anton__: фиг знает,  минимум логи смотреть надо , когда не грузит.
<anton__> вот и я об том
<[Raiden]> О, нас посетил хорёк
<anton__> вроде всё пересмотрел
<anton__> и нифига
<xopek> и можно поставить в биосе опцию какую видюху первую юзать....
<xopek> [Raiden], я отсих не вылазю. втихаря сижу и злобно посмеиваюсь :-)
<anton__> райдан а как писать обращение
<anton__> и как вывести именно лог загрузки?
<xopek> anton__, <первый сивол ника><tab до просветления>
<lynx__> Alagos: из коробки? или отдельно качал?
<[Raiden]> xopek: )
<anton__> Alagos, так как посмотреть лог загрузки
<anton__> <alagos><так как посмотреть лог загрузки>
<xopek> anton__, надо жеж было первым символом [ указать
<xopek> а потом таб два раза
<xopek> ибо первый будет грин по алфавиту
<CyberHedgehog> подскажите, как избавиться от разрыва кадров в ubuntu. ноутбук с видео ati 4550. много страниц в интернете перелопатил - ничего не помогло.
<anton__> xopek,
<anton__> чёт не выходит напишите как вы пишите
<xopek> anton__, так и пишу
<anton__> вставте лишние прабелы
<anton__> xopek, а у меня не пишется
<xopek> а, ты про приват наверное)
<xopek> /query nick
<anton__>  /query nick
<anton__>  /query xopek
<xopek> без пробела
<anton__>  /queryxopek
<xopek> в начале без пробела))
<anton__> )
<anton__> xopek asd
<tanat> Уважаемые, кто нибудь может помочь со скриптом для авторизации на сайте билайна и считывания баланса? Предыдущий перестал работать несколько дней назад.
<tanat> уже голову всю сломал :(
<CyberHedgehog> люди, ну помогите кто-нибудь с видео
<hookah> CyberHedgehog: что значит разрыв кадров?
<tanat> а если компиз отключить, тоже видео покадровое?
<hookah> CyberHedgehog: у меня были траблы с просмотром видео - через определенные промежутки времени прерывалось, лагало пару секунд - потом минут пять норм работало
<hookah> но проблема была не в видео а в звуке - помогло убийство пульсаудио и установка альса, по совету artus
<hookah> =)
<CyberHedgehog> не знаю как правильно назвать, по английски - tearing. кадр расслаивается при воспроизведении видео или при резком перетаскивании окон
<xopek> tanat, а покажи скрипт
<tanat> http://itpaste.ru/278269
<rapidsp> CyberHedgehog: а если компиз выключить?
<CyberHedgehog> пробовал. не помогло
<rapidsp> у меня на тв такая фигня
<rapidsp> чтото с частотами имхо
<CyberHedgehog> частота обновления - 60. эксперементировал со сменой частоты - не помогло. многие утверждают, что дело в Vsync. и включал и выключал - одно и тоже
<artus> CyberHedgehog: gtf
<CyberHedgehog> поподробнее, если можно
<artus> gtf 1024 768 85
<artus> а терминал
<CyberHedgehog> 85 - это частота?
<artus> угу
<CyberHedgehog> тогда в моем случае должно быть так: 1366 768 85? кстати, вроде на ЖК много укажешь, или я ошибаюсь?
<artus> CyberHedgehog:  gtf h-resolution v-resolution refresh  ))
<CyberHedgehog> вот так получилось
<CyberHedgehog>  # 0x0 @ 0.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: -nan kHz; pclk: -nan MHz
<CyberHedgehog>   Modeline "0x0_0.00"  -nan  0 -2147483648 -2147483648 -2147483648  0 1 4 1  -HSync +Vsync
<artus> ну и это в ксорг
<artus> в секцию монитора кажись, не помню
<CyberHedgehog> записать?
<artus> нет, произнести, с выражением
<Alagos> Как прописать во втором грабе загрузку винды с другого жесткого диска?
<artus> CyberHedgehog: O_o
<artus> CyberHedgehog: че это оно у тя сгенерило то?
<artus> CyberHedgehog:  Modeline "1368x768_85.00"  125.67  1368 1456 1600 1832  768 769 772 807  -HSync +Vsync
<Sergey_IT> Alagos, sudo update-grub -само должно найти
<Alagos> Sergey_IT: Не находит, так как ОС на другом жестком диске. Когда было на одном - так находило
<Sergey_IT> Alagos, странно - у меня 3 диска с 3 ОС и все находятся (
<CyberHedgehog> ну вот сгенерило как то. а как сделать нормально не знаю
<Alagos> Sergey_IT: Ужас! Только что проверил - и все нашло само! Просто до этого был ХР - и его не находило, а теперь семерка - ее нашло. Спасибо!
<Bezoomie> Скажите почему Mozilla Thunderbird не все письма отображает, в вебе показывает нормально
<[Raiden]> !grub2
<ubuntuhelp> это дефолтный загрузчик в Ubuntu. Инфа тут: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/grub также см !grub2-splash
<artus> Bezoomie: все
<Bezoomie> artus: может у меня с настройками что то?
<artus> Bezoomie: скоее всего)
<Bezoomie> artus: а что может влиять на отобржение?
<rapidsp> фильтр
<artus> да понятия не имею )
<Bezoomie> отображение*
<Alagos> [Raiden]: Ага, спасибо )
<[Raiden]> )
<Alagos> !grub2-splash
<ubuntuhelp> Настройка внешнего вида загрузчика здесь : http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%B2%D0%BD%D0%B5%D1%88%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B9_%D0%B2%D0%B8%D0%B4_grub
<artus> Bezoomie: пришло
<[Raiden]> если коротко. береш 1 из менюэнтри в /boot/grub.cfg , суешь в /etc/grub.d/40_custom и поправляешь
<Bezoomie> есть в нем что то?
<artus> неа)
<[Raiden]> самый простой вариант создать кастомную запись
<Bezoomie> сейчас с веба пришлю
<artus> с веба все норм
<Bezoomie> artus:  подскажи почему так?
<artus> дето чето перемудрил с настройками )
<Alagos> А если сделать 2 раздела на флешке, записать на них образы с линем и виндой и указать их грабу - флешка будет работать?
<dm_> j[
<Alagos> Что то на форуме говорят то одно то другое
<Bezoomie> как с терминала переустановить ?
<Bezoomie> сначало удалить
<artus> Bezoomie: удали просто профиль
<Alagos> sudo rm ~/user ?
<Bezoomie> сейчас опробую
<artus> Bezoomie: клиент не удаляй, просто профиль прибей
<Bezoomie> ок , ищу как убить
<artus> Bezoomie: он в корне хомума
<Alagos> Ret - это что за клавиша такая?
<Bezoomie> Артус , команда для клиента?
<artus> Bezoomie: вообще
<Bezoomie> он установлен, как прислать строки с терминала сюда?
<Bezoomie> !paste /home/den/Загрузки/thunderbird
<Bezoomie> /home/den/Загрузки/thunderbird/blocklist.xml
<Bezoomie> /home/den/Загрузки/thunderbird/libnss3.so
<Bezoomie> /home/den/Загрузки/thunderbird/libnssckbi.so
<Bezoomie> /home/den/Загрузки/thunderbird/run-mozilla.sh
<rapidsp> оригинально :)
<Alagos> )))))))
<Alagos> что за комбинация клавиш такая? alt+ret
<Alagos> Это как?
<rapidsp> наверное ентер
<Bezoomie> Черт
<Bezoomie> Артус Видел?
<Alagos> что то не срабатывает
<rapidsp> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com , http://dumpz.org/ или http://paste.org.ru
<artus> Bezoomie: видел, бред какой то
<Bezoomie> что делать?
<artus> да понятия не имею как и что ты там ставил
<artus> и причем тут /home/den/Загрузки/thunderbird
<Bezoomie> может через центр приложений снести его?
<artus> снеси
<Bezoomie> А ставить там какие то ключи ?
<artus> если знаиш их то ставь
<Bezoomie> они сами дают их
<Bezoomie> типа защита какая то
<Bezoomie> блин сейчас поставил просто создал учетную и все ка к было (
<Bezoomie> отображается только текст
<artus> патамучто удали профиль громоптица
<artus> а где он там у тебя я понятия не имею
<Bezoomie> Отсутствуют изображения? Проверьте настройки браузера/почтового клиента или посмотрите предложения на
<Bezoomie> а по умолчанию где он профиль?
<Sergey_IT> Bezoomie, а поискать, не?
<Bezoomie> artus:  Все , настроил . : Вид-Тело сообщения в виде-Исходное HTML , а до этого стоял просто текст
<artus> Bezoomie: )
<Sergey_IT> и всего-то (
<Bezoomie> Сергей , а как искать , Артус команду дал , он говорит бред какоито
<Bezoomie> Вот еще вопрос, как отключить, когда сообщение графическое приходит, прежде чем показать его , он спрашивает " В целях безапастности загрузить его ? " , как сделать чтоб не спрашивал ?
<Alagos> Игра мастермайнд, комбинация Alt+Ret для проверки. Кто то играл в нее в виичате? Что наживать  то для проверки нужно?
<artus> ретурн наверно
<artus> ты б методом перебора уже давно вычислил)
<Bezoomie> это не куки случаино?
<Alagos> Так я пытаюсь!
<Sergey_IT> Bezoomie, а чем эволюшен не устраивает?
<Alagos> Никакая не подходит...
<Bezoomie> Эволюшен почемуто не все письма принимает, у меня вообще Волшебная ОС
<LeNsTR> Макось, чтоле? ^_^
<Sergey_IT> Bezoomie, какая ОС?
<Bezoomie> Убунту 10 10
<rapidsp> и волшебные руки :)
<artus> Alagos: бекспейс чтоли?
<rapidsp> а может sys rq?
<Alagos> сек
<Bezoomie> Ура метод тыка полезная штука , я вот настараживаюсь с ней , может она криво встала и стоит переставить ее?
<artus> Bezoomie: поставь 9.04 и будеть те щастье)
<Sergey_IT> Bezoomie, поставь 10.04
<Bezoomie> Это стабильные версии?
<Sergey_IT> Bezoomie, и письма бегают
<artus> Alagos: а того... сменить клафишу не ?
<Sergey_IT> Bezoomie 10.04 - самаястабильная
<Sergey_IT> Bezoomie,  я на ней больше года )
<rapidsp> гы
<Bezoomie> Учту на выходных качну,  Сергей и не тупит?
<artus> Alagos: nano ~/.weechat/perl/autoload/mastermind.pl ))
<Sergey_IT> Bezoomie, не знаю, что мне надо не тупит
<Sergey_IT> Bezoomie, в 10.10 одно главное преимущество - энергосбережение для буков
<Bezoomie> Сергей понял , Убунту 10.04 качать идли там мандривы?
<artus> Sergey_IT: вот прям больше года ?
<Sergey_IT> artus с 25 ноября 2009 года
<rapidsp> вот она в ноябре то стабильная была :)
<Sergey_IT> как только сделали ветку 10.04 так и перешел
<artus> Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx)[8] was first announced at the Atlanta Linux Fest by Shuttleworth on 19 September 2009, and was released on 29 April 2010
<artus> анонсировали в сентябре а в ноябре она уже стабильная была.. ога
<Sergey_IT> было только 2 деня не работала из-за ати видео и 2 деня из-за нетверк манагера
<Sergey_IT> тьфу! * дня ))
<jillsmitt> Sergey_IT: зачем себя мучить так?
<jillsmitt> хотя лтс действительно работает нормально, по сравнению с промежуточными релизами
<Sergey_IT> jillsmitt, А я не мучал - перешел и работал )
<Sergey_IT> jillsmitt, сам удивился что достаточно стабильно работала во время перехода
<jillsmitt> Sergey_IT: больше всего меня поражает другой факт
<Sergey_IT> jillsmitt, у меня всегда для работы в запасе 8.04 была (точнее есть - еще не сносил)
<artus> эм... первая альфа December 3rd
<Sergey_IT> jillsmitt, какой?
<jillsmitt> даже если учесть, что весь софт на момент релизов уже тестировался не в одном дистре
<jillsmitt> фактически является устаревшим на момент выпуска
<Lorgus> епрст.... схему Теслы откопали....
<jillsmitt> один фиг все отваливается или глючит
<Lorgus> врут наверное
<[Raiden]> хочется макс. стабильности поюзайте дебиан стабле какой-нить
<jillsmitt> Sergey_IT: глючит и трещит по швам ибо на каждую прогармму найти жалобы юзеров раз плюнуть
<jillsmitt> как надо было собирать софт?
<[Raiden]> хотя я не очень понимаю тему разговора. Я вполне доволен 10.10
<Sergey_IT> jillsmitt, нормально работает (хотя глюки имеются, но где их нет)
<jillsmitt> в 10.10 элементарный переключатель трещит по швам, а Марк заявляет что им надо еще больше вбрасывать говна каждый день, мол раз в полгода это долго
<jillsmitt> нормально работает у всех по разному, в дебиан стейбл понятие нормально отличается от убунты
<[Raiden]> переключател ьуже пофиксен
<jillsmitt> короче я о том, что идут в противоположном направлении
<[Raiden]> это баг гнома, не убунты конкретно
<jillsmitt> рейден
<jillsmitt> не надо ляля про баг гнома
<jillsmitt> этого в релизе быть не должно
<jillsmitt> никто не проверил, тяп ляп и готово
<jillsmitt> вот это вырубает
<Sergey_IT> jillsmitt, согласен, промежуточные версии - это типа бета-тестирование
<[Raiden]> ну я не буду переубеждать. Лучше соглашусь что делаю ляля. Мне лень
<jillsmitt> промежуточные релизы - мусор
<jillsmitt> я понимаю, круто, когда халявный аудит за счет сообщества
<ubuntu_newbie> здраствуйте
<[Raiden]> всё относительно. Если так рассуждать, то авторы программ мусор, все ролинг релиз дистрибутивы мусор и все версии убунты до кучи.
<[Raiden]> всё гораздо проще
<jillsmitt> в общем лично я опираюсь на лтс, их ставить можно
<[Raiden]> линукс такой , какой он есть, с багами и проблемами
<[Raiden]> :)
<Sergey_IT> jillsmitt, я когда 9.10 поставил (чтобы на ветку 10.04 перейти) сразу 3 существенных для себя баги обнаружил. Но что удивительно, как только на 10.04 обновился эти баги исчезли
<jillsmitt> ну согласись, зачем из одних багов и проблем делать другие?
<jillsmitt> я эти баги сам могу взять
<jillsmitt> это че за служба доставки багов в каждый дом?
<jillsmitt> =)
<ubuntu_newbie> а что лучше 10,04 или 10,10 ?
<jillsmitt> 04
<ubuntu_newbie> чем?
<Sergey_IT> для буков 10.10 может и лучше
<jillsmitt> а вот что действительно является проблемой гнома - так это постоянно врущий индикатор заряда батареи
<jillsmitt> при этом acpi показывает нормальный статус
<jillsmitt> он всю жизнь врал
<Sergey_IT> jillsmitt, у моего бука не врет
<jillsmitt> повезло
<jillsmitt> у моего тоже
<Bezoomie> Всем Пока
<Sergey_IT> пока
<jillsmitt> Bezoomie: мы тебя не забудем
<Bezoomie> Я Буду Помнить )))
<ubuntu_newbie> ubuntu-10.04.1-desktop-i386.iso (700 Мб) и ubuntu-10.04-dvd-i386.iso (4 Гб) а тут в чем разница ???
<artus> ubuntu_newbie: в размере
<Sergey_IT> в софте на диске
<Bezoomie> ДВД И СД
<[Raiden]> тут 2 разницы
<jillsmitt> тут три разницы или даже четыре =)
<ubuntu_newbie> сд и двд и размер это я понял
<ubuntu_newbie> что еше ?
<[Raiden]> 10.04.1 с обновлениями
<jillsmitt> кстати
<jillsmitt> можно залить первое и на двд
<Sergey_IT> если инет хороший - ДВД не нужен
<jillsmitt> нужен
<jillsmitt> он экономит время
<Sergey_IT> не экономит
<artus> и вообще, нетинстала с головой )
<jillsmitt> у тебя быстрее льет с инета чем с диска?
<[Raiden]> фишка в слишком быстром цикле разработки. Нужно что-то стабле - видимо из бесплатных это только дебиан.
<[Raiden]> ну или, смотря как понимать слово стабле и его степень
<ubuntu_newbie> СТОП! писатса всеравно будет на ДвД диск !
<Sergey_IT> jillsmitt, на работе - да
<ubuntu_newbie> что посоветуете качать теперь ?)
<jillsmitt> [Raiden]: последняя стабильная версия программы с найдеными и исправленными ошибками, а не последняя удачно собранная версия программы
<jillsmitt> тут да, пожалуй только дебиан
<jillsmitt> я имею ввиду, промежуточные релизы негативно влияют на новых пользователей, дистру минус
<Sergey_IT> в убунту удручают гонки неизвестно за чем.
<jillsmitt> если политика паршивизны в промежуточных релизах продолжается, значит по сути каконикал не волнует, пользуются ли их дистром
<jillsmitt> философия проясняется и отношение соответствующее
<[Raiden]> jillsmitt: ну а как узнать найдены все ошибки или ещё не все?
<[Raiden]> только время может показать
<artus> [Raiden]: погадать ) на кофейной гуще )
<jillsmitt> анализ кода
<[Raiden]> artus: угу )
<jillsmitt> именно с этой целью он открыт
<[Raiden]> это на словах просто, а на деле , например вин хп 10 лет, обновления всё ещё выходят.
<Alagos> artus: Блин, что э ты раньше молчал? Ее там не только сменить, но и посмотреть можно)) alt+ctrl+M ))) ppc
<artus> Alagos: дык ) сам догадатцо не мог? )))
<jillsmitt> [Raiden]: ну и что? откуда ты знаешь что вообще в этих обновлениях? тебе впаривают тупо трафик может быть, может быть это просто маркетинг
<jillsmitt> пример не очень подходит
<Alagos> artus: не-а(
<[Raiden]> может быть и маркетинг, но врятли только ) например можно вспомнить баг с ярлыками и нашумевший вирус, баг ест ьво всех версиях виндовс от вин 2000 , может и раньше
<jillsmitt> короче лтс
<[Raiden]> только недавно закрыли,
<jillsmitt> да он до сих пор функционирует
<[Raiden]> ...
<jillsmitt> просто теперь другим путем идти
<[Raiden]> можно такое определение сделать, стабле - нечто с максимальным количеством убранных ошибок, из багрепортов юзеров.
<[Raiden]> 100% стабле нет
<jillsmitt> это понятно
<jillsmitt> а теперь рассмотрим направление деятельности каноникал
<jillsmitt> прямо противоположное
<jillsmitt> еще больше говна каждый день
<jillsmitt> вот что настораживает
<[Raiden]> и в общем для простого десктопа это может быть вообще не важно. Самое новое интересней максимального аптайма или неожиданных падений раз в месяц и т.д.
<[Raiden]> :)
<[Raiden]> а для сервера может быт ьважно, или для корп. десктопов
<jillsmitt> пользователь - сделай свой комп полигоном каноникал и партнеров =)
<jillsmitt> твой cpu принесет нам пользу =)
<[Raiden]> ну в общем все мы бетатестеры )
<[Raiden]> так или иначе.
<jillsmitt> тут тогда роллинг подойдет больше
<[Raiden]> может бть он и нужен. Вместо ппа и гетдеба, просто роллинг релиз.
<[Raiden]> в общем выбор за конкретным челом ) Кто-то будет доволен старому софту и возможной беспроблемности, а кто-то нет.
<jillsmitt> тут просто надо уметь плавать по течению
<artus> главное чтоб не пришлось грести против )
<jillsmitt> новые пользователи могли бы приносить пользу, а они вместо этого ищут способ включить панели в гном или наладить переключатель раскладки
<jillsmitt> что уже давно исправлено
<jillsmitt> кстати тут обсуждали уже этот вейланд?
<jillsmitt> у кого какие мысли на эту тему?
<[Raiden]> нету определенных законов, как должно быть. И что называт ьрелизом, а что нет. Всё это относительно и это проблема ) Конкретно убунта ещё строго полугодичным циклом связана.
<[Raiden]> т.е. релиз будет независимо от количества багрепортов
<artus> jillsmitt: какие новые пользователи? новые пользователи репы добавляют через бубунтотвик, куда уж дальше то )
<Sergey_IT> всё это напоминает басню - лебедь, рак и щука
<jillsmitt> это точно
<Sergey_IT> у МС есть преимущество - единый центр
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: да в общем так и есть.
<jillsmitt> да это не особое и преимущество
<jillsmitt> это дорогостоящий агрегат, который пока еще себя окупает
<jillsmitt> уйдет в историю
<Sergey_IT> это другая проблема - любой монстр такого масштаба должен развалиться
<jillsmitt> я напротив считаю, что плюс на стороне децентрализованных систем
<[Raiden]> наверное идиальным было бы лтс + ролинг. Одни получили бы стабильность и долгую поддержку, а другим не пришлос ьбы искат ьвсякие сторонние репы и ппа с чем посвежее.
<jillsmitt> рано или поздно грабли кончатся
<jillsmitt> да кстати, в дефолтных репах ничего интересного нет
<jillsmitt> а список поддерживаемого и продвигаемого по убил просто
<Sergey_IT> ну так оптимум всегда посеренине
<[Raiden]> репозитории тоже проблема , в каком-то смысле. Их де можно считать частью дистра или релиза. И 20к пакетов держат ьв стабильном состоянии труднее , чем что-то конечное и небольшое по весу.
<[Raiden]> :)
<[Raiden]> их же*
<sonorus> аааа защита через 8 часов ааааа
<jillsmitt> разве это делает каноникал?
<jillsmitt> кажется этим занимается debian
<Sergey_IT> sonorus, кого защищаешь?
<jillsmitt> и сообщество дебиан
<sonorus> себя защищаю вместе с дипломом
<Sergey_IT> sonorus, а тема?
<sonorus> автоматическая классификация паттернов ЭЭГ
<[Raiden]> Хм, пожалуй дебиан, или частично каноникал. Это в общем мне как юзеру не важно ) Кто - это другой вопрос.
 * [Raiden] разболтался
<Sergey_IT> sonorus, ЭЭГ?
<sonorus> Sergey_IT: да
<Sergey_IT> sonorus, что это?
<sonorus> электроэнцефалограмма
<Sergey_IT> sonorus, неплохая тема )
<Sergey_IT> sonorus, на чем писал?
<sonorus> ну так себе
<sonorus> на с++
<Sergey_IT> sonorus, линукс
<sonorus> ну да, тут ось значения не играет ))
<sonorus> блин я так не хочу перед толпой выступать ((
<Sergey_IT> sonorus, а библиотеки какие юзал?
<sonorus> svm, qt
<Sergey_IT> sonorus, 5 минут позора и свободен )
<sonorus> 10 )
<Sergey_IT> sonorus, потом жалеть будешь, что не студент - лучшее время
<jillsmitt> sonorus: представь, что все они голые
<jillsmitt> только ржать не надо
<[Raiden]> )
<sonorus> ржать то я не буду, а вот стошнить может...
<Sergey_IT> sonorus, главное, внимательно вопросы слушай и лишнего не говори, только суть
<jillsmitt> научишь ребенка щас
<sonorus> эм
<sonorus> ну я как бэ вроде не ребенок уже ))
<Sergey_IT> sonorus, через 9 часов уже забудешь все проблемы )
<sonorus> ну да ето если зотябы трояк поставят
<jillsmitt> главное сделать это так, чтобы не стыдно было вспоминать
<[Raiden]> мандрива кстати вернулась на годичный цикл...
<jillsmitt> комьюнити разрабы тоже вернулись?
<[Raiden]> незнаю, скорее часть осталась
<Volkodav>  не везёт им
<Volkodav> мандриве.мандрейку
<Volkodav> лет 5-6 назад она ещё ничё была
<Volkodav> а последнее время ваще корявая
#ubuntu-ru 2010-12-15
<ubuntu_newbie> здраствуйте.
<ubuntu_newbie> кто может объяснить новенькому что за раздел /boot
<ubuntu_newbie> инк
<ubuntu_newbie> есть кто ?
<ubuntu_newbie> есть кто не спящий ?)
<Cr1me> есть)
<cr1me> 00
<cr1me> 00
<cr1me> есть не спящие?
<Dabian> Привет!
<Dabian> Я не говорю по русский, а ты?
<Volkodav> и мы
<Volkodav> не говорим
<Volkodav> мы пишем тут:)
<Dabian> :)
<Dabian> Дас ви дание?
<cr1me> есть кто живой?)
<Dabian> жижой?
<cr1me> не смешно как то...не впечатляет вообщем
<Dabian> У мена есть плохо русский. :)
<cr1me> And how at you with English? The international language you should at least its nobility
<Dabian> Oh, but russian is also a interntional language. :)
<Dabian> At least it was, last time I checked.
<Dabian> I wish my russian was better. :)
<hookah[away]> Dabian: and where are you from?
<Dabian> hookah[away]: Даниа
<Dabian> А ты?
<Dabian> Я из Даниа
<Dabian> Дания?
<hookah[away]> Dabian: Denmark? im from Russia but i live in Spain, and i used to live in the USA
<Dabian> Neast
<Dabian> Neat
<Dabian> So you speak 3 world languages.
<Dabian> English, Spanish and Russian!
<hookah[away]> Dabian: pretty much. not a lot of spanish though, i just moved here a year ago, but im learning
<Dabian> Is it hard?
<hookah[away]> Dabian: spanish? no, it's the easiest from all three
<Dabian> Cool.
<Dabian> Russian is kinda hard, but the spelling makes a lot more sense than other languages.
<Dabian> Like french, for instance.
<hookah[away]> Dabian: french spelling does not make any sence at all to me ))) they make frour sounds li eight letters ))
<Dabian> Right :)
<Dabian> Russian spelling, seems logical, most of it anyhow.
<Dabian> Better than english, too.
<Dabian> Only drawback (for non-native tongues) are that you have to learn another alphabet.
<Dabian> Russian grammer is hard though, I think.  Maybe its just a matter of getting used to it, but still.
<hookah[away]> Dabian: russina is pretty hard to learn. how come you're here that late?
<hookah[away]> russian*
<Dabian> Откыда в России вы?
<Dabian> I shouldb't be .. I am just bad at getting to bed.
<Dabian> I had a question about savannah.gnu.org .. and then I didn't manage to get off and in bed, lol. :)
<hookah[away]> nice ) well it's really late and my girlfriend will get very soon if i keep chatting, so come by any other time )
<Dabian> Right.  Nice to meet you. :)
<Dabian> hookah[away]: До свидания. :)
<hookah[away]> Dabian: nice to meet you too, come by any other time im mostly here
<Dabian> hookah[away]: Cool, maybe I can pick up a little russian too. :)
<hookah[away]> Dabian: yeah, so i'll talk to you later then ) maybe tomorrow if you come by
<Dabian> hookah[away]: Right. :)
<Dabian> hookah[away]: Sleep well!
<hookah[away]> Dabian: thanx, you too! laterzzz
<Dabian> hookah[away]: l8r. :)
<Lorgus> sdc1 как смонтировать что бы права у всех были а не тока у рута ???
<Dabian> Label or UID, I guess.
<Dabian> man mount .. and search label.
<Dabian> No wait .. man 5 fstab
<Dabian> then you edit /etc/fstab
<Dabian> and put a line like:
<Dabian> LABEL="MyFirstHD"    /     ext4     defaults   0 1
<Lorgus> а по рус ???
<Dabian> Uhm ..
<Dabian> Но /etc/fstab, Заменить "/dev/sdc1" с LABEL ="Миня Лабел"
<oni> он переводит гуглом видимо =\
<Dabian> До :/
<Dabian> Da
<Dabian> знаю .. гуглом видимо отен плохо. :(
<Lorgus> все.... разобрался... спс
<Dabian> Lorgus: defaults, user
<Dabian> sudo ed /etc/fstab
<Dabian> /sdc1/s/defaults/defaults\,user/p
<Dabian> wq
<Dabian> Мосет быть "noauto" takxe.
<Dabian> Миня Рус отен плоха, Извините
<Dabian> Миня русский отен плоха, Извините
<Dabian> (гуглом видимо скасяла 'Россию') ?
<Dabian> Правда?
<Dabian> /н
<tenshigo> можно как нибудь удалить firefox без автоматической установки другого браузера? при попытке удаления установщик автоматически устанавливает другой браузер, хотя кроме chrome, мне нечего не нужно.
<Volkodav> apt-get remove firefox
<Volkodav> sudo apt-get remove firefox
<tenshigo> The following packages will be REMOVED
<tenshigo>   firefox firefox-branding firefox-gnome-support
<tenshigo> The following NEW packages will be installed
<tenshigo>   epiphany-browser
<tenshigo> то же самое что и через синаптик.
<tenshigo> ставит epiphany браузер
<Volkodav> пусть ставит
<Volkodav> потом снесешь
<Volkodav> делай
<tenshigo> нет! сношу его ставит firefox
<tenshigo> и так без конца и края
<Volkodav> засада
<Volkodav> это немцы
<tenshigo> мне ненравится когда линукс за меня решает что делать.
<Volkodav> какая версия у тебя ?
<tenshigo> 10.10
<Volkodav> первый раз такой глюк вижу
<Volkodav> поробуй так sudo apt-get remove firefox --purge
<tenshigo> попробуй у себя удалить(без подтверждения операции).
<Volkodav>  я на 11.04
<tenshigo> оно же еще альфа... та же фигня и с --purge
<Volkodav> альфа то что надо - есть что поковырять
<Volkodav> чтоб вам потом легче жилось :)
<tenshigo> ясно. баги ловишь... похвально -_-
<ildar4ik> всем ПРИВЕТ!
<Volkodav> tenshigo:  обновы все стоят ?
<tenshigo> ну да. только ядро откатил. а так все
<Volkodav> с какого на какое откатил ?
<tenshigo> с 24 на 23
<Volkodav> зачем ?
<tenshigo> последняя пара цифр.
<tenshigo> родный атишные драйвера не встали.
<Volkodav>  мда странная залипуха
<tenshigo> теперь все нормально. через aptitude удалил.
<tenshigo> сыроватый однако apt-get
<Volkodav> он уже с бородой
<Volkodav> aptitude подогадливей будет
<tenshigo> ну тебе виднее... 3 день на линуксе. надеюсь все же оставаться на нем и далее.
<Volkodav> правильно
<Volkodav> не торопись
<Volkodav> через пару лет кое-что понятней станет
<ildar4ik> ))))
<Volkodav> ща не то что лет 5-7 назад слаку ковырять или дженту
<tenshigo> ну я пару старых книжек по линуксу прочел, прежде чем ставить -_-
<ildar4ik> неужели так много надо чтоб узнать убуунту?
<Volkodav> в убунте клик прыг и все дела
<Volkodav> не она для слезающих со злодейских осей
<tenshigo> я мельком прошелся по основным дистрибутивам....
<tenshigo> включая слаку. но отсутствие зависимостей определило выбор не в ее пользу.
<Volkodav> да этот секс не лоя слабонервных
<tenshigo> мне в детстве конструктора хватало. так что охото что бы все работало, без секаса. что бы за пару минут подогнать под себя рабочее окружение.
<Volkodav>  до сгодится убунта чё нет
<Dinamic-Adm> есть комп 8гб оперативы, 3 винта 500,1000,1500 гб. Требуется установить сервер. как бы вы разметили файловую систему если сервер заточен под самбу и зеркалирование апдейтов?
<Bezoomie> Утро Всем
<mva> Dinamic-Adm: / на весь диск, /var/backup и /home на два других
<mva> диски должны быть физически разными
<Dinamic-Adm> Глуповато звучит
<Dinamic-Adm> 500 гигов под / ?
<mva> что не так?
<tenshigo> тут безразницы. это обычная машина, без всякого анализа требований и дорогого серверного оборудования.
<mva> ты думаешь, у тебя в /var/lib будет мало всего? в /var/cache? /usr/lib? /usr/share?
<Dinamic-Adm> Думаю не более 5 гигов
<mva> удачи
<Dinamic-Adm> и что же там будет?
<mva> когда захочется создать симлинк на другой раздел из-за того, что нехватает места - ударь себя по рукам
<z13> все апдейты апти там будут.
<mva> и вспомни свои слова
<Dinamic-Adm> ок ... апдейты 50 гигов
<Dinamic-Adm> куда ещё 450?
<mva> повторюсь, для нормальной жизни должно быть три диска
<mva> физически разных
<mva>    /, /home и /var/backup
<Dinamic-Adm>  /var/backup это для чего?
<mva> неужели из пути не очевидно?
<Dinamic-Adm> чо я туда бэкапить буду ёпта?
<mva> ценные данные
<Dinamic-Adm> какие?
<tenshigo> мда... ну админы пошли...
<mva> любые
<mva> кстати
<mva> @kick Dinamic-Adm здесь не матерятся
<Dinamic-Adm> сервер файлопомойка + зеркалирование
<Dinamic-Adm> Зачем мне что-то туда бекапить
<mva> ну, удачи чо
<rapidsp> test
<ubuntuhelp> rapidsp, Ну понг, и что?
<mva> на это тему есть в том числе шутка
<mva> "есть админы, которые ЕЩЁ не делают бекапы и админы, которые УЖЕ делают бекапы"
<mva> бекапят обычно в том числе конфиги
<mva> и таки, еще раз:
<mva> @kick Dinamic-Adm здесь не матерятся
<Dinamic-Adm> mva:
<Dinamic-Adm> Конфиги бэкапятся например вебмином через планировщик на другой сервер и весят 500 кб
<mva> да наздоровье
<mva> дело твоё
<mva> и с вебмином в особенности
<Dinamic-Adm> Повторяю вопрос:
<Dinamic-Adm> есть комп 8гб оперативы, 3 винта 500,1000,1500 гб. Требуется установить сервер. как бы вы разметили файловую систему если сервер заточен под самбу и зеркалирование апдейтов?
 * z13 видит троля.
 * Volkodav +1
<Volkodav> btrfs влупил и все дела
<tenshigo> -_-
<tenshigo> вот мата то будет...
<Volkodav> добавляй и режь как хочешь и сколько хочешь по ходу пьесы
<Volkodav> и LVM  не нужен
<Volkodav> ты понял Dinamic-Adm
<tenshigo> от себя добавлю. это не сервер. понятие сервер определяется не только задачами которые он призван решать но и дорогоим серверным оборудованием, анализом требований наконец...
<Dinamic-Adm> Volkodav: что такое LVM ?
<tenshigo> для начала научись гуглом пользоваться...
<ceval> re
<Dinamic-Adm> какой обьём под свап, home, / и с какого раздела?
<tenshigo> swap берут обычно 1,5-2 обьема памяти, но не меньше 1 обьема. должен быть не на том же диске что и /
<Dinamic-Adm> а если у меня памяти 32 гб?
<tenshigo> размер home определяеться обьемами хранимой информации... дял сервера необходимости нет.
<Dinamic-Adm>    1. для настольных ПК: swap = 2 * ОЗУ
<Dinamic-Adm>    2. для сервера: swap = 1/2 * ОЗУ
<Dinamic-Adm>    3. для старых машин с малым объемом ОЗУ: можно сделать гигабайт и больше
<Dinamic-Adm> это то что я нагуглил
<tenshigo> как я и говорил для серверов определяються требования и их анализ.
<Dinamic-Adm> я же писал требования: файловый сервер и зеркалирование апдейтов
<Dinamic-Adm> на борту 8 гб памяти
<Dinamic-Adm> не думаю что какая то служба на этом сервере может сожрать более 1 гб
<tenshigo> так тут по барабану... смысла отдавать под /home отдельный диск не вижу.
<tenshigo> один диск под / второй под /var
<tenshigo> 3 для хранения резервных копий
<tenshigo> без резервирования я бы не рискнул.
<Dinamic-Adm> Чтоже я буду резервировать?
<Dinamic-Adm> конфиг самбы?
<tenshigo> а еще грамотней raid массив в режиме зеркалирования поднять...
<Dinamic-Adm> ага ... RAID 5
<Dinamic-Adm> Блин мне не нужна надёжность, бекапы и прочаяя ерунда
<Dinamic-Adm> файлопомойка с фильмами и зеркалирвоание апдейтов
<Dinamic-Adm> чтож вы мне на такой простой вопрос то ответить не можете :(
<Dinamic-Adm> есть комп 8гб оперативы, 3 винта 500,1000,1500 гб. Требуется установить сервер. как бы вы разметили файловую систему если сервер заточен под самбу и зеркалирование апдейтов?
<tenshigo> ну тогда зачем задаешь глупые вопросы... тебе же неважно что будет с сервером завтра... что будет с хранимой информацией...
<rapidsp> гы ... а здесь все попрежнему :)
<Dinamic-Adm> основная хранимая информация - ФИЛЬМЫ, БЭКАПИТЬ ИХ НЕ ТРЕБУЕТСЯ
<Dinamic-Adm> и рэйд для них подойдёт разве что нулевой
<tenshigo> не раз уже дали совет что да как... раздражаешь.
<Dinamic-Adm> Глупый совет для создания раздела для бэкапа чего либо?
<tenshigo> как все слетит поймешь ценность бэкапа
<Dinamic-Adm> что слетит? Операционка? )) Накласть на неё, установлю по новой
<rapidsp> Dinamic-Adm: дай текст совета, мы посоветуем :)
<rapidsp> жалко чтоле
<Dinamic-Adm> есть комп 8гб оперативы, 3 винта 500,1000,1500 гб. Требуется установить сервер. как бы вы разметили файловую систему если сервер заточен под самбу и зеркалирование апдейтов? На самбе порнушка и фильмы.
<rapidsp> та не
<rapidsp> скажи что ты хочешь услышать в ответ
<tenshigo> браво -_-
<Dinamic-Adm> (винт,гб)(/ раздел, гб) и ещё сколько под своп и с какого винта
<Dinamic-Adm> и куда дополнительные разделы правильно подмонтировать
<mva> Dinamic-Adm: 50$
<mva> хотя не, €
<Dinamic-Adm> mva: твоё мнение я уже услышал, спасибо
<Dinamic-Adm> буду бэкапить порнушку )))
<inkvizitor68sl> mva, ты вечером в сети будешь?
<inkvizitor68sl> mva, в общем пошлите кого нибудь вечером на loco@ к skyrider чтобы sharikoff права получил
<inkvizitor68sl> ну и самго шарикова тоже туда пошлите
<mva> :)
<mva> inkvizitor68sl: вечер - понятие растяжимое
<inkvizitor68sl> в 20-22 по мск
<mva> в 20-22 мо мск я буду уже спать, наверное
<mva> ибо у меня это будет 23-01
<mva> :)
<inkvizitor68sl> а
<inkvizitor68sl> ну передай, кто появится
<inkvizitor68sl> артусу скорее всего
<tanat> всем привет!
<inkvizitor68sl> или пусть меня шарикофф и артус пнут вечером в жаббер
<inkvizitor68sl> или пусть меня шарикофф и артус пнут вечером в жаббер
<inkvizitor68sl> чтобы я сам вспомнил
<Fanisk> всем привет, народ, после переустановки, софтовый mdadm raid1, определяется как md127 вместо md0. При этом старый mdadm.conf я скопировал, можете подсказать в чём трабл?
<inkvizitor68sl> Fanisk, создай новый md0, детачни девайсы из md127, атачни их к md0
<Fanisk> чёт сыкотно за инфу так)
<inkvizitor68sl> Fanisk, в плане?
<Fanisk> ну для начала остановить рейд текущий, потом с этими дисками md0 собрать?  Вообще можно прсото вкратце почему md127 стал?
<inkvizitor68sl> да черт его знает, кстати
<inkvizitor68sl> убунта
<inkvizitor68sl> зарезервировали небось чего нибудь
<Fanisk> ну это влияет на что-то или можно жить спокойно с этим?
<tenshigo> а разве там привязка не по UUID?
<Fanisk> ну поидее uuid
<Fanisk> даже mdadm.conf
<tenshigo> если все работает то трогать не стоит.
<Fanisk> uuid дисков относится к md0
<Fanisk> ну работает, меня забеспокоил этот момент и прсото хтелось понять почему так
<inkvizitor68sl> нууу... если md127 работает - то в принципе без разницы
<inkvizitor68sl> прелесть софтварного райда как раз в том, что ты его пересобрать где хочешь можешь
<inkvizitor68sl> и ничего с ним не будет
<tenshigo> врядли. uuid генерируеться не по символьному обозначению массива
<tenshigo> UUID какраз и был создан что бы абстрагироватся от этой "чепухи"
<Fanisk> ARRAY /dev/md0 level=raid1 num-devices=2 metadata=0.90 UUID=b085db3f:f56d7a95:c5b56647:bf4c367f
<Fanisk> вот что щас в конфиге
<Fanisk> хотя в системе md127
<tenshigo> это старый конфиг?
<Fanisk> да
<tenshigo> ну вот... в новом uuid такой же?
<Fanisk> ну всмысле я старый уже копернул в /etc/mdadm, но с новым uuid различались
<tenshigo> до копирования старого конфига все работало?
<Fanisk> ну после переустановки сисмы, я установил mdadm и он сразу заюзал md127
<Fanisk> я потом копернул старый конфиг
<Fanisk> и то же самое
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: привет
<inkvizitor68sl> ку
<[v-8]_jupiter> ты не пробовал ограничить процесор через cgroup
<inkvizitor68sl> неа
<tenshigo> значит при смене окружения UUID массива был автоматический заного сгенерирован. так что пусть хоть md66 будет.
<Fanisk> ну более-менее понятно, ладно, спасибо большое
<tenshigo> так что не стоит волноваться. система все за тебя сделает, если нет, ну тогда и помоги ей -_-
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: Как думаешь есть шанс того что если использовать cgroup то в виртуалке будет показыватся не полные Mhz процессора а те которые выставлю.
<inkvizitor68sl> вряд ли
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter, запомни. KVM всегда передаёт полностью ядро виртуалке)
<inkvizitor68sl> по другому он не умеет
<inkvizitor68sl> на уровне системы можно ограничить сколько от этого ведра сможет кушать контейнер
<inkvizitor68sl> но контейнер всегда будет думать, что у него много мегагерц
<inkvizitor68sl> впрочем, на ядрах 2.6.32+ это уже не так заметно
<inkvizitor68sl> они "понимают", что их ограничивают снаружи
<[v-8]_jupiter> Пишут что меньше mhz?
<inkvizitor68sl> по крайней мере debian 6 летает так же шустро
<inkvizitor68sl> не
<inkvizitor68sl> просто не тупят как ослы)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Ясно.
<inkvizitor68sl> хотя тут могло повлиять и то, что у меня ядро bpo на хосте
<_freeman_> cpulimit
<_freeman_> лучше еще не придумали
<inkvizitor68sl> _freeman_, угу... ты это рассказываешь двум полудуркам которые по полгода шаманят с KVM ))))
<_freeman_> inkvizitor68sl, ))) делитесь травой, опытом в смысле
<inkvizitor68sl> _freeman_, http://www.google.ru/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=kvm+mhz+limit как думаешь, чья это статья на первой строчке) ?
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter, просто если систему заставить как то виртуализировать новый проц (1300 мгцовый, например) - то ей реально придётся его виртуализировать
<inkvizitor68sl> и получится уже совсем openvz
<[v-8]_jupiter> Как же до пользователя донести что ему ограничили процессор. А то я в панели сделал примерный пересчет с % от ядра в mhz но 100% гарантию даю что будут спрашивать. Че у меня при cat /proc/cpuinfo
<[v-8]_jupiter> пишет полное ядро.
<inkvizitor68sl> а не контейнер, который юзает ведро вместе с другим контейнером
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter, пф... чушь) у мастерхоста то не спрашивают "какого черта у меня 4 ядра"
<numberto> нужна прога для мониторинга програм которые выходят в интернет и сколько трафа используют. Такая вообще есть?
<inkvizitor68sl> ну только я хД
<jham> numberto: iftop
<tenshigo> а причем тут мегагерцы к реальной производительности? вообще эта зависимость не линейная
<[v-8]_jupiter> tenshigo: ну ето ты понимаешь.
<numberto> jham;  спс сейчас проверю
<[v-8]_jupiter> а остальным mhz подавай
<tenshigo> еденица измерения зависит от задачи которая будет выполняться в vm
<tenshigo> максимальное допустим количество запросов в сек, день, месяц.
<tenshigo> это верно дял сервера. ну как то так
<inkvizitor68sl> чушь всё это
<tenshigo> но точно не в mhz
<inkvizitor68sl> KVM - это бездонная яма для запросов в секунду, месяц и т.д.
<tenshigo> в Azure была такая квота
<[v-8]_jupiter> Вообщем по всем моим тестам я пока понял что быстрее в память или производительность дисков упрешся чем в проц
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter, да и в память вряд ли
<inkvizitor68sl> она же реальная
<inkvizitor68sl> вот в диск да
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter, это в OpenVZ можно упереться в память
<inkvizitor68sl> а KVM тихо мирно кушает 2-3к запросов в секунду и не чешется
<mva> :)
<inkvizitor68sl> особенно если APC настроить
<inkvizitor68sl> ну и статику нжинксом отдавать
<tenshigo> а как ограничивать ресурсы?
<inkvizitor68sl> html странички я умудрялся дергать на скорости 50к страниц в секунду
 * mva таки настаивает, на том, что KVM, Xen, QEMU и OVZ - четыре РАЗНЫЕ (!!!) вещи и сравнивать их кощунство
<inkvizitor68sl> mva, ну насчет kvm-qemu - очцень спорный вопрос)
<inkvizitor68sl> qemu вообще нинужен в чистом виде
<tenshigo> просто есть различные способы виртуализации...
<inkvizitor68sl> а KVM vs паравиртуализированный Xen - реальные соперники были бы, если бы не слоупоки-сборщики ядер у xen
<inkvizitor68sl> мне вот на сервере нужны фичи 32го ведра
<_freeman_> расскажите лучше как организовать живую миграцию VM
<inkvizitor68sl> а для xen его "забыли" собрать нормально
<_freeman_> на KVM естественно
<inkvizitor68sl> _freeman_, купить red hat cloud, понаставить полок, подключить их по фибре
<_freeman_> inkvizitor68sl, гениально
<_freeman_> :D
<mva> inkvizitor68sl: эээээ
<mva> может дело в дебианомейнтейнерах?
<inkvizitor68sl> ок, просто поставить полок, подключить их по фибре и адски нашамианить с KVM
<tenshigo> часто это не реально. миграция линукс систем более менее прозрачна.
<inkvizitor68sl> пересобрать его из SVN
<inkvizitor68sl> пересобрать ядро
<inkvizitor68sl> настроить ssh ключики
<inkvizitor68sl> ну и так далее
<inkvizitor68sl> mva, ох вряд ли
<inkvizitor68sl> 32е xen ядро с багом
<mva> mva@alpha ~ % uname -a                                                                                                                                                                                         :)
<mva> Linux alpha 2.6.34-xen-r4-dom0 #6 SMP Mon Nov 29 12:08:10 NOVT 2010 x86_64 AMD Phenom(tm) 9550 Quad-Core Processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
<inkvizitor68sl> и исправлять это не хотят нигде
<inkvizitor68sl> 34е мне не нужно
<mva> ЧЯДНТ?
<inkvizitor68sl> нужно 32е
<mva> ну, там и 32 есть
<mva> мне просто 32 не нужно
<mva> :)
<inkvizitor68sl> ага, глючное.
<tenshigo> а баг то в чем?
<inkvizitor68sl> VMки падают
<mva> олсо, наоборот 34 глючное
<mva> ванильное
<mva> в нем сломали xtables
<mva> :)
<_freeman_> xen же закопать хотят, разве не?
<mva> _freeman_: cgb lfkmit
<mva> *спи дальше
<AlbertR|alt> всем привет
<_freeman_> mva, ты чего такой резкий?
<yurau> у кого есть какие вопросы, предложения? :)
<inkvizitor68sl> в общем самое шустрое что можно придумать - это debian lenny+32.bpo+KVM.bpo
<inkvizitor68sl> x64 само собой целиком
<inkvizitor68sl> ну и гость - debian squeeze
<inkvizitor68sl> в генте gcc за 40 минут собирается
<inkvizitor68sl> на xen с теми же ресурсами - 2 часа (если не упадёт)
<mva> О_о
<tenshigo> вт читаю про openvz. на бумаге все отлично, а как на деле?
<mva> о_О
<inkvizitor68sl> 1 ядро от core i7 (виртуальное), гиг памяти
<inkvizitor68sl> tenshigo, не трожь какашку
<mva> tenshigo: на деле это <troll> просто чрут обвешанный фичами </troll>
<tenshigo> ясно -_-
<tenshigo> не буду...
<inkvizitor68sl> tenshigo, если ты админ этой какашки - можешь поковыряться
<mva> угу
<inkvizitor68sl> если тебе предлагают поюзать ожну из виртуалок пож этой какашкой - беги оттуда
<mva> OVZ представляет ценность только для админа
<inkvizitor68sl> сами продаём виртуалки на ovz в конторе, сам знаю, как оверселлим)
<mva> быть клиентом VPS на OVZ даже врагу не пожелаешь
<inkvizitor68sl> и сам знаю, что такое память в ovz
<inkvizitor68sl> да блин
<inkvizitor68sl> чтож у асуса клава то такаая большааааая
<tenshigo> да нет... я вообще это этого далек... энтузиаст так сказать. всего по немногу ухватить стараюсь.
<[v-8]_jupiter> openvz бегите от него
<tenshigo> руки не спасут?
<inkvizitor68sl> пользователей - нет
<[v-8]_jupiter> уже замучался с ним . Для експереметов один сервер под kvm подымал и один на openvz. ТЕ что на kvm настроил и забыл а на openvz вечно какието грабли. ТО с пмятью ппц какойто то еще что лучше.
<tenshigo> вот vbox в дока тоже позицианируют как enterprise решение... что то сомневаюсь. интересно кто то юзает это в корпоративной среде?
<inkvizitor68sl> tenshigo, у нас никто
<[v-8]_jupiter> А с jail ктото связывался. Судя по всему то что и openvz только на freeBSD
<_freeman_> tenshigo, vbox как интерпрайз это жестоко))
<inkvizitor68sl> потому что, если им написать "мне нужна лицензия на пару серверов" - то они лесом пошлют
<inkvizitor68sl> _freeman_, а что такого? vbox неплох
<[v-8]_jupiter> vbox отлично на десктопе юзать для запуска винды в виртуалке
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
<inkvizitor68sl> да и на сервере пойдёт, чего вы домотались то)
<_freeman_> inkvizitor68sl, если сравнивать с квм то он тормоз
<inkvizitor68sl> _freeman_, смотря в чём сравнивать
<inkvizitor68sl> диск сеть в vbox лучше
<[v-8]_jupiter> windows явно лучше в vbox работает
<_freeman_> inkvizitor68sl, у него только драйвер для видео лучше
<tenshigo> и то плохо... заметил лаг при обращении к usb-устройствам. вставил флэшку как ready boost. тест не прошла.
<tenshigo> внутри x64 W7
<_freeman_> [v-8]_jupiter, что-то я не заметил чтобы винда в боксе быстрее работала
<[v-8]_jupiter> с дисками быстрей работает
<tenshigo> вообще не очень приятное впечатление. VmWare по мне гораздо лучше.
<inkvizitor68sl> vmware проприетарен.
<inkvizitor68sl> и платен
<tenshigo> о jail тоже много слышал. вроде в основном впечатления приятные. но сам не пробовал.
<inkvizitor68sl> и вообще гадость
<inkvizitor68sl> а jail - не виртуализация вовсе
<tenshigo> эт скорее изолированные контейнеры.
<inkvizitor68sl> в KVM есть драйвер для видео оО
<inkvizitor68sl> tenshigo, ога. очень, блин, изолированные
<_freeman_> [v-8]_jupiter, хз хз, что-то работа с дисками в боксе тоже не сильно радует
<inkvizitor68sl> ддосят один удп флудом - остальные тоже падают
<inkvizitor68sl> _freeman_, поверь, в KVM с дисками хуже )
<tenshigo> -_-
<_freeman_> inkvizitor68sl, ведро какое?
<inkvizitor68sl> хотя concurency у KVM хороший, если виртуалок много жрут диск
<inkvizitor68sl> но вот если одна виртуалка полностью кушает диск - остальные до него фиг достучатся
<inkvizitor68sl> _freeman_, 32е
<inkvizitor68sl>  .bpo
<_freeman_> inkvizitor68sl, не знаю как на 32, а на 34 нормально там все с дисками
<tenshigo> вот такой вопрос. а так ли плохо платить за стоющую своих денег виртуализацию?
<_freeman_> скорость стремится к нативной
<tenshigo> ну или как вариант аренда vm среды.
<tenshigo> + там гарантия минимального простоя
<inkvizitor68sl> _freeman_, скорость к нативной
<inkvizitor68sl> _freeman_, но
<mva> inkvizitor68sl:
<mva> п
<mva> и
<mva> ш
<mva> и
<mva> в
<mva> с
<mva> т
<mva> р
<mva> о
<inkvizitor68sl> _freeman_, когда 1 виртуалка кушает 99% io, то остальные до диска не достучатся
<mva> ч
<mva> к
<mva> у
<mva> inkvizitor68sl: это проблема не ксена
<inkvizitor68sl> в лом )
<mva> это проблема апстрима
<inkvizitor68sl> mva, та мы вообще про KVM )
<mva> нем более
<mva> *тем
<inkvizitor68sl> у vbox на этом же конфиге и с этим же ведром всё ок
<mva> это косяк во всех 30 ядрах апстрима
<inkvizitor68sl> одна виртуалка жрет диск, вторая захотела - получила
<_freeman_> inkvizitor68sl, красношапочники думаю этот момент допилят патчами, cgroups на хостсистеме по идее должны помочь
<tenshigo> SSD решает проблему.
 * z13 сидит в красной шапке с красными глазами...
 * z13 с бородй и в свитере...
<mva> inkvizitor68sl: всё просто
<_freeman_> z13, )))
<mva> vbox - софтовая виртуализация
<inkvizitor68sl> SSD не решает
<inkvizitor68sl> mva, чой та она софтовая то?
<mva> потому i/o в одной виртуалке - не вызывает i/o на хосте
<inkvizitor68sl> хочешь - софтовая, хочешь - хардварная
<mva> а в случае kvm и Xen'а - хост тоже задействуется
<mva> и i/o начинается на хосте
<mva> потому вторая и сосёт болт
<tenshigo> но в любом случае что бы кому то дать нужно у когото отнять.
<tenshigo> тут как не планируй... будет хреново.
<tenshigo> а вот ssd может немног о спасти ситуацию... из за большого количества IOS
<mva> мне кажется надо всю 30 ветку ядер выкинуть лесом
<mva> и откатить обратно на 28
<mva> и начать писать заного нормально
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> новый KVM с 28й не работает(
<inkvizitor68sl> а у старого - беда с сетевым IO
<inkvizitor68sl> да и с дисками тоже, впрочем
<skai> ыпч
<inkvizitor68sl> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/os/110045/ хм оо
<tenshigo> вот вам и самая безопасная ос.
<inkvizitor68sl> ех.
<inkvizitor68sl> харошо, что наши умные люди этот код не дергали
<inkvizitor68sl> с другой стороны ipsec используют реально единицы
<z13> реально единицы физических лиц.
<tenshigo> да тут соль не в том, а качестве тестирования кода... подрыв репутации.
<tenshigo> безопасность openbsd это всего лишь мыльный пузырь.
<z13> ipsec распостранен при построении сети предприятия
<inkvizitor68sl> <levsha> mikevmk: практика показывает что для того, чтобы писать на php, владеть php совсем не обязательно
<inkvizitor68sl> гг
 * z13 сидит и красноглазит на виртуалку генты.
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: +100 насчет php
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
<aurodionov> всем добрый день
<inkvizitor68sl> утро
<inkvizitor68sl> а не день
<aurodionov> ктонибудь может поомочь инстальнуть текую вот штуку
<aurodionov> Build dependency: Please install ncurses. (Missing libncurses.so or ncurses.h)
<aurodionov> Build dependency: Please install zlib. (Missing libz.so or zlib.h)
<aurodionov> Build dependency: Please install GNU awk.
<SergeyIT> дня!
<SergeyIT> aurodionov, так тебе же все указали
<aurodionov> SergeyIT, не находит пакеты
<SergeyIT> где?
<aurodionov> через консоль пробовал ставить
<inkvizitor68sl> эээ
<aurodionov> вообще для консоли есть какие-нибудь пакеты для поиска в респозиториях
<inkvizitor68sl> еinky@inky-laptop:~$ aptitude search libncurses-dev
<inkvizitor68sl> v   libncurses-dev
<inkvizitor68sl> ЧТЯДНТ ?
<inkvizitor68sl> inky@inky-laptop:~$ aptitude search libz-dev
<inkvizitor68sl> v   libz-dev
<aurodionov> вобщем странно , пакеты есть , ток называются малость по другому
<inkvizitor68sl> aurodionov, по другому это как?
<SergeyIT> aurodionov, ты из под какой ОС тут - линукс?
<aurodionov> ага
<aurodionov> ubuntu 10.10
<SergeyIT> aurodionov, а посмотреть через гуевую прогу никак?
<aurodionov> вобщем с самого начала
<aurodionov> пытаюсь собрать прошивку open-wrt ,при сборке появилась ента ругонь
<inkvizitor68sl> в общем к концу. я тебе показал какие пакеты ставить надо
<AndIrc> забавно
<SergeyIT> где?
<AndIrc> сижу на андроида
<SergeyIT> не раздави кроху
<AndIrc> андроида
<AndIrc> т9 море
<AndIrc> надо выключить т9
<rapidsp> однако хокку
<z13> +1
<markmx> приветствую, у кого заведены аккаунты для доменов на gmail.com прошу сделать следующее, откройте в хроме(не дев версия) три-четыре вкладки под разные мыльные акки и залогиньтесь... у меня спустя три-пять сек убунта уходит в дипфриз... фича?
<rapidsp> багрепорт пиши
<markmx> не владею =) подскажите куда как и что
<rapidsp> кто ж такую кастомную схему будет воспроизводить
<markmx> ну тот у кого много мылов на гмайле =)
<rapidsp> и еще хром :)
<markmx> просто хотелось бы узнать тока у меня локально так или везде
<z13> только у тебя много мыла на гмыле ))
<z13> имхо - не гмылюсь
<markmx> 4 домена там
<markmx> ну что кто нить подсобит? =)
<inkvizitor68sl> локально
<inkvizitor68sl> к тому же gmail уже давно в одном домене можно врубать в разных вкладок разные акки
<inkvizitor68sl> лан, до вечера всем
<markmx> все нашел в чем лажа =) методом эвристики =)
<markmx> плагин гуглталка =)
<lynk> всем доброго времени суток, вопрос, как посмотреть букву дисковода, оч надо, восстанавливаю винду а так нужна буква диска
<SergeyIT> markmx, не надо всякой гадостью пользоваться )
<markmx> да я не виноват =) мне тут поставили прсото типа вместо скайпа... кто ж знал что там такая диверсия будет =)
<SergeyIT> lynk, выбирай любую от С до Z
<rapidsp> lynk: по размеру диска
<lynk> SergeyIT, вариант был но больно долго мурыжиться, rapidsp не понял
<rapidsp> lynk: в чем задача то?
<rapidsp> узнать какой sda у ьебя был диском Ц?
<lynk> rapidsp, восстанавливаю винду (надо), восстановить надо один файлик через консоль восстановления, но для восстановления в команду естевственно надо ввести букву установочного диска чтоб он оттуда скопировал файл, как узнать букву диска
<lynk> rapidsp, точнее дисковода
<rapidsp> в линуксе нет букв дисков
<lynk> rapidsp, я это понимаю но вообще есть какой то способ узнать помимо установки wine?
<rapidsp> что узнать то?
<lynk> rapidsp, ну не тормози, букву дисковода
<rapidsp> под какой осью?
<markmx> бляха муха =) тебе же сказали по размеру, смотри примонтированные приводы и смотри размер, если похоже на 699 мегабайт то винда или на чем у тя винда?
<markmx> если дивиди то логично 4499 метров
<rapidsp> df -h
<lynk> markmx, а как посмотреть из под консоли восстановления ВИНДЫ?
<rapidsp> омг :)
<markmx> епать =)
<markmx> стенку мне
<markmx> ты на канале об аниме... тут патчат а не восстанавливают
<lynk> или хотите сказать что эта команда и в виндовской консоли работает?)
<markmx> нет.. .мы не знали что ты в виндовой консоли... =)
<CyberHedgehog> добрый день! помогите разобраться с расслоением кадров при воспроизведении видео (tearing вроде). ноутбук с видео ati radeon 4550
<lynk> бляха муха ТРИ раза сказал а вы не знали, точно стенка нужна
<rapidsp> lynk: голос Билли мне подсказал, что дискета - это а:
<markmx> ежиг, какие каталисты стоят?
<SergeyIT> lynk, а что такое консоль восстановления? (
<lynk> rapidsp, ну спасибо оч помогло
<rapidsp> вопрос с подвохом )))
<lynk> SergeyIT, ни разу винду что ли не ставил?))
<rapidsp> ни разу не ломал :)
<CyberHedgehog> 10.10 если мне не изменяет память
<SergeyIT> lynk, забыл уже - она у меня никогда не падала
<markmx> 10.11 поставь вышли уже и потесть
<lynk> SergeyIT, при установке вин ХР первое окно для выбора "Установить" "Восстановить через консоль нажмите R"
<markmx> у меня ваще мобиль радик хд2600
<markmx> у тя есть диск восстановления? или тока установочный?
<rapidsp> lynk: а вообще неплохо бы почитать название канала :)
<CyberHedgehog> попробую, но есть сомнения - уже не одну версию ставил, не помогает
<markmx> там же вроде разные диски надо ASR диск какой тто
<lynk> markmx, ты мне?
<SergeyIT> lynk, так не падала - зачем юзать консоль?
<markmx> да
<lynk> rapidsp, я знаю что за канал поэтому и обратился сюда так как мне надо узнать как из под убунты посмотреть букву диска, SergeyIT ну а зачем тогда спрашивать что это такое?)) markmx только установочный
<rapidsp> lynk: ну перебирай буквы, рано или поздно попадешь, не думаю, что до Z дойдет :)
<markmx> в убунте нету букв дисков
<CyberHedgehog> подскажите, нужно ли выключать X сервер во время установки драйвера. и надо ли удалять старый?
<markmx> у тебя есть 26 попыток =) потом тебя заблочат и придется вводить puk коды =)))
<lynk> markmx, блин да знаю я! я просто поинтересовался есть ли возможность посмотреть
<rapidsp> нет
<rapidsp> юзай метки тома
<lynk> rapidsp, я уже понял что нет, ну видимо придется перебирать
<markmx> в вайне ты сам могешь назначить какие угодно буквы на диски так что соответствоать не будет
<SergeyIT> lynk, буквы дисков в вин можно и поменять и линукс тут совсем не при чем - совсем другая ОС
<lynk> SergeyIT, дак мне вот и интересно было как можно из под консоли глянуть какая буква у дисковода, то что линукс не при чем я знаю и говорю это уже в 10 раз, Я ПРОСТО ПОИНТЕРЕСОВАЛСЯ МОЖНО ЛИ ЭТО СДЕЛАТЬ (извиняюсь за большие буквы но по другому но вас не дох
<lynk> одит)
<markmx> новый одит со вкусом дох...
<markmx> есть один гарантированный метод
<lynk> markmx, оригинально
<markmx> bruteforce
<lynk> markmx, эт что такое
<SergeyIT> lynk, чего кричишь? Тут не глухие. Включай мозги!
<lynk> SergeyIT, я тебе уже сказал почему большими буквами
<markmx> это побуквенно перебирвать командами cd x:\ где x букавка из ангельсокго алфабета...
<lynk> markmx, мило
<markmx> есть еще проще =)
<markmx> отрубаешь железно все ненужные винты и сидюки =) оставляешь тока нужный винт и нужный сидюк...
<lynk> markmx, переустановка не идет как вариант))
<rapidsp> метить нада разделы - не пропадешь :)
<markmx> итого винт C сидюк D
<lynk> markmx, это точно? просто у меня как раз один диск и один дивидюк
<SergeyIT> lynk, проще в саппорт MC обратиться ;)
<markmx> так лан вот тут трабла, ремастерсис уже неделю обновиться не могет на 10.10 убунте, в чем лапша?
<rapidsp> а в саппорте МС он спросит как букву узнать из под линукса )))
<lynk> SergeyIT, ага, из под убунты, оригинально))
<SergeyIT> lynk, а что такого, я обращался, когда ДОС машину к лин подключал по сети
<markmx> The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources.
<lynk> SergeyIT, и как? помогли?
 * z13 наконец собрал красноглазое ядро.
<SergeyIT> lynk, послали на свой вики )
<rapidsp> lynk: изначально ты спросил, как сделать это из под консоли восстановления, чем и ввел всех в тупик. ВОТ. извини что большими буквами :)
<lynk> SergeyIT, проще говоря послали куда подальше))
<SergeyIT> z13, так убери цвет в фотошопе )
<z13> SergeyIT: мнеж после сборки на новый паспорт не фоткаться ))
<SergeyIT> lynk, так я же не партнер - они только партнерам отвечают нормально
<markmx> все ремастер поставился =) отлично всем споки =)))
<lynk> rapidsp, ну извините, я понимаю что это форум убунты но чтоб никто не знал что такое консоль восстановления, этим вы меня ввели в тупик))
<markmx> эээ у нас просто ее нету как таковой =)
<markmx> у нас все пробелмы решаются в два клика... по терминалу.. .и 65535 кликов по клавишам =)
<lynk> SergeyIT, дак а кудаж без этого)) свои то потом нажаловаться могут а с нас то что))
<rapidsp> lynk: прочитай свой первый пост и подумай над его смыслом :)
<lynk> rapidsp, ну прочитал и что такого, для меня так все понятно, да и для тех кто с виндой хоть рах мучился тоже должно быть понятно))
<rapidsp> тебя не насторожило, что понятно оказалось только тебе? :)
<markmx> нас рождали в терминале под sudo su
<ChelAxe> :( вот блин опять я урод мя под sudo -i
<ChelAxe> скай
<rapidsp> а я родился в "c:\>" :) причем на обеих панелях :)
<SergeyIT> ChelAxe, это как обезъяна с гранатой? ))
<ChelAxe> угу
<NiCloAy> всем привет, ктонибудь может подсказать как сделать tar -xvf file и не распаковывать одну из внутренних дирикторий.
<lynk> rapidsp, ...да и для тех кто хоть раз мучился  с виндой тоже понятно))
<NiCloAy> оо.. я оказывается --exclude не в то место ставил :)
<z13> ChelAxe: hi
<ChelAxe> хайс
<flame^^^> подскажите кто знает как изменить скрипт запуска чтобы transmission-daemon запускался от конкретного пользователя
<flame^^^> чо все умерли чтоли ))
<ck80> значит никто не знает
<Aibolit_66> все спят
<z13> flame^^^: sudo -u <username> -H <команда запуска>
<flame^^^> z13: мне надо скрипт поменять в автозапуске
<z13> flame^^^: http://ycbl.livejournal.com/44509.html
<z13> flame^^^: В /etc/rc.local до строки exit 0 впиши команду запуска
<flame^^^> z13: а как быть со скриптом
<z13> с каким?
<z13> flame^^^: http://myubuntu.ru/rukovodstvo/avtozapusk-programm-v-ubuntu/
<flame^^^> z13: при установке transmission он поставил скрипт в init.d
<z13> тебе что нужно-то?
<flame^^^> z13: как отключить тогда тот скрипт
<z13> какая у тебя цель от запуска проги от имени другого пользователя?
<z13> какая цель от отключения скрипта
<flame^^^> z13: хочу чтобы трансмишн стартовал от имени опереденного пользователя в автозапуске вот и всё
<yurau> flame^^^: если он поставил туда скрапт значит ему это надо
<flame^^^> yurau: может ему и надо, а мне надо чтобы он запускался от имени нужного мне юзера )))
<yurau> flame^^^: ему надо административные права. что тут не понятно
<flame^^^> yurau: зачем они ему
<yurau> flame^^^: спроси у автора программы.
<flame^^^> он буржуй ))
<yurau> flame^^^: запускай другую прогу которая попроще и работает от юзера
<flame^^^> yurau: ну это глупо
<yurau> как сказать
<flame^^^> мне каждый раз при перезагрузки сервака приходиться заходить в ssh, убивать процесс и запускать его от своего имени без sudo вот весь смысл
<z13> вайн + utorrent.
<flame^^^> неее
<Dinamic-Adm> :-D
<yurau> flame^^^: а у меня все нормально работает.
<flame^^^> transmission получше
<z13> если перезапускаешь часто - это не сервак.
<flame^^^> z13: ну раз в 2 месяца
<yurau> flame^^^: трансмишен работает. его убивать не надо
<flame^^^> yurau: а как обновлять тогда
<flame^^^> он перезапускает процесс через init.d
<flame^^^> и всё по новой
<yurau> flame^^^: ты о какой оси? я на десктопе обновляюсь стандартно через Менеджер обновлений
<z13> выставь права так, что бы не стартовал. напиши скрипт для старта от юзера. скрипт в автозапуск
<flame^^^> yurau: я о консоли
<yurau> flame^^^: с консолью работай сам. опять-же есть команда kill
<yurau> flame^^^: сервисы можно отключить
<flame^^^> http://paste.org/pastebin/view/26185   вот скрипт как его переписать, чтобы от обычного юзера запускалось
<yurau> flame^^^: демоны я отключаю через Webmin.
<flame^^^> нашел ответ в паутине
<Babrusha> Господа, появилась проблема:
<Babrusha> После загрузки системы автоматически запускаются приложения: Audacious и QutIM. В автоматический запуск ничего не добавлял. Перезагружал несколько раз. Подскажите, как исправить положение.
<Zoidoff> Господа! Прошу помощи!)
<Zoidoff> Ubuntu 10.04 Ядро Linux 2.6.32-36-generic GNOME 2.30.2 Wine 1.2  Поставил под Wine CS 1.6 Запускается 4 раза из 5ти запускается нормально, на пятый появляется фон, но ни меню ни консоль не отображаются. хотя, например quit в консоли можно прописать тупо в слепую, но не connect xxx
<Dinamic-Adm> ubunu ацкая система
<Dinamic-Adm> У меня она пока что только на одном компе нормально завелась )))
<Dinamic-Adm> Без глюков и танцев с бубном
<x4fun> бубен - ВЕШ!
<Dinamic-Adm> А ты лаги в кс замечал?
<Dinamic-Adm> У меня какая то задержка при движении. Мышь дёрнул и как то она не сразу в кс реагирует
<Zoidoff> Лаги бывают, но только из-за тормозов инета. сама игра бегает как кролик)
<Dinamic-Adm> странно
<SergeyIT> Dinamic-Adm, это система для работы
<Zoidoff> SegeyIT, но можно же иногда поностальгировать?)
<SergeyIT> Zoidoff, CS в глаза не видел... (
<hookah> SergeyIT: даже не знаю есть ли о чем жалеть ))
<hookah> Zoidoff: поставь две системы параллельно да и не мучайся
<Zoidoff> hookah, так не  интересно)
<Zoidoff> hookah, да и ноут уже на последнем издыхании.. на диске 2к мертвых секторов. на нем только Unix работает.. окна захлебываются моментально, и даже не могут понять, в чем дело)
<hookah> Zoidoff: ну если не предназначена контра для линя, зачем изврасчацо-то? можно заставить работать конечно, но по мне просче было бы венду параллельно
<hookah> чисто для таких целей
<Zoidoff> hookah, читай выше
<hookah> Zoidoff: ну это все конечно мое ИМХО ))
<Aibolit_66> ребят почему впн может не запускаться? настройки сделаны пакеты вроже стоят нужные, пишет ошибку не удалось запустить впн
<voland2807> Всем приветиК!
<Aibolit_66> кря
<voland2807> как запретить DHCP серверу раздавать ip неизвестым хостам?
<ubuntu_newbie> есть кто ?
<Offoffoff> ubuntu_newbie: никого нет
<Offoffoff> ubuntu_newbie: привет, что сломал?
<Ariezzy> доброго времени суток
<ubuntu_newbie> привт
<_di> доброго времени суток)
<Aibolit_66> Offoffoff:  ооо привет грозным гуру убунтологии)
<Offoffoff> ubuntu_newbie: разделы, это наследие DOS
<Aibolit_66> офофоф впн почему может не запускаться? пакуты проверил стоят настройки сделаны, пишет ошибка при запуске
<Offoffoff> ubuntu_newbie: один из первичных может быть расширеным
<Offoffoff> ubuntu_newbie: и в нем находятся логические
<Offoffoff> Aibolit_66: эээм? а в логах чего
<Offoffoff> Aibolit_66: ключи сделал?
<Aibolit_66> эмммм нет не делал
<Aibolit_66> понял теперь) от sudo надо?
<hookah> Offoffoff: ку
<ubuntu_newbie> в чем разница от первычного раздела и логического ?
<ubuntu_newbie> всего разделов 5
<Offoffoff> ubuntu_newbie: расширенный, это который содержит в себе логические
<scatterer> Товарищи, как можно поставить firefox 3.6.13 на ubuntu jaunty? Для этого дистра и бинарник, и сорцы только 3.6.11 самые новые. Долго искал на launchpad.net, больше ничего не нашел
<Offoffoff> ubuntu_newbie: делай вообще три раздела: / , swap, /home
<Offoffoff> ubuntu_newbie: все первичные
<Offoffoff> ubuntu_newbie: и всё
<Offoffoff> ubuntu_newbie: /boot если хочешь, можешь сделать. Его можно и в ext2 и потом поставить разделу ro
<Offoffoff> ubuntu_newbie: объем в 512 мегабайт будет за глаза
<Nastya> Hi there!
<dalai-lamer> ку
 * artus попинал skai
<hookah> artus: ку
<artus> hookah: дарофф
<artus> hookah: че интересненьеого?
<Aibolit_66> тимать ничо не понимаю, первый раз проблемы с впн(((
<GP-2700> Был запрошен сеанс музыкальной переписки. Пожалуйста, щёлкните иконку ММ для принятия.
<hookah> artus: да ниче особенного, скучно и холодно
<hookah> artus: в фф видео онлайн лагает - смена браузера поможет?
<artus> hookah: в хромиуме не лагает) вплоть до 1080p )))
<artus> hookah: chromium 10.0.611.0 ))
<hookah> artus: хм, попробую
<artus> hookah: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/chromium-daily/ppa/ubuntu lucid main
<skai> artus: здрям:)
<artus> @kick skai и тебе не хворать
<hookah> artus: о, пасиб, сча опробую
<skai> artus: продолжим беседу через ноги?:)
<artus> skai: прекращай баловатцо) расказывай лутше чего хорошего
<skai> ох да нифига:)в вузе пожар вот был:)я у одного чувка внаглую девушку уважу и улыбаюсь ему в лицо:)все как обычно:)
<artus> skai: падонаг)
<artus> skai: а поджегатель точно не ты ?
<skai> artus: да ладно:)он же знает:)я ж не в тихую увожу:)
<skai> artus: не.там судя по запахам толи у горняков, толи у металлургов чет утекло.ну и погорело чтото
<hookah> artus: блин, в терминале на удачу набрал apt-get install chromium - он мне хрень какую-то поставил )
<hookah> artus: Chromium B.S.U. scrolling space shooter
<skai> hookah: ты еще патч брамина введи на удачу че уж там
<artus> hookah: добавляеш репу, апдейт и sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<hookah> да понял уже, репу-то добавил, обновил, а вот что надо chromium-browser сразу не проверил. но уже разобрался
<artus> skai: круче когда розбивают бутль с 15тью литрами концентрированого амиака )
<skai> ну химики вроде в другой части корпуса находятся.так что это не они.да и кроме горелого дерева карбидом пахло
<MadWann> ахой всем!
<hookah> MadWann: надо говорить алоха
<snork> люди, есть кто нить из ростова? что там ща на театралке творится, не знаете?
<snork> а то я не в городе
<MadWann> hookah, а мож алохандО?
<snork> извините, что не в тему
<MadWann> snork, на театралке театор кажут наверн
<snork> не, там вроде должны были стянуться лица кавказской ориентации, и начать в 18.00 бегать избевать всех русских, кто попадется
<MadWann> snork, а попадутся им скины и лица ковказкой национальности станут слицами окровавлиными
<snork> да скорее всего так и будет. + туда ОМОН стянули
<snork> а скины в воскресенье уже маршировали
<MadWann> я вот ничего против черной грязи не имею НО что они хотят доказать сиделибы арбузы торговали ... но как начали показывать свои рыла теперь я конечно ничего ЗА сказать не могу
<artus> @voice MadWann
<MadWann> Гаф ГАф)
<MadWann> artus, а что эти статусы дают разреши поинтерисоватся
<artus> !voice
<ubuntuhelp> +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены.
<MadWann> это у меня +V?
<MadWann> ничерта не понятно  не поятно....
<artus> да
<MadWann> за оффтоп?
<artus> и за оскорбления )
<MadWann> ой да ладно
<MadWann> кто нить работал за asus eeepc 1201ha
<GP-2700> Был запрошен сеанс музыкальной переписки. Пожалуйста, щёлкните иконку ММ для принятия.
<MadWann> это  еще что?
<MadWann> угадай мелодию?
<skai> @kban MadWann
<skai> artus: за разжигание межнациональной розни дают срок, а не предупреждение:)
<skai> @voice snork
<artus> skai: дык того, я забыл как это называетцо)
<skai> а вот за оффтопик дают предупреждение:)
<SergeyIT> внимание - лица операторской национальности на канале! )
<skai> SergeyIT: не начинай
<MadWann> Парни зачем банить? я только задал ворос...
<skai> @kban --host MadWann
<skai> вот настойчивый человек то.
<SergeyIT> skai, скучно *_newbie в личке учить
<artus> угу)
<skai> SergeyIT: а ты скрепи зубы и терпи:)это твой крест:)это твой юный падаван:)
<jah-man> всем ку.
<SergeyIT> skai, да я его вчера читать послал, а он сегодня опять прилип (
<skai> SergeyIT: дай ребенку новую книжку:)или экзамен устрой по старой
<SergeyIT> skai, ему пора уже книжкой дать...
<skai> SergeyIT: дык возьми словарик в руки и стукни:)
<SergeyIT> skai, у меня руки коротковаты, а книгомета нет (
<skai> SergeyIT: ну тогда терпи:)книгомет не каждому дается:)
<jah-man> люди, помогите. программа стандартная для сканирования, в конце процесса вылетает.
<SergeyIT> jah-man, попробуй другую, не?
<SergeyIT> jah-man, а кстати, чего пишет?
<jah-man> SergeyIT, пробовал. и из под форточек пробовал..вроде отсканился в черно-белом. ничего не писал, просто программа закрывалась
<SergeyIT> jah-man, а из терминала запустить?
<jah-man> SergeyIT, sudo?
<SergeyIT> jah-man, зачем?
<jah-man> SergeyIT, хз..ладно не парься. уже работает.
<canonic> Вечер добрый!
<SergeyIT> вечер?
<canonic> ну, у меня вечер
<rapidsp> добрый?
<canonic> вследущий раз скажу просто "Всем привет" ))
<SergeyIT> и действительно вечер )
<canonic> виртуализацией кто-нибудь занимается плотно?
<SergeyIT> canonic, в фильме Матрица, не?
<canonic> не понял?
<marfx000> canonic: ты вопрос задавай
<marfx000> :
<marfx000> :)
<Nebulosa> вечер добрый а я - нет
<canonic> уже задал
<marfx000> ну я как-то занимался
<marfx000> но не плотно
<SergeyIT> кто-то занимается - ответ
<artus> canonic: что подразумевает плотно?
<canonic> мне просто нужно определится с чем работать... очень нравятся решения у vmware, но убунту они как то стороной обходят
<artus> kvm
<marfx000> какие у тебя задачи?
<Nebulosa> а это не совсем виртуализация
<Nebulosa> это эмуляция же
<marfx000> :(
<SergeyIT> чего виртуалить на чем для чего и т.п.
<canonic> задачи такие, есть один сервер, на него 4 виртаульнае машины хочу поставить
<artus> kvm же
<marfx000> машины с какой ОС, какие сервисы на них будешь разворачивать?
<canonic> теневое копирование, синхронизация и тд. и т.п.
<marfx000> ovz хватит
<canonic> marfx000, а без разницы
<canonic> kvm и ovz... щас погуглю
<artus> canonic: http://debian.pro/16
<ubuntu_newbie> народ срочно нужна ваша помочь
<ubuntu_newbie> во время установки пунктов возникла ошибка:
<ubuntu_newbie> e:sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ubuntu_newbie> перед установкой диск был проверен на ошибки
<canonic> artus, неплохая статейка, есть подобная (или она же) на хабре, там по подробнее
<artus> canonic: по эторй статенйке квм поднимаетцо за 15ть минут )
<hookah> artus: особенно радует фраза "еретические ОС" )))
<artus> ))
<canonic> artus, мне торопиться некуда, главное чтобы стабильно работало
<canonic> именно еретические ос я и буду ставить
<artus> canonic: а куды оно денетцо то) работает)
<artus> они кстати тож работают) я проверял )
<hookah> canonic: а у нас вот и инквизитор имеетцо.. для таких еретиков ))
<hookah> artus: а ты че из ереси пробовал на квм?
<artus> хрюшу, тестил vpn )
<canonic> hookah, я как сисадмин не должен быть фанатичен и привязан к убунту))) я должен быть хладнокровным, рассудительным и здравомыслящим, поэтому рассматриваю все варианты
<hookah> artus: слуш, как volti прикрутить к ноутбучной крутилке для регулировки звука, не знаешь? или где почитать
<SergeyIT> canonic, ... и страшным, как все админы ))
<artus> hookah: а стягиваеш дебку и ставиш
<hookah> canonic: а свитер, борода и пиво в серверной у тебя есть? )
<canonic> hookah, SergeyIT, ну что за стереотипы
<hookah> artus: дык волти стоит у меня уже, работает, только на крутилку не работает
<artus> эм... должно
<hookah> тоже так думал, а не рОботает
<artus> быбери в настройке какой канал крутить
<hookah> artus: дык мастер крутит
<hookah> artus: переключение кста не помогает
<hookah> artus: а, фсе. в настройках нашел
<hookah> во вкладке keyboard надо отметить enable multimedia keys
<canonic> artus, я так понял, что kvm без gui? а управляется через qemu или консоль?
<artus> я через virt-manager
<hookah> canonic: через qemu вродь
<canonic> это не есть хорошо
<hookah> canonic: чем он тебе не угодил
<canonic> hookah, да пёс его знает, но попробовать можно, потестить так сказать
<canonic> А OpenVZ разве поддерживается ещё?
<User630[web]> Hi, I can speak Russian. Can you?
<skai> User630[web]: what?
<hookah> интересный вопрос
<hookah> а то что канал русский - это не насторожило?
<skai> User630[web]: we cant
<canonic> hookah))
<hookah> хм... чего-то у меня из центра приложений ничего вообще не устанавливаетцо
<skai> никого не настороживает никогда.но все равно тут по русски не говорят.я таких по крайней мере не видел
<skai> hookah: конечно банально, но ЦП не нужно
<canonic> hookah, как это так? что выдаёт?
<hookah> skai: в принципе не нужно, но хотелось почитать описание прог которые делают одно и то же и выбрать
<skai> hookah: а оффсайты не надежней?
<hookah> canonic: ничего, нажимаю install - ниче не происходит. с абсолютно любой прогой
<canonic> hookah, ты через проксю или как?
<hookah> skai: да прога-то простенькая нужна, исошки монтировать
<hookah> canonic: нет
<skai> hookah: furiusisomount
<canonic> # sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop
<hookah> skai: через терминал тож не ставится, говорит не может найти пакет. любой пакет так
<skai> hookah: apt-get update сделай
<skai> hookah: репы выставь основные сервера, вместо рашкинских
<hookah> skai: делал, не помогло. сервер мейн стоит
<skai> hookah: при апдейте ругается?
<hookah> skai: нет
<skai> hookah: пинги, трейсруты до сервера идут?
<hookah> skai: да, контакт есть с сервером
<hookah> проверил другие пакеты, типа kvm тот же - он ставится
<skai> hookah: якой ип дается пингом?
<skai> ааа.так один пакет не ставится?
<hookah> пробовал 4 разных проги связанных с исо - ни одна не поставилась
<skai> hookah: при установке ругается как?
<hookah> skai: не может найти пакет
<canonic> hookah, а через команду то не проще?
<skai> hookah: при установке ругается как?
<hookah> canonic: через терминал? не ставится же
<canonic> hookah, монтировать в смысле
<hookah> skai: никак, набираю команду - говорит нет такой проги
<hookah> skai: хотя если поиск запускать по ЦП - показывает
<skai> hookah: для особо гениев "при установке ругается КАК? " надеюсь теперь тебе станет легче включить мозг и показать, КАК ругается терминал
<skai> hookah: играть в глухой телефон с терминалом через тебя мне неинтересно
<jah-man> hookah, растолкуй что происходит?
<canonic> да кажись у него что-то с синаптиком или может в apt.conf что-то не так...
<hookah> http://itmages.com/image/view/91553/85e39c86
<cln_use> Всем привет, нуждаю в помощи! при установке ubuntu server 10.10 при разметке дисков не могу включить раздел загрузочный на вкл
<cln_use> в чё1м может быть проблема? и как она решается?
<jah-man> hookah, попробуй другое что-нибудь поставить: gISOMount например
<skai>  skai | hookah: furiusisomount
<skai> hookah: где тут mountER
<skai> ???
<hookah> пробовал Gmount-iso, ISO Master (через ЦП)
<hookah> skai: а, все
<hookah> читать не умею ((
<cln_use> Ребята в чём проблема? вот скрин http://opensource.aaanet.ru/imageslocal/ubuntu-guide/ubuntu-setup9.png
<canonic> cln_use, загрузочный?
<cln_use> да
<skai> hookah: поэтому я и требовал даь выхлоп, а не передавать все самому
<cln_use> жму а остаётся выкл.
<hookah> блин, центр приложений вообще нафиг удалить. через него теперь не удаляется ничего тож
<hookah> в топку
<hookah> skai: спасибо
<jah-man> ужс...мир гу стоит 20(!) долларов...наглость
<canonic> cln_use, и что?
<cln_use> ну а как мне переключиться на вкл? почему не переключает?
<skai> jah-man: нормальная цена за хорошую игру
<skai> jah-man: не хочешь - не покупай.не играй
<canonic> cln_use, он и так вкл)
<cln_use> а отображает как выкл? что за бред? на всех скринах у всех нормально а у меня коряво? это нормально?
<canonic> jah-man, это ещё норм (про игру)
<cln_use> предоставленый скрин соотвествено не мой а в кач примера)
<hookah> ну 20 долларов это не много же
<jah-man> skai, ну это да..мне конечно не жалко 600 руб...но за право скачать: 600 рублей?!!! за такие деньги можно лицуху последней кол оф дьюти купить...Оо
<canonic> cln_use, ты щас кинул скрин, там ВКЛ
<cln_use> на скрине да, но на моей системе пишет выкл, при попытке поменять действие результат отрицательный.
<skai> jah-man: ну покупай.тебя насильно заставляют покупать и играть в ворлд оф гуу?
<canonic> jah-man, Ооо, ты не уверовал в мир Goo и не проникса всей темой, играй дальше в COF)))
<jah-man> skai, я всего лишь хотел высказаться о неправильном ценообразовании.
<jah-man> canonic, прошел их 3 раза.
<cln_use> в чём может загвоздка? как решить?
<skai> jah-man: цена абсолютно адекватная.тупой платформер для обизян ез смысла и сюжета и легкая казуальная игра без смысла и сюжета, только для расслабления:)они похожи же
<jah-man> skai, с чего это вдруг call of duty платформер?Оо
<skai> jah-man: его выпустили тока на пк?ужс.он еще тупее
<canonic> cln_use, если честно, то я не помню был у меня когда-нибудь там вкл или нет, ты дальше установку не пробовал?
<jah-man> skai, call of duty не платформер, это экшн. и выпустили его на все популярные консоли. пс3, икс-коробка, псп.
<canonic> skai, зря ты так, последний COF очень даже ничего, кстати, под wine идёт без глюков
<skai> jah-man: тем более.экшн без смысла.посади обизян и они смогут играть не хуже игроков, потому что уж ну никак не надо думать
<canonic> хотя, в teeworlds геймплея раз в сто больше
<hookah> производителям игр не выгодно чтобы потребители думали. будут думать - будут понимать больше - не купят КОФ
<jah-man> skai, хоть раз играл?..
<skai> jah-man: да.долго не выдержал.тупо
<hookah> мне вот вообще нравится концепт покупки wii, по сути не очень мощного, но все же компьютера, чтобы на нем, с беспроводными пультами играть в марио
<jah-man> skai, понятно. тебя не переубедишь.
<skai> jah-man: ты небось еще и в мморпг играешь
<canonic> skai, а что? ты против?)
<skai> нет:)обизяны нужны этому миру:0если все будут думать - будет плохо:)
<jah-man> skai, нет. они меня бесят. и соединение не позволяет. а вот в ммо смысла не больше чем колл оф дьюти. тупой кач.
<jah-man> извиняюсь если кого обидел
<jah-man> это всего лишь имхо.
<skai> jah-man: о как:)ты оказывается не потерян для этого общества:)
<canonic> skai, вы несёте щас полную **ню, я курить пошёл
<skai> canonic: рад за тебя
<skai> @voice canonic
<jah-man> skai, ну может быть. вообще лучшая игра это супер марио. 1-я и 3-я части.
<hookah> че-то я не помню, где в марио надо думать
<jah-man> skai, и вот марио это как раз платформер)
<skai> jah-man: фоллаут второй:)вог где место для творчества и фантазии:)попробуй отыграть роль и ты поймешь, что игра не очень простая:)
<jah-man> hookah, где в марио надо думать? мне интересно ты с первого раза прошел 7-4 или 8-4?
<jah-man> skai, не играл если честно) друг продолжает соблазнять поиграть) сочетание жанров у фолаута удачное.
<jah-man> skai, рпг с элементами экшена.
<hookah> skai: да вообще рпг того поколения - и экшн, и на мозг нагрузка.. классика же
<skai> jah-man: второй наиболее удачный:)первый тож ниче.а вот тактикс - тупона тактику
<jah-man> skai, а в нью вегас играл?)
<hookah> jah-man: чтобы пройти марио - надо не думать, а просто научиться кнопки нажимать нужные, в нужное время
<jah-man> hookah, -__- и тем не менее эта игра завоевала сердца миллионов людей. и остается самой продаваемой игрой за все время существования видеоигр
<skai> jah-man: ты про тот обливион, перенесенный в будушее?это не фоллаут
<jah-man> skai, ну разрабы окрестили его фоллаутом ^^
<skai> jah-man: я могу назвать тебя безруким малчиком-горбачом.ты станешь им?вот и фоллаут - это не только название
<canonic> почему, кстати, Canonical не двигаются в этом направлении? они бы завербовали очень много народонаселения
<hookah> canonic: у каноникал целевая аудитория не та, им распространение убунту среди геймеров значительной пользы не принесет
<jah-man> skai, вообще чисто технически fallout это зарегистрированная торговая марка, имя собственное, которым разработчики этой серии игр называют свои продукты.
<skai> jah-man: а фоллаут - это икона поколения:)
<jah-man> skai, и тут не согласиться не могу)
<skai> а третья поделия бетезды - хреновня
<lynk> народ помогите, как добавить этот (ppa.launchpad.net/awn-testing/ppa/ubuntu) репозиторий, желательно через терминал
<inkvizitor68sl> никто бубунту на acer one 51h не ставил?
<micro-chipset>  lynk: http://linuxway.ru/poleznoe/dobavlenie-repozitoriya-v-ubuntu/ читай
<lynk> micro-chipset, вот что выдал W: Не удалось получить http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid-security/Release  Unable to find expected entry  multiverse.launchpad.net/awn-testing/ppa/ubuntu/source/Sources in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<micro-chipset> lynk: видимо репозитарий не рабочий
<lynk> micro-chipset, странно, прочитал в новости на 28 сентября этого года, а как теперь его удалить потому что в источниках я его не обнаруживаю
<micro-chipset> я же дал ссылку там есть вроде как ручками просмотреть файл с репами
<micro-chipset> а так я давно уже убунтой не пользовался точно не  скажу как там
<micro-chipset> а так поиде nano etc/apt/sources.list
<Alagos> Добрый вечер. Возможно ли авто дозаполнение слов в гедите или другом текстов редакторе, выставить которую можно выстваить опционально?
<lynk> micro-chipset, я уже удалил, слушай а это нормально то что репозиторий такого вида? deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu lucid-security multiverse.launchpad.net/awn-testing/ppa/ubuntu просто он по идее должен идти после http:// а не после multiverse
<Alagos> Что бы удобно было, например css верстать и синтаксис автозаполнялся как в дрим вивере или просто варинаты заполнения выдавал?
<tenshigo> какой командой посмотреть скакой процесс и сколько данных передает. то есть подробную tcp статистику.
<Alagos> nmap?
<tenshigo> это сканер.
<tenshigo> не то.
<Alagos> netstat?
<artus> ntop, tcpdump
<tenshigo> появился левый процесс который забивает мне канал. оно спасибо.
<safinaskar> в убунте, кубунте и многих других дистрибутивах есть по умолчанию такая КРУТАЯ ШТУКА: СЪЁМКА ВИДЕО ЭКРАНА! вы, конечно, знаете, что если нажать кнопку PrintScreen на клавиатуре, то вы сделаете снимок экрана (то есть скиншот) и вам будет
<safinaskar> предложено его сохранить. эта кнопка помечена обычно PrtSc (сокращение от PrintScreen) или как-то ещё, она находится над стрелками. так вот, если нажать Ctrl-Alt-PrintScreen-B (B от слова begin - начать), то начнётся съёмка видео. то есть нужно нажать Ctrl, Alt и
<safinaskar> PrintScreen и не отпуская их, нажать B. потом нажмите Ctrl-Alt-PrintScreen-E (end - закончить), съёмка закончится, появится окошка с предлодением сохранить (mp4, avi, ...). Так что все дружно нажимаем Ctrl-Alt-PrintScreen-B и наслаждаемся :)
<artus> safinaskar: это к чему было?
<safinaskar> artus, просто хочу рассказать о фиче
<safinaskar> artus, попробуй
<snork> ни к чему, но очень занимательно=) спасибо
<tenshigo> похоже не хитрую активацию трояна -_-
<tenshigo> на*
<artus> мдя
<safinaskar> tenshigo, какого ещё трояна? я же тебе не вирус посылаю
<tenshigo> да шучу я...
<Alagos> Тебе со своей "съемкой видео" делать нечего? За выброс таких команд в ирц я бы по ушам давал
<lynk_> safinaskar, ну попробовал я твою комбинацию, и в выводе после нажатия В у меня комп перезагрузился, причем мгновенно без предупреждения
<marfx000> )
<artus> @kban safinaskar за вредительство
<lynk_> artus, спасибо конеш но эт не требовалось))
<tenshigo> вот вам и шутка -_-
<snork_> safinaskar, после нажатия Ctrl-Alt-PrintScreen-E у меня повисла система. это был глюк или твоя злая шутка? я думал линь вообще не виснит, он же не винда, штоб виснуть, а тут...
<Offoffoff> Это не глюк
<Offoffoff> Это предусмотренное системой сочетание клавиш
<lynk_> snork_, мое почитай, у тя хоть просто повисла
<Offoffoff> попробуйте еще alt+sys rq + REISUB
<snork_> прочитал уже. а я думал правда можно видео снимать
<snork_> ...
<Offoffoff> это нажимается в том случае, если система сильно зависла из-за какого-нибудь проприетарного драйвера
<lynk_> Offoffoff, да? ток как то криво оно работает, то система у одного повисает то у меня вообще комп перезагрузился
<marfx000> :D
 * marfx000 катаюсь под столом
<tenshigo> что за привычка пробовать все что советуют...
<marfx000> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/SysRq
<snork_> ffoffoff, а где находится sys?
<lynk_> tenshigo, ради интереса для чего же еще))
<XuMuK> ку
<P[0_o]nika> Добрый вечер всем
<lynk_> слушайте а чем реально можно видео с экрана снимать, причем чтоб не много весило
<XuMuK> recordmydesktop
<XuMuK> istanbul
<XuMuK> ffmpeg
<marfx000> +1 к recordmydesktop
<lynk_> XuMuK, как первый тестирую, щас посмотрим как пишет))
<artus> XuMuK: re
<XuMuK> artus: ку)
<XuMuK> lynk_: нормально пашет
<alexandr> привет народ как сделать чтоб с флэшки которая на ворде записана читалась на линухе 10.10
<lynk_> XuMuK, ну в принципе нормально но вот какое то корявое видео получается, с цветами проблемы
<XuMuK> а типерь обьясни, что значит флешка, записаная на ворде?
<XuMuK> lynk_: ет у тебя с видео чо-нить... дрова или чо то ещё...
<micro-chipset> оригинально ворд еще и флехи пишет первый раз слышу он уже операционкой может стал
<jah-man> alexandr, и что такое "линух 10.10"? может быть ubuntu linux 10.10?
<artus> на чем записана???
<XuMuK> на ворде))
<XuMuK> гг
<micro-chipset> jah-man: ты че не слышал линух 10.10???
<XuMuK> jah-man: да, каг ты мог))
<lynk_> XuMuK, не знаю стандартные дрова поставил, nVidia 9600GT 1024Mb
<jah-man> micro-chipset, XuMuK O___O
<XuMuK> lynk_: ну тада хз...
<alexandr> линуха не открывает ворд
<cln_use> дай те линк на рабочий вариант активации кирилици в конслоле сервер 10.10
<XuMuK> alexandr: поставь open office
<alexandr> а если открывает то там всякая чушь
<lynk_> XuMuK, не ну чтоб совсем плохо то нет, просто на видео пятна цветные, как будто оч сильные шумы
<micro-chipset>  cln_use: а че гугл стал банить людей некотрых?
<XuMuK> lynk_: поковыряй настройки
<XuMuK> cln_use: вот ет ты выдал...
<lynk_> XuMuK, выставил все на максимум, да там толком и настроек то нет
<cln_use> =d=D
<micro-chipset> alexandr: открывает если взять сорцы опен офис и собрать его
<XuMuK> ппц... люди уже оффис из исходнегоф собирают))
<alexandr> понятно пасибки ребята
<micro-chipset> alexandr: скажи какой идиот тебе посоветовал перейти на линь?
<cln_use> micro-chipset > бил гейтс
<cln_use> :-d
<Aceler> Шёл 1999-й год, на форуме помогали собирать XMMS из исходников. Шёл 2010-й год, на форуме помогали собирать XMMS из исходников…
<alexandr> я уж как 1год сижу в нём,и небоюсь всякой нечести в инете
<artus> Aceler: ))
<micro-chipset> XuMuK: у меня все из сорцов собирается в системе
<XuMuK> micro-chipset: в убунте?
<micro-chipset> XuMuK: нет. дженту
<tenshigo> Aceler: что за "грязные" намеки -_-
<XuMuK> micro-chipset: с етого и надо было начинать... тут канал убунты, потому про сорцы так сразу упоминаецо...
<XuMuK> не*
<micro-chipset> да я бы и на убунте много собрал из сорцов. Опен офис правдо долговато будет
<lynk_> XuMuK, покопался в настройках, нашел в принципе проблему но теперь видео слегка блекло а так нормально снимает
<Aceler> tenshigo: это не намёк. Это стёб
<XuMuK> lynk_: вот видишь)
<Aceler> micro-chipset: apt-build легко превратит твою систему в генту, не выходя из apt
<XuMuK> micro-chipset: да уж... да и незачем...
<lynk_> XuMuK, но уж больно быстро оно показывает, уменьшил частоту кадров до 25 щас посмотрим че выйдет))
<tenshigo> смешно только первую минуту... а задумаешься так грустно... все тоже самое что и 10 лет назад.
<micro-chipset> Aceler:убунту в генту ты так не превратишь. Да и изврат это.
<tenshigo> sabayon что то подобное.
<Aceler> tenshigo: нет, не то же самое. Тогда это был единственный способ поставить _новое_ ПО. Сейчас это единственный способ поставить _старое_ ПО.
<tenshigo> попытка из генты подобие убунты сделать
<tenshigo> Aceler: ошибаешься. это еще способ поставить самый свежи софт.
<micro-chipset> tenshigo: не подобие а убожество
<cln_use> koro4e men9 besit uge eta ubuntu
<micro-chipset> тогда уш надо и портеджи прикручивать
<cln_use> руссик никак не хочет ставиться.
<Aceler> tenshigo: но уже далеко не единственный и не лучший.
<skai> тк
<micro-chipset> Это способ заточить все что тебе вздумается под свои запросы
<skai> мне лень перечитывать всю беседу, но надеюсь вы тут спорите без оскорблений?
<tenshigo> а кто сказал что свежие пакеты в тот же день попадают в репозитарий?
<micro-chipset> Без не волнуйся
<tenshigo> + флаги оптимизаций... если человек знает что делает то сборка из сорсов только +
<Aceler> skai: гм.
<micro-chipset> да и шустрей пашет комп после того как все заточишь под свое железо
<Aceler> tenshigo: хочешь увидеть мир — вступай в LSB!
<micro-chipset> ну это жесть уже там с зависимостями запаришься
<tenshigo> да что ты... кто сказал что мне все это нужно. то что есть сейчас вполне достаточно. ну а генту точно не умрет так как всегда найдутся профи которым это действительно нужно, так и просто фанатики.
<alexandr> ну а ещё подскажите как открыть новую папку во флъшке с .exe? подскажите
<micro-chipset> wine
<alexandr> вайном не открывается
<micro-chipset> в гугле посмотришь что такое
<alexandr> у меня нет время
<micro-chipset> и больше не надо тупых вопросов учись пользоваться поисковиками
<alexandr> просто девушка торопиться
<artus> @voice alexandr
<micro-chipset> во правильно
<Aceler> Я боюсь, не один поисковик не поймёт, что такое «открыть новую папку во флъшке с .exe».
<tenshigo> вот что меня раздражает так это вайн...
<cln_use> Помогите русифицировать консоль
<cln_use> не получается никак
<alexandr> ну вообщем она не открывается в вайне
<inkvizitor68sl> как в 10.04 попасть в меню GRUB при старте?
<artus> inkvizitor68sl: никак)
<XuMuK> e?
<Sergey_IT> cln_use, setupcon
<cln_use> эффекта 0
<Sergey_IT> inkvizitor68sl, гугуль )
<cln_use> Sergey_IT> эффекта 0
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<artus> cln_use: а как ты ее русифицировал?
<inkvizitor68sl> ну если я спрашиваю - значит мне лениво в гугл лезть)
<Sergey_IT> cln_use, не верю!
<cln_use> http://clip2net.com/s/FDbR
<cln_use> вауля.
<cln_use> поверь
<Sergey_IT> inkvizitor68sl, если честно, не знаю, не надо было, раньше esc вроде был, сейчас space или что-то другое
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: iban pf;vb
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: шифт зжми
<inkvizitor68sl> оО
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> ну про шифт уже написал девченке
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: и?
<skai> зажимаешь шифт при загрузке - дает менюшку
<cln_use> ну блин я когда нибудь сервак реализую? что за х.... меня бесит уже
<Sergey_IT> cln_use, man setupcon
<skai> cln_use: и что за х тебя бесит?что ты там замаскировал под точками?
<cln_use> ничего кирилицу не читает
<skai> cln_use: я не об этом.какое слово ты там спрятал за точками?
<cln_use> :-d
<skai> cln_use: ну?
<artus> @voice cln_use
<Sergey_IT> cln_use, man прочитал?
<cln_use> прочитал
<Sergey_IT> cln_use, и как?
<skai> artus: дык ты что сделал?я бы его под 2.1 подвел бы.ты поторопился:)
<artus> skai: чтоб не потерять)
<Sergey_IT> skai: artus, а вы подеритесь ))
<skai> artus: :)еще будем следить, кто первый фраг с него набьет?:)))
<cln_use> вы тут оффтоп развели
<skai> artus: а тут и до 2.5 недалеко уже:)
<AndySayre> ЫЫФ
<skai> AndySayre: будь здоров
<AndySayre> @voice bodok
<AndySayre> ;-)
<skai> @kban AndySayre 7200 подумай над своим поведением
<mva[note]> пули летают над головой!
<mva[note]> :)
<mva[note]> inkvizitor68sl,  artus, sharikoff[away]
<mva[note]> inkvizitor68sl,  artus, sharikoff[away]
<inkvizitor68sl> ку
<skai> mva[note]: пули летят...пули.солдаты седят в окопах.пули летят...пули.командир отдает приказанья
<mva[note]> ку
<mva[note]> inkvizitor68sl, ты просил пнуть тебя
<mva[note]> :)
<skai> mva[note]: наш комбат начистил медали...видно он пойдет в атаку.но он не пойдет первым...прекрассно работает снайпер:)
<inkvizitor68sl> шарикова нет(
<skai> mva[note]: как житуха?
<artus> mva[note]: дароф
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: ага:)так тчо ни его одного, ни сопровождающего не послать к скайрайдеру:)
<skai> @seen sharikoff
<ubuntuhelp> sharikoff was last seen in #ubuntu-ru 4 days, 3 hours, 38 minutes, and 16 seconds ago: <sharikoff> ну все
<inkvizitor68sl> а собтвенно чего его посылать то
<mva[note]> skai, +/-
<skai> @seen sharikoff[away]
<ubuntuhelp> (seen [<channel>] <nick>) -- Returns the last time <nick> was seen and what <nick> was last seen saying. <channel> is only necessary if the message isn't sent on the channel itself.
<skai> @seen "sharikoff[away]"
<ubuntuhelp> sharikoff[away] was last seen in #ubuntu-ru 2 weeks, 2 days, 2 hours, 8 minutes, and 13 seconds ago: <sharikoff[away]> всем привет
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: ну тыж говорл в окнфе, что отправишь
<inkvizitor68sl> ну он особенно не нужен
<skai> mva[note]: +\- - это ты как кролик энерджайзер живешь чтоли?
<mva[note]> :)
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: ну у бота то его зарегать - тут и он понадобится
<jah-man> как сделать сборку ubuntu из alternate образа?
<skai> jah-man: так же, как и из десктоп образа
<Sergey_IT> а вот интересно, за 2 года народу на канале не прибавилось почти (
<jah-man> skai, нет...по-моему нет Оо
<Sergey_IT> а обсуждения совсем на низком уровне
<skai> Sergey_IT: так бегут все нормальные:)остаются единицы:)и набигающая пихота хомячков захватывает канал
<skai> Sergey_IT: форум вообще уже больше не торт
<Sergey_IT> это на всех спец форумах наблюдается (где бываю) :(
<skai> Sergey_IT: деградирует по сравнению с 2008-2009 годом.просто коллосальной скоростью деградирует
<Sergey_IT> народ похоже пошел в соц сети и самообразованием не занимается (
<Sergey_IT> я еще конец 90-х помню - вот тогда интересно было
<altay1992> привет! интересует такой вопрос: существует ли программа под линь, аналогичная виндовой BWMeter. Интересует следующий функционал: подсчет трафика на выбранном интерфейсе, возможность создания определенных групп по диапазонам ip (например, "Инет", "Локалк
<altay1992> надеюсь на вашу помощь!
<artus> ntop
<XuMuK> conky тоже может
<altay1992> conky может вести статистику по заданным диапазонам ip?
<XuMuK> про диапазоны хз, а вот статистику и график что идет на интерфейс, в моем случае wlan0, нормально выводит
<XuMuK> altay1992: http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/10/1215/h_1292440525_bb2f001a41.png
<Nebulosa> о! у меня тоже такая замутка :)
<Nebulosa> mac4lin
<Nebulosa> XuMuK: кстати ты где её брал? может там поновее версия есть?.. а то иконки иногда стрёмные..
<XuMuK> Nebulosa: да я ппц как давно уже ставил
<Nebulosa> жаль
<Nebulosa> походу всё заглохло
<altay1992> artus: Cпасибо! установил, буду разбираться!
<mva[note]> inkvizitor68sl, а ты не в курсе, у апача есть какой-нибудь костыль, чтобы не создавать каждый вхост, а задать ему переменными типа $host и www.$host искать в /bla/$host/www, а subdomain.$host в /bla/$host/$subdomain
<mva[note]> а то 100500 инклудящихся конфигов уже надоело :)
<inkvizitor68sl> неа
<inkvizitor68sl> нету
<inkvizitor68sl> http://www.google.ru/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=apache+host+catch как то так искать, может найдётся
<rickdelscorzo> hi all
<vir0id> Всем привет. Ребята, кто знает прогу, кроме chntpw, с помощю которой можно отредактировать windows реестр?
<Dabian> Привет тавариж vir0id.
<vir0id> Dabian драсть =)
<Dabian> :)
<Dabian> Я не знаю, исвините.
<artus> @voice Dabian
<Dabian> Спасибо, artus.
<Dabian> vir0id: Я не снаю windows. :))
<hookah> artus: бдишь? ))
<artus> @kick Dabian хватит извращать язык
<vir0id> Dabian зря =)
<artus> hookah: переодически )
<hookah> artus: этот чувачок вроде не русский. типа по-русски плохо говорит. вроде говорил из Дании О_о
<artus> и что? я тоже не русский )
<jah-man> а как сделать даунгрейд до рыси?
<hookah> artus: да ниче ))) информирую ) ну и ты же не из дании ))
<artus> hookah: причем о том что знаю пишется через з он прекрасно знает
<hookah> artus: ну ладно, подучит- может вернется)))
<hookah> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> hookah, Fail!
<jah-man> повторюсь.  как сделать даунгрейд до рыси?
<jah-man> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> jah-man, Failed!
<artus> ну он таки обяснилсо что дествидельно с руским bad  )
<hookah> jah-man: что-то бот не в настроении
<jah-man> hookah, прости а какого он пола?Оо
<hookah> jah-man: эээ.. хто?
<hookah> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> hookah, Ну понг, и что?
<jah-man> hookah, бот. просто если он девушка, то все легко объясняется ^^
<jah-man> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> jah-man, Понг.
<hookah> jah-man: ну не знаю даже, спроси )))
<jah-man> нет, наверное просто занят был)
 * jah-man think about 42
<hookah> jah-man: thinks* если в третьем лице
<hookah> гы, и вылетел. задумалсо видимо -_-
<hookah> artus: слуш, у меня квм ругается что br0 нету у меня такого моста - как проверить че есть?
<artus> а ты его создавал?
<artus> cat /etc/network/interfaces
<Dabian> hookah: hookah[away] ?
<hookah> artus: не создавал, как?
<hookah> Dabian: yes, that's me
<Dabian> Hi :)
<Dabian> Did we talk last night?
<hookah> Dabian: im pretty sure so )
<artus> hookah: debian.pro/16
<Dabian> :)
<Dabian> Ok, cool.
<Dabian> Problems with briding?
<hookah> artus: так ведь там и читаю, и в статье говорит что в параметрах команды идет bridge:br0 а где его взять вроде не говорится
<hookah> Dabian: trying to fix up a virtual machine
<Dabian> qemu?
<Dabian> Vbox?
<hookah> Dabian: нуфрб лмь
<hookah> Dabian: kvm
<hookah> блин запутался в раскладках
<Dabian> neat
<Dabian> kernel vm .. Haven't tried that yet.
<hookah> Dabian: yeah, kind of. doesn't work though )
<Dabian> Its supposed to work, I guess, but I never tried it.
<artus> ребята, я конечно все понимаю, но как бы официальным языком канала является русский язык
<artus> hookah: ты бридж создал?
<hookah> artus: ну ты же ему не даешь по-русски писать)) пробей по ip откель он ) неа, не создал
<artus> я ж уже сказал ) что я понял что он не по причине глобального стеба так изясняется, посему пусть ) заодно язык подучит )
<Dabian> hookah: Its better that I speak english, than _try to_ speak russian here?
<hookah> Dabian: давай по-русски ))
<Dabian> Спасибо :)
<Dabian> Гуглом не харожо, а не ничего. :)
<hookah> artus: ERROR    Guest name 'c' is already in use.
<hookah> artus: он мне ошибку за ошибкой выдает
<[Dmitry]> Так
<[Dmitry]> @list Admin
<ubuntuhelp> capability add, capability remove, channels, ignore add, ignore list, ignore remove, join, nick, and part
<[Dmitry]> @help capability add
<[Dmitry]> @help Admin capability add
<ubuntuhelp> (admin capability add <name|hostmask> <capability>) -- Gives the user specified by <name> (or the user to whom <hostmask> currently maps) the specified capability <capability>
<[Dmitry]> @capability add Aceler op
<[Dmitry]> Fuuu
<[Dmitry]> @Admin capability add Aceler op
<ubuntuhelp> [OK]
<[Dmitry]> Всем пока.
<hookah> artus: не знаешь че это за ошибка?
<Sergey_IT> здесь кто-то пытается русский изучать?
<hookah> Sergey_IT: да вроде бы )
<Dabian> Sergey_IT: Да
<Sergey_IT> Dabian, здесь русского языка мало. А главный - запрещен )
<Dabian> Забил?
<Dabian> Sergey_IT: Пацему запрещен?
<IchEsseDichAuf> отключил в наутилусе панель с менюшками, какой хоткей её включает?
<Sergey_IT> Dabian, мат! ) (То есть ругательства)
<Sergey_IT> IchEsseDichAuf, это как?
<IchEsseDichAuf> нажми F8
<IchEsseDichAuf> так же и включается
<Sergey_IT> IchEsseDichAuf, не реагирует
<IchEsseDichAuf> может быть у тебя нет наутилуса?
<Sergey_IT> IchEsseDichAuf, версия 2.30.1
<IchEsseDichAuf> Sergey_IT: довольно старая уже
<Sergey_IT> IchEsseDichAuf в 10.04 такая
<hookah> у меня то же самое - не работает, версия как у Sergey_IT ось 10.04
<IchEsseDichAuf> ) ну может быть и к лучшему так
<bggooo> Подскажите как посмотреть информацию  о пакете через терминал? apt-cache showpkg <пакет> показывает только установленные пакеты?
<artus> aptitude show
<artus> ток у тя аптитуда нима )
<bggooo> да есть он у меня, с чего ты взял что нет)
<bggooo> сп сейчас гляну
<hookah> artus: у меня тож есть, че нету-то ) у тя 10.10?
<bggooo> artus, отлично, а то apt-cache показывает ахинею вскую)
<bggooo> нет у меня 04
<artus> bggooo: дебиан)
<bggooo> кстати aptitude -v и т.д. выдает прикольные фразы))
<bggooo> -vv далее -vvv
<bggooo> :)
<bggooo> ой
<artus> баян
<bggooo> ну да, а я вчера только узнал)))
<ubuntu_newbie> народ помогите решить траблу: "Во время установки пунктов возникла ошибка: E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<bggooo> а чеза код ошибки 1?:)
<ubuntu_newbie> а хз
<bggooo> http://forum.oszone.net/post-1380981.html первое что выпало)
<Sergey_IT> ubuntu_newbie, а ты форматировал разделы перед установкой?
 * Sergey_IT телепатит
<bggooo> да я вот тоже попробовал) но пока не силеН, нужно тренероваться
<[v-8]_jupiter> аааааа nginx просто супер
<Sergey_IT> есть такой - встречал имя )
<[v-8]_jupiter> Гг до настройки стоял сайт на дедике с nginx зашол на vps c 1гб оперативы
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
<Zalexi> всем привет!
<Zalexi> есть кто?
<Dabian> Драст
<Dabian> Я не русский, а гуглом ...
<Zalexi> Dabian: ясно
<LeNsTR> :D
<Dabian> :)
<Dabian> гуглом translate
<Evpidokl> Zalexi: привет
<Zalexi> Evpidokl: привте
<Zalexi> привет
#ubuntu-ru 2010-12-16
<P[0_o]nika> доброй ночи
<P[0_o]nika> =)
<Dabian> :)
<Soft> Народ вкурсе про счетчик русскоязычных юзеров на launchpad.net/~ubuntu-ru-users ?
<LeNsTR> они нас всех посчитают нееееет! '(@_@)/
<Evpidokl> я бы не стал подписываться. :)
<Evpidokl> может быть, я нечестный ubuntu-юзер, потому что я еще и debian юзаю, и MAC и даже еще одну OS не будем об этом... :)
<Soft> суть не в этом....
<Evpidokl> и FreeBSD бывает... какой же я после этого ubuntu-юзер?
<Soft> там насчитали чуть больше 1800 юзеров
<Evpidokl> плохо считали. :) или это фанаты только. Зачем другие системы, если есть ubuntu :)
<Soft> на форуме убунты зерегистрировано более 75 000 чел... неужели столько фейков или неужели никто отметиться не хочет?
<Evpidokl> а Created on: 2009-03-31, что-то действительно мало 1800
<Soft> На счет других систем: наверняка есть счетчики для фряхи суси федоры и т.п.
<Evpidokl> а зачем?
<Soft> что зачем
<Evpidokl> считать-то?
<Evpidokl> раньше, что-то помнится, считали просто пингвинятку. Считалось хорошо, сообщить, что на машине Linux. Это давно было
<LeNsTR> Ты что мультики не смотришь?
<Soft> надеяться что линуксоводов больше 1 % вот зачем
<Evpidokl> не, не смотрю
<Evpidokl> Софт, не надейся. :)
<Evpidokl> Африканские дети даже слакварь в глаза ни разу не видели, не то что...
<LeNsTR> и вообще
<LeNsTR> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/linux/110096/
<Evpidokl> нет пока 1 % юзеров в мире :)
<Soft> по подсчетам каких то компаний линуксойдов 2-3% )))) да, походу на хабре
<LeNsTR> типа голосуйте, линуксоеды
<Evpidokl> все равно без отолку так считаться. это будут интернет-пользователи, в первую очередь. А 500 тыс. дам-бухгалтеров в статистику не попадут
<Evpidokl> винде проще. посчитали количество проданных лицензий за год, вот тебе и количество пользователей. ;)
<LeNsTR> ахаха)
<LeNsTR> и множим на 1.5-2 )
<Evpidokl> ну... в РФ, наверно, посильней надо множить. сильно посильней. :)))
<Soft> Общаюсь с девочкой из США. Там даже умножать не надо. Они настолько трепетно относятся к авторским правам, что даже бесплатный линукс боится качать ибо торрент раздачи могут раздать что то не очень легальное
<P[0_o]nika> Друг живет в Сан Диего
<P[0_o]nika> И ничего подобного не слышал
<P[0_o]nika> от него
<P[0_o]nika> Думается мне все зависит от человека
<P[0_o]nika> у нас тут тоже есть кто боится сайтов "потому что ваш флеш плеер мне тут все сломает"
<Soft> ну это да... У меня бывшая еще туда уехала. тож всех научила кряки искать :D
<P[0_o]nika> хДД
<Evpidokl> на том сайте сплошные мужики, между прочим 1831 человке
<Evpidokl> женщин надо больше - тогда это будем массово. Они друг другу сами расскажут, что юзать-то надо, а не в "интернете написано"
<Ba][> «¤‹¤«¤‹¤«¤‹¤
<vcabba> exit
<vcabba> ой
<vcabba> Где задается частота мигания курсора в tty? Подскажите, пожалуйста.
<vcabba> сщтыщду-ыуегз
<tenshigo> стоит ли вообще разрабатывать приложения на QT4? какой он вообще на деле?
<tenshigo> и что теряеться при работе приложения под gnome.
<Lorgus> во плин.... лег спать... видел сон..... проснулся ночью , пошел покурить.... лег спать увидел тот же сон, продолжение... типа 2 серия
<Lorgus> привет страна
<LeNsTR> ну классно же :)
<LeNsTR> и встал в 6 утра
<LeNsTR> красота
<Aibolit_66> ку лентср)
<Aibolit_66> *ленстр
<Aibolit_66> я ваще не ложился) временно красноглазик)
<LeNsTR> Привет, мне вот тоже приходится)
<LeNsTR> еще до вечера себя мучить (±_±)
<Aibolit_66> да надо машину настроить)
<Aibolit_66> впн достал падла, первый раз такое вижу не работает хоть тресни) ушел дальше гуглить)
<Lorgus> ого скока народу вчера задержали
<User236[web]> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<Lorgus> Водители пострадавших от действий мужчины автомобилей вытащили его из машины и избили.
<LeNsTR> я даже видяшку видел)
<LeNsTR> его там отпинали мальца)
<Lorgus> да да... асфальт в крови...
<Lorgus> мордой его по асфальту возили
<unibot> всем привет
<Lorgus> привет
<unibot> че то у меня нативный sacred не ставится
<Lorgus> во... в японии аниме зажимают...
<unibot> LGP_uninstall ставит и все - дальше скрипт не работает
<unibot> d названии папки есть пробел, возможно из-за этого?
<Lorgus> я не знаю.... не ставил
<unibot> sh пишет мол файл не найден - воспринимает пробел как окончание набора genb
<unibot> пути
<unibot> чёртов xneur
<LeNsTR> поставь чтобы по интеру срабатывал)
<LeNsTR> или привей привычку послпе каждого слова ставить пробел))
<unibot> ты про xneur или sh?
<LeNsTR> xneur
<LeNsTR> попробуа нащет sh, попробуй sh ./file
<LeNsTR> и откуда только столько лишних букв)
<LeNsTR> Lorgus: с чего бы зажимают? И как? :)
<Lorgus> LeNsTR,  да хз... в новостях прочитал
<LeNsTR> А  еще в новостях пишут, что Путин - краб
<unibot> ликбез чуть-чуть можно? чем файлы с точкой впереди отличаются от тех, что без точки?
<LeNsTR> и что мне теперь верить :)
<LeNsTR> unibot: ну ./ как бэ намекает, что файл находится в текущей директории
<Evpidokl> unibot: сделай линк на это имя, но без пробела
<unibot> ясно спасибо
<LeNsTR> вообще по обращению к файлу как параметру должно и без этого срабатывать, хз как там оно у тебя не видит
<LeNsTR> вероятно файл лежит не там, откуда ты его запускаешь)
<Evpidokl> unibot: или хоть имя файла в кавычкаих попробуй написать. Оно тогда одним параметром станет, а не двумя
<LeNsTR> oO
<unibot> почему то cd /directory Name/ даже не хочет - пишет нет мол такого или не найдено
<LeNsTR> оно у тебя с пробелом?)
<LeNsTR> ты табом больше жмякай
<LeNsTR> он сам крышки расставлят
<LeNsTR>  /dir\ name/file\ name
<LeNsTR> предпочитай подчеркивания пробелам
<unibot> т.е. /dir\ name/file\ name  - синтаксически верное выражение и должно обрабатываться?
<Evpidokl> да
<Evpidokl> unibot: только со / вначале акуратней. Наверно, ./dir\ name/file\ name имелось в виду
<unibot> там без пробела скрипт уже не понимает, а с пробелом у меня мозгов не хватило запустить :)
<Evpidokl> бывает :)
<unibot> bash: cd: /Sacred Gold/: Нет такого файла или каталога
<LeNsTR> Наверное это и правда сложно :)
<unibot> чокнуться можно: вот он есть!
<LeNsTR> cd ./Sacr <tab>
<Evpidokl> unibot: у тебя в корневом каталоге разве есть каталог "Sacred Gold"
<unibot> я сейчас в домашней директории
<Evpidokl> тогда почему /Sacred Gold
<unibot> аааааааааа понял
<Evpidokl> такого в корне и правда нет
<Evpidokl> во-вторых, дай понудить пока время и желание, но с пользой
<Evpidokl> unibot: команда cd должна получить один аргумент командной строки. и сделать текущим каталог, который в этом аргументе сказан
<Evpidokl> когда ты говоришь cd Sacred Gold шелл отдает ему ДВА аргумента. Для шелл пробельные символы - это разделители аргументов
<unibot> еще как можно обмануть?
<LeNsTR> Это не обман, это стандартная практика :) \ - перекрывающий символ
<Evpidokl> но тебе пробел нужен, как часть имени. Занчит - два варианта. Или ты экранишуешь пробелы бэкслешем и шелл их воспринимает как буквы или цифры и видит ОДИН аргумент команды
<Evpidokl> unibot: или ты можешь сказать, cd "Sacred Gold" строку в кавычках шелл тоже воспримет как единое целое и отдаст его команде cd
<Evpidokl> unibot а у тебя получается, что ты говоришь cd Sacred Gold, он хватает сначала первый аргумент, такого каталога нету и все
<Evpidokl> второй аргумент Gold - тоже ни к селу ни к городу, получается. Так что пробелы в именах файлов - это довольно гемморно
 * Evpidokl понудил
<LeNsTR> *почувствуй себя умным*
<LeNsTR> :D
<Evpidokl> юнибот, срочно читай книжку про юникс, а то тяжело тебе
<Evpidokl> LeNsTR: дык! :)
<unibot> ну вот чего ему не хватает  :: Gtk-WARNING **: Failed to load module "libcanberra-gtk-module.so": libcanberra-gtk-module.so: невозможно открыть разделяемый объектный файл: Нет такого файла или каталога
<unibot> Continuing with install
<unibot> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<Offoffoff1> unibot: libcanverra поставь
<unibot> через апт-гет установится?
<Offoffoff1> ну узнай, что это и где
<unibot> как то бы весь пакет со всеми зависимостями...
<Offoffoff1> разумеется
<unibot> часть уже стоит, хрен знает чего ему еще подсунуть
<unibot> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<unibot> 1
<Anton2d> С утром добрым.
<Anton2d> Соит ли отключить своп на убунте 64/ 4 гига, если под вбокс переодически пускается ХР, и в ней загружается 3-д кад софт.
<Anton2d> под удунту так же работает много чего но не тяжелого. по систем монитору память достигает иногда 70-80%, свап видно что используется.
<Anton2d> по ВМ отдано 1,5 гига
<Anton2d> как оптимальнее распределить память в даной ситауции
<Nebulosa> нет не стоит
<Anton2d> стоит тогда поставить 8 гиг, и отключить своп ?
<Anton2d> и под ВМ отдать 3,2
<Anton2d> или даже 6-ти наверное хватит впринципе заглаза
<Anton2d> п.с. ХП-32бита
<Anton2d> со значением сваппнес баловлася, пробовал и 10 и 40... не то это всё, хочется жить без свопа
<FoxMulder77> привет
<FoxMulder77> всем
<Offoffoff1> Anton2d: память поставить имеет смысл всегда
<Anton2d> ;) это понятно вопрос немножко в другом.
<skai> живые есть?
<Offoffoff1> skai: зомбя подойдет?
<skai> подойдет:)направлю его на пожирание мозгов
<Offoffoff1> Ну что? Кто, что сломал?
<Offoffoff1> Мне нужны ваши мозги!
<skai> Offoffoff1: а слюна где?ты должен брызгать слюной и гыкать
 * Offoffoff1 гыкнул...
<necromant> Offoffoff1: восстань, мой раб.муахахахахаха
<necromant> ^_^
<Offoffoff1> нет власти надо мной у тебя, necromant!
<Offoffoff1> только Убунту - пастырь мой.
<ubuntu> Offoffoff1: пади ниц, ничтожный!
<Offoffoff1> Лже-пророки будут преданы огню.
<ubuntu> Offoffoff1: я твой бог.я убунту:)пади ниц!
 * ubuntu-ru говорит и показывает канал
<Nebulosa> лебедей давай!
<Nebulosa> или балет
<ubuntu-ru> тититиририрититири тититиририрититирим
<Evpidokl> ой
<Evpidokl> кансерва говорит, что Бот-помошник: /msg ubuntuhelp !help
<Evpidokl> это дико радует, но помощник не так пишется
<Evpidokl> неужели я первый? :)
<xopek> что не так то
<Evpidokl> помошник
<Nebulosa> ты первый кто прочитал до конца
<Evpidokl> просто в глаза бросилось
<Nebulosa> а кансерва это что?
<Evpidokl> ChanServ
<Nebulosa> иведь правда
<newbie> ы
<FoxMulder77> s
<FoxMulder77> во\
<skai> FoxMulder77: че те?
<FoxMulder77> ничево
<skai> FoxMulder77: а я бы посоветовал тебе учебник по родной речи, но дело твое конечно
<skai> :)
<FoxMulder77> извините пожалуйста за мою безграмотность... совсем забыл русский язык
<Aibolit_66> skai:
<Aibolit_66> жутка грамотный чтоли? о_О
<skai> Aibolit_66: ну пограмотней тебя, наверное
<Aibolit_66> grammar_nazi: думаешь?)))
<grammar_nazi> Aibolit_66: думаю.тоже, судя по всему, единственный
<Aibolit_66> grammar_nazi:
<Aibolit_66> борец за чистоту русского языка в сети? ты печален тогда)
<grammar_nazi> Aibolit_66: ну уж лучше тебя:)хотя бы не следую жизни быдла
<LeNsTR> илита отаке! :D
<grammar_nazi> LeNsTR: ^_^
<Aibolit_66> аё как ты совмещаешь сленг и быдло?
<grammar_nazi> LeNsTR: чет тебя давно тут не видно было
<LeNsTR> с линуксами мало общался последние полгода :)
<grammar_nazi> LeNsTR: ты вроде питона душишь?
<LeNsTR> если только во имя руби :)
<grammar_nazi> LeNsTR: а на яе быдлокод не гоняешь случаем?
<grammar_nazi> *яве
<LeNsTR> нет, стараюсь отгорождать себя от этого :)
<grammar_nazi> LeNsTR: шорто поберитто
<grammar_nazi> LeNsTR: нужен быдлокодер на питоне или яве
<LeNsTR> я быдлокодер на ирланге и обжектив ц ^_^
<FoxMulder77> мда...
<FoxMulder77> улыбнуло =)
<z13> +1
<NoOova> Hi all
<FoxMulder77> привет
<bggooo> Подскажите если я редактирую в редакторе *.desktop файли из /usr/share/applications/ в строке exec - можно писать какую угодно сложную команду?:)
<skai> bggooo: можно
<micro-chipset> А что тебя ограничевает
<Galaxy2000> воображение
<bggooo> хочу написать ланчер который будет сразу запускать все нужные мне приложения, pidgin, skype, Xchat и т.д. :))
<bggooo> ну чтобы в атозапуск их не класть
<bggooo> т.е. я просто пишу exec=/usr/share/applications/pidgin.desktop & /usr/share/applications/skype.desktop & и тд?:)
<bggooo> прокатит?
<skai> bggooo: ну напиши.кто тебе запрещает.так конечно не заработает, но ты пиши
<bggooo> акей)
<skai> проще поставить запоминание сессии в гноме
<bggooo> скорее нужно просто pidgin & skype  & и тд
<bggooo> да яж говорю что не всегда мне нужно запускаться автоматом
<skai> дык напиши кнопку запуска.и добавь на панель
<bggooo> когдя я захочу) ну короче я потом покажу че я задумал)))
<bggooo> ну дак тоже самое получится
<skai> не надо.хрень задумал
<skai> не показывай ее
<NoOova> а не && назве?
<NoOova> разве
<bggooo> просто мне потом ету байду нужно засунуть в иникатор аплет))
<skai> NoOova: если && - то пока первая команда не выполнится- вторая не запустится
<NoOova> ну да
<skai> NoOova: а & - запустит параллельно
<NoOova> а для & перевод строки нужен
<NoOova> вроде бы
<skai> NoOova: не.можно просто &
<SpecialGuest> привет
<skai> SpecialGuest: что сломал?
<SpecialGuest> пока собираюсь
<bggooo> Нифига, из всей этой команищи выполняет только первое, на остальное забивает :)
<skai> bggooo: естесственно.я ж сказал, что такая не заработает
<bggooo> skai, ну я просто skype & pidgin и тд
<skai> bggooo: и че?все равно же не заработает
<bggooo> не
<bggooo> только первое
<skai> ну это то понятно.я так и ожидал
<bggooo> ща всеравно наколдую че нить)
<skai> ну пробуй конечно.хотя решение и простое, но ты колдуй
<bggooo> skai, какое решение?:)
<skai> bggooo: из двух кнопок
<bggooo> эм, ну ща
<skai> bggooo: подумай
<bggooo> щаща
<AlbertR|alt> всем привет
<skai> AlbertR|alt: что сломал?
<AlbertR|alt> :) пока ничего ,а надо что то сломать?
<AlbertR|alt> запросто
<skai> AlbertR|alt: сломай себе ногу:)
<AlbertR|alt> нее нее, это слишком экстремально :)
<skai> AlbertR|alt: а говоришь что запросто:)
<AlbertR|alt> ну так я не говорил что себе :) могу тебе :)
<skai> AlbertR|alt: чужую ломать легко.ты свою сломай.хотя можешь и мою попробовать
<AlbertR|alt> :)
<AlbertR|alt> ты со своими ногами мну с толку сбил :) хотел чета ж спросить вот, теперь забыл :(
<AlbertR|alt> о вспомнил :)
<AlbertR|alt> можно чем нибудь отследить почему иногда тормозит mysql ?
<AlbertR|alt> база мизерная а запросы то летают то тормозят, не предсказуемо
<skai> AlbertR|alt: ну ты последи за кривизной рук того, кто вводит запросы:)составь график
<AlbertR|alt> моя кривизна рук прямолинейна, тем более что неделю назад те же запросы летали, и больше я к ним не притрагивался, да и запрос то все поля без каких либо условий
<_di> и в базу ничего не добавлялось
<skai> и обновления не применял
<AlbertR|alt> нет
<skai> и вообще "оно само"
<_di> и вообще система ничего не пишет в файлы при работе
<AlbertR|alt> обновления были у мускуля, из репозитория юбунты
<_di> мой хрустальный шар молчит...
<skai> AlbertR|alt: откатись и все
<AlbertR|alt> пишет, пишу логи запросов по времени выполения, из трех запросов два быстрые третий по 20 секу (запросы одни и теже)
<_di> explain что говорит?
<AlbertR|alt> explain ?
<_di> http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/explain.html
<_di> ну или describe
<AlbertR|alt> описание и структуру полей в запрашиваемой таблице
<skai> есть те, кто оперу дурацкую юзает?
<ck80> есть
<skai> празднуйте, неверные.вышла 11 версия
<micro-chipset> skai:Чем тебе опера не угодила?
<User311[web]> привет!
<ck80> а.. уже установил
<bggooo> работает)
<Evpidol> re
 * bggooo довольный пошел пить чай с ториком
<bggooo> тьфу)
<Evpidol> oi
<CyberHedgehog> Добрый день! Есть "счастливые" обладатели видеокарт ATI?
<kukman> здраствуйте
<SergeyIT> ку
<kukman> у меня Radeon hd 4225 и я счастлив
<SergeyIT> надолго?
<CyberHedgehog> а драйвер какой используете?
<kukman> а еще есть у меня тачпад, который определяется как ps/2 generic mouse
<kukman> catalyst
<micro-chipset> CyberHedgehog:Я бы сказал несчастные обладатели. А не счастливые
<CyberHedgehog> были ли проблемы с расслоением кадров?
<CyberHedgehog> ну так в кавычках и написал
<micro-chipset> Был радеон раньше проблем с ним было куча а потом он сгорел и я был счастлив купил джифорс
<kukman> ну, артифакты есть
<kukman> но я не много играю. flatout 2 тянет на ура
<kukman> часто на нестандартном разрешении артефакты
<kukman> в героях 5 например
<CyberHedgehog> да я не про игры. в фильмах это очень раздражает
<kukman> аа. в фильмов такого нет
<kukman> а что за еффект - расслоение кадров?
<CyberHedgehog> как бы попонятнее выразиться... ны вобщем при динамических сценах появляются полосы, как еслиб картинку разрезать и в разные стороны сместить. вот как то так.
 * SergeyIT обладатель старых радеонов и тоже счастлив (игр не надо, кино показывают)
<rapidsp> CyberHedgehog: забыл, какая карта у тебя?
<kukman> CyberHedgehog, вобщем у ати такое, что одна видяха будет тебе показвыать все без разбору, а вторая даже на фильмах затыкаться
<rapidsp> ати...
<CyberHedgehog> radeon hd4550
<rapidsp> а новый дров не помог?
<CyberHedgehog> не помог.
<rapidsp> у мя нвидиа, кеды - то же самое :)
<rapidsp> ща попробую дрова обновить...
<SergeyIT> несчастные! (
<CyberHedgehog> даа.. :'(
<kukman> CyberHedgehog, у меня - младший брат твоей
<kukman> а видео обычное или hd какое-то?
<CyberHedgehog> любое
<SergeyIT> kukman, скорее наоброт...
<rapidsp> с некоторыми кодеками более терпимо
<CyberHedgehog> какими?
<rapidsp> не засекал
<rapidsp> старыми скорее
<kukman> SergeyIT, тю. я сплутал с hd 4250 =(
<kukman> у него hd 4550
<CyberHedgehog> кстати, дело, наверное не в кодеках - на окна этот трабл тоже распространяется, если их резко подергать
<alexgluck> всем ку
<micro-chipset> xorg.conf покажи
<CyberHedgehog> Section "ServerLayout"
<CyberHedgehog> 	Identifier     "aticonfig Layout"
<CyberHedgehog> 	Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0" 0 0
<CyberHedgehog> EndSection
<CyberHedgehog> Section "Module"
<CyberHedgehog> EndSection
<CyberHedgehog> Section "Monitor"
<CyberHedgehog> 	Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"
<CyberHedgehog> 	Option	    "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"
<CyberHedgehog> 	Option	    "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"
<CyberHedgehog> 	Option	    "DPMS" "true"
<CyberHedgehog> EndSection
<CyberHedgehog> Section "Monitor"
<CyberHedgehog> 	Identifier   "0-LVDS"
<CyberHedgehog> 	Option	    "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"
<CyberHedgehog> 	Option	    "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"
<CyberHedgehog> 	Option	    "DPMS" "true"
<CyberHedgehog> 	Option	    "PreferredMode" "1366x768"
<rapidsp> !paste| CyberHedgehog
<ubuntuhelp> CyberHedgehog: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com , http://dumpz.org/ или http://paste.org.ru
<CyberHedgehog> 	Option	    "TargetRefresh" "60"
<CyberHedgehog> 	Option	    "Position" "0 0"
<CyberHedgehog> 	Option	    "Rotate" "normal"
<CyberHedgehog> 	Option	    "Disable" "false"
<CyberHedgehog> EndSection
<CyberHedgehog> Section "Device"
<CyberHedgehog> 	Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"
<CyberHedgehog> 	Driver      "fglrx"
<CyberHedgehog> 	Option	    "TexturedVideoSync" "on"
<CyberHedgehog> 	Option	    "Monitor-LVDS" "0-LVDS"
<kukman> останьвись
<CyberHedgehog> 	BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"
<CyberHedgehog> EndSection
<CyberHedgehog> Section "Screen"
<CyberHedgehog> 	Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0"
<CyberHedgehog> 	Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"
<CyberHedgehog> 	DefaultDepth     24
<CyberHedgehog> 	SubSection "Display"
<CyberHedgehog> 		Viewport   0 0
<CyberHedgehog> 		Depth     24
<CyberHedgehog> 	EndSubSection
<CyberHedgehog> EndSection
<rapidsp> на радиоканале зачитывают исходники ядра, а на ирц-канале зачитывают вслух конфиги иксов ))))
<alexgluck> кто поможет настраивал бинд по книге. И в логе http://itpaste.ru/282232 такая фигня
<iZab> Доброе утро.  Вопрос: geany не компилит (Pascal).  fpc пакеты скачаны. Никто не стыкался?
<micro-chipset> CyberHedgehog:больше так не делай Выкладывать сюда надо http://paste.pro/
<micro-chipset>  iZab:  а че должен?
<iZab> micro-chipset, эммм, ну,по идее должен компилить...расскажите дураку - что не так?
<CyberHedgehog> Извиняюсь. http://paste.pro/282237
<alexgluck> кто поможет настраивал бинд по книге. И в логе http://itpaste.ru/282232 такая фигня. Интересуют эти строчки  http://paste.pro/282238
<micro-chipset> CyberHedgehog: а дрова как ставил на видюху?
<SergeyIT> iZab, а fpc компилит?
<alexgluck> никто про днс не знает? О.о
<CyberHedgehog> загрузил с сайта амд, запустил в консоли, появилось окно атишное, нажал установить. и все вродебы
<SergeyIT> CyberHedgehog, а в каталисте настроить?
<iZab> SergeyIT, с консоли вроде запускался, компилить что-то не пробовал
<CyberHedgehog> настраивал. разние вариации с ползунками перепробовал
<SergeyIT> iZab, а что значит не компилит? Какие ошибки?
<micro-chipset> iZab:http://wiki.edumandriva.ru/wiki/index.php/%D0%A0%D1%83%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BE%D0%B4%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B2%D0%BE_%D0%BF%D0%BE_%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%82%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B9%D0%BA%D0%B5_Geany_%D0%B4%D0%BB%D1%8F_%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B1%D0%BE%D1%82%D1%8B_%D1%81_%D1%8F%D0%B7%D1%8B%D0%BA%D0%B0%D0%BC%D0%B8_%D0%BF%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B3%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%BC%D0%BC%D0%B8%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B8%D1%8F
<SergeyIT> micro-chipset, это к чему под Вин?
<iZab> SergeyIT, ошибок никаких. Пиктограммы (Сборка,Компиляция,Запуск) неактивны. Горячие клавиши тоже - ноль реакции.
<AndreX> доброго времени суток всем
<iZab> micro-chipset, "...где C:\lazarus\fpc\2.2.2\bin\i386-win32\ - путь до файла компилятора fpc.exe." - пугает @_@
<SergeyIT> iZab, значит настройки смотреть и править
<SergeyIT> iZab, может проще в лазарусе писать?
<iZab> SergeyIT, хз, проде гуглил, то fpc "%f" - должно пахать
<AndreX> ктонибудь знает конвертер из рпм в деб
<iZab> SergeyIT, хз, мне джини всегда более дружелюбным был
<ck80> AndreX alien
<SergeyIT> iZab, вроде чистый паскаль сейчас нигде и не юзают. Больше - дельфи (лазарус)
<iZab> SergeyIT, чисто для обучения
<SergeyIT> iZab, тогда лучше Си
<iZab> SergeyIT, наверное :) Не дорос пока до Си. Наверное.
<AndreX> ck88: спасибо
<SergeyIT> iZab, они по сложности одного плана (если не заморачиваться)
<iZab> SergeyIT, хм. Просто пробовал изучать по книге "C++ за 21 день" - то как-то тяжело показалось
<iZab> SergeyIT, мб я неправ, но разве C# \ C++\ C  очень уж отличаются между собой?
<SergeyIT> iZab, не нужны такие книги, читай классиков
<SergeyIT> iZab, по синтаксису не очень, а по идеологии - сильно. Но это не проблема - дорогу осилит идущий
<iZab> SergeyIT, хм, интересно, надо будет попробовать, так сказать, попытка №2
<SergeyIT> iZab, так надо не пытаться, а изучать! Хорошо при этом иметь задачу, которую надо программно решить )
<Bezoomie> artus|znc|:  Привет , ты тут?
<Bezoomie> SergeyIT:  Привет
<SergeyIT> ку, не буди зверя!
<Bezoomie> SergeyIT:  в ком не будить?
<SergeyIT> не в ком, а кого
<Bezoomie> SergeyIT:  кого?
<SergeyIT> опа!
<iZab> SergeyIT, ой, забыл, нельзя говорить "попробовать" - Бодо Шифер,точно
<micro-chipset> iZab: а ты не можешь на свой адрес заменить? А вобще гугл на что? Или там бан?
<iZab> micro-chipset, ох, нет, с гуглом дружим, но час поисков ни к чему не привел.
<micro-chipset> iZab: ужасная книга "C++ за 21 день"
<hookah[sleeping]> всем ку
<micro-chipset> iZab: отличаются и много мелчей
<iZab> micro-chipset, сложно выбирать книги подобного плана только по отзывам в интернете.
<micro-chipset> по си читай Керниган,Ритчи тока посвежей издание по си++ Бьерн Страуструп ну или можно лафоре
<SergeyIT> у классиков, кстати, в книгах появились главы для линуксоидов
<micro-chipset> iZab: а ты читай класиков не ошибешься
<P[0_o]nika> Лафоре очень кайфно читается имхо.
<micro-chipset> SergeyIT:  это про кого?
<P[0_o]nika> Добрый день всем
<micro-chipset> P[0_o]nika: да и стандарт выдержан современный
<SergeyIT> iZab, а начать и отсюда можно http://www.firststeps.ru/linux/
<SergeyIT>  micro-chipset, о тех кого ты поименовал, был недавно в книжном и полистал последние издания
<micro-chipset> SergeyIT:ужасная вещь много что не современно есть опечатки
<micro-chipset> SergeyIT: не видел свежего надо глянуть
<SergeyIT>  micro-chipset, есть, но для первого шага нормально, заодно и научиться с опечатками бороться ;)
<micro-chipset> SergeyIT: ну это да там норм написано как компилятором пользоваться хоть этому научится
<P[0_o]nika> мне кажется когда не разбираешься в вопросе то опечатки могут только повредить )
<Bezoomie> ку
<SergeyIT>  micro-chipset, жизнь программиста, а то как у разведчиков - всегда ожидаешь подвоха
<micro-chipset> P[0_o]nika: неа. Если тока сам разберешься
<SergeyIT> *это
<micro-chipset> и ошибки заставляют думать. а то копипастить любой может
<P[0_o]nika> Ну речь не о копипасте же
<P[0_o]nika> ошибка например в названии загловочного файла не самы лучший способ думать начать
<SergeyIT> самый крутой язык программирования - копипастный ))
<micro-chipset> P[0_o]nika: ну даже набирая скорее всего если сразу запуститься программа без ошибок ты пойдешь дальше и толком не разберешься как она работает и ошибки допускать даже полезно на них научишься лучше
<P[0_o]nika> я учился делая несколько произвольных задач по теме
<micro-chipset> P[0_o]nika: это не каждый делает
<P[0_o]nika> Микро, это вопрос подхода
<P[0_o]nika> если хочу научится, буду делать пока не пойму, а иначе зачем?
<micro-chipset> P[0_o]nika:это да
<micro-chipset> не у всех такой подход а жаль
<P[0_o]nika> кому жаль?)
<rapidsp> блин кино больно статичное попалось, никак не проверю это самое "расслоение"
<Lamer_BOT> Ïðèâåò âñåì, êîãî íå âèäåë...
<ubuntuhelp> Lamer_BOT! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Lamer_BOT> hi all
<SergeyIT> Lamer_BOT всех не видел?
<SergeyIT> micro-chipset, P[0_o]nika, вас бы на перфокарты пересадить и компиляцию проги 1-2 раза в день с разборкой листингов ;)
<P[0_o]nika> Нет спасибо )
<P[0_o]nika> Меня и так неплохо кормят)
<SergeyIT> слабо!
<z13> кормили неплохо бы - глаз не закрывался б.
<P[0_o]nika> ) Вопрос зачем? на перфокартах у меня бабушка программировала так что если что есть к  кому обратиться )
<SergeyIT> P[0_o]nika, не поможет - это самому пройти надо
<P[0_o]nika> да, наверное так и есть
<Lamer_BOT> Ïðèâåò âñåì, êîãî íå âèäåë...
<ubuntuhelp> Lamer_BOT! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Bezoomie> Где качать Дебиан сквизи  6 ?
<SergeyIT> Lamer_BOT а кого не видел?
<SergeyIT> Lamer_BOT выбери кодировку!
<Lamer_BOT> Ïðèâåò âñåì, êîãî íå âèäåë...
<ubuntuhelp> Lamer_BOT! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<ubuntu_newbie> здраствуйте
<ubuntu_newbie> есть кто?
<SergeyIT> никого
<Taurendil> здорово други, как в gajim настроить уведомление о почте на gmail, почему-то этот пункт в меню не активен
<micro-chipset> никого
<Evpidokl> никого нету
<Evpidokl> Taurendil: добиться, чтобы стал активен?
<Evpidokl> а что такое gajim?
<Taurendil> Evpidokl, следовало промолчать
<Evpidokl> Taurendil: а я разве что-то существенное сказал?
<Evpidokl> намекнул просто...
<Taurendil> Evpidokl, высказывание о том, о чем не имеешь представления довольно существенно
<Evpidokl> Taurendil: так же как и вопросы :)
<Evpidokl> Taurendil: вопрос был о меню, как я понял?
<areks> Привет всем
<Evpidokl> если меню, лучше не тут спрашивать, так я думоя
<Evpidokl> ю*
<Taurendil> вопрос о гаджиме, и то что ты думаешь мало кого волнует
<SergeyIT> Taurendil: а что такое всё-таки gajim?
<Evpidokl> areks: привет! У тебя тоже пункт меню неактивен? :)
<areks> народ подскажите сложно установить граб на раздел с ubuntu а не в mbr  чтобы acronis os selector нашёл его, и есть ли какие-то особенности установки граба если у меня для /home и /var разные разделы выделены
<Taurendil> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gajim
<Evpidokl> Taurendil: договорились. Давай ты уже больше не будешь рассказывать мне о том, что никого не волнует, а я не буду тебя спрашивать, о твоих любимых Windows приложениях. :)
<Taurendil> Evpidokl, при чем тут винда?
<Taurendil> лол
<SergeyIT> areks - http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%B2%D0%BE%D1%81%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BB%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5_grub
<Evpidokl> Taurendil: а при чем тут меню?
<areks> SergeyIT: у меня grub2 если что
<areks> это не важно?
<Evpidokl> Taurendil: твое любимое приложение в графической среде X Window все же работает? Иначе, какое меню? Просто вопрос виндовый какой-то. показалось
<Taurendil> Evpidokl, для тебя видимо слово меню означает не совсем то, что для остальных людей. а ты в консоли сидишь, без иксов, типа тру?
<Evpidokl> Taurendil: нет. я не в консоли сижу. в X. Но все что ты пока что мог спросить, это настройте мне правильное меню. Не заметил?
<Taurendil> Evpidokl, читать научись и смысл слов понимать
<Evpidokl> Taurendil: не обижайся... просто если ты рассказываешь что-то о приложении, описывая как выглядит меню, и что у тебя в итоге не работает, то чего ты ждал?
<SergeyIT> areks - так там по грабу2
<Taurendil> Evpidokl, где ты видел рассказы? о каком приложении? я спросил как подвесить там уведомление о почте с gmail. в настройках есть пункт такой. была тема на форуме, сейчас найти не могу. думал ответят сразу. а тебе следует уже уяснить, что лучше промолчать, чем гÐ
<SergeyIT> Taurendil, чего ругаешься - "Evpidok, РіРґРµ ты видел рассказы"
<Evpidokl> Taurendil: а что такое гаджм?
<Taurendil> test
<ubuntuhelp> Taurendil, Понг.
<areks> SergeyIT: sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev а это типо мы примонтируем другие разделы линукса типо home var?
<Evpidokl> впрочем, у мне ведь гугль есть, тырнет-то работает пока что... :) Хотя, не интересный вопрос
<micro-chipset> falredz: нахрена лесть с советами если даже не знаешь что это
<Taurendil> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gajim
<Evpidokl> о!
<Taurendil> вот и я говорю
<SergeyIT> areks, читай (работать надо ( )
<Evpidokl> Кажися, не только у меня интнернет есть :)
<Taurendil> Evpidokl, где ты видел рассказы? о каком приложении? я спросил как подвесить там уведомление о почте с gmail. в настройках есть пункт такой. была тема на форуме, сейчас найти не могу. думал ответят сразу
<Taurendil> Evpidokl,  а тебе следует уже уяснить, что лучше промолчать, чем говорить чушь
<areks> SergeyIT: ну просто у меня линукс разбит на три раздела /(корень) /home и /var и вот дял них надо что-то в грабе указывать
<Evpidokl> Taurendil: да. мы очень похожи :)
<Evpidokl> Taurendil: хочу дать тебе совет таки
<Taurendil> мал еще, советы давать
<Evpidokl> Taurendil: не иди на юниксовые форумы рассказывать о том, как у тебя выглядит меню. Могут не понять... :)
<Taurendil> я ничего такого и не рассказывал, если не заметил
<P[0_o]nika> Evpidokl: если ты не вкурсе, детальное описание того как выглядит приложение у конкретного пользователя + его действия - есть обязательная процедура  для выяснения как ему помочь. Так что тут вопрос только в твоем восприятии
<Evpidokl> а было про действия?
<micro-chipset> Evpidokl: Он все норм выразился и не к чему лесть когда сам не понимаешь о чем речь даже
<areks> SergeyIT:  моешь подробней объянить что мы так делаем в статье, там тупо послежовательность действий и я не уверен что мне нужно сделать имено так
<Taurendil> Evpidokl, вообще за такое преда положена, но ладно уж
<areks> SergeyIT: мне нцжен граб не в mbr а на разделе с линукс чтобы его другой загрузчик нашёл, и я тут не погу понять нужно ли что-то делать с разделами /home /var , что это за команда. чтонее зачем она sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<Evpidokl> areks: не надо чтобы другой загрузчик нашел GRUB!
<areks> Evpidokl: обоснуй
<Evpidokl> areks: или расскажи подробней
<areks> Evpidokl: я уже все рассказал, у меня стоит acronis os selector но он не видит линукса, поэтому мне надо установить grub2 на раздел с линуксом чтобы акронис мог его найти
<Evpidokl> areks: забей
<areks> Evpidokl: обоснуй
<Evpidokl> areks: грохни все и оставь GRUB в качестве OS-селектора
<areks> Evpidokl: спасибо но таких советов не надо
<Evpidokl> обосновал?
<Evpidokl> areks: ну... тогда грузись как знаешь :)
<micro-chipset> Evpidokl: ты прям в каждой бочке затычка смотрю посоветывать то не можешь а везде лезешь зато.
<areks> Evpidokl: как тебе уже выше писали научись читать что другие пишут а не гони чушь
<areks> micro-chipset: +1
<Evpidokl> да посоветовать-то я могу... разве нет?
<areks> Evpidokl: нет
 * Evpidokl ржот как лось :)
<micro-chipset> Evpidokl:  лучше молчи раз не знаешь толком не чего
<micro-chipset> а то твои советы тока смех вызывают не более
<Evpidokl> micro-chipset: да радибога. Смеяться полезно! :)
<Evpidokl> а у меня вопросы смеха не вызывают :(
<P[0_o]nika> а возвращаясь к вопросу есть ли основания использовать именно акронис? про него пишут что он ext3 не распознает
<micro-chipset> Evpidokl:  любопытно стало  какой дистрибутив  у такого гуру как ты и сколько ты им пользуешься?
<Evpidokl> нет оснований.
<P[0_o]nika> почему не подходит настроенный граб вместо него?
<z13> areks: у тебя как с английским? есть мануал для ручного добавления вин7 в АОС. думаю по аналогии можно линукс попробовать
<Taurendil> micro-chipset, +1
<Evpidokl> снести и забыть. GRUB'а хватит по-любому самого по себе
<Evpidokl> о чем и речь
<P[0_o]nika> стоп я просто спрашиваю не надо меня подписывать под снести и забыть
<z13> areks: http://www.themudcrab.com/acronis_oss_vistamanual.php
<Evpidokl> ну... ты спросил, я ответил.
<areks> z13: нет там есть инстуркция и она говрит что надо граб2 поставить на раздел с линуксом, а не в мбр
<Evpidokl> P[0_o]nika: я никого ни на что не подписываю. Сказать-то можно?
<P[0_o]nika> Я спросил у ТС)
<Taurendil> Evpidokl, иными словами пофлудить?
<Evpidokl> ну, типа того :)
<Taurendil> за флуд в бан пойдешь
<z13> пробуй ему пихнуть не sda а sda1
<Evpidokl> тут такие все нервные... прям диву даюсь и подозреваю, что подсознательно в вопросе было то, на что надо отвечать: "читай man", если не понял спроси о том, чего не понял
<micro-chipset> Evpidokl: ну так сколько лет? мне любопытно жутко
<Evpidokl> micro-chipset: 42 почти
<Taurendil> Evpidokl, не может быть
<amigo> Evpidokl: такой старый, а не знаешь, что тичать руководства и инструкции жутко полезно
<Evpidokl> micro-chipset: при чем тут мой возраст, и ДИСТРИБУТИВ, которым я пользуюсь?
<micro-chipset> Evpidokl: я про пользование linux
<Evpidokl> Taurendil: к сожалению, может :(
<Evpidokl> micro-chipset: про пользование linux с 98-го года, вроде, начал
<Taurendil> и еще кто-то удивляется, почему страна катится ко всем чертям...
<micro-chipset> твой возраст не интересен
<Evpidokl> или с 99
<Evpidokl> ну, в прошлом веке, короче
<ubuntu_newbie> какой минимальный размер коренного раздела должен быть для УБУНТУ 10,04 ??
<micro-chipset> Evpidokl: и с какого дистрибутива начал? и какой сейчас
<Evpidokl> micro-chipset: ну  хоршоо
<z13> areks: граб ставится на физический диск. если у тебя один жесткий диск - фишка не сканает.
<ubuntu_newbie> какой минимальный размер коренного раздела должен быть для УБУНТУ 10,04 ??
<Taurendil> ubuntu_newbie, ну гигов 10-15 надо минимум
<areks> z13: не понял
<z13> areks: у тебя сколько жестких дисков в компе?
<areks> z13: у меня ноут сответсвенно 1
<micro-chipset> Evpidokl: и на 11-12 лет пользования ты не тянешь разве что только слушал на нем музыку и смотрел фильмы
<Evpidokl> в 99-м году???
<P[0_o]nika> =)
<z13> areks: граб ставится не на раздел а на весь диск сразу же. тут или граб или АОС. только один загрузчик может быть.
<Evpidokl> micro-chipset: музыку и фильмы??? А я думал, что ты после такого вопроса и моего честногоответа кинешься дико перечитывать что я тут написал, если честно... :(
<P[0_o]nika> ну вообще буквально через три года я уже смотрел мплеером киношки так что и 99 может быть можно было
<areks> z13: мм... ну а вообще как тогда линукс грузится
<areks> z13: например если макос поставить сверху она будет грузить линукс
<areks> и без помощи граба
<Evpidokl> z13: +1
<Evpidokl> amigo: о чем я тебе и говорил. Не топырь пальцы, или не задавай глупых вопросов
<areks> z13: если у тебя есть личшние 5 мин, я кину ссылочку где написано как лечитися все это на форуме акрониса, может я просто не совсем понимаю что там требутуют от меня
<Evpidokl> areks: забудь про акроникс!
<areks> Evpidokl: с тобой уже всем все понятно
<Evpidokl> или это - не лечится, если не забудешь
<z13> areks: кидай
<areks> z13: http://forum.acronis.com/forum/3156#comment-1498
<areks> тампара строк
<Evpidokl> только за всех не надо говорить...
<areks> areks: это вроде по грабу первому а вот для граба второго http://forum.acronis.com/forum/12233
<micro-chipset> Evpidokl: перечитывать ту чушь что ты написал я бы не стал
<Evpidokl> areks: ладно, надюсь, привыкнешь со временем, что тебе говорят не то что ты хотел услышать, а то что ты ПОТОМ поймешь и сам
<areks> z13: собственно мне просто повторить те действия
<areks> z13: и не важно как у меня линукс установлен
<z13> вторая ссылка. пункты 7-9. там всего 3 команды.
<areks> z13: то есть это то что надо
<Dinamic-Adm> Добрый день всем! Как законнектиться по ssh к другому порту? НЕ к 22
<z13> да
<Evpidokl> Dinamic-Adm: nab ssh
<Evpidokl> Dinamic-Adm: -p
<z13> тока грузиться надо с лайв-сд
<areks> z13: я уже с лайв сд )
<micro-chipset> после хоста порт укажи
<Dinamic-Adm> 	
<Dinamic-Adm> micro-chipset: имя_пользователя@айпи:порт?
<Evpidokl> и логин ч @ перед
<Evpidokl> ^)
<Dinamic-Adm> так чтоле?
<Evpidokl> nfr
<Evpidokl> так
<Dinamic-Adm> не рабоатает
<Evpidokl> блин, как вы это все юзаетете, если даже man не читали?
<Evpidokl> нет
<Dinamic-Adm> есть хост который точно работает на 22 порту, так вот если к нему коннекчусь без указания порта- всё ок. если как вы посоветовали - нет коннекта
<Evpidokl> -p port Port to connect to on the remote host.
<Bezoomie> Может кто то знает где взять Debian 6.0 Squeeze  ??? Гугли не гуглит
<Dinamic-Adm> Evpidokl: спс большое
<Evpidokl> а если сказать ssh -p 22 user@host, то сразу не коннектится уже?
<Dinamic-Adm> я пробовал снчала user@host:22    )))
<Evpidokl> Dinamic-Adm: не за что :(
<Evpidokl> Dinamic-Adm: ты просто попросил посмотреть в man и рассказать, что там хоть пишут-то?
<Dinamic-Adm> Evpidokl: сорри за тупость
<himik> только что после обновления система 10.04 стала дико тормозить
<rapidsp> ребут?
<P[0_o]nika> ps -aux?
<areks> z13: сорри тут 1 вопрс grub-install --root-directory=/media/482ff690-b033-466c-808c-704cf8140410 --force /dev/sda6 в этой команде /media/482... и /dev/sda6 должны указывать один и тотже раздел
<z13> естессно
<z13> смотри на каком разделе у тебя убунта, бери ИД этого раздела и ставь туда граб
<himik> жесть, мышка стала двигаться рывками, переключение между окнами сильно тормозит, неужели это тот самый баг...
<P[0_o]nika> посоветуйте кайфный rss ридер?
<P[0_o]nika> под гнома
<skai> P[0_o]nika: google reader
<bggooo> P[0_o]nika, thunderbird не?
<bggooo> че мудрить
<P[0_o]nika> хм тандерберд не смотрел над попробовать, а гугл этж вроде вебовый
<Dinamic-Adm> P[0_o]nika: FF
<Dinamic-Adm> FireFox
<P[0_o]nika> я вот недавно буквально с ФФ на хром перешел
<P[0_o]nika> что то пока нравится
<P[0_o]nika> )
<bggooo> Хром вообще красава)
<z13> я уже не недавно. полгода на хроме.
<P[0_o]nika> лису только ради файрбага
<P[0_o]nika> иногда запускаю
<bggooo> самая фича это облачные закладки в акаунте гугла)) я тащусь просто
<P[0_o]nika> ну я токо пару недель)
<P[0_o]nika> так что даже не вкурсе че это за облачные закладки)
<z13> лису тока для вэб-морды д-линков. в хроме кривовато грузит.
<P[0_o]nika> не юзай д-линки)
<bggooo> P[0_o]nika, ну всмысле синхронизация закладок)
<bggooo> в FF тоже можно но с котылем типа XMARKS вроде, а тут все готово уже
<P[0_o]nika> аа юзал xmarks для этого но они умерли
<bggooo> да ну? Че правда?))
<P[0_o]nika> вроде с января будут недоступны их сервера
<bggooo> оо, обидно, хороший сервис
<Dinamic-Adm> Чем Transmission отличается от Transmission QT ???
<P[0_o]nika> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/browsers/105084/
<bggooo> ща гляну
<bggooo> ну ничего я давно уже закладки слил в Crome
<bggooo> благо дополнение было для хрома :)
<P[0_o]nika> ) А я вот тока собираюсь заняться
<P[0_o]nika> но таааак лень 0_щ
<bggooo> че лень то :)
<bggooo> https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/ajpgkpeckebdhofmmjfgcjjiiejpodla
<P[0_o]nika> кул спс)
<z13> Bezoomie: http://www.xaker.kz/news/debian-60-squeeze-skachat
<Bezoomie> z13:  спасибо, а что реально это ее вес (187.42 МБ )
<skai-falkorr> bggooo: а ниче что хмаркс закрывается?
<bggooo> поэтому и дал кенту ссылку чтобы он закладки из иксмаркса закинул в Хром, а потом уже синхронизировал через гугл-аккаун. Такчто думаю ничего)
<Bezoomie> skai-falkorr:  привет
<Bezoomie> skai-falkorr:  дело есть
<biocoder> посоветуйте ктонить среду разработки OpenGL или прикладного програмирования
<skai-falkorr> bggooo: аг.старая добрая импортирования из другого браузера - уже не модно?
<P[0_o]nika> biocoder - Netbeans C++?
<bggooo> skai-falkorr, да почему не модно, всякое бывает, может у него нет под рукой FF набитого закладками, или может он систему только поставил, я откуда знаю)
<z13> Bezoomie: это инсталлятор. он с инета вытянет что ему надо.
<Bezoomie> z13: ок спасибо, его также писать на диск и потом загружать? Ставить на комп
<z13> Bezoomie: http://www.debian.org/distrib/
<Bezoomie> А Дебиан будет по сложнее Убунты для новичка?
<Evpidokl> будет
<z13> Bezoomie: http://www.debian.org/releases/squeeze/index.en.html вот тебе аглицкий набор ссылок по сквизи.
<Evpidokl> Bezoomie: но черз это надой пройти.
<Bezoomie> Тогда почему же artus посоветовал Дебиана?
<Evpidokl> Bezoomie: потому что - надо :)
<Bezoomie> Evpidokl: тогда мне лучше скачать ДВД чем инсталятор?
<Evpidokl> Bezoomie: Debian хоть, по крайней мере, с человеком заигрывать не станет. Они не о кнопочках думают. Если сам не понимаешь, как и что ты делаешь, то там даже и кнопочек не предлагают
<Evpidokl> Bezoomie: DVD не надо, если, конечно, нет проблем с каналом
<Bezoomie> Evpidokl: как не надо я же не знаю что за пакеты загрузить надо, и по поводу кнопочек - типа чтоб не накосячить ?
<Evpidokl> Bezoomie: все равно потом все обновлять будешь. Зачем DVD, если нормально надо совсем не все
<Evpidokl> Bezoomie: так потом узгаешь, что за пакеты нада.... Не проблема. А записанный диск уже тоже... и выкинуть жалко, и подарить стыдно
<Evpidokl> Bezoomie: не тяни DVD
<z13> Bezoomie: ставь нетинсталл. потом устанавливай что тебе надо. надо, например, браузер - выбрал какой и установил. т.д. по списку того, что надо.
<Bezoomie> Evpidokl:  то есть инсталятор сам знает что нужно полюбому ставить, а то что не поставиться , можно будет до грузить?
<z13> Bezoomie: типа того.
<Evpidokl> Bezoomie:ну...что надо ставить - это только ты знаешь
<Bezoomie> z13:  ок , спасибо, Evpidokl  сегодня ночью буду мучить )))
<Evpidokl> Bezoomie: по крайней мере, без линуха ты не будешь... но Dedian аскетичней, как бы
<Bezoomie> Убунту с наворотами проц жрет
<z13> +1 красноглазый
<Evpidokl> Bezoomie: по крайней мере apt уж у тебя сразу будет. Для начала там будет все, его не хватает для начала
<Evpidokl> Bezoomie: нет. нифига не жрет
<Bezoomie> так Убунту 10 10 у меня, чет иногда подлагивает
<Evpidokl> Bezoomie: у тебя, наверно AMD K5 :)
<Evpidokl> s/все, его/все, чего/
<Bezoomie> не Пень 4 2.8гц 1.5 гб  Джифорсе 7600
<Evpidokl> Bezoomie: ну... и нормально, для дома для семьи
<Bezoomie> но Убунту странно пашет
<engineer> убунту студио 10.10 тоже иногда подлагивает.
<Evpidokl> Bezoomie: а чего странного?
<Bezoomie> Но красиво, но когда Артус показал Дебиана, Мне оч понравилось
<Nebulosa> интересно чем
<Nebulosa> суть одна и та же
<Bezoomie> Оформлением И сказал что там стабильнее
<Evpidokl> ну... блин, я не знаю... я задумал себе машинку вот купить по частям домой... так, блин, у меня на нее денег нет. даже если по частям....
<Bezoomie> Evpidokl:  и чего?
<Evpidokl> блин... эти новые процессоры от Intelл такие дорогие что-то... фиг знает. буду жить на чем есть. Дома-то - тырнет есть и ладно
<Evpidokl> денег на эту красоту все равно нету :(
<Bezoomie> купи проц 3000 р , интел i5 или меньше
<Evpidokl> да вот фигу! я 1136 хотел, фиог с ней, с электроэнергией! и i7
<Evpidokl> да и ладно.....
<Evpidokl> хотя на i3 машинки для дома для семьи тоже вполне способные, как я замечаю
<Bezoomie> i7 ты загнул он такой не нужен , с ним ща просто денег зарабатывают , типа как нано технологию впаривают , а толку т него нету
<Evpidokl> нифига не загнул
<Evpidokl> я хочу еще и Леопарда параллельно с ним иметь
<engineer> если сравнивать с Xeon то i7/i5 даже кажутся дешёвыми.
<Bezoomie> ))))) Купи сразу мака и не парься в туже сумму вылезешь
<Evpidokl> они оба у людей живут нифига не тормозит... но на i7 я это видел
<Evpidokl> да мак уже есть
<Evpidokl> они вобще дорогие мама не горюй
<Bezoomie> 70 и будет тебе средненькое счастье
<Evpidokl> мак старенький уже :(
<Evpidokl> сам еле-еле душа в теле
<Bezoomie> Короче Линукс ставь в скором будушем и игры норм будут, хотя если взять Вольфштейн опен, то там графа супер, также Квака4
<Bezoomie> а так я в свободное время , для отвлечения всего , играю по сети в Кастл Ретурн Вольфштейн, контра отдыхает
<Evpidokl> Ага! В Волка я отыграл
<Bezoomie> В нового играл в Опена?
<engineer> Evpidokl:(мак старенький уже) это с каким сравнить
<Evpidokl> Ну, последнего там у них товарища... конечно пришлось  нечестно замочить... Пришлось даже в тырнет слазить...
<Evpidokl> ой
<Bezoomie> Ты про Строгинов?
<Evpidokl> а я и не помню уже... неверно в Клозета
<Evpidokl> ну, на маке
<SirFrancisDrake> добрый день. Не пользовался ли кто-нибудь HDD с Advanced Format Drive?
<Evpidokl> OpenWolf.... я даже и слово такого не знал. Впрочем, у меня по жизни эклер
<Evpidokl> СКЛЕРОЗ!
<Evpidokl> мда...
<Evpidokl> SirFrancisDrake: а в чем сама проблема?
 * Evpidokl не пользовался, но догадывается, что не все такие
<mva> @op
<skai> mva: ты че?
<SirFrancisDrake> Evpidokl: в том, чтобы разбить и расформатировать диск с секторами по 4096 байт. "fdisk -b 4096" делает таблицу, которую никто не может прочитать, а parted/gparted игнорирует требование 4кб.
<Evpidokl> SirFrancisDrake: я же говорю честно, я не пользовался
<SirFrancisDrake> Evpidokl: это был мой способ ответить "кажется, искать тех, кто пользовался, проще, чем формулировать все детали проблемы и спамить ими" :)
<Evpidokl> SirFrancisDrake: при чем тут fdisk? в Ubuntu, как можно понять, не fdisk размеры секторов в файловой системе определяет
<SirFrancisDrake> Evpidokl: как разбить новый диск на разделы в Ubuntu? Я слышал про два способа: fdisk и parted
<Evpidokl> SirFrancisDrake: ну, раз только я подорвался, а мне просто делать нефиг, то, наверно, лучше спросить поздней, или никто не пользовался
<mva> skai: проверял, подцепил ли бот новую хостмаску :)
<skai> mva: не подцепил
<mva> @op
<mva> @deop
<mva> ;)
<skai> а вот теперь подцепил:)
<z13> я тоже хочу оп.
<z13> @op
<Evpidokl> z13: так на форуме заяву скажи. Может быть и дадут, почему нет?
<skai> @voice z13
<Evpidokl> тут какая-то интересная традиция, опам опами не сидеть... Почему так?
<Evpidokl> и вой дают, не как возможность говорить на модерируемом канале, а как предупреждение...
<engineer> сорри, за дурцкий вопрос но что это? (@voice z13, @op)
<Evpidokl> чудны дела...
<Evpidokl> войс*
<mva> !v| engineer
<ubuntuhelp> engineer: +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены.
<Evpidokl> да, я читал Правила... Удивился таки
<mva> Evpidokl: сидение опов без собаки - это часть сетевого этикета
<mva> и создание иллюзии равноправия
<Evpidokl> то есть, как бы, все равны, но тут неожиданно среди равных может вылезти оп без собаки и забанить
<mva> до того момента, пока кто-то не начинает себя плохо вести
 * z13 расстроен войсом
<Evpidokl> или войс дать в назидание :)
<mva> Evpidokl: да. Перед правилами все равны :)
<Evpidokl> mva: ну, перед Правилами-то все равны. но некоторые равней
<Evpidokl> зачем пытыться юзать обозначения IRC-киентов для предупрежденных? +v это вобще-то совсем не то для канала, как оно выглядит для тех, кто думает о плюсах в фидонет
<mva> :)
<mva> тем не менее
<Evpidokl> угу :(
<Evpidokl> такая фигня :(
<mva> в качестве голососа он тут бесполезен
<mva> ибо можно вешать молчанку
<mva> *голоса
<Evpidokl> бесполезен, пока канал без +m
<mva> поэтому используется как плюсомёт + поднимание в списке
<mva> чтоб было видно - сразу банить или предупреждать пользователя при нарушении
<Evpidokl> ну и зря используется, я считаю
<mva> prove it
<Evpidokl> лучше уже котлеты туда, IRC - сюда
 * z13 пал от "голососа"....
<z13> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<Evpidokl> ttl=500???
<Evpidokl> это что было?
<z13> ipv6
<skai> Evpidokl: то есть 100.500.0.0 тебя не смутило?
<mva> а 100.500.0.0 тебя не смущает?
<z13> ))
<Evpidokl> кокой ужов
<mva> z13: врунишка
<Evpidokl> с
<SirFrancisDrake> Advanced Format Drive. Кто-нибудь?
<Evpidokl> 100.500 уже смутило. Оно даже не хуизится :)
<SergeyIT> z13, радуйся - медаль получил ;)
<z13> я как представлю что будет когда массово все на ип6 перейдут.... работа саппорта будет пипец... пинг тот же по адресу..
<z13> SergeyIT: уже рад.
 * Evpidokl гордится новенькой медалью - сил нету
<z13> получил за желание стать опом.
<SirFrancisDrake> вместо опа?
<z13> угу
<SirFrancisDrake> удобно
<Evpidokl> z13: да не перейдут все массово на v6
<Evpidokl> z13: переходят те, кому действительно надо. кому не надо или не перейдут, или вобще так ничего и не заметят даже
<z13> перейдут... не так быстро как кажется, но скоро...
<SergeyIT> когда масовый переход будет, тогда и думать будем )
<z13> о... кстати надо лабораторию под ип6 в офисе замутить. откатать конфиги и узеров с вистой/семеркой попробовать загнать по ип6.
<Evpidokl> да...
<Evpidokl> виста... это же наследница мсдос?
<mva> z13: а ты не представляй
<mva> а читай спецификации
<mva> и поймешь, что ничего не будет
<Evpidokl> у них всегда были проблемы с тем, что бы правильно ТЦП/ИП перетырить
<SergeyIT> Evpidokl, ДОС вообще нормально не ТСПит
<Evpidokl> SergeyIT: ну DOC, вроде, пока была, только с Novell научилась...
<SergeyIT> Evpidokl, да нет, у меня по тсп соединена
<Evpidokl> а вобще-то наследники мсдос до сих пор на своих DNS серверах считают нормальным _ в имени хоста, например
<z13> mva: как так ничего. или ип-адрес из 15-ти знаков (включая точки), или из 39-ти...
<Evpidokl> как-то уткнулся в это, как баран... даже и не ожидал :(
<Evpidokl> жалко, что раньше никто не догадывался про MS DOS говорить "мсдос"
<Evpidokl> какое уже тут IP? какое тцп?
<mva> z13: а про rDNS ты ничего не слышал? спецификации не читал.
<mva> да и в ipv6 не обящательно 39 символов
<mva> для того, чтобы иметь айпишник в 39 символов надо быть либо крайне ленивым, либо быть из далекой-далекой галактики через 3000 лет
<z13> mva: жуть полная.. Reverse DNS lookups for IPv6 addresses use the special domain ip6.arpa. An IPv6 address appears as a name in this domain as a sequence of nibbles in reverse order, represented as hexadecimal digits as subdomains. For example, the pointer domain name corresponding to the IPv6 address 2001:db8::567:89ab is b.a.9.8.7.6.5.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.8.b.d.0.1.0.0.2.ip6.arpa.
<mva> z13: и?
<mva> это не то
<mva> и вообще
 * z13 молчит
<mva> в IPv6 в отличии от IPv4 возможен адрес из 4 символов включая разделители
<mva> но, вообще, возможность иметь гигантский /128 адрес в IPv6 - это Just As Planned
<mva> это именно то, ради чего он разрабатывался
<mva> чтобы можно было смело выкинуть NAT как явление
<z13> пруфлинк про адрес из 4-х символов есть? почитал бы.
<mva> да и приватные сеточки тоже
<mva> z13: f::1
<mva> z13: 1::1
<Evpidokl> и чтобы понять, что господин Мокапетрис DNS не просто так выдумал, а потому что он был гений просто
<den_> #ubuntumotu
<mva> DNS на самом деле — какашка :)
<mva> тоже нуждается в допиливании :)
<Evpidokl> Едгблище пришлО
<mva> @voice Evpidokl
<Evpidokl> edgbla has joined ubuntu-ru
<mva> это не оправдывает криптомат
<mva> :)
<Evpidokl> :)
<Evpidokl> да ладно, он ведь тут завсегдатай.
<Evpidokl> почему же я не могу так обрадоваться?
 * z13 думает, что + на самом деле положительный знак... и не поспоришь.
<Evpidokl> mva: про криптомат - это к математикам, я в слое едгбла не повинен
<SpecialGuest> ребят, сколько займет компиляция ядра на процессоре в 2гц?
<Evpidokl> SpecialGuest: что за процессор-то?
<SpecialGuest> intel
<Evpidokl> а...
<oni__> спещиал гест =\
<Evpidokl> SpecialGuest: ну... я думаю, мало времени займет :)
<z13> SpecialGuest: смотря какие модули и опции.
<mva> SpecialGuest: конкретнее
<mva> модель какая?
<SpecialGuest> я думаю стоит этим заниматься или нет
<Evpidokl> и смотря какой процесор интел :)
<mva> сколько ядер?
<SpecialGuest> 1
<Evpidokl> SpecialGuest	я думаю стоит этим заниматься или
<Evpidokl> SpecialGuest: нет. не стоит этим заниматься
<z13> SpecialGuest: больше чем 3 часа я не компилил, но это все опции включены и компилил генкернелом.
<Evpidokl> SpecialGuest: ты вседь все равно не успеешь прочитать все что там пишут, пока оно компилируется
<SpecialGuest> если полдня будет компилить, так и нахер оно мне нужно
<Evpidokl> я и говорю...
<mva> SpecialGuest: ну, если повезет, то за 20-30 минут соберешь (ну, смотря какое собирать)
<Evpidokl> SpecialGuest: прикинь, полдня такое читать?
<Evpidokl> и все равно не все прочтешь
<z13> SpecialGuest: компилил вчера ядро на виртуальной машине часа 2-3.
<mva> если монолитное, то долго, если модульное, то может чуть быстрее
<SpecialGuest> хочу выкинуть лишние драйвера и т.д
<SpecialGuest> чтобы оно побыстрее было
<z13> SpecialGuest: не факт, что со всеми опциями угадаешь с первого раза.
<Evpidokl> mva: да не. глобально разницы не будет все равно
<z13> копай не в сторону ядра, а в сторону иксов и окружения. ядро больше 2-5% прироста не даст.
<Evpidokl> SpecialGuest: лишние дравйверы и несуществующие девайсы работу машины тебе не ускорят. И в памяти этот код займет не столько места, чтобы кто-то почувствовал
<Evpidokl> машинка загружаться только побыстрей будет немножко
<z13> не факт.
<z13> может вообще не загрузиться.
<Evpidokl> не факт
<SpecialGuest> почитешь статьи  наберешься дезинформации и потом голову ломаешь
<Evpidokl> SpecialGuest: вот и не ломай голову.
<z13> почитай про установку/сборку генту с нуля. там про ядро более-менее доступно описано для первого опыта
<Evpidokl> SpecialGuest: скорости сверх нормы ты все равно не получишь. Все равно все будет в своих пределах. Так что нечего и пересобирать, если не знаешь что ты именно ЭТО хочешь и именно ДЛЯ Чего
<SpecialGuest> ну, для общего развития можно
<z13> SpecialGuest: попробуй на виртуальную машину, или еще куда поставить генту. в общих чертах поймешь как все устроено. захочешь - ковыряй дальше. не захочешь - ставь из готовых пакетов убунту и прочее.
<Evpidokl> SpecialGuest: для общего развития - пересобери. дело хорошее
<SpecialGuest> в дебиан было несколько сборок ядра
<Evpidokl> да?
<SpecialGuest> в репозитории
<SpecialGuest> да
 * Evpidokl не обратил
<z13> на данный момент за 3 дня (совместно с работой) я собрал ядро и минимальный набор утилит (читай - голую систему, способную загрузиться).
<Evpidokl> z13 - просто пахарь!
<Evpidokl> :)
<Evpidokl> SpecialGuest: в общем... а что такого?
<SpecialGuest> ничего
<Evpidokl> SpecialGuest: ознакомься с тем, какие девайсы у тебя на машинке
<SpecialGuest> я знаю какие
<Evpidokl> SpecialGuest: аккуратно убедись, что ты в персональное ядро все включил, что надо и пересобери
<Evpidokl> для общего развития - почему нет?
<SpecialGuest> даже ноут разбирал смотрел, в руках крутил:)
<SpecialGuest> девайсы
<Evpidokl> SpecialGuest: и убедись, что ты знаешь, как загрузиться с предыдущего варианта, после установки нового ядра!
<MadWann> Добрый день!
<SpecialGuest> в меню груб не появиться выбор ядер?
<SpecialGuest> Идро:)
<Evpidokl> SpecialGuest: фиг знает. я в Ubuntu ядро не персобирал. А может и не появиться
<z13> SpecialGuest: sudo grub-update
<SpecialGuest> у меня федорка
<SpecialGuest> там груб сам обновляется
<z13> SpecialGuest: не меняет дело если стоит граб2
<Evpidokl> z13: а пацказываааать ничеснааа!!!
<z13> граб-апдейт смотрит в папку бут и ищет ядра. заряжает в меню сам.
<Evpidokl> :)
<SpecialGuest> пойду поужинаю
<z13> приятного
<MrSleep> q
<Evpidokl> SpecialGuest: ну, короче, рискни. Быкапы сделай и все. Это, по-крайней мере, хуже не будет работать, если заработает
<Evpidokl> о. даже и через web  сидят :)
<mva> !ubu|mva
<ubuntuhelp> mva, please see my private message
<SpecialGuest> тада :)
<SpecialGuest> гречка с сосисьсками
<SpecialGuest> кто подскажет нормальные темы оформления для гнома?
<Evpidokl> inkvizitor68sl changes nick to ink|off|ZNC
<Evpidokl> SpecialGuest: там сайт специальный есть, по меню полазь, найдешь
<z13> SpecialGuest: шташтшен
<z13> SpecialGuest: inifnity
<SpecialGuest> знаю такой сайт
<Evpidokl> SpecialGuest: но, вобще говоря, надо быть ФАНАТИКОМ, если хочешь сделать так красиво, как надо
<Evpidokl> видел я таких фанатиков - ничего хорошего, если честно
<Evpidokl> ой
 * Evpidokl опомнился
<Evpidokl> а ничего, что я тут сейчас из Debian сижу?
<Evpidokl> а то вевдь мне даже и войс дали... :(
<SpecialGuest> у меня даже дисков с убунту нет :)
<Evpidokl> хм-хм
<Evpidokl> SpecialGuest: скачни
<SpecialGuest> накой?
<Evpidokl> хз
 * Evpidokl понял, почему пошло поветрие не сидеть опом на канале
<Evpidokl> чтобы можно было увидеть: ChanServ sets user mode +v: ubuntu_newbie may now speak if the room is moderated
<Evpidokl> ну... то есть и ubuntu_newbie, вроде, молчит уже неизвестно сколько времени, и ChanServ, вроде, лицо неодушевленное
<Evpidokl> ну.... то есть сначала было так, если кому инетерсно
<z13> пойду до дому. всем бб.
<Evpidokl> сначала, собака была нормльным статусным символом
<Evpidokl> z13: be bck!
<Evpidokl> ну... сначала это значило, что это или фаундер или люди, которые его заменят в случае безвременной кончины
<Evpidokl> эти люди - и была комната!
<Evpidokl> да там кроме опов никто и не общался
<Evpidokl> потом появились каналы, где в топике сразну написано, что девушкам - войс
<Evpidokl> войс, это и не полуоп, и не бог весть что, но плюсик - это приятно любой девушке, как все думают
<Evpidokl> операторы давно перестали быть операторами
<Evpidokl> с тех пор, как это произошло, много воды утекло, очень много
<Evpidokl> теперь, значки - это что-то стремное
<uvvtu> ну типа всем привет
<uvvtu> и все такое
<Aibolit_66> Evpidokl:
<uvvtu> да и кстати кого убили?\
<Aibolit_66> Evpidokl: e nt,z tot jcnfkjcm& jncsgm gkp)
<Aibolit_66> у тебя еще осталось? отсыпь плз
<Evpidokl> давно ставо стремным. я видел каналы, и в этой сетке тоже, где сидит 200 рыл и ни одного опа
<Evpidokl> как бы
<Evpidokl> Aibolit_66: фигу!!! Я знаешь какой жадино?
<Evpidokl> ну... то есть, как бы стало недемократично сидеть на канале опом, как бы... кто-то может подумать, что ты оп и по-ламерски начать тебя бояться как человека
<Evpidokl> не по-ламерски можно даже найти иркопов, но у операторов канала какой-то свой особый стыд
<Aibolit_66> а зачем сидеть пол оператором? если надо опнулся дела сделал и назад
<Evpidokl> Aibolit_66: ну... слушай дальше
<User551[web]> Здраствуйте.  Вопрос - пытаюсь законектиться через x-chat - * Соединение с chat.freenode.net (216.165.191.52) порт 8001...  Соединение невозможно. Ошибка: Сеть недоступна
<User551[web]> В чём может быть проблема?
<User551[web]> Спасибо
<Evpidokl> ну, и вот, опы решили, что у нас демократимя, но мы, разумеется, опы.
<Evpidokl> но и седеть среди НОРМАЛЬНЫХ людей как девушка с войсом никто не хочет... типа впадлу... я что не такой же человек?
<Evpidokl> ну...как-то я скомканно рассказываю, какие-то существенные детали лень говорить, а зря,наверно...
<User551[web]> Это канал поддержки пользователей Ubuntu ?
<User551[web]> Поддержка будет?
<User551[web]> Хотя бы моральная блин
<Evpidokl> User551[web]: откуда ты взял порт 8001
<Evpidokl> ?
<User551[web]> Я не брал, он по дефолту. Какой поставить?
<Evpidokl> User551[web]: моральная, блин, будет. Йо! :)
<ruslanz> тест
<ubuntuhelp> ruslanz, Ну понг, и что?
<ruslanz> привет
<Evpidokl> User551[web]: а неправильный, по дефолту
<skai> User551[web]: 6667
<MadWann> Люди подскажите...  при закрытии и открытии заново трансмисион.. начинает качать снова,
<Evpidokl> MadWann: нет
<skai> mva: кто разбанил мадвана?
<Evpidokl> MadWann: если это вопрос был :)
<MadWann> что нет?
<MadWann> почему так у меня...
<MadWann> скаченые файлы качать снова начинает
<User551[web]> skai, а адрес? irc.freenode.net ?
<Evpidokl> MadWann: значит, он не помнит, что с ним было раньше. Должен помнить
<skai> User551[web]: да
<MadWann> хм
<karls0n4ik> MadWann, а ты скачанные файлы перемешал ?
<skai> @kban --host MadWann
<Evpidokl> MadWann: иди лечи. На твой вопрос ответ - нет. не начинает качать заново\
<Evpidokl> А!
<Evpidokl> что-то я отвлекся от развития темы
<Evpidokl> но, кстати
<User551[web]> skai, уже две минуты никак не коннектится. Что мне ещё сделать, чтобы узнать, в чём проблема?
<mva> skai: в душе не чаю
<Evpidokl> Это канал поддержки ведь? Ну... просто есть какие-то мысли про IRC-статус...
<skai> freenode.addresses = "chat.freenode.net/6667"
<skai> mva: увидишь его - бань нещадно
<mva> :)
<skai> [server_default]
<uvvtu> Offoffoff, здорово
<skai> addresses = "irc.freenode.net"
<Offoffoff> uvvtu: !
<Evpidokl> skai: ?
<skai> mva: нефиг нам всякие разжигатели межнациональной розни и прочие нацисты
<Evpidokl> User551[web]: а тут ты через web-чат мучаешься?
<Evpidokl> skai: прости, кому это нам?
<User551[web]> Evpidokl как видишь
<Evpidokl> skai: ты что, с понтом тут самый убунтовед?
<Evpidokl> User551[web]: вижу
<Offoffoff> Evpidokl: Ты веруешь в Убунту?
<skai> Evpidokl: тебе нужны разжигатели межнациональной розни?не знаю как у тебя, но в РФ за разжигание межнациональной розни дают срок.
<Evpidokl> User551[web]: 8001 - это явно не тот порт, где тут можно
<User551[web]> * Соединение с chat.freenode.net (213.161.196.11) порт 6667...  уже минуту пытается в который раз
<User551[web]> Эффекта нет
<Evpidokl> User551[web]: слушай, я уже и не помню. Ты лазил на www.freeenode.net?
 * Evpidokl сейчас сам слазит
<skai> User551[web]: прокси?
<uvvtu> Offoffoff, живой еще смотри ты еще
<Offoffoff> Evpidokl: А как думаешь, Убунту верует в тебя?
<User551[web]> evpidokl на frEEEnode.net не получится
<User551[web]> evpidokl на freenode.net надо
<Offoffoff> uvvtu: а что? ты ко мне заходил: http://www.ubuntology.ru Скоро книгу издам.
<Evpidokl> User551[web]: повтыкай на http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<Evpidokl> User551[web]: наверняка о чем-то задумаешься конструктивно
<User551[web]> Once you have a client, you'll need a server. You can simply use irc.freenode.net to reach our main rotation of servers
<User551[web]> порта нет
<User551[web]> адрес тот
<User551[web]> порт ваш
<User551[web]> В чём проблема?
<User551[web]> Адрес верный
<skai> User551[web]: 20:36:26            skai | User551[web]: прокси?
<skai> User551[web]: проблема в твоем неумении слушать
<Evpidokl> skai: я вобще-то из Питера. И родился тут. И мама, и бабушка тут блокаду пержили
<User551[web]> Эммм... ноут-вифи-роутер-инет
<skai> Evpidokl: ну тогда не возникай в защиту нацистов
<User551[web]> skai ноут - wifi точка - роутер - дальше инет
<Evpidokl> а кто тут нацисты?
<skai> User551[web]: а порт не лочит нигде?
<Evpidokl> skai: ты что-то тобой придуманное желаешь приписать мне?
<skai> Evpidokl: а кто разжигает межнациональную рознь?розовые бегемотики?
<skai> 20:34:29       +Evpidokl | skai: прости, кому это нам?
<Evpidokl> спасибо, я как-то сам обойдусь
<skai> Evpidokl: это не ты писал?
<Evpidokl> skai: да-да. кому это вам?
<User551[web]> skai кстати про порт надо узнать. А как узнать, не сходя с места? пропинговать там или как?
<Evpidokl> skai: и ты ответил кому? ты нацыст? :(
<Evpidokl> 6667
<skai> Evpidokl: ты прочти выше историю.только надень очки сначала.может и поймешь все
<hookah> Evpidokl: слуш, ну ты кажется вообще не врубаешься. тебе сказали - нам не нужны нацисты. ты возразил - кому это нам? если возражаешь - наталкивает на мысль что тебе нужны
<User551[web]> evpidokl нет, я имею ввиду как узнать закрыт или нет, со своей машины
<hookah> Evpidokl: прежде чем кому-то на что-то отвечать, подумай что ты хочешь сказать
<skai> hookah: ты че:)тролли не умеют думать:)
<Evpidokl> skai: я тебя что, про историю спросил? Что ты как нацык православнутый на прямой вопрос отвечаешь: прочти историю?
<skai> hookah: да и вещества у него сегодня тяжелые
<hookah> skai: печально но факт
<skai> Evpidokl: а ыт прочти.всего пара десятков строчек выше тебя все описано
<Evpidokl> skai: а покороче как-то свою идею вырази?
<skai> Evpidokl: покороче тебе уже hookah рассказал все.он как и любой человек воспользовался мозгом и подумал.чего и тебе советую:)
<Evpidokl> skai: ну... ты.. можешь на 500 строк повыеш прочитать от меня лично вобще разное. и что?
<hookah> skai: а за явный неприкрытый троллизм бан предусмотрен? )
<Evpidokl> если я тебя сейчас спросил, о чем ты, что ты кокетничаешь?
<skai> hookah: 2.6 же:)но пусть он порадует нас своим умением:)вдруг да и будет нескучно:)
<skai> hookah: хотя да.пока он уныл:)
<Evpidokl> skai: так ты о чем подорвался со мной поговоить-то?
<Evpidokl> о чтобы я почитал на 20 строчек выше?
<Evpidokl> оно мне нада?
<skai> Evpidokl: с тобой?:)ни о чем.ты не способен думать абстрактно и понимать человеческую речь:)боюсь я не смогу тебе языком жестов все описать
<hookah> skai: не ну бывают тролли которые хотя бы троллить умеют с шиком. а этот кажется просто тупит
<skai> hookah: ага:)но может он просто учится еще:)
<Evpidokl> skai: ну... так и не трать мое время :(
<skai> hookah: видишь:)он просто еще учится.небось купил пособие "троллизм для чайников" и схемы пытается опробовать:)
<hookah> skai: надо будет тоже купить - врага надо знать в лицо )))
<skai> hookah: а ты их так не можешь заметить?:)у них ярко выраженное позеленение лица:)видно издалека.лишь единицы пользуются качественной пудрой и могут скрывать себя:)я видел только пару таких.одного на торрентах.одного еще
<skai> гдето.где - уже не помню
<Evpidokl> Так и непонятно, WebUser смог?
<staff_nowa> всем привет. Есть вопрос есть ли возможность wi-fi раздавать через LAN кабель другому компу :?
<Evpidokl> staff_nowa: есть
<staff_nowa> у второго компа подключив LAN развернутый кабель :?
<staff_nowa> хмм а чем можно это всё сделать :?
<skai> staff_nowa: wifi раздавать через кабель?дайте мне три метра беспроводного кабеля?:)
<Evpidokl> развернутый кабел?
<staff_nowa> да есть
<staff_nowa> развернутый и простой
<staff_nowa> возможно ли :?
<skai> staff_nowa: простой путь - несколько странных команд в консоли, настройка иптаблетс и прочее
<staff_nowa> второй комп без сети остался
<staff_nowa> а можно поподробнее что в сети искать :?
<skai> staff_nowa: сложный путь - поставить firestarter (так вроде называется) и через нее расшарить
<staff_nowa> iptables знаю
<staff_nowa> это не проблема
<staff_nowa> лады вечером буду копать
<Evpidokl> skai: только ты про настройка иптаблетс  не рассуждай тут, после тирад о моем моральном облике. Хорошо?
<karls0n4ik> staff_nowa, проще всего раздавать через сам роутер вайфайный
<Evpidokl> skai: иногда и правда лучше промолчать
<skai> hookah: о:)у меня второй чокнутый фанат появился:)
<karls0n4ik> без кабеля тут конечно не обойтись
<staff_nowa> хмм есть у меня роутер, то кабель обрезали пьяницы гады
<Evpidokl> skai: я тебе рот не затыкаю, это МОЕ личное мнение
<hookah> Evpidokl: а ты сегодня на удивление терпелив )))
<staff_nowa> есть чужой wi-fi но подключиться только по беспроводному могу
<hookah> skai: блин это тебе я писал ))
<karls0n4ik> staff_nowa, ну тады много геммора будет. твой комп надо будет настраивать как роутер
<User551[web]> btw тут есть кто с 13 региона?
<Evpidokl> hookah: ну, я тут сегодня первый день
<staff_nowa> блин :(
<hookah> skai: а отправил твоим почитателям ))
<staff_nowa> остался комп без сети
<staff_nowa> кто может manual какой дать :?
<hookah> Evpidokl: я опечатался, не тебе писал сообщение
<skai> Evpidokl: да как скажешь:)если тебе нравятся нацисты и ты за разжигание межнациональной розни - будь по твоему.только на канале об этом не упоминай.
<karls0n4ik> staff_nowa, легкий вариант на твоем компе прокся
<skai> hookah: и главное - второй тоже тролль:)
<staff_nowa> а как же подключится :?
<staff_nowa> если на втором компе нет выхода в сеть
<staff_nowa> :?
<staff_nowa> есть только LAN кабель
<Evpidokl> skai: нацист ты. Не надо на меня возводить.
<hookah> skai: так вот и говорю, ты сегодня необычно терпелив ))
<skai> Evpidokl: ну я вообщето побанил за разжигание и сказал, что нам такие не нужны:)а ты начал спорить с этим.следовательно, сюрприз сюрприз - нацист ты:)дедушка будет гордится тобой
<Evpidokl> skai: и ты уже заявил что все всё про меня поняли. Типа, я тролль после этого...
<hookah> skai: вот так легким шевелением тролльего мозга, skai превращается... в нациста! ))
<Evpidokl> skai: мне кажется, ты испортил  со мной отношения :(
<skai> hookah: а то:)им же надо чтобы тут все ругались и исходили на нервы:)а мне весело от таких слабых попыток потролить:)он смешон и убог:)
<hookah> Evpidokl: после его пассажа про отношения с ним, я уже просто вижу как ты рыдаешь с горя )))
<skai> staff_nowa: http://www.fs-security.com/
<Evpidokl> skai: а ты оператор этой комнаты?
<hookah> skai: после его пассажа про отношения с ним, я уже просто вижу как ты рыдаешь с горя )))
<skai> hookah: опять ты перепутал адресатов?:)
<hookah> Evpidokl: это опять не тебе )))
<hookah> skai: угу )) че-то он у меня выскакивает все время. это он на меня троллье проклятие наложил. точнее на клаву мою )
<Evpidokl> skai: прости, что ты гонишь? ты же меня лично не знаешь, а уже столько предположений сделал
<staff_nowa> так мне нужен всё таки кручёный кабель между двумя PC :?
<staff_nowa> если буду пробывать wlan подавать на второй комп
<staff_nowa> :?
<skai> staff_nowa: поставь прогу, что я пооветовал(есть в репах) и просто расшарь сквозь нее влан на лан.обычной пачухи хватит в качестве кабеля
<Evpidokl> skai: не думал, что в комнтате ubuntu пообщаюсь с такими распальцованными пацанами
<Evpidokl> это - минус этому каналу
<Evpidokl> я это тут сказал и любому скажу
<skai> hookah: я вот думаю:)в какой момент я должен был разразиться слезами и начать бешенно кормить его нервами:)а то мой театральный выход пропадает пока:)
<staff_nowa> всем спасибо через пару часов опробую ;)
<skai> sharikoff[away]:
<Evpidokl> staff_nowa: расскажи подробней, пожалуйста. Что ты называешт крученым кабелем, а что прямым?
<skai> Evpidokl: чувак он ушел, он не услышал тебя
<Evpidokl> skai: ну, ты только не педерись сверх меры. Я тебе не чувак
<Evpidokl> skai: и ты мне - никто
<Evpidokl> OK?
<skai> Evpidokl: ты опечатался или это и правда был мат?
<Evpidokl> skai: какой такой мат?
<Evpidokl> при нынешнем прижиме любой тупиздень любое слово за мат примет :(
<skai> 21:06:23 +Evpidokl: педерись
<hookah> skai: ну второе точно был мат
<Evpidokl> :)
<skai> @kban --user Evpidokl
<skai> эхх.такого веселого человека потеряли:)он был уныл конечно, но ведь старался изо всех сил же:)пока не начал материться
<hookah> skai: да уж. как говорит один мой знакомый, "небо, покарай дебилов"
<skai> hookah: оно покарает:)
<skai> @voice hookah
<hookah> =)
<skai> hookah: а ты не ругайся:)
<hookah> skai: так ведь не мат же и не оскорбил никого вродь )
<skai> hookah: ты его оскорбил:)о забаненых либо хорошо, либо ничего:)
<skai> @devoice hookah
<hookah> skai: ну ладн, извини )
<skai> хотя да:0впринципе проведем по статье "пословица"
<hookah> =)
<hookah> ну вот, как-то без него пусто стало на канале
<karls0n4ik> ниче, еще я есть
<skai> hookah: поэтому и не хотел убирать:)в каждом царстве должен быть шут у трона:))
<hookah> karls0n4ik: а ты тоже хочешь потроллить? ))
<karls0n4ik> нет, я так на всякий случай
<karls0n4ik> я не умею
<skai> karls0n4ik: он тоже не умел.уныл был
<karls0n4ik> мне тоже скучно, но я не унываю
<skai> karls0n4ik: радует:)
<karls0n4ik> у меня сегодня нанопятнца, мне унывать некогда
<den_> наконец нашел РУ)...Прет всем!
<skai> den_: дык ты и раньше забегал к нам
<den_> Не я вот не так давное на убунте только (дня 3-4) решил полностью перейти на эту ось вот кывряюсь потихоньку
<skai> den_: ненене
<skai> den_: ты безумие.я тя по юзеру и  по адресу узнал
<den_> эм
<den_> у меня динам ИП
<den_> )
<skai> den_: и че?подсеть то не меняется
<hookah> кстати да, у безумия ник такой же был
<den_> хм
<skai> den_: от кого анонишься то?:)
<den_> не ребят говорю я не тот за кого вы меня принимаете
 * skai это Bezoomie...нет это SPARTAAA
<den_> ^_^
<hookah> =)
<xopek> врет
<den_> а вообще интересная ось полностью настраиваемая под тебя...еще и софт открыт
<skai> xopek: ессесно врет:)но посмотрим.мож чего интересного выйдет
<den_> кто?!
<xopek> опять врет
<xopek> под меня она не настраиваемая
<skai> xopek: хотяяяя.может и не врет.я встерчал с одним юзером несколько разных людев
<skai> xopek: а под меня настраиваема:)он мне писал:_Р
<hookah> skai: кста безумие вроде онлайн тоже
<den_> все относительно
<skai> hookah:
<skai> hookah: нет
<skai> Bezoomie:
<skai> а не.онлайн
<skai> его работа онлайн
<skai> а это он из дома вышел:)
<den_> Да я не он и закроем тему!
<xopek> ты он он
<skai> den_: дадада
<P[0_o]nika> =))
 * skai заготовил попкорн.посмотрим че он задумал
<karls0n4ik> den_, она не ты ))))
<den_> т_Т
<den_> Она?Оо
<xopek> безумия!
 * karls0n4ik пристально наблюдает за den_ 
<karls0n4ik> безумиё
<xopek> то оно
 * karls0n4ik ушел курить
<skai> да дайте вы человеку отыграть свою роль восхищенного новичка:)мож он просто решил поиграться мирно:)
<skai> этож безумие:)мало ли что случилось
<hookah> ну давайте тогда подыграем чтоль человеку =)
<hookah> den_: ну и как первые впечатления об убунту? )
<karls0n4ik> Спи спокойно, дорогой товарищ.Факты не подтвердились.
<den_> Ребята есть проблема у меня моник lG T710PH больше 85Ггц частоту обновления не может выставить хотя на вынь с резолюцией 1024х768 мог поставит 100Ггц
<skai> den_: напиши ему новую резолюцию:)
<skai> den_: и слей ее на викиликс
<den_> эм
<den_> я пока мало что понимаю в этом)...можно попроще?
<karls0n4ik> den_, забей на 100Ггц
<den_> глаза болят(...и вижу как экран мелькает
<XuMuK> ку
<hookah> XuMuK: ку
<skai> XuMuK: хумук:)тя я и искал
<XuMuK> skai: по поводу?)
<den_> XuMuK: прет)
<skai> XuMuK: ты случаем не быдлокодер?
<XuMuK> надеюсь, что нет(
<XuMuK> то есть)
<XuMuK> клава новая)
<skai> XuMuK: питон или ява?\
<XuMuK> skai: джава
<skai> XuMuK: а потрудится на благо народа немного не хошь?
<alexandr> ghbdtn dctv
<XuMuK> мне даже кадецо, что я знаю, кто меня заложил)...
<alexandr> привет всем
<skai> XuMuK: я не смогу подтвердить кто тебя заложил, ибо я сам не помню
<XuMuK> skai: ну прям щас просто тупо нет времени... а чо такое то?
<alexandr> кто мне вчера давал голос на этом канале а кто не помню,вроде артус
<hookah> alexandr: а что, ты его обратно хочешь? )
<alexandr> войс хотю
<skai> XuMuK: накропать с помощью гугловского сдк(скачка на их сайте) app для хром вебстора для управления itmages для тех, у кого нет наутилуса и не юзают плагин для натилуса
<skai> ubuntuhelp: tell alexandr about voice
<ubuntuhelp> alexandr, please see my private message
<alexandr> угу
<XuMuK> skai: понятно... скоро File API в хроме реализуют) таг что пусть парни с иткартинок припишут 50 строк и в нём надобность отпадет)
<skai> XuMuK: ну ты скажи что за строки приписать:)
<XuMuK> skai: там и драг энд дроп и мультиселект работает)
<skai> XuMuK: просто хотелось бы экстеншен, чтобы нажал в уголок.выбрал фаилы и все:)чтобы не лесть на страничку
<XuMuK> skai: а ето уже не ко мне, а к верстальщегам хтмл5)) хотя могу ссыль на примеры и поискать
<NoOova> Народ
<NoOova> я моду скрыть интерфейс?
<NoOova> от ифконфига
<skai> XuMuK: я к тому, что гугл же дает сдк для написания приложений.оно питоновское и явовское.и плагин к эклипсу
<XuMuK> skai: хз, никада не ваял плагины... надо для начала пасатреть как там чо...
<NoOova> как то же бывает что он не отображается через листинг
<NoOova> но если напрямую запросить то его видно
<skai> XuMuK: http://code.google.com/appengine/
<rapidsp> NoOova: а от кого скрыть?
<XuMuK> skai: посмотрю када домой приду)
<XuMuK> skai: а ето они не GWK переименовали?
<skai> XuMuK: честно - в душе не знаю:)тыж кодер.глянешь и поймешь
<RexonaFIX> 1
<skai> RexonaFIX: 2
<NoOova> rapidsp: от всех
<NoOova> и от рута тоже
<NoOova> чтобы показывалось только если напрямую про него спросить
<NoOova> а в общем списке был скрыт
<NoOova> rapidsp: rapidsp rapidsp rapidsp rapidsp
<skai> NoOova: есть способ.вырви его из жалезки,а перед прямым запросом - вставляй
<skai> @voice NoOova
<rapidsp> и при этом должен работать?
<NoOova> skai: ВРЁШ
<NoOova> он виртуальный
<rapidsp> о как
<NoOova> егт0-00
<NoOova> tun0-00
<skai> NoOova: не капси
<NoOova> skai: извиняюсь мой косяк
<skai> !caps | NoOova
<ubuntuhelp> NoOova: ПОЖАЛУЙСТА, НЕ КРИЧИТЕ!!! мы можем прочитать это и в нижнем регистре
<rapidsp> ну если он работает, от руьа его не спрячешь по определению
<NoOova> skai: если у тебя злости много, сходи и в какую нибудь подругу пару раз выпусти
<rapidsp> или ты себе не доверяешь? :)
<NoOova> или в туалет сходи
<NoOova> я случайно напечатал
<NoOova> капсом
<NoOova> и не пиши мне что я флеймю
<skai> че с ним?кто его укусил?
<hookah> skai: вот как он тебя, палочкой потыкал и убежал )))
<skai> hookah: чет нервные все сегодня:)
<hookah> skai: магнитные бури наверное какие-нить
<skai> наверное
<skai> den_: хошь я твой рабочий клиент кикну и ты смодешь занять свой ник обратно?:)
<den_> какой ник?
<skai> den_: да хватит уже:)нас не обманешь
<den_> тт
<den_> я сколько могу говорить
<den_> вы путаете
<den_> я 1й раз на этом канале
<skai> таааак.а я кажется ему поверил
<skai> безумие с нерезиновска.а этот из бурятии
<den_> угу
<den_> Улан-удэ просто тут работа
<skai> xopek: хопек ты был не прав.это два разных чела
<karls0n4ik> безумие -часто вторая!
<xopek> хорек всегда прав
<xopek> ибо хорек - высшее существо
<Bezoomie> skai:  ты чего?
<den_> ))
<skai> сча проверю
<skai> xopek: обьясни как он может писать с москвы и с бурятии одновременно
<xopek> прокси
<skai> xopek: найди бурятскую прокси
<xopek> приватная бурятская прокся
<skai> xopek: через сибирь телеком
<den_> хДДДД
<xopek> ор други бурятские
<den_> ребята вы жжете
<den_> уже прокси прикрутили сюда
<xopek> я не с москвы. зачем мне бурятская прокся?
<den_> )))
<hookah> Bezoomie: о, а ты тоже тут )
<skai> xopek: я работал в СТкоме.там проксю не дадут никогда никому низачто создать.там скорее удавят
<Bezoomie> я как всегда
<xopek> skai, а зачем в СТкоме... юзеров у СТкома достаточно
<den_> да в сибтел такие ламеры ща работают которые витую обжать не могу
<rapidsp> ненуаче - работает в Бурятии, живет в нерезиновске :)
<den_> по картинке)...каждую неделю их вышыбают пачками
<skai> xopek: я те грю, если кто проксю создаст открытую - ее побанят.а частная - нафига?
<hookah> Bezoomie: да мы уж тут думали у тебя раздвоение личности )
<Bezoomie> неа я тот кто есть
<den_> вот он
<den_> все вопрос исчерпан?
<den_> )
<xopek> skai, что наиметь всех на канале бубунту
<skai> den_: не:)это как зер из ноу гирлс ин зе интернет:)
<xopek> чтоб*
<rapidsp> если тебя не раскрыли, это не твоя заслуга, а недоработка опов )))
<den_> )))
<skai> вот если безумие со своего домашнего выйдет одновременно с тобой - тогда еще поверю:)
<Bezoomie> skai:  d xtv ltkj&
<den_> хех,вот недоверчивый народ пошел
<Bezoomie> в чем дело?
<skai> или когда вы оба себя на фоне этой конфы и на фоне московского и бурятского пейзажа заснимите:)
<den_> ахаха
<Bezoomie> Ого , тут типа тко то под меня косит?
<skai> Bezoomie: дык
<den_> не
<Bezoomie> могу аипи дома сказать
<skai>  --> | den_ (~den@
<den_> меня просто приписали к тебе
<skai> Bezoomie: я знаю его
<skai> Bezoomie: юзеррега у вас одинаковая
<den_> у мну просто логин на бубунте den и сюда по автомату так поставило
<Bezoomie> я тож ден
<skai> Bezoomie: разберитесь между собой
<Bezoomie> Ден дена не тронит
<den_> )
<skai> Bezoomie: но если один из вас начнет бузить - кикну обоих по просьбе общественного подозрения:)
<hookah> skai: круговая порука )))
<den_> не Дены спокойные и адекватные люди)
<rapidsp> если у вас паранойя, то это не значит что вас не преследуют (С)
<skai> den_: скажи это безумию.он тут же предупреждения схватывал:)
<Bezoomie> Не skai , по аипи бань а не по нику
<den_> skai  я как понял модер
<skai> den_: не.ты не модер
<den_> не так выразился skai тут модер)так?
<karls0n4ik> мда..прямо детектив какой-то
<xopek> виновны.
<skai> den_: не.я тут не можер
<skai> *модер
<xopek> решение верховного суда обсуждени и\или обжалованию не подлеж. апелляции не допустимы.
<rapidsp> только наличные
<xopek> казнить через повешение на электрическом стуле под водой
<den_> сурово
<den_> Кто-нибудь подкинет пару достойных книг про убунту и кодинг под нее только без лишней воды?
<RexonaFIX> ребята, у меня 64 убунта, и у меня не получается поставить флэш плагин в chromium...
<den_> это браузер?!а в чем проблема конкретно?
<RexonaFIX> да, браузер, немогу установить адоб флэш плеер
<xopek> конкретизировал....
<den_> ))))
<den_> как не можешь?Ошибка мб какая? или что или как
<karls0n4ik> что ты делаешь не правильно ?
<xopek> он юзает убунту
<xopek> это я как телепат вам говорю
<rapidsp> о! брат по радиусу рук!
<den_> хех
<XuMuK> RexonaFIX: закинь libflashplayer.so в /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<den_> и ушел(
<rapidsp> у мя тоже в хроме флеш никада не работал :)
<den_> Оо
<XuMuK> rapidsp: в хроме он встроенный...
<rapidsp> я думал я вымирающий вид :)
<rapidsp> XuMuK: да понимаю я это, но...
<den_> swf-ки не крутятся что-ли?
<rapidsp> проблему решил лекко - не юзаю хром :)
<Bezoomie> skai: Я не понял а почему ден без воиса?
<Bezoomie> Я как вхожу ты мне сразу лепишь)))
<skai> Bezoomie: потому, что ты вышел с вебклиента
<skai> Bezoomie: не я.чансерв.автоматом для вебклиентов предупреждение
<Bezoomie> Ясно skai  я просто смотрю у тя настроение Норм ))))
<XuMuK> кстати, а почему они не в почете? о_О
<skai> XuMuK: войс дает возможность их видеть сразу,если они сменят ник с гестового.да и там нет реги и любой может войти и троллить.так что они автоматом под подозрением:)
<XuMuK> аа) логично)
<Bezoomie> artus|znc|: Ты тут?
<Bezoomie> Не , я свои ник не меняю никогда , я что тут что в чате, ася и все остальное  - Безумие, только в Убунте Ден, но Завтра вставлю Дебиана и обзовусь БЕЗумием ))
<den_> Так книженцию никто не посоветует?)
<lemont> Доброго времени суток) Кто-нибудь может помочь нубу?)
<skai> !ask | lemont
<ubuntuhelp> lemont: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Bezoomie> den_:  Xbnfq Kthvjynjdf
<Bezoomie> den_:  Читай Лермонтова
<den_> не не люблю худ литературу)
<skai> советую локхарда.отличная фантастика про драконов
<skai> да и просто фантастика
<Bezoomie> Воина и Мир - фантастика
<den_> да блин ребят
<den_> я серьезно интересует асм под никсы
<Bezoomie> )))
<skai> den_: по этому поводу можешь мастера и маргариту почитать.почти тоже самое, что и асм под никсы
<den_> просто одно время когда на выне сидел говорили что различий много
<inkvizitor68sl> здесь никто на асме не пишет, если мне память не изменяет
<den_> улыбнуло
<inkvizitor68sl> у буржуев спрашивай
<inkvizitor68sl>  #ubuntu
<den_> хотелось бы на русском
<inkvizitor68sl> это единственный русский канал
<den_> вкурсе
<skai> den_: тогда начни кодить на 1с.там на русском кодят.а асм - тебе все равно буржуйский надо будет знать
<den_> ну или вообще про убунту внутреннее устройство и пр
<skai> den_: wiki.ubuntu.ru
<lemont> Второй день как поставил убунту 10.04. Проблема с установкой ЖКТВ как второго монитора. В NVidea X Server выставил настройки разрешения, TwinView. Когда пробиваю в терминале Xrandr он говорит что у меня один монитор с разрешением 2640 на 1024. А телек 1366 на 768.
<den_> про вики вкурсе...я думал что-нибудь новое кто подскажет ладно методом тыка буду)
<skai> ву
<edgbla> den_: в гугле немало доков на тему линукс и асм, нефиг тут спрашивать.
<skai> den_: linux format.про убунту вообще и про линукс в частности
<den_> edgbla понятное дело но в многих воды много я думал кто-то поделится опытом,мне нужна полезнач информация а не все сподряд
<den_> отправить человека в гугл значит грубо говоря послать)
<skai> artus: ыпч
 * skai кинул тапкой в artus
<artus> skai: чпы
<artus> о... скай про тапки вспомнил )
<hookah> skai: давно не кидался. тапок найти не мог? ))
<skai> холодно было:)ноги грел:)
<den_> ><
<Bezoomie> artus:  есть вопросик
<artus> Bezoomie: валяй
<Bezoomie> artus: Привет скажи, этот фаил так и называется дебиан-тестинг-386 это я про Debian 6.0 "Squeeze"
<artus> вроде
<Bezoomie> artus:  просто тут нет на фтп его у дебиана
<lemont> кто-нибудь использует 10.04 с двумя мониторами?
<artus> щас гляну
<Bezoomie> artus:  Он вроде как заморожен
<artus> а что там нетак с 2мя мониторами?
<skai> я.но у меня невидия
<skai> не невидия
<skai> а интел
<lemont> разрешение у них разное.у меня тож нвидеа.
<skai> lemont: 22:59:58            skai | не невидия
<artus> Bezoomie: выбираеш из верхних, типа бета2
<Bezoomie> artus:  Огромное спасибо
<artus> lemont: какое поставиш такое и будет
<lemont> убунта видит их как один и из-за этого на втором разрешение 1366 1024 а не 1366 768
<artus> Bezoomie: да незаачто )
<artus> дык твинвив
<artus> и настраивай на каждый
<lemont> тык оно и есть твинвив
<artus> через нвидиюсетингс
<Bezoomie> artus:  А установка аналогичная? как Убунту и еще реально с линукса на диск писать , просто тут многие писали что не пишет )
<lemont> та мнастроил но когда пробиваю xrandr он говорит что моник один 2640 1024
<artus> lemont: http://yourpaste.net/6315/ мой ксорг
<skai> !paste | artus
<ubuntuhelp> artus: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com , http://dumpz.org/ или http://paste.org.ru
<artus> skai: ты чего ? )
<lemont> пасиб.попробую
<Bezoomie> skai )))
<skai> artus: дык тут вот список одобренных партией пастей:)твоя какая то левая:)))
<artus> skai: какая забита в кофиге такая и юзаетцо)
<avas> Всем добрый .....
<skai> avas: что сломал?
<Bezoomie> artus:  А установка аналогичная? как Убунту и еще реально с линукса на диск писать , просто тут многие писали что не пишет )
 * skai дежа вю
<skai> кажется сбой в матрице.агенты близко
<artus> Bezoomie: да все там нормально
<Bezoomie> ctlyz yjxm Lt,bfyf ,eltn )))
<Bezoomie> сегодня ночь Дебиана будет )
<skai> Bezoomie: ты бы лучше ночь какой нить девушки устроил:)
<Bezoomie> У меня Жена Беременна
<skai> Bezoomie: ну так до седьмого месяца вроде можно
<avas> Ктонть сталкивался с карточкой : level one  WNC-0301
<Bezoomie> скай уже 8
<hookah> Bezoomie: тогда тебе не дебиан а генту надо ))
<skai> Bezoomie: да.генту однозначно.пару месяцев займет,а там все равно по ночам не поспишь особливо
<Bezoomie> hookah: Привет , Почему
<hookah> Bezoomie: тебе skai уже все объяснил почему )
<Bezoomie> skai:  я лучше Деба поставлю )
<skai> Bezoomie: его тебе на два месяца не хватит.
<Bezoomie> мне на ночь надо )))
<staff_nowa> вопрос вставил в windows 7 витой кабель и второй конец на ubuntu. Пишет cable unplugged выходит что кабель не рабочий
<staff_nowa> или как :?
<skai> Bezoomie: секса тебе и завтра захочется снова.что ставить будешь?
<skai> staff_nowa: возможно.или интерфейс на убунте не поднят
<staff_nowa> поднят
<staff_nowa> но connect не делает
<den_> кроссом обжат?
<staff_nowa> друг обжимал. Тестером пробывал кабель повёрнут
<inkvizitor68sl> staff_nowa, кросс?
<staff_nowa> а вот пахат не хочет
<inkvizitor68sl> ясно
<inkvizitor68sl> выкинь
<staff_nowa> :?
<staff_nowa> почему
<staff_nowa> :?
<inkvizitor68sl> и обожми кроссом
<Bezoomie> skai:  Debian 6.0 "Squeeze"
<staff_nowa> что за кросс :?
<artus> inkvizitor68sl: ку
<inkvizitor68sl> ку
<inkvizitor68sl> staff_nowa, погугли
<skai> Bezoomie: че каждый день будеь сносить и ставить?у тяж тогда рефлекс выработается и ты при виде линухи буш возбуждаться
<Aibolit_66> staff_nowa: кросовер, ниссан кашкай например о_О
<artus> inkvizitor68sl: дык крос вроде бы как бе уда давно можна и не обжимать
<inkvizitor68sl> винде расскажи
<inkvizitor68sl> про это
<den_> кросс метод обжима для коннекта напрямую 2х тачек
<skai> вово.это уж точно венде рассказать надо.ей многое неизвестно
<artus> у меня обычным аплинком тачки под xp вполне успешно соединялись )
<staff_nowa> блин ну и что рыть cross кабеля в google
<staff_nowa> или как
<artus> может конечно картачка гигабитка виновата )
<inkvizitor68sl> crossover lan cable
<Aibolit_66> да какие распиновки) у нас монтажники провайдера обжимают ваще на обум) как то подбирал(доступа к свичу не было) чуть не поседел пока правильный вариант подобрал)
<den_> там сразу катринка вылезит
<lemont> толи я дурак, толи не помогло. перенастроил как было. пишет switched to metamode 2640x1024
<artus> staff_nowa: общимка rg45 в гугл и оно те выдаст топитцот вариантов с картинками и кросом
<staff_nowa> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ethernet_crossover_cable
<staff_nowa> вот что нашёл
<staff_nowa> блин кул обжимателя нету :D
<staff_nowa> ни сети нет :D
<staff_nowa> на втором компе ;D
<den_> а ты попробуй концы поменяй местами)))
<skai> lemont: забей на невидия конфиг и попробуй через управление мониторами в гноме
<k4m454k> У
<lemont> оно тож видит как один моник
<artus> staff_nowa: http://nebesa.3dn.ru/publ/18-1-0-219 первая же сцылка
<artus> jham: а дрова какие ?
<skai> lemont: тогда хорг придется вручную писать.поиши примеры под твою карточку и тиви примеры
<artus> кстати что за карточка
<den_> Скай так все таки мона сделать что бы моник выдавал 100ггц на резалюции 1024х768 в бубунте
<den_> ?
<lemont> gt230
<artus> аа.. ну у меня 8600
<Bezoomie> skai:  С чего ты решил , что каждый день?
<staff_nowa> зажат кабель плоха
<staff_nowa> не по той паре что надо
<staff_nowa> пипец
<Offoffoff> Смотрелка фоток - кто посоветует?
<Offoffoff> ну кроме display.
<skai> den_: опять таки.правь хорг под свой моник
<skai> Offoffoff: гном ай
<Offoffoff> она конечно быстрая, но блин.. там нет переключения фоток
<Offoffoff> skai: еще легче!
<Offoffoff> skai: как пушинка нужна!
<skai> skai: ФФ
<skai> или любой другой браузер, что у тебя установлен
<artus> Viewnior
<artus> ну или feh )
<skai> feh это достойно
<den_> <staff_nowa> хаба нет?
<skai> artus: ты кстати можешь собрать лив систему из базовой убунты и опенбокса?:)а то ставить с минимала или с льтерната 10.04 не могу спокойно - инет не поднимается без бубна
<artus> skai: возьми кранч 9й )
<artus> skai: да и к томуже смысла не вижу )
<den_> <skai> ксорг ксорг ммм мона линк хоть на пример ?)
<skai> artus: не:)его потом обновлять до 10.04 надо будет.
<skai> artus: или он на 10.04 был?
<artus> зачем ?
<artus> на 9.04 и это было прекрасно )
<artus> а .. на 9.10 есть
<skai> artus: дык:)я агитирую за убунту:)как я могу показать другой дистр на своем ноуте то?:)
<skai> artus: для моей системы меньше всего бубна надо у 10.04.чтобы все завелось сразу и изкаропке
<skai> даж дебиан 6 пока отстает по бубности.а кранч настроить на вафлю без инета - не получается так просто.лень копать с лив системы
<artus> skai: ну дык береш нетворкинстал ) и ставиш минимум)
<skai> искать почему же он модуль вафли отказался собирать
<k4m454k> Скуучно
<skai> artus: повторить тебе насичет отсутствия инета?:)
<artus> skai: ыы... ставиш висд и все у тя работает )
<skai> artus: а как вицд связан с работой модуля ядра под мою вафлю?:)
<skai> artus: да и для инета в вузе мне нм нужен.иначе неудобно по блютусу поднимать жпрс
<artus> skai: а что у тя там за такой ацкий модуль ?
<artus> skai: блюман вроде умеет
<skai> artus: и вот я ставлю два пакета для инета, вместо одного:)ведь иногда мобилка и через кабель.скрипты писать с пппконф писать лень
<artus> skai: 1н раз написал и фсеее )))
<artus> зато работает так как никакому нм не снилось
<skai> artus: а потом в вузе с чужого телефона или с чужой симки вставлю - и пиши снова, вместо того, чтобы выбрать оператора из списка
<artus> я вон мтсовкий модем без всяких ввдиалов и нмов юзал, ибо стабильнее на порядок
<skai> artus: у мну мобилка:)
<skai> artus: где там посомтреть какой модуль у моей вафли?
<artus> lspci ?
<skai> помому интел
<skai> ааа точняк
<skai> я тут модпроб грепаю уже
<skai> туплю
<skai> 8172 рылотек
<artus> блинн... хачу цветные тучки для conkyForecast
<skai> artus: дык накачай
<artus> ненаю где )
<skai> artus: в нете тысяча их
<skai> artus: на конкихардкор
<artus> точно
<skai> ааа черт.сайт закрыт
<skai> поищи куда переехали и все
<artus> skai: эт n юсбишечный ? я про вайфай
<skai> в гном луке поскрепай
<skai> artus: не.внутренний
<skai> artus: конеченьки еще в теме коньки olgmena на форуме подобные поискать мона
<den_> Скай
<den_> есть структура xorg`а?
<den_> общая так сказать
<skai> den_: есть
<skai> den_: в вики посмотри.там точно покажут.где всякие секции дисплей и прочее
<artus> den_: http://www.x.org/archive/X11R6.8.1/doc/xorg.conf.5.html
<Buhack> где статья линукс не виндовс
<den_> благодарю
<lemont> что то у меня никак ничего не получается((
<Areks> привет всем
<Areks> народ не подскажите команду для тестирования burg? gjvy. ltkfk rfr-nj ctqxfc yfueukbnm yt vjue
<artus> skai: дык того драйвер тот же что и для 8192 , а он с ядра 2.6.32-5 вроде поддерживаетцо
<Areks> *помню делал как-то сейчас нагуглить не могу
<artus> skai: http://wiki.debian.org/rtl819x?highlight=%288192%29
<artus> skai: тык что все работает без всяких там )
<skai> у мну 72 а не 92
<skai> же
<artus> знаю, 8172/8192 идут
<skai> artus: причем заметь - в лив системе все норм.а в живую - не собрался модуль на 32 из дебиана
<artus> skai: кароче aptitude install firmware-realtek и все пучком
<skai> artus: вово:)без инета тогда было сложно так сделать:) а пока лень ставить снова
<skai> вернее не лень, но учеба давит
<Areks> никто себе burg не ставил? ))
<artus> нет
<artus> и что там тестировать то можно?
<skai> Areks: тут нормальные люди сидят:)у нас нет батхерта по поводу картинки, которую видим максимум 3 секунды
<artus> skai: ее ж еще протестировать надо )
<artus> кстати надо nano потестить на предмет производительности )
<den_> )
<skai> artus: ну ты изврашэнэтс
<skai> где это шариков?!я его прибить хочу
<artus> skai: Bus 001 Device 017: ID 0bda:8172 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. это у тебя ?
<skai> 02:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 8172 (rev 10)
<den_> ммм а после изменения xconf есть команда для применения конфига?
<artus> lsusb -v че говорит про него?
<artus> den_: /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<artus> от рута
<skai> Kernel modules: r8192se_pci
<skai> Kernel driver in use: rtl819xSE
<artus> вооттт
<jlewka> а почему в убунте, так слабо играют наушники?
<skai> ты был прав:)ток шож он не собрался то сразу
<artus> я те дал сцыль как по умному сделать) в вики же )
<artus> и вообще ,.... кто являетцо счасливым обладателем карточки)
<skai> artus: я добавил в закладочку на память.как разгребу свободное время - попробую:)и как пригребу себе проводок от инета
<skai> artus: дык.убунтовский кернел собрал сразу.сам:)генкернел в генте тож собрал сам сразу:)а дебиан зажался
<den_> скай еще раз пожалуйста путь,а то я применил а сохранить забыл адрес((
<skai> den_: какой путь?
<den_> а все все логи нашел
<den_> спс)
<skai> artus: а тетра - это сколько?
<artus> от сюда и до ...
<artus> вобщем много )
<artus> даже не до обеда, до заката гдето )
<edgbla> jlewka: ну прибавь, почему слабо-то?
<skai> artus: ттра - это четыре.неуч
<artus> skai: я того... такими обемами пока не мерял посему они не нужны )
<skai> и я гуманитарий учу тебя этим физическим штучкам:)тебе не стыдно?
<skai> греческий на физике не учили?
<hookah> skai: гуманитарий это ты на кого учишься? )
<artus> skai: ниразу )
<skai> hookah: на нормировщика.на сотрудника отдела кадров.и прочая трудовая фигня
<hookah> skai: звучит занятно
<skai> ну хотя бы востребованная профессия в моем регионе:)
<hookah> skai: вот-вот. это актуально. я потому и не жалею что не доучился и в штаты слинял - ни в моем регионе, ни в каком бы то ни было еще в рашке культурологи нафик никому не сплющились
<hookah> skai: в министерстве культуры ульяновской области руководители были бывшие директора колхоза
<P[0_o]nika> hookah а ты выезжал учиться или сразу работать?
<hookah> P[0_o]nika: выезжал просто на лето, потом продлил себе статус там
<hookah> потом надоело - уехал
<P[0_o]nika> ясно
<P[0_o]nika> мне тоже надоело)
<P[0_o]nika> но штаты не по карману были так что выбрал поближе
<hookah> P[0_o]nika: куда?
<P[0_o]nika> в барсу
<P[0_o]nika> ну я на работу уехал, прогрммистом
<hookah> P[0_o]nika: аа, ну так я счас в торревьехе живу, 40 минут от Аликанте ))
<P[0_o]nika> =))) Олала
<P[0_o]nika> у нас квартира в терравьехе есть
<hookah> P[0_o]nika: тут у многих. пустые счас стоят вон - полно
<P[0_o]nika> ага
<P[0_o]nika> дешево
<P[0_o]nika> так что найс
<jlewka> edgbla, некуда)
<skai> !enter | P[0_o]nika
<ubuntuhelp> P[0_o]nika: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<tzi0> Ëèíóêñîèäû, íóæíà âàøà ïîìîùü! ß óæå íàìó÷àëñÿ ñ óñòàíîâêî éäðàéâåðîâ äëÿ íâèäèè, êòî ìîæåò ïîìî÷ü è âûñëóøàòü ìîþ ïðîáëåìó, åñëè ìîæíî â ïðèâàò, î÷ ïðîøó
<punch> здравствуйте
<den_> привет)
<den_> усе исправил терь моник выдает положенные 100ггц
<tzi0> ÿ óñòàíîâèë äðîâà äëÿ íâèäèè nvidia-current, íî êîãäà ÿ çàõîæó â nvidia-settings âûõîä ñîîáùåíèå ÷òî ÿ íå èñïîëüçóþ äðàéâåðà íâèäèè X ñåðâåðà, ïðåäëàãàþò çàïóñòèòü îò ðóòà nvidia-xconfig, ÿ åãî ðàç 10 çàïóñòèë, ïèøåò ÷òî ôàéë ñîçäàëñÿ xorg.conf íî nvidia-settings ïðîäîëæàåò ïèñàòü òî æå ñàìîå
<punch> У меня вот тут такая проблема с принтером canon laser shot 1120-lbp. Я установил драва, всё установилось хорошо, но теперь вот при печати пишет "требуется программа pstocapt" Может где есть мануал? Только не с первых трёх страниц Google - не помогает. Заранее благодарÑ
<artus> !utf8 | tzi0
<ubuntuhelp> tzi0: Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=19165.0 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<tzi0>  я установил дрова для нвидии nvidia-current, но когда я захожу в nvidia-settings выход сообщение что я не использую драйвера нвидии X сервера, предлагают запустить от рута nvidia-xconfig, я его раз 10 запустил, пишет что файл создался xorg.conf но nvidia-settings продолжает писÐ
<tzi0> я уже неделю не могу поставить драйвера (
<artus> @kick tzi0 иди чини кодировку
<P[0_o]nika> омг
<artus> ой )
<artus> починил )
<artus> лаги (((
<artus> tzi0: лаги ((
<skai> artus: повод проверить, доделав полтора гига:)
<artus> skai: чего доделываеш?
<tzi0> ok ive installed nvidia-current drivers via ppa, but when im trying to go to nvidia-settings it tells me that i seem to be not running nvidia x server driver and hits me to run nvidia-xconfig, but i ran it many times wth no result: nvidia-settings tells me again to run nvidia-xconfig
<artus> так ...
<artus> tzi0: Официальным языком канала является русский язык.
<tzi0> utf-8 vezde stoit hz...
<micro-chipset> tzi0: а клиент какой?
<tzi0> mirc 6.35
<artus> ну дык последняя месага у тя была на руском )
<tzi0> a che kiknuli?
<micro-chipset> tzi0: не отвечаю на вопросы виндузятников
<tzi0> ну вобщем проблема остается...
<tzi0> не знаю че делать
<artus> все норм уже
<skai> artus: 1.5 я тя доделать требую:)на коробке
<shkleonid> вопрос. у меня network manager не видит интерфейсы.
<shkleonid> через config они есть.
<artus> nm он такой ) он может )
<shkleonid> мне на один интерфейс нужно ip адрес дать, что бы на ip камеру через браузер в локальной сети брякаться
<shkleonid> это уж точно)
<shkleonid> как это сделать?)
<diskin> <shkleonid> через config они есть. - через какой, ifconfig?
<jah-man> ку всем)_
<artus> shkleonid: если nm сплющилсо то выпиливай его окончательно и настраивай сеть ручками )
<shkleonid> да всё гуд) вспомнил команду)
<shkleonid> так же как циску настраивать)
<shkleonid> подобно)
<shkleonid> sudo ifconfig
<jah-man> блин...жестоко меня обломали. заказал на ship it два диска ( убунту и кубунту ) а щас зашел проверить: Already received too many shipments. хотя это первое что я заказал..
<shkleonid> показывал две сетёвки
<shkleonid> ну на одну команду попробовал ifconfig eth1 192.168.0.2
<shkleonid> и заработало)
<shkleonid> брякнулся на веб интерфейс камеры)
<artus> shkleonid: sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces там настраиваеш и потом sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<shkleonid> щас надо как то её настроить)
<shkleonid> спасибо, учту)
<san4o> все равно маршрутизацию придется прописать, чтобы 2 интерфейса работали одновременно нормально
<shkleonid> ага. естесственно. мне надо что бы видео могли смотреть, как из локальной, так и из инета.
<shkleonid> в планах потом прикрутить ещё камер 10.
<shkleonid> но для начало 2-3 штуки.
<shkleonid> мне камера не нравится(
<shkleonid> урод такой с виду)
<san4o> тогда еще и на роутере + 10 портов пробрасывать для каждой камеры ( для интернета ) ...
<shkleonid> Planet ICA-M220
<sonorus> добрый вечер, а в Geany цвета подсветки синтаксиса можно какнить изменить или они вшиты в ИДЕ ?
<shkleonid> ага. в курсе. в качестве роутера у нас Ideco стоит, поэтому проблем наверное не будет.
<smartman> Всем привет, можно ли сделать какой нибудь скрипт дабы по нажатию кнопки выключить микрофон?
<san4o> shkleonid   +  dyndns если динамик айпи, самый дешевый вариант
<shkleonid> санчо, дома этот вариант и используется)
<shkleonid> на работе статика + доменное имя
<san4o> shkleonid: нехилую систему для дома собираете ... )
<shkleonid> сеть у нас большая только. голова уже болит
<shkleonid> санчо, на работу собираю) домой потестить дали) месяцев на шесть)
<shkleonid> вот и сижу с шестью камерами :-D
<smartman> ауууу, как в пульс отключить устройство входа? скриптом
<san4o> shkleonid: раз все будет открыто для сети то зачем 2й интерфейс ? сразу в свичи втыкать камеры ...
<shkleonid> санчо, дома свичей нету)
<san4o> smartman: как вариант alsamixer
<dfrank> Привет. Мне не зайти в текст. консоли: Ctrl+Alt+F1..F6 дают просто черный экран.  ps ax | grep getty  говорит, что ни одной getty не запущено. Где это можно законфигурить? Юзаю kubuntu 10.10
<shkleonid> приходится одну камеру на eth1 вешать, на eth0 адслка пашет)
<artus> dfrank: ищи на форуме, обсуждалась уже проблема эта там
<smartman> <san4o> я хочу сделать скрипт чтьобы забиндить на кнопку включение/отключение микрофона, дабы в скайпе на линуксе такой фичи нету
<artus> smartman: дык делай, кто тебе мешает
<smartman> <artus> я не знаю как
<shkleonid> тоже где то видел эту тему на форумах
<dfrank> artus: shkleonid: на каком именно форуме? И подскажите, если можете вспомнить, ключевые слова. Я гуглил уже, ниче не нагуглилось (
<san4o> shkleonid: в любом случае без свича не обойтись когда 2ю и тд камеры ставить. и все равно можно (даже нужно) на 1 интерфейс переходить
<artus> shkleonid: а ты как думаеш на каком ? forum.ubuntu.ru же
<artus> smartman: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/ вот так )
<dfrank> artus: ех, ну, не гуглится. Будь другом, подскажи ключевые слова :) пытаюсь так: "inurl:forum.ubuntu.ru getty", "inurl:forum.ubuntu.ru tty", в гугле и яндексе - ниче вразумительного
<shkleonid> пойду спать, завтра на пары ещё)
<shkleonid> санчо, спасибо)
<shkleonid> и артус, тоже спасибо)
<smartman> <artus> спасибо что сюда google.com не послал ><
<artus> smartman: а ты на чт о собственно расчитываеш? что все резко бросятся тебе писать?
<artus> dfrank: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=82000.0
<artus> а вообще во всем виноват груб2 и фреймбуфер )
<CEKTAHT> привет
<CEKTAHT> artus а почему меня забанил какой-то мудак sky или как-то так
<artus> @kick CEKTAHT еще раз и забаню уже я
<CEKTAHT> нифига себе
<CEKTAHT> а за что ?
<artus> за маты ) за их родимых )
<CEKTAHT> а это не мат
<CEKTAHT> я это в литературе прочитал
<CEKTAHT> и поэтому это не мат
<artus> ты хочеш об этом поговорить?
<CEKTAHT> да
<artus> @kban CEKTAHT 3600 иди учи правила
<san4o> он забыл 1е правило, никогда не спорь с админом =))
<anton__> Кто разбирается в Delphi?
<san4o> anton__: точно по адресу ...
<anton__> знаешь?
<anton__> просто меня интересует lazarus
<san4o> anton__: когдато учил, но я в смысле конал подходящий ..
<anton__> ясно
<san4o> anton__: ты спрашивай, мало ли мож и ответят
<Afrit> трям. подскажите о чем в строчке процесса  /usr/sbin/pppd local file /etc/ppp/pptpd-options 115200 бла-бла-бла говорит это число - 115200?
<artus> скорость
<artus> максимальная
<anton__>  как спарсить ссылку с поиска вконтакта чтоб передать в процедуру
<LeNsTR> sss
<LeNsTR> ыыы
<artus> anton__: а ты того, каналом не ошибся ?
<Afrit> artus: скорость через туннель? ужс. как мегабита четыре намутить?)
<artus> Afrit: ну оно и так будет мегабита 4ре )
<anton__> посоветуйте другой канал
<RfAFdlS> как называется когда в локальной сети пишешь ping host.local
<RfAFdlS> ?
<rapidsp> жесть
<XuMuK> ыы
<XuMuK> надо на баш отправить))
<RfAFdlS> не надо
<RfAFdlS> :)
<RfAFdlS> rapidsp: XuMuK: вы про мой вопрос?
<rapidsp> а про что?
<Sergey_IT> ночь
<RfAFdlS> rapidsp: я не про пинг, а про именования компов в сети. никакого же сервера не стоит. Кто понимает что host.local это тачка с ip 192.168.1.2, например?
<Sergey_IT> телепатия в действии, не?
<Bezoomie> Да
<rapidsp> оно как то можно, не помню как
<rapidsp> никогда не было нужды
<XuMuK> для начала не хост.локал, а локалност)
<XuMuK> то есть х)
<RfAFdlS> XuMuK: для начала попробуй
<san4o> что localhost что vasiapupkin разници нет. как назовеш так и будет
<rapidsp> rapidsp.domain.рф :)
<RfAFdlS> rapidsp: например, если роутер ip раздает
<rapidsp> боюсь в данном случае роутер ни при чем
<rapidsp> это ж как бы netbios, не?
<RfAFdlS> san4o: да я не про localhost. Блин. Другой комп пинговать можно ping other_host.local
<Sergey_IT> добрый роутер раздает всем желающим...
<RfAFdlS> rapidsp: хз. Вот и спрашивал
 * hookah думает, что оставлять включенный ноут с незакрытой крышкой с двумя котами в комнате было ошибкой
<RfAFdlS> Sergey_IT: в домашней локалке
<san4o> RfAFdlS:  непокатит ... если в файле хостов на твоем компе нет сопоставления такойто-хост такойто-айпи то не получится
<Sergey_IT> hookah, и с фото кошки на экране? )
<RfAFdlS> san4o: прокатывает
<rapidsp> san4o: если в виндах можно, значит тут тоже както можо
<artus> hookah: они таки взломали пентагон?
<hookah> Sergey_IT: да они и так нахимичили че-то. без кошки
<hookah> artus: да лучче бы так )
<san4o> прокатывает если в сети есть днс а в нем запись соответственная
<rapidsp> RfAFdlS: ну самое простое - указать хосты в /etc/hosts
<hookah> пришел, ткнулся - даже экран запроса пароля не подгрузило. я в tty1 - так туда даже логинился полчаса
<hookah> чтобы ребут прописать
<RfAFdlS>  rapidsp: если компов 2-3
<rapidsp> RfAFdlS: форум попробуй покурить было вроде чтото
<san4o> rapidsp: а про то и говорю если прописать в hosts.  friend_host     192.168.такойто   то будет работать
<artus> RfAFdlS: http://sudouser.com/ustanovka-i-nastrojka-dns-servera-bind9-ubuntu-debian-howto.html
<RfAFdlS>  rapidsp:  netbios?
<rapidsp> artus: это не слишком жоско? :)
<RfAFdlS> artus: за ссыль спасибо, но меня другое интересовало :)
<artus> rapidsp: а чего там жесткого то? + пошустрее отклик при ползанье по инету )
<rapidsp> RfAFdlS: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=81815.0
<rapidsp> илиментарный простой поиск :)
<RfAFdlS> rapidsp:  спасибо за ссыль. Простой, когда знаешь что искать. :) Но у меня работало, только win машин нет.  А вы сразу баш баш...
<rapidsp> а чего сложного ввести в поиск строку "пинг по имени" :)
<captain_alex> хлопцы здаров
<captain_alex> как выключить автовыключение монитора, галку в параметрах питания убрал, все равно гаснет
<Sergey_IT> хлопцы спят
<captain_alex> а эта шо бот гаварит? Ж)
<RfAFdlS> rapidsp: то что host.local не похож на имя. :) cat /etc/hosts| grep nsswitch.conf | wc -l == 0 кстати :)
<Sergey_IT> страшный бот)
<hookah> о да, Sergey_IT - самый страшный бот в истории инета ))
<Sergey_IT> и до инета - не обижай (
<hookah> Sergey_IT: до инета разве были боты?
<captain_alex> ну то будем знать, а шо с монитором посоветуете?
<Sergey_IT> моя бабушка еще в ботах ходила
<RfAFdlS> и winbind не установлен
<Sergey_IT> captain_alex, а что за ос?
<captain_alex> бубунта 1010
<rapidsp> RfAFdlS: так может установить?
<Sergey_IT> гаснет всегда, или только после логина, еслы мышу/клаву не трогать?
<RfAFdlS> rapidsp:зачем, если и так пингует :)
<RfAFdlS> и ssh ит :)
<rapidsp> тада ваще не понимаю что надо :)
<captain_alex> автовход в системе, а так после 10 минут заставки
<RfAFdlS> rapidsp: узнать хотел что это :)
<captain_alex> причем время если в настройках заставки увеличивать тоже не влияет
<Sergey_IT> RfAFdlS, telepatd видимо в автозагрузке ;)
<RfAFdlS> Sergey_IT: чё?
<rapidsp> это... называется!!! ... Пинннннг пааа ИИИменииии (К.О.)
<Sergey_IT> captain_alex, 10.04 - тоже так, но если мышу/клаву дернуть, то не гаснет
<rapidsp> ))
<captain_alex> нагуглил шо нада както отключить  dpms (вроде так)
<rapidsp> captain_alex: а зачем? кина смотреть?
<RfAFdlS> rapidsp: уже понял
<rapidsp> )
<Sergey_IT> captain_alex, а какая проблема, если за компом не сидишь - пусть выключается
<captain_alex> да бесит када монитор гаснет постоянно
<rapidsp> статическая картинка вредна для мрнитора
<captain_alex> тем более хреново его туда сюда включать
<captain_alex> не у меня заставка подвижная
<rapidsp> хреново...
<hookah> captain_alex: а в Preferences -- Screensaver ходил?
<Sergey_IT> rapidsp, и чем же это? 100 лет не проработает?
<captain_alex> ходил, выше писал што не помогаеть
<rapidsp> Sergey_IT: не... просто в этом случае моя отмазка про монитор не катит
<captain_alex> кароче никто не сталкивалсо?
<rapidsp> ну это скорее управление питанием
<rapidsp> тока не знаю, где это  гноме
<captain_alex> оно самое, затык как и где эту систему выключить
<captain_alex> вроде в xorg.conf но у меня его нет
<Sergey_IT> captain_alex, было такое в 10.04, даже скринсейвер сносил - помогло. Но потом поставил снова и работает. Только призагрузке гаснет 1 раз, если не дергать...
<captain_alex> ну а как сгенерить хоргконф
<captain_alex> чтоб там пошаманить
<Sergey_IT> captain_alex, gconf-editor глянь
<captain_alex> глядел, там тоже все что можно выключено
<captain_alex> но эффекта нету
<Bezoomie> кто знает, На Дебиане пойдет Вольфштеин который поставляет , плейдеб?
<hookah> artus: че у тебя с инетом происходит? ))
<Sergey_IT> виртуализирует видимо
<rapidsp> монитор просто отключается
<artus> hookah: да понятия не имею ))
<Sergey_IT> да и опов тут с первого раза не пускают - идентификацию проходят )
<hookah> artus: не иначе как магнитные бури ))
<artus> hookah: да знца чей то шалит )
<Sergey_IT> artus, еле перевёл фразу (
<hookah> а я че-то второе слово так и не вкурил )))
<artus> hookah: znc
<Sergey_IT> значится
 * Sergey_IT телепатор сбоит
<artus> hookah: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/ZNC во
<Sergey_IT> а еще боремся за высокую культуру языка...(
<san4o2> Sergey_IT: ну, с малого нада начинать. не все могут вот так сразу =)
<Sergey_IT> так все с малого и начинают, потом по-большому, ну а в год уже и слова какие-то начинают произносить ;)
<Sergey_IT> это чего я такое сказал (
<san4o2> Sergey_IT:  у пол страны инет упал
<only_you> хм
<only_you> что с инетом :\
<artus> Bezoomie: чего не судьба? привод проверить?
<artus> чей то все рарлетались )
<artus> *разлетались
<artus> мож того ... анонимусы интернет таки поломали? )
<only_you> может серваки на вин перевели... :\
<Sergey_IT> да просто админ где-то заснул и головой об клаву...
<artus> O_o
<Sergey_IT> и на #ubuntu тоже колбасит (
<hookah> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> hookah, Failed!
<hookah> че-то меня тоже выкинуло
<artus> @mode +b *!*quassel@*
<Sergey_IT> это зачистка от неверных - первое предупреждение
<hookah> artus: ужо банишь кого-то?
<artus> да то вредитель смотрю бан обошол )
<hookah> artus: кто такой? )) а то меня выкинуло че-т, я не видел
<artus> да с его легкой подачи 1н ребутнулся второй завис )
<sonorus> привет, ктонить будь использует эмулятор PCSX ?
<Sergey_IT> sonorus, защитился?
<sonorus> lf
<sonorus> да
<Sergey_IT> поздравляю!
<sonorus> спасибо
<xopek> !flib Вонючка
<xopek> нитам
<_di> хочу настроить двухмониторную конфу в ubuntu 10.10
<xopek> настраивай. разрешаю
<_di> как сгенерировать конфиг прям из под иксов?
<_di> т.к. нигде не видно xorg.conf
<rapidsp> _di: какая карта?
<_di> встроенная ноутбучная, intel
<_di> встроенная ноутбучная, intel 945
<san4o2> _di: а где его ищеш ?
<_di> искал во всей системе но уже нашел в /usr/share/X11/
<_di> ито не xorg.conf а conf.d версию
<san4o2> _di: /etc/x11
<_di> ну там нет xorg.conf
<san4o2> как нет ?
<rapidsp> а из ГУИ нельзя настраивать?
<_di> 2хмониторную конфигурацию?
<rapidsp> да
<_di> нет, оно криво получается
<_di> из-за разных разрешений
<_di> на ноуте 1280x800 а на монике 1600x1020
<rapidsp> ндя... с нвидией проще...
<san4o2> с нвидиа все просто
<rapidsp> )
<_di> да знаю что просто))
<artus> @voice artus
<artus> @devoice artus
<san4o2> _di: поиском по всей системе пробуй. хотя странно что в /etc/x11/ н нашел
<hookah> artus: ты чего это самобичеванием занимаешсо? ))
<_di> я уже искал по всей системе
<artus> hookah: да так )
<_di> нет ничего
<rapidsp> по дефолту ксорга на самом деле нет
<rapidsp> есть какаято команда которая его правильно генерит
<_di> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<_di> наверное эта)
<_di> главное чтоб не поломалось всё)
<rapidsp> по логике удаление xorg.conf должно вернуть все назад :)
<rapidsp> хотя иксы они такие иксы...
<san4o2> _di:  Xorg -configure
<san4o2> с выключеними иксами. а сгенерированый файл закинуть по адресу
<Bezoomie> artus: Я записал
<artus> молодца
<artus> теперь ставь )
<Bezoomie> но не знаю что выбирать там на английском
<artus> выбери туский )
<artus> *р
<Bezoomie> Ytn chfpe ds,jhf zpsrf
<Bezoomie> Нет выбора языка это же СД версия
<demoss> =)
<demoss> hi all
<artus> f2 нажми
<artus> а я по ходу себе щаас кааак поломаю видео )))
<hookah> artus: зачем? ))
<Sergey_IT> страшно! пошел спать
<rapidsp> и останется только аудио...
<artus> а оно само)
<artus> ему видители не нравятца дрова с офф сайта )
<rapidsp> я через репы дров обновил
<artus> O_o
<Bezoomie> там в начале предлогают  типа того LXDE и Xf... не помню ку да там жать хз)
<artus> эм...
<artus> а куда оно дело мой 260й драйвер то (((
<rapidsp> кто?
<artus> Bezoomie: бери lxde
<Bezoomie> ок
<artus> rapidsp: да понятия не имею кто , кто то ((
<rapidsp> че париться репу добавь - само поставит
<rapidsp> париться, репа... нда...
<rapidsp> проще паренного репозитория :)
<Bezoomie> Артус , я думаю установку на завтра оставить так как глаза слипаются, и еще Вопрос , у меня игра Вольвштеин с Убунты поидет на Дебиане?
<artus> нима у меня репы ) с драйверами новыми)
<rapidsp> какая карта?
<rapidsp> нвидиа?
<artus> угу)
<artus> ток у меня сквизи )
<rapidsp> ы
<artus> а хочется, вернее хотелось 260й драйвер
<artus> я его даже ставил) ток по ходу после какого то апгдейда он канул в лету )
<rapidsp> а бинарник еще раз не ставится?
<hookah> пипец меня счас поглючило
<artus> да чую прийдется ) ибо только что я снес и те 195е )
<artus> хотя...
<hookah> по телеку сериал, там одна девчонка держит зеркало в белой рамке, большое. вторая - смотрица в него. отражение видно. смотрю и думаю - фига се, эппл такой тачпад выпустили??? )))
<artus> гг
<hookah> мда.. наверное надо спать
<hookah> разговариваю с девушкой, она меня че-то спрашивает про еду - я ей отвечаю задумчиво - two pieces of cheese, that were left from TOMORROW
<hookah> во времени уже теряюсь
<jjokker> всем привет
<jjokker> ребят подскажите , уже несколько дней трабла с копытом , пишет неизвестная ошибка и не коннектит :(
<jjokker> и другие клиенты тоже по ходу ..
<jjokker> что может быть?
<jjokker> при том что сама icq работает , например в онлайн клиенте
#ubuntu-ru 2010-12-17
<Bezoomie> artus|znc|:   ты спмшь?
<Bezoomie> Я Дебиана поставил а по умолчанию винда грузиться без выбора
<megaterminatorm> как удалить звуковую карту из системы?
<jjokker> все спят что ли?
<alexgluck> кто поможет настраивал бинд по книге. И в логе http://itpaste.ru/282232 такая фигня. Интересуют эти строчки  http://paste.pro/282238
<alexgluck> кто поможет настраивал бинд по книге. И в логе http://itpaste.ru/282232 такая фигня. Интересуют эти строчки  http://paste.pro/282238
<alexgluck> byr gjvjub
<alexgluck> инк помоги
<jjokker> есть кто живой?
<alexgluck> да
<alexgluck> jjokker fe
<alexgluck> jjokker ау
<jjokker> привет
<alexgluck> прив
<jjokker> jjokker> ребят подскажите , уже несколько дней трабла с копытом , пишет неизвестная ошибка и не коннектит :(
<alexgluck> логи смотрел?
<jjokker> ээмм... нет
<alexgluck> я так понимаю ты в иксах? копыто это почтовик?
<jjokker> нет)
<jjokker> kopete
<jjokker> ubuntu
<jjokker> клиент icq
<Lorgus> jjokker, отключи в настройках ssh
<jjokker> в каких настройках какой ssh?
<alexgluck> там ссш есть? О.о
<jjokker> )
<Lorgus> в настройках коннекта верхняя галочка
<Lorgus> по мойму ссш
<alexgluck> кто поможет настраивал бинд по книге. И в логе http://itpaste.ru/282232 такая фигня. Интересуют эти строчки  http://paste.pro/282238
<Lorgus> упс.... ssl
<jjokker> вот что что , а ssh там нет
<jjokker> )
<jjokker> отключал
<jjokker> вообще не робит
<alexgluck> с чем конектишся?
<Lorgus> тогда обнови копыто... т.е. скачай новое
<Lorgus> кстати сервер slogin.................
<alexgluck> мож он не конектит с несуществующим сервом
<jjokker> ну я изменил недавно только на новый сервак
<jjokker> он не перестал работать неделю назад
<jjokker> login.aol.com
<jjokker> поставил это
<jjokker> заработало
<jjokker> проработало несколкьо дней и ппц
<alexgluck> попробуй другими клиентами конектится
<jjokker> опять умерло
<jjokker> другие клиенты тоже не робят
<Lorgus> qutIM юзай.... все пашет
<alexgluck> вот и проблема если ты кроме копыта и другими не можеш законектиться проблема не в копыте
<Lorgus> alexgluck, нифига...
<Lorgus> alexgluck, проблема действительно была
<Lorgus> alexgluck, недели3-4 тому
<Lorgus> alexgluck, просто некоторые быстро софт обновили а некоторые так и сидят
<Lorgus> alexgluck, у мну тож ниче не пахало .. но эт как всегда ася протоколы сменила
<Lorgus> alexgluck, потом начали софт дописывать
<jjokker> кутик тоже у меня не робит
<jjokker> там надо где то поменять как раз сервер
<jjokker> а где не знаю
<alexgluck> джокер обнови клиенты до последних
<jjokker> кутим выкидывает типо не верный пароль
<jjokker> извиняюсь за тупизм
<jjokker> но как?
<alexgluck> заходиш на сайт официальный и скачиваеш
<alexgluck> http://kopete.kde.org/
<Lorgus> у меня индтификатор QIP infinum
<Lorgus> client id ICQ Client
<Lorgus> server login.icq.com
<Lorgus> client major version 20
<Lorgus> client minor version 52
<Lorgus> client lesser version 1
<jjokker> <alexgluck>   а можно както с консоли обновить?
<jjokker> ну типо update
<Lorgus> ytn
<Lorgus> нет
<Lorgus> тока скачать
<jjokker> http://kopete.kde.org/releases.php
<jjokker> а че качать то*
<jjokker> ?
<alexgluck> стой на сайте написано что скачивать только в официальных кде релизах можно
<Lorgus> http://sourceforge.net/projects/kopete/files/Kopete/0.12.2/kopete-0.12.2.tar.bz2/download
<alexgluck> Current releases of Kopete are only avaliable through official KDE packages or through your Linux distribution.
<alexgluck> так это старый сам почитай
<jjokker> Your Kopete IM Client (KDE) download will start shortly…
<jjokker> эммм
<jjokker> а где новый ?
<jjokker> просто почему я в копыто уперся
<jjokker> у меня там логов ппц
<alexgluck> у тя кубунту?
<jjokker> нет
<jjokker> ubuntu
<jjokker> 1004
<alexgluck> sudo apt-get update && apt-get install kopete
<Lorgus> alexgluck, не катит так... не обновляется
<Lorgus> alexgluck, сам парился
<alexgluck> Текущий релиз: Текущие релизы Kopete доступны только через официальные пакеты KDE или через вашего дистрибутива Linux.  Последний стабильный релиз 0.60.3 и поставляется с KDE 4.1.3  Следующий стабильный релиз 0.70.0 и будет доступна с KDE 4.2.0
<Lorgus> о... кстати щас копыто тож не работает
<alexgluck> Kopete является частью kdenetwork пакет KDE или вы можете получить пакет, который содержит только Kopete
<alexgluck> так шо из репов кде пакеты выкачивай
<jjokker> знать бы что выкачивать
<alexgluck> есть поиск по репам
<alexgluck> а там надо биться с зависимостями чтобы все кеды не выгрузить
<alexgluck> apt-search кажется поиск
<jjokker> ну вижу я пакеты через синаптик
<jjokker> а что надо доставить то что бы заработало
<alexgluck> во в синаптике достань один пакет копыт
<alexgluck> а там чего не хватает для установки медлено по 1 скачивай
<alexgluck> где то на форуме видел имено так делали
<alexgluck> там правда не копыто а другое приложение
<alexgluck> но система такаяже
<alexgluck> если канал и хар позволяет скачивай все кеды
<alexgluck> хард*
<jjokker> я тупая скотина
<jjokker> простите меня
<jjokker> копыто сам как то сбросил сервер
<alexgluck> неужели
<jjokker> и потом я прописал не login.icq.com
<jjokker> а login.aol.com
<alexgluck> давай конектись проверяй
<alexgluck> так пошёл кушать через мин 5 приду
<jjokker> все робит
<jjokker> все гууд
<jjokker> спасибо
<alexgluck> тогда удачи
<alexgluck> кто поможет настраивал бинд по книге. И в логе http://itpaste.ru/282232 такая фигня. Интересуют эти строчки  http://paste.pro/282238
<rem_lex|pivo> alexgluck: chown -R bind:root /etc/bind
<rem_lex|pivo> для начала
<rem_lex|pivo> а потом в конфиг думаю правильнее было бы не опечатываться "mynetwirk" ;)
<rem_lex|pivo> а сам акл должен выглядеть примерно так: http://paste.pro/284013
<tenshigo> есть что-то по интересней Rhytmbox'a? нужно более менее похоже на iTunes...
<z13> tenshigo: есть xampp
<z13> tenshigo: тока там руками надо управлять, а не мышкой.
<tenshigo> z13: извини за вопрос: itunes вообще видел? -_-
<tenshigo> мне бы мышкой... по-человечески -_-
<z13> tenshigo: это не linux way.
<IchEsseDichAuf> как сменить программу к mime типу application/x-bittorrent ?
<Dinamic-Adm> IchEsseDichAuf: система- параметры - предпочитаемы приложения
<tenshigo> да я гика из себя не строю... мне нужно просто удобное окружение. безопасный серфинг, музычку послушать, порисовать чуток ну и так далее и главное в случае чего быстро подогнать окружение до нужной кондиции.
<IchEsseDichAuf> Dinamic-Adm: нет.
<IchEsseDichAuf> там браузер, клиент для почты и по мелочам.
<Dinamic-Adm> IchEsseDichAuf: тогда не подскажу
<IchEsseDichAuf> уже пару дней никто подсказать не может.
<IchEsseDichAuf> да и я как-то совсем не могу найти.
<tenshigo> /etc/mime.types
<tenshigo> /etc/gnome/default.list тут бинды к mime
<IchEsseDichAuf> tenshigo: эти файлы я уже просматривал, в /etc/mime.types есть строчка "application/x-bittorrent                        torrent"
<IchEsseDichAuf> во втором ничего нет, что бы на  *torrent* или *transmission* *deluge* отвлекалось
<tenshigo> IchEsseDichAuf: просто скажи что ты хочеш сделать...
<IchEsseDichAuf> хочу, чтобы *.torrent открывались в делюге, а не в трансмиссии
<IchEsseDichAuf> ещё мне интересен механизм, как убунта определяет, каким приложением открыть определённый файл
<IchEsseDichAuf> вот к примеру есть файл /usr/share/mime/application/x-bittorrent.xml
<IchEsseDichAuf> там есть <glob pattern="*.torrent"/>
<IchEsseDichAuf> это показывает, что все файлы попадающие под него должны принадлежать mime типу application/x-bittorrent
<IchEsseDichAuf> но я пока нигде не нашёл, какое приложение должно отвечать за определённый тип.
<tenshigo> в defaults.list mime-type=application
<tenshigo> example^application/ogg=totem.desktop
<unibot> всем привет
<tenshigo> у меня кстати для deluge тоже нет ключа.
<tenshigo> unibot: привет.
<unibot> какой драйвер нвидия ставить: 173 или current&
<IchEsseDichAuf> в этих ничего нет /usr/share/applications/defaults.list   /usr/share/gnome/applications/defaults.list   /etc/gnome/defaults.list
<ck80> unibot ставь с сайта
<tenshigo> /etc/gnome/*
<tenshigo> вообще пустые что-ли?
<unibot> я как-то ставил с сайта - че то криво встало
<tenshigo> или нужного ключа нет.
<IchEsseDichAuf> в том смысле, что ничего нет *torrent*
<tenshigo> ручками добавь.
<IchEsseDichAuf> как тогда запускается трансмиссия?
<IchEsseDichAuf> если она нигде не прописана по умолчанию
<tenshigo> есть еще gconf или как там. база гнома
<IchEsseDichAuf> там чисто, первым делом я её ковырял
<IchEsseDichAuf> в ней нет ни ветки для делюги, ни ветки для трансмиссии
<tenshigo> интересно -_-
<IchEsseDichAuf> в моих ~/.local/share/applications/  тоже всё чисто
<tenshigo> загорелсо огонек интуазизма... что нибудь откопаю полюбому...
<IchEsseDichAuf> не может же во всём быть виновна магия.
<tenshigo> application/ogg=totem.desktop
<tenshigo> mimeopen .torrent ddtlb
<tenshigo> введи.
<tenshigo> только косяк пропусти -_-
<IchEsseDichAuf> ) первую строчку?
<tenshigo> mimeopen .torrent  введи
<IchEsseDichAuf> http://pastebin.com/KELHsefx
<tenshigo> ну вот по ходу через эту программулину и задаеться пара mime-type=application
<IchEsseDichAuf> да, но почему Cancelled ?
<IchEsseDichAuf> не ужели от рута её нужно использовать?
<tenshigo> sudo наверно забыл )
<IchEsseDichAuf> ок. а то я начал смотреть по тем же  /usr/share/applications/defaults.list   /usr/share/gnome/applications/defaults.list   /etc/gnome/defaults.list
<IchEsseDichAuf> там пока было пусто )
<IchEsseDichAuf> можно ли посмотреть, какие файлы mimeopen будет править?
<IchEsseDichAuf> какой нибудь strace или полобное вызвать при выполнении?
<tenshigo> а зачем? ведь теперь через эту утилиту можно спокойно задавать mime.type=app. не важно где конфиги.
<tenshigo> ты же вроде этого хотел -_-
<IchEsseDichAuf> мне больше было интересно, что происходит. нежели открывать нужной прогой
<tenshigo> --help пропиши. все поймешь.
<IchEsseDichAuf> я уже смотрю cat /usr/bin/mimeopen
<tenshigo> ясно. ну что роем дальше тогда...
<IchEsseDichAuf> ) именно то, что конфигов не было меня очень беспокоило )
<IchEsseDichAuf> придётся выучить за час перл.
<tenshigo> да линукс это вообще вечное детство и игра в лего и врядли найдется человек который бы все знал о системе.
<IchEsseDichAuf> однако это интересно.
<tenshigo> первое время -_-
<IchEsseDichAuf> поведай свою грустную историю.
<tenshigo> [/usr/share/gnome/applications, /usr/local/share/applications, /usr/share/applications] тута
<unibot> чегой-то не хотят драйвера с сайта нВидиа грузиться - нажимаю ПРИНЯТЬ открывается страница в текстовом режиме начинающаяся так #! /bin/sh
<unibot> может весь текст в терминал скопировать?
<unibot> файлик то называется NVIDIA-Linux-x86-260.19.29.run
<tenshigo> /usr/share/application-registry/* там тоже. мусорка короче.
<unibot> где деб-пакет то взять?
<tenshigo> лучше руками дрова не ставь. пусть за тебя утилита все сделает. Additional Driver называеться
<tenshigo> IchEsseDichAuf: истории нет. первую неделю в линуксе. хотя может уже и вторая...
<tenshigo> имеею ввиду серьезное знакомство, а не так... покрутил день-второй и снес.
<IchEsseDichAuf> а до этого, с какими никсами работал?
<tenshigo> от freebsd до solaris
<z13> нали как изменить приложения по умолчанию? а то я ребутнулся
<IchEsseDichAuf> )
<tenshigo> ага. через утилиту mimeopen
<IchEsseDichAuf> в общем "mimeopen -d файл"
<IchEsseDichAuf> позволяет это сделать, но пока я не нашёл, где конфиги
<IchEsseDichAuf> в defaults.list эта связка не заноситься.
<tenshigo> вроде дошло.
<IchEsseDichAuf> ок.
<IchEsseDichAuf> он в /home/grek/.local/share/applications/defaults.list
<unibot> jockey-gtk предлагает только 173 и current :(
<tenshigo> когда создаеться пара mime.type=all создаеться файл в /usr/share/applications/* по имени программы
<tenshigo> сам файл и есть конфиг.
<tenshigo> ну через cat в терминале выведи любой и посмотри.
<IchEsseDichAuf> да, там десктоп файлы
<IchEsseDichAuf> они показывают, что приложение относиться к типам mime
<IchEsseDichAuf> дело было в том, что там два приложения, у которых MimeType=application/x-bittorrent;
<tenshigo> это из mimeopen выдрал... немного в прошлом писал на перл.
<tenshigo> их может быть и больше. открой totem.desktop
<IchEsseDichAuf> меня просто очень удивило то, что в defaults.list тип и приложения не были прописаны, а открывались в аккурат трансмиссией.
<IchEsseDichAuf> а что там в тотем?
<alexgluck> кто поможет настраивал бинд по книге. И в логе http://itpaste.ru/282232 такая фигня. Интересуют эти строчки  http://paste.pro/282238
<IchEsseDichAuf> лишь только много значений к MimeType=
<tenshigo> задумка в том что бы приложение само знало что открывать. нет эдиной базы.
<alexgluck> кто с днс поможет?
<IchEsseDichAuf> tenshigo: спасибо тебе, за то, что помог систематично разобраться.
<tenshigo> IchEsseDichAuf: да не за что... сам заинтересовался )
<rapidsp> alexgluck: а че за mynetwIrk? ниче не перепутал?
<alexgluck> перепутал исправаил
<alexgluck> вот тока секунду назад
<alexgluck> остальное интересно
<alexgluck> как узнать от чьего имени запускается днс? я из под рута пускаю а там бинд:бинд?
<tenshigo> из под рута сетевые демоны не запускают...
<alexgluck> почему?
<Offoffoff1> alexgluck: bind:bind
<tenshigo> потому что можно права рута получить взломав демон
<alexgluck> значит директорию нужно бинду на запись отдать вот только какую?
<tenshigo> идея тут в том что бы как можно меньше прав дать сетевому демону, то есть минимальные права необходимые дял работы...
<micro-chipset> alexgluck:полно же манов
<alexgluck> у меня книга от о рейли
<tenshigo> пример: рут пишет куда хочет... а можно создать учетку где запись разрешена строго в определенный каталог
<micro-chipset> http://system-administrators.info/?p=1798 вот к примеру
<micro-chipset> Адельштейн Любанович?
<alexgluck> я хочу пока без чрута
<micro-chipset> если она то читай пока не поймешь там все написано
<tenshigo> старайся ограничить "свободу" сетевого демона минимально необходимым пространством...
<Offoffoff1> alexgluck: ps axo euid,ruid,pid,comm
<Offoffoff1> alexgluck: узнаешь от какого пользователя и группы процесс
<alexgluck> сначало я должен научиться настраивать и использовать демон
<tenshigo> не мешало бы что нибудь по безопасности. а то подариш кому нибудь халявный интернет или что еще по хуже...
<mva> <+alexgluck> | сначало я должен научиться настраивать и использовать демон
<mva> сначала ты должен научиться русскому языку
<tenshigo> mva: не все могли школу нормально закончить... не говоря уже о вышке. утопиться теперь что-ли -_-
<SergeyIT> утро!
<tenshigo> SergeyIT: вечер! -_-
<AlbertR|alt> всем привет
<SergeyIT> ку
<tenshigo> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/UNIX/104334/
<tenshigo> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/finance/108606/
<Bezoomie> Привет, как на Дебиане поставить пиджин?
<SergeyIT> Bezoomie, а в репах нет?
<Bezoomie> а тут вообще не вижу где репы
<Bezoomie> Я В Шоке от Дебилянв
<tenshigo> ахаха
<tenshigo> чего так?
<Bezoomie> вообще ничего не понимаю
<Bezoomie> как установить пиджин , Нет звука вообще
<tenshigo> ну дебиан это тебе не система из каропки -_-. ручками и головой поработать придеться.
<SergeyIT> Bezoomie,  а на их сайте описаний нет?
<Bezoomie> нет
<tenshigo> а какая версия? 6?
<Bezoomie> да
<tenshigo> вот непомню есть там apt-get или нет... через aptitude поставь
<Bezoomie> как?
<SergeyIT> Bezoomie,  http://www.debian.com/doc/
<tenshigo> в смысле как... на ncurse утилита...
<tenshigo> а вообще советую подождать LMDE
<tenshigo> в декабре обещали и для amd64 зарелизить
<tenshigo> то есть это linux-mint-debian-edition. rolling dist
<tenshigo> то есть плавающие релизы
<Bezoomie> убунту поставлю
<tenshigo> -_-. кто то там говорил что это не linux way...
<tenshigo> Bezoomie: а чего на debian понесло то?
<Bezoomie> артус посоветовал
<tenshigo> может стоит хоть попинать денька 2. снести всегда успеешь. и правильно советовал.
<Bezoomie> не звука нет и не знаю как чего и счего начать
<tenshigo> синаптик вроде тоже быть должен.
<Bezoomie> где искать это все
<tenshigo> забей на звук пока... заведешь по любому
<tenshigo> сколько времени работаеш под линукс?
<Bezoomie> 1 месяц и то тупо на подсказках
<tenshigo> это не дял новичков дистрибутив, но на таких и нужно учиться...
<Bezoomie> придется обратно на убунту лезть
<tenshigo> хотя я бы 1 из старых посоветовал. слаку. но точно не осилишь.
<Bezoomie> Тут просто не понятно с чего все начинать , голая просто
<SergeyIT> Bezoomie, экциклопии читать надо ;)
<Bezoomie> сто процентов все с терминала только не знаю как
<tenshigo> Bezoomie: прочти пару книг по линуксе, желательно старых и ты поймеш что все они дял программиста.
<tenshigo> да что такое... дял да дял.
<Bezoomie> Ладно Сношу Деба вставлю Убунту
<tenshigo> не торопись.
<Bezoomie> ?
<tenshigo> она не так сложна как кажеться... ну убьеш пару дней на нее, покуришь маны
<tenshigo> дебиан того стоит.
<Bezoomie> Не понимаю с чего курить начинать? со звука?, Не вижу пакетного менеджера , не вижу синаптика,
<tenshigo> новее софта чем в сквизе нет нигде, кроме Arch но даже не пробуй его....
<tenshigo> что ты видиш вообще? гном кде?
<Bezoomie> Ладно , как настроить звук?
<Bezoomie> нет ЛХДЕ
<tenshigo> индикатор звука в трее горит?
<Bezoomie> нет
<tenshigo> а какой кодек у тебя?
<Bezoomie> не знаю
<Bezoomie> Алса
<tenshigo> лезь на убунту короче -_-
<tenshigo> глухой номер...
<Bezoomie> ппц
<tenshigo> ты и в железе вижу не соображаешь, а это все.
<Bezoomie> Что из Железа надо?
<tenshigo> нужно хотя бы знать что у тебя в "железном коне".
<Bezoomie> Знаю
<tenshigo> какой кодек?
<tenshigo> )
<tenshigo> ALca не принимаеться, это не кодек
<Bezoomie> Интел П4 2,8гц Джифорс7600 1,5гб , саунд бластер
<tenshigo> live?
<Bezoomie> ?
<tenshigo> Sound Blaster Live!?
<Bezoomie> да
<tenshigo> нужно ядро пересобирать.
<tenshigo> тогда только будет
<Bezoomie> хотя не лаив а аудиджи )
<tenshigo> один хрен звук будет... ядро. но потом. так что решай сейчас будеш пинать ее или нет. поймешь "костяк" линукса
<tenshigo> хотя было бы хорошо знакомого который хорошо разбираеться в линуксе.
<Bezoomie> А сейчас что делать ? что нужно мне Узнать ? Я не знаю с чего начать как ставить програмы , Короче вообще жесть
<Bezoomie> прямая дорога на убунту 10 10
<tenshigo> Bezoomie: synaptic  в терминале из под рута.
<Bezoomie> как запустить?
<tenshigo> там sudo нужно настраивать. так что первая команда это su и пароль рута вводиш.
<Bezoomie> а дальше? Дело пошло ))
<tenshigo> слушай. ну консоль то будь добр самостоятельно запустить -_-
<tenshigo> запустился synaptic?
<Bezoomie> root@Bezoomie:/home/bezoomie#
<Bezoomie> sudo synaptic , так?
<tenshigo> без sudo. в дебиане он не настроен.
<Bezoomie> cbyfgnbr rjvfylf yt yfbltyf
<Bezoomie> синаптик команда не наидена
<tenshigo> тогда aptitude
<Bezoomie> Эта версия aptitude не имеет коровьей СУПЕРСИЛЫ.
<tenshigo> ты не пил? -_-
<Bezoomie> это терминал так написал
<tenshigo> su
<tenshigo> пароль рута.
<Bezoomie> ye&
<Bezoomie> написал
<tenshigo> еще раз aptitude.
<Bezoomie> pfgecnbk
<Bezoomie> запустил
<tenshigo> теперь разберешься?
<Bezoomie> мне надо загрузитьь установить выбрать?
<tenshigo> выбирай что нужно. можешь мышкой тыкать. но я бы советовал так, Search вводиш pidgin(ты же его хотел) жмешь + на том пакете который поставить хочешь жмеш g, смотришь все ли правильно выбрал и снова g
<voland2807> Всем приветиК!
<tenshigo> то есть после первого g идеть страховка, preview режим. что бы ты не напортачил. и снова g если все правильно
<tenshigo> привет
<voland2807> что сделать чтобы при команде smbstatus на экране правильно отображалась кирилица???
<Bezoomie> алса ставиться
<tenshigo> вообще что ли небыло? вроде oss грозились выпилить давно.
<Bezoomie> ты мне?
<Bezoomie> Он тут чет все грузит и алсу Опенофис
<tenshigo> да забей -_-. главное знаеш как... то что выбрал то и грузит.
<tenshigo> + зависимости.
<Bezoomie> Хрено во что покинуть придется , жену в поликлинику надо
<tenshigo> тогда не стоит жалеть. жена то дороже -_-
<Bezoomie> вообще Сказал тут один человек Артус , что Это самое стабильное ядро
<tenshigo> не ядро, а дистрибутив...
<Bezoomie> ну да
<Bezoomie> ток вот помощи бы мне )
<tenshigo> хороший, стабильный но врядли это squeze то есть 6
<tenshigo> 6 сырой. но самое новое ПО
<tenshigo> тоже думаю переехать и все ручками под себя допилить. раз сделал и забыл.
<tenshigo> но это только 5 так можно... 6 врядли можно заменить убунту. сырая
<tenshigo> если что спрашивай... помогу чем могу...
<Bezoomie> <tenshigo> после установки пакетов процесор грузит 100
<tenshigo> какой процесс?
<Bezoomie> не могу посмотреть не открывает окно
<tenshigo> точно установка закончена?
<Bezoomie> было написано чо да
<Bezoomie> и какие то 2 пакета не поставились )
<tenshigo> странно.
<tenshigo> в общем как придешь повториш и лог скинешь. я часов через 8 буду.
<Bezoomie> ок , я также , ща в больницу пото на работу ее  ппц мататься
<tenshigo> ну удачи -_-
<Bezoomie> Давай
<skai> skai:
<skai> а самохайлайта то и нет
<mva> mva
<milvus_migrans> mva: сайт днс магазина лежит уже пятый день.а они на рекламе то зарабатывают на сайте по тыщеамериканских в день
<milvus_migrans> вот им облом
<milvus_migrans> о.сайт шарикова стоит 500 баксов:)не днс конечно за триста тыщ.но тож ничего
<milvus_migrans> inkvizitor68sl: а твой бложик то оказыцо в германии лежит хранится:)
<milvus_migrans> http://mysitecost.com/debian.pro
<milvus_migrans> mva: сайт пирацкой партии пряется в великобритании...у березовского учатся?:)
<labiantov> живые люди есть?
<User406[web]> привет всем! У меня вопрос, я установил Убунту после Винды xpsp2. Все встало вроде хорошо, но после первой перезагрузки стала просто винда запускаться. А Граба нету... Почему так может быть?
<labiantov> надо было нормально устанавливать с грабом
<milvus_migrans> User406[web]: потому что ты выбрал устанавливать груб не в главную загрузочную запись и  загрузчик венды остался первым
<labiantov> и вообще на кой черт тебе винда?
<SpecialGuest> Линукс хотят поставить памятник :) http://soft.mail.ru/pressrl_page.php?id=40449
<SpecialGuest> боян?
<milvus_migrans> боян
<SpecialGuest> почему с крыльями-то?
<User406[web]> Устанавливал точно по мануалу на этом же сайте повешенному.
<milvus_migrans> User406[web]: каком этом сайте?это irc канал
<milvus_migrans> SpecialGuest: а ты генту видел?
<SpecialGuest> неа
<labiantov> подскажите а где курилка? за жизнь хочется поговорить...
<milvus_migrans> labiantov: на улице
<labiantov> спасибо конечно, но там холодно...
<rapidsp> бросай курить
<milvus_migrans> займись спортом
<milvus_migrans> забей на линукс
<milvus_migrans> найди девушку
<milvus_migrans> найди парня, если ты - девушка
<milvus_migrans> найди парня - если ты не девушка, но тебе так хочется.осуждать не станем
<SergeyIT> labiantov, здесь жизни нет (
<SergeyIT> labiantov, убедился?
<NiCloAy> Здарова всем, ктонибудь пользуется backuppc или просто rsync для бекапов ?
<den_> прет,а в чем проблема?
<NiCloAy> вобщем я создал бекапы на машине1 - теперь хочу востановить это на машину2
<NiCloAy> проблема в том что. машина2 - это свежая инсталяция, и там юзеры и группы имеют другие id чем на машине1
<den_> хм
<NiCloAy> когда я восстанавливаяю например /etc/ldap - то у меня файлы восстанвливаются с владельцем по id 1й машины
<NiCloAy> вместо ldap - у меня это mysql - если смотреть /etc/passwd на этих машинах они разные. - дак вот. проблема идет дальше - если бекапиь и ресторить /etc/passwd и /etc/group - то это приводит к дргой проблеме
<NiCloAy> например /var/lib/mysql после этих махинаций будет прендлежать юзеру ldap/ - из за того что я ресторнул файл юзеров с машины1 на машину2.
<NiCloAy> вот я  и думаю как бы это дело исправить.
<NiCloAy> может у rsync есть функция копирования с правами - и чтоб он match-ил по имени а не по id ?
<den_> тут нужна помощь гуру)...я сам пока осваиваю
<NiCloAy> den_: ты бекап через что делаешь?
<rickdelscorzo> всем ку
<den_> честно пока небыло необходимости,а друг на сервере скрипт кокой-то использует то ли сам писал то-ли брал где-то
<NiCloAy> ну у нас тоже сейчас свой скрипт стоит, - но не особо удобно, backuppc в добавок делает инкрементальные бекапы с хардлинками.
<NiCloAy> rickdelscorzo: здаров
<NiCloAy> о!, появилась идея. - в настройках mysql ldap и т.п. же стоят имена юзеров а не id, перед рестором, можно грохать юзеры и группы а потом добавлять их с теми же id что и на машине источнике.
<den_> впринципе идея неплохая
<den_> может сработать
<NiCloAy> надо провести эксперимент.
<SergeyIT> вообщето это не бекап, а клонирование получается. И смысл?
<NiCloAy> блин - нифега.
<NiCloAy> SergeyIT: смысл в том. что если грохается машина не важно по какой причине, - то берется свежий образ на котором ничего не стоит кроме самих сервисов (tomcat, mysql, ldap) и туда заливаются сайты и базы.
<NiCloAy> если удалять и добавлять юзера под другой группой - у файлов с старым owner-ом сохраняется id owner-а, из за этого владелец не будет сменен. :(
<NiCloAy> надо видимо делать usermod -u UID username .. сначала в бекап UID потом в актуальный.
<NiCloAy> не .. тоже отпадает. чет я совсем запутался.
<SergeyIT> NiCloAy, тогда надо скрипты написать, которые будут сохранять установки и восстанавливать их в клонированной системе
<NiCloAy> SergeyIT: ну проблема пока только в синхронизации юзеров и груп.. - по поводу востановления и т.п. - это не проблема
 * z13 наконец то убедил провайдера, что косяк на их стороне...
<NiCloAy> в смысле для таких вещей как mysql ldap - там есть готовые программы.. - проблема чтоб востановить например /var/www/ с нужным юзером.
<SpecialGuest> ребят, как автоматизировать сбор почтовых адрессов? Какой-нибуть бот, там, я не знаю.
<z13> SpecialGuest: в какой программе?
<SpecialGuest> а в какой?
<NiCloAy> действительно, в какой ? :)
<Yandzee> Привет всем!
<SpecialGuest> рассылать можно и в сандербёрд там чере запятую вбить адресса
<SpecialGuest> а вот сбор
<NiCloAy> Yandzee: hi
<Yandzee> Люди, кто-нибудь скиньте дефолтную картинку рабочего стола kde
<SpecialGuest> создание спам-базы
<Yandzee> которая изначально стоит
<vyazovoi> Господа, что происходит? Уже несколько дней на launchpad в ppa отсутствуют пакеты для maverick и я не вижу ни одного анонса, как будто никто этого не замечает?
<NiCloAy> блин- дефолтные настройки bakcuppc
<NiCloAy> нашел в мануале
<NiCloAy> The preservation of group information  will  associate  matching
<NiCloAy>               names  by  default,  but may fall back to using the ID number in
<NiCloAy>               some circumstances (see also the --numeric-ids option for a full
<NiCloAy>               discussion).
<NiCloAy> получается rsync по умолячанию делает то что нужно, единственное. - то что бекап сначала двигается на другую машину - где этих юзеров совсем нет..  надо посмотреть. разобраться
<chravn> ку.
<User552[web]> privet vsem
<User552[web]> kto moghet podskazat chto delat s kodirovkami v ubuntu server 10.10
<User552[web]> ??
<User552[web]> who can help me to set up russian fonts for console ?
<chravn> что значит "что делать с кодировками". могу посоветовать не трогать.
<corvus_corax> setupcon же
<ck80> User552[web] sudo aptg-get install consoly-cyr
<ck80> User552[web] sudo aptg-get install console-cyr
<ck80> User552[web] sudo aptg-get install console-cyrillic
<ck80> во
<corvus_corax> ck80: молодец:)всего с трех попыток
<chravn> ни кто не вкурсе как себе сервер 10.04 с Intel i3400  платформой ведёт?
<corvus_corax> chravn: матерится, пьет,курит.а еще может в кактус наблевать и все блины съесть
<chravn> corvus_corax: а песни громко орёт?
<corvus_corax> chravn: но душевно:)
<chravn> corvus_corax:  во и колонки покупать не нужно.  А если серьёзно.
<corvus_corax> chravn: а если серьезно - уточни свой вопрос сначала
 * corvus_corax мстит соседям за их попсятину:)стены тонкие, а колоночки то у мну помощнее
<chravn> corvus_corax:  есть у интела серверная платформа i3400  в ней  кор ай 5 и 4 гб ецц оперативки убунту сервер 10.04 нормально работать будет.
<corvus_corax> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwxUgefMStM
<corvus_corax> chravn: ну поверю тебе на слово
<chravn> corvus_corax:  есть у интела серверная платформа i3400  в ней  кор ай 5 и 4 гб ецц оперативки убунту сервер 10.04 нормально работать будет?
<corvus_corax> chravn: вот:)с третьей попытки осилил вопрос:)теперь осиль задать его правильном человеку
<corvus_corax> chravn: ибо я думаю, что нормально.но у мну такого железа нет, так что это не показательно
<bggooo> кто дружит с lirc и irexec подскажите что прописать в lircrc чтобы при нажатии на кнопку просто происходило действие "вниз" клавиатуры config=DOWN нифига не канает :) Точно знаю, что можно, но не получается
<chravn> corvus_corax:  вообще как убунту работает на интеловских серверных платформах есть достоверная информация ?
<corvus_corax> chravn: отлично работает.
<bggooo> ну или другой вопрос, как через терминал сказать приложению которое в фокусе что нажата клавиша клавиатуры, теже "вниз" ,"вверх" и т.д.?
<corvus_corax> bggooo: это надо в ирехеке вроде в конфиге на приложение давать блок.но точно не помню.настраивал один раз и больше не видел
<bggooo> corvus_corax, дак я понимаю что нужно в конфиге писать, вот только что писать))
<corvus_corax> bgпопробуй на форуме поиск заюзать.я тогда там нашел ответ
<bggooo> там на каждую клавишу есть свой блок отдельный вот в этом блоке есть поле config= ... которое и отвечает за команду, с приложениями нет никаких проблем, у меня и твтайм и ритмбокс прекрасно работают :)
<bggooo> corvus_corax, там все темы в осноном: Не могу настроить и т.п.
<corvus_corax> bggooo: напиши скрипт, который ловит текущее приложение и дает ему управление.и лирк трави на скрипт.а уж скрипту трави клавишу
<corvus_corax> грязный хак, но хз же:)
<bggooo> ну я уже начал читать в этом направлении, ща пробую замутить
<labiantov> вот я думаю замечательный IRC, в котором собрались 86пользователей, 86 пользователей линуха, 86 крейзи - это чат психбольницы?
<corvus_corax> labiantov: не.сюда просто поциэнты оттуда иногда набигают и пытаются троллить уныло
<labiantov> >corvus_corax> почему уныло?
<corvus_corax> labiantov: ну потому что действительно уныло и однообразно.как будто в одной школе троллинга пытаются зачеты получать,а преподаватель забил на них
<chravn>  за счёт чего .tar.gz  сжимает файлы больше чем в 3 раза?
<corvus_corax> chravn: за счет простого и маломощного архиватора gzip
<corvus_corax> chravn: ты еще xzip не пробовал
<ck80> chravn за счёт того, что и остальные архиваторы
<corvus_corax> ubuntuhelp: tell labiantov about pm
<ubuntuhelp> labiantov, please see my private message
<labiantov> corvus_corax давайте разбавим это уныние весельем;)
<corvus_corax> labiantov: разбавляй.кто тебе мешает
<labiantov> corvus_corax может хватит разговаривать о скриптах и разных неудачах, давайте о хорошем, вот например новый год скоро, как линуксоиды будут встречать новый год, у кого какие варианты?
<corvus_corax> labiantov: будем компилить ядро как бешенные фанатики.ты такого ответа ждал?
<labiantov> нет...соберемся дружной компанией, будем пить и обсуждать что жде лучше ФРЯ или Линух и обсирать мелкомягких...
<corvus_corax> labiantov: ну это тебе не сюда.тебе надо на лор.там фанатики сидят.а тут - обычные люди
<labiantov> хорошо что обычные люди...
<sonorus> блин у меня firefox дико виснет при просмотре страниц
<sonorus> у всех так 7
<corvus_corax> sonorus: нет
<sonorus> печаль, в чем может быть причина диких лагов ?
<corvus_corax> sonorus: в ФФ
<only_you> мб флеш?)
<only_you> 4 все исправит!
<corvus_corax> only_you: она самоаннигилируется?
<labiantov> -corvus_corax- может провести соц.опрос кто из каких городов, ведь интересно кто откуда??
<corvus_corax> labiantov: whois
<labiantov> -corvus_corax- кто есть кто;)
<corvus_corax> labiantov: берешь whois в руки и узнаешь по ипам где кто
<labiantov> блин это же не интересно, надо чтобы каждый сам за себя рассказал, из какого он захолустья нашей огромной РОДИНЫ, и желательно рассказал каким образом он подсел на линь;)
<chravn> что за опен саун систем?
<chravn> *саунд
<corvus_corax> labiantov: опять тки.за "подсевшими" тебе на лор.тут сидят те, кто использует то, что им удобно
<labiantov> -corvus_corax- ты чего такой зануда, вот ты откуда?
<corvus_corax> labiantov: а тебе не все равно?
<labiantov> -corvus_corax- lмне интересно, вот я например с самого края нашей необъятной родины с приморского края, тут тоже линь распустил свои длинные щупальца;)
<chravn> без бинарных библиотек ELF в ядре, не будут работаьт ява питон  эмуляторы доса и винды, и т.д.
<chravn>  я правильно понял?
<chravn> по модулям ядра может кто подсказатЬ 7
<bggooo> блин, нужно скоро будет ИК-пульт размером с клавиатуру))
<bggooo> corvus_corax, все оказалось куда проще, есть такая утилитка xdotool она может имитировать нажатия клавиш, мыши и всего что только может нажиматься :))
<rickdelscorzo> имеет смысл дрова нвидиа обновлять если и так всё работает в принципе хорошо?)
<bggooo> rickdelscorzo, я бы не стал) первое правило хорошего тона, если все работает не трогай)
<rickdelscorzo> :)
<den_> Народ в чем может быть проблема варка через вайн слетает?))
<den_> иногда
<Just_For_Lulz> не работает виджет в КДЕ. Прошу помощи :)
<Just_For_Lulz> ~/.kde/share/apps/plasma/plasmoids/piece-of-web/
<Just_For_Lulz> Bus::open: Can not get ibus-daemon's address.
<Just_For_Lulz> IBusInputContext::createInputContext: no connection to ibus-daemon
<Just_For_Lulz> plasmoidviewer(5114)/kdecore (services) KServiceFactory::findServiceByDesktopPath: "" not found
<Just_For_Lulz> 	/usr/lib/ruby/1.8/Qt/qtruby4.rb:2640:in `call'
<Just_For_Lulz> 	/usr/lib/ruby/1.8/Qt/qtruby4.rb:2640:in `try_initialize'
<Just_For_Lulz> 	/usr/lib/ruby/1.8/Qt/qtruby4.rb:2639:in `catch'
<Just_For_Lulz> 	/usr/lib/ruby/1.8/Qt/qtruby4.rb:2639:in `try_initialize'
<Just_For_Lulz> RubyAppletScript::Applet#init mainScript: /home/dh/.kde/share/apps/plasma/plasmoids/piece-of-web/contents/code/main.rb
<Just_For_Lulz> RubyAppletScript::Applet#init instantiating: PieceOfWeb::Main
<Just_For_Lulz> Object::connect: No such slot Plasma::WebView::urlChanged(const QUrl &)
<Just_For_Lulz> Object::connect: No such slot Plasma::WebView::urlChanged(const QUrl &)
<corvus_corax> @kick Just_For_Lulz
<Just_For_Lulz> corvus_corax: пардон
<den_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ разрешен для вставки ошибок
<Just_For_Lulz> буду знать
<den_> я не силен в руби но попробуй обновить его если есть обнова
<Just_For_Lulz> den_: самая последняя версия в репах
<den_> хм ща попробую что нибудь придумать
<den_> а версия какая у тебя?
<superuser> эммм
<superuser> Итак, всем привет
<den_> привет)
<Just_For_Lulz> den_: рубби? там много пакетов по зависимостям ставились. виджет уже год не обновлялся
<Just_For_Lulz> думаю ему за глаза
<superuser> Есть у кого-нибудь внятный мануал по теме - "Как печатать с Windows-машин на принтере EPSON T1100 через cups (машина на ubuntu 10.4) ?"
<den_> не оси
<Just_For_Lulz> den_: 10.10
<superuser> Переменная EPSON T1100 не критична ).
<corvus_corax> superuser: тупо шаришь принтер в сеть через управление принтерами и все
<den_> так ща найду скачаю перегружусь в кде гляну
<Just_For_Lulz> den_: круто
<Just_For_Lulz> жду :)
<superuser> corvux_corax: дык тупо расшарен уже, в винде что-то не понимаю как его увидеть
<corvus_corax> superuser: так же, как и любой другой принтер под любой другой осью
<bggooo> superuser, TotalCommander небось испльзуешь?
<superuser> corvus_corax: разжевать можно? Так же, как и любой другой - не получается
<corvus_corax> superuser: значит ты не расшарил
<superuser> bggooo: это как? нет, я через панель управления
<superuser> corvus_corax: а как проверить, расшарил я или нет? Потому что я расшаривал
<superuser> и в веб интерфейсе капса, и в конф файле
<corvus_corax> а в настройках принтера в гноме не проше было?
<superuser> Да я везде расшарил ё-мае
<superuser> Ну так какие мысли?
<bggooo> хз, самба может мутит? Ты ставил ее?
<superuser> Кстати нет
<superuser> Без неё никак?
<bggooo> да поидее как раз и должно работать)
<bggooo> без нее нормально
<superuser> Ну вот и я думаю
<superuser> Что должен быть способ без неё
<rickdelscorzo> bggooo, опасения были напрасны, с новыми дровами работает также)
<ubuntu_newbie> здраствуйте. кто может подсказать сколько нужно места под убунту? у меня ХДД (97гб) под 2 ОС , Виндоус и Убунту как посоветуете розделить ?
<rickdelscorzo> а тебе в винде что надо будет делать?
<g0xff> ку
<ubuntu_newbie> все что и делал последние 4года) убунту для обучения ставлю
<rickdelscorzo> привет
<g0xff> есть для убунту что нить для создания flash?
<rickdelscorzo> ubuntu_newbie, мне в свое время советовали под убунту корень (~5 гб), своп (хз скока надо,у меня два гига озу и два свопа,мне не жалко)), и хоум сколько осталось после винды и предыдущих двух)
<rickdelscorzo> ubuntu_newbie, а вообще вотъ http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/ и там разметка диска для установки
<rickdelscorzo> ubuntu_newbie, справа в колонке
<rickdelscorzo> g0xff, swftools
<rickdelscorzo> g0xff, SWF Tools is a collection of SWF (Flash) manipulation and creation utilities.
<ivanescent> Âñåì êó
<ubuntuhelp> ivanescent! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<bggooo> superuser, сейчас только что у себя проверил, без самбы с настройками через system-config-printer работает, уже пробную допечатывает)
<User109[web]> g
<bggooo> настраивается через ipp на 631 порту :)
<bggooo> superuser, такчто пробуй подключить как сетевой принтер
<bggooo> ubuntu_newbie, и вообще если для обучения поставил бы пока в виртуалку, когда приноровишься будешь ставить осознано и со знанием дела)
<jillsmitt> ubuntu_newbie: делать как тут написано http://www.howtoforge.com/the-perfect-desktop-ubuntu-10.04-lucid-lynx
<z13> есть кто из Излучинска? нужен консольный для циски.
<superuser> bggooo что именно ты там сделал? Я не могу понять где и что
<superuser> Можно для особо тупых скрины?
<markmx> приветствую, кто нить юзает тимвьер для управления виндовыми компами из-под убунты?
<hookah> jillsmitt: че-то статейка совсем не серьезная по ссылке - куча одинакового софта напихана
<jillsmitt> hookah: как и сама убунту
<jillsmitt> там с картинками
<bggooo> superuser, alt+F2>system-config-printer>Принтер>Свойства>Политика>Выставить все чекбоксы
<jillsmitt> осталось перевести на 152 языка и методичку написать для вузов
<hookah> jillsmitt: если нормально настроить с софтом который нравится и удобен - система отличная. а так.. можно поставить ubuntu ultimate - то же самое, тупо куча одинакового софта
<hookah> но картинки это полезно
<jillsmitt> спасибо, что решил меня просвятить насчет настройки системы
<markmx> итак =) тимвьюер оказывается юзает терминал удаленного стола
<jillsmitt> hookah: когда человек три дня не может решить как ему поставить дистр, эти маны с хаутуфорж - лучшее решение
<Bezoomie> Как настроить звук на дебиане
<jillsmitt> зацепиться на канал поддержки дебиана
<hookah> jillsmitt: ну может и так. печально
<hookah> Bezoomie: поставил-таки? ))
<superuser> bggooo уже давно так сделал
<Bezoomie> да , ток начинаю со звука , а так вопросов куча что буду писать в терадь , запомнить и учить
<[koshka]> artus|znc|, няу!!!!!
<Bezoomie> Корочет
<Bezoomie>  тут  алса а звука нет , у меня звукавуха СаундБластер , как настроить?
<MadWann> Я очень разочарован в админе - skai   делает очень подлые поступки!
<Bezoomie> Я думаю что вернусь на Убунту , в Дебиане совсем глухо (
<corvus_corax> MadWann: да ктож тебя пустил то обратно?
<MadWann> зачем поступаите так?
<MadWann> я ведь ничего не сделал
<corvus_corax> @kban --host MadWann
<corvus_corax> вот тот кто его разбанивает - пусть сначала обьяснит в какой стране можно оскорблять другие национальности.а пока в РФ за это дают статью
<superuser> bggooo а как в винде настраивать? линк на ман есть?
<superuser> Может всё хорошо а я просто не знаю как там и что?
<bggooo> superuser, ну в винде я не силен но думаю что нужно делать вот так http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2772086/print.png
<All-knowing> привет
<bggooo> можно указать вместо http протокола ipp  тогда после ip можно не указывать порт
<hookah> corvus_corax: : скай, ты чтоль
<total> !nick demon
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nick demon'
<total> помогите плиз, после обновления с 10.04 до 10.10 гигтег стала очень требовательной и подвисать, что делать?
<total> ubuntu
<bggooo> superuser, и вообще попробуй на машине с принтером в терминале ввести nmap localhost или IP вбей туда, чтобы проверить отрыт ли порт 631
<bggooo> если да, то все должно работать прекрасно
<total> люди помогите плиз!
<bggooo> superuser, а так чего там в виндах, но пишут вот так :)) http://theor.jinr.ru/guide/printing/printing_ipp.html
<rickdelscorzo> total, что за гигтек?
<rickdelscorzo> видеоплата?
<total> да я забыл раскладку переключить ubuntu там
<bggooo> гигктек -Ubuntu
<rickdelscorzo> да,уже понял)
<rickdelscorzo> не знаю,я б сначала дрова все обновил,потом смотрел что именно тормозит
<rickdelscorzo> топом или еще чем
<total> да вот именно что все обновлено и тормозит тоже все: и firefox, и хром и т.д, некоторые пилож вылетают с надписью (ошибка сегментации)
<hookah> total: все-таки расход ресурсов лучче помониторить htop-ом
<total> эт как
<hookah> total: в терминале запускаешь прогу htop и смотришь
<rickdelscorzo> ухты, htop и вправду рулед)
<Bezoomie> :fkrj vyt Lt,bfyf ? ghbltncz cnfdbnm E,eyne
<Bezoomie> Жалко мне Дебиана , придется ставить Убунту
<total> ghb
<total> при работе firefox много ест
<hookah> total: убей его и посмотри че изменится, позапускай другие проги и проч
<superuser> bggooo http://www.howtoforge.com/ipp_based_print_server_cups_p3 вот отсуда посмотрел и сделал
<Nebulosa> total: пусть ест
<hookah> rickdelscorzo: а то )) еще как рутит
<Nebulosa> жалко памяти чтоли?
<total> в том то и дело и др много "едят"
<hookah> Nebulosa: он не должен много есть, особенно если система начинает страшно тормозить - это многовато
<superuser> bggooo блин если бы нормальные две машины были, чтобы экспеременитировать, сделал бы уже часа 4 назад. Бегаю мля тут из кабинета в кабинет
<Nebulosa> hookah: значит система в swap полезла
<bggooo> superuser, купи нетбук, они сейчас дешевые)
<bggooo> и хоть заэксперементируйся
<Nebulosa> hookah: у тебя сколько памяти?
<hookah> Nebulosa: 4
<Nebulosa> тьфу.. не ты
<hookah> Nebulosa: так я и не жалуюсь ))
<superuser> эх нифига се ) свои деньги на рабочие нужды тратить? )
<Nebulosa> total: у тебя сколько памяти?
<bggooo> superuser, ну ты себе купи)
<superuser> bggooo кстати щас вот так и скажу
<total> памяти жалко всего лишь 749мб, и подкачки 1.90гб
<bggooo> 2 месяца не попить пивка :)
<superuser> что мля было бы готово к обеду если бы был норм ноут. покупайте мне норм ноут
<total> легко сказать купи, ddr 1
<superuser> bggooo да я и так не пью. тупо некогда
<hookah> у меня был такой глюк с фф, он жрал 40-50% процессорного времени, но решил вроде просто, то ли перезагрузом то ли че-то такое
<Nebulosa> total: да.. я бы твоем месте свап отключил, а вместо ajrc поставил бы epiphany или midory
<bggooo> :)
<Nebulosa> фокса
<hookah> total: может фф криво обновился. попробуй помониторить и посмотреть не жрет ли еще че-нить память и проц
<hookah> total: если нет - убей фф и поставь че-нить другое
<Nebulosa> total: всего полгода назад у меня была тачка не лучше
<superuser> ладно, всем пока
<total> не он один виснет, и другие проги тоже, picasa вообще не запустился
<hookah> total: виснет понятно, а по расходу ресурсов? htop в терминале, запускаешь прогу - и смотришь сколько жрет. только фокса убей сначала
<total> а от чего появляется ошибка (ошибка сегментации), с чем связана
<hookah> total: не знаю точно. ошибка выходит при запуске конкретной программы?
<total> пикаса точно, и другие бывают
<hookah> total: попробуй проги которые глючат удалить и поставить заново, мне кажется криво обновились просто
<total> спс
<total> да и пиаса я уже на 1010 с нуля ставил
<total> т.е, она не могла криво встать
<hookah> total: ставил из репов?
<total> да
<hookah> total: а в гугл ходил? запрос что-то типа segmentation fault ubuntu
<hookah> corvus_corux: ку
<total> да и что посоветуете libreoffice или openoffice?
<total> да и вгугл тоже ходил
<hookah> total: система 32 или 64,
<hookah> ?
<total> 32
<Yandzee> Добрый вечер!
<total> Yandzee: приветствую
<hookah> total: насчет офиса - это как тебе удобней. вопрос привычки к интерфейсу я думаю, по функционалу разницы большой наверное нет. хотя почитай описания если сильно интересно
<hookah> total: с ресурсами что? фф убил?
<total> ну пока эт похоже на одно и тоже, только одно только на анг а другое и на русском есть, а интерфейс вроде один
<total> без него и других все норм, а если чтот запустить начинается ужас в памяти и процессоре
<hookah> total: без него и других - что значит других? фф удаляй однозначно
<total> другие тоже виснут, например тотем, vlc и т.д
<ariezzy> Здрасьте
<hookah> total: ну попробуй переустановить любую из них через терминал - сначала удали потом установи заново, и посмотри поможет ли
<total> приветствую ariezzy
<ariezzy> Народ, вопрос такой у меня. Переодически сбрасывается настройка темы. Все на дефолт скидывается. Помогает ток ребут
<Offoffoff1> Йохохоххохоххохоо, меркатеги!!!
<total> я так с пикаса пробывал, не помогло
<hookah> Offoffoff1: ммм... привет ) у тебя все в порядке? ))
<corvus_corux> ariezzy: изредка падает gnome-settings-daemon. пиши баг
<Offoffoff1> ariezzy: ты под sudo темы не настраивал?
<Offoffoff1> hookah: все нормально! Пришёл воспеть Убунту, как единственную и самую лучшую!
<hookah> Offoffoff1: в чем суть ошибки segmentation fault?
<ariezzy> <Offoffoff1> Вроде нет. не просил он пароль.
<Offoffoff1> hookah: ошибка сегментирования оперативной памяти
<hookah> Offoffoff1: это я понимаю. в чем причина может быть?
<Offoffoff1> hookah: т.е. программа попыталась полезть не в свой сектор
<Offoffoff1> hookah: ну более 9000 причин
<hookah> Offoffoff1: мм. это много.
<Offoffoff1> hookah: включи более подробное логгирование программы и смотри в логи
<total> hookah, Offoffoff1 я так и думал
<hookah> Offoffoff1: эт не у меня
<Offoffoff1> total: а чего делаешь?
<total> lf
<Offoffoff1> total: как довел Убунту до такого?
<total> да иногда проги падают с ошибкой сегментирования, например пикаса даже не запускается
<Offoffoff1> total: у тебя что-то общее...
<Offoffoff1> total: попробуй отключить при загрузке lapic apic
<hookah> уже многие приходили с глюками про обновление с 10.04 на 10.10
<total> после обновления до октябрьского
<Offoffoff1> total: noapci
<Offoffoff1> total: внимательно почитай dmesg
<Offoffoff1> total: перед падением
<Offoffoff1> total: это что-то с acpi связанное может быть
<total> десятка вообще Offoffoff1:мне не понравилась и по оформлению и начинке, расскажи плиз про noapci, что эт такое
<total> вернее за что отвечает
<Offoffoff1> total: отключает в ядре acpi
<Offoffoff1> total: если у ядра конфликт какой
<Offoffoff1> total: а может у тебя просто видеодрова глючат
<hookah> у меня опять температура ядна 29-32 О_о
<Offoffoff1> total: когда в консоли работаешь, у тебя все нормально?
<total> спс, простите мя за много таких вопросов
<total> в консоли да
<hookah> и охлаждение пашет на все 100% при отсутствии нагрузки на процессор
<total> дрова точно не глючат
<total> да умя оно не регулируется
<total> да вроде ошибок никаких там нет
<hookah> Offoffoff1: кстати я в логах у себя тоже нашел segfault у флешплеера
<hookah> Dec 17 15:14:09 Toshka kernel: [34496.574470] npviewer.bin[2513]: segfault at 0 ip 00000000f6207ed1 sp 00000000ffb6c860 error 4 in libflashplayer.so[f5e68000+b2e000]
<total> да похоже у многих эта проблема
<hookah> total: ошибка должна быть в логе, если она возникает
<Flanker> Добрый вечер. Подскажите пожалуйста как принудительно сделать в скайпе что бы он передавал видео плохого качества, а то как только включаю видео, меня не слышно и абонента тоже не слышно
<hookah> total: запусти прогу и после этого сразу смотри лог
<total> спс
<total> acpi-suuport, тоже что и noacpi
<total> а фф как лог исменуется
 * hookah ушел, скоро вернется
<Flanker> Я извиняюсь вы не подскажете как сделать так что бы когда включаю видео в скайпе было слышно еще и речь?
<Buhack_> у меня всегда фильтруется
<hookah[away]> Flanker: скайп принудительно настраивает микрофон, попробуй эту опцию отключить и добавить микрофон на максимум в настройках микшера
<hookah[away]> total: не знаю, спроси у гугла или смотри dmsg и syslog
<Flanker> дело в том что речь идет просто НД видео, и оно забивает канал напроч. Звук пробивается в виде шума, вопрос в том как принудительно сделать видео плохого качества
<xopek> поменять интернеты
<andreymal> Че с вайфаем на ноуте? Сперва всё работало, а последние три дня при включении вайфая "Апплет уведомлений" начинает глючить и писать то подключено то отключено с частотой около 10 уведомлений в секунду. После рестарта вайфая пишет устройство не готово.
<tenshigo> что-то подобное с моим 3G-модемом было... после самопроизвольного отключения без перезагрузки коннект не поднять. причина неизвестна
<andreymal> а у меня и с перезагрузкой не работает
<tenshigo> может модем приказал долго жить?
<tenshigo> проверял его? может накрылся, кто знает...
<andreymal> а при чём модем, когда я про вайфай?
<tenshigo> ошибочка. wifi-карточка.
<andreymal> она всего неделю юзается))
<andreymal> а нафига тогда убунта "виснет"?
<korvin> убунта коварна
<tenshigo> неважно сколько проработала. так проверрял под виндой?
<andreymal> под виндой сети нет вообще никакой
<andreymal> Windows 7 Стартовая...
<andreymal> лицензионная :-!
<korvin> поставь Максимальную
<tenshigo> мда... случай тяжелый...
<andreymal> где я ее достану?
<korvin> andreymal: тебя как зовут?
<andreymal> korvin: угадай с одного раза :)
<corvus_corux> korvin: в магазине ессесно
<korvin> м...
<tenshigo> andreymal: как где... воруй из торрентов
<tenshigo> как все делают...
<andreymal> tenshigo: не хочу ворованную
<tenshigo> а кто хочет? -_-
<korvin> andreymal: ну вот и ставь Андреальную, Максимальная -- для Максимов, Стартовая -- для Спартаков
<andreymal> не я
<korvin> corvus_corux: что?
<corvus_corux> @voice tenshigo
<corvus_corux> korvin: не тебе было
<andreymal> вообще речь про убунту0
<andreymal> *)
<korvin> а
<korvin> ну тогда ставь Дебиан
<korvin> =)
<tenshigo> corvus_corux: вообще это шутка была...
<corvus_corux> tenshigo: а это было 2.9
<korvin> Дебиан -- это своего рода "Убунта Максимальная"
<rickdelscorzo> крута сказал)
<tenshigo> corvus_corux: что же это?
<corvus_corux> tenshigo: то, что ты должен был прочесть перед приходом сюда
<tenshigo> corvus_corux: так процитируй для тех кто забыл... просим
<corvus_corux> ubuntuhelp: tell tenshigo about rules
<ubuntuhelp> tenshigo, please see my private message
<andreymal1> Что я пропустил?
<andreymal1> Включил вайфай и убунта опять зависла
<corvus_corux> andreymal1: революцию и два пирожка
<andreymal1> corvus_corux, а из сообщений?
<corvus_corux> andreymal1: два мата, четыре забаненых.и 17 воскликов о том, что убунта велика
<andreymal> ясно
<andreymal> а вайфай всё равно не заработал
<tenshigo> блин глупое правило. под него много чего безобидного попадает. ну да ладно...
<tenshigo> andreymal: есть поблизости с машиной?
<tenshigo> сосед, друг, товарищ
<andreymal> нету
<andreymal> а зачем?
<tenshigo> если 3 дня работала без проблем, а тут внезапно сеть стала падать. все это наводит на грустные мысли... и убунта тут скорее всего непричем.
<tenshigo> тем более wifi-сеть это не то что крутишь каждый день...
<andreymal> ну зеленая лампочка горит исправно, если это о чем-то говорит :)
<tenshigo> говорит о том что светодиод исправен и питание поступает... -_-
<andreymal> ))
<andreymal> а еще чуть раньше кстати работало но через раз, то глючит, то после перезагрузки подключается
<tenshigo> ну точно кривая железка...
<tenshigo> на гаратнии?
<andreymal> ага
<tenshigo> но перед походом все же стоит на другой машине проверить...
<andreymal> кого проверить?
<tenshigo> карточку
<andreymal> и как я ее из ноута выдеру? :)
<tenshigo> так ты что ноут купил?
<andreymal> типа да
<tenshigo> ну тогда тащи в гарантийку.
<andreymal> а ели убунта гарантийку грохнула? :)
<tenshigo> не неси чушь.
<tenshigo> хотя какие сейчас сервисмены могут и такое ляпнуть -_-
<andreymal> угу))
<andreymal> вот и я боюсь)
<tenshigo> их дело разбираться... прикинься тапочком.
<andreymal> ага
<andreymal> а если убунта правда вафлю убила?) XD
<tenshigo> одно знаю по собственному опыту. не стоит показывать что ты разбираешься в железе. выйдет боком. а когда прикинешься "блондинкой" все путем.
<tenshigo> убунта технически не могла убить карту.
<andreymal> тогда хорошо что я не поставил генту :D
<tenshigo> на бук еще и генту. ты зверь конечно -_-
<andreymal> да он мощнее десктопа :))
<tenshigo> смотря какого и врядли. компактность накладывает серьезные ограничения на размеры системы охлаждения.
<tenshigo> а тут как не крути мощная система горит как сковородка.
<andreymal> а как вообще вайфай может поломаться?
 * tenshigo как то кулер на прочессоре встал... температура была такой же как и напряжение в сети...
<tenshigo> брак
<andreymal> яснее не стало
<tenshigo> хотя многие любят старое железо запихивать.
<tenshigo> забей... твоей вины и вины убунты тут нет... при условии что ты пиво не проливал, не пинал, то есть бережно обращался
<andreymal> бережно, бережно
<tenshigo> бук в руки и в сервисцентр. правда у них может быть иное мнение -_-. шутка
 * tenshigo ушел смотреть кино.
<jah-man> поздравьте меня) перешел на нормальный интернет) ну относительно нормальный) вобла-телеком, скорость полмегабита, дисконнекты каждые 20 минут) но это круто)
<jah-man> по сравнению с 3g
<hookah[away]> jah-man: о ужас, ты где живешь )))
<jah-man> hookah[away], пензенская область) каменка...всего 1 провайдер. вобла.
<hookah[away]> jah-man: оо, знаю каменку, проезжал кажется. на трассе м-5? ))
<hookah[away]> я в ульяновске жил когда-то
<jah-man> hookah[away], О__О ага на м-5) круто ^^
<ubuntu_newbie> ребят подскажите как сменить файл. систему на винте после установки убунту ?
<ubuntu_newbie> т.к. у меня 1винт забит на 230+гб и все даные не должны быть потеряны,после переустановки ОС я перекину все даные на 1й ХДД и 2й с НТФС надо зделать ехт3
<ubuntu_newbie> у меня 2й винт*
<sharikoff> jah-man: ты с пензы?
<jah-man> sharikoff, с области.
<hookah[away]> sharikoff: уц
<hookah[away]> балин
<hookah[away]> ку в смысле
<sharikoff> jah-man: я в сердобске родился..
<sharikoff> всем привет
<bggooo> ubuntu_newbie, а чем тебя NTFS не устраивает? Создай раздел с убунтой на ext  и /home на ext, а остальное монтируй и никаких проблем
<jah-man> sharikoff, земляк ^^ а щас где живешь?
<sharikoff> jah-man: в иркутске
<jah-man> sharikoff, каким же макаром тебя туда занесло?Оо
<sharikoff> jah-man: стреляли..
<jah-man> sharikoff, кто, где?оО
<sharikoff> после училища
<sharikoff> распределение
<jah-man> sharikoff, яснень...
<corvus_corux> jох тыж еееежиу
<corvus_corux> sharikoff: ох тыж посмотрите кто заговорил?
<sharikoff> corvus_corux: ты опять замаскирован?
<sharikoff> =)
<corvus_corux> sharikoff: а ты где пропадал?тя скайрайдер ждет
<sharikoff> ?
<sharikoff> чо случилось?
<corvus_corux> sharikoff: ну назначить по твоей заявке
<sharikoff> corvus_corux: аа
<sharikoff> corvus_corux: короче там где я брал инет меня забанили на свиче путем отключения порта =)
<corvus_corux> sharikoff: и поэтому ты пропал?
<sharikoff> так что нормальный инет будет тоока во вторник=)
<sharikoff> corvus_corux: угу
<sharikoff> бодался
<hookah[away]> sharikoff: за какие заслуги? ))
<hookah[away]> аа
<corvus_corux> sharikoff: ниче:)транспорт то не пропадет?:)
<sharikoff> hookah: да понимаешь работал я у них.. сисадмином
<sharikoff> а потом перестал работать
<sharikoff> а денег так и не отдали
<rapidsp> месть ситхов?
<sharikoff> я им маленичко поотключал
<hookah> sharikoff: кидалово
<sharikoff> днс и почту
<hookah> вендетта ))
<sharikoff> hookah: ну типа того
<rapidsp> так и появился скайнет :)
<jah-man> первое за полтора месяца, столь долгожданное обновление системы...
<sharikoff> corvus_corux: так чо мне сделать то?
<hookah> jah-man: если у вас инет от оператора там такой, то представляю какой там 3g
<hookah> jah-man: точнее боюсь представить ))
<corvus_corux> sharikoff: как только в loco@conference.ubuntu.ru появится скйрайдер - поклонись ему и скажи что ты тот самый новенький
<sharikoff> corvus_corux: а я уже новенький? или еще новенький?
<corvus_corux> sharikoff: дак проголосовали и решили что да
<sharikoff> ого
<sharikoff> =)
<jah-man> hookah, как и везде) мегафно..
<hookah> демократия, однако
<corvus_corux> hookah: а то:)любой желающий может предоставить кандидатуру на рассмотрение.по каждой проводится голосование
<Bezoomie> А вот и я)))
<hookah> corvus_corux: на что кандидатура-то? ))
<hookah> Bezoomie: о, а ты смотрю без войса ) удивительно )
<Bezoomie> Стараюсь ))
<corvus_corux> дык он из дома
<corvus_corux> hookah: в опы
<Bezoomie> Снес Бебиана
<Bezoomie> Дебиана*
<Bezoomie> я там совсем утонул
<hookah> corvus_corux: а ну да, тут mva вчера че-то говорил про демократию на канале ))
<Bezoomie> Там Груб красивый))
<corvus_corux> hookah[away]: а ты думал:)
<sergamena> Такой вопрос: реально ли обновить убунту с диска Desktop?
<jah-man> sergamena, нет. качай alternate.
<sergamena> ясно. везде то же самое. а жаль.
<Bezoomie> отправте сообщение мне , проверить надо )
<hookah[away]> Bezoomie: что проверить-то
<Bezoomie> во))) уведомление
<hookah[away]> Bezoomie: че за клиент?
<Bezoomie> емпафи хренов
<hookah[away]> corvus_corux: а ты стало быть от троллей-фанатов прячешься? )
<Bezoomie> ))) Эт Скай чтоли? ))
<hookah[away]> Bezoomie: нет, это Наемник-убийца Троллей
<Bezoomie> Ггг
<hookah[away]> 12го уровня, из Гильдии Охотников
<Bezoomie> Ого Переросток
<Bezoomie> так ща терь плеер проверять )
<hookah[away]> Bezoomie: напиши мне приват сообщение, проверить как оно отобразится
<Bezoomie> готово
<rapidsp> да также отобразицца
<hookah[away]> хм
<Bezoomie> емпафи  гам...но
<hookah[away]> rapidsp: ты на вичате?
<hookah[away]> Bezoomie: сожги его
<rapidsp> не
<rapidsp> конверсатион
<hookah[away]> rapidsp: ты на кедах чтоль?
<rapidsp> бинго! :)
<Bezoomie> :)
<hookah[away]> rapidsp: ужос )
<hookah[away]> сожги их ))
<rapidsp> ну ужас,но не ужас-ужас
<rapidsp> еще один гноморасист? :)
<Bezoomie> hookah[away] : а ты на чем ? На Андроиде? в Вичате? ))))))))))000
<hookah[away]> rapidsp: дык кеды неверные же ) расово ))
<rapidsp> ок
<hookah[away]> Bezoomie: вичат
<hookah[away]> таааак
<hookah[away]> чего-то у меня скайп вылетает при загрузке
<rapidsp> зато ДЕ расово чистое :))
<Bezoomie> hookah[away] : Блин ты не помнишь я тут тогда плеер рекламировал забыл как его название , он похож на амарок
<rapidsp> амарок? ))))
<Bezoomie> нет
<hookah[away]> Bezoomie: не помню.. дедбив мож
<Bezoomie> все нашел )))
<Bezoomie> Не Дебвив
<hookah[away]> Bezoomie: а какой
<Bezoomie> Clementine 0.6
<hookah[away]> так, что все-таки у меня со скайпом, кто знает? включается, ввожу логин-пароль - пишет signing in.... потом Signed In. и вылетает просто
<Bezoomie> ща проверю свой )
<hookah[away]> Bezoomie: дык у тебя-то че. у меня же не работает
<hookah[away]> твой тут причем
<Bezoomie> тогда переустанови свои и не парься
<hookah[away]> Bezoomie: пробовал, то же самое
<hookah[away]> кажется надо иттить в ребут
<hookah[away]> счас вернусь
<Bezoomie> мож сервер лег ? 0
<corvus_corux> rapidsp: кеды ну никак не рассово чистые
<hookah> вернулся
<rapidsp> corvus_corux: а мне пофик на ваши религиозные войны :)
<Bezoomie> hookah : Ты типа тож Ден?
<corvus_corux> rapidsp: мне тоже.но называть кеды рассово чистыми - глупость
<hookah> Bezoomie: зачем типа?
<hookah> Bezoomie: просто Ден
<rapidsp> corvus_corux: а кто их так назвал?
<Bezoomie> hookah: Оч приятно , Аналог
<hookah> Bezoomie: угу, я помню )
<hookah> rapidsp: а ты все веруешь в кеды? тогда мы идем к тебе!
<rapidsp> corvus_corux: контекст взят не полностью :)
<corvus_corux> rapidsp: ну тогда уточни
<rapidsp> hookah: с пузырем? :)
<hookah> rapidsp: с пузырем И дистром гнома )))
<hookah> corvus_corux: посоветуй ИТ-статейку для общего развития почитать. про юниксы или че-нить такое
<rapidsp> расово-верную статейку :)
<corvus_corux> hookah: божественная комедия
<hookah> corvus_corux: читал, боян
<hookah> corvus_corux: в универе еще. на первом курсе
<corvus_corux> hookah: отличные книги можно читать вечно
<hookah> corvus_corux: можно, но для общего развития тоже надо что-то новое читать
<sharikoff> да..
<andreymal1> родителей гарантийка не оч устраивает
<andreymal1> как и меня)
<hookah> andreymal1: ты о чем
<LeNsTR> внезапно
<inkvizitor68sl> lflf
<inkvizitor68sl> дада
<inkvizitor68sl> очень
<hookah> inkvizitor68sl: ку
<inkvizitor68sl> LeNsTR, напиши систему мониторинга ><
<LeNsTR> inkvizitor68sl: за чем?
<hookah> LeNsTR: за шкафом О_о
<inkvizitor68sl> LeNsTR, за "мониторить"
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: чо те мониторить?
<LeNsTR> мониторить можно и апсы в апсторе
<LeNsTR> на предмет рейтингов etc
<inkvizitor68sl> серверы
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, ты centreon+nagios прикручивал?
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: на предмет?
<sharikoff> сервисы?
<inkvizitor68sl> не сталкивался с тем, что ndoutils в упор отказывается писать в базу? и в дебаге тишина
<inkvizitor68sl> пинг, сервисы
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: только нагиос
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: http://sharikoff.me/mon/mon/
<sharikoff> хватает?
<rapidsp> да
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, а как бы в нагиос хосты поудобнее добавлять?
<inkvizitor68sl> а то что то нет желания в ЭТО лезть)
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: шаблонами =))
<sharikoff> как все =)
<inkvizitor68sl> грррр\
<inkvizitor68sl> да ну в топку
<sharikoff> праильно
<rapidsp> фпингер!!! ))))))))
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> кстати есть фрипингер под линь
<sharikoff> точнее веб
<corvus_corux> sharikoff: а че мой логин от шарикофф ми для фтп не действует?:)
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, а по твоей ссылкой что крутится оО
<inkvizitor68sl> ссылке*
<rapidsp> а нагиос веб управлялку не сделали?
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: пхп чо то там.. я не задумывался. первый попавшийся скрипт
<sharikoff> rapidsp: ненадо оно
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, ну а инфу то оно откуда беерт?
<inkvizitor68sl> rapidsp, неа
<Alagos> Добрый вечер. Подскажите, кто то конки френтезу юзает? Под какую машину она вообще написана? Под ноут что ли?
<inkvizitor68sl> centreon олько можно через анал прикрутить
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: пингует и телнетится на порт
<corvus_corux> sharikoff: к тебе кстати 4 смс пришло сейчас?
<rapidsp> я помню в винде на вбскрипте мониторилку делал :)
<sharikoff> corvus_corux: ??
<sharikoff> нет
<corvus_corux> sharikoff: ну если верить монитору - смс при дауне должно посылать.а у тя там 4 сервиса отвалилось
<sharikoff> corvus_corux: да не
<sharikoff> там типа пример
<sharikoff> точнее когда то работало
<corvus_corux> sharikoff: так а все таки.логин для фтп дашь?
<sharikoff> corvus_corux:  ytne ang nfv
<sharikoff> нету фтп там
<corvus_corux> sharikoff: у тя нет фтп?
<corvus_corux> ftp://ftp.ircn.ru/ а че он с меня логин и пароль требует?
<sharikoff> corvus_corux:  admin a4tech
<sharikoff> попробуй
<corvus_corux> работает:)
 * sharikoff думает что раз он уволился то это уже не его проблемы
<sharikoff> =)
<corvus_corux> sharikoff: там в основном бухгалтерия:)
<sharikoff> corvus_corux: черная =))
<rapidsp> ))
<hookah> inkvizitor68sl: debian.pro это твое чтоль?
<inkvizitor68sl> hookah, да
<corvus_corux> sharikoff: а на почт уже не подходит пасс
<hookah> inkvizitor68sl: прикольно. читаю, интересно
<corvus_corux> sharikoff: да они не офигели за 1190 полтора мегабита предлагать?!
<inkvizitor68sl> хы
<inkvizitor68sl> блин
<inkvizitor68sl> чоб с мониторингом то придумать(
<inkvizitor68sl> ломает же писать конфиги нагиосу (
<corvus_corux> sharikoff: а утром админ посмотрит логи и удивится, кто это из новокузнецка лез на фтп:))
<corvus_corux> sharikoff: кста твой сайт интес.орг стоит около пятиста баксов
<corvus_corux> inkvizitor68sl: даж ты его обогнал.твой домен стоит почти полторы штуки американских рублей
<UNIm95> народ кто в Си разбирается?
<corvus_corux> UNIm95: будистские монахи
<UNIm95> а реально?
<UNIm95> что делает такая функция?
<UNIm95> mem_realloc( (void *)&data.icon1, (data.n+data.m) * sizeof(int) )
<hookah> UNIm95: ты каналом не ошибся случаем?
<UNIm95> нет ядро ubuntu написано на Си =)
<corvus_corux> Allocate memory to connections
<hookah> UNIm95: это не значит что пользователи убунту должны знать си чтобы пользоваться этой осью
<rapidsp> кой какие ОС тоже на Си написаны :)
<corvus_corux> sharikoff: опять летаешь во сне?
<sharikoff> corvus_corux: откуда ты узнал про пятьсот баксов то?
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> батарейка села
<corvus_corux> http://mysitecost.com/intes.org
<corvus_corux> http://mysitecost.com/debian.pro
<sharikoff> на яблофоне
<corvus_corux> домен стока стоит:)
<corvus_corux> sharikoff: да кому нужен яблофон, если во лыжи на андроиде двухядерные появились
<inkvizitor68sl> гг
<sharikoff> я верен яблофону
<sharikoff> =)
<inkvizitor68sl> так и порывает я на е заменить оО
<hookah> =)
<sharikoff> я просто никак не забуду тормоза при скролинге на андроиде
<jah-man> из яблока можно много чего выжать...
<hookah> сегодня сидел на айпаде часик - удобная штука все-таки
<jah-man> только возиться надо.
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, насчёт домена нужно чесаться... никого не искал?
<sharikoff> не а
<inkvizitor68sl> чиорт
<jah-man> hookah, дорогая для своих возможностей...но удобная.
<inkvizitor68sl> гавно айпад
<sharikoff> я тут с предидущими разбирался работодателями
<inkvizitor68sl> сейчас Adam выйдет
<sharikoff> думал с них отжать
<inkvizitor68sl> ябловоды будут кипятком ссать
<sharikoff> но нисутьба
<hookah> inkvizitor68sl: что такое адам
<hookah> айпад умеет более-менее все что обычный юзер хочет делать с ноутбуком, стоит примерно столько же. так что юзеру хватает обычно
<hookah> если хочется делать что-то большее - тогда надо комп ессно
<inkvizitor68sl> hookah, Adam InkPad
<corvus_corux> sharikoff: что ты скачешь из сети в сеть, как ошпаренная утка?:)включи аймак и все:)
<inkvizitor68sl> hookah, тегра, мощный проц, гибридный дисплей (работает и как у читалок и как обычный), 24 часа батарейки
<sharikoff> =)
<inkvizitor68sl> возможность впилить убунту или винду.
<sharikoff> corvus_corux: пригласи меня еще разок
<sharikoff> в конфу
<corvus_corux> inkvizitor68sl: 24 от батарейки в полной нагрузке или как?
<sharikoff> а то все повылетело
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: 24 часа против месяца на айпаде -низачет
<hookah> inkvizitor68sl: первый же запрос в гугле, первая же страница, заголовок Why isn't the Notion Adam Ink pad compatible with Microsoft 7?
<corvus_corux> sharikoff: месяц в полной нагрузке или нет?
<inkvizitor68sl> hookah, и ответ на него, что он компатибле.
<sharikoff> в ждущем
<corvus_corux> sharikoff: не нужно
<inkvizitor68sl> hookah, просто с лицензиями заморачиваться не хотят
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, в ждущем он проживет 2-3-4 месяц
<sharikoff> =))
<hookah> inkvizitor68sl: резонно
<sharikoff> пасмотрим
<inkvizitor68sl> 24 часа - это режим книжки
<inkvizitor68sl> 12-16 часов - слабая подсветка, wifi
<sharikoff> уже вон вин мобиле живет =))
<inkvizitor68sl> хацу заметить, что содержимое дисплея видно без подсветки
<sharikoff> сделали фуфло никому не нужное
<inkvizitor68sl> ну дык
<inkvizitor68sl> ты кого с кем сравниваешь?
<inkvizitor68sl> nvidia с черт те кем?
<inkvizitor68sl> точнее nvidia+intel
<inkvizitor68sl> тут 2 гиганта заинтерисованы
<sharikoff> нвидиа щас не айс
<inkvizitor68sl> это их проект.
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, чем же?
<hookah> еще интереснее, а что айс?
<sharikoff> а интел я тока за мамки и сетевухи уважаю
<corvus_corux> sharikoff: ну знаешь.мне и графика нра у них.и процы.а мамки - не оч
<sharikoff> айс это ати
<inkvizitor68sl> интелы сейчас рулят. у интелов есть всё.
<inkvizitor68sl> видюхи, процы , матери
<sharikoff> тока дрова кривые на ати
<inkvizitor68sl> и всё это работает
<corvus_corux> sharikoff: хаха.труп стал айсом.типо зморозился в земле?
<sharikoff> а так они по всем параметрам не хуже нвидиа
<hookah> sharikoff: это да. мне ати тож нравитцо, у меня 2 ноута на нем. кстати даже с дровами не было заморочек
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, ну ды. Я тебе тоже дам офигенную видюху и скажу, вот ты извини, но она blu-ray Не играет из за драйверов кривых
<inkvizitor68sl> да пир чем тут параметры
<inkvizitor68sl> это цифры. не более.
<inkvizitor68sl> по мне так лучшая видюха - Intel GMA HD
<sharikoff> найдется умный напишет дрова
<sharikoff> и нету нвидиа
<hookah> скорее бы уже )
<inkvizitor68sl> 8 часов батарейки на ноуте (с wifi включенным) - это не хухры мухры
<andreymal1> я тут щас загрузился с LiveUSB, и вайфай отлично подключился, так что дело не в карточке а в убунте :)
<inkvizitor68sl> на ноуте, а не на нетбуке
 * corvus_corux считает, что хвалится видяхой, которая не работает без дров - все равно что хвалится на войне пистолетом без патронов
<hookah> тут каждые три дня забредает страдалец с атишным железом и кривыми дровами
<corvus_corux> inkvizitor68sl: кста какая там у тя батарейка?на скока?
<hookah> corvus_corux: хвалитЬся =)
<hookah> с мягким знаком )
<andreymal1> tenshigo,
<corvus_corux> hookah: у мну там крошка.не хочу загнат глубже.сча вычищу и буду нажимат
<inkvizitor68sl> corvus_corux, 4400 или 6600
<inkvizitor68sl> не помню
<corvus_corux> 6600
<inkvizitor68sl> corvus_corux, в общем на eeepc такая же была, он 6 часов жил
<sharikoff> нетбук-нинадо
<corvus_corux> 4400 не дала бы 8 часов с вафлей
<hookah> corvus_corux: харащо, нэт проблэм
<hookah> =)
<corvus_corux> моя 2800 дает 4 часа без вафли
<inkvizitor68sl> corvus_corux, без вафли и со скрученной подсветкой я 12 выжимал
<inkvizitor68sl> много ещё чего вырубил, но не суть важно
<corvus_corux> inkvizitor68sl: тем более 6600
<hookah> у меня ноут блин уже 15 минут не держит от батарейки
<inkvizitor68sl> corvus_corux, тем более - 4 ведерный проц
<sharikoff> зато интел делает лажовые рейдконтроллеры под которые надо с юнихами пекацца
<hookah> ужос
<corvus_corux> inkvizitor68sl: у мну ведь проц ulv маломощный.интел графика.на 2800 дает 4 часа
<inkvizitor68sl> тьфу
<inkvizitor68sl> сравнил попу с пальцем))
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня i3
<corvus_corux> inkvizitor68sl: и че?:)не su4200 хватает на все:)
<inkvizitor68sl> и в "8 часов" входит "посмотреть HD фильм"
<sharikoff> у меня i5 = 11 часов
<sharikoff> =)
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, молчи уже
<edgbla> а кто знает почему при включенном торрент клиенте инет в линухе начинает хреновстенько работать? в винде и качает и лазить можно, а в линухе хреново до нельзя, мож чего где подкрутить?
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, она у тебя несъёмная.
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: =))
 * corvus_corux погрустнел.и сказал ноуту: а я тебя все равно люблю.ты у меня хороший
<sharikoff> 2 видюхи
<corvus_corux> зато мой стоил 16 тыр всего:)
<inkvizitor68sl> edgbla, потому что линух генерит больше соединения, забивая проц твоего говеного d-link dir-300
<corvus_corux> sharikoff: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-ru-irc
<hookah> хватит тут уже i меряться ))
<inkvizitor68sl> соединений*
<edgbla> inkvizitor68sl: какой такой длинк?
<inkvizitor68sl> ну что у тебя там за роутер
<sharikoff> corvus_corux: мне заджоница?
<edgbla> inkvizitor68sl: у меня адсл P660HTW2
<nAgoHaK> хай
<inkvizitor68sl> уууууууууууууууууу
<corvus_corux> sharikoff: да.все равно понадобится потом
<corvus_corux> nAgoHaK: ыпч
<edgbla> yно у меня до этого был хуавей, было ровно то же
<hookah> nAgoHaK: ку
<edgbla> и другой зюхель, попроще
<Buhack> людт какая комманда дает установить кодеки
<edgbla> результат один
<inkvizitor68sl> edgbla, вот почему у меня с длинком 824VUP такого не наблюдается?
<inkvizitor68sl> сам догадаешься?
<inkvizitor68sl> количество соединений в торрент клиенте ограничь
<artddss> всем ку
<Bezoomie> inkvizitor68sl: Вы прочто о делинке?
<corvus_corux> кстати да.я с 240 соединениями на все умудрялся с торрентов при тарифе в 10 мегабит качать со скоростью 100 мегабит
<edgbla> inkvizitor68sl: ну вот я потому и спросил, до скольки ограничивать?
<corvus_corux> и это без всяких локальных пиров
<Bezoomie> гон
<inkvizitor68sl> Bezoomie, мы о собирательно образе SOHO роутера за 1000 рублей
<hookah> Bezoomie: про то что длинк не всякий сравляется с большим количеством соединений с компа в единицу времени
<hookah> длинк длинку рознь
<corvus_corux> Bezoomie: гон что?
<inkvizitor68sl> edgbla, 100, думаю, твоему модемчегу с трудом будет переживать
<edgbla> )))
<inkvizitor68sl> hookah, все в курсе. а кто не в курсе - тот бухгалтер
<edgbla> типа твой длинк за 100р круче?))
<Bezoomie> У меня Длинк 300 настроен правильно и работает на Ура , другие ноют что обрывает , Бред
<Buhack> ололоэ
<inkvizitor68sl> edgbla, типа мой длинк за 5к - круче
<artddss> Как установить принтер Canon Pixma mp490 на бунту?
<hookah> inkvizitor68sl: увы, бухгалтеров тоже хватает
<corvus_corux> кто жалуется на длинки - тот не юзал интеркросы
<inkvizitor68sl> хочу заметить, что у моего длинка - ARM проц.
<Buhack> скажыте камманду
<inkvizitor68sl> полноценный.
<edgbla> ну эта хрень за 3.5к по-моему, так что недалеко))
<inkvizitor68sl> а не ваши обрубки
<edgbla> не люблю длинк
<hookah> inkvizitor68sl: достойно
<corvus_corux> Buhack: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<corvus_corux> Buhack: и не мешай
<hookah> inkvizitor68sl: почем твой длинк кстати?
<Bezoomie> Кривые руки кривои длинк ))
<edgbla> inkvizitor68sl: в общем, попробую, спс.
<corvus_corux> inkvizitor68sl: слу а не знаешь, как посмотреть какой маршрутизатор стоит у мну на пути инета?
<inkvizitor68sl> hookah, да фз. Новый - 5к. а с рук или у глупых продавцов - 3.5.
<inkvizitor68sl> corvus_corux, по snmp попробуй
<hookah> inkvizitor68sl: не так и дорого
<corvus_corux> inkvizitor68sl: мне именно фирму.можно по сети узнать?
<inkvizitor68sl> для soho - в самый раз.
<inkvizitor68sl> corvus_corux, говорю ж - google snmp howto
<corvus_corux> sharikoff: и че ты не заджойнился до сих пор?
<sharikoff> я джипиэрес
 * corvus_corux зы.а мой вай фай роутер стоил 25 тыр :-Р
<ubuntu_newbie_> в какой файл. системе лучше делать /boot , ext2 или ext3 ?
<corvus_corux> sharikoff: и че?я с попорезки и не такое делал
<hookah> corvus_corux: что там за вайфай у тебя такой
<corvus_corux> hookah: уууу.там не то что всякие армы:)полноценный кор два
<hookah> corvus_corux: жесть )) пентагону чтоль сеть раздаешь? ))
<corvus_corux> асусовский
<ubuntu_newbie_> в какой файл. системе лучше делать /boot , ext2 или ext3 ?
<hookah> corvus_corux: хорошо раздает кстати? а то тут чел один тоже хочет помощнее поставить, у него на втором этаже не берет с первого даж
<hookah> corvus_corux: так как он чел при денежках можно ему посоветовать че-нить подобное помощнее
<sharikoff> corvus_corux: усе
<Bezoomie> кста Скаи Я седня Дебиана ставил , Я охренел )))
<corvus_corux> @voice Bezoomie
<Bezoomie> там алса , она чет не подружилась с звуковухой
<corvus_corux> Bezoomie: я вижу.не ругайсо
<corvus_corux> sharikoff: так у тя даж логина на ланчпаде нема?
<corvus_corux> sharikoff: теперь иди на #freenode и попрости cloak
<hookah> inkvizitor68sl: вот скажи мне. у чела большой дом и куча эппловской техники. стандартный вайфай рутер ловит далеко не везде. ему просче поставить вай-фай мощный или две-три точки доступа в одну сеть объединить как-нить?
<inkvizitor68sl> hookah, он адын?
<hookah> inkvizitor68sl: да
<inkvizitor68sl> проще антенну помощнее запилить
<inkvizitor68sl> дабы не переключаться
 * corvus_corux кинул второй тапок в artus
<corvus_corux> кстати есть много антенн для вафлей в магазинах.помощевее
<ubuntu_newbie_> в какой файл. системе лучше делать /boot , ext2 или ext3 ?
<hookah> inkvizitor68sl: резонно. типа внешнюю чтоль?
<artus> corvus_corux: дарофф
<hookah> видел такие
<hookah> artus: у ))
<hookah> artus: ку в смысле )
<corvus_corux> artus: угадай кто вернулся к нам?
<artus> hookah: re
<artus> corvus_corux: кито? )
<SergeyIT> ubuntu_newbie_, не  нужен тебе лтдельный /бут
<SergeyIT> *отдельный
<inkvizitor68sl> hookah, зачем внешнюю? у тех же длинков хороших есть 20см и 30см антеннки
<corvus_corux> artus: и приз отправляется к....(напряженная пауза)....шарикову:)
<inkvizitor68sl> 50 метров в помещении - спокойно
<corvus_corux> hookah: я например вижу с 4 этажа общаги соседнее здание криминальной милиции и их вафли
<hookah> corvus_corux: в нормальных условиях тут тоже так ) но у него очень уж хреновый роутер
<SergeyIT> corvus_corux, в бинокль?
<corvus_corux> SergeyIT: не.окна не туда выходят.по вафле
<hookah> SergeyIT: думаю скорее в подхорную трубу )
<hookah> подзорную
<SergeyIT> corvus_corux, ясно, значит на шкаф забираешься )
<corvus_corux> SergeyIT: не.спокойно с кровати ловит
<hookah> corvus_corux: пользуешься? )
<corvus_corux> SergeyIT: я их взламывать не пытался конечно.мало ли
<hookah> corvus_corux: или с криминальной милицией шутить не стоит?))
<SergeyIT> один раз попробовать можно )
<corvus_corux> hookah: а ты шуткани в своем городе с ними
<hookah> corvus_corux: в моем городе они называются Guardia Nacional =)
<corvus_corux> SergeyIT: последний в жизни?:)знаю я кто там сидит.меня летом их рекитиры подконтрольные чуть не отправили плавать на карьеры.благо я знал одного из них через знакомую.пронесло
<artus> hookah: антернко собираетцо на коленке за 20ть минут и линк на 2-3 км будет лехко )
<hookah> artus: дык я в курсе )
<corvus_corux> artus: а еще она сможет следить за ОМП и сбивать стелсы?:)
<edgbla> inkvizitor68sl: как-то чего-то не очень помогает, мне непонятно почему оно тогда в винде этот проц не забивается, оч странно, мож настроено чего не так у мну...
<hookah> и отслеживать активность американских спутников на орбите
<edgbla> inkvizitor68sl: CPU usage 15%
<edgbla> не в этом дело значит.
<artus> corvus_corux: я таки поломал себе видео )
<corvus_corux> artus: нафиг?
<inkvizitor68sl> edgbla, да не на компе
<inkvizitor68sl> а на роутере
<artus> corvus_corux: оно само (((
<corvus_corux> artus: как любит говорить мой друг: ох:)даже я бы сказал - ошара:))
<hookah> corvus_corux: жесть )
<hookah> тут кстати такое кулхацкерство ой как процветает
<corvus_corux> artus: причем именно двумя буквами только
<artus> corvus_corux: да все потому что в какой то момент приехал нвидиа-кернел-дкмс и теперь оно пытаетцо поругатся с libGL.so.1.2.xlibmesa
<corvus_corux> artus: хихик:)а мну интел работает как часы:)
<artus> corvus_corux: да я то щас починю )
<hookah> кстати у себя в логах нашел ошибку segfault на libflashplayer.so - кто скажет зачем она там?
<hookah> никто не скажет? могу показать лог на итпасте
<edgbla> inkvizitor68sl: чего я тебе тупой чтоль)) я на роутере и показал нагрузку.
<edgbla> так что собака где-то в другом месте :(
<SViP1> всем привет
<hookah[away]> artus: ты чего бегаешь
<SergeyIT> он за банометом видать ходил...
<artus> hookah[away]: SergeyIT  )))
<hookah[away]> SergeyIT: да то-то смотрю никого еще сегодня не забанил. видать забыл его где
<SergeyIT> так пятница - неадекваты пивом надуваются
<hookah[away]> прищол пятницо и похитил моск =)
<hookah[away]> кто мне скажет почему у меня скайп в момент логгинг ина вылетает?
<hookah[away]> artus: SergeyIT: м?
<artus> hookah[away]: ну бывает ) ну подумаеш)
<hookah[away]> artus: неее. он нужен. а не работает
<SergeyIT> я видел этот вопрос, и мысль возникла что это может быть проблема с вэбкой и видеодровами
<hookah[away]> SergeyIT: он работал вчера, ничего не изменилось с тех пор. ничего не ставил, даже вроде не обновлял. все работало, звук, видео - без проблем
<hookah[away]> в логе только вот это про скайп
<hookah[away]> [ 1597.777164] process `skype' is using obsolete setsockopt SO_BSDCOMPAT
<SergeyIT> hookah[away], а в автомате не обновляешься?
<hookah[away]> SergeyIT: нет, он мне только предлагает и я подтверждаю паролем. но вроде ниче не было
<SergeyIT> hookah[away], это на предупреждение похоже
<hookah[away]> SergeyIT: похоже, только вот что это значит
<hookah[away]> ни переустановка, ни перезагрузка тоже не помогли
<hookah[away]> artus: у тебя все в порядке? )
<artus> hookah[away]: угу ) с видео играюсь ) поломали его )
<hookah[away]> artus: аа ) кто посмел?)
<artus> да вот так ) нехорошие какие )
<SergeyIT> hookah[away], а игрушки никакие не запускал?
<hookah> SergeyIT: не страдаю такими вещами
<Bezoomie> как из под рута заити в разрешение Экрана нвидиа , изменить разрешение
<SergeyIT> hookah[away], а в других прогах вебка/звук нормально работают?
<hookah> Bezoomie: а ты опять чтоль войс отхватил?)
<Bezoomie> Да скаю , одолжение сделал )))
<artus> SergeyIT: а у тя каакая карточка ?
<hookah> SergeyIT: да норм вроде все, как вчера. все работает. только скайп запускается, а когда логин-пароль ввожу - говорит signing in... Signed In. и после этого вылетает. просто закрывается
<artus> Bezoomie: sudo nvidia-setting
<Bezoomie> ок спс ща в тетрадь запишу ))
<SergeyIT> в буке не помню, я щас с десктопа
<hookah> Bezoomie: ааа, дадада помню
<SergeyIT> artus, извини, ты видяху имеешь ввиду? Старые радеоны )
<artus> эх
<artus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/545017/ ну вот как это лечить ((
<hookah> artus: целая эпопея
<hookah> artus: может вручную попробовать скомпилять
<artus> да вручную то я и с офсайта могу поставить
<artus> ток оно опять потом надумает при очередном апгрейде мне всунуть куда нить libglx-nvidia-alternatives и опять по кругу пойду (
<hookah> artus: ммм, логично
<swine> artus, rm /usr/lib/nvidia/libglx.so.xlibmesa
<SergeyIT> artus, как я понимаю ноги отсюда растут - ERROR: /usr/lib/nvidia/libglx.so.xlibmesa does still exist. Aborting.
<artus> swine: помогает ровно до первой попытки апгрейда )
<[koshka]> няяяяяя
<artus> [koshka]: котяяяфкаааа )))))))
<SergeyIT> artus, а что привело к этому результату?
<artus> SergeyIT: да там ноги такие поотростали как у змея горыныча, рубиш одну вырастает 2 )
<[koshka]> artus, ну обозвал,так обозвал :D
<[koshka]> а где же многоуважаемый мою Скай? )
<artus> SergeyIT: то что у меня стоял проприетарный драйвер ) и в какой то момент не доглядел что с обовлениями поставило nvidia-kernel-dkms ) ну и понеслась )
<tenshigo> ubuntu_newbie_: /boot в ext2. так как происходит в основном только чтение из этого раздела, то журналирование излишнее. + в более быстрой загрузке.правильно решил сделать под /boot отдельный раздел.
<SergeyIT> ясно
<artus> [koshka]: как успехи на поприще науки?
<[koshka]> все хорошо ) +2 экзамена и 4 зачета
<[koshka]> еще 1 экзамен и 1 зачет =)
<artus> ну и гуд )
<tenshigo> ubuntu_newbie_: и вообще прочти пару старых книжек по линуксу(все кники по Ubunte можешь выкинуть в мусорное ведро).
 * hookah думает: "холодно блин"
<ubuntu_newbie_> о да) я вроде в теплой стране но тож ппц замерз
<hookah> artus: а еще говорят типа с нвидиа никаких проблем, и под ати дрова кривые ) а в итоге кто больше мучаетцо? =)\
<hookah> ubuntu_newbie_: а ты где?
<hookah> ubuntu_newbie_: а, ты в израиле же
<artus> hookah: да не , тут дело в том скорее всего что я ~не все вычистил послепроприетарных дров
<hookah> artus: но факт остаетца фактом - мучаешься же )а я нет )
<artus> hookah: и учти, что при всех раскладах у меня 2 моника всеравно работают)
<hookah> artus: мне кажется у меня тоже будут работать, у меня проприетарный драйвер ставитца сам и рОботает
<artus> hookah: я мог не мучатся а просто поставить с офсайта и запретить тянуть из реп ) но мне ж скучно )
<[koshka]> ubuntu_newbie_, это где ? )
<hookah> artus: ааа, ну да ) исчем приключения на нижние чакры =)
<fffars> привет всем. где guitar pro 6 fixed для линукса? :)
<fffars> неужели никто не одолел
<hookah> fffars: все гитар про играют в нормальных группах и про линукс не имеют понятия =)
<[koshka]> artus, :P
<hookah> у меня вот +11 на улице, а в доме холодно. приходится греть
<SergeyIT> tenshigo, не нужен ubuntu_newbie_  никакой /boot, не дорос он еще
 * artus схватил щипцами [koshka] за язык )
<[koshka]> аййй
<SergeyIT> hookah, и у нас 11, жара, форточки  открыть пришлось
 * artus отпустил язык предварительно нарисовам зеленкой на нем ромашку )
<hookah> SergeyIT: у вас топят. а тут про отопление в квартирах никто не в курсе - обычно оно нафик никому не надо
<[koshka]> artus, какой ты романтичный то :D
<hookah> гы, вылетел опять походу ) экспериментатор блин )
<XuMuK> ку
<artus> re
<SergeyIT> ку, мерзнешь?
<XuMuK> SergeyIT: есть сдецл))
<hookah> XuMuK: ку. ваще холодно блин же
<hookah> SergeyIT: счас покажу скрин про скайп
<hookah> SergeyIT: в общем попробовал запустить в терминале - выдал вот такое
<hookah> http://itmages.com/image/view/92385/55a8f2d5
<hookah> если запускать так же но от рута -то работает
<tenshigo> SergeyIT: если будет продожать в том же духе то нечего не измениться. нельзя старь культуристом делая кажыдй день зарядку и мечтая об этом. опыт всегда приходит через трудности.
<SergeyIT> tenshigo, он меня уже достал - не слушает, и еще обижается, кода посылаю почитать (
<SergeyIT> hookah, так это предупреждения
<hookah> SergeyIT: что оно значит? после того как он это показал, я набрал логин-пароль, он опять вылетел и показал вот такую строчку в терминале перед сбросом
<hookah> skype: ../../../src/pcm/pcm_null.c:130: snd_pcm_null_start: Assertion `null->state == SND_PCM_STATE_PREPARED' failed.
<hookah> Aborted
<SergeyIT> hookah, так получается из-за звука вылетает
<hookah> SergeyIT: а почему от рута работает?
<SergeyIT> hookah, звуковые настройки может другие - попробуй нового юзера создать
<hookah> SergeyIT: может быть, я же себе альсу поставил, пульсаудио убил. но после этого все равно работало. а сейчас перестало. и от рута работает. не врубаюсь.
<hookah> SergeyIT: создал, там то же самое
<Lorgus> В России появится первый в мире памятник Linux....
<Lorgus> хоть что то хорошее и не т Церители
<hookah> Lorgus: а вдруг ему доверят. тогда это будет что-то монументально-ужасное
<Lorgus> Holeech,  да вроде он щас в изгоях...
<hookah> какая-нибудь 10Х10 кв. метров плита с текстом исходника ядра
<hookah> Lorgus: за что его так
<Holeech> обшибка?
<hookah> Holeech: угу, он мне наверное отвечал
<Holeech> таб ;)
<Lorgus> Holeech,  ну так Лужка то больше нет....
<hookah> Lorgus: ты ники не путай =)
<Lorgus> гы
<SergeyIT> Lorgus, красный глаз огромных размеров?
<Holeech> 2 раза вже
<Lorgus> http://soft.mail.ru/Screens/news/2010/12/16/te_148313.jpg
<Holeech> пингвинчег
<hookah> мда. вот типа много людей поймут что это пингвин, особенно в россии
<hookah> SergeyIT: на форуме нашел вот такое но не понял как это сделать =(
<Holeech> а почему только в россии?
<hookah> Well, I just went ahead and installed the static version of skype into /opt/Skype and directed the bin and launcher towards that directory. This now allows me to run it outside of the terminal.
<hookah> Holeech: так он в россии вроде будет
<Holeech> дай полную ссыль почитаю
<hookah> Lorgus: кстати да, дай сцыль
<Lorgus> http://soft.mail.ru/pressrl_page.php?id=40449
<hookah> SergeyIT: есть идеи?
<Holeech> крылья мне кажецо не в тему
<Holeech> у пингвинов маленькие вже
<SUFLEX> точно
<SergeyIT> hookah, нет... даже не понял, что это дает, если крах в звуке
<hookah> SergeyIT: вот и я не понял. но как сделать чтобы попробовать - тоже не понял
<hookah> Holeech: потому что занимаютца проектом стопудово безграмотные дезигнеры, каковых в россии хватает
<Holeech> ;))
<hookah> ужос блин
<Holeech> летать можно не только на крыльях
<Holeech> раз уж хотели летающего пингвина
<hookah> Holeech: пингвины однако же не летают ни на крыльях, ни на чем бы то ни было еще )))
<Holeech> то не надо было портить его природу
<Holeech> ну дык и надо было подумать для начала
<hookah> разве что на старом пропеллерном самолете - да и то в мультике мадагаскар
<SergeyIT> hookah, собранный статически скайп перенес в другое место  - то есть других библиотек он не требует теперь
<hookah> SergeyIT: это я понял - а как он статически собираетца?
<hookah> SergeyIT: хотя бы в трех словах ))
<SergeyIT> Holeech, а что? Линукс, даже пингвина летать научит )
<hookah> SergeyIT: или хотя бы запрос, как гуглить =)
<tenshigo> скайп разве в сорцах распространяеться?
<hookah> artus: видел новость про памятник линуху? )
<Holeech> SergeyIT, хех, может и научит. Но крылья это слишком банально... Нет изюминки...
<hookah> tenshigo: думаю что вряд ли. коммерческий продукт как никак
<artus> Holeech: дык новости то уже месяц как )
<hookah> artus: да что ж вы все не мне-то отвечаете =)
<artus> hookah: фсе ) вычистил все что было и поставил ) тер все работает )
<SergeyIT>  hookah, тогда я не прав, без сорсов статически не слинковать (
<hookah> SergeyIT: тогда я ваще не понимаю как чел на форуме это сделал
<hookah> artus: значит твоя нвидия теперь работает?=)
<Holeech> artus, я только увидел, какая разница сколько ей
<artus> hookah: она и работала )
<hookah> artus: ну да, ну да =) только что ж ты тут страдал тогда? =)
<SergeyIT> artus, до следующего обновления можно расслабиться? )
<artus> SergeyIT: не ... я проприетарные полностью выпилил, и все упоминания о них ) так что теперь все норм )
<hookah> artus: откуда выпиливал? )) жестоко же они въелись тебе в систему ))
<artus> угу)
<SergeyIT>  hookah, посмотрел - есть статическая сборка скайпа с QT4 - ее видимо и имели ввиду
<hookah> SergeyIT: мм.. может быть. ну мне не критично - я могу его и терминалом запускать. работает и ладно
<hookah> скорее всего он не подружился с моей новой схемой работы звука alsa-alsamixer-volti
<SergeyIT> hookah, а других QT приложений работающих со звуком/видео у тебя нет, может попробовать?
<hookah> SergeyIT: если на 64 битный проц поставить 32х битную систему - не будет же большой разницы?
<hookah> SergeyIT: ммм, каких например?
<SergeyIT> hookah, у меня везде 32-бита (и процы 32, кроме нетбука). Да я не знаю этих приложений, так как особо ни звуком не видео не увлекаюсь
<SergeyIT> hookah, просто мысль возникла, что это бага QT или недоработка с твоим звуком
<goganchic> существует мнение что 64х битную систему нужно ставить только если в системе больше 4Гб оперативы
<artus> hookah: зачем тебе дома 64 ?
<artus> goganchic: не существует такого мнения уже давно
<goganchic> почему?
<artus> ибо и 32 поддерживает до 64х гигов )
<artus> ибо PAE )
<goganchic> artus и что?
<artus> и то )
<hookah> artus: не уверен насчет производительности 64бит проца на 32бит система )) точнее знаю что если разница и есть то я ее не замечу ))) но жаба-то душит )))
<ubuntu_newbie> ребят что значит округление до целиндров во время разбивание розделов через гепаред ?
<artus> hookah: норнмальная производительность )
<artus> ubuntu_newbie: чегооо ???
<hookah> artus: у тебя 32 система стоит?)
<SergeyIT> hookah, и зря - 64 бита нужны там, где необходима цыфровая молотилка
<artus> hookah: угу
<hookah> кароч надо не вЫпендриваться и ставить бубунту 32 бита я так понимаю
<artus> ubuntu_newbie:  понятия не имею отрадаясь такой галочки не видел
<artus> hookah: угу )
<hookah> кто скажет, стоит ставить 10.10 или так и сидеть на 04? мне в общем-то нравитцо, не глючит
<hookah> 04 в смысле. 1010 не пробовал
<artus> hookah: если работает не трож )
<SergeyIT> +100
<hookah> artus: дык хочу свою переустановить с 64 бит на 32 =) думаю который выбрать )
<hookah> artus: у меня просто одна софтинка полезная не ставитца потому что 64 бита - bible pro, это raw конвертер для моего фотора
<artus> на чвое усмотрение )
<artus> hookah: ставь 10.04.1
<SergeyIT> hookah, лучшее - враг хорошего
<hookah> artus: тож так думаю. у меня такая и стоит, только 64 бита. выпендрился блин в свое время - теперь мучаюсь с неработаюсчим софтом )
<ubuntu_newbie> артус , зайди в гепард , вьІбери раздел , там где задаеш размер и параметрьІ ему будет галочка
<SergeyIT> ubuntu_newbie, кого учишь?
<hookah> гы ) кажетцо перепутал что-то человек ))
<artus> ubuntu_newbie: вопервых зачем заходить , вовторых нима у меня таких галочек )
<artus> в третих они мне отродясь ненужны )
<artus> и ды, я проверил )
<artus> *да
<artus> щас даже скрин покажу )
<hookah> я тоже галочек не вижу. че она должна значить-то?
<hookah> artus: пусть лучче он покажет, где у него галочка
<SergeyIT> hookah, есть она где-то там при разбивке
<artus> позно ) уже лью )
<tenshigo> artus: PAE это всего лишь снимает ограничение на размер адресации, но как было ограничение до 3 гигабайт на процесс так и осталось. смысла от PAE мало.
<tenshigo> так что PAE не заменяет x64
<artus> tenshigo: а зааачем на десктопе 3 гига на процес ????
<artus> ubuntu_newbie: http://itmages.ru/image/view/92407/110799f7 на, никаких галочек
<ubuntu_newbie> хз у мну есть
<tenshigo> те же семплеры с высоким качеством семплов где они занимают по 6Gb+ на инструмент. еще привести?
<tenshigo> из это PAE и не нашел широкого применения.
<artus> tenshigo: и зачем это на домашней машине ?
<artus> tenshigo: не ... если тебе конкретно надо стотыщмильйонов гигабайт на процес так никто не запрещает, но зачем оно в широкой массе?
<tenshigo> PAE не для домашних машин придумано было... благодаря этому механизму достигаеться высокая плотность просессов.
<artus> чисто потому что кто то сказал что положено?
<tenshigo> это скрорее серверная фича.
<artus> но ничто не мешает ее задействовать если у тебя вдруг таки оказалось на домашнем десктопе 8м Г памяти )
<tenshigo> ты не сможешь выделить 3Gb+ памыти на х32.
<tenshigo> памяти*
<tenshigo> как бы ты не захотел.
<artus> а мне и не нужно 3 гига на процес )
<artus> один пол гига скушает, второй гиг, хром тот вообще на каждый чих процес заводит)
<artus> так что все путем )
<tenshigo> со временем программы становяться только тяжелее...
<tenshigo> это факт и ты от него не убежишь. технологии сменяют друг-друга, скоро и 64Gb будет мало на процесс.
<artus> я ж говорю, если у тебя такая необходимость что надо, то пожалуста, но зачем его совать если у тя гиг памяти на машине ? что в большинстве народ и делает , по той лиш причине что видетили камень 64
<artus> а потом едят кактус по причине того что что-то не работает
<tenshigo> тут верно. если менее 4GB то x64 только принесет вред и вообще x64 немного тормознее...
<hookah> tenshigo: кстати когда собирал LFS там было черным по белому сказано что 64 бита ось - чистый выпендреж для домашнего компа )
<tenshigo> hookah: для домашнего верно,
<artus> ну а мы о чем
<hookah> а мои коты в порыве воинствующего деструктива только что разбили бокал отличнейшего Бордо 2008 года
<tenshigo> hookah: только одну причину можно найти... это 4GB+ RAM
<hookah> tenshigo: ну у меня 4, и все равно лучче 32
<hookah> да и если 8 даже - не факт что есть смысл
<hookah> другое дело если 16 =)
<tenshigo> теряеш 400+MB памяти
<hookah> tenshigo: мне не критично, в реале больше гига все равно редко используетца
<artus> tenshigo: но при том же приложения кушают ее родимую меньше )
<tenshigo> hookah: вот это уже тупость. если поставил 8Gb то какие х32?
<artus> а зачем для домашней машинки 8+G памяти?
<hookah> tenshigo: это был щютка )))
<tenshigo> я вам так скажу... W7 x64 кушает почти в 2 раза больше х32, за линуксом я такого незаметил.
<hookah> artus: именно в этом и щютка
<hookah> w7 кушает неоправданно много памяти независимо от архитектуры
<artus> гг
<hookah> сказывается родство с вистой
<tenshigo> ага... кривая система но шлифовка спасла...
<tenshigo> только игры и продвигают ее
<hookah> когда виста ЧИСТАЯ сожрала у меня 1.5 памяти - меня это уже насторожило
<hookah> так при этом еще умудрялась тормозить
<tenshigo> ну так... виста же. вообще после 2000 меня винда не радует вообще.
<artus> tenshigo: дадада
<hookah> эт да
<tenshigo> хоть в этом сошлись -_-
<artus> самая неприхотливая и живучая была )
<tenshigo> ага. как такая хрень как XP столько лет прожила вообще удивляюсь...
<tenshigo> только подключаеш сеть, а она уже все в вирусне...
<tenshigo> ну это до SP2+
<hookah> tenshigo: альтернатив было не шибко много + подсадили людей на хр пиратством и слухами об ужасном линуксе в котором кроме командной строки ниче нет
<artus> ну бубунта еще в виде 5 чето та(не помню что именно первое пробовал) ниче так была
<tenshigo> игры товарищи, тольк игры двигают windows. люди на этих осях никогда не вырастут. сколько хороших осей, free,netbsd,linux,macos. но нет все на винде...
<hookah> не просто же так в сленге "специалистов" было выражение "переустановить систему", которое означало "переустановить венду"
<hookah> и таких специалистов было пруд пруди
<artus> хотя первой попробовал красную шапку
<hookah> artus: я попробовал опенсусе первым, но у меня без бубна вифи не поднимался ну вообще никак
<tenshigo> ну самой первой я вроде 7 redhat попробовал )
<tenshigo> или 6... не помню уже.
<tenshigo> hookah: а насчет великого и ужасного... это кстати так... большинство дебиан то неподнимет... если из каробкЭ недопилен, как в убунте -_-
<tenshigo> это тоже не вариант... плохое влияние.
<artus> tenshigo: ну поставить то поставят ) если хоть раз с альтернейта ставили)
<hookah> tenshigo: да до сих пор многих при слове линукс в дрожь бросает типа это для "программистов" и "компьютерщикофф"
<artus> tenshigo: но вот фрю с 3х дискет при наличии только 2х точно не поставят )
<tenshigo> ну поствать то да... но вот врядли что то ручками настроют и допилят до нужной кондиции.
<tenshigo> free и вообще все bsdеще легко ставить если понять систему найменований.
 * hookah жалеет разбитый бокал бордо
<tenshigo> вот LFS я не переживу без мануала... как и большинство здесь -_-
<hookah> tenshigo: дык без мануала сложно. я по книжке делал с сайта
<hookah> и то запустил систему до загрузки - а потом просто времени не было -убил и поставил обратно убунту
<tenshigo> в моем понимание все должно быть простым но не проще, минимум механизма и максимум ясности, не помню чья цитата. линукс как то не укладываеться в эту картину.
<hookah> tenshigo: так любая другая ось укладывается в эту картину еще меньше
<tenshigo> в точку... так что тут что либо еще сказать даже незнаю -_-
<hookah> как было сказано, democracy is the worst form of government, except for all the others
<hookah> так и с системами
<tenshigo> не ну стремиться то нужно к идеалам то.
<hookah> tenshigo: ну макОсь - очень хорошая система. но работает только с железом которое используется в маке. а все остальные вынуждены работать с тысячами наименований железа - в этом и сложность
<SergeyIT> tenshigo, идеала не существует
<tenshigo> в этом и +. я вот только ценовую политику не осознаю.
<SergeyIT> tenshigo, это иллюзия
<tenshigo> реальный мир суров... крассивая иллюзия вполне подойдет.
<tenshigo> ккрасивая*
<hookah> ничто, созданное человеком, не может быть идиально, по крайней мере на данном этапе развития человечества
<artus> ну вот в упор не пойму
<SergeyIT> мир спасла бы стандартизация - то это не для современных джунглей
<hookah> SergeyIT: есть много вещей и решений, которые спасли бы мир, но им всем мешает один фактор - человеческий
<hookah> ИМХО
<artus> ну возьмите линупс, допилите строго на 1н набор железа, дайте строго кучку софта, небоольшую такую, а не 18к наименований из репозитория дебианобубунты, натяните шкурку покрасивше , и все это в установочный образ с 3мя
<artus> кнопками, и будем иметь тоже самое
<artus> че вот так кричать что мак прям панацея потому что работает
<artus> да блин, у него другого выбора нет кроме кк работать , ибо он работает именно на том на что его заточили
<hookah> artus: потому что больше никто этого не сделал )) мы все понимаем что мак элементарно допилен до пользователя ) но пользователи не понимают, а линь никто не допиливает
<tenshigo> artus: не думай что так все просто, иначе бы череда подобных свершений давно бы была.
<artus> а не на заопарке железа и стотыщмильене хотелок
<tenshigo> создать шикарную систему мало.
<tenshigo> нужно еще как то людей в нее привести,
<artus> tenshigo: ну .. ну так пропиарятцо уже не удастся )
<tenshigo> а разработчиков писать качественный код.
<artus> а вот если смотреть не через розовые очки то ну ничего в нем выдающегося нима
<SergeyIT> tenshigo, а такие решения никому не нужны - бабло этим способом не сделать
<hookah> artus: в маке? ядро бсд + апач+самба+еще че-то из юниксов с красивым гуем
<tenshigo> мне мак не из за оси нравиться... программы прочто шикарные под него пишут, хрен с ним с маком. как ты говориш док поднял, интерфейс допилил...
<tenshigo> вот незнаю почему только под маком отличные программы.
<artus> tenshigo: сказать почему?
<SergeyIT> зоопарка меньше
<artus> tenshigo: потому что за програму написаную под мак получиш мешок денег ) если плохая то не получиш)
<artus> вот почему )
<tenshigo> artus: вот какого ты мнения о человечестве )
<artus> и да ) че б не написал альтернатив всеравно не много) посему пользоватся будут как миленькие )
<hookah> tenshigo: это правда =)
<artus> tenshigo: дык я ж говорю ) если не через розовые очки то как то не все так радужно )
<hookah> а железо от мака точно так же можно в любом серьезном магазе купить и собрать себе свой мак, разве что с системным блоком ))
<hookah> вместо засовывания дисков в монитор, за которое платишь дополнительное бабло
<tenshigo> а получаеться от человеческого фактора бывает огромная польза! -_0. а могут черти отличный софт писать когда захотят ! -_-
<hookah> tenshigo: дык если предложить серьезное бабло группе разрабов каноникал лтд - они такой софт напишут что микромягкие покатятся к чертям
<hookah> но никто ж не предлагает
<tenshigo> а кстати.... что мешает купить совместимый с маком и жить припиваючи? вот тебе артус например....
<artus> да что вам дался каноникал, ну емае, у них своя линия партии )
<tenshigo> черт мысля выпала.... набор железа.
<hookah> artus: в том-то и дело )) у них есть идея - открытое ПО
<hookah> у мака идея несколько отличаетца... много мешкофф денег
<artus> откртое, но тааакое глючное.... )))
<hookah> artus: ну денег же не дают )))
<artus> ну это уже их проблема )
<tenshigo> есть macports. переносят программы  из линукса. даже гим как то ставил. правда смотриться убого.
<artus> а че , если денег не дают то выше говнокода не прыгнуть?
<tenshigo> artus: это кстати ты нам открыл глаза на истинное лицо человечества -_0
<hookah> artus: ну деньги, как показывает практика - более сильный стимул, чем идея =)
<artus> hookah: есть стимул покруче )
<artus> на цепь и к батареее на хлеб и воду )
<hookah> artus: ыыы )) надо организовать такое нападение на офис каноникал ))
<artus> того, за каждый критический баг минус ноготь пасатижами) того гляди резко научатся тестировать )
<hookah> artus: ты средневеков )))
<hookah> такс, пора в дюсш и в кроватну наверное
<hookah> artus: tenshigo: спокойной
<artus> hookah: ога, ночи
<hookah[sleeping]> artus: ммм, слуш, пока не успел забыть
<artus> hookah[sleeping]: угу
<hookah[sleeping]> artus: подскажи команду как создать образ папки хоум dd
<hookah[sleeping]> а то ман читал, пробовал - а он все ругаетцо
<artus> зачем тебе образ ?
<hookah[sleeping]> artus: да так, на всяк случай, а что?
<artus> sudo tar cvpzf /куда/backup_home.tgz /home/user
<artus> ну можна без судо
<hookah[sleeping]> artus: это типа все содержимое в архив чтоль отправить?
<artus> tar xvpfz /backup_home.tgz -C /home/user/
<artus> это типа сделаьт бекап сохранив при том права ну и все что сопутствует
<artus> второй как распаковать
<hookah[sleeping]> artus: аа, ясн. спасибо. так даже лучче. просветил -_-
<hookah[sleeping]> artus: фсе, теперь точно ушел ))) спокойной )
<tenshigo> hookah[sleeping]: спокойной. фильм смотрю )
<artus> кстати фильм )
<hookah[sleeping]> artus: мм, че за фильм?
<hookah[sleeping]> так, ладно, ушел точно. а то до утра не уйду ><
<artus> hookah[sleeping]: точно ушол? :)
<hookah[sleeping]> artus: точно, точно =) мимо просто проходил и услышал ))
<artus> hookah[sleeping]: а теперь точно точно ушол ? ^_^
<hookah[sleeping]> artus: да блин точно ))) точнее не бывает ))) все, дописываю сообщение и ухожу )) пока, спокойной и проч и проч и проч)))
<artus> hookah[sleeping]: ну и контрольный )
<artus> [koshka]: мур )
<[koshka]> artus, мрр
<Soft> всем доброй ночи
<[koshka]> ку
<artus> [koshka]: не спится ? )
<Soft> абыр
<Soft> да... у меня второй день начался сегодня
<Soft> програмисты в доступе имеются?
<inkvizitor68sl> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Soft> регулярное выражение, проверяющее целые числа от 1 до бесконечности
<Soft> как составить? [0-9] - не катит никак
<[koshka]> artus, уну
<[koshka]> угу*
<artus> ))
<[koshka]> еще настроение такое фиговое
<artus> че так ?
<[v-8]_jupiter> soft [\d+]
<[v-8]_jupiter> так вроде
<[v-8]_jupiter> регулярка
<[v-8]_jupiter> хотя я в них не селен только учу их
<[koshka]> artus, ну бывает такое..
<inkvizitor68sl> мда
<inkvizitor68sl> обрадовался, что наконец то мелькнула клёвая мать для наса
<inkvizitor68sl> http://market.yandex.ru/search.xml?text=EITX-3000&hid=91020&srnum=4
<inkvizitor68sl> хнык(
<Aibolit_66> всегда любил виа, но в последнее время почему то больше интел и интел, я заразился ? о_О
<inkvizitor68sl> дык
<inkvizitor68sl> у интела есть i3-370M
<inkvizitor68sl> ещё бы не заразиться)
<Aibolit_66> от интела пиже) я как раз смотрел сегодня комплектуху на средненький серв ( роутер, помойка, домен, гп) для 20 машин сети
<Aibolit_66> чота больше нравится интел
<Aibolit_66> честно говоря амд с молодости не переношу поэту отмел сразу,  ну не лублу я их хоть тресни
<tenshigo> Aibolit_66: а чего так? хотя соглашусь что с выходом iCore Intel более интересный и инновационый продукт. и снова воскресили HyperThreading.
<go8765> доброй ночи всем - подскажите пожалуста как решить https://docs.google.com/document/d/1_NFzY62NhdiO52cMD03OCOImysMivFN21Qmi_usvY4s/edit?hl=ru&authkey=CMSH__IL
#ubuntu-ru 2010-12-18
<go8765> помогите плиз
<tenshigo> в репах атишные дрова с поддержкой  ядра 2.6.35?
<[koshka]> LeNsTR, :P
<ubuntu_newbie> ребят как в линуксе софт ставить ?) чет совсем не как в ОС "Виндоус" :)
<tenshigo> ubuntu_newbie: вот любишь ты издеватцо...
<jillsmitt_> =)
<tenshigo> а я ведь купился...
<jillsmitt_> tenshigo: ты тоже прошел его тиранию?
<tenshigo> ага. "сволочь" он эдакая... провел...
<jillsmitt_> ubuntu_newbie: можно тебя попросить
<jillsmitt_> раз уж у тебя так много времени
<jillsmitt_> зайди-ка через IRC клиент сюда
<jillsmitt_> например, воспользуйся Xchat
<jillsmitt_> tenshigo: он меня три дня достает
 * tenshigo до чего же порой слложно разобрать чужой перловский код.
<jillsmitt_> я думал не бывает таких тупых люей, а оказывается он прикидывается
<tenshigo> jillsmitt_: я только вот сейчас понял. из последнего сообщения.
<ubuntu_newbie> еба пацаны что вы сука злые боги в линуксЕ?
<ubuntu_newbie> тенсиго когда я тебя доставал вася ?
<tenshigo> а где я писал что ты меня доставал коля?
<tenshigo> а вообще теншиго.
<jillsmitt_> мда
<ubuntu_newbie> ааа
<ubuntu_newbie> да
<ubuntu_newbie> бля
<ubuntu_newbie> жилл
<ubuntu_newbie> смит
<ubuntu_newbie> скок я те раз писал если не хочеш отвечать просто напиши
<ubuntu_newbie> а ты что ?
<ubuntu_newbie> терь решил похвастатса публично что тя ктото достает ?
<jillsmitt_> я тебе сказал, у меня желание с тобой разговаривать пропало два дня назад
<jillsmitt_> ты тугодум
<jillsmitt_> жалость к твоим мучениям в разбиении диска не дала мне мыслить трезво
<ubuntu_newbie> все давай кароче сопи в 2 дырки , и хватит хвастатса тем что тебя ктото доставал 2 дня
<ubuntu_newbie> я тебя не доставал а просил помочь
<ubuntu_newbie> если не хотелось написал бы как все
<ubuntu_newbie> и все
<jillsmitt_> я не знаю ни одно человека, имеющего два компа, доступ в инет, графические среды, мануалы с картинками и ютуб с видеороликами по установке системы
<ubuntu_newbie> и нехуй тут выебыватса
<jillsmitt_> который бы не смог ее поставить за три дня
<jillsmitt_> ты провозился три дня
<ubuntu_newbie> ты что шутиш васька ?
<tenshigo> это точно -_-
<jillsmitt_> это очень неправдоподобно для молодого человека
<ubuntu_newbie> каких 3 дня ты что тупой ?
<jillsmitt_> ubuntu_newbie: васька - это как раз ты
<ubuntu_newbie> вначале я ставил совсем на другой комп
<jillsmitt_> у меня логи от тебя трехдневной давности
<ubuntu_newbie> с ним всегда были траблы
<ubuntu_newbie> а щас я ток поставил на другой комп
<jillsmitt_> ничего ты никуда не поставил
<ubuntu_newbie> и хватит тут бред всякий писать которые даже близко не правда
<jillsmitt_> приписка "вася" и твой русский тебя выдает
<jillsmitt_> иди на уроки
<tenshigo> ubuntu_newbie: знаешь кого любые линуксоиды не любят? трутней... сначала себе сам мозг вынеси, если все же не вышло тогда можно и других попробовать озадачить.
<tenshigo> попробовать.... ибо никто никому нечем не обязан.
<tenshigo> чисто по прихоти или желанию.
<jillsmitt_> это да
<rg45> ;)
<rg45> как вынести папку home на отдельный диск
<rg45> ща всё на одном
<LeNsTR> в /etc/fstab укажи с какого раздела /home монтировать
<rg45> ОК!
<ubuntu_newbie> доброй ночи всем
<ubuntu_newbie> есть кто живой?
<jillsmitt_> схватывает на лету
<Ghostface> привет всем лунатикам :Р
<mva> а земляне обойдутся без привета? :)
<Ghostface> да не земляне тоже привет)
<tenshigo> mva: что думаешь о JFS
<Ghostface> еше один землянин есть)
<tenshigo>  инопланетянин скорее...
<mva> tenshigo: думаю "зачем?"
<tenshigo> mva: как она тебе. общие впечатления...
<tenshigo> вот от ext4 и btrfs я не в восторге...RaserFS4 пока нет...
<mva> никак, не юзал я ее, и не очень-то и хочу
<mva> а чем тебе e4 не угодил? :)
<mva> Ghostface: 1) давно, 2) кто тебя звал в приват? ты чего такой некультурный, а?
<mva> tenshigo: вообще, если есть UPS и 6+ гигов оперативки, то XFS — ЪЪ
<tenshigo> UPS есть. но как то не радует меня то что все в RAM хранит и скидывает буфера только при ее нехватке...
<tenshigo> бред... хотя для видео вполне.
<tenshigo> btrfs вообще тормоз...
<tenshigo> притом есть риск потери данных. формат так не утвержден... бардак
<tenshigo> как и HFS+, JFS были разработаны в одно время. эх придется самому покрутить... странно почему раньше не попробовал.
<winamp> ребят у меня играет музыка я не пойму где
<winamp> кто подскажет как глянуть активные програмы ?
<Volkodav> top
<oni> ps xaw
<Volkodav>  а может это в голове играет ?
<Volkodav> :):-D
<oni> да ответ у него в нике
<mva> Volkodav: top не нужен
<mva> htop же ж
<mva> oni: ps uax, к слову, поинформативнее будет
<oni> а про u незнал
<oni> учтем)
<mva> а не знал потому, что не читал ни хелп ни ман
<oni> да ты прав
<mva> а только всякие говностатьи на говнохибриках
<mva> :)
<mva> *хабриках
<oni> нене
<oni> чтож вы так меня...
<oni> в гавно лицом почти
<mva> :)
<tenshigo> mva: а ты оказался прав...  XFS отлиная FS... правда тут нужно быть уверенным в качестве оперативки... иначе беда неизбежна.
<tenshigo> mva: так... а как на счет кешей? судя по тому что sync не сбрасывает буфер XFS то получаеться то теперь 2 буфера... собственно XFS и ОС.
<tenshigo> знаком кто с этой темой?
<Mad_Dog> Привет, всем кто не спит. Как обновить оперу до 11? у меня автоматом как на винде не обновляет.
<tenshigo> а то... убунта ведь -_-
<Nebulosa> подключи репу оперы и обновляй
<tenshigo> в ppa operu 1 ищи.
<Mad_Dog> Добавим следующий репозитарий через менеджер пакетов Synaptic или просто добавим строчку в файл /etc/apt/sources.list
<Mad_Dog> deb http://deb.opera.com/opera/ lenny non-free
<Mad_Dog> Добавим PGP-ключ репозитария следующей командой
<Mad_Dog> wget -O - http://deb.opera.com/archive.key | sudo apt-key add -
<Mad_Dog> Обновим список доступных пакетов
<Mad_Dog> ОНО?
<Mad_Dog> блин щас на работу бегом надо!!!!
<tenshigo> есть такой замечатьльный инструмент как ppasearch. ищет по ppa заданный тег и выводит список реп.
<Nebulosa> не оно
<Nebulosa> зачем тебе lenny
<tenshigo> откуда 11 в lenny -_-
<tenshigo> Nebulosa: а зачем тебе опера. есть более достоный браузер
<Nebulosa> я не использую оперы
<Nebulosa> у
<Mad_Dog> tenshigo то дело вкуса
<tenshigo> ай. не тот ник. извиняй.
<tenshigo> дело не вкуса, а привычки.
<Nebulosa> вчера поставил на посмотреть, открыл пару вкладок с флешем, получил load average 1.8  на 4 ядерном проце..
<Nebulosa> удалял оперу со свистом
<tenshigo> тот же Google Chrome или его свободный собрат Chromium.
<tenshigo> вообще что фф что опера не достойны внимания хотя первый еще пригодиться для разработки или взлома.
<Nebulosa> тоже ненужное поделие
<tenshigo> то есть как инструмент.
<Nebulosa> фф 4 рвет
<Nebulosa> я пробовал мне понравилось
<Nebulosa> жду релиза
<Nebulosa> а сейчас пользуюсь epipany
<tenshigo> то что делает гугл уже достойно внимания. больше я на дырявый и тормозной фф не сяду. знаем...
<Nebulosa> epiphany. Простой добротный браузер на webkit движке
<tenshigo> gecko никуда не делся
<Nebulosa> если ты про епифани - то там давно вебкит
<tenshigo> из простых я бы отдал предпочтение Midory
<Nebulosa> мидори суть тот же епифани теперь
<Nebulosa> но! на некоторых сайтах валится, плюс не умеет работать с seahorse
<tenshigo> может и так... хотя быстрее chrome нечего нет. самый быстрый движок JS там
<Nebulosa> да, но адресная строка хрома выводит
<tenshigo> Nebulosa: я сразу именно в эту стору и влюбился )
<Nebulosa> пытаешься набрать адрес сайта который посещал уже тысячу раз так он сначала результаты поиска выводит а потом нужный тебе урл
<tenshigo> строку*
<Nebulosa> тоже был удален со свистом
<tenshigo> дадада. это то что зацепило в первые минуты.... я был в восторге.
<Nebulosa> омг
<tenshigo> все прямиком через поиск...
<Nebulosa> когда пинг высокий многа лулзов
<tenshigo> + WebGL и WebSocket +GPU Rendering ввели в chrome
<Nebulosa> блин.. как же всё таки запилить cue в mpd
<Nebulosa> tenshigo: и?.. где это используется?
<Nebulosa> гпу рендеринг вообще ужас
<tenshigo> вебсокеты нужна поддержка с стороны сервера.
<Nebulosa> хочешь в нете посидеть так оно тебе карту разгоняет, все греется, иликричество сжирается..
<tenshigo> gpu нужно в about:flags включать
<tenshigo> и все путем. Radeon 3850 никаких проблем.
<Nebulosa> а можно просто пользоваться нормальными браузерами
<tenshigo> лучше chrome нет. готов часами спорить и доказывать.
<tenshigo> это не только мое личное мнение.
<Mad_Dog> спасибо за советы, но нужно бежать
<tenshigo> минус только 1. мног памяти кушает, но терпимо.
<tenshigo> а вкладок я штук по 40 открываю.
<tenshigo> не разу не упал
<Nebulosa> зачем экономить память если ее дофига?
<Nebulosa> пусть работает
<tenshigo> памяти много не бывает. 1 вкладка есть в среднем 30Mb+
<tenshigo> а если их 40?
<Nebulosa> и что
<Nebulosa> 30 мб это ты загнул
<tenshigo> я через диспетчер ресурсов в самом chrome смотрел
<Nebulosa> да даже пусть 30! 40 вкладок это гиг
<Nebulosa> половина ресурсов
<tenshigo> если 1 вкладка упадет то 39 будут доступны так как под вкладки в хроме выделяеться отдельный процесс.
<tenshigo> в фф или опере накроються все
<Nebulosa> а если не упадет?
<tenshigo> в фф и опере все под 1 процессом. там под окно 1 процесс который разделяют все потоки...
<Nebulosa> и потом, в хроме все вкладки перейдут в состояние опаньки
<tenshigo> потому и расход на память в хроме выше так как процесс дорог
<Nebulosa> не сильно отличается от того же фокса с восстановлением сесии
<tenshigo> не то...
<tenshigo> если ты заполняеш длинную форму или важный документ...
<tenshigo> ощутишь всю горесть.
<tenshigo> хотя просто серфить инет можеш юзать что угодно. не суть важно.
<Nebulosa> когда я заполняю важный документ у меня открыта одна вкладка а не 40.
<Nebulosa> если ты делаешь иначе - ссзб
<Offoffoff> Йохохоххохохохоххохооооо
<Offoffoff> меркатеги!
<tenshigo> молодец, хорошо выработал привычку быть всегда на стороже. ожидаешь за ранее что может упать. спасибо мне этого не нужно. ценю споконую и беззаботную жизнь.
<tenshigo> Offoffoff: грубишь? -_-
<Nebulosa> tenshigo: нет, просто 40 вкладок сильно отквлекают.
<Nebulosa> согласись.
<Offoffoff> tenshigo: для этого надо вообще завести отдельный профиль
<Offoffoff> tenshigo: у меня несколько профилей для firefox
<Offoffoff> tenshigo: для банков - ни одного плагина, безопасность на максимуме
<Offoffoff> tenshigo: посмотри firefox -ProfileManager
<Offoffoff> tenshigo: потом запуск firefox -no-remote -P Bank
<Nebulosa> Offoffoff: наплюй на безопасность! ставь хроме
<tenshigo> Offoffoff: ты конечно прав. ты так сказать poweruser. вот скажи нормальные пользователи буду так поступать. нужен им этот лишний геммор?
<tenshigo> + безопасность в хроме на высоте
<Nebulosa> tenshigo: а если падает вкладка с документом?
<Nebulosa> чо делать?
<tenshigo> не разу не падала. юзаю я хром еще с винды больше года.
<tenshigo> согласитесь что лучше код хрома копать чем фф
<tenshigo> пардон chromiuma
<Nebulosa> а ты копаешь код?
<tenshigo> а ты нет?
<Nebulosa> нет
<tenshigo> хмм... хмм... хмммм...
<tenshigo> да как то нельзя быть в линуксе обычным пользователем. не linux way
<tenshigo> вообще изначально линукс был системой дял программистов.
<tenshigo> для*. спать нужно по ночам... ). пардон не вам.
<tenshigo> в chrome даже есть XSS Audit
<tenshigo> да и вообще идеально сочетаеться с ubuntu. перевыполнил норму по пиару chrome...
<Nebulosa> я пользуюсь линуксом просто потому что лицензия позволяет мне пользоваться любым софтом без вских угрызений совести
<Nebulosa> когда что-то не работает, пишу багрепорты, кое что правлю в коде (очень редко), там.. инсталляторы пишу..
<tenshigo> я увы, таким чувством справедливости обделен
<Nebulosa> всем хорошо
<Nebulosa> отношение к линуксу должно быть утилитаынм.
<tenshigo> есть инструмент, есть возможность его скачать. я скачаю и буду использовать и  спать спокойно.
<Offoffoff> или эзотерическим
<tenshigo> знаешь какой порок соновной?
<Nebulosa> я пользуюсь эпифани потому что он мне удобней
<tenshigo> основной*
<Offoffoff> Linux - это прежде всего наличие возможностей
<tenshigo> бред.
<Offoffoff> В Ubuntu можно веровать.
<Nebulosa> хром - нет
<tenshigo> линукс это очередная система. удобная. чем то на лего похоже.
<Offoffoff> http://www.ubuntology.ru - вот пример
<tenshigo> а верить в систему я тоно не собираюсь. я верю в себя и друзей, а не абстрактное понятие
<tenshigo> и вам советую... вон ленин идеолог хренов делов тоже натворил в свое время -_0
<Nebulosa> tenshigo: зря. иррациональность нужна мозгу
<Nebulosa> для творчества
<tenshigo> а тут соглашусь.
<tenshigo> ладно мне пора... а то войс поймаю )
 * tenshigo спать!!!
<Offoffoff> какое спать
<Nebulosa> какой спать, день уже на дврое
<Offoffoff> еще рано спать
<Nebulosa> европейцы.. они такие
<Lorgus> ооо ... страна не спит
<Lorgus> привет страна
<Nebulosa> в нашей стране всегда кто-то не спит
<oni> хх
<oni> часовые пояса, такие часовые
<gelic> здрасте
<Galaxy2000> превед красноглазы :D
<gelic> у кого нибудь аська пашет?
<Nebulosa> это соцопрос?
<Nebulosa> у меня не пашет, но я и не включаю ее :)
<gelic> да интересно у одного меня она сегодня не работает или у всех
<Nebulosa> включил - пашет
<gelic> мля
<Nebulosa> затем выключил - не пашет.
<gelic> хех
<Galaxy2000> у меня пашет
<gelic> куй с ней
<oni> у тебя
<oni> одного
<gelic> я заметил
<Galaxy2000> ты очень наблюдателен
<gelic> ну давай теперь обсудим какой я наблюдательный и зачем спрашиваю , неужели так скучно?
<Galaxy2000> да именно так
<MrSleep>  /msg ubuntuhelp !help
<total> всем привет
<total> помогите плиз, что делать вылетает conky с ошибкой сегментации, проблема появилась после обновления до 1010
<rg45> какая есть маленькая прога для фоток что-бы можно было добавить свой вод..  знак
<markmx> прив всем, как в гимпе сделать чтобы он открывал все картинки в одном окне а не в тысячах окошек?
<Ragnareg> Всем ку
<Ragnareg> вот такой вопрос
<Ragnareg> вкинул скоипт для баша в коньки, но кодировка не та, где бы его посмотреть?
<Nebulosa> как это не та?
<Ragnareg> сек, покажу
<Ragnareg> http://itmages.ru/image/view/92478/5c095b88
<Ragnareg> Nebulosa: если у тебя все норм, кинь мне коньки скрипт баша
<Taurendil> поставь каиро-док, если под мак хочешь)
<Taurendil> скрипт покажи
<Nebulosa> Ragnareg вот это внизу у тебя что таоке?
<Taurendil> awn
<Nebulosa> поди с сайта какого-то тянет
<Nebulosa> в коньках
<Ragnareg> внизу из баша
<Ragnareg> сек кину
<Ragnareg> http://paste.org.ru/?ojcuyx
<Ragnareg> не знаю где кодировки нужно сменить
<Nebulosa> перл
<Ragnareg> sh
<Nebulosa> а значит нужно указывать подировку
<Ragnareg> да, но где?
<Nebulosa> в скрипте перла
<UserName> добрый вечер люди, тут есть кто разобрался с перекодировкой на лету в mediatomb
<Nebulosa> я в перле не шарю..
<Ragnareg> Taurendil: да, можно и каиро, но поднадоел немного
<Ragnareg> будем ковырять)
<Ragnareg> а кто то пробовал, работает или нет?
<Nebulosa> я тебе еще раз говорю - надо дописать преобразовние кодировки
<Ragnareg> это я понял
<UserName> up =))) ну подскажите мне с mediatomb .... что нет не у кого плэйстейшена 3-го?
<Ragnareg> Nebulosa: щас буду разбератся)
<Nebulosa> UserName: ниа
<Ragnareg> UserName: а что оно делает?
<Taurendil> Ragnareg, у меня этот скрипт работал когда-то очень давно... вроде таких трабл не было, видимо структура сайта изменилась немного
<UserName> ну медиасервер поднимает в линухе.. что бы с ПС связать комп...
<Nebulosa> Taurendil: ага, кодировку сайта сменили и всё.
<Taurendil> вполне может быть
<Ragnareg> понятно
<Taurendil> Nebulosa, тогда подскажи парню, если знаешь, как правильно допилить)
<UserName> и мне и мне =)))
<Ragnareg> Nebulosa: все, готово =)
<Ragnareg> значит так
<Ragnareg> все оказалось просто
<Ragnareg> в коньках нужно было поставить типо юзать UTF-8
<Taurendil> аххахах, да уж, все гениальное просто
<Ragnareg> буду дальше коньки ковырять
<Taurendil> test
<ubuntuhelp> Taurendil, Понг понг понг...
<Nebulosa> не знаю
<UserName> у кого нибудь установлен медиа сервер mediatomb
<UserName> ?
<UserName> sa
<UserName> (16:29:16) UserName: у кого нибудь установлен медиа сервер mediatomb
<UserName> (16:29:19) UserName: ?
<Ivan_the_Terribl> А что есть типа пикасы, для сортировки фотографий в убунту?
<Holeech> гугл пикаса;)
<grad-data> всем привет
<Holeech> ку
<AlexGluck> всем ку
<AlexGluck> жесть эта опера бррр
<Ivan_the_Terribl> Опера рулит).
<AlexGluck> ага если бы а в ней гпу ускорение то есть?
<AlexGluck> фуфел эта опера даже гпу ускорения нет штмл5 поддерживает ахахаха
<AlexGluck> есть кто живой то?
<Guest53013> штмл
<Guest53013> штмл
<Guest53013> =\
<UserName> =)
<spydefender> Здравствуйте! А как в наутилусе сделать так, чтобы при открытии .conf файлов автоматически подсвечивался синтаксис как при .ini?
<spydefender> (gedit) пардон
<UserName> у кого нибудь установлен медиа сервер mediatomb?
<spydefender> Товарищи, как в gedit настроить подсветку по умолчанию?
<UserName> во во, и мне не кто не отвечает =))
<spydefender> Ладно, пойду к гентушникам, они все знают. Не то что эти
<Guest53013> лол
<UserName> ы
<UserName> гентушники силлисча =)
<spydefender> UserName, настрой раскладку, у тебя половина слов транслитерализируются
<UserName> всмысле?
<UserName> вроде норма все...
<UserName> "транслитерализируются" - это что означает =)))
<spydefender> щ=сч дж=г :)
<spydefender> Да, л=лл
<ubuntar> как называется прога в убунте,которая позволяет увидеть список разделов на харде внутри Гнома,когда кликаешь по пункту "Places"? Ведь в дефолтном гноме этого нет.
<spydefender> какой-нибудь gnome-places-applet
<UserName> Система - Администрирование - Дисковая утилита
<UserName> это кста не чё не траслитирируется, это я так пишу =)
<ubuntar> нене,разве дисковая утилита добавляет эти пункты в гном??
<UserName> ааа сори, не то подумал
<spydefender> ого. Точно xorg испортил - смотри: кстати=кста; ничего=не чё; транслитерализируются=траслитирируется
<spydefender> ubuntar, ищи в апплетах
<ubuntar> spydefender: нету там такого(
<spydefender> А если найду?
<ubuntar> spydefender: я как раз спрашиваю затем,чтобы на генту установить голый гном,ну и добавить эту функцию,а то меня троян этот на убунте достал уже )
<spydefender> троян который у монитора сидит?
<ubuntar> spydefender:система была компроментирована,но я продолжал её использовать,и теперь первый терминал,который открывается,всегда рутовый)
<spydefender> удобно же.
<ubuntar> spydefender: я просто не прислушался в сообщениям rkhunter
<ubuntar> ибо влом было переустанавливать
<ubuntar> spydefender: да уж,удобно)) оказывается,свой вичат я запускал под рутом мухаха
<spydefender> Видать виндовс давлеет - чуть что, сразу переустанавливать.
<spydefender> http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/desktop/4029805
<ubuntar> spydefender: к твоему сведению,компроментированной системе можно только так вернуть доверие
<spydefender> ubuntar, согласен. Но все таки кажется что прокладка подвела, доверия к ней нету у системы
<spydefender> http://tinyurl.com/2c87v74
<ubuntar> spydefender: ну естественно,я же не профи =))
<spydefender> все мы не профи. Даже те кто многое знает дураки если доказывают обратное
<ubuntar> и как бы непонятно,что делать,если твоя система затроянена
<ubuntar> вот я и не дёргался)
<Guest93153> здраствуйте
<spydefender> ПРИВЕТ!!!!!!!!! Чмоки в этом чатике!!!1
<Guest93153> ))
<ubuntar> Guest93153 приветствуем Вас в нашей скромной обители. Добро пожаловать!
<XuMuK> ку
<Guest93153> какое кодирование надо для ICQ (server: login.icq.com   , port: 5190) ?
<Guest93153> помогите решить проблему: устанавливал все как по этой инструкции
<Guest93153> http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<Guest93153> после команды: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<Guest93153> вылетает такая ошибка: http://paste.ubuntu.com/545254/
<Guest93153> какое кодирование требуетса  для ICQ (server: login.icq.com , port: 5190) ?
<ddrone> всем привет
<Guest93153> привет
<ddrone> может кто помочь с metapost?
<Guest93153> помогите решить проблему: устанавливал все как по этой инструкции
<Guest93153> http://www.winehq.org/download/deb 13:55
<Guest93153> после команды: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa 13:55
<Guest93153> вылетает такая ошибка: http://paste.ubuntu.com/545254/
<rapidsp> Guest93153: а почему ты считаешь, что это ошибка?
<LeNsTR> потом что многобуквпоанглицки :D
<Guest93153> ))
<Guest93153> поможет кто-нибудь поставить wine  ?
<LeNsTR> sudo apt-get install wine
<LeNsTR> хотя веротяно перед эти стоит сделать sudo apt-get update
<rapidsp> это хорошо, что человек читает то что ему терминал пишет
<rapidsp> только делать это надо творчески, с гугл-транслейтом
<SpecialGuest> привет
<SpecialGuest> как из консоли стирать dvdrw?
<SpecialGuest> wodim?
<SpecialGuest> полная команда
<SpecialGuest> как выглядит?
<MadWann> добрый день ублюдки админы!
<MadWann> сколько банить можно?
<SpecialGuest> и тебе привет
<MadWann> )))
<SpecialGuest> тут еще ничего
<MadWann> низкий поклон спец. госю)
<Guest93153> а как удалить все раньше установленое wind ?
<Guest93153> чтобы снова все с чистого листа установить
<SpecialGuest> сходи на #debian-russian
<MadWann> что такое винд?
<Guest93153> http://www.winehq.org/
<SpecialGuest> вайн?
<SpecialGuest> там есть деинсталятор
<Guest93153> угуу
<MadWann> ваювай)
<Guest93153> а с терминала ?
<SpecialGuest> найди в папке uninstall.exe и запусти из терминала
<MadWann> ))))))))))))))
<MadWann> жжош
<MadWann> да обычно иконка с муссоркой на файле
<Guest93153> а где в убунте софт хранитса ?
<SpecialGuest> ~/.wine/drive_c
<MadWann> А что админы Апохмеляются?
<inkvizitor68sl> @voice MadWann
<Galaxy2000_> >MadWann содомит  ?
<MadWann> точно!
<SpecialGuest> @voice MadWann
<MadWann> парни парни всё... я тихий)
<jah-man> всем привет)
<SpecialGuest> надо от рута
<SpecialGuest> sudo @voice MadWann
<SpecialGuest> :)
<MadWann> inkvizitor68sl, ski  вечно банит просто так.. как только зайду.. что за дела?
<inkvizitor68sl> !cry
<ubuntuhelp> Все жалобы и претензии по модерированию канала #ubuntu-ru направлять сюда - http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=44379.0 | В IRC (на канале и в приватах у операторов) жалобы не принимаются | Обсуждения действий op'ов на канале наказуемо
<MadWann> благодарю!)
<hookah> за нацистское высказывание банит, я помню
<SpecialGuest> ты че расист?
<MadWann> сам  хачик походу убунту хач
<hookah> MadWann: с такими высказываниями ты еще удивляешься что тебя банят?
<SpecialGuest> убунту "цветной"
<Galaxy2000_> а вообще это не админы банят
<MadWann> а кто?
<Galaxy2000_> момодерасты
<MadWann> )))
<rapidsp> [17:14] <Guest93153> а где в убунте софт хранитса ?
<rapidsp> [17:14] <SpecialGuest> ~/.wine/drive_c
<rapidsp> это в башорг )))
<SpecialGuest> какой софт?
<SpecialGuest> лол
<SpecialGuest> говорил про вайн
<SpecialGuest> вот я и подсказал
<MadWann> ну ладно раз забанили всё я зашел реально по делу.. начал вопрос задавать начали отвечть а тут момо рас и заа
<MadWann> банил
<hookah> MadWann: это уже второе нарушение было - обход операторского бана. правила читай
<MadWann> какой обход?
<SpecialGuest> Кто FreeBSD юзает? >:-)
<MadWann> я на след день зашел у меня зашло...
<MadWann> да там скай малолетка походу хитропальцемсделаный
<SpecialGuest> разберу я наверное ноутбук/соберу по 4 разу
<SpecialGuest> :-(|)
<MadWann> ахаха
<Landgraff> усем привет :)
<hookah> SpecialGuest: мне тож кстати надо - запылилсо -)
<MadWann> а мне макбук соберёшь?
<hookah> Landgraff: ку
<MadWann> народ кто текилу будет? меня тошнит уже от неё
<SpecialGuest> этот процесс успакоивает нервы, как бритье ног
<SpecialGuest> давай
<Landgraff> MadWann: тэкила злоооо :)
<hookah> у меня бренди есть, разливное испанское
<MadWann> точно зло особенно когда на улице лёд
<SpecialGuest> я бы пивка, но не сезон, только простужаться
 * Landgraff посмотрел в сторону домашнего минибара....
<MadWann> в россии не пиво а моча имхо
<hookah> SpecialGuest: а ты теплого, для горла полезно )
<MadWann> попили бы вы немецкого ...
<[koshka]> Landgraff, няу
<SpecialGuest> вот я штландский пробовал - тема
<SpecialGuest> шотландский скотч*
<hookah> мне ирландские нравятся )
<[koshka]> mva, мр =)
<SpecialGuest> не дописал
<[koshka]> а где Скай? :(
<Landgraff> [koshka]: няяяя !
<Galaxy2000> я бы порекомендовал попробовать офисный скотч
<MadWann> не надо его!
<hookah> SpecialGuest: не, фигня. в европе бренди лучче ) французские коньяки - ваще тема
<MadWann> ОН хач
<SpecialGuest> коньяк терпеть не могу
<[koshka]> омг
<[koshka]> я бы не сказала
<SpecialGuest> омерзение
<MadWann> коньяк ням!
<SpecialGuest> пиво это тема
<Landgraff> самогон форева.....
<hookah> [koshka]: прив )
<Galaxy2000> ром
<[koshka]> фу ><
<[koshka]> hookah, привет
<MadWann> роб пошлятина
<hookah> artus: присоединяйся ))
<MadWann> ром
<Galaxy2000> ром вкусно употреБлять
<[koshka]> artus :P
<Landgraff> Galaxy2000: а в бан ?
<Galaxy2000> никчему
<SpecialGuest> бань его
<MadWann> за ром в бан
<SpecialGuest> скрипачь не нужен
<Landgraff> ну не за ром....
<Galaxy2000> ненадо тут диктатуру разводить
<Landgraff> @voice Galaxy2000
<SpecialGuest> четанин, бань скрипача
<SpecialGuest> четланин*
<MadWann> всё хватит флудить валим по делу...
<Landgraff> kfyлан надо спать всем сноффф
<[koshka]> пока =)
<SpecialGuest> пойду бук Розберу. Выну вафлю и модем - нах нужны?
<[koshka]> SpecialGuest, прет ))
<SpecialGuest> привет киска
<SpecialGuest> мне персонально
<SpecialGuest> ?
<hookah> SpecialGuest: дык пригодятца же. в ирце сидеть )
<[koshka]> конечно
<[koshka]> так куда Скай делся то ?
<SpecialGuest> че тебе этот скай?
<MadWann> мяу
<[koshka]> может я соскучилась)
<SpecialGuest> а муж тебе на что?
<mva> [koshka]: ня!
<[koshka]> ну муж это муж.. а знакомых при этом не должно быть? )
<[koshka]> mva, няу :)
<SpecialGuest> изменяешь?
<[koshka]> ни в коем разе..
<SpecialGuest> так изменяй!
<[koshka]> нельзя ;)
<SpecialGuest> почему?
<jillsmitt> по уставу
<SpecialGuest> трахайся с кем хочешь
<jillsmitt> пушку на бок класть не положено
<SpecialGuest> а-то приговорила себя
<SpecialGuest> нет и все, понимаешь :)
<mva> :)
<SpecialGuest> Лорди слушаю...>:-)
<hookah> SpecialGuest: все так говоряд, пока не женятся )))
<SpecialGuest> уэйк зи снейк
<SpecialGuest> а вот и нехер жениться
<mva> к слову, с точки зрения антропологии и биологии как таковой понятие "верность" ухудшает генофонд :)
<SpecialGuest> во-во
<SpecialGuest> эта кошка еще не бось безума от "Сумерек"?
<SpecialGuest> глупый фильм
<mva> зато книга хорошая
<mva> (не имеет никакого отношения к фильму, если что)
<hookah> вторая несколько скучновата имхо, даже в оригинале
<jillsmitt> mva: есть идея
<SpecialGuest> зачем бессмертному вампиру учится в школе
<mva> jillsmitt: ?
<hookah> mva: насчет отношения в фильму это да )
<jillsmitt> mva: надо организовать бложик, в который самый топ 100 вопросов задаваемых тут залить
<jillsmitt> антифак или что-то вроде бхц, чисто поржать
<mva> ubuntology.ru?
<mva> ;)
<jillsmitt> нее
<[koshka]> Сумерки:
<[koshka]> это че?
<[koshka]> о_О
<SpecialGuest> фильм
<hookah> [koshka]: модная молодежная американская книжка
<SpecialGuest> ёпт
<hookah> ну и фильм, в дополнение
<[koshka]> ясно
<SpecialGuest> че не слыхала?
<artus> jillsmitt: есть же форум, на котором какраз все вопросы обмусолены по 100 раз
<mva> [koshka]: в представлении тех, кто озвучивал - фильм про вампира, а так - есть ещё наша российская книга за авторством д. Глуховского (метро 2033, метро 2034, ...) с названием "Сумерки", вышедшая намного раньше фильма. Вот та - интересная.
<jillsmitt> "а как удалить все раньше установленое wind ? чтобы снова все с чистого листа установить" кандидат в топ 100
<jillsmitt> artus: специальные вопроса, требующие особого внимания
<mva> и да, кстати... когда-то, лет 10-12 назад я писал роман «Другой мир»
<mva> велико же было мое удивление, когда вышел фильм с таким названием
<mva> и тоже про вампиров :)
<[koshka]> SpecialGuest, не интересуюсь такими фильмами
<hookah> mva: ты тоже писал про вампиров? )
<SpecialGuest> это отечественная поделка на тему Сумерки?
<jillsmitt> mva: не льсти себе =)
<mva> (в смысле тоже, как и в случае с сумерками)
<SpecialGuest> да еще и 3d! ^)
<SpecialGuest> :)
<mva> т.е. получается фильмы про вампиров ворую названия у российских романов совсем про другое :)
<mva> *воруют
<hookah> так западный другой мир вроде в оригинале underworld, так что это только перевод )
<mva> ну, так-то ды
<[koshka]> эх..Ская нету
<mva> *да
<[koshka]> печаль
<mva> с сумерками, впринципе, тоже самое
 * mva скачтовал [skai] на канал.
<hookah> ну да
<mva> блин... что-то надо в ребут сходить
<SpecialGuest> поставлю наверное героев 3 клинок армагеддона - понастальгирую
<mva> а то из-за тормозов не замечаб опечаток :)
<mva> *не замечаю
<artus> ))
<mva> ибо текст печатается через секунду после того, как введу :)
<mva> (хотя, ребут, наверное, не поможет, ибо дело в тупом провайдере (я по ссш в вичате сижу)) :)
<hookah> жестокие тормоза, что же там за ось?
<hookah> аа ну это объясняет )
<hookah> artus: ку
<artus> mva: я сейчас тоже )
<artus> таккк забавно )
<SpecialGuest> я вот не пойму какие преимущества у BSD перед Linux?
<artus> hookah: даров
<mva> SpecialGuest: это две разные системы
<mva> абсолютно разные
<artus> *з
<[koshka]> artus даров =)
<artus> [koshka]: мур )
<SpecialGuest> кроме гемороя это мне что-нибудь еще сулит?
 * hookah пьет чай с тостами и сгущенкой, и не надо никакой текилы
<SpecialGuest> это бсд
<SpecialGuest> сгущенки захотел. зачем напомнил?
<hookah> дык до магазина далеко чтоль? )
<SpecialGuest> метров сто
<SpecialGuest> их 3 в радиусе 500 метров
<SpecialGuest> понатыкали
<hookah> ну дык сгущенка там точно есть )
<SpecialGuest> сколько банка стоит?
<SpecialGuest> отечественного:)
<hookah> SpecialGuest: у меня где-то 2-3 евро за килограммовую банку )))
<SpecialGuest> с коровкой
<SpecialGuest> где живешь?
<hookah> SpecialGuest: в Испании
<SpecialGuest> врешь
<hookah> хм.. с чего бы
<SpecialGuest> я 1-го января работаю
<SpecialGuest> подъем в 6:00
<SpecialGuest> хех
<hookah> SpecialGuest: у меня два года назад была такая фигня )) я проснулся в 2 часа дня с похмелья и понял что наверное меня уволят ))
<SpecialGuest> бакал нампанского и на боковую
<SpecialGuest> кто фин-рок слушает?
<hookah> финны?
<SpecialGuest> ну
<bogdan> привет. не могу роботать с разделом смонтированым в /home/data так как его владелец root. монтировался при установке системы. как поменять права доступа?  спасибо
<MadWann> раммы
<SpecialGuest> chmod
<SpecialGuest> rwrwr
<artus> sudo chown user.user
<bogdan> так как?
<bogdan> )
<Over> chmod
<hookah> bogdan: второй вариант ))
<hookah> для тех кто в танке, chmod меняет разрешения на работу с файлом, chown меняет владельца
<bogdan> спасибо. буду пробовать
<Odigem> Хелло
<alexgluck> всем ку сейчас круто влип хочу помощи
<Odigem> А на симбе сделали консоль!
<alexgluck> час назад поставил на закачку 10 торентов каждые 1-2 минуты впн соединение переподключалось
<Odigem> Бо у тя роутер длинк бгг
<alexgluck> проверил логи там ничего чтобы указало на мои проблемы
<alexgluck> звонил провайдеру сказали они не при чём
<Odigem> ^^^
<Odigem> Читай выше епт
<alexgluck> попробовал заново включить торренты и о чудо переподключений не стало
<Odigem> Мысли в слух?
<alexgluck> у меня pc-based роутер на сервере убунту 10.04.1 лтс
<alexgluck> почему впн переподключалось?
<Odigem> Значит укртелеком
<alexgluck> билайн москва 20 мбит\с
<Odigem> ПеРеГрУзКа КаНаЛа
<alexgluck> с чьей стороны?
<Odigem> Твоей
<Odigem> У меня все лето так было
<alexgluck> О.о объясни
<alexgluck> как с моей стороны может быть перегрузка?
<Odigem> Патом все школьники пашли в школу и прошло
<alexgluck> дай ссыль на инфо о консоли в симбе
<Over> видимо сейчас все вернулись из школы
<alexgluck> ахахаха
<alexgluck> я реально хочу избавиться от переподключений навсегда
<alexgluck> где проблема куда копать?
<Over> так отключись, и переподключений больше никогда не будет
<Odigem> Я незнаю у нас тип инета разный паходу, укртелеком говорил че у меня линия невыдерживает такой скорости
<Over> что еще за тип инета?
<Odigem> Или еще может быть че ты или еще кто создал больше 1го профиля в роутере
<alexgluck> у нас оптика и она максимум на 40% загружена по району
<Odigem> Вот этот тип^
<alexgluck> у меня pc-based роутер на сервере убунту 10.04.1 лтс
<artus> Odigem: причем тут укртелеком и школьники к его проблеме?
<Over> какой профиль, что за бред?
<Odigem> Че ненравица?
<alexgluck> кикните троля :(
<rgogunskiy_utf8> alexgluck, в торрент клиенте ограничь количество сессий максимальное от каждого торрент-файла
<Odigem> Я говорю как было
<artus> alexgluck в логах что?
<Over> А это только на торрентах бывает?
<Over> кстати на бывшей корбине до сих порт pptp?
<Over> хм, у него опять реконнект, что-ли? =)
<Odigem> Че есь для управления по синезубу?
<alexgluck> да опять и паста висит:(
<alexgluck> http://paste.pro/287625
<alexgluck> тут немножко
<Over> выруби торренты вообще и посмотри что будет
<alexgluck> норм всё будет
<alexgluck> а как количество сессий влияет на реконект
<Over> Судя по chap, видимо pptp. А они pppoe не включили?
<alexgluck> не
<alexgluck> у них есть л2тп но настраивать тяжело да и следить
<rgogunskiy_utf8> alexgluck, vpn шлюз может загинаться временно от взрывного количества сессий, которые через него начинают идти
<Over> Надо понять где перегружается оборудование, твой комп или их шлюз.
<Over> На чем у тебя комп собран?
<alexgluck> дело в том что по воле небес реконект кончился
<Over> pptp вообще прошлый век при таких реализациях
<alexgluck> ты в билайне скажи
<Over> Глючное и никому ненужное
<EagleStars> Всем доброго времени суток!
<alexgluck> хачу оптику в квартиру:)
<Over> Как не назови все равно корбина
<alexgluck> если бы доброго:(
<Over> И зачем тебе оптика, чем она тебе поможет?
<alexgluck> хачу прямой доступ в инет
<alexgluck> по оптике
<EagleStars> alexgluck Почему?
<rgogunskiy_utf8> alexgluck, все равно больше гигабита не получишь по оптике домой, разницы нету что оптика что медь домой
<Over> Физическая реализация не отменяет логических подключений
<alexgluck> факт но скорость по опике можно запределить
<Over> что ethern, что fiber - тебе однофигственно
<EagleStars> <rgogunskiy_utf8> гигабит домой это же великолепно! У нас только на выделенном канале за 30 штук деревянных в месяц гигабит.
<alexgluck> так вернмся к проблеме реконекта
<Over> Что значить запределить скорость по оптике?
<Over> Ты 10G домой хочешь?
<rgogunskiy_utf8> EagleStars, а только даже с гигабита? разве что торренты будут лучше качаться, если только не загнется оборудование провайдера от сессий)))
<rgogunskiy_utf8> блин "толку"
<alexgluck> если вики почитать то по оптике можно 100 гигабит выжать и больше
<Over> Ага, ага.... А хард с какой скоростью пишет?
<rgogunskiy_utf8> alexgluck, знаешь сколько стоит хотя бы 1 порт 10GB для маршрутизатора? :)
<alexgluck> есть на 8гиг в сек по писи ай експрес
<Over> Жесткий диск, какая у него скоростью записи на пластины?
<alexgluck> знаю
<alexgluck> но хочу
<EagleStars> <rgogunskiy_utf8> не загнётся! У них до 10 гигабит каналы. Это оптовик. А в остальном ты прав! Но ябы не отказался от такого: соседям бы провайдером стал.
<alexgluck> ага:)
<Over> Гигабит бы вытянуть при потоковой записи
<alexgluck> так почему у меня был реконект? и почему перестал?
<Over> А его можно и на меди
<rgogunskiy_utf8> alexgluck, у juniper если не изменяет память около 20 штук $, помоему, прайса под рукой нету, так и представляю как провайдер раскащеливается на 10g порты
<Over> Я думаю что это провайдер. Суббота вечер, все дома. Как обычно все.
<rgogunskiy_utf8> alexgluck, тяжело сказать, надо смотреть что происходит во время реконектов по логам плюс по данным сколько tcp, udp сессий идет в этот момент
<Over> Главное что эти 10g дома никому нахрен не впились
<alexgluck> важно имено тсп так как имено они забивают
<Over> 1 гигабайт в секунду, сумасшедствие
<jah-man> как перенести пароли, закладки историю и прочую хрень и фокса в хромиум? помогите пзязь
<alexgluck> логи скинул
<jah-man> уже не надо разобрался
<alexgluck> http://paste.pro/287625 вот лог а данные по сессиям хз где искать
<jah-man> другой вопрос, как сделать хромиум на русском языке?оО
<jah-man> упс) и тут сам разобрался)
<alexgluck> я сам с собой или кто то тоже думает?
<jah-man> думаю ты все же сам с собой..
<alexgluck> ага:(
<Over> я уже сказал, думаю что это провайдера
<alexgluck> думать хорошо проверить надо
<Over> проверь
<alexgluck> как?
<Over> раз надо
<Over> Позвони и спроси когда у вас будут еще глюки. Точно в это время заряжай торренты.
<alexgluck> меня у провайдера отправила далеко с линуксом
<Over> это не новость
<alexgluck> снести бы винду во всём мире:(
<User004[web]> помогите уменя видеокарта ATI X 1300 не могу найти драйвера для ubuntu 10.4
<alexgluck> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=21932.0 вот те для ати
<alexgluck> http://ubuntudoc.blogspot.com/2008/07/ati-linux-driver-87.html вот ещё
<alexgluck> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=96649.0 вот фак по дровам сайт http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx с дровами и отсюда попробуй http://www.amd.com/ru/Pages/AMDHomePage.aspx
<alexgluck> так кажется и здесь спят:(
<Guest93153> уважаемые линуксоиды. кто может помочь с несколькоми вопросами?
<alexgluck> говори
<andrey_> с какой лучше взять видеокартой бук? GF335M или R HD545v чтоб проблем не было с дровами
<alexgluck> gf бери
<andrey_> фигня в том что у той которой радеон проц i3 370M а у GF i3 350M
<andrey_> вот http://www.notik.ru/goods/10284.htm и http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/5556814/
<Over> и какая разница у этих процов? =)
<Guest93153> я пытался установить сам wine но у меня не получилось чтото , устанавливал через терминал
<Guest93153> как удалить все что связано с этим вайном чтобы мог установить заного ?
<andrey_> ну у 370 частота больше))
<andrey_> и новее вроде модификация сама
<andrey_> apt-get autoremove wine
<Guest93153> как скинуть "сочитания клавиш" по умолчанию ?
<Angel_ok> добрый день.
<Angel_ok> после запуска smplayer'a он блокирует везде звуки. как это отключить?
<hookah> skai: прифф
<Angel_ok> кто-то пользуется smplayer'ом? он отключает остальные звуки при воспроизведении?
<Guest93153> как установить драйвера для nvidia с офф сайта ?
<Guest93153> http://ru.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/260.19.29/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-260.19.29.run
<bogdan> подскажите как узнать изношеннось батареи ноутбука?
<Guest93153> подскажите такое дело:
<Guest93153> устанавливаю wine по этой инструкцие: http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<Guest93153> пишу sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<Guest93153> вот даные после команды
<Guest93153> http://paste.ubuntu.com/545301/
<Guest93153> что это ?
<hookah> bogdan: ткни на значок батарейки в углу, и потом на выпадающую строчку - в открывшемся окне смотри последнюю полную зарядку, изначальную полную зарядку и проч. и думай )
<bogdan> нету там у меня таких параметров(
<hookah> bogdan: как так? левой кнопкой на значок батарейки если нажать - че появляется?
<bogdan> время до разрядки и параметры
<hookah> bogdan: тыкай на время
<bogdan> ооо. спасибо) а я в параметры заходил
<hookah> bogdan: ага, я понял ) бывает
<sima> ПРивет всем
<Guest93153> привет
<sima> Люди,подскажите что делать если dev/simfs = 100% ,
<sima> ?
<sima> Это всё происходит на VPS
<sima> Установленая система занимает 50% /dev/simfs 0_o
<User702[web]> всем привет
<User702[web]> помогите. где можно найти литературу по смене мас адреса сетевой платы? получается сменить только на вермя. а вот чтоб постоянно- нет (
<rgogunskiy_utf8> User702[web], man ifconfig, man interfaces
<User702[web]> так можно сменить?
<User702[web]> попробую. но когда я меняю свой адрес на время, все адреса днс и ай пи у меня правильные, я вижу передачу пакетов, а интернета нет. мой провайдер говорит, что идет блокировка какая то.
<rgogunskiy_utf8> User702[web], можно точно при помощи /etc/network/interfaces, можно ли nm для этого использовать я не вкурсе
<User702[web]> в /etc/network/interfaces  при открытии не содержится ничего. только 2 строки. после того. как я дописываю то что нужно, и новый мак адрес, у меня пропадет значек сетевого подключения. а в ифконфиге остается только локальный интерфейс. удалю мас адр
<User702[web]> пробовал прописывать файл автоматической подмены мас при загрузке как советуют в нете- не помагает.
<rgogunskiy_utf8> User702[web], прочитай о том как между собой взаимосвязаны nm и interfaces
<User702[web]> очень хочу перейти на убунту. но инет- единственная преграда. можно конечно сменить провайдера, который не требует мас адреса, но это уже не то. я не ищу легкий путей.
<User702[web]> ладно. я так понимаю что мне еще долго зубрит учебники )
<User702[web]> зубрить*
<rgogunskiy_utf8> User702[web], /usr/share/doc/network-manager/README.Debian - тут о том как они друг с другом дружат
<User702[web]> спасибо. не хочу конечно обидеть убунту. но почему в ней как то все не по нормальному? есть же в сетевом менеджере поле для ввода и смены мас адреса. так почему же оно не работает?
<hookah> User702[web]: почитай ман к проге macchanger (установи ее сначала), если она умеет менять его насовсем - радуйся, нет - напиши скрипт баша который меняет мак через макченджер и запихни его в стартап
<User702[web]> напиши напиши. это вам легко говорить. а у меня уже дым из ушей идет.
<hookah> User702[web]: ты же не ищешь легких путей
<hookah> такой скрипт не должен быть сложным
<User702[web]> не ищу. но было бы легче учиться. если бы на убунту у меня был инет
<rgogunskiy_utf8> hookah, зачем скрипт писать, когда стандартный /etc/network/interfaces с этим отлично справляется
<User702[web]> скрипт- это уже мне нужно учить основы програм-ния
<hookah> rgogunskiy_utf8: да я просто не знаю, сохраняет ли он измененный мак после перезагруза - сам никогда не менял
<hookah> но если сохраняет так еще просче
<rgogunskiy_utf8> hookah, сохраняет
<User702[web]> хм /etc/network/interfaces  не справляется со сменой адреса. у меня отпадает сеть вообще. и пропадают сетевые значки
<rgogunskiy_utf8> User702[web], прочти man interfaces плюс README.Debian - что бы правильно сделать, если все сделаешь правильно, то мак сохраниться после перезагрузки
<rgogunskiy_utf8> интерфейсе описаные в interfaces не будут управляться nm'ом
<markmx> вот тако вопрос назрел, как бы заюзать апач в качестве проксика? я вижу это как прсото запрос на зрз скрипт которы сквозь себя будет пропускать все что надо и отдавать... так?
<User702[web]> auto lo iface lo inet loopback  # Моя проводная сеть. iface eth0 inet static  address 192.168.0.1  netmask 255.255.255.0  gateway 192.168.0.254  auto eth0    hwaddress ether 01:02:03:04:05:06
<User702[web]> вот что я пишу
<User702[web]> в ifcinfig остается только  LO
<User702[web]> а етн0 пропадает вообще
<rgogunskiy_utf8> User702[web], скинь содержимое файла на http://pastebin.com/ с нормальным форматированием
<User702[web]> а данные все свои написать?
<User702[web]> или для примера любые?
<rgogunskiy_utf8> User702[web], давай свои, что бы потом не накосячить)
<User702[web]> а там что то нужно выбирать в выплывающих списках?
<rgogunskiy_utf8> User702[web], думаю нет
<rgogunskiy_utf8> просто ссылку потом дай
<User702[web]> а зачем вообще отправлять то ? )
<User702[web]> аа
<User702[web]> вот эту http://pastebin.com/VYSp2q4X         ?
<rgogunskiy_utf8> User702[web], просто по тому что ты показал по содержимому interfaces не понятно что у тебя делает auto eth0 между gateway и hwaddress
<User702[web]> нужно переставить? )
<User702[web]> тоесть поменять местами?
<rgogunskiy_utf8> User702[web], поставь auto перед iface eth0(строчкой выше)
<rgogunskiy_utf8> потом попробуй ifup eth0 и посмотри применятся ли настройки
<User702[web]> куда точнее мне поставить auto eth0 ? чтоб я не накосячил
<User702[web]> auto
<User702[web]> перед 4 строкой
<rgogunskiy_utf8> между коментарием "#Моя проводная сеть" и строчкой iface eth0 inet static
<User702[web]> ?
<User702[web]> и 8 и 9 строки поменять местами?
<total> всем привет, подскажите плиз, что обозначает PID в htop
<User702[web]> и 8 и 9 строки поменять местами?
<rgogunskiy_utf8> нет лучше 8 строку поставь между 3 и 4
<User702[web]> понял. и все. просто  переставить ее туда и проверить инет. дак?
<User702[web]> так*
<rgogunskiy_utf8> User702[web], http://pastebin.com/HwgypkdL , потом сделай ifdown eth0 после чего ifup eth0 и посмотри ifconfig что получилось
<SpecialGuest> вытащил модем и вайфай из ноута
<SpecialGuest> терь продаю
<rgogunskiy_utf8> total, идентификатор процесса показывает
<total> спс
<User702[web]> спасибо. завтра буду пробовать,
<User702[web]> :)
<User702[web]> так это что. с мас адресом? получается недоработка в убунту?
<User702[web]> если оне не меняется через настройки как должен
<total> да и еще вопрос, у мя conky вылетает с ошибкой сегментации что делать?
<rgogunskiy_utf8> User702[web], надо смотреть как себе ведет network-manager по умолчанию в убунте когда интерфейс описан в /etc/network/interfaces - необходим сделать так что бы network-manager не трогал интерфейсы из interfaces
<User702[web]> а у меня network-manager  не трогает интерфасес. там нет ничего кроме  auto lo  iface lo inet loopback
<User702[web]> спасибо. буду пробовать. зайду завтра к вам в чат )
<Guest93153> как запустить ехе файл. в убунту ?
<rgogunskiy_utf8> Guest93153, apt-get wine && wine file.exe, либо поставить virtualbox
<wcd> ку всем)
<SpecialGuest> Модем Agere и wifi Atheros5001 от бука Acer продаю
<SpecialGuest> :)
<WWS111> проверка
<WWS111> Не могу разобраться с раздачей инете
<sid_old> hi all
<sid_old> !hi
<ubuntuhelp> Привет! Добро пожаловать на канал #ubuntu-ru
<sid_old> здравствуй бот))
<Guest93153> как запустить аську через аплет?
<Guest93153> server: login.icq.com
<Guest93153> port: 5190
<Guest93153> а кодировку какую?
<ubuntar> эмм а в аську можно же зайти через telnet,зная протокол,я прав?
<ubuntar> например,я был приятно удивлён,что (банально) можно читать почту с помощью telnet=))
<inkvizitor68sl> ubuntar, я тебе больше скажу
<inkvizitor68sl> ubuntar, телнетом сайты смотреть можно
<XuMuK> ку
<Bezoomie> Всем Привет
<Bezoomie> Кто может подсказать , где в каиро доке  настроить значки, например , если к меня открыто несколько окон одного приложения , надо сделать так чтобы все окна не по панели раскидывались , а отображались в одном ярлыке.
<nomicos> Как установить поддержку кириллических символов в терминале Linux на Ubuntu Maverick?
<ruslanz> тест
<ubuntuhelp> ruslanz, Есть контакт.
<Bezoomie> Кто может подсказать , где в каиро доке  настроить значки, например , если к меня открыто несколько окон одного приложения , надо сделать так чтобы все окна не по панели раскидывались , а отображались в одном ярлыке.
<ruslanz> хочу бухать
<rapidsp> Bezoomie: группировать значки?
<Bezoomie> да
<Bezoomie> rapidsp:  да
<rapidsp> в настройках поведения или внешнего вида
<Bezoomie> чет не нашел
<rapidsp> там вроде ж есть секция icons
<rapidsp> и ваще оно по дефолту должно группировать
<Bezoomie> нет не групирует
<inkvizitor68sl> у кого роутеры стоят?
<inkvizitor68sl> наберите в консоли arp
<inkvizitor68sl> и дайте мак внутренний
<Bezoomie> почему не группирует
<artus> [artus@(none) root]$ arp
<artus> -sh: arp: not found
<XuMuK>  lap% arp
<XuMuK> Address                  HWtype  HWaddress           Flags Mask            Iface
<artus> dlink                    ether   00:90:4c:c0:00:00   C                     br0
<XuMuK> 192.168.0.1              ether   00:24:d2:7c:2b:b8   C                     wlan0
<XuMuK> lap%
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, констатинтина заслонова?
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK, а вот ты не палишься оО
<XuMuK> ss
<artus> inkvizitor68sl: ?
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: дал бы я тебе если б палилсо))
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, живешь на улице константина заслонова?
<jah-man> хвала вобла телекому ^___^ скорость в полтора раза больше заявленной в тарифе)))
<inkvizitor68sl> д4 или 5 ?
<artus> inkvizitor68sl: не )
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> а далеко оттуда?
<Guest93153> как посмотреть список своих разделов в терминале ?
<artus> inkvizitor68sl: а где это?
<XuMuK> Guest93153: fdisk -l
<inkvizitor68sl> лол
<inkvizitor68sl> в питере хД
<artus> ыыы
<bybyby> Guest93153 mount
<inkvizitor68sl> давайте ещё кто нить маки
<Bezoomie> Кто может подсказать , где в каиро доке  настроить значки, например , если к меня открыто несколько окон одного приложения , надо сделать так чтобы все окна не по панели раскидывались , а отображались в одном ярлыке.
<XuMuK> Guest93153: sudo fdisk -l
<bybyby> Guest93153 или gparted print partitions
<artus> Bezoomie: создай менюшку и туда все засунь
<Bezoomie> artus:  они раньше групировались , а сейчас нет
<Bezoomie> эт я про то что открыто например три раза браузер и они растягиваются по панели , а раньше они в один ярлык собирались
<Guest93153> как сменить размер значьков на роб.столе? а то все очень большие ???
<Nebulosa> Guest93153: ПКМ, Вернуть исходный размер значка
<Guest93153> а принудительно изменить ?)
<Nebulosa> там же
<Holeech> ноуты от Packard Bell кто нить юзал?
<ruslanz> :-D
<inkvizitor68sl> Holeech, ноуты есть только у асуса
<inkvizitor68sl> и у эппла
<inkvizitor68sl> остальное - не ноуты
<Holeech> поч?
<Holeech> а соня?
<inkvizitor68sl> о, точно
<inkvizitor68sl> забываю про низ всегда
<inkvizitor68sl> из за их мизерного количества
<inkvizitor68sl> и убогости внутри
<Offoffoff> inkvizitor68sl: ноуты Sony - зло же
<hookah> inkvizitor68sl: мне конечно жутко не нравитца HP, но не могу не спросить - а с ними у тебя что не сложилось? всем нравитца )))
<jah-man> слишком резкие суждения твои inkvizitor68sl ) но насчет асуса согласен
<inkvizitor68sl> Offoffoff, ну они то ноуты всё же
<inkvizitor68sl> hookah, ну и какой ноут есть у hp ?
<inkvizitor68sl> чтобы его реально можно юбыло ноутом назвать
<hookah> inkvizitor68sl: ну не знаю, я ж не юзаю
<Bezoomie> Lenovo .ноут
<jah-man> inkvizitor68sl, а что в твоем понимании реально ноут?
<hookah> мне не нравится вообще
<tenshigo> Offoffoff: ты чем то экзорциста напоминаешь...
<inkvizitor68sl> то, что от батареи проработает больше 4 часов без всяких проблем.
<hookah> Offoffoff: кстати ку
<inkvizitor68sl> и то, от чего спина не болит, когда в сумке носишь
<Bezoomie> Привет ВСЕМ ))
<inkvizitor68sl> из за веса
<Offoffoff> tenshigo: эээмм? Я и есть. Изгоняю зло. Вот: http://www.ubuntology.ru
<tenshigo> Offoffoff: тыкни на зло пальцем. покажи мне его -_-
<Offoffoff> tenshigo: зло - то, что не Добро.
<jah-man> inkvizitor68sl, тогда асусы 100%)))
<inkvizitor68sl> угу
<inkvizitor68sl> ах да, атомы - не в счёт
 * tenshigo у Крестового похода та же задача была...
<jah-man> ну почему...занятные машинки такие...
<jah-man> у меня у сестры еее с атомом. шустренько так..
<inkvizitor68sl> jah-man, поспорим, что i3 Лучше?
<inkvizitor68sl> энергии жрет меньше
<inkvizitor68sl> при том
<jah-man> inkvizitor68sl, найди мне ноут с и3 за <15000 и я с тобой соглашусь.
<inkvizitor68sl> jah-man, ноутов за <15000 не бывает
<jah-man> inkvizitor68sl, бывает же...
<tenshigo> jah-man: хорошая вещь не может стоить дешево
<inkvizitor68sl> jah-man, это не ноуты
<inkvizitor68sl> есть нетбуки
<jah-man> tenshigo, угу...ну конечно. тогда следуя твоей логике, бесплатное вообще лажа.
<jah-man> inkvizitor68sl, нет есть именно ноуты.
<jah-man> inkvizitor68sl, я четко понимаю разницу между нетбуком и ноутбуком
<inkvizitor68sl> jah-man, да? u35jc - ноут или нет бук?
<inkvizitor68sl> macbook air последний - ноут или нетбук?
<jah-man> inkvizitor68sl, макбук это ноут...взгляни на его тх.. и u35jс тоже ноут..
<inkvizitor68sl> почему ноут?
<inkvizitor68sl> что такого в тх?
<tenshigo> jah-man:  нельзя применить одно логическое высказывание всегда и везде. т что фаталист?
<inkvizitor68sl> атомы есть мощнее, чем c2d из эйра
<inkvizitor68sl> и их ставят в 10 дюймов
<jah-man> tenshigo, ты говоришь о вещах. я и применил к вещам.
<inkvizitor68sl> в общем всё это относительно
<jah-man> inkvizitor68sl, нетбук - для интернета. в большинстве случаев. мобильный, легкий с емкой батареей. ему не нужен мощный проц и >2 гигов оперативы...
<tenshigo> скорее к области. а ты знаеш где раздают безплатно ноутбуки? я не откажусь и от хлама, хоть покручу.
<inkvizitor68sl> jah-man, легкий, мобильный, с емкой батареей.
<inkvizitor68sl> jah-man, описание u35jc и эйра оО
<jah-man> inkvizitor68sl, ладно...проехали.
<inkvizitor68sl> странно
<Guest93153> Как отключить "Вертикальный Синхроимпульс" в видео карте nVidia (Ubuntu) ???
<inkvizitor68sl> в общем anyway дешевле 15 ноутов не бывает
<Guest93153> Как отключить "Вертикальный Синхроимпульс" в видео карте nVidia (Ubuntu) ???
<inkvizitor68sl> !double
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='double'
<inkvizitor68sl> !repeat
<ubuntuhelp> Не думайте, что Вас игнорируют, и не повторяйте часто свой вопрос. Если никто не знает ответа, никто Вам и не ответит. Во время ожидания ответа Вы можете поискать помощь на https://help.ubuntu.com или http://wiki.ubuntu.com . См. также !patience.
<inkvizitor68sl> !patience
<ubuntuhelp> Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<inkvizitor68sl> чоб ещё наспамить
<inkvizitor68sl> в общем u35jc - нетбук и нидолбает
<jah-man> inkvizitor68sl, нифига не нетбук. большой слишком для нетбука.
<inkvizitor68sl> большой в каком направлениии ?
<inkvizitor68sl> 13.3 дюйма? 1 дюйм - не такая уж и разница)
<jah-man> ни у одного нетбука нет  dvd привода. за ненадобностью они исключены из конструкции.
<inkvizitor68sl> у u35jc Тоже нет привода
<jah-man> оу. ну тогда все же нетбук.
<jah-man> но тяжеловат..
<jah-man> 2 кг
<inkvizitor68sl> нету в нем 2 кг
<inkvizitor68sl> 1.7
<jah-man> 1,9
<jah-man> http://market.yandex.ru/model-spec.xml?CMD=-RR=9,0,0,0-PF=1801946%2BEQ%2Bsel%2B1870655-PF=2142398356%2BEQ%2Bsel%2B520556951-VIS=1E2-CAT_ID=432460-EXC=1-PG=10&hid=91013
<inkvizitor68sl> 1.780 точнее
<jah-man> спорно..его можно как нет- так и к ноутбукам отнести.
<inkvizitor68sl> да не весит он столько
<inkvizitor68sl> олсо, eeepc 1000h весит 1.8 с усиленной батарееей
<inkvizitor68sl> @ping
<ubuntuhelp> pong
<jah-man> inkvizitor68sl, с усиленной батареей. в оригинальной комплектации 1.4
<jah-man> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> jah-man, Понг.
<inkvizitor68sl> jah-man, это с обычной батареей
<inkvizitor68sl> jah-man, вон рядом лежит
<inkvizitor68sl> 1.4
<jah-man> inkvizitor68sl, ну а я тебе о чем говорю...
<inkvizitor68sl> 1.8 с усиленной он весит, говорю
<ruslanz> тест
<ubuntuhelp> ruslanz, Fail!
<inkvizitor68sl> с усиленной он работает 8 часов
<inkvizitor68sl> весит и работает столько же, сколько u35jc
<ruslanz> :)
<ruslanz> :-D это я
<Guest93153> где находитса: Compiz Fusion
<SergeyIT> Аууу, компиз! Тебя ищут!
<tenshigo> ну и бред порой спрашивают...
<Guest93153> а вам что трудно объяснить ? раз сами все знаете то все ?
<Guest93153> мне кажетса для этого и существует этот канал
<tenshigo> Guest93153: компиз у тебя есть, и активируеться он в Appearance->Visual Effects.
<tenshigo> если нужен бакэнд из реп ставь.
<SergeyIT> компиз  не нгужен
<tenshigo> SergeyIT: это почему?
<Guest93153> http://ubuntologia.ru/compiz-fusion-woobly-windows
<SergeyIT> рушечки потому что
<SergeyIT> рю*
<tenshigo> ну люблю я рюшечки и кружева на женском теле.. дальше что.
<tenshigo> это плохо?
<jah-man> tenshigo, это красиво..
<Guest93153> ктото пользуетса icq ?
<jah-man> да.
<edgbla> канеш
<Taurendil> Guest93153, а что?
<Guest93153> какие ПО используете ?
<edgbla> kopete
<artus> qutim )
<tenshigo> красота одно из свойств совершенства.
<SergeyIT> почту России
<markmx> шутники епарасете... кьюайпи через вайн наше фсо...
<edgbla> ваше
<inkvizitor68sl> ICQ ?
<inkvizitor68sl> что это такое?
<inkvizitor68sl> !icq
<ubuntuhelp> ICQ — зло. см: http://static.itmages.ru/i/10/0821/h_1282396981_b251c05dc6.png и читай !icqs если проблемы с подключением.
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<LeNsTR> гыгы
<inkvizitor68sl> а почему у ICQ эмблема - краник?
<SergeyIT> artus, а почему markmx не правильно ругается? Что за "епарасете"?
<inkvizitor68sl> или это всё же кактус и мыши ползущие?
<LeNsTR> краник - потому что icq это слив :)
<Taurendil> Guest93153, gajim через транспорт можно еще, а так вообще icq не тру
<Guest93153> !icqs
<ubuntuhelp> Не можешь подключиться к кактусу (ICQ)? Отключи SSL в настройках соединения и будь готов, что твои логи будет читать кто угодно, умеющий пользоваться tcpdump. Говорим спасибо ребятам из Mail.Ru и читаем http://jabberworld.info/
<LeNsTR> #ubuntu-ru научит вас, детишки, как стать настоящими Ъ ^_^
<Offoffoff> inkvizitor68sl: придерживаюсь точки зрения, что это все-таки мыши и кактус.
<Offoffoff> inkvizitor68sl: причем одна из них - инфицирована! Что какбэ намекает.
<inkvizitor68sl> гыгы)
<tenshigo> мде. еще кто то icq юзает.
<Guest93153> tenshigo а то щас в моде ?)
<inkvizitor68sl> icq то много кто юзает
<inkvizitor68sl> но жаббер не меньше народу юзают
<edgbla> inkvizitor68sl: а жаббер умеет звук и видео? интересно просто.
<inkvizitor68sl> да
 * tenshigo реплка: "это печально..."
<inkvizitor68sl> gtalk же умеет
<edgbla> а как?, попробовать бы
<edgbla> а то я для звука екигу юзаю
<inkvizitor68sl> edgbla, 2 пиджина последних, либо пиджин+gtalk... )
<inkvizitor68sl> есть ещё другие клиенты, которые поддерживают фичу
<edgbla> это звук?
<edgbla> или видео тоже?
<spydefender> Товарищи, экига это как скайп, только свободная и лучше?
<Offoffoff> edgbla: давно уже.
<Offoffoff> edgbla: очнулся.
<Offoffoff> edgbla: уже как два года как..
<edgbla> spydefender: ну не знай как насчёт лучше но свободная и как скайп
<spydefender> Видео может?
<Guest93153> знает ктонить как отключить вертикальный синхроимпульс в нвидиа ???
<edgbla> ну у них в проге
<tenshigo> а разработку для скапа для линукса вроде прекратили...
<tenshigo> так что. это конец.
<inkvizitor68sl> пусть
<tenshigo> да я за.
<inkvizitor68sl> "не и отлично"
<tenshigo> давно пора было.
<spydefender> tenshigo, просто хомячков же не заставишь свободными продуктами пользоваться
<inkvizitor68sl> потому что у нас скайп нормальный
<artus> да и статус то 'вроде прекратили' )
<edgbla> spydefender: ну вроде как может, но я не видал))
<inkvizitor68sl> видел я тут недавно последний скайп в винде
<hookah> inkvizitor68sl: я тож видел. устанавливал даже челу одному
<tenshigo> и как?
<inkvizitor68sl> ну вот и зачем такое тащить к нам?
<artus> tenshigo: рекламненько) спамовато )
<inkvizitor68sl> табы приделать к нашему, и всё ок
<inkvizitor68sl> и то уже кто то на хабре приделал
<inkvizitor68sl> ну да, мультиконфы не поддерживаются голосовые
<inkvizitor68sl> кто то реально ими пользуется?
<spydefender> inkvizitor68sl, да, было дело
<tenshigo> ну я пользуюсь по случаю.
<LeNsTR> вынепонели
<inkvizitor68sl> во-во ...) по случаю)
<spydefender> Иногда с родней с разных концов света удобно
<artus> inkvizitor68sl: поддерживаютцо )
<LeNsTR> они поддержку скайпа прекратили, однажды он просто перестанет работать
<Guest93153> можно какнить настраивать видео карту нвидиа из терминала ???
<inkvizitor68sl> LeNsTR, не перестанет
<inkvizitor68sl> LeNsTR, это не асечка
<tenshigo> spydefender: в точку.
<inkvizitor68sl> LeNsTR, и ни одного альтернативного клиента тупо нет.
<LeNsTR> подкрутят протокол и все :)
<inkvizitor68sl> зачем им это?
<spydefender> Guest93153, nvidia-xconfig
<LeNsTR> inkvizitor68sl: какие альтерантивные клиенты? кто ими пользуется?
<spydefender> или как-то так
<LeNsTR> они вообще существуют?)
<inkvizitor68sl> LeNsTR, я и говорю, что их нет.
<LeNsTR> ну вот
<inkvizitor68sl> поэтому скайпу нет смысла дропать старые клиенты
<LeNsTR> у них есть венда и мак
<inkvizitor68sl> потому туксовый будет работать ещё долго
<LeNsTR> на линукс насрали, чтож тут поделаешь
<inkvizitor68sl> а потом и jingle подтянется
<LeNsTR> хехе
<tenshigo> LeNsTR: а ведь причина то одна.
<LeNsTR> да приуныло у них руководство, вот и вся причина :)
<LeNsTR> они даже под мак долго версию не подкручивали, все вторая была
<tenshigo> линукс-юзеры не готовы что либо покупать. то есть любят халяву. скоро должны ввести плату за режим конференции
<LeNsTR> сейчас видимо силы перебросили с линуксовой версии на мак и сразу 5ю версию выдали :)
<LeNsTR> tenshigo: миф
<tenshigo> я где то в новостях читал.
<LeNsTR> насчет линукс юзеров не готовых платить
<tenshigo> да почему миф... большинство ползут в линукс что бы использовать софт без угрызений совести, хотя я таким синдромом не страдаю.
<inkvizitor68sl> tenshigo, с чего бы не готовы?
<inkvizitor68sl> за софт - мейби. за сервисы - всегда пожалуйста
<spydefender> inkvizitor68sl, я не готов платить за интеллект
<inkvizitor68sl> за какой интеллект?
<tenshigo> так только софт и имею ввиду. сервисы другое дело
<inkvizitor68sl> а что, скайп успел стать платным?
<inkvizitor68sl> сам по себе?
<inkvizitor68sl> и какого черта у меня 5 евриков на счету валяется?
<inkvizitor68sl> я их за программку наверное заплатил, да... вот оно чо
<LeNsTR> у меня 7, у меня 7 ^_^
<spydefender> он стал унылым в линуксе
<tenshigo> платным он никогда не станет.
<tenshigo> правда то что умеет скайп в базе многие умеют еще лучше.
<tenshigo> смысла его юзать не вижу вообще в этом случае.
<inkvizitor68sl> не
<inkvizitor68sl> ну вообще sip дешевле
<inkvizitor68sl> ощутимо
<inkvizitor68sl> поэтому скайп в России проигрывает в деньгах
<artus> inkvizitor68sl: он дешевле, при условии что он есть  )
<inkvizitor68sl> чорт... мне тупо с мобильника дешевле звонить, чем по скайпу оО
<inkvizitor68sl> на российские мобильники
<LeNsTR> та нефиг мажорные тарифы юзать :3
<tenshigo> и разработчики это прекрасно понимают. вот и замяли под линукс. ведь в линуксе довольно сильна идеология(злобно покосился на Offoffoff)
<LeNsTR> Offoffoff1: понел! Из-за тебя скайпи от на ушел!
<inkvizitor68sl> не, серьёзно
<inkvizitor68sl> 10.2 цента звонок со скайпа на русский моб
<inkvizitor68sl> 3 рубля у меня с мобильника такой же звонок оО
<inkvizitor68sl> копеечная разница, но всё же
<SUFLEX> люди, никто не заметил, что в FF сайты домена 'ru' открываются запредельно долго, чем тот же com. С чем это связано может быть?
<SUFLEX> Так стало на днях
<spydefender> SUFLEX, с кривыми руками пхпистов
<SUFLEX> Хром открывает на секунд 10 быстрее
<inkvizitor68sl> лол
<SUFLEX> нееет
<inkvizitor68sl> у хрома днсы свои
<tenshigo> может пару корневых навернулось.
<inkvizitor68sl> 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4 прописывай
<LeNsTR> inkvizitor68sl: а у меня 3 цента звонок со скайпа :)
<inkvizitor68sl> LeNsTR, куда?
<LeNsTR> на мобильники
<SUFLEX> А може google купил провайдеров?
<inkvizitor68sl> LeNsTR, пруф
<spydefender> зачем ему провайдеры, когда мир у ног?
<tenshigo> ну цель гугла все знают. корпорация зла так сказать.
<inkvizitor68sl> LeNsTR, на московские мобильники, Хочу заметить, у меня 2.5 евроцента
<SUFLEX> просто совсем уж долго открывать стал
<LeNsTR> http://www.skype.com/intl/en/prices/
<LeNsTR> ым кажись подешевело)
<inkvizitor68sl> http://www.skype.com/intl/en/prices/payg-rates#cc=RU
<inkvizitor68sl> Russia - Mobile6.9 cents7.9 cents
<inkvizitor68sl> а на русской странице - 10.2
<LeNsTR> ща
<artus> у меняг на мобильные 0.0364американского доллара
<artus> ))
<Offoffoff1> irc работает только по tcp?
<inkvizitor68sl> Offoffoff1, по libtelepathy ешё!
<LeNsTR> http://d.pr/l4av
<LeNsTR> мои звонки
<LeNsTR> 0.019 евро
<inkvizitor68sl> LeNsTR, +ylc
<inkvizitor68sl> ндс
<inkvizitor68sl> и получаетсярубль
<LeNsTR> это ты как так хитро умножил :)
<LeNsTR> снимают ровно столько сколько написано
<Offoffoff1> какие modes ставить на канал?
<Offoffoff1> на канал irc?
<inkvizitor68sl> LeNsTR, ну ок, на 20 копеек в минуту дешевле
<inkvizitor68sl> у тебя
<inkvizitor68sl> ой
<inkvizitor68sl> на 10
<LeNsTR> 0.019 * 40 = 0.76 :)
<inkvizitor68sl> +прибавь процент, который ты на пополнение потратил (а у меня это 0%)
<LeNsTR> мне тож ровно 10 евро положилось ^_^
<inkvizitor68sl> http://www.google.ru/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=0.019+EUR+%3D
<inkvizitor68sl> LeNsTR, а потратил ты сколько?
<LeNsTR> inkvizitor68sl: 0.76, 0.77...)
<LeNsTR> inkvizitor68sl: дык 10 и переводил
<inkvizitor68sl> с чего?
<LeNsTR> с кредитки -_-
<inkvizitor68sl> за международный перевод сняли 10 евро?
<inkvizitor68sl> ты проверял?
<LeNsTR> положил 10, пришло 10
<LeNsTR> ну епт :)
<inkvizitor68sl> ъм
<edgbla> мде, что-то я давно екигой не пользовался, теперь хз как настроить))))
<Bezoomie> кто знает как в пиджине плагины установить?
<Guest93153> как вернуть список людей на канале ?
<hookah> чего бы такого сделать с чужим ноутом пока он у меня лежит, поинтереснее
<rapidsp> а мне просто страшно
<rapidsp> Bezoomie: плагины из репов ставятся
<tenshigo> hookah: а ты злобный парень я посмотрю -_О
<Bezoomie>  rapidsp:  подробнее плиз
<rapidsp> а какой плагин?
<Bezoomie> pidgin-musictracker-0.4.22
<Bezoomie> rapidsp: pidgin-musictracker-0.4.22
<Bezoomie> rapidsp:   вот саит http://code.google.com/p/pidgin-musictracker/
<rapidsp> Bezoomie: sudo apt-get install pidgin-musictracker
<rapidsp> !tab| Bezoomie
<ubuntuhelp> Bezoomie: Вы можете использовать <TAB> для автозавершения ников в IRC, а также для завершения имен файлов и программ в командной строке.
<Bezoomie> rapidsp: ты волшебник ))) Но таб не помогает
<rapidsp> не нада ляля :)
<rapidsp> а я как нашел? :)
<Guest93153> как вернуть список людей справа в комнате ?
<Bezoomie> смотри ща таб сделаю
<rapidsp> Bezoomie: открой для себя двойной таб :)
<Bezoomie> 'nj rfr&
<Bezoomie> это как?
<SpecialGuest> почему Убубнту стремиться стать самостоятельной осью, отделиться от Линукс  вообще?
<Offoffoff1> SpecialGuest: это бред
<SpecialGuest> почему?
<artus> SpecialGuest: де ты такой бред вычитал?
<Offoffoff1> SpecialGuest: Убунту не может отделится от самой себя.
<SpecialGuest> придумал :)
<rapidsp> SpecialGuest: потому что мягкие знаки в возвратных глаголах ставить не умеем
<Bezoomie> rapidsp:
<Bezoomie> Bezoomie: открой для себя двойной таб :) - Это как ???
<rapidsp> блин
<Offoffoff1> SpecialGuest: Убунту - суть есть мать всех дистрибутивов. И отец.
<SergeyIT> где?
<rapidsp> Bezoomie: sudo apt-get install pidgin-<ии жмем здесь таб дважды>
<Guest93153> как вернуть все стандартное как было после установки убунту ?) а то я тут понастраивал фиг зна что)
<SpecialGuest> бсд тоже щас расплодиться как Линукс
<SpecialGuest> осей будет дофигищи
<SpecialGuest> убунту мать всего линукса? где ты такое вычитал?
<Bezoomie>  rapidsp:
<Bezoomie>  rapidsp: спасибо )
<rapidsp> неначем
<SpecialGuest> вообще бесит эта убунта, как назойливая попса из каждого радио(и видео)приемника!
<rapidsp> SpecialGuest: отсыпь немного!
<artus> SpecialGuest: тебя на ней никто не держит
<SpecialGuest> вот я на Федорке и сижу :)
<Bezoomie>  SpecialGuest: Радио Рекорд по слушай , оно очень не попса даже
<rapidsp> а то я както не так радио слушаю, не вставляет :)
<artus> SpecialGuest: а здесь что забыл?
<SpecialGuest> взаимопонимания
<Bezoomie> artus:  войс ему)))
<SpecialGuest> кому?
<hookah> artus: че я пропустил? )
<rapidsp> ну, за взаимопонимание!
<Guest93153> как скинуть все-все чтобы стало как было после установки убунту ??? (перенастроил у себя все уж слишком)
<SpecialGuest> убунта всех прощает
<Bezoomie> , Будем понимать дружно )))
<SpecialGuest> слыхали шаттлворт попал в аварию.
<SpecialGuest> капец вашей убунте
<Bezoomie> :-D
<hookah> сцылку
<Bezoomie> Спецал Гвест Обурел )))
<SpecialGuest> пойду я, пока не забанили
<spydefender> ушел, даже не покушал
<SergeyIT> слабак! Испугался )
<artus> гг
<hookah> у него приступ троллизма случился просто. короткий но очень интенсивный
<Bezoomie> он ща придет под другим ником, стебаться
<SergeyIT> hookah, хорошее определение для поноса )
<hookah> SergeyIT: дык )
<sonorus> Добрый вечер
<sonorus> не знаю где спросить, что творица с мтс инетом
<sonorus> что з аДикие скоростя сегодня он показывает?
<rapidsp> снег, пробки...
<SergeyIT> sonorus, дикие - это какие?
<Bezoomie> rapidsp:  +5  баллов
<sonorus> 100 килобайт/секунда
<sonorus> вместо 2
<sonorus> что то ваще нереальное происходит
<rapidsp> в 50 раз быстрее?
<sonorus> хотелось бы знать ето сбой или так теперь и будет
<sonorus> да
<sonorus> в 50 раз быстрее
<sonorus> я в шоке
<rapidsp> аот такие они жулики
<SergeyIT> sonorus, гляди - халявы не  бывает!
<artus> sonorus: ща починят и снова будет 2 )
<rapidsp> снег, скользко, вот он и быстрее проскальзывает
<sonorus> я вот и боюсь, что починят... даже не знаю что и качать ))
<artus> sonorus: у них шейпер поломался просто)
<Guest93153> куда можно залить скрин ?
<artus> в интернет )
<artus> itmages.ru
<Guest93153> artus
<Guest93153> стукни пм , а то у меня пропал список с людьми справа)
<uvvtu> ну типа всем привет и все такое
<Guest93153> ;) привет
<uvvtu> что за тема сдесь
<artus> Guest93153: клиент какой ?
<Guest93153> стандартный в убунту нашел)
<Guest93153> хм. чтото интересно у меня получаетса...
<Guest93153> sda1 /
<Guest93153> sda2 /home
<uvvtu> у кого нить стоит 11.04
<Guest93153> sd3 /media/....
<Guest93153> sda4 swap
<Guest93153> и в sda3 папка lost+found
<rapidsp> сурово
<Guest93153> поч. так ?
<rapidsp> особенно медиа в отдельном разделе - внушает
<Guest93153> там у меня /media/data
<Guest93153> и в нем папка лостфоунд
<Guest93153> она мне мешает)
<artus> чем она тебе мешает?
<Guest93153> так поч. она не в том разделе что надо ?
<Guest93153> в том разделе лично мои файлы
<rapidsp> artus: там ничего не теряется и ничего не находится )))
<sid_old> rm -rf поможет))
<Guest93153> поч. бы ей не убратса в /
<Guest93153> а перенести ее можно одтуда или убрать ?
<Guest93153> как сменить файл.систему разделу когда уже установлен убунту ?
<Guest93153> раздел пустой
<sid_old> Guest93153: !gparted
<sid_old> !gparted
<ubuntuhelp> Gparted — GUI утилита для разметки дисков. Чтобы установить, выполните « sudo apt-get install gparted ». См. http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<sid_old> !gparted Guest93153
<Guest93153> тише тише , установил я ее еше вчера))
<Taurendil> !icq
<ubuntuhelp> ICQ — зло. см: http://static.itmages.ru/i/10/0821/h_1282396981_b251c05dc6.png и читай !icqs если проблемы с подключением.
<Taurendil> !jabber
<ubuntuhelp> Jabber — система обмена сообщениями на основе открытого протокола XMPP. Клиенты под Linux: Kopete (KDE), Pidgin (GNOME). Cм.: http://www.jabber.org, http://jabberworld.info
<Guest93153> но в разделы с НТФС файл.системой эту папку не кидает
<Guest93153> лост+фоунд
<edgbla> она ж от старых фс, екст3 ии как их там
<edgbla> ещё каких-то
<Guest93153> да да раздел зделал в ехт3
<edgbla> у xfs/jfs их нету
<edgbla> и у рейзера
<Guest93153> есди будет раздел нтфс папки не будет ?
<edgbla> конечно
<Guest93153> ед стукни в пм у мну траблы с клиентом
<Guest93153> какой торрент клиент посоветуете ?
<tenshigo> deluge, transmission
<tenshigo> ну или консольный rTorrent
<Taurendil> deluge имхо лучший)
<tenshigo> чем же?
<tenshigo> по моему он только лучше если в режиме демона работает, а так наравне идут.
<artus> лутший тот котрый работает )
<edgbla> Guest93153: только ktorrent, остальное в печку.
<tenshigo> artus: а какой не работает? -_-
<edgbla> ну или да, демона, оно надёжнее...
<dfrank> Привет. Пытаюсь запустить wicd-client - получаю DBus.Error, пытаюсь /etc/init.d/dbus start - получаю Warning: fake initctl called, doing nothing. :( помогите пожалста )
<oppla> ÷òî ñ êîäèðîâêîé
<ubuntuhelp> oppla! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<artus> tenshigo: я у тому если работает ну и хорошо, что он него еще требуется то )
<Taurendil> tenshigo, не знаю чем, пробовал много и всегда обратно на него возвращался)
<artus> а вообще рторрент с руторент в качестве вебморды гуд )
<Guest93153> а если юТоррент из под вина ?))
<artus> Guest93153: а нативный не ?
<SergeyIT> oppla, 1251
<tenshigo> Guest93153: не юзай вайн.
<tenshigo> Guest93153: забудь про винду. это другой мир.
<SergeyIT> алкоголиком станешь!
<tenshigo> система должна быть одна. не стоит разрываться без веской на то необходимости.
<rickdelscorzo> hi all
<SUFLEX> ребята подскажите как поставить скрипт  на вход в  аккаунт. [запускается после входа]. Такое реально без всяких там извращенств? [Вариант с GUI не надо].
<Guest93153> мне ехе файлы надо запускать
<Guest93153> тоесть игрушку)
<Guest93153> steam
<rickdelscorzo> Guest93153, wine твой ответ
<Guest93153> а то нащет playinlinux ?
<rickdelscorzo> SUFLEX, что за скрипт?
<SUFLEX> ну например монтирования папки
<rickdelscorzo> Guest93153, я хз о чем ты, ставь вайн)
<SUFLEX> у каждого своя
<tenshigo> Guest93153: игроманам ну не как не по пути с линуксом...
<rapidsp> Guest93153: это вариант вайна
<rickdelscorzo> Guest93153, стим вроде платиновый
<SUFLEX> чтобы я мог использовать $HOME.
<Guest93153> а как отключить "вертикальный синхроимпульс"  в nVidia , для увеличение FPS в Steam'e ???
<rickdelscorzo> SUFLEX, так он вроде автоматом маунтится при логине
<edgbla> tenshigo: игроманам вполне по пути, просто шарить надо, стопицот эмуляторов из которых до смерти можно играть хотяб на маме или месс.
<tenshigo> edgbla: не вижу смыслам игроманам связываться с линуксом. пусть в винде седят.
<rickdelscorzo> edgbla, маме и пр. вроде прям совесм для олд скула)
<SUFLEX> rickdelscorzo: нет же. мне надо "маунтить" каждому пользователю свою папку.
<edgbla> ромсет маме 9000 ромов, всмысле игр.
<edgbla> цшд 354 хороших игр.
<rickdelscorzo> tenshigo, или консоль как выход)
<edgbla> я уж молчу про сеги денди зыч и прочее.
<SUFLEX> со своим именем
<tenshigo> а списко поддерживаемый игр настолько скуден... я о серьезных играх. а не всяких дендиках и сеги.
<tenshigo> Crysis там или FarCry2
<rickdelscorzo> SUFLEX, извини, я один за компом сижу) мб какие нюансы есть, но я думал что хоум для каждого пользователя свой
<rickdelscorzo> SUFLEX, жругое дело если ты свой хоум отдельно маунтишь
<edgbla> tenshigo: это всё хрень, я даж 15-ти минут не поиграл
<SUFLEX> да он свой , но в fstab он вроде как не может раскрыть переменную $HOME
<SergeyIT> SUFLEX, линки им в хоум повесь, не?
<edgbla> tenshigo: сравни это с танчиками на денди в которые проиграли пол детства
<tenshigo> edgbla: твое дело. я кризис раза  прошел...
<tenshigo> edgbla: 4* выпала мысля
<tenshigo> но теперь с играми покончено навсегда...
<tenshigo> они просто разрушают личность если ими серьезно увлекаться.
<rickdelscorzo> а чего там 4 раза проходить? я вроде проходил с концовкой как из имба-пушки по имба-инопланетянам бить, там что-то еще есть?
<SUFLEX> SergeyIT:  не въехал в суть).
<edgbla> tenshigo: ну я вот больше рпг уважаю, и их серез эмули более чем достаточно.
<SergeyIT> tenshigo, не зарекайсяя - игры разные бывают
<edgbla> в одну psx можно проиграть всё и вся.
<tenshigo> SergeyIT: может в goa научусь еще. ну или подобные игры.
<rickdelscorzo> edgbla, олдскулл рпг? или обвилионы всякие?)
<edgbla> олдскул
<tenshigo> edgbla: а из рпг только Fallout 1,2 Tactics и все
<edgbla> и лучше жрпг
<SergeyIT> SUFLEX, погугли symlink, hardlink
<rickdelscorzo> tenshigo, еще майт эн мэйджик рулз)
<rickdelscorzo> SUFLEX, еще можно тут http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/linux/99653/
<SUFLEX> SergeyIT: да не. это наверно не пройдет. вроде ж простая задумка сделать такое. но нигде в поиске внятного ответа не нашел. может так не делается вообще.
<tenshigo> в топку игры короче... не по пути нам.
<rickdelscorzo> tenshigo, мне очень хочется как больше народа на линь перенести, поэтому считаю что играм тож надо много внимания уделять
<rickdelscorzo> ибо много молодёжи не решается на спо перейти как раз именно из-за игр
<tenshigo> rickdelscorzo: я так тебя спрошу. игроманы это хлам... зачем они сообществу?
<SergeyIT> rickdelscorzo, не мучай животных...
<san4o> rickdelscorzo: я 7ку держу на компе токо из-за игр (
<SUFLEX> 	
<SUFLEX> rickdelscorzo. спасибо конечно. но че то с ссылками я не соображу как можно это сделать. мне нужен именно запуск скрипта монтирования папки. а не ссылка на папку.
<edgbla> tenshigo: игры интересно в плане расслабится, я вот люблю умк3, устану кодить и иду рубиться.
<tenshigo> я сказал игроманы, а не люди которые время от времени расслабляються игрушкой. прошу не путать.
<rickdelscorzo> tenshigo, имхо,слишком радикально смотришь на геймеров) все любят подэхе погамать, как иначе?)
<tenshigo> я был про-гаймером Q3
<Guest93153> я время от времени
<Guest93153> а я семи-про
<tenshigo> по месяцам не спал ночами
<tenshigo> еще рас повторюсь, настоящий игроман это больной человек.
<rickdelscorzo> SUFLEX, извини,не знаю чем помочь,сам нуб)
<SUFLEX> rickdelscorzo  )
<san4o> tenshigo: q3 можна без проблем и через вайн играть, как и в большинство старых игр. а с новыми играми засада ...
<SergeyIT> tenshigo, можно подумать, что линуксоид - здоровый! ;)
<rickdelscorzo> tenshigo, ну не знаю,не вижу ничего плохо чтобы отвлечься от работы и разок другой в фол второй еще разок пройти или хиросы третьи с друзьями погонять)
<tenshigo> да блин санчо, сергей... вы бред несет...
<tenshigo> на болезни игроманов в Windows жестко играют.
<rickdelscorzo> SergeyIT, гг,и вправду больной)
<SergeyIT> SUFLEX, ты и вопроса не задал, так, какую-то мысль...
<tenshigo> не вижу смысла говорить на тему в которой вы профаны... но итог моей истории иромана, увезли на скорой.
<rickdelscorzo> SergeyIT, как я понял,надо чтобы хоум маунтился при логине каждого отдельного юзера, а у него «в fstab он вроде как не может раскрыть переменную $HOME»©
<SergeyIT> tenshigo, на болезнях людей кто только не играет, даже медицина!
<SUFLEX> SergeyIT: вопрос. как запустить скрипт после входа в систему[то есть который знает значение переменной $HOME]
<SergeyIT> rickdelscorzo, телепатишь? )
<rickdelscorzo> SergeyIT, дык)
<rickdelscorzo> tenshigo, т.е тебя увезли? это ж скока в хиросов гонять надо :-Р
<SUFLEX> SergeyIT:  например я хочу монтировать каждому пользователю в домашний каталог другую папку.
<SergeyIT> SUFLEX, а чем тебе его домашняя папка не подходит?
<artus> !q | SUFLEX
<ubuntuhelp> SUFLEX: Читать срочно! http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=49904.msg365931#msg365931 и http://www.opennet.ru/docs/RUS/smart_question/
<artus> и вообще хватит извращатся
<SUFLEX> SergeyIT: мне надо общую папку всем подрубить.
<hookah> tenshigo: ну если у тебя не хватило воли самому завязать с игрой - это печально ) я в контру тож играл, в клане и все такое. потом подумал - хватит страдать херней - и перестал
<artus> SUFLEX: а примонтировать в фстабе слабо?
<SUFLEX> artus . да там он че то не хочет. он $HOME не знает вроде как наверно.
<tenshigo> hookah: если бы был безвольным слабаком так бы и играл, но задумался я на больничной койке.
<rickdelscorzo> ты наверн путь непрально указываешь
<artus> SUFLEX: а зачем home ??? и вообще что ты там такое извращенное строиш?
<SergeyIT> artus, он не сознается )
<rickdelscorzo> artus, как я понял есть много пользователей,он хочет общую папку хоум сделать между ними
<SUFLEX> artus: смотри. надо чтобы все пользователю работали с одними и теми же документами.
<artus> SUFLEX: иииии???????
<rickdelscorzo> ииии не получается так сделать)
<SUFLEX> artus.  да). fstab не канает.
<artus> sudo mkdir /media/bla && sudo chown nobody.nobody /media/bla
<artus> и в папки народу ln -s /media/bla /home/user/doc
<artus> зачем какие то скрипты?????????
<rickdelscorzo> SUFLEX, bla = название папки, nobody = группа и юзеры если не ошибаюсь
<SergeyIT> SUFLEX, и что это за документы?
<SUFLEX> 	
<SUFLEX> artus. неее). не надо лишних путей. надо чтоб аккуратно в HOME у всех. так же лучше)
<artus> SUFLEX: кто тебе сказал? сам придумал или надоумел кто то ?
<SUFLEX> SergeyIT: пока что угодно. не понятно)
<rickdelscorzo> да какая разница зачем ему это нужно
<artus> rickdelscorzo: большая , ибо фигней он мается
<SUFLEX> artus: сам придумал вроде как. думал все просто)
<SergeyIT> SUFLEX, если что угодно, то тогда это точно не надо
<artus> а если учитывать что доки будут разные пользователи создавать то как минимум ему надо менять права на файло
<rickdelscorzo> artus, опыт с фигнёй приходит, пусть учится)
<SUFLEX> SergeyIT: там исследовательские результаты
<artus> ну или загнать всех в 1ну группу
<artus> а создавать какую то мифическую папочку в хоме и монтировать при загрузке это бред!
<artus> симлинка с головой
<artus> причем неважно где эта папка будет
<SUFLEX> 	
<rickdelscorzo> SUFLEX, а эти самые результаты в каком формате? если в доке, то проще на гугл доксах замутить общий доступ
<SUFLEX> [создавать какую то мифическую папочку в хоме] не надо создавать. она уже есть в другом разделе. ее б примонтировать
<artus> мдя
<artus> SUFLEX: зачем еее монтировать?
<SUFLEX> rickdelscorzo: оттуда доступ в сеть ограничен. нет интернету короче
<SUFLEX> rickdelscorzo: короче есть огромный кластер. там люди работают. мне надо как то скоординировать и собирать результаты
<artus> SUFLEX: а люди все на йм компе работают?
<SUFLEX> artus . да. но с разных мониторов
<rickdelscorzo> мб есть какие спецпакеты для такой деятельности? попробуй погуглить
<artus> SUFLEX: вобщем фигней ты маешся
<bogdan_> доброй ночи. скажите это нормально что после команды sudo не работает автодополнение в терминале?
<rickdelscorzo> bogdan_, нет
<bogdan_> я догадываюсь((. чистая система. после переустановки. меня это очень гложит
<rickdelscorzo> bogdan_, мб не так команду начинаешь?
<bogdan_> да нет..
<rickdelscorzo> bogdan_, ну или то что после команды
<Guest93153> какая програма для линукса заменяет фотошоп ???
<rickdelscorzo> gimp
<SUFLEX> artus. ). может быть. сделаю со ссылками. придется. а на входе в систему то есть вообще скрипты нельзя да ставить?
<Guest93153> еше предложения......
<artus> SUFLEX: можно но в твоем случае это извращение
<rickdelscorzo> Guest93153, wine + photoshop
<artus> SUFLEX: что тебе мешает сделать симлинки в каталоги пользователей на 1ну папку ?
<bogdan_> к примеру sudo apt-add-r должно дополнятся epositiry, но ничего не происходит
<artus> если тебе так тяжело обяснить где собственно доки лежат
<hookah> Guest93153: GIMP же
<tenshigo> Guest93153: Windows 7 под VM с фотошопом.
<SUFLEX> artus. да. я вот так теперь и собрался делать. просто думал с монтированием проще.
<nexxxt> ку
<nexxxt> вы таки будете сильно смеяться, но альтернативы у убунту похоже нет.
<bogdan_> если без sudo работает
<tenshigo> Guest93153: если CS5
<rickdelscorzo> bogdan_, у меня после ad заполняется
<nexxxt> я имею в виду сказать среди юзерфрендли линухов.
<rickdelscorzo> федора вроде тож норм
<hookah> nexxxt: гы, уверовал, значит? ))
<nexxxt> таки про дебиан и генту и слаку ничего не говорю
<rickdelscorzo> у меня сначала ток там мой принтер кэнон заработал)
<nexxxt> я думал, что в убунту много косяков, таки попробовал 2 дистра за 2 дня и что имею сказать: там таки все на много хуже
<rickdelscorzo> скорее не хуже,а просто не сподручней)
<bogdan_> а как в xchat посылать сообщение отдельному человеку. как ты мне?
<rickdelscorzo> или сложней
<hookah> я пробовал больше дистров и за больше дней, и таки пришел к тому же выводу )
<rickdelscorzo> начинаешь писать ник и таб
<rickdelscorzo> hookah, а минт?
<nexxxt> хотя в общем все это уже начинает порядком доставать.
<bogdan_> rickdelscorzo, работает)
<rickdelscorzo> bogdan_, нутк)
<hookah> rickdelscorzo: не, убунтовые выкидыши мне вообще не в кайф )
<rickdelscorzo> hookah, да лан те,народ старается,продвигает,а ты вот так - выкидыш)
<Guest93153> кто знает как отключить функцию GLX_SGI_video_sync ??? см. скрин http://itmages.com/image/view/92780/e78ee051
<nexxxt> rickdelscorzo: я раньше пользовался и федорой и сюзой. и сечас с сюзы пишу
<Bezoomie> Guest93153: а чем она мешает тебе?
<Guest93153> в одной игре из за нее фпс больше 60 не поднемаетса
<nexxxt> так вот с того времени все заметно испортилось
<rickdelscorzo> nexxxt, мне в свое время помешала предустановленная кеда, так и не задалось)
<san4o> и чем же вам другие дистрибы не угодили. хоть кде, хотьгном гуишные утилиты восновном одинаковые. согдасен что есть плюсы в убунты, один из огромнейших неплохая поддержка уймы железа
<hookah> nexxxt: ну в сюзе мне не нравилось только две весчи - первое это кеды, второе - это то что у меня в разных версиях либо одно либо другое не поднималось без бубна
<hookah> nexxxt: вифи в основном
<hookah> nexxxt: в следующей - подняд вифи - не работал звук кажетца или че то еще
<hookah> не помню карой
<hookah> кароч*
<rickdelscorzo> всё хочу прикупить сисблок какой-нить под эксперименты,да вот с финансами напргя у студентов нынче на просторах нашей славной Родины)
<rickdelscorzo> *напряг
<nexxxt> инсталляторы стали красивше, картинки вылизанее, а вот надежности поубавилось заметно
<SUFLEX> nexxxt  точняк
<SergeyIT> rickdelscorzo, а когда напряга не было?
<shattered> при сталине
<san4o> nexxxt: в погоне за юзер френдли и красивыми рюшечками, смысл немного затерялся (
<nexxxt> какой кайф с красивостей новой оси, если она не может подрубиться по вафле с впа2? хотя точку видит и пароль мне известен. моя, блин, точка.
<hookah> shattered: при сталине сисблоков не продавали зато )
<rickdelscorzo> SergeyIT, да никогда, просто констатирую)
<hookah> nexxxt: вот у меня то же самое кажется было на сузи 11.2 или 3 не помню
<nexxxt> я с нее сейчас.
<hookah> nexxxt: и то после того как часа 2 поднимал вайфай вообще
<shattered> зато были прекрасные арифмометры Феликс :-)
<rickdelscorzo> )
<nexxxt> кое-как запустилась. с софтом жопа.
<hookah> на них линукс не ставилсо ))
<nexxxt> устанавливаешь пакет лезут неразрешимые зависимости! я такое видел последний раз лет 6 назад.
<SergeyIT> Однако и в космос полетели...
<Guest93153> кто знает как отключить функцию GLX_SGI_video_sync ??? см. скрин http://itmages.com/image/view/92780/e78ee051
<hookah> SergeyIT: потому что видеоигр не было, вот и фигней меньше страдали - стало быть и мозгами больше пользовались
<SergeyIT> Guest93153, снеси игру и не мучайся
<artus> @voice Guest93153
<rickdelscorzo> Guest93153, боюсь спросить, а зачем её отключать?)
<rickdelscorzo> для общего развития так сказать
<Guest93153> если в версиях виндоуса есть такая функция чтобы отключить то и тут должно отключатса , хотя б с помощю консоли как не как
<Guest93153> rickdelscorzo: из за нее в cs 1.6 показатель fps не поднимаетса больше 60
<Bezoomie> Guest93153:  если отключишь вдруг то играть не сможешь- это ведь как Директ икс
<nexxxt> эта функция отключается и в лине
<hookah> Guest93153: контра зло, удали и не засоряй мозг )
<rickdelscorzo> fps = frame per second = кадров в секунду. А зачем больше 25? я мб далек от всей этой технологии, но вроде человечкий глаз больше воспринять не может
<nexxxt> нужно глянуть на другом компе. но там я ее включал, для лучшей отрисовки.
<Guest93153> рик
<rickdelscorzo> м?)
<nexxxt> ну иногда хочется погаматься
<Guest93153> вот поставь кс и попробуй при 25фпс сыграть)
<Guest93153> в других играх да
<Guest93153> но в кс
<artus> Guest93153: щас вылетиш
<Guest93153> из за чего ?
<artus> из за флуда
<Guest93153> он спросил я ответил
<rickdelscorzo> да я не конкретно в кс,я спрашивал про в целом у народа,мб кто знает)
<Guest93153> ниче я не флужу , если бы я писал 10 строк с одинаковым текством
<rickdelscorzo> часто слышал что надо фпс поднять больше девяноста или того подобного
<artus> Guest93153: ты хочеш поспорить?
<Guest93153> кто использует vlc ?
<Guest93153> артус тебе занятса нечем ?
<Bezoomie> Guest93153:  ))) Ща доиграешься - очень заметно
<artus> ты задал вопрос, ответ никто не знает, тема закрыта
<Guest93153> мне задали вопрос - я ответил ! и я не флудил
<SergeyIT> Guest93153, а  где вопрос по vlc?
<artus> Guest93153: еще раз услышу от тебя про кс получиш бан
<Guest93153> обоже...
<rickdelscorzo> !rules
<ubuntuhelp> Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://help.ubuntu.ru/terms/irc а так же http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Bezoomie> Guest93153:  Спаси и сохраниCS
<Guest93153> как установить vlc плеер ?
<hookah> что за геймерские сходки )
<san4o> щас на ролик тематический наткнлся, всем игроманам и бородатым админам http://www.ex.ua/view/3768661?r=1989,23775   токо незнаю если ли доступ вне Украины
<artus> Guest93153: sudo apt-get install vlc
<hookah> sudo apt-get install vlc
<hookah> artus: опять ты быстрей
<rickdelscorzo> artus, а из-за чего правда кс обсуждать запрещается? 2.9?
<hookah> artus: я тут на еду отвлекаюсь еще )
<SergeyIT> hookah, а еда - это что за прога? (
<Denis86> Я конечно дико извеняюсь, пару часов назад я тут спрашивал совета по смене мас адреса. Мне подсказали что нужно прописать в интерфейс, я прописал. НО! теперь у меня исчез значок подключения локальной сети, в судо ифконфиг все настройки пок
<hookah> SergeyIT: ну что-то типа того ) кроссплатформенная )
<artus> Guest93153: дык закрой синаптик
<Denis86> это вы мне?
<rickdelscorzo> Denis86, а что эт вообще такое?)
<Denis86> а то тут еще кто то общался.
<Denis86> мак адрес- это адрес сетевой платы. у меня провайдер предоставляет доступ по адресу платы
<rickdelscorzo> artus, не ответил мне :-(
<rickdelscorzo> они все такие вроде,в мск по крайней мере
<SergeyIT> Denis86, может проще у провайдера зарегать
<artus> rickdelscorzo: причем здесь кс к этому каналу?
<Denis86> скажите, а как можно узнать емаил пользователя по нику? у меня есть ник того человека, который мне помог.
<rickdelscorzo> artus, ну как, есть убунта, есть проблема
<Denis86> SergeyIT   там вообще дураки сидят. смотрят и говорят мол, мы видим что идут блоки. я спросил что то? они- блокировка по ай пи. типа у меня неправильный адрес в настройках. хотя в ифконфиге все чики пики!
<rickdelscorzo> artus, хотя я могу чё-то не понимать)
<hookah> rickdelscorzo: у убунты проблемы нет ) проблема есть у контры
<Guest93153> как зделать чтобы по умолчанию все сылки открывала опера а не файрфокс ?
<rickdelscorzo> hookah, аа,вот в чем дело)
<Denis86> в настройках наверное оперы
<rickdelscorzo> Guest93153, я б оперу снёс)
<Guest93153> че так ?
<rickdelscorzo> я хромом пользуючь,мне ни опера, ни фф не нужен)
<rickdelscorzo> *пользуюсь
<hookah> кстати фф почему-то злостно тормозит последнее время. а хром - весьма неплох
<Guest93153> я за вас рад!  как говоритса кому шашки а кому домино
<rickdelscorzo> если честно,вообще не вижу преимуществ всех остальных юраузеров)
<san4o> Denis86: даже в нетворк менеджере если не изминяет память было поле где можно вписать локальный мак адрес, хотя более очевидный вопрос почему когда тебя подключал провайдер он не использовал именно твой мак адрес ?
<rickdelscorzo> ну эт канешн так,я и решение довольно субъективное предложил)
<hookah> rickdelscorzo: гугл поглотил твой мозг ))
<rickdelscorzo> hookah, да,скорей всего)
<SUFLEX> rickdelscorzo:  слушай, знаешь как в ff синхронизировать  гугл- аккаунт ? в хроме это встроено
<rickdelscorzo> SUFLEX, не-а,не знаю, чесслово
<SUFLEX> просто закладки хром хранит в google docs. а не в bookmarks
<SUFLEX> rickdelscorzo. по ходу эта проблема не разрешима
<SUFLEX> вообще
<rickdelscorzo> SUFLEX, разрешима,только боюсь тебе бразуер сменить придется)
<rickdelscorzo> зачем подстраиваться под фф если тебе надо не то, что он предлагает?)
<SUFLEX> rickdelscorzo.  хром конечно хорош. но FF c Adblock и Firebug - это просто мощь
<rickdelscorzo> адблок тож есть,меня устраивает, что такое файрбаг не знаю
<SUFLEX> rickdelscorzo. adblock в хроме вообще левый
<SUFLEX> он все равно рекламу качает просто не показывает
<SUFLEX> а в ФФ все как надо с баннерами
<rickdelscorzo> ну могу только посочувствовать, у меня анлим
<SUFLEX> rickdelscorzo. у меня тоже ). просто сам факт раздражает
<SUFLEX> и зарисовка хром тормозит заметно при включении аблока.
<rickdelscorzo> ой да лан,много там чтоль баннер накачает?) а фф кстати у кого то тоже проц нагружал после обновления на 10.10, мб на форуме обсуждалось?
<SUFLEX> а ФФ только ускоряется)
<san4o> SUFLEX: flashblock + adblock  и нет рекламы
<nexxxt> я хром убрал
<nexxxt> систему грузит конкретно
<nexxxt> оставил епифани, оперу и фф
<artus> nexxxt: Oo
<rickdelscorzo> у меня он грузит ток если вклыдок 20+
<nexxxt> для каждого свое назначение
<artus> хром грузит????
<rickdelscorzo> *вкладок
<SUFLEX> 	
<SUFLEX> san4o. да. я знаю)
<nexxxt> artus: да, именно хром.
<hookah> где это хром грузит
<rickdelscorzo> и то если на кждом флеш и ява «ничегосебекакая» загружена
<nexxxt> и вкладок не 20 а на много меньше.
<artus> nexxxt: 10.0.615.0  ниче не грузит )
<SUFLEX> грузит не грузит не знаю. но с просширялами он вообще тормозит и делает все через ж***
<nexxxt> не знаю.
<artus> 30+ вкладок и видео
<hookah> 1.8% оперативной памяти и 0.1% проц раз в секунду у меня ) в настоящий момент, по хтопу посмотрел
<rickdelscorzo> artus, хромиум? стэйбл хром вроде ток 8ая ток вышла недавно
<nexxxt> у мну с хромом как-то сразу не завелось.
<SUFLEX> праильно
<artus> rickdelscorzo: угу
<SUFLEX> нет ХРОМУ). он всех купил
<nexxxt> по скорости вроде ничо так, но по загрузке проца привет полный
<nexxxt> у мну как-то на фф 56 вкладок открыто было (искал одну вещь) и ноут нормально работал, без тупиков.
<rickdelscorzo> в хроме приятно то, что он под каждую вкладку процесс загружает,и если какя-нить вкладка повиснет,её всегда можно закиллить без потери остальных
<rickdelscorzo> в смысле отдельный процесс
<nexxxt> на фф как-то не висло ни разу.
<nexxxt> опера падала - было.
<nexxxt> но тоже давно.
<SUFLEX> rickdelscorzo. это весомый аргумент. это очень нравится
<rickdelscorzo> ну вот если у тя в фф 20 вкладок открыто,и одна повисла,то придется всё киллять
<rickdelscorzo> а так ток одну страницу
<hookah> кстати фф с 10ю вкладками имеет свойство виснуть. и при старте сам по себе долго подгружаетца
<SUFLEX> hookah такое тоже есть.
<rickdelscorzo> + дизайн нравится очень,но субъективно) ничего лишнего
<SUFLEX> rickdelscorzo это тоже да. особенно расположение вкладок
<nexxxt> пойду спать
<nexxxt> всем пока
<SUFLEX> ладно давайте ребята. я ухожу.
<hookah> кстати заметил что если открыть всего одну пустую страницу в хроме, без вкладок - в системе все равно несколько процессов
<rickdelscorzo> давай, пока
<hookah> пока
<rickdelscorzo> эт под расширения
<hookah> rickdelscorzo: в смысле
<rickdelscorzo> ты расширения ставил какие-нить?
<rickdelscorzo> твиттер,баш, или ещё чё-нить
<hookah> rickdelscorzo: не страдаю такими вещами
<rickdelscorzo> ну тада даж не знаю
<rickdelscorzo> но наверняка не просто так)
<hookah> фик его знает. штук 6-7 процессов точно есть
<rickdelscorzo> Настройка и управление -> инструменты -> расширения,посмотри там, мб все таки что-то чтоит
<artus> а не проще диспечер задач хрома глянуть?
<hookah> artus: где?
<hookah> artus: нашел
<artus> ))
<hookah> artus: не, пишет просто Browser - 5-6% (меняетцо)
<hookah> artus: а в процессах их несколько одинаковых, с пинами очень похожими
<hookah> посмотри у себя
<rickdelscorzo> о,а попробуй настройка и управление, инструменты,диспетчер задач
<hookah> rickdelscorzo: проснулся )))
<rickdelscorzo> да я уходил)
<rickdelscorzo> про апрельскую убунту кстати что-нить известно?
<rickdelscorzo> кроме unity
<hookah> rickdelscorzo: ну на оф сайте же че-нить пишуть наверное, почитай
<hookah> artus: ты занят чтоль? тихий какой-то седня )
<artus> hookah: дык тишина )
<hookah> artus: аа ) все-таки есть и в троллях что-то положительное - они хоть развлекают )
<artus> угу )
<rickdelscorzo> нету ничего на офсайте (убунтудотком) :-(
<artus> ну значит ничего и не будет
<hookah> да тож смотрю. пока вроде ниче
<hookah> вообще-то вот
<hookah> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/alpha1
<rickdelscorzo> на хабре только есть статейка,альфу кто-то на ютубе через вм запускал
<hookah> rickdelscorzo: заняться людям нечего, она ж не через 10 лет выйдет
<rickdelscorzo> блин, а я и не заметил >_<
<rickdelscorzo> но всё-таки интересно)
<hookah> rickdelscorzo: вроде ниче особенного, только переход на юнити
<rickdelscorzo> угу
<rickdelscorzo> вот только не пойму, обладателям 4:3 мониторов эт плюс или минус)
<hookah> rickdelscorzo: такие еще есть? О_о
<rickdelscorzo> ну,как минимум у меня)
<hookah> rickdelscorzo: мож он у тебя еще супервыпуклый? ))
<rickdelscorzo> неее,плосканькай)
<hookah> видел я тут за 25 евро сисблок с флоппиком и ГМД-приводом... и купить хочется, и делать с ним нечего
<hookah> чисто так бы поностальгировать
<User444[web]> Привет!!!
<rickdelscorzo> Привет!!!
<User444[web]> Ребят вы не могли бы мне помочь пожалуйста????
<rickdelscorzo> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<artus> !ask | User444[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User444[web]: please see above
<hookah> =)
<rickdelscorzo> )
<hookah> присоединиться чтоле
<hookah> !ask
<hookah> не работает (
<User444[web]> кто нибудь слышал об viavre ?
<rickdelscorzo> поломалась
<hookah> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> hookah, Fail!
<hookah> обиделся на меня бот -(
<rickdelscorzo> ViAvRe – дистрибутив для всесторонней антивирусной проверки
<User444[web]> Кто нить пробовал его на флешку привинтить???
<rickdelscorzo> а в чем проблема?
<rickdelscorzo> судя по описанию обычный лайв сд
<User444[web]> просто у меня проблемы с переносом образа на флешку ..... или я что то не так делаю в cmd  или сама утилита которая была вкомплекте dd.exe  что то не правильно выполняет ....
<rickdelscorzo> как вариант, unetbootin и выбор данного образа
<rickdelscorzo> попробуй,мб проканает
<artus> а причем тут собственно сам cmd , dd.exe ну и до куччи viavre ??
<artus> унетбутина с головой для записи любой исошки на флеш
<artus> кроме дебиана )
<rickdelscorzo> а что значит «с головой»?
<User444[web]> у меня есть образ viavre.raw  через прогу dd.exe  я пытаюсь установить на флеху ... но в итоге у меня при загрузке с флехи просто много надписей grub было ... установил его на флешку  .... ничего .... unetbootin тоже не помог ....
<hookah> artus: я седне нашел у себя генту лайв двд 2007 ))
<User444[web]> не помог до конца ... то есть при загрузке виснет ....
<hookah> artus: оно у меня не запустилось даже - обругало меня что ксорг не настроен и вообще у меня ни одного монитора нету ))
<rickdelscorzo> hookah, мб и вправду нет?) а это всё матрица)
<hookah> rickdelscorzo: кто знает ) хорошо что оно меня таблетками накормить не пыталось
<rickdelscorzo> User444[web], не очень понятно как это всё относится к убунту,он как минимум на openSUSe
<artus> User444[web]: а слить образ для флешки не ?
<User444[web]> я в курсе .... просто мне на форумах опенсюсе ничего не сказали, просто проигнорили .... я подумал может здесь помогут ....
<artus> а суся то тут при чем ?
<User444[web]> эта viavre на ней сделана насколько я понял ...
<rickdelscorzo> artus, «Дистрибутив построен на основе OpenSuse 11.1 и включает в свой состав следующие компоненты: 1. Ядро 2.6.27.29  2. KDE 3.5.10 и т.д.»
<rickdelscorzo> эт про виавре
<artus> User444[web]: http://code.google.com/p/viavre/ слева выбирай образ для флеши
<hookah> rickdelscorzo: ужос, нафик он нужен такой
<artus> и вообще ) прекращай офтопить
<artus> темболее этот бред нафиг не нужен
<User444[web]> иногда бывает нужен ....
<rickdelscorzo> дык по-мойму проще лайв сд на winPE сделать с нужными антивирями и файрволами
<User444[web]> у меня етсь этот файлик на который ссылка слева ... там получается что при открытии архива непонятный файл формата raw с которыми я никогда не работал ... и разобраться тоже не могу ... ((((( тупо не получается его на флеху нормально перекинуть
<rickdelscorzo> User444[web], http://paste.ubuntu.com/ тут тож самое вставь если не сложно
<rickdelscorzo> или у меня одного кракозябры?
<artus> ну дык тебе на канал вендоводов с их непонятными файликами в непонятных архивах
<rickdelscorzo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/545409/
<rickdelscorzo> эт как под линем делать
<hookah> artus: тут вообще было круто вчера - настраивал на маке челу одному семерку венду. скачал архиватор 7zip кажетцо - а он заархивирован в рар
<rickdelscorzo> схожее мне кажется и изпод вин должно быть
<hookah> artus: одаренные ребята архиватор выкладывают в архиве
<rickdelscorzo> hookah, бывает)
<hookah> вендоводы это ужас какой-то
<User444[web]> все это я уже качал и штудировал от а до я ... ничего не выходит все равно ....
<rickdelscorzo> а какже раньше в комплект к сидюку дрова на компакт диске прикладывали?)
<artus> hookah: ога ) есть такое )
<rapidsp> hookah: а нефик с варезников качать :)
<artus> User444[web]: значит не суждено
<hookah> rapidsp: дык с разных пробовал. но мне бы таки и в голову не пришло ) если чел качает архиватор - значит у него его нету )
<Bezoomie> после команды weechat-curses , что дальше ввести надо, забыл (
<hookah> Bezoomie: изучи уже мануал на оф сайте )
<User444[web]> понятно ... будем что нить другое мутить тогда....пробовать .... спс ребят ...
<Bezoomie> я там и сижу
<hookah> Bezoomie: ну и че там не написано чтоль? )
<Bezoomie>  hookah:  чё трудно сказать?
<rickdelscorzo> кстати винрар с офсайта если не ошибаюсь в кзешнике
<rapidsp> качают хрен знает что, хрен знает откуда, а потом саппорт разбирайся в этих кроссвордах
<rickdelscorzo> ставишь кроссовер ну и так далее,думаю ты понял)
<rapidsp> так... крик души :)
<hookah> Bezoomie: дык я-то как раз тебе в прошлый раз и объяснял как из-под него выйти. долго объяснял. а если ты за 2 недели не научился им пользоваться - это я тебе чтоль виноват?
<Bezoomie> artus:  что нужно набрать после вичат- курсес ?
<artus> Bezoomie: /exit
<artus> ))
<hookah> artus: =)
<Bezoomie> это выход
<artus>  /connect
<rickdelscorzo> а эт присоедниться
<rickdelscorzo> я прав?)
<Bezoomie> Хорош прикалываться , я вот ща реально в тетрадь пишу
<hookah> тут смотрю гении мысли собрались )
<rickdelscorzo> нутк)
<hookah> Bezoomie: /connect набирай
<artus> Bezoomie: http://the-bosha.ru/2009/10/07/weechat/
<rickdelscorzo> один другого эрудированей)
<Bezoomie> скажите что набрать блин
<artus> тебе уже сказали)
<LeNsTR> чочоч?
<LeNsTR> срачек на моей убунте?
<hookah> Bezoomie: слуш тебе три раза сказали коннект набирай
<Bezoomie> хватит скажите как на этот серв включиться из вичата
<Bezoomie> набрал конект
<hookah> Bezoomie: как этот сервер называетцо?
<artus> иии
<Guest93153> как в УБУНТУ уменьшить размер значков на роб. столе ???
<chemodan71> !nick chemodan71
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nick chemodan71'
<hookah> а куда коннект - не набрал чтоль? ))
<Bezoomie> Error with command "connect" (try /help connect)
<chemodan71> Доброй ночи! Подскажите пожалуйста, как тут регистрироваться? ubuntuhelp пишет: В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на гугле.
<hookah> Bezoomie: ну так попробуй /хелп коннект, вдруг поможет )
<LeNsTR> да вы ебанулись
<Guest93153> ))
<LeNsTR> Bezoomie: /connect freenode
<LeNsTR> и пойдет
<rickdelscorzo> Ленстр,чего материшься
<rickdelscorzo> нехорошо имхо
<LeNsTR> срать :) нервы нубику портите :3
<rickdelscorzo> )
<hookah> обиделся и ушОл ))
<LeNsTR> тем лучше :)
<hookah> LeNsTR: да блин объяснял я ему уже все, недели три назад. он безбожно тупил, я ему буквально все команды по 4 раза написал вплоть до /join
<hookah> LeNsTR: так он счас опять
<LeNsTR> ыть
<LeNsTR> ну баньте чо ^_^
<hookah> LeNsTR: да зачем банить ) пытаемся научить его юзать мозг
<hookah> а он сопротивляется зараза
<LeNsTR> а зачем ему вичат?
<rickdelscorzo> http://www.weechat.org/files/doc/stable/weechat_quickstart.ru.html так вотже на русском вроде
<hookah> LeNsTR: хочет быть продвинутым наверное
<Guest93153> как уменьшить размер иконок на робочем столе в убунту ?
<rickdelscorzo> рабочем - работа
<Guest93153> rickdelscorzo: а серьезно ?
<rickdelscorzo> пкм по значку, изменить размер значка
<rickdelscorzo> серьезней некуда)
<Guest93153> а всех сразу никак ?
<rickdelscorzo> нз,а что,так сного значков?)
<rickdelscorzo> *много
<Guest93153> ага)
 * hookah думает: "вичат одолевает БЕЗУУУМИЕ"
<LeNsTR> :) ща ведь зайдет еще
<LeNsTR> с вычата
<hookah> LeNsTR: дык он с него недели две сидел вроде ) а тут вдруг забыл ))
<hookah> LeNsTR: или врал что сидел - фик его знает
<bezoomie>  )))) А вот и Я ))))
<LeNsTR> ну вот, с вичата )
<hookah> bezoomie: ты победил его?))
<rickdelscorzo> ну вот видишь как хорошо)
<rickdelscorzo> ток зачем?)
<bezoomie> hookah:  помогли
<hookah> rickdelscorzo: )
<hookah> bezoomie: зато видишь, как приятно - сам сделал (почти) =)
<chemodan71> Что-то я ничего не понимаю - зарегистрирован я здесь или нет?
<bezoomie> Вот вы самые умные , только издеваетесь, ну ни чего , учусь быстро и в вашу Команду Войду ( Умников)
<hookah> bezoomie: дык учись, учись, мы только за. мы же тебе помогаем приучиться юзать мозг
<bezoomie> Чтоб такие как rickdelscorzo  и hookah  не умничали и не судили строго, что я типа такой тупой )
<rickdelscorzo> chemodan71, напиши /msg nickserv identify 'vot tut tvoi parol'
<rickdelscorzo> да кто умничает)
<bezoomie> hookah:  а я , что по твоему делаю ))) ???
<LeNsTR> :-)
<hookah> bezoomie: ну ты же спрашивал какую команду ввести? тебе сказали - /connect. это команда. так? на твой вопрос ответили? )) остальное мог и сам догадаться - зачем спрашивать все до буквы?
<hookah> так не научишься имхо )
<bezoomie> hookah:  Ты с острил , а не ответил, и чат привротился в флудильню , так как ты с провацировал , )))
<LeNsTR> Чочо опять срачек? :)
<chemodan71> rickdelscorzo, спасибо. Сейчас попробую.
<LeNsTR> Мож хотите на котенка моего посмотреть ? ^_^
<hookah> LeNsTR: у меня своих 2 штуки )
<rickdelscorzo> bezoomie, а всё-таки, зачем те это надо было?) чем xchat не устроил?
<LeNsTR> у меня тож 2е)
<hookah> rickdelscorzo: хчат зло потому что )
<rickdelscorzo> а у меня кошка падла,гадит везде до куда дотянется)
<bezoomie> rickdelscorzo:  я хочу к терминалу привыкнуть
<LeNsTR> Ы
<rickdelscorzo> hookah, меня устраивает)
<bezoomie> rickdelscorzo:  brc xfnf ytn yfabu vyt yt ye;ty
<hookah> rickdelscorzo: ненене, в топку хчат ) на то он и Х чат ) и это не икс )
<LeNsTR> у меня у кота расстройство желудка было после того как он собачей еды нажрался, бегал по квартире и с громким "мяу" срал налево и направо :)
<rickdelscorzo> хз, я собачий корм по-пьяни наспор жрал, ничо вроде,питательна)
<rickdelscorzo> мб просрочен был?)
<bezoomie> rickdelscorzo:  хсhat нет и не нужен, даж не рассказывай про него мне не интересно
<LeNsTR> нене,  просто котам его нельзя)
<rickdelscorzo> bezoomie, да я и не думал)
<rickdelscorzo> LeNsTR, интересная бага)
<LeNsTR> ^^
<hookah> у них несовместимость на низжем уровне )
<bezoomie> rickdelscorzo:  и что вам мешало сказать как правильно заити с вичата , пока мне не написали в приват , никто не помог из вас
<rickdelscorzo> bezoomie, чесслово,я и не знал, ниразу им не пользовался) просто правда вроде несложно
<hookah> bezoomie: да что же ты докопался-то. ты не понимаешь одной вещи - здесь до последней буквы ничего тебе никто не будет рассказывать - надо учиться пользоваться мозгом же
<rickdelscorzo> bezoomie, не обижайся ток ^_^
<hookah> bezoomie: и кстати могу напомнить что когда ты на него переходил, все команды я тебе писал, и не по одному разу даже
<LeNsTR> Да забейте вы на эти команды, смотрите какая маленькая няшка http://itmages.com/image/view/92728/31e5618a
<hookah> bezoomie: так что не надо тут, если бы захотел - уже давно мог бы научитцо. так что давай без обид, ок?
<bezoomie> hookah:  Хорош Умничать, Надо твой Мозг подключить к моему - и перекачать информацию, Так Норм Будет? )
<hookah> bezoomie: у меня порты закрыты и файервол стоит )
<LeNsTR> так в пору девушкам отшивать лол :D
<hookah> LeNsTR: бееелое )
<LeNsTR> ^______^
<hookah> )
<rickdelscorzo> LeNsTR, от неё шерсти наверн ппц скок?)
<hookah> LeNsTR: зачем ты нарисовал утконоса? О_о
<LeNsTR> Знакомые говорят что да, я не вижу, привык уже наверное :)
<ubuntar> LeNsTR ппц во тапок-то)
<rickdelscorzo> ))
<LeNsTR> та он маааленький)
<LeNsTR> он еще раза в 3 вырасти должен)
<LeNsTR> ему ж годик всего
<ubuntar> а это ты штоле с ним)?
<bezoomie> hookah:  Обещаю что по поводу Вичата не задам вопрос, По крайней мере про подключение , записано в тетрадь, и чем чаще буду входить тем быстрее запомню , Парни я не накого не обиделся , Я РЕАЛЬНО УЧУСЬ . хочу научиться но вы
<bezoomie> остряки молодцы , хоть как то помогаете )))
<rickdelscorzo> а чо,понравился?))
<LeNsTR> агай
<rickdelscorzo> bezoomie, а вот эт читал? мб попроще былоб) http://www.weechat.org/files/doc/stable/weechat_quickstart.ru.html
<hookah> bezoomie: да лан ) кстати мануал который на русском - весьма толковый, сам просматриваю. можно автоматизировать процесс входа полностью
<rickdelscorzo> hookah, ты тож с вичата чтоле?
<hookah> rickdelscorzo: ну дык
<rickdelscorzo> все тру линуксоиды на вичате,а я один как лашара?)
<hookah> rickdelscorzo: все что кроме вичата - зло и не нужно ))
 * LeNsTR Ъ линуксоед же ^_^` http://d.pr/k6qI
<bezoomie> hookah:  Когда читаю плохо понимаю , ВОт )
<bezoomie> мне над показать и всё , а дальше сам как нибудь разберусь
<Guest93153> народ поставил VLC плеер , звук идет ток из центральной колонки , система 5.1 подключены ток 3 передние колонки + саб , кто знает как зделать чтобы звук в плеере воспроизводился из всех 3х колонок ?
<LeNsTR> ой не палюсь
<LeNsTR> к Ъ линуксоиду это вот http://itmages.ru/image/view/276/f17195
<bezoomie> Guest93153: Кстате на форуме Убунту написано про 5*1
<ubuntar>  bezoomie сделай Alt+1 потом Ctrl+x и потом /set *
<LeNsTR> ^_^`
<rickdelscorzo> LeNsTR, гг)
<bezoomie> ну и че?
<ubuntar> bezoomie: и увидишь конфиг. И потом делай /set опция аргумент
<ubuntar> так можно сделать автоподключение и много чего. Конфиг почитай,сам поймёшь
<bezoomie> спасибо ща попробую
<bezoomie> я правильно понял? эта команда старт пишет для автоподключения  =""
 * hookah думает что все-таки надо убить 64х и ставить i386 версию
<hookah> bezoomie: мм, не понял, ты о чем?
<bezoomie> hookah: читай мануал )
<ubuntar> bezoomie: ну там по умолчанию нет ничего,вот и вписывай /set бла-бла сервак
<hookah> bezoomie: дык я мануал знаю, че читать. я не понял суть твоего предложения
<hookah> )
<rick2> о,вроде работает
<rick2> а ништяком так,трушно довольно-таки
<ubuntar> bezoomie: что-то типа /set irc.server.freenode.addresses  chat.freenode.net/6667
<LeNsTR> о_О
<ubuntar> \(O_o)/
<hookah> так, ладно, пора спать
<hookah> всем спокойного времени суток
<rick2> давай,пока
#ubuntu-ru 2010-12-19
<bezoomie>  я вот что прописал /set irc.server.freenode.autojoin = "#ubuntu-ru"
<iLeNsTR> хм
<iLeNsTR> bezoomie: = не надо
<iLeNsTR> инфа 100%
<iLeNsTR> просто пробел :)
<bezoomie> равно не я ставил
<bezoomie> то что вышло прислал
<rickdelscorzo> iLeNsTR, обманываешь) http://infametr.ru/infa/6205170
<iLeNsTR>  /set irc.server.freenode.autoconnect on
<iLeNsTR> это раз
<iLeNsTR>  /set irc.server.freenode.autojoin "#ubuntu-ru"
<iLeNsTR> это 2
<iLeNsTR> а теперь проверяем)
<bezoomie> ок сек
<LeNsTR> видишь оно не вернулось
<LeNsTR> а)
<LeNsTR> забыл после этого набрать /save
<lenstr1> ну вот чо)
<iLeNsTR> так то
<iLeNsTR> для картинки)
<iLeNsTR> http://d.pr/9UtN
<LeNsTR> вообще я вспомнил почему я не стал его тут юзать... страшненький :D а настраивать лень)
<bezoomie> блин сеив не набрал
<LeNsTR> ы
<bezoomie> Сейчас отключаюсь и проверим ) что вышло )
<rickdelscorzo> LeNsTR, ты кидал две ссылки, одна красива вторая негламурная
<rickdelscorzo> LeNsTR, первое, что за клиент?)
<LeNsTR> гг
<LeNsTR> Colloquy
<rickdelscorzo> или ваще мак?)
<bezoomie> Ура
<rickdelscorzo> а
<rickdelscorzo> ща глянем
<bezoomie> LeNsTR:  получилось )
<LeNsTR> ^^
<bezoomie> а что про картинку ты говорил , я не записал )
<LeNsTR> это я для себя)
<rickdelscorzo> так она ток под мак вроде
<rickdelscorzo> или туплю?
<LeNsTR> Все верно :)
<bezoomie> О всеравно спасибо тебе))) теперь hookah -очумеет от моих возможностей  ))))
<rickdelscorzo> блин)
<bezoomie> Ладно ВсеМ СпасиБо , Спокоиной ноЧи ))
<lolman_> здраствуйте
<lolman_> есть ктото что не занят ?
<LeNsTR> День добрый :)
<rickdelscorzo> lolman_, в чём вопрос то?
<ubuntar> !ask | lolman_
<ubuntuhelp> lolman_: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<ubuntar> wake up, neo
<LeNsTR> rickdelscorzo: а под линукса няшный quassel есть :) http://itmages.ru/image/view/23083/9d23025d
<LeNsTR> http://itmages.ru/image/view/33472/154a07c8
<LeNsTR> ^_^
<jillsmitt> дожили =)
<rickdelscorzo> ивправду няшно
<artus> чем он няшный ?
<rickdelscorzo> приятен)
<jillsmitt> LeNsTR: весь Qt-софт няшный
<LeNsTR> А тож!
<LeNsTR> Вот только под маков выглядит как говно :)
<jillsmitt> но функционал отстой
<LeNsTR> ну смотря какой софт)
<jillsmitt> квазел
<rickdelscorzo> LeNsTR, сложно генту собирать?)
<LeNsTR> jillsmitt: а чего там хитрого надо?
<LeNsTR> rickdelscorzo: наверное первый раз сложно от незнания :)
<jillsmitt> грамотное DCC
<jillsmitt> для начала
<ubuntar> rickdelscorzo главное - читай хендбук
<LeNsTR> jillsmitt: а, ну файлы в irc не кидаю)
<rickdelscorzo> это-то понятно
<jillsmitt> LeNsTR: видишь как тебе повезло =)
<rickdelscorzo> я правильно понимаю,есть ядро в исходниках,ты его компилишь и добавляешь модули ток которые тебе нужны
<jillsmitt> кто-то ошибся каналом
<rickdelscorzo> или я слишком примитивно и банально мыслю?)
<jillsmitt> сходи на #gentoo-ru
<ubuntar> rickdelscorzo: ну это и убунте можно сделать
<rickdelscorzo> да я ток примеряюсь)
<rickdelscorzo> ubuntar, а в чем тада смак генты?
<ubuntar> rickdelscorzo: вот например для 8.04 это результат такой настройки http://itmages.ru/image/view/3514/c4dc38
<ubuntar> rickdelscorzo в том,что там всё компилится из почти самых свежих кодов
<ubuntar> горячие пирожки,которые ты делаешь дома,а не покупаешь где-то)
<rickdelscorzo> дык ониж не кашерны могут оказаться
<rickdelscorzo> как в федоре
<rickdelscorzo> или я чего то не понимаю
<jillsmitt> ты не понимаешь одной просто вещи
<ubuntar> поэтому пользуешь только проверенное ПО и нужное
<jillsmitt> у каждого дистрибутива есть концепция или философия
<jillsmitt> ты знакомишься с ней в первую очередь
<jillsmitt> если устраивает - идешь дальше
<jillsmitt> не устраивает - ищешь что-то другое
<jillsmitt> ты познакомился с философией этого дистрибутива?
<rickdelscorzo> угу, как я начитался, федора для тестеров,убунта для конечного пользования по возможности, генту для самоделкиных
<jillsmitt> а для чего остальные тысяча дистрибутивов?
<ubuntar> верно сказано. Не нравится-не ешь наши пирожки)
<rickdelscorzo> я самые гугловерхние описал)
<rickdelscorzo> мандрива для кодеров
 * jillsmitt давно не смеялся
<rickdelscorzo> папи линукс для маломестных
<ubuntar> rickdelscorzo первый раз слышу про мандриву такое
<rickdelscorzo> да вот где то было такое
<rickdelscorzo> я особо не вчитывался,неинтеречно было
<rickdelscorzo> неинтересно*
<jillsmitt> rickdelscorzo: тебе нравится убунту?
<rickdelscorzo> угу
<jillsmitt> в чем проблема тогда?
<rickdelscorzo> а мб другой больше понра?)
<rickdelscorzo> и будет удобней
<LeNsTR> чочо?
<LeNsTR> фишка генты в горячих пирожках? :)
<LeNsTR> а как же юзы?
<rickdelscorzo> а я в силу своей ограничености этого не знаю
<LeNsTR> позволяет кучу дряни не тащить в систему)
<ubuntar> LeNsTR ну это уже приправы ))
<jillsmitt> rickdelscorzo: ограниченность распирается не дистром, а его использованием
<jillsmitt> в основе у всех gnu/linux - ядро linux
<jillsmitt> дальше ограниченность каждой группы людей приобретает форму
<jillsmitt> пре*
<ubuntar> *при
<ubuntar> ))
<rickdelscorzo> лан,я спать, всем пока
<chemodan71> А не подскажете, что за ерунда с апплетом часов - в настройках поставил показывать температуру и погоду, и он мне вот что показывает: http://itmages.ru/image/view/92828/21c0d980
<chemodan71> Температура -7 сейчас, а показывает моросящий дождь с градом...
<jillsmitt> chemodan71: проверь настройку
<jillsmitt> вероятно местоположение областного центра
<jillsmitt> или у вас это могут быть региональные центры
<lolman_> помогите решить проблему: вставляю LiveCD но грузитса сама Убунту а не Live , и пишет при загрузке что не готов или не подключен диск /media/files
<chemodan71> jillsmitt, спасибо, попробую поменять настройки.
<jillsmitt> lolman_: нужно сделать правильный выбор устройства загрузки
<lolman_> кто знает как открыть СД флешку в убунте ?
<cr1me> Привет всем
<lolman_> здаров!
<lolman_> кто знает как открыть SD флешку в убунте ?
<cr1me> подскажите пожалалуйста. хочу в машинку записать аудио сд есть какой нибудь простой удобный быстрый способ?
<cr1me> SD? карт ридером насколько я понимаю
<lolman_> да
<lolman_> ой не
<lolman_> через ЮСБ порт вставлена
<lolman_> через спец. переходник
<pingtimeout> для записи диска простой и удобный - http://www.gnome.org/projects/brasero
<cr1me> а он в аудио сд конвертит?
<lolman_> мне просто надо коекакую инфу скинуть на флеш
<cr1me> я поковырялся но портить болванку не захотелось.
<cr1me> а руками она не монтируется? он вообще не видит сд карту через переходник?
<lolman_> я даже не знаю какая там файл. система на ней
<pingtimeout> можно записать образ и проверить. еще есть K3B
<lolman_> сек попробую ребут
<cr1me> К3Б не кде?
<lolman_> елки-палки не помогло
<lolman_> не открывает флешку которая подключена через ЮСБ порт. помогите решить проблему...
<jillsmitt> lolman_: тебе следует обратиться к технической документации по устройству
<jillsmitt> и поюзать lsusb
<lolman_> хорошо спасибо
<lolman_> jillsmitt: а не подскажите програму на подобе виндовского фотошопа ?
<lolman_> подобие*
<jillsmitt> lolman_: Adobe Photoshop CS
<Tenshigo> в какой переменной хранится результат команды в bash?
<lolman_> для линукса тож подходит ?
<jillsmitt> lolman_: нет
<lolman_> тогда зачем вы его написали?
<jillsmitt> потому что вы попросили
<lolman_> прочитайте внимательно вопрос
<lolman_> на подоби
<lolman_> е
<Tenshigo> lolman_: нет программы подобного уровня под линукс.
<Tenshigo> точка
<jillsmitt> полностью согласен
<lolman_> ну а какой програмой можно заменить его ? пониже уровня...
<Tenshigo> gimp хоть и хорош, но до уровня Adobe Photoshop не дотягивает.
<rg45> гимп
<jillsmitt> Tenshigo: в нем есть все необходимое
<jillsmitt> включая модули
<jillsmitt> не будем забывать, что лежит под ним
<Tenshigo> jillsmitt: этого мало...
<jillsmitt> зависит от человека
<Tenshigo> он сложен, необходимость переучивать очевидна. кому это надо?
<Tenshigo> + желательно владеть скриптовым языком для написания плагина
<lolman_> еще 1 такой вопросик. обезательно обновлять видео драйвер через System-Administrator-Апаратные драйвера(плата) или всеже можно с офф сайта ?
<Tenshigo> не обязательно
<lolman_> видео карта nVidia GeForce 9800GT
<jillsmitt> Tenshigo: кому надо, тот пользуется
<Tenshigo> jillsmitt: в том то и дело что никому это не надо, исключая мизерное комьюнити gimpa
<Tenshigo> можешь этого не принимать, но это правда и от это нечего не изменит. большинство всегда право!
<Tenshigo> хотя с точки зрени индивидуума это дикость
<jillsmitt> ты прав, это мое дело, к счастью большинство, на которое ты опираешься не использует возможности фотожопы за пределами возможностей гимпа
<lolman_> а что заметин старый добрый winamp ?)
<lolman_> заменит*
<jillsmitt> Tenshigo: и да, это тот же человек, который не мог три дня поставить убунту?
<jillsmitt> lolman_: я тебе кое что припас, дружочек
<cr1me> Audacious -альтернатива винампа
<jillsmitt> lolman_: http://wiki.opennet.ru/Windows2Linux
<lolman_> спасибо
<TomFarr> lolman_: да всё что угодно, от rhythmbox'a, audacious, totem ну и конечно же далеко позади оставляет винамп -  www.prostopleer.com
<Tenshigo> jillsmitt: не ручаюсь что это он...
<lolman_> jillsmitt: дружочек? мы знакомы?
<jillsmitt> lolman_: если возникнет еще вопрос с аналогами сразу по той ссылке
<jillsmitt> я доходчиво объяснил?
<Tenshigo> jillsmitt: и кстати... Adobe Photoshop отличная программа достойная похвалы. а не вульганости вида фотожопа.
<jillsmitt> многие, избирающие путь превращения ubuntu в windows проходят долгий и сложный путь, в результате терпят неудачу
<jillsmitt> Tenshigo: не думаю, это продукт, над которым трудятся тысячи людей за деньги
<Tenshigo> и я уверен что через лет так 10 Photoshop будт на линуксе.
<jillsmitt> Tenshigo: вопрос его нужности
<Tenshigo> может раньше, но 5 лет мининимум....
<Tenshigo> он нужен.
<Tenshigo> причем многим.
<LeNsTR> красные глазки убрать, грудь увеличить ^_^
<jillsmitt> и должен быть нужен мне тоже
<Tenshigo> LeNsTR: ты меня спалил -_О
<jillsmitt> эх я неверный, не пользуюсь фотошопом
<LeNsTR> а я pixelmator юзаю :)
<LeNsTR> легкий быстрый и няшный ^_^
<Tenshigo> О_О то что под мак?
<Tenshigo> классная вещь кстати...
<LeNsTR> yeah
<Tenshigo> вспомнил, фотошопа под линукс никогда не будет -_-. ведь есть мак!
<jillsmitt> его тут и не должно быть
<Tenshigo> как я про него забыл, про няшную систему...
<cr1me> я слишком долгое время провел под шопом не могу юзать гим
<cr1me> поднял под вайном фотошоп
<cr1me> на 1.2 вайн работает стабильно
<cr1me> на 1.3 окна пропадают
<LeNsTR> ну вообще вот ес чо http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/linux/110096/
<LeNsTR> инженерный отдел адоби как бы и не против
<LeNsTR> вы только отпишитесь что вам оно надо
<jillsmitt> уверен, народу будет очень мало
<LeNsTR> "UPD Сотрудники Adobe попросили не спамить форуму запроса а голосовать здесь"
<jillsmitt> по большому счету для многих фотошоп - это отличный повод оправдать свои виртуальные потребности
<LeNsTR> да его уже заспамили))
<cr1me> 7к голосов вроде
<cr1me> маловато чтобы выпустили них шоп
<Tenshigo> LeNsTR: никому оно не надо... еденицам
<Tenshigo> LeNsTR: система линукс просто не пригодна для получения прибыли.
<Tenshigo> нет прибыли, но есть идеалогия, как была система для энтузиастов так и останеться навсегда.
<LeNsTR> Ну Марк же решил музыку втюхивать бубунтоедам :)
<LeNsTR> правда не знаю как успехи, но я надеюсь у него полуичтся)
<Tenshigo> LeNsTR: метко попал. но таких мест очень мало.
<LeNsTR> облачный диск на Ubuntu One тот же
<LeNsTR> сейчас модно продавать сервисы
<Tenshigo> ну я лично dropbox предпочитаю -_-
<LeNsTR> и я :)
<Tenshigo> и втопку это One. его наверно будут юзать кто dropbox не пробовал.
<Tenshigo> так то врядли это стартап -_-
<jillsmitt> ни то, ни другое не вызывает восхищения
<Tenshigo> восхищаться нужно женщинами, друзьями. а система это всего  и только то инструмент для достижения цели.
<Tenshigo> не стоит олицетворять такие вещи
<LeNsTR> танунях
<LeNsTR> так же не интересно :D
<LeNsTR> на тему олицетворений систем можно столько нафантазировать)
<Tenshigo> а ну да... тут же идеологов полно -_-
<LeNsTR> без них скучно)
<jillsmitt> Tenshigo: причем тут идеология?
<jillsmitt> тут без идеологии все просто
<Tenshigo> LeNsTR:  вон оно что... ну и коварщина -_-
<jillsmitt> Tenshigo: если бы не было идеологов, мир бы давно уже был другим
<Tenshigo> jillsmitt: нехрена... было бы все нормально ты бы так не пытался отрицать Photoshop, еще бы обрадовался что коммерческая компанию удостоила взора линукс
<Tenshigo> а нет... идеология такова. никакой пропиетарщины и платных программ, харам!
<jillsmitt> никто не отрицает, не надо выходить из себя, я утверждаю, что это не необходимый для решения поставленных задач инструмент
<jillsmitt> ты идиолог
<jillsmitt> у тебя корпоративная идеология
<Tenshigo> даже если ты и по началу отрицаеш эту идеологию, тебе ее навяжет сообщество разными путями
<Tenshigo> о какой свободе вообще тогда речь?
<jillsmitt> да вам покажи любой список топа - вы тут же начнете этот список осваивать, придавать всему смысл и защищать его как мать родную
<Tenshigo> большой мыльный пузырь. Бах!
<Tenshigo> заметь. я никого не защищаю и пользуюсь гимпом.
<jillsmitt> именно те, кого ты называешь идеологами, менее пристрастно относятся к софту, чем жертвы корпорантов
<jillsmitt> которых убедили, что это надо
<rg45> Одел К  и идеалогия в пользу linux ;)
<jillsmitt> я не хочу задеть или унизить, но это факт
<jillsmitt> я бы тоже свой кусок хлеба защищал
<Tenshigo> между прочим я с этим никак не связан... вообще никак.
<Tenshigo> я просто разгружаю вагоны! ухаха.
<jillsmitt> а я водопроводчик
<Tenshigo> без образования дальше этого не пойдешь, а учиться я не хочу
<jillsmitt> я тебя обрадую
<jillsmitt> в таком мире как наш, без образования не только работу трудно найти
<jillsmitt> но и увлечения
<LeNsTR> бумажка об образовании нынче только в госучрах помогает просиживать свой зад за зп
<jillsmitt> это не так
<Tenshigo> как нижний класс я вроде должен из кожы вон лезть что бы на**ть в душу бизнесменам и коммерсантам. но увы. я сам себе идеолог
<jillsmitt> ты всегда сможешь пойти дальше и дальше
<jillsmitt> а докторам хорошо доплачивают
<Tenshigo> LeNsTR: нехрена... сколько раз пробовал устроиться. даже до проверки не доходит.
<LeNsTR> ы
<jillsmitt> и еще есть правио для учреждений
<Tenshigo> без бумажки ты никто....
<LeNsTR> ну в таком случае мало что поможет)
<jillsmitt> сотрудники должны соответствовать должности
<jillsmitt> иначе штраф
<LeNsTR> Tenshigo: ну вот видишь, ты говоришь что даже до проверки бумажки не доходит
<LeNsTR> так что кой от нее толк :)
<Tenshigo> LeNsTR: по это причине то и не доходит потому что ее нет -_-
<LeNsTR> нде
<Tenshigo> бюрократы хреновы.
<jillsmitt> Tenshigo: вскоре графистов будут принимать только с дипломами от Adobe или на худой конец сертификатами местной шаражки
<Tenshigo> но такова жизнь, и топиться по этому поводу не собираюсь -_О
<jillsmitt> ужас в ночи
<jillsmitt> тут на помощь приходит двойная игра
<jillsmitt> ты получаешь деньги за одно, вкладываешь их в развитие другого
<jillsmitt> по большому счету, все коммерческие системы и продукты кормят линукс
<jillsmitt> так или иначе, но линукс на вершине пищевой цепи
<jillsmitt> вот вам шутка дня
<jillsmitt> -_О
<LeNsTR> \(^_^)/
<Tenshigo> jillsmitt: только несколько компаний вкладываються в линукс и то в ядро.
<jillsmitt> Tenshigo: все зависит от уровня сознания, дорогой директор депо
<LeNsTR> На самом деле дофига)
<jillsmitt> директор депо тоже "вагоны разгружает"
<jillsmitt> только сидя в кресле
<Tenshigo> LeNsTR: ну я про крупные
<jillsmitt> и мелкие
<jillsmitt> и крупные
<jillsmitt> многие линуксоиды, освобождаясь от работы, садятся за свой линукс дома и тратят время и деньги на него
<jillsmitt> а кто там кого обслуживает... эх
<Tenshigo> вообще да... какова бы то нибыло любую работу нужно выполнять.
<LeNsTR> Во, хорошие слова
<Tenshigo> с линуксмо деньги не заработаешь. это факт
<LeNsTR> пойду работать
<LeNsTR> Tenshigo: ты это админам скажи ^_^
<jillsmitt> Tenshigo: знаешь... история видит других ярких личностей, которые показывают обратное
<LeNsTR> Tenshigo: а еще жава/ruby/python девелоперам)
<jillsmitt> и Trolltech
<jillsmitt> тоже ждет этих вбросов по поводу заработка
<LeNsTR> ага)
<Tenshigo> только крупные компании могут это себе позволить... стартапы на маках в основном
<LeNsTR> пф
<jillsmitt> все
<jillsmitt> я сваливаю
<jillsmitt> это уже другая тема
<LeNsTR> и то верно
<jillsmitt> Tenshigo: лучше быть с идеологией, чем без нее!
<Tenshigo> лучше в себя верить, даже если хреново... это единственная правильная идеология и главное никогда не измениться.
<Tenshigo> сама вечность...
<Tenshigo> но это уже меня понесло конечно...-_-
<jillsmitt> кто-то не задумывается, а кто-то борется за свое мнение и свои предпочтения
<jillsmitt> и этим сильным людям я обязан тем, что имею и изучаю
<jillsmitt> и мне не важно как развивается общество и что сегодня дает профит, важно, что конкретно сделано для меня любимого
<jillsmitt> ибо я не раб
<jillsmitt> а человек
 * jillsmitt а у меня заносы тоже нехилые
<Tenshigo> браво. вот истинная картина...
<Tenshigo> как не крути, все мы эгоцентричны в душе.
<jillsmitt> только меня в этом никто не убеждает
<Tenshigo> и думаем прежде всего о себе...
<jillsmitt> а многие врят, что да - это мне надо и я без этого не могу
<Tenshigo> но вот только о каком сообществе тогда речь? -_-
<Tenshigo> сообщество лицемеров? -_О
<jillsmitt> о таком, чтобы поддержать то, что мы имеем
<jillsmitt> просвящаться и быть независимыми от экономики
<jillsmitt> мы вне экономической системы
<jillsmitt> ибо если кризис убьет эдоби, то гимп он не заденет
<jillsmitt> а кризис убивал и предприятия по круче
<Tenshigo> jillsmitt: о независимости это миго лишь красивая сказка.
<Tenshigo> всего лишь*
<jillsmitt> я предпочту жить в сказке
<jillsmitt> способ я нашел
<Tenshigo> а предприятия это те же самые люди.
<Tenshigo> то же самое сообщество.
<jillsmitt> что они сделали для меня?
<Tenshigo> в локальном масштабе только.
<jillsmitt> почему я должен вам всем верить?
<jillsmitt> это их проблемы
<jillsmitt> не мои
<Tenshigo> потому что они что то делают, а этим кто то пользуетсьяю чем не причина?
<Tenshigo> ты же то же чем то пользуешся...
<jillsmitt> не продается графический редактор? ну и что, какая разница? жизнь миг, я неприклонен и не размениваюсь по мелочам
<jillsmitt> я получаю кайф
<Tenshigo> а разве плохо продавать товар?
<jillsmitt> мой разум чист от корпоративных проблем великих компаний
<jillsmitt> смотря кто ты, я не торговец
<jillsmitt> мне это не интересно
<jillsmitt> это слишком просто
<jillsmitt> товар можно продавать, а можно и давать бесплатно
<jillsmitt> все постигается в сравнении
<Tenshigo> все сложное состоит из простых вещей, их сложнее всего понять. а несешь ты бред... иди мне огород просто так повесне вскопай.
<Tenshigo> картошку посади.
<jillsmitt> вот это действительно бред
<jillsmitt> ты исключаешь все, кроме продажи
<jillsmitt> если ты не понимаешь идеологию, не обязательно гнуть палку
<Tenshigo> в том то и дело что нечего не исключаю... а вот ты уже запутался. как я и говорил что сообщество навяжет тебе свою картину.
<jillsmitt> не смеши мои лысые головы
<Tenshigo> получать деньги за труд нужно. пойми ты это. каким бы труд небыл.
<Tenshigo> и не важно кто работает и где.
<jillsmitt> я по твоему святым духом питаюсь?
<Tenshigo> в точку. именно по этому я тебя и не могу понять.
<jillsmitt> тебе судя по всему не дает покоя бесплатность и свободность линукса и другого по
<jillsmitt> вот что не умещается в твоем мозгу
<jillsmitt> как же это так?
<jillsmitt> бесплатно, доступно
<jillsmitt> когда это все навернется?
<jillsmitt> никогда
<jillsmitt> ты умрешь, это будет существовать дальше
<Tenshigo> почему... я рад что есть люди которые что то делают за протсо так, хотя на самом деле просто так никто нечего не делает.
<Tenshigo> я правда рад и с удовольствием пользуюсь этим.
<jillsmitt> тогда хотя бы цени и не заикайся об идеологиях, которые тебе чужды
<jillsmitt> предоставь нам право решать самим
<jillsmitt> еще ни один курящий не жаловался на то, что некурящий не курит
<Tenshigo> но я не отрицаю тех кто просит за свой труд деньги. это их право ведь любой труд почетен и должен быть оплачен
<jillsmitt> вот тут ситуация такая же
<jillsmitt> все верно
<jillsmitt> но у меня есть право выбора
<jillsmitt> я не буду платить и не хочу использовать
<jillsmitt> вам дали такую вещь как реклама
<jillsmitt> вот пользуйтесь
<jillsmitt> чего лезть персонально каждому в мозги?
<Tenshigo> ты описал сейчас меня, но не себя.
<Tenshigo> ты злостно отставиваеш, даже вульгарно выражался в сторону Adobe
<jillsmitt> мой способ существования отличается от корпоративного
<jillsmitt> я имею на это право
<jillsmitt> я даже имею право быть ярым противником
<jillsmitt> можете подать на меня в суд
<jillsmitt> за критику цены и избыточного функционала
<jillsmitt> пусть мне счет пришлют
<jillsmitt> за то, что я осознанно сделал выбор
<Tenshigo> значит политика. ну тогда все ясно.
<jillsmitt> нет, не политика
<Tenshigo> буду ненавидеть потому что мне так хочеться и не важно есть ли на это объективные причины.
<jillsmitt> причины объективны
<lolman__> какая скорость копирование примерно в нтфс разделах должна быть ? (убунту)
<Tenshigo> ведь это бред
<jillsmitt> бред - это убеждать меня в твоем понимании окружающего мира
<jillsmitt> все что мне надо я прочту в книгах
<Tenshigo> jillsmitt: озвучь их, будь любезен. конкретно о Adobe
<lolman__> скорость копирования 2,2мбайтасек , как увеличить ?
<LeNsTR> В кои-то веки зашел на бубунту-ру, а тут весь день срачики идет :D
<jillsmitt> ты мне ну просто натягиваешь свой эдоби
<jillsmitt> сколько тебе заплатили?
<jillsmitt> я изучаю другие предметные области
<Tenshigo> LeNsTR: да ладно тебе... просто зацепился за его же слова. мне интересно как он вырулит.
<jillsmitt> вырулит
<jillsmitt> зацепился за слова
<jillsmitt> ц ц ц
<Tenshigo> сдулся уже. какую то хрень о "сколько тебе заплатили" понес, хотя задал простой вопрос.
<jillsmitt> ты не мог бы его повторить?
<jillsmitt> я просто вопроса не разгляден наверное
<Tenshigo> это еще цветочки. скоро могду будешь бить тому кто что то против тебя скажет.
<Tenshigo> а за убунту точно убьешь )
<jillsmitt> я не пользуюсь убунту
<jillsmitt> я пользуюсь Windows по большей части
<Tenshigo> значит новичок.
<LeNsTR> ы
<LeNsTR> нет)
<Tenshigo> LeNsTR: ну не прошел человек еще стадию. у каждого время разное.
<Tenshigo> это похоже не зомбирование. главное проникнуться идеей.
<LeNsTR> а у RMS какое время?)
<jillsmitt> Tenshigo: а какой мне идеей надо проникнуться? купить Adobe чтоли?
<jillsmitt> что еще мне впаришь?
<Tenshigo> jillsmitt: причем тут adobe. но я точно знаю что объективных причин ее ненавидеть у тебя нет.
<Tenshigo> противник... против чего противник?
<Tenshigo> знаешь хоть за что борьба?
<jillsmitt> противник насильственного впаривания ненужных вещей
<jillsmitt> я знаю точно, что мне это не нужно
<jillsmitt> а ты мне впариваешь
<jillsmitt> комерс
<Tenshigo> скажи как я могу тебе сейчас что либо впарить при всем своем желании?
<jillsmitt> ты собираешься меня переубедить, а следом впарить
<jillsmitt> просто впарить не получится
<Tenshigo> или ты себя настолько слабым человеком считаешь. может думаешь что я маг?
<jillsmitt> я думаю что ты просто тратишь наше время
<jillsmitt> я пью чай и мне интересно выслушать тебя
<jillsmitt> продолжай
<jillsmitt> почему я должен купить графический пакет от Adobe? или что либо еще, потому что ты думаешь, что это должно быть у меня
<Tenshigo> иж ты какой важный...
<Tenshigo> чай он пьет и просто изволил выслушать...
<jillsmitt> да мне просто кажется, что ты не уважаешь потенциального клиента
<jillsmitt> отпугиваешь его
<Tenshigo> вот и настоящее нутро показалось...-_-
<LeNsTR> Мне кажется ты его просто заебал :) меня бы тоже заебало)
<jillsmitt> это знак свыше
<Tenshigo> LeNsTR: просто прощупал. нелюблю болтунов и фаталистов.
<Tenshigo> LeNsTR: так как портят не только себя но и других.
<LeNsTR> вы кажется аще друг друга недопонели)
<jillsmitt> Tenshigo: болтунов жизнь рассудит
<LeNsTR> А я разговора не читал, чему безумно рад ^_^
<jillsmitt> да нечего читать там
<jillsmitt> человеку не нравится, что люди живут по своему, свободно, ему надо всех "просвятить" и сообщить "что делать"
<jillsmitt> это лечится
<LeNsTR> Вы поставили друг друга в крайности) Сложив мнения не являющиеся реальностью и сретесь по этому поводу ^_^`
<LeNsTR> Бессоница )
<jillsmitt> любой отреагирует таким образом
<Tenshigo> LeNsTR: прочти, а то сам уподобляешься этому... это не должно быть скучно -_О
<jillsmitt> там ни одной полезной и стоящей фразы нет
<LeNsTR> Пойду попробую заснуть под радиот, у них голоса няшные :3
<LeNsTR> если не удастся, буду дальше себя мучить "/
<Tenshigo> LeNsTR: тоже что ли слушаешь?
<Tenshigo> ну ты мужик -_-
<LeNsTR> Только как снотворное по субботам
<LeNsTR> абсолютно ничего нового для себя не узнаю, просто люблю послушать их треп)
<Tenshigo> ну я и записями не брезгую -_-
<Tenshigo> кто больше всех нравиться?
<LeNsTR> та они все няшки) Бобук со своими шутками про девочек и порно, хехе) Умпутун который подмает всякие холиварчики)
<LeNsTR> Маринка просто няшка :D
<Tenshigo> Gray редко отжигает, но как нначнет советкие анектоды травить... метко в общем.
 * Tenshigo ушел на обед...
<canis_aureus> @kick LeNsTR
<LeNsTR> это должно было произойти ^_^ ладно, до когда-нибудь :)
<Offoffoff> Йохохоххохохохохоо, меркатеги!
<inkvizitor68sl> мы люсидики. а кто то вообще сквизики Offoffoff
<Offoffoff> о ужос
<Offoffoff> Все нормально, я то же линкусенок
<rootkit_> Всем привет!
<rootkit> Всем привет!
<rootkit> есть кто живой?
<UserName> ап
<UserName> доброе утро всемх =)
<Offoffoff> есить токо зомбя
<VMV> всем привет
<VMV> видюха GF G105M дрова стали, но сплэш отображается огромными буквами, как исправить? пробовал редактировать граб, не помогло..
<VMV> нашел решение)
<[koshka]> skai, няу!
<edgbla> мде, люди не чините фат32 с помощбю fsck, лучше сразу в винду, а то похерите как я кучу папок))
<Areks> приветсвую всех
<Areks> народ подскажите где лежит файл xorg.conf в ubuntu 10.10 )))
<rapidsp> а нигде
<User769[web]> приветствую. у меня в нижнем правом углу пропал переключетель рабочих столов. как его вернуть?
<serega> через настройки gnome
<rapidsp> ПКМ->добавить на панель
 * hookah[sleeping] только заметил, что давно пропала кнопка выключения-перезагруза с панели О_о
<serega> ПКМ на панели - добавить на панель... - переключательрабочих мест
<User769[web]> оо спасибо большое все ок)  и еще) какой есть хороший учебник по убунту кроме help.ubuntu.ru?
<serega> ubuntologia.ru, meandubuntu.ru, myubuntu.ru
<User769[web]> ах да) как gXneur при автозапуске заставить автопереключение включать
<serega> галочку поставь
<User769[web]> ото в настройках не нашел
<User943[web]> всем привет. у меня вопрос какую систему лучше выбрать под серверные задачи х32 или х64? в интернете вычитал следующее: х64 может выделять более 2ГБ для одного процесса, х64 проги кушают в 2 раза больгше памяти, х64 быстрее выполняет некоторы
<hookah> User943[web]: что у тебя за железо в сервере?
<hookah> User943[web]: проц и память интересуют
<User943[web]> проц amd phenom x4, память PC2-8500 (DDR2-1066) 3x2Gb
<User943[web]> 4х2GB
<hookah> User943[web]: ставь 64х, иначе у тебя просто памяти больше 3гб не определится
<serega> по значку ПКМ и галочка Автопереключение
<serega> вообще он у меня глючил иногда поэтому его снес)))
<User943[web]> <hookah>, определьться-то должна, PAE ведь до 16 гигов позволяет адресовать
<User943[web]> есть еще аргументы в сторону 64бита?
<hookah> User943[web]: думаешь у тебя будут процессы, требующие 2+ Гб памяти на каждый? ) PAE это хорошо но с таким объемом памяти имхо лучче 64
<hookah> User943[web]: в принципе поставить и проверить в тестовом режиме это не долго же. сначала одно, потом другое
<User943[web]> в моём случае затруднительно) спасибо и на этом )
<hookah> User943[web]: а под какие нужды сервер?
<User943[web]> в основном игровые сервера + по мелочи веб ,фтп, бд
<Delet-Ub> Салют!
<User943[web]> прив
<hookah> User943[web]: вопрос в том, поддерживает ли у тебя материнка бОльшие объемы памяти. если поддерживает - значит будет работать. хотя думаю что должна. и опять же, насколько мне известно, PAE решает проблему только частично, далеко
<hookah> не самым эффективным образом
<User943[web]> просто я начитался, что 64 может создать проблемы с софтом :) хотя если есть исходники они быстро решаются? ) ну и то, что кушает х2 памяти не очень радует
<Delet-Ub> У меня вопрос к знающим людям. прошу простить ибо в FAQ и в разных форумах решение проблемы не нашел. нужно настроить сеть для обмена файлами между ноутбуком с ub 10.10  и стационарником с win7.
<hookah> User943[web]: то что кушает больше памяти - больше применимо к венде. там кушает дай боже. за убунтой такого особо не замечал. кстати у меня 64 бита стоит - в принципе работает норм, софт тоже
<hookah> Delet-Ub: аппаратное решение сети какое?
<hookah> User943[web]: у меня 4ГБ памяти в ноуте и амд64 проц. ни перерасхода ресурсов, ни особых глюков с софтом не замечал
<Delet-Ub> ноутбук соединяеться с роутером D-link 300NRU по wifi. с включенным DHCP.
<hookah> Delet-Ub: дык элементарно же, маршрутизация уже есть. ставь SAMBA на убунту, редактируй конфиг. как - гугли, материала полно в сети
<User943[web]> читал, что в прогах под 64 переменные в 2 раза больше памяти занимают, отсюда и перерасход. хотя наверно от компилятора зависит, это нужно самому проверять )
<Delet-Ub> не знаю будет ли полезным но Avahi ругаеться на .local
<bezoomie> Всем ку
<hookah> User943[web]: читать я тоже читал, но на практике такого не заметил - ибо мониторю систему htop-ом постоянно
<hookah> bezoomie: ку
<bezoomie> ух эти беременные женщины )
<bezoomie> ой
<hookah> Delet-Ub: винда не увидит линух без самбы - такова идиотская ее вендовая специфика. так что ставь самбу и правь конфиг
<Delet-Ub> убунта не видит винду
<Delet-Ub> тоже
<hookah> bezoomie: ты к чему эт? ))
<bezoomie> hookah:  знаешь эту команду ? /set irc.freenode.autojoin
<hookah> Delet-Ub: см выше. если хочешь настроить чтобы было видно - смотри в сторону самбы. у меня дома такая сеть через обычный хаб, успешно работает.
<hookah> bezoomie: ну ессно
<bezoomie> hookah:  эт к тому что мне придетьсяч готовить селедку под шубой , хочет и все
<Delet-Ub> да так...)) прост парюсь долго. спасибо за совет
<hookah> bezoomie: жесть )
<bezoomie> hookah:  так вот я в вичате настроил коннект и вход авто )) есть продвижения ))
<hookah> bezoomie: радуйся что не требует свежих кокосов и ананасов ))
<hookah> bezoomie: оо, прогресс ))
<hookah> bezoomie: мои поздравления )
<bezoomie> hookah:  я уже за клубникой ночью ходил, мать ее
<hookah> bezoomie: ггг ))
<bezoomie> быстрее бы родила
<bezoomie> а еще судо апт гет инстал ( имя фаила) два клика таб, и показывает что можно установить )))
<gelic> :-D
<gelic> f[f[
<gelic> ахах
<bezoomie> еще бы соответствующую темку под терминал )
<hookah> bezoomie: ну ваще прорыв науки и техники ))
<gelic> смотрел камеди ,сказку про колобка , и тут вы ещё bezoomie: hookah:  я уже за клубникой ночью ходил, мать ее
<bezoomie> hookah:  нано технологии ))
<hookah> gelic: мм, ну я камеди не смотрю, так что со сказкой про колобка не знаком )
<hookah> bezoomie: дык )) 21 век как-никак
<bezoomie> gelic:   молодец что смотрел )
<gelic>  hookah: bezoomie: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNtaPKZ-qIU
<bezoomie> gelic:  я не в курсах про что она
<hookah> bezoomie: я себе вичат не настраиваю потому что сегодня-завтра переставлять систему буду, а потом тож отстроюсь ) у меня было уже, просто я его переустанавливал
<bezoomie> полезу на гном орг за темой к терминалу
<hookah> bezoomie: нафиг тебе тема к терминалу, сделай его полупрозрачным )) удобно читать сайты и при этом смотреть че в ирце пишут ))
<bezoomie> hookah:  а почему ссылки с терминала не открываюся в браузере , только копирование может открыть?
<hookah> bezoomie: ну не знаю, у разработчиков спроси )) я никогда че-т не задумывался
<bezoomie> hookah:  хочу какую нить черную а то стандартная для детей ( бордовая , бесит
<hookah> bezoomie: дык есть черная же в настройках
<hookah> у меня терминал черный
<hookah> иногда делаю полупрозрачным
<bezoomie> не вижу где настроики ))
<gelic> можно картинку стёбную на фон поставить
<hookah> bezoomie: я тебе даже больше скажу. там и цвет фона можно настраивать, и сам фон менять )))
<bezoomie> нашел )
<hookah> в верхней строчке - Terminal--Profiles..
<hookah> редактировать дефолт профайл
<bezoomie> hookah:  я тфон космоса поставлю норм смотреться будет
<hookah> bezoomie: поставь фон ядерного взрыва )
<bezoomie> hookah:  там красок много
<hookah> bezoomie: есть черно-белые фотки )
<hookah> энола грей там, все такое )
<gelic> у меня например на фоне терминала тёмная фотка старого  телека
<bezoomie> напишите саит гнома где обои  плиз
<gelic> http://art.gnome.org/backgrounds/ ты про этот
<bezoomie> gelic:  да спаисбо
<gelic> или с матрицы можно
<gelic> картинку
<gelic> тоже стёбно смотритца
<hookah> дык на стабильном черном фоне читать удобнее
<gelic> у меня раньше было
<bezoomie> матрица для детей , вышел из возраста
<gelic> щяз
<hookah> и можно всем говорить что это квадрат малевича )) шедевр же вроде как ))
<gelic> идика глянь чем сейчас дети увлекаются
<rickdelscorzo> всем привет
<rickdelscorzo> ай нид хелп
<bezoomie> дети в наше время " Киборги "
<rickdelscorzo> сетевая карточка не видна стала
<hookah> bezoomie: они заполонили всю плааанету О_о
<hookah> rickdelscorzo: что сделал, чтобы все сломать?
<bezoomie> hookah:  угу )))
<rickdelscorzo> лед на самой карте горит-мигает-переливается, а вот убунта не видиет её
<rickdelscorzo> hookah, да вот вчера как комп выключил,так и всё) сегодня включаю и вот такое)
<hookah> rickdelscorzo: в выводе ifconfig что
<bezoomie> gelic:  есть другой адрес гнома?
 * VJean slaps TheThing around a bit with a large trout
<rickdelscorzo> hookah, lo и wlan через который ща сижу
<gelic>  bezoomie: может и есть, но я не знаю
<hookah> rickdelscorzo: а в lspci она есть?
<rickdelscorzo> а она и не pci, она всроена
<rickdelscorzo> встроена
<rickdelscorzo> проверил - нету)
<hookah> rickdelscorzo: а через что она по-твоему работает, если она встроенная? )
<hookah> rickdelscorzo: логи тогда читай
<hookah> rickdelscorzo: набери в терминале sudo dmesg | grep eth0
<rapidsp> встроенную lspci тоже покажет
<hookah> ессно покажет, она все равно через pci порт работает
<rickdelscorzo> hookah, набрал,что должно произойти?)
<rickdelscorzo> lspci остался без изменений
<hookah> rickdelscorzo: вывод в терминале этой команды увидел?
<rickdelscorzo> нет
<rapidsp> rickdelscorzo: lspci|grep Ethernet
<hookah> rickdelscorzo: дык он не изменится, ты выводы команд покажи
<rickdelscorzo> rapidsp, только вай-фай карту показывает
<rapidsp> а пропала проводная?
<rickdelscorzo> угу
<rapidsp> ноут?
<rickdelscorzo> нет,деск
<rapidsp> rickdelscorzo: ну сделай ему полное отключение, может одумается
<rapidsp> секунд на несколько
<rapidsp> может в биосе чего?
<hookah> rickdelscorzo: и очень внимательно читай сислог
<viksev> а чем нынче, ubuntu 10.10 , тачпад настраивать ? DE нет, openbox стоит. как минимум, настроить автооотключение. куда копать : udev, hal или xorg ?
<hookah> viksev: не знаю даже, я проблему решил просче - ноут разбирал когда чистить, тачпад отключил и фсе =)
<viksev> hookah: совсем выкл, не выход. иной раз мышки нет под рукой
<rick__> ребут и само заработало
<viksev> в инете масса вариантов, но пока не один не подошел, хотя может где и ошибся
<hookah> rick__: дык сказали же тебе ) лог все-таки почитай если любопытно че было. если не любопытно - забей )
<rick__> блин,кикните меня)
<hookah> rick__: зачем бы это?ъ
<rick__> точнее не меня,а rickdelscorzo
<rick__> или лан,ща само выкинется
<rick__> а в логах разве может быть запись, если карта не работала с самой загрузки?
<hookah> rick__: обязательно, питание-то на ней есть - лампочка мигала, сам сказал
<rick__> угу
<jham> может кто посоветовать, в чьём русском переводе лучше смотреть monthy python's life of brian?#
<XuMuK> ку
<hookah> XuMuK: ку-ку
<hookah> XuMuK: о кстати. какой у нас почтовый код?
<XuMuK> hookah: у меня 03181 у тебя может 183 быть
<hookah> XuMuK: да офигеть )) такой маленький город - и 6 или 7 вариантов кода ))
<XuMuK> hookah: 4 по городу, 5ый уже Ла Мата...
<hookah> в инете мне в одном сайте вообще выдали - с 181 по 189, а гугл сказал кажетцо до 186го типа
<hookah> кароч фик разберешься
<hookah> в этом интернете блин
<XuMuK> hookah: в подъезде посмотри на доске коммунидад... там обычно пишут
<hookah> XuMuK: о, точно. спс
<hookah> XuMuK: как оно вообще?
<XuMuK> hookah: да ничо) как сам?
<hookah> XuMuK: да тоже норм, к праздничкам готовлюсь помаленьку
<XuMuK> hookah: я пока даж не задумывалсо)
<hookah> XuMuK: дык мне тоже было бы пофиг, но я ж не один ))
<VJean> hookah: в отделение связи зайди :)
<VJean> на подъездах уже не пищут индексы (
<XuMuK> hookah: мне главное дочке устроить празднег, меня то уже трудно удивить)
<XuMuK> VJean: у нас пишут
<hookah> XuMuK: может ты еще и в санта клауса не веришь???=)
<VJean> индексов, как правило 2: для района и для города
<VJean> можно писать общий (для города) письмо всеравно дойдет
<XuMuK> VJean: ет мож в Москве так...
<VJean> не москва)
<XuMuK> у нас деревенька не большая))
<XuMuK> гг
<hookah> =)
<hookah> дык у нас и административное деление несколько другое )
<VJean> как наследие СССР и СНГ, нумерация индексов должна остатьсо
<hookah> Дык че-то я не помню чтобы Испания входила в СССР ))))
<XuMuK> и правда))
<VJean> О_о
<VJean> испания?
<VJean> мдааа
<XuMuK> ыы
<hookah> и да, у нас-таки пишут коды в подъездах ))
<VJean> а у нас только мелом на заборе, и то не индексы
<XuMuK> hookah: они вапще по русски индегсы называюцо))
<hookah> XuMuK: дык я в курсе ) но это по-русски ) советцкая номенклатура блин ))
<hookah> VJean: это даа, это в россии умеют лучче всего
<XuMuK> привычка
<XuMuK> hookah: а тут вместо етого дебильные граффити
<VJean> графити лучше, чем "Вася - .удак"
<hookah> XuMuK: ну они не все дебильные, попадаются и нормальные. и все же лучче чем старые добрые три буквы ))
<XuMuK> VJean: тут попадаюцо теже Педро - мудак, только баллончиком на домах...
<XuMuK> hookah: там где они попадаюцо им под ето стену выделили...
<hookah> XuMuK: дык и то в большинстве случаев есть серьзные сомнения насчет национальности тех кто писал ) благо наших умельцефф тут тож много
<XuMuK> hookah: а я щас говорю про уё***в которые подъезды разрисовывают...
<UserName> у кого нибудь установлен в убунте медиасервер - mediatomb?
<hookah> XuMuK: ну это-то да
<hookah> XuMuK: но все равно меньше чем в рашке, на порядок
<XuMuK> hookah: тоже правда...
<hookah> так, я в ребут, счас вернусь
 * hookah вернулся
<hookah> XuMuK: ты какой виртуалкой пользуешься?
<XuMuK>  hookah kvm
<hookah> XuMuK: ясн. а чем он лучче опенбокса?
<XuMuK> hookah: погугли))
<hookah> XuMuK: ты с ГУИ или так его пользуешь?
<XuMuK> с гуем
<hookah> XuMuK: какой у тебя? я пробовал какой-то, но че-то не срослось О_о
<hookah> о, кажетцо нашел че-то
<hookah> aqemu так криво на английский переведен О_о
<XuMuK> hookah: virt-manager
<hookah> ок, счас попробую. а то меня пугает слово Finded в поиске в aqemu
<XuMuK> ыыы
<[Raiden]> !nvidia
<ubuntuhelp> Роководство установки драйвера для видеокарты nVidia тут: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%83%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BA%D0%B0_%D0%B4%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B9%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B0_nvidia на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. также !nvidia-nouveau
<AndreX> ку
<black_cat> Привет, everyone :)
<black_cat> Роковое руководство :)
<XuMuK> [Raiden]: ку
<[Raiden]> ку
<darto_wedro> [Raiden]: ку
<[Raiden]> вольный перевод одного хавту http://raiden-ut.blogspot.com/2010/12/nvidia.html
<ozstr1ker> тиха украинская ночь ...
<[Raiden]> на повозмущаться: http://vitus-wagner.livejournal.com/578749.html
<ozstr1ker> и согласен с автором
<[Raiden]> У меня давно была мысль, что новые системы контроля никто не будет навязывать.
<[Raiden]> Есть же реклама и предоставление новых видов защит и услуг.
<[Raiden]> )
<hookah> [Raiden]: дык есть де машины, которые не заведешь если оператор где-то там их блокирует.
<ozstr1ker> терминатор?
<hookah> правда не думаю что это будет популярно все же
<hookah> ozstr1ker: если бы. реальность - противоугонная система такая
<ozstr1ker> его удаленно запускали
<hookah> не говоря уже про gps-слежение за твоей тачкой, которое по идее предназначено чтобы найти ее в случае угона, но кто же скажет зачем оно используется все остальное время? )))
<ozstr1ker> чтоб следить за тобой
<hookah> тяжело жить параноикам в этом мире :)
<ozstr1ker> терминатор не дремлет следит
<[Raiden]> представьте себе допустим, трекер, или викиликс. С процессором с такими функциями.
<ozstr1ker> и что?
<hookah> [Raiden]: гы ) любой левый чувак может пойти в суд и пожаловаться, и по решению суда так рррраз - и сервак вырубили на недельку до выяснения )))
<[Raiden]> ozstr1ker: ну, например, зачем блокировать днс или ддосит, когда можно просто вывести комп из строя. Удаленно.
<ozstr1ker> можно кому нужно это сделают
<ozstr1ker> а есть же еще и AMD
<hookah> так суть-то в том что если у тебя такой проц - тебя это ни от кого не защитит. а те кто будет ддосить - они такие и не будут ставить
<[Raiden]> hookah: элементарно, сначала встраиваем в ноутбуки как полезную функцию, потом повсеместно, например под предлогом - что бы линии производства не модифицировать.
<[Raiden]> hookah: а потом меняем до кучи законы.
<hookah> [Raiden]: об этом и речь
<[Raiden]> и иди жалуйся на здоровье.
<[Raiden]> там же ипримут :)
<ozstr1ker> терминаторы
<hookah> [Raiden]: со словами "о, сам пришел" )))
<[Raiden]> :)
<AndreX> 558199242
<AndreX> кто
<hookah> ozstr1ker: а если успеют переделать законы под такие дела, то и амд заставят такие процы начать делать
<ozstr1ker> чего вы ко мне престали
<[Raiden]> Ну это конечно, фантастика, или скажем так, самый плохой расклад. Но из-за того что инфа в инете и личные компьютеры неподконтрольны или пока не очень.
<ozstr1ker> я вас слушаю мне нечего сказать
<[Raiden]> и есть те кому бы был оинтересно контролировать - такой расклад имеет некоторый шанс.
<hookah> [Raiden]: да и времени это все займет очень-очень много. но это все же вполне реально
<ozstr1ker> уверен что все можно хакнуть при знание и желание
<ozstr1ker> и вся эта фича не на всегда
<hookah> [Raiden]: самый прикол что от 3g комп можно экранировать )
<[Raiden]> Ну да, это всё растянится по времени. Помимо желания полного контроля, еть ещё страх возможных возмущений и потери власти.
<[Raiden]> так что права если будут ущемляться, то ненавязчиво и постепенно
<hookah> [Raiden]: и страх массового перехода потребителей к конкурентам опять же - амд мне кажется на такую глупость не пойдет
<ozstr1ker> появится еще какой нить поризводитель
<darto_wedro> gnome-look.org
<ozstr1ker> который затмит все известные канторы
<darto_wedro> у кого работает?
<[Raiden]> Незнаю, это может от законов зависеть. Так что нужно альтернативное железо, с открытыми спеками. Пусть плохое и медленное ,но лучше чем вообще ничего :)
<hookah> darto_wedro: не работает
<TheThing> не работает.
<hookah> darto_wedro: прифф кстати
<ozstr1ker> кстати ку
<hookah> [Raiden]: лучше чем с кнопкой на приборной панели какого-то дяди ))
<[Raiden]> так, вроде всё, приступ паранойи прошел )
<hookah> угу ))
<darto_wedro> и вам здрасте всем:)
<darto_wedro> а у вас доброе сообщество
<ozstr1ker> и пришел терминатор
<ozstr1ker> и сказал что все теперь рыбы
<hookah> darto_wedro: мы стараемся
<hookah> :
<hookah> :)
<darto_wedro> а что тут обычно обсуждать принято?
<AndreX> <darto_wedro> gnome-look.org Попытка соединения не удалась
<ozstr1ker> сколково скоро нам покажет
<ozstr1ker> как мы будем дальше жить
<ozstr1ker> система глонас уже полетела
<ozstr1ker> в тихий океан
<ozstr1ker> плавать
<ozstr1ker> волноваться не о чем я так думаю
<hookah> darto_wedro: обычно тут принято обсуждать убунту, и все что с ней связано, но иногда - принято обсуждать всякую фигню, и в некоторых случаях даже безбожно троллить :)
<gelic> мне кажется это сколково  только способ отмыть деньги
<darto_wedro> hookah: класс класс:)мне этот канал чую понравится
<ozstr1ker> ну там франция рыпается
<hookah> darto_wedro: посоветуй кроссплатформенный vnc-клиент/сервер?
<hookah> darto_wedro: обязательно понравится )
<ozstr1ker> на мой взгляд надо строить заводы а не сайбердом
<darto_wedro> hookah: рыл вэнэцэ
<hookah> darto_wedro: спс
<TheThing> троллить? о, я попал по адресу
<ozstr1ker> и примитивно на них собирать терминатора он всегда в хозяйстве пригодится а гляди и войну пройдет без человеческих жертв
<ozstr1ker> да кстати а что значит троллить?
<TheThing> ничего не значит, не бери в голову :)
<gelic>  ozstr1ker: тебя что на терминаторох заело? )
<ozstr1ker> потому что я не вижу будующего без них
<darto_wedro> терминатор рулит:)удобная прожка эмулятор терминалов
<ozstr1ker> вот кто мне сейчас картошку почистит
<gelic> терминатор
<gelic> ?
<ozstr1ker> вот так то
<gelic> ты её в мундире вари
<ozstr1ker> ну терминатор еще не скоро это будет в то время когда картошка на крыше дома будет рости
<gelic> *расти
<ozstr1ker> хочу с салом ужарочку
<ozstr1ker> да сори я тож об этом подумал
<ozstr1ker> а терминал удобный Guake)
<darto_wedro> ozstr1ker: гауке не нужен.тупосвистоперделка
<ozstr1ker> поделка такая удобная
<gelic> мне как то всё ровно какой
<gelic> главное что бы был
<ozstr1ker> мне нет я moc постоянно слушаю
<ozstr1ker> ладно пошел кулинарить
<gelic> а terminator да удобен
<skai> чет гдм так не вовремя отвалился:-[
<hookah> skai: палишся )
<skai> hookah: ага:)не везет, так не везет
<hookah> skai: рыл вэнэцэ я так понимаю в репах нету
<skai> hookah: вроде нема.не искал в репах еси чесн
<[Raiden]> в репах масса всяких внц, и один вариант установлен по умолч.
<[Raiden]> толи вино толи винагре, склероз
<hookah> [Raiden]: этот один вариант я давно снес за ненадобностью, а теперь исчу что-нить кроссплатформенное для Лин-Винь-Мак
<hookah> винагре
<SpecialGuest> в гном можно сделать отображение меню ПКМ?
<[Raiden]> а оно куда-то исчезло? или ты про какое меню?
<SpecialGuest> правой кнопкой мыши меню отображать
<SpecialGuest> на раб столе
<skai> SpecialGuest: а оно куда-то исчезло? или ты про какое меню?
<SpecialGuest> у меня нету
<SpecialGuest> слушайте. Чем больше приложений в системе установленно тем больше либ подгружается и занимает оперативку, так?
<skai> нет
<SpecialGuest> стало больше оперативки расходоваться
<SpecialGuest> на что
<skai> SpecialGuest: ну посмотри
<hookah> htop запусти и узри
<SpecialGuest> при свежезагруженной системе 150 было щас 300
<SpecialGuest> я подсчитал там не все
<SpecialGuest> куда ушло
<SpecialGuest> не набираеться щас на 400
<SpecialGuest> хорошо что фирефохэ мало жрет
<SpecialGuest> 50 всего
<[Raiden]> SpecialGuest: ну вообще может и подгружаться, смотря что ставилось и как используется.
<SpecialGuest> у меня тут на все случаи жизни
<[Raiden]> с другой стороны, для чего тебе нужна пустая оперативка?
<SpecialGuest> запустить виртуальную машину
<hookah> SpecialGuest: это называется не "на все случаи жизни" а "засрал систему" =)
<[Raiden]> это почти как, купить боллид формулы 1 и ездит ь40кмч. Если рам есть .ещё лучше забить )
<gelic> :-D
<SpecialGuest> всего 1000 мб
<[Raiden]> SpecialGuest: ну сляже тчего-т ов своп в крайнем случае. Если мало рам. Да и фиг с ним. Вон, в винде сразу после загрузки своп - и я не вижу в этом криминала.
<SpecialGuest> я просто спросил куда девалось
<hookah> SpecialGuest: дык htop же, каждый процесс подробно расписан - сиди, отлавливай
<SpecialGuest> ловил куда-то ушло
<[Raiden]> ну можн опомониторить ,сколько процессов стало + сортануть по жору рам.
<[Raiden]> посмотречто надо или что нет
<[Raiden]> опечатки - тороплюсь.
<[Raiden]> У меня прошлый комп был с 1гб рам, я особо не заморачивался с минимализмом. 32бит версии линукс это не мало.
<[Raiden]> для*
<ozstr1ker> про процессы был хороший пост на хабре
<SpecialGuest> хабрахабр
<SpecialGuest> ну и название
<SpecialGuest> ёпрст
<ozstr1ker> класный комьюнити
<UserName> хабр то?
<ozstr1ker> уху
<UserName> ну да, много интересно там есть...
<ozstr1ker> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/linux/107981/
<UserName> токо мне про медиатомб так не кто и не подсказал...
<ozstr1ker> ну значит не знают
<ozstr1ker> когда я тут спрашивал что такое ядро мне никто вразумительного ответа не дал
<ozstr1ker> а вот статья рассказывает основы линукса
<ozstr1ker> всем рекомендую прочитать кто но и не очень стар
<[Raiden]> могу сказать как немного очистить рам, когда надо.
<[Raiden]> sync; echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches  и своп ещё можно swapoff -a ; swapon -a
<ozstr1ker> так и запишем
<lynk> прива всем, оч срочный вопрос как включить экранную клавиатуру без использования хардварной
<ozstr1ker> а она есть?
<AndreX> мышкой
<ozstr1ker> ужарочка уже томится
<lynk> AndreX, я не знаю где это
<ozstr1ker> да нету клавиатуры
<ozstr1ker> экранной
<ozstr1ker> есть только помошники для мышки
<ozstr1ker> как называются не помню
<lynk> ozstr1ker, да ну нету, че вреш то? на читай http://florence.sourceforge.net/english.html
<ozstr1ker> Florence?
<[Raiden]> это не дефолтная клава, так чт офиг знает. Читай документацию.
<ozstr1ker> сори не слушал а таком
<AndreX> apt-get install kvkbd для гома незнаю как называется
<AndreX> потом приложения> специальные возможности>kvkbd
<ozstr1ker> чуть что сразу врешь
<[Raiden]> есть ещё gok
<hookah> пипец.. поставил убунту-сервер в виртуалке, пока ставил - отвлекался все время, часа 3 ставил. установил - забыл логин-пароль О_о
<hookah> я неудачник =(
<AndreX> повезло
<[Raiden]> можно обнулить
<[Raiden]> с изошки с лайвом
<ozstr1ker> да он в курсе дела там по ссылке http://florence.sourceforge.net/english/alternatives.html все есть надо только почитать внимательно
<ozstr1ker> можно под рутом зайтии сбросить
<ozstr1ker> safe mode
<ddt__> привет. помогите решить проблему, плыс. ставлю xampp, но mysql стоит в статусе deactivated, phpmyadmin соответственно тоже не работает.. как его активировать?
<hookah> ozstr1ker: дык не знаю на рута пароль. я ставил-то чисто от нечего делать, поэтому не вдумывался даже
<ozstr1ker> у рута нету пароля
<ozstr1ker> при загрузке зажми shift  и выбирай safe mode
<hookah> ozstr1ker: дык это да, лень просто. не думал что так тупо забуду пароль
<ozstr1ker> у меня было с паролем что я выбрал автоматически назначить записал на бумажку а он не работает вот это кора была
<ozstr1ker> я подбирал комбинации все возможные ничего не заработало так обнулил его и больше не доверялся машине
<ozstr1ker> терминатор штука такая что за ним глаз да глаз нужен иначе пока будет чистить картошку то всю ее пожрет сырую)
<ozstr1ker> чего то у меня жутко компиз виснет с чего бы это могло быть?
<UserName> можно как нить на хабре в какой нить блог сделать РСС подписку... то есть на блог..
<UserName> ?
<ozstr1ker> можно твиттером подписаться
<ozstr1ker> и сидеть читать лайв блоги
<UserName> значит рсс не как... не люблю твит =)
<ozstr1ker> зачем тебе ррс это корч
<ozstr1ker> у тебя есть gwibber
<ozstr1ker> им залогинь свой твиттер
<ozstr1ker> а там добавь кого хочешь видеть
<hookah> блин, добавил нового юзера со своим паролем - не логинитцо
<ozstr1ker> а поменять чего не получилось?
<AndreX> может виртуалка глючит
<ozstr1ker> да с виртуалкой мы не подружились
<hookah> посмотрел список пользователей - нету нового моего, не создал. хотя ошибки не выдал
<ozstr1ker> лучше хорошо погуглить
<ozstr1ker> сия рум
<hookah> ozstr1ker: а сеть у меня построена на таком пережЫтке предыдущих эпох, как сетевой концентратор ака хаб )))
<ozstr1ker> круто!
<flintstone> как с помощью sed вывести только часть строки из файла между 2 рег. выражениями
<flintstone> или содержимое всех строк между 2 рег. выражениями
<gelic> откуда температуру процессоров зацепить?
<artus> sensors
<Volkodav> lm-sensors
<gelic> Volkodav: спасибо
<Volkodav> потом нужно прогнать  sudo sensors-detect
<gelic> да уже стоит
<Volkodav>  и чтоб схватило сразу потом те модули которые определились нужно их сделать  sudo modprobe
<ozstr1ker> http://www.nasa.gov/pdf/506191main_2011%20ISScalendar-med.pdf
<ozstr1ker> как вы думаете сколько будет стоить красиво распечатать этот календарик?
<AndreX> дах... много вобщем
<AndreX> даже если дома
<ozstr1ker> много это сколько?
<ozstr1ker> календарь очень нравится
<Ilang> всем привет
<AndreX> я точно не скажу укаждой типографии свои цены
<ozstr1ker> завтра узнаю
<ozstr1ker> да не очень то и дорого
<ozstr1ker> правда я не пойму что там за бумага
<ozstr1ker> и возьмутся ли они печатать его
<AndreX> где смотрел
<ozstr1ker> http://www.a-cifra.ru/price/
<ddsfsd> здраствуйте дорогие
<ozstr1ker> наверное я ошибся в бумаге
<ozstr1ker> это было первое в гугле на запрос "частные типографии"
<AndreX> размер какой листа
<AndreX> а4
<ozstr1ker> конечо
<ozstr1ker> 300р они говорят
<ozstr1ker> но эта цена не очень реальна
<ozstr1ker> хотя цена реальна
<ozstr1ker> http://wwwboards.auto.ru/retro/419123.html
<AndreX> Цена 320.00 руб
<AndreX> это если содной стороны
<ozstr1ker> да у меня то же самое
<ozstr1ker> завтра обо всем потолкую с ними
<AndreX> там может чёнибудь ещё сыгрануть
<ozstr1ker> ты календари с волгой видел?
<ozstr1ker> по 450 продают значит не дороже этот будет напечатать
<AndreX> ну да
<ozstr1ker> хорошая тема
<ozstr1ker> я из Королева)
<AndreX> Иркутск
<ozstr1ker> алмазный комбинат
<ozstr1ker> а у нас тут цуп и спутники глонас
<AndreX> угу
<ozstr1ker> вот еще улыбнуло http://wwwboards.auto.ru/retro/419663.html
<AndreX> прикольно надо домой такое замутить
<ozstr1ker> да на старости лет можно заморочится
<ozstr1ker> =)
<ozstr1ker> в прихожую
<AndreX> гости приходят а утебя там гараж
<ozstr1ker> типа того только без мазуты)
<AndreX> и без ямы центровой
<ozstr1ker> хых
<ozstr1ker> да надо в гараж сходить
<ozstr1ker> пока не поздно
<AndreX> а то мой ферари в диван привротят
<ozstr1ker> да не надо колонки найти
<ozstr1ker> есть идея их второй жизни
<bezoomie> Всем Вечер Добрый
<AndreX> сутки
<ozstr1ker> окей сия
<AndreX> <ozstr1ker> http://mobbit.info/item/2009/7/8/chto-mozhno-sdelat-iz-staryh-komp-uterov-i-prochih-devaisov-15-foto
<AndreX> всё можно приспособить
<Tenshigo> какая внутреняя переменная используеться в BASH?
<Tenshigo> что хранит результат предыдущей команды.
<Nebulosa> Tenshigo: $?
<AndreX> http://rus-linux.net/MyLDP/BOOKS/abs-guide/flat/abs-book.html
<Tenshigo> Nebulosa: нет. мне нужно короче сгенерировать контрольные суммы для каждого файла и переименовать их имена в их сумму.
<Tenshigo>  результат $? равен 0
<Nebulosa> значит все хорошо
<Nebulosa> а тебе нужно заюзать find
<Nebulosa> http://find.unixpin.com/ru/
<Nebulosa> Tenshigo: файлы любые?
<Tenshigo> на кой мне find если я просто травлю md5sum *.ext на нужную папку?
<Tenshigo> вот черт. все в одну строчку не получиться... а так хотелось.
<[Raiden]> это называется эррорлевел или код возврата, если точнее, а не результат.
<serega3907> всем привет
<serega3907> помогите пожалуйста
<[Raiden]> результат - это то что программа сделала, и в баш это не хранится. Просто, что бы небыло непоняток.
<Tenshigo> [Raiden]: да я профан в баше... лучше книжку начну читать. а то гупых вопросов не избежать.
<serega3907> купил ноутбук леново B560 установил убунту 10.10,после установки драйверов после перезагрузки черный экран и написано Ubuntu 10.10 Lenovo tty1 и вход в систему консоль короче
<serega3907> что делать,куда копать?
<serega3907> имеется ввиду видеодрайвер
<[Raiden]> ну вот в эту сторону и копать )
<Nebulosa> Tenshigo: сейчас накидаю тогда..
<[Raiden]> узнать какая видеокарта как минимум.
<serega3907> nvidia M310
<bezoomie> serega3907 Тебе надо Фиксануть в винде
<bezoomie> mdr
<serega3907> что именно сделать?
<Nebulosa> Tenshigo: у тебя вложенные папки и файлы есть?
<serega3907> на ПК никогда таких проблем небыло
<bezoomie> serega3907:  Вставить диск от виндовс , нажать при синем экране ф2 - востоновление системы, набрать fix boot
<Tenshigo> Nebulosa: не нужно. сам должен разобраться... в конце концов на перле иил питоне бы скрипт накидал. но баш как то больше для этого подходит.
<serega3907> винды там вообще небыло
<bezoomie> serega3907:  а что там было?
<Nebulosa> Tenshigo: хорошо, тогда тебе подсказка - используй циклы
<serega3907> Dos
<bezoomie> serega3907:  Тогда сори не знаю. На винде так надо как написал
<artus> bezoomie: але ... прничем тут мбр к не поднимающимся иксам?????
<serega3907> счкажите почему у меня загрузчик не появляется,сразу грузится убунту. как мне в безопасный режим типа войти?
<bezoomie> artus:  Я так лечил когда как у него было
<serega3907> как увидеть меню загрузчика
<[Raiden]> serega3907: драйвера не ставил сам от нвидии?
<[Raiden]> руками
<serega3907> нет
<artus> serega3907: зажми шифт при загрузке
<bezoomie> шифт не поможет
<serega3907> ну на нооутбуке неставил
<serega3907> а как же
<bezoomie> шифт сокращает время отсчета груба
<bezoomie> у него груб и не встал по ходу
<serega3907> помог шифт!
<[Raiden]> serega3907: сет ьесли воркает в консольке, sudo apt-get install nvidia-current nvidia-settings - наверное этог охватит.
<[Raiden]> или
<[Raiden]> !nvidia
<ubuntuhelp> Роководство установки драйвера для видеокарты nVidia тут: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%83%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BA%D0%B0_%D0%B4%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B9%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B0_nvidia на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. также !nvidia-nouveau
<artus> bezoomie: как блин не встал груб если у него tty1 было ????
<artus> bezoomie: ану прекращай бред нести
<Tenshigo> так, это что за "Роководство" такое -_-
<bezoomie> artus:  ок Сорри )
<serega3907> как иксы запустить хоть как нибудь?
<bezoomie> artus:  Я короче добился автозапуска вичата в терминале ))0
<serega3907> у меня интернет не в роутере,я его не подключу из консоли
<AndreX> startx
<AndreX> наврядли правда поможет
<[Raiden]> тоже думаю не поможет. Если не стартует с текущими настройками автоматом, то и руками не будет.
<serega3907> server error
<serega3907> (((
<serega3907> может Xorg.conf переписать руками?
<[Raiden]> сет ьесть? в консоли?
<serega3907> нет(
<[Raiden]> стартануть можно
<AndreX> в нет через чё выходиш
<serega3907> вай фай точка,VPN короче
<[Raiden]> sudo X -configure , sudo  mv  /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf , открываешь в нано, и меняешь nouveau на vesa
<[Raiden]> возможно ещё понадобится при загрузке указать опцию nomodeset
<serega3907> я щя с ливе сд загружаюсь,он может помоч?
<serega3907> я имею ввиду до конф.файлов системы добраться
<[Raiden]> Хм, ну если у тебя уже ест ьxorg.conf , то да. А с 0 писать мне его лень
<Tenshigo> странно. live работает....
<[Raiden]> а на лайве у тебя сеть есть?
<serega3907> да
<sid_old> serega3907: попробуй сетку из консоли поднять http://mrsid-linux.blogspot.com/2010/09/wifi-arch-linux-netinstall.html
<[Raiden]> можно попробовать... сделать чрут и доставить закрытые дрова.
<Tenshigo> все пакеты что загружаеш в live буду и на целевой если установиш систему.
<[Raiden]> как зауюзат ьчрут, например тут есть http://ubuntologia.ru/grub2-recovery#chroot
<serega3907> попробую поковыряю
<[koshka]> artus, няу
<artus> [koshka]: мняфф )
<[koshka]> как дела?)
<artus> печеньку кушаю и пытаюсь незаболеть )
<[koshka]> :)
<[koshka]> я  завтра снова от вас уезжаю :P
<artus> [koshka]: куда на этот раз? )
<[koshka]> туда же) на сессию :D
<[koshka]> последняя неделя
<bezoomie> +
<[koshka]> -
<bezoomie> -+
<[koshka]> ~!! )))пойду за кофе
<bezoomie> -+~
<[koshka]> незя флудить, а то я войс получу ))
<[Raiden]> http://news.tut.by/it/208857.html?utm_source=news-right-block&utm_medium=other-news&utm_campaign=other-news
<artus> O_o
<[Raiden]> с выборами мб связано как-то
<artus> маразм крепчает
<artus> ну щас до кучи еще и впны заружут )
<artus> *e
<[Raiden]> интересно как обьяснят потом. Плановые технические работы , наве рное )
<artus> люди подневольные, батька сказал выключить они и выключили )
<godovik> есть тут кто? объясните, как этим пользоваться
<User722[web]> чем пользоваться?
<[Raiden]> по мануалу
<[Raiden]> :)
 * [Raiden] экстрасенс
<artus> че это было такое?
<SergeyIT> вечер!
<artus> он самый
<skai> 23.75.345.200
<[koshka]> SergeyIT, вечер =)
<skai> это ip  преторианца в фиьме сеть
<SergeyIT> не пингуется (
<artus> skai: ку
<skai> фкегы: ыпч
 * [koshka] помацала skai 
<skai> [koshka]: держите себя в руках, товарищ:)
<[koshka]> skai, не могу
<SergeyIT> лапы замерзли?
<[koshka]> и опять это слово - товарищ .. оно мне не нравится
<[koshka]> SergeyIT, угу
<skai> [koshka]: товарищ нражданка?
<[koshka]> можно вообще без слова товарищ :D
<SergeyIT> или Киса?
<[koshka]> котя :D
<[koshka]> korvin, няу
<korvin> [koshka]: q
<P[0_o]nika> добрый вечер
<AndreX> добрый
<AndreX> можно даже сказать весёлый
<P[0_o]nika> =)
<NoOova> Народ всем привет
<AlexAkhremenko> Ïðèâåò! Êòî-íèáóäü çíàåò, ÷òî c launchpad.net? Íèêàê íå ìîãó çàéòè íà ñàéò
<ubuntuhelp> AlexAkhremenko! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<NoOova> как в XP прочитать фйлик через консоль? как cat ile
<AlexAkhremenko> Привет! Кто-нибудь знает, что c launchpad.net? Никак не могу зайти на сайт
<BangLabel> он работает вроде.
<chemodan71> Во! Маджонг прошёл за 5 мин. 57 сек. на лёгком уровне.)
<AndreX> edit <file>
<SergeyIT> AlexAkhremenk, а ты не из Беларуси?
<AlexAkhremenko> да, из Беларуси
<NoOova> AndreX: спс это яхнаю
<NoOova> немного другое спросил
<chemodan71> Для меня это достижение. Раньше меньше. чем за 6 мин. 13 сек. не получалось.)
<SergeyIT> AlexAkhremenko (08:03:06 PM) [Raiden]: http://news.tut.by/it/208857.html?utm_source=news-right-block&utm_medium=other-news&utm_campaign=other-news
<AlexAkhremenko> SergeyIT, спасибо. Но у меня и tut.by почему-то не грузится)
<artus> AlexAkhremenko: затянули вас гайки по самое немогу ) вот ниче и не грузится )
<SergeyIT> AlexAkhremenko, это батька ваш видимо шалит - доступ ограничивает
<artus> *вам
<AlexAkhremenko> SergeyIT, artus, Это точно)
<AndreX> <NoOova> ну если как cat то в винде print ом
<AndreX> <NoOova> ставь http://www.securitylab.ru/software/270084.php
<AndreX> и будет тебе счастье
<P[0_o]nika> ццц поставил себе авесом, неожиданно кайфно) Сижу ковыряю настройку
<Nebulosa> P[0_o]nika: ццц какая красота...
<P[0_o]nika>  ну я подумал - все молчат, можно чего нибудь произнести =)
<geksogen> всем доброго времени суток
<P[0_o]nika> привет
<Nebulosa> geksogen: и тебе привет, бот
<geksogen> чейто я бо? =)
<geksogen> блин- бот!
<geksogen> =)
<Nebulosa> потому что здороваешься как бот
<geksogen> а как надо?
<Nebulosa> если у тебя утро - пишешь утро,  если вечер то вечер
<geksogen> мож мне еще тест Тьюринга пройти
<jey> Доброго времени суток ) Осваиваю терминал, подскажите пожалуйста. Есть папка Х, в  ней лежит 1.jpg как открывать его из терминала?
<jey> Никто не знает или здесь вечная тищина? )
<Demol> Всем ку!
<jey> Привет )
<Demol> Ребят, возник вопрос
<jey> какой? )
<serega> спрашивай
<Demol> Опишу как смогу. Друг сказал что можно как-то "объединить", как я понял ядра, двух операционных систем, Windows XP и Linnux Uuntu
<Ilang> оо
<jey> в смысле? х_Х
<Volkodav> ого
<Demol> эмм
<Demol> я хз
<Volkodav> чё лруг курит-то ?
<Volkodav> друг*
<jey> Это, на мой вопрос ответит кто-нибудь? ) " подскажите пожалуйста. Есть папка Х, в  ней лежит 1.jpg как открывать его из терминала? "
<serega> да уж...
<Volkodav> jey: гуглить попробуй
<Demol> он где-то какую-то прогу скачал и поставил себе на XP и получил возможность работать как в Linux так и в Windows XP одновременно, тупо переключая рабочий стол
<ampiryan> терминал для текста же
<Volkodav> можно фотку открыть из термина почему нет
<Volkodav> говоришь какой прогой и какуой файл
<jey> Я уже угуглился ) выдает либо бред не по теме, либо предлагает установить плагин к наутилусу. А я хочу понять как из терминала фото открыть )
<ampiryan> eog 1.jpg
<serega> gthumb /../x/1.jpg
<ampiryan> cd X перед этим
<serega> смотря какой прогой
<jey> Это понятно =) То есть для каждого файла предварительно указывать программу, которая будет открывать файл, сам он не определяет?
<Volkodav> Demol:  похоже ты просто описываешь работу виртуалки элементарной
<SergeyIT> jey, а книжку почитать, не?
<ampiryan> jey: да
<serega> похоже виртуалка )))
<Volkodav> больше нему быть
<Volkodav> нечему*
<jey> А есть хорошая книжка на примете? )
<serega> или по vnc
<jey> купил одну, да от нее пользы никакой
<serega> с другим компом
<Demol> Volkodav, возможно, он не может мне объяснить суть работы этой программы внятным языком, говорит "какая-то прога", на "каком-то форуме", "стоит 30 рублей", "объединяет оболочку Windows и Linux"
<gelic> убейте меня :-D
<Volkodav> самые толковые инструкции по терминалу на мой взгляд у  IBM
<ampiryan> jey: мне очень нравиться А. Береснёв Администрирование GNU/Linux с нуля
<Ilang> <
<Ilang>       
<Ilang> Demol aptitude install wine
<Ilang> Demolhttp://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/wine
<Demol> Ilang, э не, про Wine я знаю, она в Linux, а он научился пользоваться программами Linux (именно Linux!!! Опен Сорс), под Windows XP и в Linux виндовые
<jey> <ampiryan>Спасибо =)
<Ilang> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%B2%D0%B8%D1%80%D1%82%D1%83%D0%B0%D0%BB%D1%8C%D0%BD%D1%8B%D0%B5_%D0%BC%D0%B0%D1%88%D0%B8%D0%BD%D1%8B
<Ilang> Demol http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/virtualbox
<Demol1> я еще тут
<Volkodav> Demol1:  виртуалку можно гонять в обе стороны - винду на лине или линя на винде
<Volkodav> host - guest OS
<Demol1> я как понимаю что ресурсов это будет жрать огого скока, так?
<Ilang> сколько выделишь столько и будет потреблять
<Volkodav>  но ясен перец 2 оси тянут не одну
<gelic> смотря как пользоваться
<Demol1> Короче, кроме виртуальной машины других вариантов "совместить Linux c Windows" не реально?
<Ilang> ставил на вертуалбокс хп 512 озу с головой хватило
<Volkodav> совместить  объясни поподробнее
<Ilang> угу, еще и 30 рублей...
<gelic> не подходит  сюда слово совместить
<Demol1> Volkodav, дословная цитата: "полное рабочее  соотношение двух разных операционных систем без конфликтов и ошибок"
<gelic> помойму их не реально совместить
<gelic> просто запустить погонять одну в другой
<Ilang> товарищь помоему сам незнает чего хочет
<Volkodav> Ilang:  точно
<Demol1> Ilang, я хочу понять сам что это такое, просто самому аж интересно стало как он этого добился
<Volkodav> не морочай голову над дурью других людей
<Ilang> чего этого? ты хоть имя проги какой назвал бы
<Demol1> Ок, понял :)
<gelic> Demol1: а как тебе можем помочь, мы это не видили
<Demol1> Ilang, он не помнит
<Ilang> трепло он значит
<Volkodav>  Demol1это сказал очередной бестолковый виндузятник - ты повторяешь
<Demol1> gelic, не, ну а вдруг известно что-то подобное. Ладно, проехали, понял что это или виртуальная машина или нечто космическое :)
<Ilang> эмулятор какой нибудь
<Demol1> скорее всего
<Ilang> в лутшем случае
<serega> а может удаленный рабочий стол
<Demol1> Всё, всё :) грузить не буду :)
<Volkodav>  есть вот такая удобная муля http://www.madrau.com/SRXv3/html/SRX/About.html
<Demol1> больше
<serega> просто решил пошутить над товарищем
<Ilang> толку что ставил на вертуалбокс винду. всеровно в ней юзать нечего )
<serega> думаю нечего даже голову ломать
<Demol1> Ilang, согласен, гружу Винду только для того что-бы поиграть
<Ilang> ставил как раз для того что бы прикалотся иксы линя в ней поюзать )
<Volkodav> вот только если этот проект - приятель мой занимается им http://synergy-foss.org/
<Ilang> через ssh
<Volkodav> здесь одна клава и мышь летает по всем системам аж трём
<Volkodav> но не 30 р она стоит
<Demol1> Вот это не плохо :)
<Volkodav> она бесплатно как обычно у нас
<geksogen> это чисто програмная реализация- или железку покупать нужно
<Volkodav> софтина обычная
<geksogen> чото непойму как она работает
<Volkodav> но машинки все должны быть в сети и всё
<Demol1> Volkodav, по сети?
<Demol1> аа
<Volkodav> да
<geksogen> ААА-- по сети
<geksogen> понятно тогда
<Demol1> типа RAdmin ))
<geksogen> =)
<Volkodav> All you need is a LAN connection.
<Demol1> ну, очень типа
<Ilang> не лучше ли freenx
<Volkodav> freenx немного другая песня
<geksogen> а там как я вижу могут разные ОС использоваться
<geksogen> винда линукс
<Volkodav> точней совсем другая песня
<Volkodav> и мак тоже
<geksogen> ООо- полезная весч
<Demol1> А скольк остоит?
<geksogen> а мышка тож одна?
<Demol1> упс, опен сорс?
<Demol1> фигась
<Volkodav> да одна на все три машинки + поддержка мульти дисплеев
<Volkodav> и что очень удобно копи паста работает тоже
<Lorgus> привет страна
<AndreX> кстати насчёт
<AndreX> <Demol1> Volkodav, дословная цитата: "полное рабочее  соотношение двух разных операционных систем без конфликтов и ошибок"
<andreymal1> блютуз на компе у кого-нибудь есть?
<Demol1> andreymal1 у меня
<artus> andreymal1: есть
<P[0_o]nika> есть
<AndreX> Cygwin
<andreymal1> o_O
<Volkodav> полное рабочее  соотношение  тоже не совсем понятно
<Volkodav> соотношение чего куда и зачем
<Demol1> Volkodav: я сам не понимаю
<andreymal1> Параметры - Получение файлов у одного меня не работает?
<AndreX> блятус есть
<Volkodav> фтопку бестолковые приколы
<artus> @kick AndreX
<andreymal1> "Не удаётся открыть параметры «Общего доступа к личным файлам»" а я даже не знаю кто это
<Demol1> что-то знакомое
<Demol1> ладно, пойдём пить чай
<Demol1> всем пока!\
<geksogen> сори если не по теме, тут кто нить в Back Track3 разбирается
<geksogen> есть вапрос
<geksogen> вот
<artus> !ask | geksogen
<ubuntuhelp> geksogen: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<geksogen> ок
<Lorgus> лять... чо у аси снова сервера сменили ???
<Lorgus> не
<geksogen> у меня аська работает
<Lorgus> глюк со статусом...  как в онлайн так выкидывает
<geksogen> хз
<andreymal1> джаббер рулит)
<[koshka]> artus, какой ты злой =)))
<Ilang> хы http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmuqX6be_Ng
<gelic> такая же фигня аська не пашет
<Ilang> в топку icq
<artus> [koshka]: ))
<geksogen> переползаем на джабер
<Taurendil> а через транспорт работает?
<andreymal1> судя по отсутствию воплей в жуйке - да
<SergeyIT> а может это проблема Беларуси, с аськой )
<Lorgus> [koshka],  hi
<Taurendil> Юзайте джаббер)
<Lorgus> [koshka], сорри... не заметил сразу
<Lorgus> отвалите со своим жабером...
<Lorgus> не юзаю и не хочется...
<andreymal1> а в нём шахматы есть :)
<Lorgus> гыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыы
<Taurendil> ну и зря
<Taurendil> кошка привет)
<Lorgus> почему зря ???
 * andreymal1 тут через джаббер
<andreymal1> вот только почему я andreymal1?
<Lorgus> да пофик через какую задницу ты тут
<Taurendil> потому что джаббер скоро заменит все) я тут тоже через джаббер
<Lorgus> ясно.. тока домыслы..
<andreymal> джаббер захватил вконтакт и фейсбук, это факт
<Taurendil> а функционал?
<andreymal> не ограничен
<Taurendil> Да
<P[0_o]nika> я так и не проникся джаббером
<Lorgus> +1
<P[0_o]nika> скайп + пиджин хватает
<andreymal> чего-то не хватает - пишешь клиент/сервер с нужными фичами и радуешься XD
<Taurendil> конечно
<andreymal> в джаббере (видео-)звонки есть, и слухи были про скайп-транспорт
<andreymal> а вообще опять холивары пошли)
<P[0_o]nika> да вроде не воюем пока)
<Taurendil> он есть, нет сервера с ним
<andreymal> квип кстати тоже захвачен джаббером)
<[koshka]> Lorgus, приветик :)
<[koshka]> Taurendil, ку :)
<Taurendil> как погода? У нас метель)
<andreymal> у нас уже была
<[koshka]> холодно.. +5 :D
<andreymal> у нас +2
<P[0_o]nika> +15
<andreymal> теплоо
<[koshka]> та в пятницу еще было +15
<Ilang> koshka это где?)
<[koshka]> Ilang, а ты не помнишь? )
<geksogen> блин- я тож хочу что бы +15 было
<Ilang> помню, поэтому и уточняю. собрался в ваши края
<[koshka]> в Феодосии
<Ilang> во во
<Ilang> мне туда и надо
<[koshka]> зачем?)
<Ilang> koshka как зимой дела с сьемом жилья?
<[koshka]> ну дешевле чем летом ;)
<Taurendil> я думаю отлично)
<Ilang> угу, хочу в горы
<[koshka]> спать пора.. а то завтра в Симферополь ><
<Ilang> koshka чао какао
<Taurendil> передай ему привет)
<Lorgus> лять... +5.... седня домой приехал.. в доме +2
<Ilang> koshka у тебя дачи случайно в щебитовке нет?
<Lorgus> тока отогрел..
<P[0_o]nika> +2 в доме это сурово
<[koshka]> Ilang, случайно нет)
<Lorgus> пофик... уже 22
<Lorgus> еще немного... еще чуть чуть..
<Lorgus> просто у мелкого ДР было.. в МСК уезжал... сутки дом не грелся...
<Taurendil> а дом где?
<Lorgus> хреново что гы... брага замерзла...
<Lorgus> Фрязино
<Lorgus> вотка зло... самогон рулит... http://kakashka.info/content/%D0%B0%D0%BD%D1%82%D0%B8%D0%B0%D0%BB%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%B3%D0%BE%D0%BB%D1%8C%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%8F-%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%BC%D0%BF%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B8%D1%8F
<[koshka]> ладно,уважаемые :) до пятницы
<P[0_o]nika> брагу жалко
<Lorgus> пофик.... отогрел  ... булькает
<P[0_o]nika> :D
<Nastya> привет всм
<Nastya> есть тут операторы?
<Nastya> млин!
<artus> что случилось?
<Nastya> какой то *** забанил мой айпишник здесь
<Nastya> и меня не радует ломать вайфай сетки соседей чтоб мен ятаки сюда пустило
<artus> значит было за что  )
<Nastya> можно что нибудьь делать чтоб этого небыло?
<andreymal> сейчас за *** и этот заанят ))))
<andreymal> *забанят
<andreymal> заходи через джаббер и не парься
<Nastya> нафиг-нафиг
<Nastya> знаешь, мне вот всегда казалось что пр отборе в операторы должен быть такой тест типа на юношеский максимализм и сознательность
<SergeyIT> Nastya, а это что такое?
<Nastya> где?
 * Nastya  оглядывается
<SergeyIT> Nastya, "юношеский максимализм и сознательность"
<SergeyIT> Nastya, октябрят, пионеров и .... давно нет
<Nastya> полны интернеты...
<SergeyIT> Nastya, ошибаешься...
<Nastya> так вот к чему это я
<Nastya> ах да!
<Nastya> вим!
<Nastya> как в виме на слово назад сместиться?
<Nastya> вперед -  w а вот назад?
<Nastya> еще - как выбрать не принтер по умолчанию при печати через  lpr?
<SergeyIT> а ctrl +left в вим не  работает?
<Ilang> Nastya:  emacs попробуй ))
<Nastya> Сереженька, в своем ли вы уме?
<andreymal> это сейчас называется ЧСВ
<andreymal> http://lurkmore.ru/ЧСВ
<rapidsp> Nastya: b наверное :)
<Nastya> rapidsp, гений!
<rapidsp> просто логика ))))
<Lorgus> писец... посмотрел разовор с Путиным... просто писец... у нас что,страна идиотов ??  или так они думают..
<jillsmitt> Nastya: со временем использования таких средств приходит понимание
<jillsmitt> Nastya: есть учебник для начинающих вимеров
<Nastya> на первом курсе я работала в техподдержке -- после этого я уверена что у нас страна идиотов
<SergeyIT> Nastya, поставил запустил вим - crtl+left (right) работают. (и кто тут что-то про ум вещал?)
<Nastya> в том мануале для идиотов об этом не написано
<Nastya> Сережа, вся эта фигня с вимом затевалась чтоб не убирать руки с буковок.
<SergeyIT> Nastya, извини, телепатор в ремонте
<Nastya> а, сорри, да, не сказала
<Nastya> я тут страдаю работой в вим с буковочной клавиатуры
<Nastya> ах да еще не скахала что изверги вима не прикрутили работу с русской раскладкой. приходится переключаться в английскую для управления
<Nastya> или уже изобрели какой нибудь костыль для этого?
<jillsmitt> можно переназначить клавиши
<SergeyIT> Nastya, зечем же себя так мучать?
<Nastya> инигавари
<Nastya> вообще быть может мак купить?
<Nastya> там все есть. даже мсофис
<jillsmitt> триальный
<Nastya> ну да. в линупсе нет и триального
<jillsmitt> в линупсе есть TeX\LaTeX
<Nastya> а руковводство постоянно хочет чегото причем быстро-быстро срочно-срочно и с табличками
<jillsmitt> расслабься и получай удовольствие
<Nastya> Если ты умеешь с техе работать с таблицами быстро -- тогда ты где то на уровне просвященного йога
<jillsmitt> иначе сойдешь с ума
<P[0_o]nika> )
<Nastya> в общем бида-бида с техом
<Nastya> а еще я как то пробовала делать в техе -- руководству не понравилось - пдф не редактируется
<jillsmitt> существуют конвертеры
<Nastya> мсье знает толк...
<rapidsp> какое счастье, что я почти не имею дело с офисами :)
<P[0_o]nika> +1 rapidsp
<jillsmitt> тоже не особо увлекается
<jillsmitt> вот TeX -> PDF this->showtable_1("T_WEEK");
<jillsmitt> http://www.msi.umn.edu/software/tex/help/pdf.html
<Nastya> аха везет тебе -- а вот когда корпоративна почта на эксчендже вот это совсем печаль
<Nastya> у нас вот админы купили шарепоинт и теперь настраивают там вики. Спроила чгео не взяли оычную вики забесплатно -- сказали что не умеют с не йработать.
<jillsmitt> тяжело...
<rapidsp> а с шаре типа разберутся? :)
<rapidsp> тот еще ребус
<Nastya> а незнаю - уних там бумажки есть типа сертиыфикаты от майкрософта. наверное, они умные.
<jillsmitt> mva: ты сертифицирован?
<sima> Привет всем
<sima> ping
<ubuntuhelp> sima, Понг понг понг...
<sima> Я попинговать хочу )))
<rapidsp> не пингуй и непингуем будешь
<sima> Ясно,живые есть )
<sima> У меня большоой вопрос )
<sima> Имел ли кто дело в MyDNS?
<sima> c*
<Nastya> попингуй...
<rapidsp> сам ты попингуй :)
<Nastya> sima,  если он попросит у тебя денег в долг -- не давай!
<sima> Кто?
<Nastya> MyDNS
<sima> Ты знаешь что это такое?)
<sima> :-D
<Nastya> чувак такой...
<sima> 0_o
<sima> А что такое DNS знаешь?
<Nastya> у тебя линза выпала...
<Nastya> а варианты ответа есть?
<Nastya> ну там 50:50, заонок другу...
<Nastya> sima, я решила - я забираю деньги!
<sima> Domain Name System — система доменных имён
<Nastya> хрен с ней, деньги давай.
<sima> Чего тебе ещё?
<sima> Ты поорать пришла?
<Nastya> Галкин сегодня особенно нахальный. :)
<sima> !windows
<ubuntuhelp> Если Вы хотите поговорить о Microsoft Windows или получить какую-либо помощь по ней, то обращайтесь на канал ##windows. См. http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 , http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm и !equivalents.
<sima> !windows Nastya
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='windows Nastya'
<sima> !windows:Nastya
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='windows:Nastya'
<artus> @kick Nastya хватит троллить
<artus> sima: прекращай флудить
<sima> artus, ты не знаешь по MyDNS?
<artus> не
<sima> Ех
<artus> sima: а проблема с ним в чем ?
<sima> А канал сисадминов?
<sima> Не могу настроить в связке с ШЫЗсщташп
<sima> ISPconfig*
<sima> Настроить - настроил,не знаю что делать дальше чтоб создать свои ns-сервера
<sima> Для bind9 например есть мануал,а для MyDNS даже документации нормальной нет :(
<artus> ща посмотрим
<sima> )
<sima> .join #lor
<artus> sima: http://www.hilik.org.ua/mydns-%D1%83%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BA%D0%B0-%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%82%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B9%D0%BA%D0%B0/
<sima> Читал
<sima> 1.Это под FreeBSD
<sima> 2.Там много не того :(
<sima> И там не написано главное
<sima> чтонее написано,но в debian я не могу найти это :(
<artus> http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-debian-lenny-ispconfig3 тут был?
<sima> Да
<sima> по этому мануалу ставил сам ISPconfig
<sima> Там про MyDNS всего несколько строк :(
<sima> Скачать,скомпилить
<sima> оно даже не запускалось по тому мануалу,половину из статьи про фряху,половина из документации,еле запутил )
<artus> нашол твой вопрос на лоре )
<sima> ага )))
<sima> Я сам сегодня в гугле искал
<sima> думал,ура в инете топик такой есть,мб там есть решение...
<artus> и на опеннете пока молчат )
<sima> А там мой топик :'(
<sima> ага (
<sima> У меня вот этого нет : /usr/local/share/doc/mydns-ng/contrib/create_domain.pl
<sima> хотя
<Marchael> olegfink: ты это имелл ввиду?
<Marchael> t61.playlist.play_next_song();
<Marchael> t61.playlist.play_previous_song();
<sima> может -ng попробовать убрать...
<sima> 0_о что это было-то?
<artus> sima: а поиском искать пробовал?
<sima> Да
<sima> mydns.conf вообще создавать нужно было
<sima> в доках вычитал
<sima> find не нашол :(
<artus> sima: http://forum.lissyara.su/viewtopic.php?f=47&t=16265 был?
<sima> find / -name "create_domain.pl"
<sima> Там тишина :(
<sima> Это вообще форум прова какого-то наверно )
<sima> И всё по кругу...
<sima> Отправляют в топики,а в тех в другие,и так в цикле до бесконечности :D
<rapidsp> вы куда все ходили?
<artus> мы никуда )
<IchEsseDichAuf> какую программу посоветуете для просмотра спектров аудиофайлов?
<only_you> wtf?
<only_you> it's epic fail? :D
<sima> Эх,жаль (
<sima> Спасибо за помощь )
<sima> Всем пока )
<Corsair> доброго времени суток:)
<Corsair> ребят,кто - нибудь обходил БАН локально?
<Corsair> мне дали вечный БАН:)
<Corsair> за то,что создал для людей хаб:)
<artus> че так?
<Corsair> artus: не могу знать...
<Corsair> остается только догадываться:)
<artus> Corsair: это в локалке у тебя чтоль?
<Corsair> да
<artus> дык пусть аргументируют
<Corsair> artus: [22:11] <SergeiRap> Corsair, админ в баню на долго уходит
<Corsair> [22:16] <SergeiRap> по тому, что создание и реклама частных хабов запрещена и сильно наказуема
<Corsair> [22:16] <SergeiRap> админ уже в вечной бане на 4 хабах
<artus> Corsair: это у них гдето описано в правилах?
<Corsair> artus: хз,таких правил я не видел
<Corsair> они их сами устанавливают наверное
<SergeyIT> не видел  - это не значит что их нет
<artus> ну пусть тебе покажут пункт в правилах
<artus> SergeyIT: если в правилах пользования локалкой это не описано то банить как бе мягко говоря некоректно )
<Corsair> такого правила у меня в договоре с провайдером нет!
<artus> Corsair: ну зна заяву провайдеру на стол )
<SergeyIT> artus, а я что, против? )
<Corsair> artus: да я хотел с ним нормально поговорить,ну если другого выхода нет - так и сделаю
<artus> ))
<Taurendil> сайт провайдера считается средством массовой информации, так что если где-то в его недрах есть такая информация, а она скорее всего есть, то бан вполне уместен
<artus> Taurendil: если он зарегестрирован как сми
<artus> просто сайт прова не является сми сам по себе
<SergeyIT> artus, думаю в правилах где-то есть, что не имеешь права раздавать инет
<artus> SergeyIT: а причем здесь локальный хаб к раздаче инета?
<go8765> добрый вечер - подскажите пожалуста как исправить проблему - https://docs.google.com/document/d/1_NFzY62NhdiO52cMD03OCOImysMivFN21Qmi_usvY4s/edit?authkey=CMSH__IL&hl=ru#
<artus> go8765: проблема в чем ?
<artus> go8765: але, последний раз спрашиваю
<go8765> при каждой установке какого -либо пакета ввіводиться ошибка установки пакетов burg и burg-pc
<artus> ии, для этого надо на гуглодоки посылать?
<go8765> dpkg: зависимости пакетов не позволяют настроить пакет burg:
<go8765> burg зависит от burg-pc (= 1.98+20100623-1+maverick), однако:
<go8765> Пакет burg-pc пока не настроен.
<go8765> dpkg: не удалось обработать параметр burg (--configure):
<go8765> проблемы зависимостей -- оставляем не настроенным
<go8765> Отчёты apport не записаны, так как сообщение об ошибке указывает на повторную ошибку от предыдущего отказа.
<go8765> При обработке следующих пакетов произошли ошибки:
<go8765> burg-pc
<artus> @kick go8765
<artus> какой то он мутный
<artus> !paste | go8765
<ubuntuhelp> go8765: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com , http://dumpz.org/ или http://paste.org.ru
<artus> это раз, ибо для того чтоб прочесть то что ты выложил на гуглодок надо авторизироватся
<artus> go8765: и два, расказывай как ставил бург
<go8765> я прошу прошения - но меня кикнуло - и я пропустил часть текста :(
<go8765> как ставил бург - это я увидел
<artus> go8765: текст на http://paste.ubuntu.com выкладывай
<go8765> я уже понял :)
<go8765> устанавливал приблезительно этим способом http://kdsarts.blogspot.com/2010/05/burg-ubuntu-1004-lts.html
<go8765> artus устанавливал приблезительно этим способом http://kdsarts.blogspot.com/2010/05/burg-ubuntu-1004-lts.html
<artus> я понял
<artus> на 10.04?
<artus> go8765:
<go8765> 10.10
<[Raiden]> http://lenta.ru/news/2010/12/20/clear/
<[Raiden]> всё про белорусов
<artus> go8765: и в репу писал небось karmic  ?
<go8765> как проверить ?
<artus> [Raiden]: а там у них вообще маразм )
<artus> go8765: cat /etc/apt/sources.list |grep burg
<go8765> http://ppa.launchpad.net/bean123ch/burg/ubuntu
<go8765> maverick
<go8765> main
<artus> а 10.10 не lucid разве?
<[Raiden]> мб у у чела который собирал бург не только офиц репы
<[Raiden]> или может включен пропозед
<artus> наверно
<[Raiden]> в обновках
<[Raiden]> доставьте что просит или не ставьте
<[Raiden]> неплохо ещё сборочку освоить
<go8765> так вот что пишет - http://paste.ubuntu.com/545749/ - ниче вроде как доставлять не надо
<go8765> насчет lucid  - The Maverick Meerkat Beta is the beta release of Ubuntu 10.10,
<go8765> artus
<[Raiden]> может файлы битые, удали их и из /var/cache/apt и попробу йснова поставить
<[Raiden]> 10.10 - ваверик
<artus> угу.. путаюсь я в их именах )
<[Raiden]> м*
<go8765> of попробую
<Tenshigo> [Raiden]: знаешь как отформатировать раздел в XFS c 64Kb блоками?...
<[Raiden]> неа
<Tenshigo> битый час ман курю... все безтолку.
<[Raiden]> покажи ман , если ест ьонлайн
<[Raiden]> искать лень
<[Raiden]> -b block_size_options
<[Raiden]> the minimum is 512, and the maximum is 65536 (64 KiB).
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> 5 сек гугла
<[Raiden]> у экст4 вроде 1024-4096
<[Raiden]> не меньше и не больше
<Tenshigo> блин... ключи я и сам знаю. не создает сволочь.
<[Raiden]> а чего пишет?
<[Raiden]> и зачем блок такой. На мелких файлах буде тчудовищная потеря
<Tenshigo> так. на xfs файлы имеют реальный размер, а не кратный блоку.
<Tenshigo> и рамер в 64Kb на XFS возможен только на 64x системе
<Tenshigo> размер*
<[Raiden]> Хм
<[Raiden]> да и фиг с ним ,лень вникать
<Tenshigo> вроде нашел курс по XFS... как нибудь осилю. спасибо.
<[Raiden]> имхо - минимальных объем занимаемый файлом не может быт ьменьше блока.
<[Raiden]> правда про хфс я ничег оне читал, может ошибаюсь
<go8765> подскажите ещё  плиз как узнать на какой раздел в данный момент установлен груб?
<artus> df
<artus> вернее sudo fdisk -l
<Tenshigo> к xfs это не применимо -_О. сам пока незнаю каким образом так получаеться. буду разбираться, но мне она явно по душе.
<artus> ну ворочать большими файлами на ней милое дело
<[Raiden]> в фдиске тольк оактивный раздел видно, в какой мбр груб прописан так не узнать
<go8765> попробовал переустановить grub - удалив пакеты из var - результата - нет - та же ошибка ???
<[Raiden]> всмысле бург?
<go8765> да :)
<[Raiden]> фиг знает, на форум напиши, а пока верни груб
<go8765> так в том - то и дело - что с бургом - загружается - но не могу понять как темы выбрать - внешне он как груб пока ?
<Tenshigo> artus: дело даже не в этом, а том что запись на винт происходит только если больше нет памяти, то есть большое количество дисковых буферов всегда храняться в RAM, пока она доступна. + реальный размер файла, а не размер блока большое подспорье.
<Tenshigo> - в том что без UPS никак нельзя
<Tenshigo> иначе навернеться.
<Tenshigo> ну и определенные требования на размер оперативки.
<go8765> и при этом при установке k. ього пакета потом пишет - E: burg-pc: подпроцесс установлен сценарий post-installation возвратил код ошибки 10
<go8765> E: burg: проблемы зависимостей -- оставляем не настроенным
<Tenshigo>  и еще так как буфера скидываються  редко и большими порциями, файлы не фрагментируються. при желании нагулите.
<go8765> он я так понимаю до конца никак настроится не может ?
<[Raiden]> если всё постоянно в рам, то над окак минимум ups )
<go8765> никто не знает как его перенастроить ?
<go8765> барг всмысле
<[Raiden]> я нет
<go8765> и есчё - может это что - то даст - (вывод при burg-emu) - http://i11.fastpic.ru/big/2010/1220/5f/6a93d424f87489cb4d3082dc71e2635f.png
<go8765> подскажите плиз как зайти в корзину рута ? а то найтилус - аварийно останавливается ?
<Tenshigo> [Raiden]: без апса не как... да и mva говрил что лучше минимум 6GB RAM, но я поставил на 4GB, хотя где то вроде еще 2Gb планка валяется -_-
<Tenshigo> кстати заметил фичу google chrome. он как pdf прсмоторщик катит.
<Tenshigo> угробил клаву в конец...
<[Raiden]> go8765: не должен падать.
<[Raiden]> sudo -i ; ls /root/.local/share/Trash
<[Raiden]> так наверное можно на твой вопрос ответить
<IchEsseDichAuf> что значит строка в топе sshd: username [priv] от пользователя root ?
<artus> что то подозрительное
<go8765> а как через консоль я увижу файлы ? и восстановлю при необходимости ?
<IchEsseDichAuf> это новые танцы ssh такие, что каждое соединение получает два процесса. одно от юзернейма, другое от рута?
<artus> go8765: а чачем их видеть и востанавливать в корзине?
<go8765> я походу кое- что нужное удалил :(
<go8765> из под рута
<[Raiden]> go8765: в консоли увидеть ls , скопировать cp
<artus> если ты удалял из под рута значит оно не нужное )
<[Raiden]> или поставь mc
<go8765> mc -это что ?
<[Raiden]> файловый менедЖер
<[Raiden]> консольный
<go8765> я кстати пока вот thunar пытаюсь поставить
<go8765> thunar  кстати с задачей справляется ! - но у меня ещё один вопрос - я удалил виртулбокс в синаптике - а он всё - равно запускается - это как ?
<go8765> могу выложить скрины ?
<artus> вах, оказывается к тхунару есть плагин дропбокса ) ляпота )
<go8765> так что насчёт моего вопроса про удалённый виртуал бокс - как такое может быть ?
<[Raiden]> ну там есть что-то вроде рдп
<[Raiden]> можно подключаться к удаленнйо машинке
<[Raiden]> в общем всё как в обычном компе
<artus> sudo apt-get purge virtualbox
<black_cat> go8765: может быть, если ставилось не через синаптик, а пакетом с сайта.
<go8765> а как удалить ?
<black_cat> sudo dpkg -r имяПакета
<black_cat> если не ошибаюсь.
<artus> sudo aptitude purge ~i~nvirtualbox
<artus> ток сначала аптитуд поставь)
<[Raiden]> удалённый - видимо я не так прочел )
<black_cat> ага :)
<go8765> это какая-то мистика - удалил виртуал бокс - начал устанавливаться бург :)
<black_cat> хто начал устанавливаться?
<go8765> и вроде как установился и настроился :)
<go8765> burg
<san4o> go8765: розрабы ночи не досыпают, думают как быстрей систему запускать, а мы разной чепухи навешиваем, которую всего то 1-2 секунды видим =(
<go8765> irc://freenode/san4o,isnick - кстати реально - очееень быстро загружается 10.10 !!!
<black_cat> у меня 10.04 грузилась заметно быстрее
<[Raiden]> а мне на десктопе пофиг
<artus> ))
<artus> да и сплеши всякие не нужны )
<black_cat> мне, в принципе, тоже - учитывая что систему перегружаю от силы раз в неделю
<san4o> мелочь а приятно))
<black_cat> я даже "fatal error" при загрузке после обновления на .10 долго не замечал, работать не мешало :)
<[Raiden]> мне нравилось как в некоторых стары линуксах. неспешынй загрух и с зелененькими ок или красными эррор на каждый шаг
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> дадада))
<artus> прикольненько так )
<artus> я такое первый раз на редхате увидел) понравилось)
<[Raiden]> в старых редхетах, мендрейке было. Может ещё где
<black_cat> я это в центоси ежедневно наблюдаю :) есть в данном процессе что-то сентиментальное :)
<san4o> artus: такая фишка и сейчас осталась, почти во всех лайв сд, не очень больших
<artus> san4o: да я как то их щупю раз в пятилетку )
<artus> а вообще я б себе цветастость при загрузке прикрутил) знать бы в какую сторону копать )
<hookah[away]> artus: ку
<artus> ато только одинокий пингвин сидит )
<black_cat> толку-то, разглядеть не успеешь :)
<artus> hookah[away]:  дароф )
<artus> black_cat: а у меня пока поднимится бридж есть время полюбоватся )
<hookah[away]> artus: а я счас в средиземном море купался 30 минут назад )))
<[Raiden]> а можно выключить вывод ядр а совсем? ну что бы тихо грузилось с черным экраном, до логина
<artus> hookah[away]: гад ты )
<hookah[away]> artus: да че гад - холодно блин )) 11 градусов на улице ))
<artus> я ж говорю гад ) у меня -12 )
<san4o> artus: black_cat прав, сплеш то отключить не проблема, токо толку копать цветастость если неуспееш суть происходящего успеть розглядеть
<artus> san4o: да успеваю я все разглядеть ) у меня дебиан)
<inkvizitor68sl> чонеспим?
<inkvizitor68sl> бану желаем?
<hookah[away]> вот поставил я сегодня в виртуалке убунту сервер. настоил. порадовался. а кто мне скажет, че теперь с этим делать?
<black_cat> а зачем ставил? :)
<inkvizitor68sl> hookah[away], купить у меня вдс, настроить настоящий сервер
<[Raiden]> )
<hookah[away]> inkvizitor68sl: дык не надо же мне )))
<inkvizitor68sl> тогда удаляй
<hookah[away]> inkvizitor68sl: жалко )))
<[Raiden]> оставь, пусть будет. Можеш ькакие-нить настройки там проверять, не трогая реальную ос. Или может быть пригодится для изучения сети. А зачем ещё дома виртуалки - я даже незнаю.
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> inkvizitor68sl: бухалтерию уже сдал? )
<inkvizitor68sl> нет
<inkvizitor68sl> вот щас буду
<[Raiden]> надо было так: попробуй настроит ьнастоящий сервер, первая неделя бесплатно
<[Raiden]> :)
<hookah[away]> [Raiden]: ну для этого и поставил ) просто поэкспериментировать ) а че-то ниче в голову не идет пока. у меня локальная сеть между двумя физическими компами через хаб плюс один виртуальный серв теперь
<black_cat> осталось придумать, на кой тебе виртуалка впридачу к обычным компам :)
<hookah[away]> black_cat: вот над
<hookah[away]> этим и дума.
<hookah[away]> думаю
<black_cat> чисто русский подход :) сначала сделали, потом лихорадочно придумываем нахрена делали-то ;)
<hookah[away]> прошу простить за неадекватность, немного нетрезв
<hookah[away]> по причине прошедшего свидания
<black_cat> тогда я вдвойне извиняюсь, ибо конкретно нетрезв...
<san4o> hookah[away]: я не раз тоже игрался с разними фишками, прикольно для десктопа получилось звуковой сервер mpd, icecast с веб мордой. прикольно получилось. тож сетка на 2 компа.
<hookah[away]> а еще у меня есть чужой комп с убитым юсб-контроллером - с ним пока тоже можно че-нить сделать
<hookah[away]> ноут в смысле
<hookah[away]> кстати, инк, вот к тебе вопрос. был тут сегодня человек с вопросом - у него серв с 8гб памяти. все задавался вопросом какую ось ставить - 32 или 64?
<[Raiden]> это всё ещё вопрос?
<[Raiden]> если железо держит 64 , то зачем 32?
<hookah[away]> [Raiden]: дык он все сокрушался что 64 бита жрет много памяти
<black_cat> имея 8Гб, это проблема? :)
<artus> ну вот 8м гигов пусть жрет) я бы понял если б у него было их всего 2 )
<hookah[away]> black_cat: вот я ему тоже сказал - типа не заморачивайся и ставь 64 - на что он возразил что 32 типа с PAE понимает 4+ оперативы
<black_cat> он правильно возразил
<black_cat> если хочет ковыряться, на здоровье :)
<artus> для десктопа пае ) для серва 64 )
<hookah[away]> artus: вот я ему то же самое вроде сказал. а он все возражал...
<[Raiden]> у меня 64 десктоп. Перешел на 8.10 , это года 2 наверное. Рамы правда 4гига и да ,жрёт 64бит существенно больше. Но! у меня очень редко бывает забито 50%
<hookah[away]> [Raiden]: дык у меня тож 4 и тож 64
<[Raiden]> я бы даже с удовольсвием забил чем-нить ещё, только незнаю чем ) всякие там прелоады уже стоят
<[Raiden]> есть мысль сделать рамдиск для логов и кэша инета
<[Raiden]> возможно будет быстрей + меньше обращений к диску
<artus> ну двушечку под потолок забить можно)
<[Raiden]> двушку вполне
<[Raiden]> кэша браузера т.е.
<[Raiden]> надо скрипт только придумать, что бы скидывал на на винт при поверофф
<enzo> приветствую
<hookah[away]> Сенека приветствует Луцилия
<[Raiden]> ест ьнекоторый гемор с 32бит софтом - иногда надо руками либы 32бит собирать или вытаскивать из 32бит пакетов. Но такое редко бывает, для закрытого софта в основном.
<[Raiden]> под линь у меня сча из 32бит только две версии кваки
<[Raiden]> )
<go8765> подскажите плиз есть официальное ppa по virtualbox не ose &
<black_cat> вроде только реп обычный
<go8765> сори за тупой вопрос
<go8765> на официальном  сайте все написано :9
<black_cat> :)
#ubuntu-ru 2011-12-12
<mamay87> jhj
<Ilshat> ребят. как запустить программу так, чтобы он не мог использовать всю мощь системы?
<Ilshat> она*
<rapidsp> может так? http://snipplr.com/view/1006/
<jlewka> народ, подскажите
<jlewka> а хрен бы с вами, сам разберусь...
<Ilshat> jlewka: а ты что то писал? )) у меня только подскажите и хрен бы с вами. самой проблемы не вижу
<jlewka> да я пока ее писал, подумал что мне лень вам все описывать, а потом еще объяснять, легче сразу opennet мучить )
<jlewka> точнее man
<Ilshat> )
<Vorchak> привет! посоветуйте пожалуйста утилиту для отстлеживания температуры и загрузки ЦП, дисков и памяти?
<mortuary> доброе утро
<mortuary> подскажите, в 12 минте, что представляет из себя режим гном глассик?
<mortuary> это все тот же 3 гном урезанный?
<mortuary> или как?
<chapt> господа кто в курсе, как можно апплет меню отредактировать, например меню переход мне не нужен, да и от такого большого шрифта в данном апплете я быо тказался
<chapt> http://itmag.es/3WanK
<SergeyIT> куц
<baronos> хола хола)
<SergeyIT> baronos, чего сломал? )
<SergeyIT> baronos, в 12.04 апдейт манагер обновился, сейчас пробую...
<baronos> SergeyIT: наутилус с его монтированием)
<SergeyIT> baronos, я крузадером пользуюсь (привычка)
<baronos> ясно)
<baronos> марлина думаю поставить туда)
<SergeyIT> попробуй, расскажешь
<baronos> SergeyIT: в марлине пока раздражает отсутствие создания текстовых файлов(
<SergeyIT> baronos, это же отстой тогда )
<baronos> SergeyIT: согласен) но я надеюсь на появление э
<baronos> этой функции)
<SergeyIT> baronos, крузадер тоже пока недопилен для 12.04 (рут мод виснет иногда при загрузке)
<User263[web]> Добрый день! Помогите настроить сеть на Ubuntu 10/04/3
<jlewka> sudo dhcp eth0
<User263[web]> надо статический IP настроить
<User263[web]> прописал из мануала все команды как рекомендовано. Файл выглядит так: # This file describes the network interfaces available on your system # and how to activate them. For more information, see interfaces(5).  # The loopback network interface auto lo iface lo inet loopback  # Моя проводная сеть. iface eth0 inet static  address 192.168.0.1  netmask 255.25
<chapt> sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<chapt> http://paste.pro/5137708
<chapt> привер настройки
<chapt> настройки днс сервера в /etc/resolv.conf в виде nameserver 8.8.8.8
<MILLIONER> Привет Всем
<MILLIONER> как настроить на свом компе хостинг для вихода из интернет, чтобы размещать свои сайты. У меня VPN сойденение, IP динамический, Ubuntu 11.10 (обычная)?
<chapt> MILLIONER: если ай пи не белый и ты сидишь за натом то никак
<chapt> если белый, то копай в сторону динамик днса и nginx + apache
<MILLIONER> chapt: я не очень понял, всмисле не белый?
<chapt> MILLIONER: в том смысле что айпи выделяется только на твою машину или им пользуется сразу еще несколько пользователей, то есть сидишь ли ты за натом?
<MILLIONER> chapt: это понятно, но можно для себя сделать или временно:) можно так?
<MILLIONER> предварительно узнаешь свой айпи
<Ilshat> MILLIONER: используй DDNS
<chapt> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C4%E8%ED%E0%EC%E8%F7%E5%F1%EA%E8%E9_DNS
<User777[web]> Здраствуйте, можно ли получить ответ на такой вопрос:  можно ли получить бесплатную лицензию на Edubuntu дял школы, ибо орагны просят лицензию
<User777[web]> а где её взять я без понятия
<baronos> http://www.linuxcenter.ru/shop/licence/
<baronos> ну ёмаё
<SergeyIT> baronos: ядро приехало 3.2.0-04
<baronos> SergeyIT: ага, вчера обновлялся на него)
<MILLIONER> chapt: как это сообственно настроить?:)
<MILLIONER> какие пакеты т .д.?
<MILLIONER> я воообще в этом не разбираюсь:(
<MILLIONER> Ilshat: возможно вы знаете?:)
<Ilshat> MILLIONER: твой хостер не предоставляет локльные хосты? типа millioner.vpn.provider.ru
<MILLIONER> нет, есть только айпи локалки
<Ilshat> MILLIONER: роутера нету?
<MILLIONER> да жне знаю..  стоит свич
<MILLIONER> у меня инет по городской локалке через ВПН канал
<MILLIONER> есть логин и пароль для доступа к инету
<Ilshat> MILLIONER: вообщем DDNS работает по такому принципу. у тебя на компе (или на роутере) стоит клиент. который отсылает сервису твой IP и команду на обновление. сервер у себя обновляет и ты будешь доступен по доменному имени
<Ilshat> есть сервис dyndns.org , но он вроде ша платный стал
<Ilshat> MILLIONER: попробуй набрать host твой_лоакльный_ip у себя на компе
<MILLIONER> мм.. в терминале?
<Ilshat> да
<MILLIONER> а какая команда вначале
<Ilshat> запускаешь терминал и набираешь host IP
<MILLIONER> ок
<Ilshat> IP сооветственно заменяешь на ip выданный провом
<Ilshat> локальный
<sharikoff> MILLIONER: http://www.rldp.ru/articles/ddns/soft.htm
<sharikoff> 2 миллисекунды гугла
<sharikoff> или ты в гуле тоже 3 день?
<Ilshat> sharikoff: если у него есть локальное доменное имя. то ddns не нужен
<sharikoff> ему нужно снаружи смотреть?
<Ilshat> да
<sharikoff> или в локалке?
<sharikoff> ну если есть локальное! доменное имя то нужен
<sharikoff> я поставлю днс и назовусь к примеру майкрософт ком
<sharikoff> однако в инете все по прежнему будут ходить на настоящий а не ко мне
<Ilshat> если у прова есть днс имена для клиентов. то не обязательно юзать сторонние сервисы
<sharikoff> это может быть имя роутера
<Ilshat> просто у ВНЕШНЕГО домена прописываешь CNAME домен. имя у прова
<MILLIONER> я скинул в приват. так узнать что там есть
<jlewka> подскажите
<jlewka> как настроить iptables таким образом, что бы трафик с опредленного ip шел в обход прокси сервера, который настроен на этой же машине
<jlewka> просто не понимаю, в какой именно цепочке надо делать фильтрацию и в какую?
<MILLIONER> спасибо друзья:)
<Ilshat> jlewka: тут скорее наверно роутинг надо юзать. хотя огу ошибаться
<sharikoff> jlewka: а чо надо то?
<jlewka> sharikoff, ну вообще надо, что бы трафик с опредленным user-agent шли в обход прокси
<sharikoff> аа
<chapt> господа кто в курсе, как можно апплет меню отредактировать, например меню переход мне не нужен, да и от такого большого шрифта в данном апплете я быо тказался http://itmag.es/3WanK
<Ilshat> chapt: в домашнем каталоге поищи. мож в .config
<Ilshat> chapt: у меня в гноме (11.04) есть удалить панель. при клике ПКМ
<User853[web]> все добрый день есть проблема
<chapt> я не хочу удалять панель
<chapt> я хочу просто напросто уменьшить апплет
<User853[web]> при загрузке машина ругается что не может смонтировать  SDA1 , загрузился через СД Ливе доступ к винту нету.
<User853[web]> при попытке смонтироватоь ругается так Error mounting: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,        missing codepage or helper program, or other error        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try        dmesg | tail  or so
<User853[web]> ау
<andrex> checkdisk в руки и пошол проверять
<andrex> -с
<User853[web]> где как
<chapt> а какая файловая система на винте?
<chapt> sudo fdisk -l
<chapt> чтобы посмотреть если тчо
<User853[web]> ext4
<chapt> ну тогда да
<andrex> badblocks -vs /dev/sda от рута можно с ливки монтировать не нужно
<chapt> чекдиском пройтись нужно
<andrex> ну это чтоб исправить то да
<User853[web]> Disk /dev/sda: 40.0 GB, 40020664320 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 4865 cylinders Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Disk identifier: 0x00025420     Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1   *           1        4661    37431296   83  Linux /dev/sda2            4661        4866
<Onkeltem> Ку
<Onkeltem> Вопрос по SSH. Если я хочу аутентифицироваться публичным ключем, должно ли имя локального пользователя совпадать с именем удаленного?
<User853[web]> к винту нужен доступ.  чтоб слить инфо, потом просто систему перелью
<Ilshat> Onkeltem: вродь да.
<Ilshat> Onkeltem: хотя не факт )) првоерь лучше не деле
<Ilshat> на деле
<User853[web]> при загрузке с винда нет доступа к терминалу
<andrex> User853[web]: ну man dd можно в образ запихать но файлы всёравно будут не все здоровы
<andrex> User853[web]: с ливки
<Onkeltem> Ilshat: на деле не работает, я понять не могу почему, даже с ssh -vvv
<andrex> User853[web]: man fsck
<User853[web]> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ fsck fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2
<Ilshat> Onkeltem: на той машине, с которого подключаешься. в ~/.ssh/ есть ключи?
<User853[web]> с илвки тернминал есть с винта нет
<andrex> а ты чё хотел, если это рутовый раздел то и не будет
<User853[web]> так как инфу вытянуть можно
<andrex> выше
<User853[web]> хом на флу перелить и все
<andrex> я тебе всё расписывать не буду, читай маны по утилитам и думай головой
<User492[web]> подскажите, можно как-нибудь добавить демон в атозагрузку, который лежит, например, в каталоге, /var/www/daemon/ ?
<andrex> !init
<ubuntuhelp> Настройка вариантов загрузки: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions . Для добавления/удаления сервисов в автозагрузку используйте пакет bum или скрипт update-rc.d. Свои скрипты добавляются в автозагрузку в файле /etc/rc.local.
<ubuntuhelp> Как сделать загрузочную дискету см. на https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy . См. также https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto , !grub и !dualboot.
<Onkeltem> Ilshat: да, конечно. А на удаленную, в ~/.ssh/ я кинул authorized_keys с мом id_dsa.pub ключом
<Onkeltem> Ilshat: причем что удивило - везде всегда работало, а тут вдруг - нет
<Ilshat> Onkeltem: может перегенерировал ключи? или хост сменился
<User853[web]> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fsck /dev/sda1 fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2 e2fsck 1.41.12 (17-May-2010) /dev/sda1: recovering journal
<Ilshat> Onkeltem: попробуй тупо очистить файл known_hosts
<mortuary> а есть mint пользователи?
<mortuary> объясните мне не умному, что из себя представляет режим гном классик в минте?
<mortuary> это все тот же гном 2.x заточенный под 3 я правильно понимаю?
<andrex> скрин покажи, полюбуемся на это чудо
<Ilshat> скорее всего тот же 3ий гном. просто тема из старого гнома
<mortuary> http://i.imgur.com/jI9tB.gif
<andrex> это gnome-session-fallback
<mortuary> andrex, что за зверь?
<andrex> да это чёто типа отдельного проекта на гтк3 с похожестью на 2 гном
<Ilshat> mortuary: это тот же гном3, просто с отключенным функционалом работы с 3D. обычно фелбек включается , если беда с видюхой
<mortuary> как раз у меня беда, обычный гш не тянет
<mortuary> =)
<Ilshat> mortuary: случаем не 2е видюхи?
<mortuary> нет, старая нвидиа
<Ilshat> я минт не знаю. система сама не предлагает поставить дрвоа?
<Ilshat> дрова
<mortuary> дрова ставятся, все отлично - но вот гш не тянет, но это нормально с 128 метрами на борту, юнити тоже лагает страшно
<mortuary> а тут все летает, я удивился даже)
<mortuary> прозрачность только странно работает
<bosyi> хай. можно ли в кде разместить панель вертикально?
<mortuary> а куда кстати они корзину запихнули в гном 3?
<Nitr> не могу настроить автостарт скрипта при рестарте системы.... Засунул свой скрипт в /usr/sbin/, прописал в /etc/rc.local его путь ... а толку ноль. Что я делаю не так?
<sharikoff> скорее всего он зависит от чего то
<sharikoff> что не успевает запуститься при старте
<Nitr> как это исправить?:)
<sharikoff> прописать волшебное слово sllep
<sharikoff> *sleep
<sharikoff> перед скриптом
<sharikoff> например sleep 20
<Nitr> в rc.local ?
<sharikoff> да
<sharikoff> причем до бинарника должен быть полный путь
<sharikoff> если ты запускаешь cat к примеру то должно быть  /usr/bin/cat
<Nitr> а это нормальным решением считается? или есть способ поизящней?
<sharikoff> нормальным решением чего?
<Nitr> ну sleep вставлять в скрипт
<artus> это говорит человек который свои скрипты в /usr/sbin/ ложит?
<Nitr> я еще нуб, поэтому и спрашиваю
<Nitr> =)
<sharikoff> я ложу в папочку в хоме
<artus> sharikoff, аналогочно )
<sharikoff> Nitr: не бьешься не добьешся. Смарел "ловец снов"?
<sharikoff>  =))
<SergeyIT> Nitr, правильное решение - проверить в скрипте все ли старнтовало, что надо и запустить свое
<Nitr> нет, не смотрел =)
<sharikoff> Nitr: двоечник
<bosyi> test
<ubuntuhelp> bosyi, Fail!
<bosyi> test
<ubuntuhelp> bosyi, Есть контакт.
<bosyi> любители кде скажите можно ли задать задержку появления панели которая скрыта?
<Nyalet> Господа, помогите пожалуйста. При подключении через ssh -X и попытке запустить nautilus сообщает Failed to open the X11 display!
<Nyalet> До этого все работало.
<jlewka> Nyalet, а чего не средствами X ?
<baronos> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=32535
<andrex> эт чё ещё один, твикер?
<an1s1> Подскажите, кака версия убунты лучше(быстрее, занимает меньше места). Заранее спасибо.
<baronos> эт для юнити
<andrex> an1s1: своя
<andrex> всмысле нетинстал и шоманство)
<an1s1> Понятно, спасибо. Куду рыть..
<an1s1> куду=буду
<baronos> myunity проще вроде как говорят чем компиз манагер
<baronos> хотя компиз манагер по настройкам огромный по сравнению с муюнити
<portos> всем привет
<portos> если вопрос задам который на 20-30% касается линукс, тапками не закидаете?
 * andrex готовит гру тапок
<andrex> о*
<portos> в общем нужна crm система которую можно будет поставить на линуксовый сервер в локальной сети
<portos> мож кто знает?
<Anaemir> Доброго времени суток. Можно спросить кого-нибудь?
<portos> Anaemir давай
<portos> спрашивай
<SergeyIT> tlp
<SergeyIT> crm - это что?
<Anaemir> Проблема такая. Пробовал обновить VBox. Удаленно. Теперь не запускаются приложения через ssh -X
<Anaemir> ssh_config, и sshd_config проверил
<Anaemir> Все на месте.
<Anaemir> Куда копать?
<User229[web]> напишите команду присваивания комбинации ctrl+A значение выделить все
<Anaemir> Пр попытке запустить nautilus пишет Failed to open the X11 display
<baronos> вот зачем произнесли нетинсталл, теперь ведь пока не установлю таким образом не успокоюсь)
<User229[web]> печалька
<andrex> baronos: я рад за тебя)
<baronos> andrex: спс)
<SergeyIT> baronos, следующий шаг - генту
<baronos> andrex: кстати, такой процесс интересный, позновательный)
<baronos> SergeyIT: свят, свят)
<andrex> baronos: ага есть такое
<baronos> хмм, а арч так же ставится, только там я дуб дубом, а тут уже 50% прошел)
<andrex> раздели эти 50% ещё на 100500
<baronos> жесть)
<baronos> почему то окно терминала с вичатом тормозит
<andrex> Anaemir: http://linsovet.com/howto_run_x11_apps_on_remote_computers попробуй так
<baronos> artus: пинг
<artus> baronos, понг
<baronos> artus: ты с радио решил тему будильника?
<artus> baronos, угу
<baronos> artus: понятно, а то просто радиотрей новый поддерживает глобал кей на плей и стоп)
<artus> baronos, http://paste.ubuntu.com/767934/ так проще )
<baronos> хехе)) тебе виднее)
<baronos> ппц, в новой версии опять косяк кодировкой, и старым методом не исправить(
<amarovita> Как ритмбокс засунуть в громкость на 11.10?
<baronos> если как по старинке снести банши и ритм после ребута сам туда ляжет?
<mortuary> baronos, это работало?
<baronos> mortuary: в 10,10 и 11,04 я так менял их
<baronos> снести банши, поставить ритм и рестарт дм
<baronos> то есть по умолчанию вставал плеер который был в системе и все
<mortuary> baronos, а если подрутить в приложениях по умолчанию?
<baronos> честно не заморачивался) мне проще рестарт сделать)
<mortuary> baronos, а в гноме 3, такая фишка есть чтобы плеер в иконку звука убрать?
<baronos> расширения есть для интеграции на верхнюю панель плеера и управления им от туда
<baronos> https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/30/music-integration/ https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/54/mpris-player-control/ https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/55/media-player-indicator/
<baronos> через фф легко ставить их
<mortuary> спасибо, поршуршу
<baronos> хехе, правда они у меня на 3,3,2 не работают)
<baronos> и весь нетисталл всё ровно меня привел к установки гнома :D
<andrex> baronos: ну смысла нет почти, юзать нет инстал если собераешся юзать тоже самое что и в стандарте или чёто типа гнома или кде
<baronos> andrex: вот вот) проще ставить альтернейт без гуя + установка полного гнома)
<baronos> что меня порадовало, это выбор ядра, дабы не засорять ось выбрал сразу последнее) ну и по мелочи еще))
<andrex> baronos: ну там ещё тип init можно выбрать здоровый или мелкий правда может по железякам не подойти мелкий
<baronos> ну да, этот способ для хорошей скорости инета, да и знаний бубна... и можно под себя сделать нормуль по минимому)
<KojVen> привет всем, мои сообщения видно?)
<andrex> да
<KojVen> слава яйцам) сейчас вопросами буду засыпать)
<KojVen> установил Ubuntu 10.04 с нуля, раньше чуть чуть копался в линуксе и примерно понимаю как это все работает)))
<KojVen>  такс... вопрос.
<KojVen> монитор viewSonic va2213w
<KojVen> видео nvidia gts250
<KojVen> при установке стандартное разрешение 1024 на 768
<KojVen> установил дрова (страндартные, дрова, активировать) разрешение возросло до 1360 768
<KojVen> но мне то нужно 1920 на 1080!)
<KojVen> делал вот так http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=78813.0 все до конца сделалось, разрешение добавилось. тыкаю, а он мне и говорит: "не магу насяльника 1920 упихнуть в 1024, даже ногой"
<KojVen> вот как то так. подскажите, будьте добры
<andrex> !paste | KojVen
<ubuntuhelp> KojVen: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<artus> @voice KojVen
<andrex> !enter | KojVen
<ubuntuhelp> KojVen: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<KojVen> спс, а теперь, если вопрос понятен, не могли бы вы подсказать, что глянуть, и где почитать?
<KojVen> еще поставил драйвер, как написано в инструкции http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%83%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BA%D0%B0_%D0%B4%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B9%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B0_nvidia#%D0%BF%D1%80%D0%B8%D0%BC%D0%B5%D1%87%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5_%D0%BF%D0%BE_%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%80%D1%81%D0%B8%D1%8F%D0%BC_%D0%B4%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B9%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B2
<KojVen> но не помогло... сори, привычка с ентера бить, исправлюсь)
<baronos> andrex: автомат с сигаретами не загрузился http://weblog.savanne.be/478-as-seen-in-an-amsterdam-bar
<andrex> baronos: линукс знает о вреде курения)
<baronos> +1
<KojVen> подскажет кто о разрешении монитора? насильно не хочет ставиться
<andrex> NVIDIA-README.txt читай
<KojVen> http://paste.pro/5137730   Открываем консоль. Узнаем список видеовыходов и поддерживаемых разрешений для каждого выхода командой. не глянете? понять не могу, как у меня видеовыход называется. неужели default connected?
<Le9i0nx> KojVen: смотри на жизнь проще "default"
<KojVen> спс
<KojVen> затык. не работает. "не удалось изменить конфигурацию контроллера crt 351"
<KojVen> может можно как нибудь отдельно дрова на моник поставить? в вин7 пока не поставишь, тоже не хочет нужное разрешение видеть
<Le9i0nx> может команду покажеш?
<KojVen> http://paste.pro/5137735
<baronos> !win
<ubuntuhelp> Читать срочно! От начала и до конца: http://anticopyright.ru/wiki/Linux_это_НЕ_Windows ! Дальнейшее употребление фраз типа "в винде все работало, а тут - нет", а так же прочие попытки сравнивать убунту с вендой и СПО с вендософтом - приведут к бану!
<KojVen> баронос, перечитайте еще раз мое сообщение внимательно, и подумайте, к чему я его написал
<baronos> разрешение не пашет так как не определился монитор, попробуй грузануть без монитора комп, потом выключить и снова подрубить моник. или если в видюхе два входа воткни во  второй.
<KojVen> дело в том, что на видео 1 вга выход, а второй другой (не момню как называется ^_^) спс, сейчас попробую
<baronos> с нвидиа прокатывает на 85%
<Le9i0nx> KojVen: попробуй вот так 3 командой  xrandr --output default   --mode 1920x1080_60.00
<artus> мда, чего ток люди не выдумывают чтоб gtf не пользоватся) даже какой то cvt откопали где то
<yacoov> что за гтф?
<artus> gtf - calculate VESA GTF mode lines
<yacoov> ясно
<artus> причем cvt выдает совсем какую то левую развертку)
<artus> ну не совсем но отличную слегка
<KojVen> нифига не помогло. получается вручную нужно xorg прописывать?
<Le9i0nx> KojVen: попробуй вот так 3 командой  xrandr --output default   --mode 1920x1080_60.00
<KojVen> а предыдущие команды мне вводить?
<Le9i0nx> да xrandr до ресета иксов(компа)
<Le9i0nx> действует
<KojVen> xrandr: cannot find mode 1920x1080_60.00
<Le9i0nx> xrandr вывод дай сюда
<KojVen> http://paste.pro/5137737
<Le9i0nx> xrandr  --newmode "1920x1080"  173.00  1920 2048 2248 2576  1080 1083 1088 1120 -hsync +vsync
<Le9i0nx> xrandr --addmode default 1920x1080
<Le9i0nx> xrandr --output default   --mode 1920x1080
<KojVen> nick@nick-desktop:~$ xrandr --output default   --mode 1920x1080
<KojVen> xrandr: screen cannot be larger than 1360x768 (desired size 1920x1080)
<KojVen> может показать что у меня в xorg.conf написано?
<Le9i0nx> и ещё есле не сработает меня интересует файл /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<grad> не надо его xrandr'ом тыкать, в дровах видюхи косяк
<KojVen> http://paste.pro/5137738 вот лог. в самом низу xorg
<KojVen> то есть ручками дрова на бидео переставить?
<Le9i0nx> я вижу что косяк ? ведюха может такую развертку сделать
<KojVen> 173?
<KojVen> я везде указывал 60
<KojVen> 3й день мучаюсь, вот сюда решил заглянуть) помогите плиз)
<Le9i0nx> xrandr  --newmode "1920x1080"  60.00  1920 2048 2248 2576  1080 1083 1088 1120 -hsync +vsync
<Le9i0nx> xrandr  --newmode "1920x1080" > дальше ошибка вроде
<KojVen> http://paste.pro/5137739 добавилось, разрешение видно, но так же, не дает его поставить
<Le9i0nx>  KojVen а монитор какой?
<KojVen> viewsonic va2213w 22"
<grad> заканчивался 2011 год, а на #ubuntu-ru всё прописывали руками частоту развертки монитора :-\
<KojVen> а ч то делать?)
<Le9i0nx> как вариант два решения
<Le9i0nx> 1) удалить конфиг файл(переместить)
<Le9i0nx> 2) настроить через файл
<Le9i0nx> кофига
<KojVen> какой фаил удалить?
<artus> nvidia-xconfig совсем конфиг не генерит ?
<baronos> нвидиа? дрова 290?
<KojVen> да, поставил 290
<KojVen> арус, как глянуть генерит или нет7
<baronos> выполнить команду нвидиа-хконфиг
<artus> sudo nvidia-xconfig запустить)
<artus> и получить конфиг )
<artus> где вы вообще проблемы то с нвидией находите ) темболее не на стекляшках мониторах )
<Le9i0nx> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<artus> и зачем совать в вга если есть hdmi
<KojVen> ого. xorg поменялся. сейчас я тут че нить почитаю... чач!
<KojVen> спс!
<KojVen> у моника нет разьема такого)
<baronos> ща еще и иксы не запустятся)
<artus> и че ? у моих 2х тоже нет? переходники 2 воткнуты и ляпота )
<KojVen> леяонкс, вам показать xorg.conf? а то напугали меня что иксы не стартанут
<KojVen> и что мне сейячас делать? http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=78813.0 еще разок повторить?
<KojVen> лан, я в ребут, если иксы не стартанут, то я опять убунту переставлять)
<artus> стой
<artus> зачем ребут?
<KojVen> стою
<artus> а просто перегрузить иксы не ?
<KojVen> хз, может что нибудь измениться
<KojVen> как?)
<artus> ну я в tty1 прыгаю и /etc/init.d/gdm restart кричу туда ))
<KojVen> tty1 это контрл альт ф1?
<artus> угу
<KojVen> сейчас, комаду на бумажку запишу. или скопировать достаточно?
<BPOH> пр обновлении говорит нужно установить какието старые источники apport-hooks-medibuntu libavcodec-extra-53 libavutil-extra-51
<BPOH> как и где установить)
<BPOH> обьясните лучше зачем убунта от меня требует эти пакеты? зачем она устанавливала новые если будет просить старые?
<KojVen> ребят, спасайте, разрешение 640 480. и это макс) как сменить?0 глаза сечас сломаю
<BPOH> ох гдето я в конфиге менял потом пропала левая менюшка она вылезла за экран))) установи лучше драйвера вначале)
<KojVen> драйвера чего?
<KojVen> видео?
<BPOH> да для видеокарты когда драйвера ровно стоят разрешение экрана убунта определяет нормально
<KojVen> нет. 3й день уже мучаюсь)
<yacoov> KojVen: стартуй нвидия-сетингс тулзу
<KojVen> первые  2 слова понял. а 3е?
<BPOH> запусти тулзу какуюто)))))
<yacoov> nvidia-settings
<yacoov> и там меняй разрешение экрана
<KojVen> дык там и есть 640 480 макс)
<KojVen> до этого то я сам допер)
<KojVen> артус, вы тут?
<artus> KojVen, местами
<Petrov_Vladimir> Hello world!
<KojVen> не поможете хотя бы прежнее разрешение вернуть?0
<artus> хм, а ты старый конфиг совсем прибил? бекапа нет?
<BPOH> блин, как же я люблю убунту) купил ноутбук за 2 тыщи рублей... установил ХР на звук драйвера не встали установил чиповский ХР с драйверпаком также не встали поставил чистую ХР скачал драва на звук с оф сайта всеравно не пошло, вспомнил что в 7 есть адекватн
<KojVen> конфиг чего?) xorgа?) нет ,как то не подумал
<Petrov_Vladimir> Подскажите пожалуйста! Существуют ли дешевые open source GSM телефоны?
<artus> хоят гипотетически просто прибей нафиг существующий конфиг и должно тебе стать счастье )
<KojVen> тупо его удалить?
<artus> @kick Petrov_Vladimir каналом ошибся
<artus> KojVen, угу
<artus> KojVen, карточку напомни свою
<KojVen> gts 250
<KojVen> nvidia
<artus> KojVen, http://about-hosting.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=705 на посленей странице правки конфига до удобоваримости)
<KojVen> ура! 800 на 600! моежт еще чего нить удалить?
<artus> KojVen, а смотриш ты чем разрешение ?
<artus> nvidia-settings ?
<KojVen> залезаю в настройки экрана
<KojVen> нет
<artus> аххахааа
<KojVen> система настройки экран
<KojVen> в нвидиа сеттингс нет ничего
<artus> KojVen, ну ты понял?
<KojVen> не понял
<aleksei`> драсте )
<KojVen> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<artus> должно быть ) и вообщето после того как сгенерил конфиг, перезапускаеш иксы и лезиш в nvidia-settings , и там уже рулиш мониторами и тд ))
<artus> ну от рута запусти )
<artus> sudo
<artus> KojVen, http://itmages.ru/image/view/358100/9fa5bd39
<KojVen> да был я там! нет нужного разрешения!
<artus> а ты там в какой момент был? со сгенереным конфигом от нвидии или до ?
<KojVen> и так и так
<KojVen> сейчас конфиг генерировать?
<artus> просто смотри, по дефолту смотрит в /etc/default/* , а уже когда у тя есть ксорг , тогда и рулиш им из сеттингс
<artus> KojVen, http://itmages.ru/image/view/358109/25ac66a9 на будущее)) просто переименовывай если тебе надо прибить )))
<artus> так проще понять в каком что у тебя в какой момент работало )
<baronos> у меня тут как то же слетело после того как свет внезапно отрубили, ну я со старого хорг.конф скопировал и вставил в новый сгенерированый и стло все как раньше)
<artus> вот вот )))
<KojVen> все ниче, но меня и по старому не очень устраивало)
<BPOH> как ускорить убунту 11.10?
<KojVen> ладно. вопрос в лоб. сейчас мне что делать?)
<BPOH> как расширить видео память которая берется из озу?
<sharikoff> tail -f /var/log/maillog|colorize
<sharikoff> artus: пинг
<artus> sharikoff, нафиг , есть colortail ))))
<artus> sharikoff, понг
<KojVen> xorg нет файлика
<artus> KojVen, создать , и потом уже sudo невидия-сеттингс
<BPOH> гаварджоба
<KojVen> пустой создать?
<artus> KojVen, не nvidia-xconfig
<KojVen> ребут
<shenmue> всем пыщь
<sharikoff> кожвен лог сюда пишешь?
<sharikoff> shenmue: q
<shenmue> проклятый гш с его треем....
<KojVen> опять разрешение слетело... ррр... руки опускаются
<artus> ну логично ) лзь в сеттингс
<KojVen> там макс 640 480
<KojVen> первым делом туда залез
<artus> ну значит дрова у тя какие то кривые
<KojVen> система-администрирование драйвера
<KojVen> если тыкну удалить, что произойдет?
<artus> KojVen, sgfxi в зубы и ставь, оно само найдет те и поставит нормальные проприетарные дрова для твоей видеокарты
<KojVen> пардон, что это?)
<artus> KojVen, http://wiki.debian.org/ru/sgfxi
<artus> KojVen, работает, проверено в течении года )
<shenmue> ксорг поправь
<shenmue> и нет проблем
<baronos> тыщ)
<dredix> была такая же байда в сетинге тоже не было моего разрешения 1366на 768 а были другие
<dredix> монитор не стандарт
<dredix> в настройках экрана ищи а не в дровах
<Le9i0nx> BPOH: rm /*
<dredix> preferences===>>>настройка экранов
<dredix> я лично там поставил и забыл навсегда о проблеме а так при ребуте слетали установки разрешения
<sharikoff> я ваще грохал все разрешения в ксорге кроме нужных
<sharikoff> когда то давно
<dredix> кстати поддёргивания при воспроизведении видео пропали после удаления....компиза=)))
<dredix> по крайней мере явных таких пока не наблюдаю
<KojVen> лан, я в ребут, если не вурнусь, считайте что я против ЕдРо
<BPOH> Le9i0nx:  моя твоя не сильно понимать(
<dredix> да логаута хватило бы =)
<Vladislaw> Привет
<Vladislaw> всем
<dredix> hello
<Vladislaw> есть прога чтоб сделать структуру как на картинке? http://imagestun.com/images/2011/n47aeg3xvy.bmp
<artus> пеинт в вайне :D
<shenmue> инскэйп что ли?
<Vladislaw> хотелось бы чтоб не вручную
<Vladislaw> но походу придется
<baronos> это че за руна?
<artus> baronos, проклятие древних )
<baronos> :)
<baronos> афигенно ложиться гном на 11,10 без гуя) ничего не падает, не лагает, всё работает)
<nexxxt> ку
<dredix> юнити тоже вроде ничего=)
<dredix> мне там не нравится верхняя панель=) как то не в тему
<dredix> и какаято пустая
<shenmue> baronos,
<baronos> да да)
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-2011-12-12%2022:15:10.png
<shenmue> куда это всё делось из убунту?
<nexxxt> да нормальная панель, и можно много чего на нее установить
<baronos> на 12,04 есть тестовый ппа, lxpanel для гш
<shenmue> это дебиан в виртуалке если ты мне
<baronos> вчера юзал у себя, забавно конечно, но я бы её использовал бы только для переключения между запущенными приложениями)
<baronos> я понял)
<shenmue> ты на вкладки и настройки глянь
<baronos> хехе) ну согласен, настраиваемость на 100))
<baronos> а lubuntu разве не такой?
<shenmue> нет
<baronos> ну ппц
<baronos> слушай, а в минте если звук через комбинацию клавишь уменьшать на экране показывает уровень громкости?
<artus> а минт то тут причем ? )
<baronos> artus: если в минте оно другое, то буду ковырять гш в минте на предмет изменения нотифи звука)
<baronos> там либо в теме либо в нотифи кодах гш)
<Nor8> artus: http://www.devastatingexplosions.com/     Жмакай на кнопку, флуд в эфире )))
<shenmue> baronos да
<shenmue> скрин? у меня правда кнопки на клаве
<baronos> понятно там г2 уведомление.
<balahonow> привет
<yacoov> хай
<Lorgus> hi all
<yacoov> hi
<Lorgus> вопрос, откатился т.е. переставил с 11.10 на 11.04    но гном не вернулся в чем засада ??
<balahonow> есть проблемка - нетбук ,уба 11 и прога газокомпа в машине, подключена в винде по сом4 порту черех шнурок от мабилы усб то телефон , а в убе реально настроить такое через вайн
 * baronos мозг вскипел.
<Lorgus> как гном 2 вернуть ?
<baronos> установить 11,04 и выбрать гном
<balahonow> если короче то - прога в вайне не видит железяку на переходнике усб-сом
<Lorgus> baronos, установил 11.04   но где выбрать гном ?
<baronos> logout и там там выбирай внизу
<balahonow> max@max-netbuk:~$ lsusb
<balahonow> Bus 005 Device 003: ID 067b:2303 Prolific Technology, Inc. PL2303 Serial Port
<balahonow> ls/dev/  говорит нет такого файла или каталога что делать ?
<baronos> проще остаться на винде, с вайном это гемор, или виртуалку с виндой и поддержкой юсб. Но все же на винде в этом случае лучше остаться. имхо
<balahonow> там вирусы я боюсь ;)
<balahonow> как узнать на каком порту усб мой переходник
<Sergey_IT> lsusb, не?
<balahonow> и .. где номер порта
<baronos> уже вирусы есть для подачи топлива))
<balahonow>  Bus 005 Device 003: ID 067b:2303 Prolific Technology, Inc. PL2303 Serial Port
<balahonow> вот зделал ссылку правильно ?
<balahonow> ln -s /dev/ttyUSB3 ~/.wine/dosdevices/com4
<Lorgus> ура.... гном рулит... как же задолбала эта юнити
<balahonow> это под сенсорный экран , я себе чуть экран не продавил но нетбуке
<balahonow> мое мнение ноуты нетбуки должны быть с сенсором
<Sergey_IT> Lorgus, и чем задолбала?
<Lorgus> Sergey_IT, многим
<Sergey_IT> а я привык
<Lorgus> Sergey_IT, ну ты наверное терпиливый
<Lorgus> терпеливый
<Sergey_IT> есть такое ;)
<Sergey_IT> ко всему можно привыкнуть )
<Sergey_IT> главное тормозить меньше стало в 12.04
<Lorgus> Sergey_IT, ну вот... а мну наверное.... эээ .... ну собственно по мне что бы не менялось...
<Sergey_IT> это мечты... в последнее время все меняется с такой скоростью... (
<Lorgus> в 11.10 проигрыватель? название ???
<Sergey_IT> в 12.04 ритмбокс
<Lorgus> ну да.. а в 11.10 ???
<Sergey_IT> я ее с 11.10 обновлял
<Lorgus> ритмбокс у мну ресы чет кушает
<Sergey_IT> я музыку не слушаю
<Sergey_IT> с компа
<Lorgus> не сказать что бы много но nexuiz подтормаживает
<Lorgus> Sergey_IT,  а как же рабио ubuntu ???
<Lorgus> радио
<Sergey_IT> а зачем?
<Lorgus> Sergey_IT, ну хорошая музыка и без рекламы
<Sergey_IT> я не особый любитель, это когда программером работал - в наушниках сидел, чтобы не мешали )
<Lorgus> ясн
<Lorgus> а мне нравится... все ремя рипаю да на работе слушаю
<baronos> забавно, мучал минт, при каждом рестарте гш он падал. Мучаю у себя гш, и в виртуалке 3,2,1 и 3,3,2 хоть раз бы упал...
<Sergey_IT> baronos, не мучай животных - под статью попадешь )
<baronos> ахахаха)
<Lorgus> Sergey_IT, streamripper http://ubuntu.hbr1.com:19800/trance.ogg -d /home/КУДА/ -s --with-id3v1    и кайф обеспечен
<Lorgus> лан... пойду nexuiz погоняю
<Sergey_IT> лучше живую музыку послушать
<Lorgus> Sergey_IT,  живую ? это ж на концерт переться... да и то в основном фанера
 * baronos включил концерт живой музыки в ютьюбе.
<Sergey_IT> классика! )
<Sergey_IT> в крайнем случае - Высоцкий
<Lorgus> Высоцкий +1
<Lorgus> Кино, Наутилус...
<Lorgus> Твльков
<Lorgus> Тальков
<safinaskar> видел в рекламе какого-то софта для виртуализации: "не надо метаться между разными ос. используйте сразу все. windows - чтобы работать. macos - чтобы творить. linux - чтобы экономить" o_O толсто
<baronos> гыы опен сорс телефон http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=32540
<Sergey_IT> safinaskar, нет ничего глупее рекламы... в метро каждый день вижу - "Нетрадиционное лечение зубов"... и как это понимать?
<Lorgus> Sergey_IT, эт битой по зубам
<amarovita> Да ладно, я без слез не могу теперь серебрянный дождь слушать. Там регулярно крутят рекламу с фразой "готовьте праздничные булочки с детьми".
<Lorgus> =0))) а с чьими детьми не сказали ???
<amarovita> Я так понимаю, детей приносить с собой
<Sergey_IT> велика и могуча русский языка
<baronos> вот зараза, эмпати автоматом не грузится в 12,04
<Sergey_IT> и правильно )
<baronos> :)
<Sergey_IT> выбирай, тебе стабильность или эмпати? )
<baronos> эмпати, он дружит с гш хорошо)
<baronos> 35 метров обновы за сегодня + гш обновление.
<Sergey_IT> baronos, всего?
<baronos> ага
<Sergey_IT> я сегодня 87М обновил
 * baronos озадачился некой идеей)
<Sergey_IT> значит пора спать... утро, говорят, мудренее )
<shenmue> !samba
<ubuntuhelp> программа, которая позволяет обращаться к сетевым дискам на различных операционных системах по протоколу SMB/CIFS. Установка и Настройка здесь http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/samba и анг здесь http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<shenmue> ужас
<Sergey_IT> где?
<shenmue> да это я не себе. просто не понимаю слов "не нашёл в гугле"
<shenmue> такое ощющение что есть два гугла. один который находит и другой который не находит
<Sergey_IT> shenmue, я когда что то серьезное пльзуюсь altavista.com
<yacoov> фыф
<shenmue> кому что удобней. я раньше http://www.ru/ юзал... тока щас там спам один
<yacoov> что за спам?
<yacoov>  marcuy привет ;)
<marcuy> yacoov, hi yacoov ;)
<yacoov>  marcuy как дела?
<User735[web]> Здравствуйте
<ragnareg> привет
<Guest41358> Вот совсем другое дело
<Alagos> Добрый вечер. Подскажите, а как через бразеро записать много файлов на несколько дисков, выбрав их все?
<Alagos> А то нажимаю "записать на несколько дисков" и ничего не происходит
<Guest41358> я не понял даже о чем речь идет
<Guest41358> Для записи дисков лучше использовать спц программы для записи тип - НЕРО
<Alagos> Имеется много файлов, которые занимают 15 гигов. Почему не срабатывает кнопка "записать на несколько дисков" в бразеро
<Alagos> Какое неро? Это же убунту!
<yacoov> lol
<Alagos> Может лучше вообще писать через dd
<yacoov> пробуй
<Sergey_IT> Alagos, так на несколько дисков - это видимо несколько копий
<Guest41358> У меня другой вопрос.  Этот чат Мирки? Если да то как его на сайт к себе разместить? Где HTML код этого чата
<Alagos> Sergey_IT: так это сообщение выводит, только если объем файлов привышает объем носителя
<Sergey_IT> Alagos, тогда извини, ни разу не видел этого сообщения (
<yacoov> записовай по частям
<yacoov> corehook: nice ip
<Alagos> Ну так я и хочу частями
<Alagos> И как я понял эта опция должна помочь этими "частями" записать. Но при нажатии ничего не происходит
<Guest41358> Кто поможет мне? Надо установить такойже Мирк чат на сайт. Знает может кто где взять скрипт? Мне надо чтоб чат  типа этого был подключен к каналу мирк
<shenmue> это что то такое на джава бажное и глючное
<yacoov> Guest41358: ты о чем?
<yacoov> Guest41358: ищи cgi:irc
<Guest41358> Я о том - что есть интернет игра. В ней есть миничат - типа мирк. я хотел сделать так чтоб у меня на сайте отражалось то чтопроисходит в канале Чата игры
<Guest41358> Через обычный ирк клиент я научился входить в чат игры , но хотел бы чтоб на сайте тоже была возможность просмотра содержимого чата
<baronos> shenmue: вроде не плохо получилось http://i.minus.com/iEQP2ghBGumwm.png :D
<corehook> hekc off
<corehook> hi all
<shenmue> baronos ты мне скажи. оно тебе надо?
<baronos> shenmue: мысля родилась, под панель черно-белой темой иконок под расширение классик систрей)
<User637[web]> куда установить программы в ubuntu
<User637[web]> для windows
<baronos> !wine
<ubuntuhelp> Программа для запуска Win-приложений в Linux.Установка и Настройка здесь: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/wine а на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine и также на офф. канале #winehq см.также !winetricks
<User637[web]> да
<shenmue> mkv у мну даже тормозит в гш. учитывая что ос оптимизированая до нельзя
<User637[web]> а куда?
<User637[web]> папка?)
<shenmue> а в гноме 2 с включенным компизом я о таких мелачах не думал
<baronos> у меня видео HD притормаживает только когда в влц смотрю и открываю календарь на часах
<baronos> в остальном я не жалуюсь)
<Guest41358> yacoov Спасибо. посмотрю
<User702[web]> т.е в /home/media
<User702[web]> можно поставить?
<User702[web]> ой
<User702[web]> ddd
<baronos> ты вайн поставь сначала, а потом он те поставит твою прогу куда нужно
<User702[web]> я черещ вайн запускаю
<baronos> молодец и ставь дальше
<User702[web]> у меня фотошоп просит путь
<baronos> примерно такой путь у вайна /home/ubuntu/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files
<baronos> вместо убунту твоя папка
<User702[web]> он предлагает С:
<User702[web]> C:\program files\photoshop
<baronos> на кой фиг перется в линукс с софтом не для линукса да еще и платным.
<User702[web]> мне только фотошоп нужен
<User702[web]> в gimp не то
<baronos> установи виртуалку и юзай там его
<User702[web]> она тоже глючит при запуске)
<baronos> выход один... Уйти на винду раз фотогоп нужен, или юзать альтернативу в убунту типа гимп. а то что не удобный и не то это не наши проблемы.
<User702[web]> http://i.imgur.com/PQazJ.png
<User702[web]> во
<User702[web]> wtf?
<baronos> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=20158
<shenmue> heands brain
<artus> @kick "User702[web]" во первых не ругаемся, во вторых тебе на канал вайна
<yacoov> какой фотошоп?
<shenmue> вот оно ему надо? даже не знает как клик клик на exe и далее далее далее сделать
<artus> лицензия на cs5 от 750$ , какой нафиг вайн может быть )
<yacoov> варез)
<artus> с варезом не сюда
<dredix> ппц ну и желающих поюзать проги с вайном...ужс
<dredix> смысл уходить с хп ...
<dredix> вот мне интересно кто нить юзает 12 убунту бэта тестеры то юзают или ещё нет?
<yacoov> кто не может пользоватся гуглом тому и вайн не поможет
<shenmue> баронос юзает
<dredix> и как оно пошустрее нет? с его слов..
<dredix> или не распростроняется?
<yacoov> альфа ведь
<yacoov> быстрота будет в бете
<dredix> почему то всё от версии к версии сделано видимо для облегчения перехода с хп,семёрок..а оптимизация сведена на нет ИМХо
<shenmue> баронос молчит о 12. раз не слышно похвалы то видать либо плакать хочется либо еле сдерживает порывы мата
<shenmue> но! все лтс очень удачные у убунту. тем более теперь поддержка лтс декстоп так же пять лет
<dredix> помню на древнем компе ставил версию толи 7 толи 8 она летала ппц а тут уже и новый комп ичуствуется как иной раз напрягается комп...
<shenmue> да есть такое.
<dredix> ппц вчера звонил на счёт инета ..не работал минут 30 ..и когда спросила что за ось ..и услышала убунту впала в ступор сек на 20 потом дабы не упасть лицом в грязь выдала...ну у вас что нибудь же есть наподобие пуск на пропингуйте типа роутер=))))
<dredix> некоторые сраз скидывают на другого спеца и вот объяснешь каждому что мол роутер раздаёт адреса а не в убунте настроено соединение
<dredix> 1 Декабря стал доступен первый альфа релиз Ubuntu 12.04 LTS Precise Pangolin.
<dredix> Релиз не рекомендован для установки, так как находится на начальном этапе разработки. Финальный выпуск стоит ожидать 26 апреля.........это 25 апреля будет последнее допиливание????
<shenmue> нет
<shenmue> ты если не заметил то любой релиз все равно выходит с кучей глюков. через пару месяцев основные баги залатают. через пол года будет няшка
<dredix> ясненько
<baronos> добавил пиджин http://i.minus.com/irT4lNclcm3qj.png я прям тащусь, надо будет в 11,10 так же замутить))
<shenmue> всё же не версия блокнота новая. а целая ос
<dredix> бэта тестеров наверное не так уж и много...основные глюки наверняка они находят..
<corehook> ребята как вернуть unity обратно? =) с горяча удалил видать
<corehook> ubuntu 11.04
<baronos> install unity
<baronos> ппц минус.ком всю малину обгадил(
<artus> baronos, че такое?
<artus> :D
<baronos> artus: у него иконки для трея в поргу запечатаны или вообще с сервака подгружает их(
<baronos> прогу*
<baronos> и сорсы найти не могу(
<shenmue> ы
<baronos> и распечатать прогу тяму не хватает))
<shenmue> http://packages.debian.org/squeeze/memcached =)
<corehook> Уже установлена самая новая версия unity.
<corehook> unity это насколько я понял интерфейс ?
<corehook> как его включить? а то у меня дефолтовая менюшка сверху и все
<baronos> logout и выберай в gdm'е юнити
<baronos> и*
<baronos> у меня терминал сломался)
<baronos> какие есть терминалы помимо гном-терминала?
<artus> xterm же )))
<baronos> хех) я сейчас в нем, и как то он меня не радует)
<sharikoff> aterm rxvt
 * baronos попер в поисках терминала для вичата :D
<baronos> pantheon-terminal нашел
#ubuntu-ru 2011-12-13
<Ilshat> не приходилось кому нибудь поднимать почту (для отправки) на машине только c DDNS&
<Ilshat> ?
<sharikoff> ssmtp же
<sharikoff> хоть откуда
<sharikoff> http://milkeurofood.net/archives/34 вот я написал
<Ilshat> блин. генту
<sharikoff> ппц
<sharikoff> какая разница
<sharikoff> там от генту только установка
<sharikoff> =))
<Ilshat> а че на убунту то ставить )
<sharikoff> ssmtp
<sharikoff> =))
<sharikoff> вы меня поражаете чесслово
<Ilshat> а есть окзывается пакет. буковку одну перепутал
<sharikoff> если нет слова убунту - нафик
<sharikoff> =) читаем только убунтовский форум  и если он лежит наступает паника =)
<Ilshat> sharikoff: не стоит ставить нумерацию строк)
<sharikoff> это я передирал со старого домена
<Ilshat> sharikoff: как то не хорошо писать пароль от ящика в файлике. )
<Ilshat> в файлик*
<Ilshat> создам ка лучше отдельный ящик
<sharikoff> ну не я эту придумал
<sharikoff> это* =)
<sharikoff> я обычно стараюсь озаботиться доменчиком
<sharikoff> хотяб каким нибудь
<Ilshat> sharikoff: ну домен у меня есть внешний. у него есть поддомен, который прикреплен к моему пк по дднс
<sharikoff> а зачем такие сложности то
<sharikoff> или ты за нат?
<Ilshat> sharikoff: угу
<sharikoff> а шлюзом ты рулишь?
<Ilshat> рулит пров
<Ilshat> обычный интернет
<Ilshat> тьфу. че пишу.
<sharikoff> ясно.. а белый ип они не дают я так понял?
<Ilshat> sharikoff:  безлимитщикам нет
<sharikoff> странно все это
<sharikoff> =))
<Ilshat> так то отсылает письмо. просто не доходит почта до поплуярных сервисов. они там резолвят и чет не совпадает и игнорят
<sharikoff> обратки нету
<sharikoff> PTR записи вобщем
<Ilshat> блин. работать надо ))
<sharikoff> а кем работаешь?
<Ilshat> sharikoff: типа разнорабочего у прова местного ) программист, местами "сильный" программист (т.е. таскаю там всячину). иногда мельком сисадмин. мониторинг
<sharikoff> =))
<sharikoff> эникейщик вобщем
<mortuary> поставил ubuntuone-client-gnome, а программах его не видать
<mortuary> странно
<mortuary> а вообще иконка ubuntu one висит в трее? или это только в бубунте?
<sharikoff> это я http://failblog.files.wordpress.com/2011/12/job-fails-monday-thru-friday-this-is-the-same-nightmare-all-it-guys-have.jpg
<mortuary> мы такую открытку замутили чуваку на день рождения)
<mortuary> sharikoff, ты на 11.10?
<sharikoff> нет
<mortuary> а на чем?
<sharikoff> мак
<sharikoff> =)
<mortuary> ))
<mortuary> яблочник значит)
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> ну я так шарю слегка в линуксе..
<mortuary> а есть способ записать музыки дома на айфон, а потом приехать на работу и дописать ее не теряя информации?
<sharikoff> галку ставишь обрабатывать музыку и видео вручную
<sharikoff> в тунце
<mortuary> и старая не затрется?
<sharikoff> драг н дропом кидаешь дома песни и так же на работе сразу в яфон
<sharikoff> нет
<sharikoff> не синхронизируй просто
<mortuary> пля, все оказывается намного проще
<sharikoff> угу
<mortuary> а если у меня огромная коллекция музыки сортированная по папкам, вся моя навигация прахом пойдет?
<mortuary> это я про тунца
<sharikoff> а ты плейлисты сделай
<sharikoff> и закидывай плейлисты
<sharikoff> тунец в прикрепку к плейлистам закинет и музон
<sharikoff> и структура не будет нарушена
<mortuary> как вариант
<mortuary> мастер класс по макос на ubuntu-ru :)
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff>  видно?
<mortuary> корявку видно
<mortuary> ;)
<sharikoff> надо учиться туда сюда маршрутизация наты всякие
<sharikoff> всякие оспфы и рипы
<sharikoff> а не в гноме кнопки туда сюда переставлять
<mortuary> да чего там переставлять, консольку открыл и все)
<baronos> хола хола)
<mortuary> hello
<portos> всем привет
<Mad_Bear> hey guys! I have a problem with my webcam in Skype on Ubuntu 11.10 x64.
<Mad_Bear> The picture is not correct. It's black and white and at the same time there are some artifacts
<Mad_Bear> wich are green, red and blue
<Mad_Bear> can anybody help me?
<Mad_Bear> I've installed video4linux control panel
<Mad_Bear> tried to configure the picture, but it's ok there
<|rapidsp|> speak russian please
<Mad_Bear> простите
<Mad_Bear> забыл что я на русский сервер зашел
<Mad_Bear> просто уже кучу сайтов иностранных облазил
<Mad_Bear> в общем проблема такая - в Скайпе искажаются цвета
<SergeyIT> только в скайпе такие проблемы?
<Mad_Bear> да
<Mad_Bear> только в нём
<Mad_Bear> пытался настроить вебку через video4linux control panel, но ничего не вышло
<Mad_Bear> так всё ок
<Mad_Bear> а вот в Скайпе нет
<SergeyIT> а прелоад библиотеки v4l пробовал?
<Mad_Bear> я через него Скайп и запускаю
<Mad_Bear> так у меня вообще картинки не было
<Mad_Bear> а теперь есть, но искажённая
<SergeyIT> ясно, но с таким не сталкивался
<Mad_Bear> Блин, очень жаль
<Mad_Bear> причём в 10.04 было всё нормально
<Mad_Bear> но там у меня микрофон не работал)
<baronos> вебка в буке, или отдельная?
<Mad_Bear> отдельная
<baronos> какая?
<Mad_Bear> ms vx-1000
<SergeyIT> и зачем в 11.10 переходят...
<Mad_Bear> Сергей, как я уже сказал в 10.04 микрофон не работал
<Mad_Bear> решил поэкспериментировать
<SergeyIT> микрофон встроенный?
<Mad_Bear> ла
<Mad_Bear> да
<SergeyIT> а внешний работает?
<Mad_Bear> внешний работал. Сергей, у меня сейчас с микрофоном всё в порядке, картинку бы настроить
<Mad_Bear> поверьте, на 10.04 я испробовал все возможные методы настройки микрофона - ничто не помогло
<baronos> под 2к вэбка стоит?
<SergeyIT> с такой картинкой я и обсуждений не помню (
<Mad_Bear> что такое 2к,
<Mad_Bear> ?
<baronos> вообщем с 11,10 х64 и скайпом последним у многих проблемы... 150р моя вэбка + ухи юсб с мик. и работает на ура
<baronos> почти 2 тысячи стоит твоя вэбка
<Mad_Bear> мне она за бесплатно досталась
<Mad_Bear> если бы я сам покупал - взял бы a4tech
<Mad_Bear> но вебка есть и она работает, поэтому хотелось бы настроить её под Убунтой
<Mad_Bear> больше нет никаких идей,
<Mad_Bear> ?
<SergeyIT> поставить 32 бита ОС
<Mad_Bear> и потерять 1 гб памяти?
<Mad_Bear> отличное решение
<SergeyIT> почему потерять?
<SergeyIT> !pae
<ubuntuhelp> 32-битные системы доставят меньше хлопот, а как для начинающего пользователя это очень важно. А как насчет поддержки оперативной памяти более 4ГБ? Ответ прост-нужно лишь будет установить ядро с индексом «pae»
<Mad_Bear> то есть мне теперь заново переустанавливать систему?
<Mad_Bear> помнится как-то раз я наткнулся на форуме на такую фразу - "переустановка является решением проблемы только для лентяев". В чём-тот тот человек был прав
<chapt> Mad_Bear: почемуто твою фразу в плане сортировки массива воспринял и завис )
<Mad_Bear_> ребята, ну что ни у кого больше никаких мыслей нет?
<SergeyIT> Mad_Bear, так ты же уже переустановил ОС на 11.10 не решив проблемы с микрофоном )
<Mad_Bear_> Сергей, так ведь я пытался найти решение. Я испробовал все методы
<Mad_Bear_> потом прочитал, что проблема была связано с pulse audio
<Mad_Bear_> было написано что в 11.10 его допилили
<SergeyIT> Mad_Bear, и этот? http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9581593&postcount=20
<Mad_Bear_> и я решил поставить
<Mad_Bear_> да, я скачивал этот драйвер
<Mad_Bear_> и устанавливал
<SergeyIT> Mad_Bear_, попробуй 12.04 )
<Mad_Bear_> пока не доделают - не буду
<sharikoff> новый год через 18 дней
<baronos> ёлку то все поставили?)
<chapt> baronos: ты elk имеешь в виду?
<yacoov> елку
<yacoov> елик
<baronos> :D
<chapt> конечно поставил, у меня лиса под ней с удовольствием ходит ))
<sharikoff> artus: пинг
<artus> sharikoff, понг
<sharikoff> =)
<baronos> мде, 2016 конец ночи "супер пост-апокалиптический кин"
<artus> 2016 небывает, враки) все знают что после 2012 ничего нет )
<baronos> хехе)
<|rapidsp|> апокалипсис Ubuntu 16.04 LTS :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а когда у них кончатся буквы алфавита, как они будут релизы называть
<mortuary> после какого то времени chrome начинает грузить процессор на 80%, это лечится как нибудь?
<SergeyIT> включением турбо наддува...
<mortuary> уиииии)
<SergeyIT> mortuary, помогло? )
<mortuary> SergeyIT, да, воткнул еще пару ядер и теперь отлично все)
<mortuary> SergeyIT, а если серьезно - то какой вопрос такой и ответ) я бы тут турбо включил, да машина рабочая - денег видители им жалко!
<SergeyIT> mortuary, а  я быть может и ответил бы, но хрома в глаза не видел, фф хватает )
<mortuary> SergeyIT, я раньше тоже так говорил)
<mortuary> а никто не знает можно gedit научить теги закрывать?
<artus> !toolbox
<ubuntuhelp> http://vds-admin.ru/unix-toolbox
<Anefist> Привет всем
<mortuary> ola
<baronos> 19 числа гш 3,3,3 будет)
<mortuary> оказывается в geddit'е есть отличные сниппеты)
<Anefist> Мой текст читаем?
<SergeyIT> нет
<HarryShprottey> Привет всем
<HarryShprottey> Ребят подскажите пожалуйста.  Такая проблема. Есть ноут, с радеоновской видеокартой. Много жксперементировал с драйверами. Но всё же с теми, которые стоят из коробки, меньше всего глюков. Сейчас стоят драйвера из приложения "Драйверы устройств", как мÐ
<artus> !255 | HarryShprottey
<ubuntuhelp> HarryShprottey: У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<HarryShprottey> !255
<HarryShprottey> Ребят подскажите пожалуйста.  Такая проблема. Есть ноут, с радеоновской видеокартой. Много жксперементировал с драйверами.
<HarryShprottey>  Но всё же с теми, которые стоят из коробки, меньше всего глюков. Сейчас стоят драйвера из приложения "Драйверы устройств", как мне вернуть чтобы как из короьки было?
<andrex> HarryShprottey: удали дрова, из приложения Драйверы  устройств или аптом, и будет тебе из когробки)
<artus> HarryShprottey, http://www.google.ru/search?q=ati&sitesearch=ubuntu.ru&hl=ru
<ambal> q2all)
<baronos> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/how-to-make-ubuntu-11-10-look-and-feel-like-gnome-2/ любителям г2)
<sharikoff>  artus
<artus> sharikoff
<sharikoff> шдя какую фигню надыбал http://owncloud.org/
<sharikoff> гля*
<sharikoff> можно себе поставить
<artus> хееее, у мну уже стоить )
<artus> стояла, вернее, надо обратно натянуть )
<artus> в принципе ниче так, мне нравитцо
<sharikoff> надо на виртуалку натянуть
<heller__> никто не знает: можно где-то свежиё деб dooble найти?
<kyshtynbai> Чем православно djvu смотреть?
<artus> оно как то дефолтом открывается в бубунте
<artus> Document Viewer вобщем читает все )
<kyshtynbai> Да точно.
<Gakonis> Всем привет...
<sharikoff> и тебе не хворать
 * sharikoff пошел покурить
<Gakonis> Эх-х пожелал бы ты это вчера),  а не сегодня). Но все равно спасибо...
<Kojven> ку всем, мне вчера советовали  скрипт, который настраивает видео, разрешение экрана и прочее
<Kojven> не подскажите?
<wzooff> Такой вопрос. Я сделал через утилиту "создание загрузочного диска" live-usb. При создании указал, что настройки можно будет сохранить в выделенное пространство. Ну и как мне теперь туда сохраниться? ))
<artus> wzooff,  ну читай мануал к своей утилите
<Kojven> артус! не уходи)
<Kojven> помнишь меня? вчера разрешение экрана мучал. не получилось) ты мне скрипт советовал, но, к сожалению, я забыл как он называется. не напомнишь?
<artus> sgfxi
<Kojven> спасибо! (отчалил)
<wzooff> так а я даже не знаю где его искать :(
<artus> кого его ?
<wzooff> ман к утилите создания загрузочного диска. эта тулза лежит в любой бунте в Система-Администрирование
<artus> wzooff, не делает она ливку с сохранением настроек
<artus> она просто может свободное место оставить чтоб на него можно было писать
<wzooff> оно меня не пускает о.О
<wzooff> да, есть диск примонтированный, но ругается что нет такого каталога
<Kojven> http://paste.pro/5137811 подскажите, что я не правильно делаю?
<artus> Cannot write to «sgfxi» (Отказано в доступе).
<artus> sudo -s
<Kojven> а что -s делает?
<artus> логинитцо в рута
<Kojven> все равно отказанов доступе. и с -s
<artus> sudo -s а потом уже делай
<Kojven> спс
<Kojven> напомните команду, который нвидиа делает xorg
<Holeech> nvidia-xconfig
<Kojven> спс
<Gakonis> если смысл ставить Virtual Box?
<Kojven> артус, я могу продолжить мучать твой озг?)
<Kojven> мозг8
<Kojven> воспользовался скриптом, он скачал и поставил драйвер. но разрешения нужного так и не появилось. и слетело все, опрыть 640 480)
<UinstonS> Вечер всем
<UinstonS> Кто-нибудь сталкивался с отключением левой кнопки мышей A4Tech в линукс
<Holeech> ку
<Holeech> беспроводная?
<UinstonS> нет
<UinstonS> проводная
<Holeech> а в хорге прописана?
<Kojven> да
<Kojven> я сталкивался. лечиться заменой мыши, честно
<UinstonS> черезпару минут бегает курсор, при наведении выделяет рамку объекта, но на счелчок не реагирует
<UinstonS> Вот мне тоже так сказали
<Kojven> только странно, не на все мыши a4tech так реагирует
<UinstonS> Причем и на слаке и на дебиане в любых DE
<andrex> Kojven: http://wilsonet.com/mythtv/mythhd.php
<UinstonS> A4Tech Office8K
<UinstonS> Holeech: она еще в моменты графичесокго инстала системы падает
<Holeech> эмм, тогда я точно хз
<UinstonS> Holeech: если поменять портами с клавой на 3 минуты заработает) Потом опять)
<Holeech> У тебя мама не гигабайт?
<Kojven> Андрекс, спасибо, мысль понял, гугл транслейт рулит, хотя и с лулзамИ) но вот в чем проблема, я пару раз трогал xorg и убунту просто не грузилась! зависала на экране загрузки и все
<andrex> бекапь его, если не загружается через режим востановления, копируеш в место нового, делов то
<Kojven> логично. сейчас буду пробовать опять....
<andrex> UinstonS: http://paste.ubuntu.com/769141/ пробуй ксорг конф вот так изменить
<Kojven> Modeline "1920x1080_60.00"  !!173.00!!  1920 2048 2248 2576  1080 1083 1088 1120 -hsync +vsync вот строчка, кто знает, что значит число 173.00 (выделил !!)?
<sharikoff> http://skif.bas-net.by/bsuir/admin/node85.html
<sharikoff> читай
<UinstonS> andrex: Уже был такой совет днем) Не помогло)
<andrex> ну значит всёже мыш мусорное ведёрко ждёт
<andrex> UinstonS: ну ещё возможно есть надежда ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa и обновится
<UinstonS> andrex: у меня дист mageia 1
<UinstonS> andrex: вторым слака
<UinstonS> andrex: беспроводные мыши и то с полпинка работают )
<andrex> ну я думал бубунта, а так значит это не кнам
<sharikoff> UinstonS: чем он лучше чем мандрива?
<andrex> мандрива не волшебный
<sharikoff> если ты не сделал свой дистр - прожил жисть зря
<baronos> !sex
<ubuntuhelp> A4Tech, забани это чудо
<sharikoff> это как каждый админ должен написать свой биллинг ак и каждый линуксоед должен родить свой дистр
<sharikoff> *так
<andrex> baronos: эт чё намёк на то что б тебя забанили?)
<baronos> andrex: не хотелось бы) просто увидел в чате а4тек и вспомнил это)
<andrex> дистров под линукс чёто через чур уж много, причём некоторые мелкостные совсем
<UinstonS> sharikoff: все познается в сравнении) Поставь лайв и посмотри:)
<UinstonS> Вот посоветйту дистр под 1100/512ОЗУ/128мб
<sharikoff> я признаю только 3 дистра линукса
<UinstonS> sharikoff: слака один из них?)
<sharikoff> арч, деб, цент
<sharikoff> и эта кучка - 20 процентов моей любви к юниксам
<sharikoff> 70 -фря и 10 мак
<sharikoff> наверное потому что мне без разницы как выглядит десктоп и какого цвета обои там или тема
<sharikoff> я использую все это только для работы
<sharikoff> и по возможности без иксов =)
<UinstonS> а какие еще есть линуксвэй группы русскоязычные?
<sharikoff> для меня важна надежность, максимальная юзабельность при обновлениях, и стабильность но не красота
<andrex> UinstonS: у гоголя спроси
<sharikoff> хотя наверное это и есть красота
<sharikoff> artus: я же прав хоть чуток? =)
<artus> sharikoff, дя
<artus> ехать в первую очередь  )
<sharikoff> шашечки -потом =)
<andrex> UinstonS: вопросы по mageia туда #mageia
<Gakonis> х.з ребята. Прав тот кто сказал что все познается в сравнении. Я на юбунте третий ден ь. Полет нормальный)
<Gakonis> до этого в линуксе вообще не учавствовал.
<UinstonS> andrex: Ну по дистру вопросов нету, вопрос скорее по едру ксоргу и дровам)
<andrex> а всёравно
<artus> UinstonS, дистр какой ?
<Gakonis> Кстати, с проблемами месенджера Empathy никто не сталкивался? Такая ситуация, некоторые мои сообщения видят в виде ракозябров. Это как-нибудь лечится?
<artus> сообщения где? в асечке или в irc ?  кодировка какая в клиенте стоит ?
<Gakonis> В аське у другого человека. Он пользуется ICQ, если не ошибаюсь.
<artus> ну дык CP2151 ищи куда вписать
<artus> *1251
<UinstonS> artus: Slackware&Mageia
<artus> @kick UinstonS /join #mageia   , сношай моск им
<UinstonS> Причем тут дистр?
<UinstonS> На разных компах разные дистры
<andrex> При всём пакеты соберают другие люди, другими криворуками
<artus> @kban UinstonS 3600 при том что неффиг разводить бессмысленый флуд
<Gakonis> 3210
<Gakonis> 123
<Xentrio> 1
<baronos> эх, когда то участвовал в "Q3 Siberian LAN Spring 2004")) нашел бейджик участника, ностальгия прям няшная такая)
<yacoov> подумываю купить себе планшет
<brestows> купи себе HP Touchpad
<yacoov> он дорогой
<artus> у меня китаец, мне хватает)
<yacoov> епад?
<yacoov> сколько дюймов?
<artus> дропад m8 кажисть, 7
<yacoov> пашет стабильно?
<yacoov> artus:
<yacoov> kavurt: привет
<artus> yacoov, огаа, 6ть часов инета по вайвай с видео лехко ) мне хватает)
<yacoov> класс
<Travis_d> Господи, каки сложно с регистрацией ника...
<baronos> если опять надумаю в сторону планшета, то подожду релиза гном 3,4))
<yacoov> оО
<yacoov> екура выпускают с убунту на гш
<yacoov> экура
<artus> вот там ток гш не хватало)
<yacoov> ))
<baronos> будет няшно и юзабельно)
<artus> это тебе так кажетцся )
<Travis_d> Знающие люди, подскажите, как быть, ставил через вибу убнту, всё прошло норм, при перезагрузке, при выборе Убунту, экран становится фиолетовым, но потом подсветка гаснет напрочь
<artus> вуби же ))
<sharikoff> скрин в студию
<sharikoff> =)
<Travis_d> Ну эт я первый раз через него ставил, могу путать названия :) а вот что с подсветкой делать?
<baronos> ati карта да?)
<sharikoff> baronos: давай так
<Travis_d> Не, нотик асеровский, с интегрой интеловой
<sharikoff> артус будет спрашивать какой дистр
<artus> sharikoff, дык вуби же))) такой изврат ток в бубунте )
<sharikoff> я буду скрин в студию требовать а ты про видюху ати спрашивать
<baronos> гыы ок)
<sharikoff> распределим роли так сказать =)
<artus> sharikoff, ты не учитываеш ток что вуби это непонятно что )))) и по факту как оно работает никто не знает)
<sharikoff> я знаю
<sharikoff> оно в звгрузчик винды какуюто фигню пихает
<sharikoff> непонятную
<artus> sharikoff, оно ставит в свою бутылку непонятную
<artus> и вот эта его обвязка имеет свойство переодически крашится
<Travis_d> Так, не горячитесь парни, Убунта встала нормально, я даже логинится могу, и десктоп вроде видно (но без подсветки никак)
<artus> вобщем в вбоксе ито адекватнее ))
<sharikoff> подсветка чего
<sharikoff> клавиш?
<sharikoff> скрин в студию
<sharikoff> baronos: !
<sharikoff> ^^
<sharikoff> baronos: лажаешь
<Travis_d> Дисплея, Просто напрочь не работает. Тоесть все отрисовывается, но ничего не видно практически, так как нет подсветки.
<sharikoff> artus: ^^
<baronos> я тут, просто я уже 30 мин не могу валлпапер с девкой классный подобрать к 12,04, они все такие няшные)
<sharikoff> блин с вами не интересно нифига..
<sharikoff> Travis_d: поставь нормально
<sharikoff> или ненормально в виртуалке
<sharikoff> или ищи в инете таких же чукчей как ты которые через вуби ставят
<Travis_d> Дак в виртуалке давно уже сижу, но этож не то, но с другой стороны и венда нужна...
<baronos> в виртуалке чтоль убунту поставлена через вуби?
<sharikoff> с таким же ноутом
<sharikoff> иначе тебе не помочь поверь..
<sharikoff> Travis_d: ты подумай чо те нужнее
<sharikoff> а чо ненужнее ставь в виртуалку
<Travis_d> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=170646.0 ну вот тут тема, никто не отвечает, то же самое что у меня, я так понимаю что с моделью ноута это не связано
<sharikoff> помоему отвечают
<sharikoff> пишут что поставили десятку и все норм
<Travis_d> А как же плюшки 11-ой?
<sharikoff> а оно надо?
<Travis_d> Оно ковайно ^_^
<sharikoff> я ж те говорю или ставь почесному
<sharikoff> или на форуме жди ответа
<Travis_d> пичалька :( хнык..
<sharikoff> а в чем проблема поставить почесному?
<sharikoff> или в дуалбут
<sharikoff> или в виртуалку
<Travis_d> Венда нужна, ибо нужные мне приложухи под вайном не работают
<sharikoff> емае
<sharikoff> а я те про че
<Travis_d> Так а тут посути происходит тот-же дуалбут. я кста с диска в лайве пытался загрузить таже ьотва
<baronos> скоро терра нова 11 серия.
<sharikoff> чем те в дуалюуте не винда
<sharikoff> Travis_d: а так по сути не работает
<Travis_d> Так прикол в том, что она работает, полностью, только подсветку не включает, может есть параметр какой, который ее включает?
<sharikoff> режим обугливания
<Travis_d> Да я уж обуглился обгугливать
<sharikoff> мы некомпетентны в данном вопросе
<dredix> а зачем тебе убунту? если все приложения в хп?
<dredix> я б на твоём месте и мак с фрибсд поставил до кучи
<dredix> вуби зло и что нить да глючит там знаю по себе
<dredix> именно после вуби снёс хп и поставил начисто убунту
<dredix> правда тама инет не поднимался у меня
<Travis_d> Дак приложения нужны не так часто, а вот посидеть в нэте безопасно, да и без тормозов хочется полазать, ноут то древний уже...
<Travis_d> Ну я думаю с пппое проблем не пбудет
<sharikoff> да вуби это ваще шляпа полная чесно говоря
<sharikoff> я один раз попробовал и зарекся
<dredix> мм ставь начисто хп ...хороший фаервол...антивирус нод и вуаля
<artus> sharikoff, ты ж защищал ее только что)))
<sharikoff> artus: каво?
<sharikoff> =)
<artus> sharikoff, вубю )))
<sharikoff> зарекся ваще убунту ставить
<sharikoff> artus: када?
<sharikoff> покажи
<artus> ну када решил пытатцо в ней чей то чинить с криком а ща все сделаю вы не шарите )
<Travis_d> А вот, господа гуру, а если я инсталл чистый начну делать, оно мене предложит то венду в дуалбуд захренячить?
<artus> нет, просто оставит ее в дуалбуте
<artus> если не напореш с разделами)
<Travis_d> ну так она виндовый загрузчик грубом заменит? не?
<sharikoff> дааа
<sharikoff> =)
<baronos> музыка управляет эмоциями и настрением, слушал чилл-аут искал валлпапер девок, заиграла станция латинской муз. дык мозг переключился на абстракцию О_о
<artus> и ваааще, мож я слепой, где модель ноута собсно
<sharikoff> буттерфли какой то
<sharikoff> летающий хлеб =)
<sharikoff> =))
<artus> ну тогда модель видево в студию
<sharikoff> встроенное стопудово
<baronos> интел видео да?
<Travis_d> eMachines e725-433g25mi да интел, я уже говорил
<sharikoff> baronos: мы ж договорились
<Travis_d> Шарикофф, скрин не дам
<baronos> sharikoff: ну он просто уже говорил про видео, а про ати было бы уже показатель моей безалаберной памяти)
<artus> и причем тут бутерброды казалось бы)
<yacoov> http://www.ekoore.com/shop/lang-en/29-tablet-pc-perl.html вот бубунта таблет
<dredix> а что заморачиваться с ливсд грузись и сматри там что будет....
<dredix> или с флэшки если есть в биосе такой тюнинг
<sharikoff> artus: притом что я их ем
<Travis_d> Дак писал уже, что пытался, таж ботва
<sharikoff> а время полпятого почти между прочим
<dredix> ночи?фигасе
<artus> sharikoff, точно, позавтракать жеш надо )
<yacoov> это где?
<sharikoff> dredix: медведь понимаешь не все отменил
<sharikoff> =)
<dredix> =))))
<baronos> якутия чтоль?
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> сижу вот в чуме
<sharikoff> строганину хаваю
<baronos> ммм строганинка из хариуса ммм
<yacoov> :)
<sharikoff> щас моржа принесут свежего =)
<dredix> пробуй другой дистрибутив...выбор же кроме убунты есть
<dredix> =))))))))
<yacoov> минт)
<artus> dredix, если он не может осилить настройку видео в бубунте , то в каком это еще дистрибутиве ему светит отсутствие проблем ?
<sharikoff> dredix: маладетс
<sharikoff> artus: с мсдн
<dredix> а эт есть хплинуск=)))
<artus> sharikoff, ну разве что )
<Travis_d> ладно, спасибо всем кто пытался помочь, пойду выдирать убунту из бута, и ковырять кУбунту
<artus> Travis_d, а толку ?
<sharikoff> Travis_d: заходи если чо
<dredix> помню купил с дуру в году эдак 2006 потом долго плевался когда узнал что тама запусков чтук 30 чтоль...
<Travis_d> Ну не поможет, так забью, просто хочется на реальной машинке поюзать
<sharikoff> Travis_d: ты чо такой малахольный то
<dredix> может ноут близок  к смерти?
<sharikoff> дуалбут это и есть нормально
<sharikoff> полунормально
<sharikoff> нормально это без винды
<dredix> не стоит так сразу унывать сча железо дешовое собирай комп и юзай во всю мощь УБУНТУ и будь счастлив
<Travis_d> А венда лиценз, денюжку жалко :)
<sharikoff> Travis_d: убунта тя спросит чо с ней делать
<Travis_d> лан, если что, лихом не поминайте...
<sharikoff> 2 кнопки будут
<sharikoff> жалко денег или нежалко денег
<yacoov> жалко)
<dredix> дык ответ то уже есть в его теме
<sharikoff> artus: у тя щас + сколько?
<artus>   21:31
<dredix> по ход совсем уж древнячий бук
<sharikoff> artus: температура
<sharikoff> =))
<artus> +0
<artus> :D
<yacoov> артус ты откудова?
<artus> а вообще всю неделю до +10 будет
<artus> yacoov, хохол я ) киев
<yacoov> а ок
<sharikoff> гад он.. у нас -28
<dredix> нифигажсе
<sharikoff> щас..
<yacoov> жесть
<sharikoff> уеду я наверное в краснодар жить
<yacoov> -28???
<yacoov> арг
<sharikoff> там +15 вчера звонили друзья
<dredix> в такую температуру я обычно выхожу из дома с мыслями заведётся ли мой машин=)))
<artus> sharikoff, ну че, я вон собака 2 часа тому в шлепанцах и рубашке ходил выгуливать) и как то за 40 мин особо и не замерз )
<sharikoff> dredix: ты неповеришь каких размеров и емкостей бывают аккумуляторы
<dredix> а дома как тепло?
<sharikoff> как дома
<sharikoff> в труселях сижу
<dredix> дык у нас так не часто морозы такие мощные
<dredix> та зима вообще норм была
<sharikoff> четверг -14°	-30°
<dredix> ппц
<yacoov> )
<yacoov> маями дома?)
<dredix> по мне б зиму в -5* мах
<dredix> где конфиг подправить? на такой режим=)))
<sharikoff> dredix: на самом деле ппц это када -52 -55
<sharikoff> дышать через тряпочку надо
<dredix> ну дык на работу я думаю можно не выходить при такой температуре
<sharikoff> =)
<dredix> а то можно замёрзнуть нафиг по пути где нить
<dredix> а после чекушки для сугреву врядли разрешат работать ..замкнутый круг какойто
<yacoov> -55 бывает?
<dredix> ужс я б на работу б точно не вышел
 * artus и из под одеяла бы не вылез :D
<yacoov> sharikoff:
<dredix> -35 помню как то ехал машин ппц как будто бензин стал стояить рублей пицот за литр  а я один из олигархов
<Sergey_IT> до чего техника дошла. Пришел парень с чемоданом. Ввел в квартиру оптоволокно, подключил модем и телефон теперь на оптике
<Sergey_IT> можно будет ТВ и инет подключить
<User393[web]> Есть кто живой?
<dredix> вдсл2?
<dredix> телефон на оптике О_о чтото новое
<User393[web]> Проблема, не могу запустить Ubuntu 11.10 c диска выдаёт ошибку! поможет кто разобраться?
<dredix> что за ошибка?
<Sergey_IT> dredix, всё на оптике
<dredix> скоростуха поди....
<Sergey_IT> dredix, весь город переводят
<Sergey_IT> dredix, что закажешь, то и будет
<dredix> у нас тока вдсл 2 потолок пока что а буквально пару тройку назад годков адсл был верх совершенства
<dredix> что за город?москва?
<Sergey_IT> питер
<dredix> а тогды понятно
<dredix> у миня до шкафа оптоволокно а потом медь до модема  гемор ещо тот
<dredix> толи оборудование говняное толи не настроенно толком
<dredix> я иной раз проклинаю что сполз с адсл в моменты когда отрубается вдсл
<dredix> причём линк то есть а вот ппое разлетается
<dredix> грят типа линию проверять надо а линии то 4 месяца ппц
<dredix> лан бы лет 5
<dredix> - User393[web] что за ошибка то?
<Sergey_IT> dredix, ну я пока подключаться не собираюсь, тот эзернет, что есть пока устраивает
<dredix> витая пара?адсл?
<Sergey_IT> витая пара
<dredix> везёт
<dredix> тогды смысл заморачиваться
<dredix> ппц а что за ошибка так и не написал
<Sergey_IT> О, пидгин упал )))
<artus> хе, а толку то от оптики если нет по впнке дают ) нафиг )))
<dredix> фигасе=))) у миня как то убунту висла я в шоке был=)) в хроуме чтот открыл повис наглухо ток мыш двигалась
<dredix> ну дык запас скорости всегда не помешает
<Sergey_IT> dredix: у нас в доме около5 провайдеров, есть из чего выбрать
<dredix> когда у нас так будет у нас либо домалинк либо мобильные но там шляпа полная
<dredix> игра в однокласниках грузилась 36 минут ппц
<dredix> а туто 20 сек отсилы
<Sergey_IT> baronos, чего сломал?
<aleksei`> ку
<baronos> Sergey_IT: дурью маюсь)) вот решил превратить г-фаллбек в г2)
<Sergey_IT> baronos, а у меня пидгин только что упал, впервые ) (12.04)
<baronos> Sergey_IT: о как)) после обновлений сегодня зарабоатл опять терминал)
<Sergey_IT> baronos, это нормально для альфы )
<baronos> Sergey_IT: это да) ппц какой неуклюжий гном 2 после гш, я прям как буд то в какой то коробке и клаустрофобия долбит)
<Sergey_IT> baronos, ну так это всегда так, когда покопаешься в новом )
<baronos> Sergey_IT: согласен) даже юнити и то приятней г2)
<Sergey_IT> baronos, так я тоже уже привык, вот еще настройки бы добавили удобные
<User177[web]> всем привет
<User177[web]> помогите не могу заити под роот
<User177[web]> вот что пишет
<User177[web]> su: Сбой при проверке подлинности
<User177[web]> люди добрые помогите решить проблему
<Sergey_IT> sudo su
<User177[web]> cgc
<User177[web]> спс
<User177[web]> не можете обьяснить почему так
<baronos> под латина вообще классно "ковыряться")
<aleksei`> наконец-то добрался, ставлю 12.04 ...
<User177[web]> или даите сылку я сам почитаю
<baronos> aleksei`: зачем?)
<aleksei`> посмотреть )))
<baronos> ничего нового, только ошибки вылетают)
<aleksei`> пофиг, виртуалка всё стерпит ;)
<User177[web]> снова нужна помошь
<User177[web]> гефорс 440 гт дрова не могу поставить
<User177[web]> гигтег 10,4 лтс
<aleksei`> User177[web], ну чтобдрова поставить нужно в консоль уйти и gdm затушить
<aleksei`> User177[web], тебе сюда  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Lucid_ru#.D0.A3.D1.81.D1.82.D0.B0.D0.BD.D0.BE.D0.B2.D0.BA.D0.B0_.D0.BF.D0.BE.D1.81.D0.BB.D0.B5.D0.B4.D0.BD.D0.B8.D1.85_.D0.B4.D1.80.D0.B0.D0.B9.D0.B2.D0.B5.D1.80.D0.BE.D0.B2_Nvidia.2FATI
<baronos> мучать дак мучать) будем ставить project neon kde)
<Sergey_IT> baronos, это что такое?
<baronos> Sergey_IT: честно фиг знает, какая то разработка плазмы кде)
<Sergey_IT> свистелки ни к чему
<baronos> я не понял суть игры Slingshot
<baronos> прикольная игруля)
<baronos> нет ничего лучше "гном 3 шелл" ))
<aleksei`> ммм, в 12.04 юнити только или гном есть?)))
<baronos> так же как и в 11,10 ставить install gnome-shell
<aleksei`> пробовол уже, чёт пишет что нету такого )))
<baronos> быть такого не может)
<baronos> sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<aleksei`> гЫ, как буд-то я по другому писал )))
<baronos> а вдруг?)) обновился?
<aleksei`> неа ещё
<aleksei`> крч это юнити 2д рухнул у меня
<baronos> обновляйся
<aleksei`> уже идёт процесс
<baronos> а потом sudo apt-get install gnome-shell :D
<aleksei`> круть, 54 кб апдейтов
<artus> go8765, флудить долго будеш ? )))
<[Raiden]> artus: ку
<artus> [Raiden], дарофф
<go87654_> такой вопрос:установил из tar.gz браузер. где его найти теперь что бы запустить?
<[Raiden]> зависит от того что был ов архиве
<[Raiden]> если исходники, то скорее всего в  /usr/local/bin , если бинари, то скорее всег ов той папке, в которую архив распаковал
<[Raiden]> go87654_: какой кстати?
<go87654_> [Raiden]: dooble 1.25 был в архиве. ставился - qmake -o Makefile dooble.pro|make|sudo make install
<go87654_> [Raiden]: что какой? :)
<[Raiden]> браузер
<[Raiden]> sudo make install обычно выводит на экран что  куда попадает
<[Raiden]> скорее всего надо искать в /usr/local
<[Raiden]> набери rehash , потом dooble и таб или энтер
<[Raiden]> как вариант
<go87654_> [Raiden]: в итоге оказалось что я забыл сделать мэйк инсталл :) только мэк сделал :)
<artus> делай сек инсталл
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> *чек
<artus> чтоб не спрашивать потом как удалить)
<go87654_> всё. уже всё норм. спс :)
<Nor8> Суровые хакеры ставят только из исходников броузеоы, из репов не айс! ))
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8> Репы для домохозяек, а гуи для слабаков )))
<[Raiden]> Я собирал 1 из фф. Думал может пошустрей получится
<[Raiden]> собирается кстати ппц долго
<[Raiden]> шустрей в общем не стало или незначительно
<Nor8> Да единственный минус в сборке убунту, жрут памяти они много. Особенно опера.
<go87654_> Nor8: суровые хакеры не нашли свежих дебов, поэтому пришлось ставить из исходников
<Nor8> А что за броузер дудл, чем он хорош?
<Nor8> go87654_		Так какой броузер то?
<go87654_> Nor8:  dooble. просто в свой зоопарк добавил и его. для разнообразия + отсутствие расширений - ускоряет по сравнению с другими браузерами загрузку страниц на моём диалапе
<yacoov> есть ведь турбо модус
<go87654_> а так, ничё феноменального вроде
<go87654_> yacoov: что такое турбо модус?
<yacoov> в опере
<artus> а в другие браузеры так и хочется воткнуть расширения ))) а мега неведомый браузер ускоряет похлешче чем тот же тунель, смуший траф , нуну ))))
<Nor8> В опере режим серфинга для низких скоростей
<Nor8> Турбо режим, очень хорошо работает
<yacoov> да
<Nor8> Да и опера сам по себе очень даже не плох.
<yacoov> он как раз для слабых скоростей
<yacoov> инета
<go87654_> раз уж на то пошло - то fastun хорош, а опера при моём диалапе не всегда до своих серверов может достуччаться, развечто её аддон для хрома использовать, с серверами для телефонов
<Nor8> Это где такой интернет в 21-веке плохой?
<yacoov> что за фастун?
<go87654_> или изображения отключать
<artus> Nor8, это создаем себе трудности и гордо их преодолеваем )
<go87654_> Nor8: он не плохой. он бесплатный :)
<go87654_> yacoov: fastun.ru
<yacoov> го ты на диалапе?
<artus> диалап и бесплатно не нужен)))
<jump13> )
<jump13> кому как
<jump13> вот человеку нужен)
<go87654_> artus: завидуй завидуй, злопыхатель :)))
<go87654_> yacoov: дя
<artus> go87654_, ну куда уж мне ))) с скромной соткой )))
<[Raiden]> по идее опера для диалапа хороша, у неё прокся со сжатием есть
<[Raiden]> и всякие настройки, можно только текст грузить ка кlynx
<yacoov> он у тебя бесплатен?
<go87654_> [Raiden]:  это по идеи, а на практике - разве что для всяких 3ж
<[Raiden]> bkb ljgecnbv uhepbnm rfhnbyrb njkmrj rjnjsht tcn md r'it
<[Raiden]> может быть...
<go87654_> yacoov: ну как то так вышло :)
<jump13> https://addons.mozilla.org/ru/firefox/addon/imglikeopera/
<yacoov> го что за оператор?
<go87654_> [Raiden]: оно разве что для экономии больше :)
<Nor8> yacoov Там не опреатор, там соседка на вифи пароль видимо забыла поставить )))))
<yacoov> сита эквант?
<go87654_> jump13: знаю про это :) спс, я уже много всего перепробовал :)
<jump13> ну я так вдруг не попробовал)
<yacoov> ааа
<yacoov> вайфай) халява
<go87654_> yacoov: зачем тебе :) ?
<jump13> кто может подсказать чего не могу слать мессаги в ирку
<go87654_> yacoov: это всё фантазии Nor8
<Nor8> ахахах ))
<yacoov> :)
<jump13> пишет кеннот сенд ту  ченелл
<jump13> на иксчате)
<go87654_> jump13: забанили наверно
<jump13> да типа только зарегался
<go87654_> yacoov: так зачем?
<artus> jump13, а прочитать то что пишет тебе бот сложно ? зарегатть ник не вариант ?
<yacoov> регистрацию не прошел жамп
<yacoov> го тебя здать хочу)
<jump13> О может быть вариант по тем регистрации
<jump13> как зарегатся?)))))
<yacoov> го колись что за халява?
<go87654_> yacoov: колись зачем тебе :)
<artus> yacoov, да что то вроде zadarma
<artus> yacoov, http://zadarma.com/ru/
<go87654_> artus: я ж говорю -злопыхатель :)
<yacoov> ща поглядим
<artus> go87654_, да изврат это все ))) платить за телефону деньги есть а за нет нету? ))))
<go87654_> yacoov: с fastun yacoov для серфинга - работает ка сотка артуса :)
<go87654_> artus: а безлимит, без поминутки, не?
<yacoov> го я раньше тож халявой на диалапе баловался
<go87654_> yacoov: и чё?
<yacoov> го ты знаком с сита?
<go87654_> всё так плохо закончилось?
<go87654_> yacoov: what is&
<go87654_> *?
<yacoov> подключили безлимит адсл
<artus> go87654_, http://www.speedtest.net/result/1647253152.png безлимит ))) без поминутки ))))
<yacoov> этим и кончилось
<artus> и всего за сотню )))
<go87654_> yacoov: у меня наоборот :)
<only_you> artus: что за пров, земляче?
<artus> бест
<go87654_> artus: мне ноего хватает для скромных нудж
<yacoov> го как наоборот?
<go87654_> yacoov: отрубил адсл безлимитный и подрубил диалап :) и это всё после 5мб - кабеля :)
<yacoov> го задай в яндексе сита эквант х25
<jump13> а как зарегатся?
<go87654_> artus: я даже теоретичиски не знаю, что с этим делать, разве что раздавать по вайфаю всему дому :)
<jump13> 1
<artus> jump13, http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=166598.0
<jump13> как всегда всё просто  я туп как пробка
<go87654_> artus: ты небось подрабатываешь подпольным хостером/провайдером :)
<jump13> Спасибо Артус
<artus> go87654_, эмм, просто как то щупать виртуалки на удаленном сервере через диалап это вообще извращение )) да и я на куриво в 4ре раза больше выкидываю чем на инет)))
<Nor8> artus Тебе такой инет шустрый нужен вообще? ))
<artus> Nor8, а ты бы посидел 3 года на 3g )))  когда ссх тупит даже изз за пингов долетающих до 130к ))))
<artus> Nor8, а с другой стороны 12$ всего то)
<Nor8> artus За 12 уе шикарно, пусть будет )))
<artus> ну дык )))
<go8765_> artus: а меня тут забанили навечно?
<artus> а что, не слетел бан чтоль ?
<artus> go8765_, нет на тебе вроде бана
<jump13> таблине
<go8765_> #ubuntu-ru: Cannot join channel (+b) - you are banned
<jump13> а у меня ничё не пишет уже и зарегался
<artus> @mode -b *!*@unaffiliated/go8765
<jump13> эх
<artus> jump13, читаем внимательно http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=166598.0
<artus> вслух можно )
<jump13> Не дурак же прочитал
<jump13> выполнил
<artus> пункт 2
<jump13> так же
<jump13> в сети ноде всё проделал
<artus> ник какой ?
<jump13> Corpy
<jump13> ili nado na milo zahodit` eshe?
<artus> Registered : May 05 16:30:25 2009 (2 years, 31 weeks, 5 days, 07:28:01 ago)
<go8765> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<artus> незнаю чего ты там регал
<go8765> о. спс. щя норм
<artus> jump13, а за транслит тут выбрасывают )
<jump13> Извиняюсь, тачпадом переключаюсь, языки что то в убунту не меняет
#ubuntu-ru 2011-12-14
<jump13> кстати долго оно будет регать?
<artus> MSG(nickserv): info Corpy
<artus> NickServ (NickServ@services.): Information on corpy (account corpy):
<artus> NickServ (NickServ@services.): Registered : May 05 16:30:25 2009 (2 years, 31 weeks, 5 days, 07:28:01 ago)
<artus> точно твой ник ? )))
<jump13> неет ты  что
<jump13> сейчас новый пытаюсь регать
<jump13> jМожешь глянуть или зареганый только что ник а то ничё не пишет  -  Rapidly
<artus> NickServ (NickServ@services.): Rapidly is not registered
<jump13> мда
<jump13> может не /msg а то оно мне открывает новый канал
<[Raiden]> мсг
<[Raiden]> но не обязательно
<[Raiden]> вместо  мсг никcthd, можно /query nickserv
<[Raiden]> и там команды писать
<[Raiden]> по идее
<artus> хеее, работает )))
<jump13> Ещё такой вопрос о юнити и гноме.
<jump13> нажимаю кнопочку пуск и  убунту юнити  своё меню там есть под эту кнопку , так вот раньше меню было на весь екран терь на половину
<jump13> от чего это зависит
<jump13> и в гноме такая же лажа там на кнопку пуск тоже своё типа меню стоит, только там когда нажимаю екран начинает дёргатся
<[Raiden]> мышой не тянется за угол?
<[Raiden]> а..
<[Raiden]> незнаю тогда
<jump13> не тянется в юнити
<jump13> только в гноме пожёстче
<jump13> думал такие спец ефекты выставил
<lexir38> Привет!
<lexir38> Хочу поставить Ubuntu на свой планшет на базе процессора Intel Atom 1660,
<lexir38> хотел спросить, есть специализированная версия для планшетов, или стандартная должна чухнуть тачпад и прочие планшетные феньки ?
<[Raiden]> официальной спец. версии точно нет.
<[Raiden]> пробуй или гугли
<[Raiden]> а сча андройд там или что?
<lexir38> нет, там win 7
<lexir38> тяжеловата, да и слабо приспособлена для планшета, поставил win 8 dr, другое дело, но пока только превьюшка да и будет платная, дома на стационаре убунта, вот и задумался на планшет тоже попробывать
<User854[web]> Здравствуйте. Мое сообщение видно?
<Ilshat> sharikoff: тут?
<sharikoff> Ilshat: yes
<Ilshat> sharikoff: да все уже. настроил ssmtp ) спасибо
<sharikoff> ok
<Gakonis> 1
<actronix> привет
<User201[web]> подскажите пожалуйста Не работает монитор на ноуте! ...Когда подключаю Обычный монитор, через порт VGA изображение есть. а на ноутбуке ничего:( Ноут eMachines 525
<User201[web]> Версия 11.04 ..... причем на старой версии 10.10... изображение есть
<mortuary> hello
<SergeyIT> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> SergeyIT, Понг понг понг...
<User657[web]> Какие есть средства управления паролями для xubuntu?
<mortuary> наверно такие же как и для ubuntu)
<User657[web]> А это какие?
<mortuary> если честно я их не юзал никогда - попробуй поискать в менеджере программ по ключевому запросу password, думаю результатов будет много
<User657[web]> ок, спасибо.
<User532[web]> Всем привет.
<User532[web]> Такой вопрос. Если у меня в Ubuntu 11.10 в автоматическом режиме не монтируется флешка разбитая под фат32, куда нужно копать? (я новичок в Linux)
<User532[web]> в каталоге ... /media  отображается только раздел NTFS смонтированный через запись в fstab по UUID...а флешку ни в какую не хочет видеть...
<baronos> хола хола)
<andrex> прив
<metro-2012_> привет всем
<metro-2012__> здесь есть кто нибудь?
<SergeyIT> степ (
<SergeyIT> ау
<andrex> чаво тебе?)
<SergeyIT> скучно
<andrex> ну, займись чемнить, почитай исходники ядра, создай свой дистр линукс, или ещё чего
<RfADdlS> SergeyIT: как сделать так что бы источником /dev/video42 было потоковое видео, например http://192.168.0.42:8083/videofeed?
<sharikoff> vlc
<sharikoff> берешь видео и заворачиваешь в поток
<SergeyIT> RfADdlS, а зачем замешивать?
<RfADdlS> sharikoff: как засунуть слона в холодильник? Взять слона, засунуть в холодильник. Типа того? SergeyIT: С андроид телефона вещается поток, хочу его в скайпе как камеру подцепить.
<baronos> вышел покурить, +14 градусов, мухи оттаяли, хорошо что комары не появились еще)
<RfADdlS> ды
<RfADdlS> ой
<baronos> ох ядрышко новое пришло)
<klaks> Всем привет.
<SergeyIT> baronos, *0-5?
<baronos> SergeyIT: 0-15
<klaks> Можете посоветовать какой лучше дистрибутив поставить, на такое железо "Проц Celeron 2.4, 512 ram, 128 video."
<baronos> xubuntu или lubuntu ну или 10,04 можно и 11,04 с гном 2 юзать.
<SergeyIT> 10.04, если еще 512М памяти добавить, то совсем хорошо
<SergeyIT> хотя у меня и 12.04 ничего себя чувствует )
<klaks> а что для начинающего проще)
<klaks> сваливаю с винды)
<baronos> Кто может проверить, отображаються ли расширения на сайте extensions.gnome.org в браузере?
<wzooff> мне больше lubuntu понравилась
<wzooff> а больших различий с гномом и xfce - нет
<andrex> baronos: всмысле расширения для гнома, то да, тока у меня ругается вверху что я плохой человек не юзаю гном
<baronos> хмм
<baronos> andrex: спс, попер я писать гномерам)
<klaks> спасибо, будем ставить)
<klaks> можно еще вопрос не по теме задать?
<klaks> купил клаву, подключение черз юсб, после выбора бут режима отрубается, и нельзя выбрать загружаемую ОС, и включается только при загрузке ОС.
<klaks> старая клава через PS\2 работает
<klaks> нормально
<klaks> а вот новая никак(
<baronos> в биосе поковыряйся, или в другой порт юсб воткни попробуй, у меня на одном не пашет тоже)
<SergeyIT> klaks, и в БИОС не войти?
<klaks> в биос войти можно
<klaks> и в бутлодер
<andrex> скорее из за самого биоса, или он просто древний или бажный и нужно обновить может в новой прошивке исправили
<klaks> древний) скорее всего
<SergeyIT> меняй комп под клаву )
<baronos> скоро поддержка установки расширения для webkit браузеров будет)
<klaks> а в lubuntu есть русский язык?
<|rapidsp|> скорее всего
<baronos> кто гтк темы свои делал?
<mortuary> klaks, есть конечно)
<baronos> ихаааа я подправил тему http://i.minus.com/ib0ITOXGtWGZtw.png теперь всё гармонично в черно-бело-синих тонах)))
<rotibor> Всем привет
<rotibor> Вопрос такой. На винде можно сделать из карточки с 3мя входами, выход на 5.1.
<rotibor> В убунту это возможно?
<SergeyIT> baronos, ужас )
<baronos> SergeyIT: да лааадно))
<SergeyIT> baronos, просто не люблю такие контрасты
<baronos> правда не могу до сих пор найти тень от окон где находиться((
<sharikoff> вырвиглазно
<Holeech> Ребят, в чём может быть дело? http://img28.imageshack.us/img28/2201/dsc01352id.jpg
<artus> питания не хватает
<Holeech> тоесть дофига устройств подключено и им не хватает питания?
<artus> типа того, активный хаб пользуй
<Holeech> а как его использовать чёт не пойму
<andrex> что б его использовать его надо купить воткнуть в усб и в розетку)
<Holeech> а смысл?
<Holeech> Если питания не хватает уже сейчас?
<sharikoff> активный
<sharikoff> т.е в него втыкается тоже питание
<Holeech> оке
<sharikoff> внешний
<artus> у тя питания на usb может не хватать, тобиш у мамки траблы) у самого такое имеетцо при попытке цепануть 4ре модема ))) 3 нормально, 4й карусель )
<artus> но там мать еще слегка глючит в плане питания на usb
<Holeech> У меня сейчас в 2 разъема дополнительных в материнке воткнуто 2 юсбишника 2x
<Holeech> Получается что сейчас своих usb 8штук
<take1door> ну и?
<baronos> да ладно
<mortuary> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> mortuary, Есть контакт.
<mortuary> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<mortuary> как научить андроид заливать файлы на флешку с такой же скоростью как и через кардридер?)
<artus> @kick mortuary /join #android
<baronos> подписал бы -ru :D
<artus> обойдетцо)))
<sharikoff> трам пам пам
<baronos> карта ати?
<andrex> эт ещё что)
<User229[web]> привет!
<baronos> странно, в обновлениях было ядро 0-15, видать не дошло до меня)
<User229[web]> есть проблема по Grub, кто сможет помочь?
<artus> @grub | User229[web]
<artus> !grub | User229[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User229[web]: GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация:http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM
<User229[web]> При загрузке Ubuntu постоянно приходится жать в меню выбора shift-f8, как этого избежать, чтоб грузилось стандартно в иксы, и как это сделать начинающему пользователю.
<baronos> или вот http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.com/2011/11/howto-ubuntu-boot-repair.html
<User229[web]> а есть варианты восстановления без лайвсд
<User229[web]> просто система стоит в другом городе и там сидят только девочьки припевочки. т. е. это прийдётся объяснять в телефонном режиме
<User229[web]> !игкигдфещк
<User229[web]> заранее спасибо за посощь
<baronos> попробовать зайти в убунту, обновить граб.
<sharikoff> http://itmages.ru/image/view/355401/a10209cb
<takeonedoor> посоветуйте, пожалуйста,  хорошую книгу/инструкцию по командам терминала
<artus> !toolbox
<ubuntuhelp> http://vds-admin.ru/unix-toolbox
<takeonedoor> это мне?  спасибо
<User229[web]> как из под самой системы восстановить граб
<artus> User229[web], ссылочку про граб читаем , внимательно
<sharikoff> бескозырка белая в полоску воротник
<sharikoff> пионеры смелые спросили напрямик
<sharikoff> какова парень года с какова парахода
<sharikoff> и на каких морях ты побывал в боях
<User067[web]> hi
<User067[web]> живые есть?
<User067[web]> кто-нибудь мне сможет по железу подсказать?
<User067[web]> а точнее по видео
<artus> !ask | User067[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User067[web]: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<BPOH> как в тотеме поменять качество видео с ютуба он все кубиками тянет
<User067[web]> в общем. есть видео карта хд 5470 ати. скачал дрова с сайта производителя. установил. все встало.  ребутнулся. захожу в дополнительные параметры системы -> графика и вижу там "VESA PARK". это означает что дрова встали неверно? вводил в терминале 
<artus> User067[web], это значит что и курим форум
<User067[web]> на форуме адекватного поиска нет
<artus> User067[web], носом ткнуть?
<User067[web]> по vesa park я нашел всего один ответ
<User067[web]> да нет подскажите просто как сделать правильный запрос
<User067[web]> по модели видео карты искать не думаю что правильно
<artus> читай как драфера на ати натягивать, причем тут веса парк
<User067[web]> нет ну что это просто за веса парк?
<User067[web]> вот и все
<User067[web]> как дрова натягивать читал. и согласно способу номер раз натянул
<artus> User067[web],  http://www.google.ru/search?q=ati+5470&sitesearch=ubuntu.ru&hl=ru не правельно говориш по модели искать ?
<User067[web]> все успешно встало
<artus> а может сначала таки думать а потом спрашивать
<User067[web]> ) думал.
<baronos> как сделать чтоб содержимое хоме отображалось на рабочем столе?
<baronos> гыы, я понял суть линукса, если не знаешь как что то отрубить, нужно найти как это включить, а потом отрубать)
<brestows> baronos: я вообще c детства взял привычку сначала включать а потом думать надо или нет :)
<baronos> ну да, у меня сестра такая же, теперь у неё мизинец деформированный, она палец в огаленную розетку воткнула
<dredix> а убунта сама обновляет своё ядро?
<brestows> dredix: ubuntu сама ничего не делает
<brestows> если нажмешь одновить и скажешь поставить обновления то она поставит все что есть :)
<dredix> ну дык менеджер обновлений всмысле
<artus> как это ничего ) иногда она саамаа ломается)
<artus> судя по крикам общественности)
<dredix> Complete generic linux kernel linux generic pae
<dredix> в обновах просто есть такое
<dredix> и ещё куча подобного
<dredix> linux kernel image for version 3.0.0. on x 86 ну и тд
<baronos> забавный сайт создания онлайн музыки нашел)) типа гитар про только прикольней)
<shenmue> всем пыщь!
<baronos> тыщ
<shenmue> я таких сайтов многа знаю. правда флеш один почти...
<dredix> - shenmue привет  вопрос на засыпку... менеджер обновлений обновляет ядро убунты?
<artus> обновляет
<dredix> ясно спасибо
<dredix> то то я и думаю в обновлениях названия файлов знакомые
<shenmue> хы
<jlewka> не у кого нечего не сломалось?)
<shenmue> скучно что ли?
<jlewka> угу)
<shenmue> умвр ... и это пичально
<jlewka> такого не бывает :)
<jlewka> dmesg взглянь, там наверника какие нить сбои были))
<shenmue> чисто
<shenmue> точнее все путем
<brestows> чистый dmesg это уже не все путем :D
<shenmue> ошибок нет
<brestows> ну тогда
<brestows> да
<brestows> страно
<brestows> как то
<shenmue>  dmesg | grep err
<shenmue> хм... там же любая ошибка обязательно error? иль чего еще пишут при сбое
<aleksei`> ку
<baronos> скучно, даже 12.04 не падает(
<aleksei`> )))
<shenmue> baronos вах покаж скрин
<shenmue> с дашем
<baronos> она с гш у меня)
<baronos> shenmue: http://i.minus.com/iXc5jCFTHiecY.png
<shenmue> кроме фаензы и авокен что нибуть еще интересное есть?
<baronos> мне только по душе фаенза. я всё пересмотрел из гном-лук ничего не приглянулось
<artus> хееее google-chrome --app='http://z-music.ru/'
<baronos> вот такую штуку к ритмбоксу бы прикрутить)
<Sergey_IT> baronos, ты когда остановишься? ))
<baronos> Sergey_IT: не знаю)
<jlewka> тоесть рабочего стола не будет больше?)
<baronos> artus: там нету радио рекорд с дабстеп((
<baronos> есть руководство для создания плагинов к ритмбоксу?
<artus> baronos, я б сказал что я про всякие там дабстеп думаю ) ну да ладно )
<baronos> :D
<artus> по мне так перфоратор мелодичнее )
<baronos> artus: там зараза Home/End клавиши управляют музыкой в начало/конец песни
<shenmue> music instracor послушай
<artus> baronos, не знаю чего там чем управляет) я жмакнул играть и свернул )
<baronos> shenmue: это музыка для танцоров брейка)
<shenmue>  baronos а ты танцор брейка?
<baronos> shenmue: неа)
<novuyUbuntoid> народ подскажите плиз, а то непредсказуемость Ubuntu меня убъет)
<novuyUbuntoid> опять нету скайпа в трее, сам перестал там появляться
<novuyUbuntoid> gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist "['all']" не катит
<shenmue> а он запущен?
<novuyUbuntoid> да
<shenmue> у меня идеи кончились
<novuyUbuntoid> он исчезает в никуда))) задолбал)
<shenmue> пока по хоткею разверние если можно так в скипе
<novuyUbuntoid> тут как бы весьма примитивная версия для линукса, его ж майкрософт купил)
<baronos>  чуть под стол не съехал от смеха "у меня идеи кончились" )))
<yacoov> пук!
<yacoov> воняет?)
<yacoov> что всех улажил?)
<yacoov> *о
<only_you> язабан
<yacoov> опупел?
<yacoov> я за юнити
<artus> @kban yacoov 3600 проветрись
<novuyUbuntoid> так как сделать трей?)
<novuyUbuntoid> я смотрю тут одни гуру XD
<yacoov> я
<artus> @kban --user yacoov 86400 не дошло ?
<only_you> гг
<yacoov> я
<artus> @op
<only_you> ща тебе запилят)
<yacoov> хрр
<artus> @kban --host yacoov 64800 изыди
<only_you> аминь
<shenmue> порошок уходи
<shenmue> =)
<artus> @mode -b *!~yacov@*
<artus> @mode -b !~yacoo@82.113.106.20
<novuyUbuntoid> в убунту нету трея, скайп и прочее исчезают в никуда, кто че подскажет?
<novuyUbuntoid> gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist "['all']" не катит
<artus> novuyUbuntoid, на форум пиши
<yaciv> j
<novuyUbuntoid> писал я и гуглил, говорю не катит фишка с белыми листами
<shenmue> у меня только мысли о корявом гном сетинг демоне
<shenmue> у меня логало месяца два. то хоткеии сбрасываются то тема тто еще чего. вроде как прошло
<artus> novuyUbuntoid, ну так пиши в багтрекер ) авось починят )
<novuyUbuntoid> это не баг, хотя может и баг, после обновления слетело, до этого работала команда с белым листом
<artus> а от нас то ты чего хочеш? ))) чтоб янити по быстрому переписали , или чего ?
<novuyUbuntoid> угу XD
<baronos> artus: ппц заразный сайт музыки))
<artus> baronos, хее ))
<simmi> fluxbox + fbpanel другого не могу предложить...
<baronos> выключи скайп
<artus> @mode +b *!*@*89.204.*
<simmi> ru.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_oneiric-updates_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages  Контрольная сумма (Hash) не совпадает - оно всегда так в последнее время?
<shenmue> смени репы
<shenmue> у меня так часто на яндексе бывало
<only_you> не хотят обновлятся пакеті. как решить? http://itmages.ru/image/view/359930/8c368b9e
<artus> only_you, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<only_you> пишет неподписаніе пакеті
<only_you> нету ключей
<artus> и если суеш левые репы то как бе ключики не забывай добавлять
<only_you> раньше все норм обновляло
<only_you> а тут вдруг..
<only_you> только 2 ппа добавлял - дидбиф
<artus> only_you, ну аптитуд пользуй))) ему плевать на ключики) главное yes сказать и все )
<only_you> и ключик там біл
<only_you> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<only_you> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated! - synaptic
<only_you> с чего бі
<simmi> вместо .ru прописал .de - прокатило. А где у них первое зеркало с которого все остальные обновляются?
<shenmue> с него обновляются все зеркала включая родное убунтовское. а само оно как бе не зеркало
<n1tr0s> привет всем
<n1tr0s> кто настраивал ssmtp?
<artus> n1tr0s, http://www.google.ru/search?q=ssmtp&sitesearch=ubuntu.ru&hl=ru тяжело поиском по форуму пройтись?
<n1tr0s> да я настроил
<n1tr0s> отправляет
<artus> !q | n1tr0s
<ubuntuhelp> n1tr0s: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<artus> или у тебя просто перепись народа который его ставил ? )))
<n1tr0s> у меня убунту 10.04
<n1tr0s> поставил я ssmtp
<n1tr0s> настроил его
<artus> !enter | n1tr0s
<ubuntuhelp> n1tr0s: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<n1tr0s> он отправляет почту все ок
<n1tr0s> но в заголовке письма, присылает www-data и не знаю как побороть что уже не пробовал
<shenmue> о гдакий трей в гном шелле. меня как уже 3 часа пригласили в конфу а я только щас узнал
<artus> только спросить хотел, а он убег )
 * baronos нашел очередной странный кин, ушел смотреть. трей гш отл работает;)
<artus> вобщем не осили человек Subject:**** в тело письма совать )
<artus> baronos, чегой за кин ?
<baronos> artus: Нанотехнологии: Эволюция человека
<Sergey_IT> baronos, извращенец )
<baronos> Sergey_IT: в описании фильма определяющие слова сыграли "хакеры" "нанотехнологии" вот и приходиться извращаться) кстати у меня ритмбокс померает)
<simmi> киноляпы про терминаторов - при частоте 1 терагерц емкостные токи утечки в любой микросхеме вызывают кз. Чтобы притянуть рукой магнитные предметы с 20 метров через надо пропустить ток в сотни тысяч ампер, ни один кабель не выдержит...
<shenmue> хм.. не знаю к чему это выше
<toxa> а как работает команда batch в ubuntu... что-то у меня задание создается, но не выполняется, хотя LA 0.01
<shenmue> но скорость тока не бесконечная и процы пришли к пределу. щас пошли другим путем добавления новых ядер.
<artus> shenmue, фигня) я вот не знаю о чем вот это выше )))
<shenmue>  toxa ты бэтник хочешь запустить что ли?
<toxa> нет, просто команду....
<artus> команда batch в ubuntu, толи я чего то не понимаю.....
<toxa> man batch
<baronos> гыыы
<toxa> :) :) :)
<artus> а нафигаааа оно при наличии крона ?
<artus> или очередные страдания по изобретению костылей ?
<toxa> ну.... в крон ты ставишь точно по расписанию.... а если в это время LA будет шкалить
<toxa> ну вот нужно выполнить команду, когда на сервере не загружено.....
<artus> в 3.00 )))
<toxa> а если это порновебсервер??? :) :) :) :)
<artus> ужасс )))
<toxa> и в 3 нуль нуль.... шкалит :)
<toxa> поэтому мне кажется batch удобная штука.... только вот думаю... чё оно у меня не работает... :(
<artus> когда кажетцо то того ))) кресным замением себя осенять надо )))
<artus> toxa, в логи ничего не падает?
<toxa> нет
<toxa> а всё.... я неправильно выходил из batch..... нужно жимкать ctrl+D
<toxa> :)
<toxa> http://rhd.ru/docs/manuals/enterprise/RHEL-4-Manual/sysadmin-guide/s1-autotasks-at-batch.html
<nAgoHaK> померли все чтоль?)
<shenmue> я да
<Sergey_IT> тьфу..тьфу
<baronos> воо, нашел применение фф)) вместо плеера свернутый в трей с сайтом музыки)
<artus> а смысл запускать ff?
<baronos> а он один в трей залазит)
<baronos> хром не хочет
<baronos> а вот теперь не понимаю зачем firefox если Thunderbird так же может по сайтам лазить, взяли бы объеденили почтовик с браузером.
<shenmue> вообще то в опере так давно
<admin-skif-biz> Еволюшн поломался ((( Почту отправлять перестал
<Sergey_IT> О_о
<admin-skif-biz> пишет Отправка сообщения (100% выполнено). и висит и крутится..
<Sergey_IT> admin-skif-biz, может в логах чего есть?
<admin-skif-biz> пишет, не может подключится, время истекло
<admin-skif-biz> мож провайдер тупит?
<Sergey_IT> может
<dredix> если из 4 гигов оперативки убунта видит 3 что надо сделать?
<dredix> кроме установки 64 битной убунты с нуля
<only_you> dredix: 64 бит ос
<dredix> больше вариантов нет?
<baronos> 64 бит ОС?
<baronos> пае ядро поставь
<dredix> поподробнее можно пожалуйста
<dredix> 32
<dredix> ос
<dredix> какой командой глянуть какая ос?
<dredix> скорее всего 32
<baronos> sudo apt-get install linux-generic-pae linux-headers-generic-pae
<baronos> arch
<dredix> Уже установлена самая новая версия linux-generic-pae.
<dredix> Уже установлена самая новая версия linux-headers-generic-pae.
<dredix> dread@dread-System-Product-Name:~$ arch
<dredix> i686
<dredix> О_о что за 686
<baronos> uname -a
<dredix> Linux dread-System-Product-Name 3.1.0-030100rc10-generic #201110200610 SMP Thu Oct 20 10:20:00 UTC 2011 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux
<baronos> ядро то сам собирал
<baronos> ?
<dredix> закосячил чтото?
<dredix> было дело
<artus> а че, религия не позволила сразу пае врубить?
<artus> в чем смысл тогда вообще лезть в сборку ядра если ты не читаеш ? )))
<dredix> я даже не знал про этот пае=)
<dredix> обновляли чтоб решить вопрос про скайп не раб камеру
<dredix> но не помогло
<baronos> я знаю че поможет)
<artus> http://www.yaplakal.com/uploads/post-3-13237867827867.jpg вот это правельный размер монитора )))
<dredix> удаление и установка 64*
<dredix> нихохо
<dredix> я тож такой хочу домой
<dredix> эт у тя дома так?
<artus> гг
<baronos> либо поставить версии скайпа 2.1.0.22 либо пересадить на гугл толк всех)
<artus> гуглотолк наше все ) картинка и звук ляпота )
<dredix> ды проблему то решил тама библиотеку над подгружать просто одну
<baronos> вот вот) я уже неделю знакомых на него пересаживаю)
<baronos> один только озадачен игрой батлфилд и ему не до чего)
<dredix> а как проблему то решить с 4 гигами? кроме установки 64 ос
<artus> baronos, надо кстати будет затестить конфу в плюсе, ато у меня как то не получалось на старом инете ))) а сейчас самое оно )
<baronos> удали ядро своё, поставь пае норм
<artus> dredix, да сказали ж, пае поставь
<dredix> дайте пожалуста ссыл как сбацать
<dredix> а то сча наделаю
 * baronos ушел искать кофу в г+
<baronos> конфу*
<baronos> че то я не понял разницы экстра видео встреча от обычно в г+)
<dredix> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.2-rc5-precise/
<dredix> отсюд скачать?
<baronos> воо я затестил в видеовстрече показать экран монитора аля скайп
<Nor8> Это как?
<baronos> artus: открой видеовстречу нажми присоедениться а потом внизу северный олень нажми)
<baronos> ну при условии что бевка включена)
<baronos> вебка*
<artus> baronos, ну я тестил уже ) ток у меня ложилась сеть на 3g )))
<baronos> забавная штука)
<dredix> Извините, Ваша операционная система в текущей версии сервиса не поддерживается
<dredix> Пожалуйста, используйте для участия в конференции компьютер под управлением ОС Windows или Mac OS 10.5, 10.6
<dredix> а какой командой удалить старое ядро и поставить новое?
<baronos> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WTpldq3myV0&feature=player_detailpage хех)
<baronos> простите посл раз https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CAP-Xj4Fz18&feature=player_detailpage афигенно он с разворота бьёт)))))
<artus> да баян же
<baronos> ну може быть)
<Nor8> baronos: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=paTnfOsaKFo  На 25 -ой минуте офигенно бьет, а над детьми смеяться, себя не уважать )))
<Nor8> Вру, на 25-ой секунде )))
<sharikoff> а мне вот это нравится https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xzL3HCoeu4
<sharikoff> artus: пинг
<artus> sharikoff, понг
#ubuntu-ru 2011-12-15
<User762[web]> хм.. а вопрос по системе я могу задать?
<Guest89130> Народ помогите найти  нормульный руссификатор  на ubuntu
<Rushan> ubuntuhelp !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<User228[web]> приветствую!
<sharikoff> й
<User185[web]> n
<User185[web]> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<FredyBackSlash> Доброго всем
<FredyBackSlash> Не подскажете TAB почему может залипать? в интернете искал у людей была похожая проблемма вроде двайвер глючит, что не сама клава так это точно клаву пробовал другую тот-же результат.
<SergeyIT> ку
<jlewka> подскажите, а где храняться логи авторизации на компьютере?
<Irvingel> привет всем
<Irvingel> подскажите плиз, возможно настроить убунту 11.04 для участия в электронных аукционах? эцп и т.д.
<Irvingel> насколько знаю это все дело привязано к ИЕ
<User884[web]> Всем привет. Подскажите, что я делаю н так? Прописываю в fstab: tmpfs /var/run tmpfs defaults 0 0 Перезагружаю, но после загрузки всё равно процессы обращаются к диску. Словно tmpfs находится не в оперативе а на диске
<User884[web]> Именно обращение к пидам процессов(мониторилка обращается)
<[Necris]Akasha> amigo: привет, ты тут? :)
<baronos> хола хола)
<SergeyIT> что сломал?
<andrex> гг
<baronos> Пломбу((
<SergeyIT> тогда к окулисту )
<jlewka> подскажите, а где храняться логи авторизации на компьютере?
<andrex> /var/log/auth.log
<baronos> че бы сломать, ну хоть какой нить квестик найти((
<andrex> baronos: на форум сгоняй там есть что порешать
<SergeyIT> baronos, поизучай С++, свой DE напишешь
<baronos> SergeyIT: нее, си трудный для меня, и у меня усидчивости нет, чтоб языки прогр. учить(( И гном 3 меня радует)
<baronos> ничего путнего нет на форуме из того чем бы я мог помочь, ну а это вообще ппц  "хотите видеть 12,04 аля макос лион"
<JohnDoe_71Rus> никто не поможет распотрашить установщик MobileInternet от мегафона?
<User047[web]> Привет, всем.! Есть кто может подсказать по RVM?
<artus> @kick "User047[web]" /join #ruby
<ath01> всем прювет. есть ли возможность закрепить боковую панель в юнити?
<baronos> нет
<ath01> спасибо
<SergeyIT> подожди, может сделают
<baronos> :D
<only_you> ждем 12.04 тама настроек будет побольше)
<SergeyIT> ага, из систем сетингз что то сделали типа даша )
<ath01> когда выйдет?
<only_you> 26 апреля
<SergeyIT> а не... просто размер страницы сделали в 5 экранов )
<baltazor> Всем привет, кто в курсе как в ubuntu server поставить макс. разрешение экрана 1024*768?
<baltazor> потому как при подключении KVM , KVM пишет что нету сигнала, из-за того что убунту отдает разрешение 1024*768
<baltazor> ой
<baltazor> 1600*1200
<andrex> !framebuffer > baltazor
<ubuntuhelp> baltazor, please see my private message
<sharikoff> !framebuffer > sharikoff
<ubuntuhelp> sharikoff, please see my private message
<sharikoff> хм..
<sharikoff> когда я был молод максимум было 795 и это считалось ппц как круто
<sharikoff> ибо появлялся логотип при загрузке
<admin-skif-biz> Evolution поломался ((( Не отправляет письма. Это лечится?
<admin-skif-biz> Постоянно крутится значок и надпись - Отправка сообщения (100% выполнено)
<sharikoff> а почтовик твой? или майл ру какой нть?
<admin-skif-biz> все. И мой,  и яндекс
<sharikoff> сервер имеется ввиду
<sharikoff> ну посмотри логи на своем и узнаешь чо не так
<admin-skif-biz> Еволюшн соединиться не может
<admin-skif-biz> сломался кажется вчера.
<baronos> а письма принимает?
<admin-skif-biz> принимаает
<admin-skif-biz> а после долгой попытки отправить выскакивает "Ошибка при ответе на приветствие: Время ожидания соединения истекло"
<sharikoff> telnet евой почтовый серв 25
<sharikoff> *твой
<sharikoff> с фарволом не баловался?
<admin-skif-biz> не трогал ничего
<sharikoff> на серв телнетится?
<admin-skif-biz> если он на разные не отправляет, то дело не в этом видимо
<artus> sharikoff, видиш, у человека нет желания чинить) у него есть желание порассуждать
<sharikoff> аа
<artus> и найти режение емпирическим путем)
<sharikoff> ну ладно
<sharikoff> artus: пинг=)
<admin-skif-biz> а вы предлагает чинить все подряд методом тыка?
<artus> sharikoff, понг
<artus> admin-skif-biz, да не, лутще зайти и поныть на канал бубунты, авось телепаты найдутся
<admin-skif-biz> все с вами ясно
<artus> ну и конечно же логи в топку, когда есть кругляшок крутящийся и попап аля не могу отправить )
<sharikoff> artus: ну вот зачем ты так =)
<sharikoff> не дал развиться чуваку
<artus> sharikoff, да потому что у него все время какое то гадание на кофейной гуще  ))))
<baronos> на до было спросить про ати, может проблема в ней)
<sharikoff> baronos: +1
<artus> sharikoff, сколько помню заходит порассуждать , а как доходит дело до лечения дык только телепатов ему подавай )
<sharikoff> мож он кгбшник и вычисляет телепатов?
<artus> хее
<baronos> можно убрать док из даш https://extensions.gnome.org/static/extension-data/screenshots/screenshot_79.png и его поставить на раб столе как док панель)
<sharikoff> а чо шрифт то такой лажовый
<baronos> ubuntu
<sharikoff> http://itmages.ru/image/view/354017/298d4457 вот док
<sharikoff> а то лажа какая то
<sharikoff> =)
<baronos> макдок)
<sharikoff> макдак =)
<andrex> а всётаки они существуют. телепаты)
<sharikoff> да...
<andrex> baronos: оставь мой моск в покое
<sharikoff> сердца в атлантиде читали кто нть?
<baronos> :D
<sharikoff> вторая книга поразившая меня до глубины души
<[v-8]_jupiter> Привет\
<[v-8]_jupiter> Ктото пробовал строить маштабирумый кластер?
<baronos> нашел еще одно применение фф)) квейклайф))
<chapt> sharikoff: читал, но к сожалению не разделяю таких восторгов
<sharikoff> chapt: ну мне очень понравилось..
<chapt> мне больше большая прогулка его понравилась
<sharikoff> не читал пока
<chapt> советую, прочитай.
<baronos> панель юнити на qt сделана что ли?
<SergeyIT> baronos, возможно
<baronos> SergeyIT: замечаю в обновах либы qt лаунчер, а панель вроде как лаунчер называеться.
<SergeyIT> baronos, 2д точно на qt
<baronos> эх, в 12,05  два бага и всё, работает как часики)
<baronos> 4*
<brestows> так два бага или четыре
<baronos> два бага версия 04
<brestows> что за баги?
<shenmue> всем пыщь!
<brestows> 12.04 все c той же .ybnb&
<brestows> Unity
<shenmue> 1kde
<shenmue> !kde
<ubuntuhelp> KDE (K Desktop Environment) — свободная среда рабочего стола, установленная в !Kubuntu по умолчанию. Для установки в Ubuntu выполните sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop Доп. инфо: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/ . Поддержку Вы можете получить на канале #kubuntu.
<shenmue> хм а кубунту ру рунглишь есть?
<shenmue> baronos,
<baronos> shenmue: ya ya
<shenmue> твое отношение к кде?
<baronos> негативное
<shenmue> ппц вчера полтора часа искал где настройки раскладки в кедах
<baronos> я в кде тоже как в джунглях.
<shenmue> так и не нашел. везде печает русским.
<shenmue> даже запустить ничо не могу и инет настроить без инглиша
<baronos> меня честно настройка оси бесит там, а больше всего контекстное меню))
<shenmue> все через гуй что ли?
<baronos> ну конечно
<baronos> и мне не нравятся виндо подобные ДЕ))
<shenmue> ну я так сереьзно только кеды не сморел
<shenmue> опенбокс проще кед вообще
<baronos> мне e17 понравилось, минималистично и всё такое)
<Gakonis> приветствую весь частной народ
<baronos> хао
<Gakonis> йес гримм вышел наконец то
<baronos> shenmue: https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/79/hide-dash/
<brestows> Gakonis: что это ?
<shenmue>  baronos hide dash это скрыть даш. а он на скрине. что оно делает то?
<baronos> shenmue: док скрывает из даш
<baronos> если там скрыть и выстовить его на раб стол то не плохо будет)
<baronos> а*
<shenmue> не понял
<shenmue> всегда отрытым держать? так можно и ярлыков напихать
<baronos> эмм, ну если его в даше скрыть, и через другое расширение выстовить его на раб стол
<baronos> ща протестю
<baronos> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bgsPxL4k6oI&feature=youtu.be
<baronos> даже юзабилити пахнет)
<dredix> какой прогой снимаешь видео?
<baronos> встроенна в гш)
<dredix> ясна
<baronos> правда я привык к доку внути даш)
<Gakonis> Да эт я так. Это сериал смотрю.)
<Gakonis> Кто сталкивался с проблемой форматирования флешки. При форматировании пишет: Ошибка форматирования тома.
<Gakonis> Error creating file system: helper exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:
<Gakonis> Total number of sectors (7843776) not a multiple of sectors per track (62)!
<Gakonis> Add mtools_skip_check=1 to your .mtoolsrc file to skip this test
<Gakonis> mkfs.vfat 3.0.7 (24 Dec 2009)
<Gakonis> Вот такую вот каку выдает
<nexxxt> ку
<aleksei`> ку
<baronos> стоит смотреть этот кин 11.11.11 ?
<aleksei`> baronos, средненькая страшилка
<ghabit> Как демон в автозагрузку добавить?
 * baronos смотрит Горячие головы 2
<The_BROS> Хэлп-Хэлп. При запуске Мозилла Файерфокс нереально начинает грузиться процессор. Смотрю в процессах - Plugin-Conteiner. Как это можно исправить?
<baronos> видать какой то плагин у фф грузит, поудаляй по очереди погляди без чего лучше будет
<The_BROS> <baronos> ок. спасибо. А как вообще Хромиум в сравнении с Мозиллой? Есть преимущества? И как там с плагинами?
<baronos> дополнений дофига, только не все так дружат с осью как у фф (типа свернуть в трей у фф работает, а в хроме нет, ну и так далее по мелочи)
<baronos> ну и хром все же считаю лучше чем фф. имхо
<artus> baronos,  http://www.blogsdna.com/7428/how-to-minimize-chrome-to-the-system-tray.htm не ???
<artus> хотя эть для офтопика  (((
<baronos> artus: я вчера его юзал
<artus> да нафиг оно надо вообще )
<baronos> да наткнулся, решил проверить, а потом замутил его в фф и включил з-мюзик и свернул)
<baronos> пробовал замутить запустить плеер p2p через торренты зараза пока на лине это трудновато((
<The_BROS> А сколько вкладок в Хроме помещается на панели быстрого запуска?
<baronos> http://i.minus.com/i31u9zJ6RvHXF.png
<artus> такая тонна вкладок в хроме не нужна ) ибо памяти оно скушает дофига )  а вот до 30-40 вполне терпимо)
<baronos> поставишь speed dial аля опера и накидаешь сайтиков)
<artus> хотя 400+ в фф всяко круче )
<The_BROS> я об этом спиддаеле и спрашиваю. По умолчанию там есть окна для быстрого набора. Так вот, сколько там влазит окон?
<baronos> у меня сейчас 25
<baronos> вообщем много влезет
<dredix> можно как нить сделать чтобы при загрузке убунты был не чёрный экран а что нить другое..
<dredix> как в fedora бы что нить
<dredix> а то чтот чёрный экран не фонтан както
<dredix> круто я завернул?=)))
<Nor8> До тебя никто так не мог, от начала мира )))
<dredix> всем нравится чёрный экран?
<Nor8> Всем, мы в восторге!
<dredix> раньше помню в древних версих хоть показывали наглядно проверки всякие
<dredix> версиях*
<artus> бросай курить веники))
<dredix> или у меня только чёрный экран при загрузке?
<dredix> до ввода логина около 1 мин чёрный экран
<baronos> решил пересмотреть "назад в будущее"))
<Nor8> baronos: И как, получилось? )))
<baronos> Nor8: а то)) досматриваю первую часть)
<Nor8> baronos: Хороший он конечно,  но сколько можно )))
<baronos> Nor8: хехе)) посмотрел еще горячие головы вспомнил детство)
<Sergey_IT> baronos, тяжелое у тебя детство было (
<baronos> :D
<staff_nowa> всем привет, есть вопрос, можно как-то перекодировать djvu в pdf ввиде оригинального текста а не image tiff страниц*
<artus> как ты это себе представляеш ? )))
<artus> легким движением руки выдрать тексты со сканов ? )))
<staff_nowa> нет вы не поняли
<staff_nowa> в djvu можно текст обводить, а вот после преобразования в tiff он становится ввиде image и после можно преобразовать в pdf
<staff_nowa> а можно как-то на прямую, ввидте текста?
<staff_nowa> или не возможно
<artus> staff_nowa, http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/DjVu )))
<artus> так что чего ты там обводить мог я не знаю ))) видать хитрый такой попался документ
<staff_nowa> :(
<staff_nowa> хмм, да я не прав
<staff_nowa> :(
<artus> ибо djvu это по сути картинки собраные в кучу
<staff_nowa> на тел не удобно читать
<staff_nowa> :(
<artus> DjVu-файл может содержать текстовый (OCR) слой.... так что да ) но не более )
<staff_nowa> не весь текст виден на дисплее
<staff_nowa> :(
<artus> staff_nowa, ищи в пдфках
<staff_nowa> книга реткая в сети
<artus> ну загоняй в файнридер и распознавай ) или кто там разпознанием занимается )
<staff_nowa> abby fine reader :)
<artus> staff_nowa, http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/ebooks/130308/
<artus> staff_nowa, пересобирай под свой экран )
<staff_nowa> спасибо за скрипт ;)
<baronos> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/12/skype-for-linux-with-tabs-support-using.html
<baronos> признаю удобней чем просто скайп)
<baronos> вот для линя это норм, а в винде меня бесило)
<Nor8> боян
<sharikoff> тыц
<baronos> тыщ
<sharikoff> baronos: чо не спишь
<baronos> sharikoff: да чет засмотрелся роликов про тайгу, грязь на дороге, на уазе по этой дороге)) к брату летом поеду на охоту)
<sharikoff> я летом был
<sharikoff> http://itmages.ru/image/view/240077/4485a206
<baronos> как то тут на кубани сходил в лес, мдее, впечатление ужасное)
<baronos> люблю эту природу сибирскую)
<baronos> что за река?
<sharikoff> rbhtyuf
<sharikoff> киренга
<sharikoff> http://itmages.ru/image/view/240086/1fafba1b
<sharikoff> левый приток лены
<User443[web]> привет всем
<sharikoff> дароф
<User443[web]> я с сайта сижу тут. а как мне общаться с клиента ирк?
<baronos> sharikoff: красотища) а я в верховья енисея ездил)
<User443[web]> мне выдает сообщение после того как напишу сообщение
<User443[web]> не могу отослать данные на канал
<User443[web]> вот такое сообщение
<baronos> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=167493.0
<sharikoff> http://thelinux.ru/doku.php/irc
<sharikoff> сам писал =))
<baronos> сам записал http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wPaaZzo6kiM
 * baronos отошел никотин употребить.
<deforol> все тут?
<deforol> вы тут?
<deforol> видите меня?
<User443[web]> да видим
<deforol> ох спасибочки вам
<deforol> у меня проболемка возникла
<deforol> как мне установить с флешки на нетбук и что вообще лучше всего поставить ?
<deforol> ось
<deforol> ?
<deforol> sharikoff: не подскаежшь?
<deforol> не подскажешь?
<baronos> видео карта там какая?
<deforol> baronos: 256 метров помоему
<deforol> какая точно не скажу
<baronos> ну тогда я тебе точно не смогу сказать стоит ли вообще ставить на неё бубен
<deforol> intel
<deforol> сейчас дам точнее характеристики
<deforol> Intel GMA 950
<deforol> baronos:     Intel GMA 950
<deforol> يتى
<deforol> djn
<deforol> вот
<deforol> baronos: пытался поставить netbook remix
<deforol> так и не смог ее поставить
<deforol> baronos: не подскажешь?
<baronos> ну стоит попробовать 11,10 она посвежее
<deforol> baronos: а она пойдет?
<baronos> lubuntu или xubuntu
<deforol> просто я когда ставлю загрузочную флешку, то у меня после выбора инсталяция убунты , никаких сообщений не выдает совсем
<deforol> я ставил netbook remix
<deforol> или что лучеш всего поставить на нетбук?
<baronos> lubuntu или xubuntu ставь они менее прожорливые)
<deforol> ну я хотел бы более для изучения самой системы
<deforol> ну факт в том, что я не смог постаивть систему
<deforol> надо ведь понять в чем проблемка?
<deforol> разве не так?
<baronos> ну тогда рассказывай на чем стопориться
<deforol> baronos: когда я загружаюсь с флешки для установки . там мне выдает менюшку типа установка, загрузка с флешки и все прочее
<deforol> я выбираю установка
<deforol> но все равно как бы внизу уже останавливается курсор и все дальше не идет
<baronos> в ремиксе лайф есть? просмотр ОС?
<deforol> есть лайф
<deforol> но тоже не грузит
<deforol> может я создаю загрузочную флешку не так?
<deforol> при помощи програмки netbootuniversal
<baronos> unetbootin попробуй
<baronos> гыы
<baronos> модель нетбука какая?
#ubuntu-ru 2011-12-16
<Mad_Bear> всем привет
<Mad_Bear> есть вопрос
<Mad_Bear> не получается установить тему оформления в Ubuntu 11.10
<Mad_Bear> скачал ambiance blue
<Mad_Bear> делал всё, как было написано в инструкции
<Mad_Bear> но меняются только тема окон и тема gtk
<Mad_Bear> но цветовая схема выделения файлов и значки остались оранжевыми
<Mad_Bear> может я чего-то не доустановил?
<Mad_Bear> никто не может ничего сказать?
<userubuntu234> Здравствуйте. Как узнать, какие максимальные скорости(вход.и исход.) использует  скайп при видеозвонке?
<dryrs> добрый день, подскажите плз где можно найти список команд для irc я в этой сети первый раз, пока тупо следую инструкции с форума
<sharikoff> http://thelinux.ru/doku.php/%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%BC%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B4%D1%8B_irc
<dryrs> Sharikoff, спасибо буду изучать
<sharikoff> немазашо
<dryrs> люди простите я идиот, гуглил вместо команды irc команды freenode потому и не получил адекватного ответа сорри за нелепый вопрос
<sharikoff> да ниче
<sharikoff> мы уже привыкли
<jlewka> всем привет
<Mad_Bear> всем привет!
<Mad_Bear> есть вопрос
<Mad_Bear> даже два
<Mad_Bear> первый - как сменить в ubuntu 11.10 оформление
<Mad_Bear> скачал ambiance blue
<Mad_Bear> делал всё по инструкции
<Mad_Bear> но меняются только темы окон и gtk
<Mad_Bear> но вот значки и цветовая схема всё равно оранжевые
<Mad_Bear> может кто-нибудь подсказать что делать?
<SergeyIT>  Mad_Bear1, перережь красный провод в мониторе
<Mad_Bear> Сергей, ты такой юморной)
<Mad_Bear> может лучше по делу?)
<Mad_Bear> кстати
<Mad_Bear> спасибо за совет - переустановил систему, поставил 32 бита
<Mad_Bear> всё заработало
<SergeyIT> Mad_Bear, работает, не трогай
<Mad_Bear> а если по теме? как оформление сменить?
<Mmoris> привет!
<Mmoris> тут воообще есть кто, или я так: Ветром балуюсь?)))))
<sharikoff> есть
<sharikoff> но мало
<Mmoris> как ADSL в кубунту 11.10 настроить?)))
<sharikoff> модем в режим роутера
<sharikoff> на убунте шлюз укажешь на модем
<Mmoris> на семерке у меня модем в режиме роутера сбрасывает подключение постоянно, в линухе такого небудет?
<sharikoff> прошей модем последней прошивкой
<Mmoris> а чтобы он логин с паролем запрашивал неполучится?
<admin-skif-biz> народ. А 25 порт открыт должен быть или нет?
<sharikoff> если отправляешь почту
<sharikoff> то да
<sharikoff> Mmoris: получится
<admin-skif-biz> где-то глюк вылез.. отправляться перестала
<sharikoff> Mmoris: http://igorka.com.ua/2010-06-10/ubuntu-i-adsl-modem-v-rezhime-bridzha/
<SergeyIT> логи смотрел? (третий день admin-skif-biz не может дойти до почты и отправить письмо)
<sharikoff> =)
<admin-skif-biz> SergeyIT, где смотреть?
<SergeyIT> admin-skif-biz: тебе же вчера говорили
<admin-skif-biz> нет, не говорили
<SergeyIT> admin-skif-biz: не  говорили, ты убежал, а за сутки сам не мог найти логи?
<admin-skif-biz> SergeyIT, где лежат логи - я знаю. Но там никаких записей mail нет. Может, ты знаешь другие логи?
<SergeyIT> admin-skif-biz, а на сервере?
<admin-skif-biz> на каком именно?
<SergeyIT> (17:17:51) _sharikoff: а почтовик твой? или майл ру какой нть?
<SergeyIT> (17:18:05) admin-skif-biz: все. И мой,  и яндекс
<SergeyIT> admin-skif-biz, это вчера было
<admin-skif-biz> SergeyIT, извините. Когда у меня будет время - с удовольствием покопаюсь в исторических архивах, и порассуждаю, что когда было. Но сейчас некогда.
<SergeyIT> admin-skif-biz, ну извини...
<baronos> хола хола)
<SergeyIT> baronos, что сломал?
<oles> .
<oles> почемуто в юнити панель задач перестает иногда появляться при переходе в полноэкранный режим
<oles> это известный баг или я один такой счастливчик
<baronos> SergeyIT: gksu не открывает ничего)
<oles> еще банши иногда пропадает из списка открытых приложений
<oles> вобщем это какой то треш угар
<SergeyIT> baronos, в 12.04 открывает )
<baronos> SergeyIT: кстати и в 12.04 тоже не работает, открывает только marlin
<SergeyIT> baronos, проверил, открывает
<baronos> возможно какие то либы от гш поломали
<SergeyIT> baronos, а что говорит?
<jlewka> всем привет
<oles> аха еще гугл хром как фаерфокс опознал
<baronos> SergeyIT: Initializing nautilus-gdu extension и на этом всё
<baronos> SergeyIT: воо, щас обновление пройдет, погляжу может починят.
<SergeyIT> baronos, проблема в гш - на "г" хорошие слова не начинаются )
<baronos> SergeyIT: :D
<jlewka> подскажите, почему делая dd if=/dev/dvd of=/home/amishin/Windows_7_x32.iso снимается только 1гигобайт?
<baronos> SergeyIT: щас обновилась libglib2.0 теперь открывает :D ихаааа
<SergeyIT> baronos, )
<SergeyIT> baronos, обновления непрерывно идут и что то иногда не срастается
<baronos> SergeyIT: ну да, тем более что у меня тестовая ветка гш, тут это нормально)
<oles> ау господа меня видно вобще?
<SergeyIT> нет
<kenichi_kun> люди ниче не пойму убунта пишет что кончилось место  хард на 500 всего скачал гигов на 100 (((
<jlewka> df -h в студию )
<jlewka> ток через itpaste какой нить
<SergeyIT> остальное вирусы видимо...
<jlewka> подскажите, почему делая dd if=/dev/dvd of=/home/amishin/Windows_7_x32.iso снимается только 1гигобайт?
<jlewka> разве по умолчанию он не копирует устройство полностью?
<oles> jlewka, размер блока указвыал?
<jlewka> и с ним и без
<jlewka> результат один и тот
<fedusia> может с диском проблема?
<jlewka> ток что с него поставил винду на виртуалку
<oles> jlewka, какой?
<SergeyIT> !paste | oles
<ubuntuhelp> oles: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<jlewka> bs=2048
<oles> SergeyIT, чего?
<oles> какой еще текст
<SergeyIT> oles, извини, ступил )
<fedusia> dd if=/dev/dvd of=/home/amishin/Windows_7_x32.iso conv=noerror,sync
<fedusia> попробуй вот так
<jlewka> fedusia, а важно, примонтировагн он при этом или нет?
<fedusia> без разницы. он всеравно только для чтения открыт.
<jlewka> fedusia, http://paste.org.ru/?i0ijzg тоже самое(
<jlewka> баг?
<jlewka> глюк?
<fedusia> хм
<oles> jlewka, проверь stat -c %o /dev/dvd что покажет
<jlewka> 4096
<oles> вот с ним и попрбуй свой дд
<fedusia> а какой размер  dvd?
<jlewka> 2,3 гб
<jlewka> хм.. сек
<jlewka> млин, просто раньше ни когда не указывал бс и коунт
<fedusia> dd if=/dev/dvd of=/home/amishin/Windows_7_x32.iso conv=noerror,sync bs=4096
<fedusia> У тебя там часом место на диске не кончилось? =)
<fedusia> df -h?
<jlewka> нет, полно
<jlewka> 200 гб
<jlewka> fedusia, amishin@uit-777:~$ dd if=/dev/dvd of=/home/amishin/Windows_7_x32.iso conv=noerror,sync bs=4096
<jlewka> 262143+1 записей считано
<jlewka> 262144+0 записей написано
<jlewka> скопировано 1073741824 байта (1,1 GB), 99,3911 c, 10,8 MB/c
<jlewka> тот же гиг...
<jlewka> fedusia, brasero все сделал гуд...
<baronos> ппц щас напугался, отключиолся адблок захожу на сайт а там ужас аж хром подвис)
<oxothuk> rfvhfls
<oxothuk> камрады
<oxothuk> на чем из этого можно поднять вирутальные Венды OpenVZ   Linux-VServer   Xen?
<grad> Венды? VirtualBox
<grad> там видео не будет дико тормозить
<grad> а так - qemu-kvm + virt-manager отличный вариант
<oxothuk> а из предложеных вариантов?
<grad> openvz это контейнерная технология, там ты только линукс и то не в качестве полноценной оси
<grad> VServer похоже тоже, я про него если честно ничего не знаю
<grad> Xen можно, да
<grad> oxothuk: а почему именно эти три?
<mmoris> я во время настроек зашел сюда:sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces вписал все что надо, но как сохранить написанное?  ^O-это что?
<baronos> F3
<mmoris> F3 сохраняет?
<baronos> подтвердить соответственно энтером
<mmoris> ты сейчас кому это сказал?))))))
<baronos> теье))
<baronos> б*
<mmoris> а можно по русски?
<baronos> ввел данные и нажал F3
<mmoris> низкий поклок))) благодарю, наверника я еще нераз сюда вернусь)
<baronos> да не за что)
<SergeyIT> mmoris, испугал )
<sharikoff> ф2
<sharikoff> ф3 просмотр ф4 редактирование
<baronos> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=32578
<LMnet> всем привет. Может кто помочь с самбой?
<Gakonis> Всем привет.
<BiBijke> Здравствуйте, подскажите пожалуйста: пишу простенькую прогу в функции main всего 3 строки  int zSize;     cin >> zSize;     cout << zSize;             У меня на строке с cin программа зацикливается, чтобы я не ввел, подскажите почему?
<artus> @kick BiBijke /join #тудагдепишутпростенькиепроги
<baronos> artus: ща с банком общался, сначала через скайп созвонился, а потом через гтолк. Я прям опешил качество гтолка было чумавое, ни единого лага и т.п.)))
<artus> baronos, ну а я тебе о чем )))
<baronos> :D
<Escsun> Привет всем
<Gakonis> привет
<Karamax> Всем привет
<Karamax> Есть кто из Свердловской области?
<sharikoff> http://itmages.ru/image/view/361914/e0f1dce0
<sharikoff> заберите меня отсюда
<sharikoff> artus: пинг
<artus> sharikoff, понг
<SergeyIT> кук
<Zer[web]> login
<Zer[web]> Всем привет )
<Zer[web]> Помогите установить дрова =)
<SergeyIT> их сначала напилить надо
<Zer[web]> Ubuntu 11.10 - в параметрах системы жму на драйверы - пишет что надо скачать проприентные дрова. Говорю - качай хули, а она мне - не могу установить смотри лог. А я в логе нефига не пойму)
<sharikoff> не ругайся
<artus> @kick "Zer[web]" нефиг материтцо, и да, топать читать форум
<SergeyIT> прям добрый и злой оп ))
<deforol> привет всем
<deforol> естоь кто живой?
<baronos> 105 метров обновы с хромом и гш)
<SergeyIT> baronos, я сейчас 180 м обновил
<baronos> ff поди 10 лезет
<SergeyIT> 9-ка
<baronos> ага, поглядел уже название пакета)
<deforol> баронос привет
<deforol> вчера я уснул совсем пока ты отвечал
<deforol> ты тут сейчас?
<baronos> угу)
<deforol> я создавал при помощи той утилиты которую ты мне советовал флешку загрузочную для установки убунты все равно то же самое
<deforol> знаете чего я хоетл бы
<deforol> познакомитсяь с сисадминшей
<deforol> и пригласить ее в кафе посидеть с ней
<baronos> ты так же ремикс этот ставил?
<deforol> да
<baronos> я ж тебе сказал ставь свежую бубну
<deforol> хубунту или лубунту что ли?
<deforol> они лучше будут чем ремикс думаешь?
<baronos> ну
<deforol> хорошо поставлб
<deforol> спасибо
<admin-skif-biz> Народ, а как проверить, есть ли связь с 25 портом почтового сервера?
<deforol> telnet
<aleksei`> ку
<admin-skif-biz> хрень какая-то (( По-моему, от меня все почтовые серверы недоступны.. нифга не понимаю..
<sharikoff> admin-skif-biz: пингуются?
<sharikoff> iptables -L -n -x
<sharikoff> покажи
<admin-skif-biz> sharikoff я iptables почистил. там вообще везде target prot opt source destination
<admin-skif-biz> да там и раньше пусто было
<sharikoff> показать то можешь?
<sharikoff> сам сервак пингуется?
<baronos> ура я свернул эволюшн в трей)
<admin-skif-biz> везде три строчки - target prot opt source destination
<admin-skif-biz> пингуются, но почему-то телнетом не заходятся
<dredix> какой прогой можно сделать образ убунты на флэшку ..унетбутин не катит
<sharikoff> paste.pro или у тя там военная тайна?
<SergeyIT> бедный эволюшн, хорошо, что у него шеи нет
<admin-skif-biz> http://paste.pro/?dl=5138076
<SergeyIT> dredix, из меню - startup disk creator
<admin-skif-biz> с другого компа та же хрень. Еволюшн стоит насмерть и ругается. Не может найти почтовый сервер.
<dredix> типа создание загрузочного диска который?? 1процент уже минут 10 делает ...хотя комп не слабый...
<sharikoff> admin-skif-biz: сервак пингуется?
<admin-skif-biz> sharikoff, пингуется
<sharikoff> хостнейм сервака резолвится?
<sharikoff> nslookup mail.ru
<sharikoff> или чо там у тебя
<admin-skif-biz> рабочий и яндекс. Проблема с обоими
<sharikoff> так резолвится или нет?
<admin-skif-biz> да
<sharikoff> трейс до яндекса покажи
<baronos> теперь осталось эволюшн прикрутить к нотифи трей гш)
<admin-skif-biz> sharikoff, чем именно?
<sharikoff> програмкой traceroute
<sharikoff> чем еще то
<sharikoff> =)
<admin-skif-biz> sharikoff, http://paste.pro/5138078
<SergeyIT> admin-skif-biz, это твоё? http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=177703.0;topicseen
<admin-skif-biz> SergeyIT, мое
<sharikoff> такс..
<sharikoff> telnet mx.yandex.ru 25
<artus> так причем тут крики о неработающей почте если Поставил Тундерберд - он отправляет без проблем. ?
<SergeyIT> admin-skif-biz, а чего заслуженному пользователю не ответил?
<artus> admin-skif-biz, ты б сначала определился с вопросом то
<admin-skif-biz> SergeyIT, какому именно?
<SergeyIT> admin-skif-biz, arcfi
<admin-skif-biz> sharikoff,  http://paste.pro/5138080
<admin-skif-biz> SergeyIT, я на форум сегодня еще на заходил.
<sharikoff> admin-skif-biz: ну нормально все вроде с инетом и маршрутами
<sharikoff> крути саму прогу
<sharikoff> где то там с настройками накосячил
<admin-skif-biz> В том-то и фишка. Прогу и настройки сети я не трогал. Файрвола нет.
<artus> ну поломали в очередной обновке , багрепорты пиши
<sharikoff> Может правда там автономный режим есть
<admin-skif-biz> а почему принимает без проблем?
<artus> baronos, кстати, видео экстра от гугла тестил?
<dredix> флэшка глючная была поставил другую вродь пашло уже 16 процентов
<baronos> artus: я ж тебе вчера про него говорил)
<baronos> artus: забавная штука)
<oles> что за черт почему то окно скайпа постоянно переходит в неактиное состояние какоето
<oles> это вобще что?
<admin-skif-biz> у меня скайп вчера вообще крашился при попытке ответить на звонок
<artus> baronos, надыть будет потестить)
<admin-skif-biz> а на том конце блондинка с 4 номером была (((
<oles> admin-skif-biz, фатал еррор
<sharikoff> admin-skif-biz: покажи настройки исходящей почты в проге. Другие клиенты пробовал ?
<oles> проклятый юнити
<dredix> блондинка то весила поди под 100 с 4 то
<baronos> artus: там можно свой раб стол показывать, можно вместе с собеседником просматривать файлы типа фото, текстовые))
<artus> sharikoff, дык в громоптице то у него все работает
<sharikoff> Аа
<artus> baronos, вобщем скайп ненужен)
<sharikoff> Ну значит эволюшн
<baronos> artus: неа)
<admin-skif-biz> нее.. громптица тоже контачить отказалась
<artus> sharikoff, я ж говорю) не умеет формулировть вопросы )
<artus> admin-skif-biz, Сегодня в 02:34:46 Поставил Тундерберд - он отправляет без проблем.
<admin-skif-biz> заругалась, что не может найти сервер
<admin-skif-biz> тундеберд теперь тоже не отправляет. Я вообще ничего не понимаю..
<sharikoff> Попробуй днс поменяй на гугловский на время
<sharikoff> В резолв конф
<oles> да йоп, это что фича такая у юнити - деактивация рабочего окно?
<sharikoff> И попробуй. Может прововский замерз
<artus> @voice oles
<artus> oles, дышим глубже
<SergeyIT> oles, будешь ругаться на юнити - сейчас  дым от проца пойдет
<oles> SergeyIT, да тут баг на баге багом погоняет
<SergeyIT> oles, я что то много багов не вижу
<flintstone> привет усем :)
<sharikoff> Угу
<oles> SergeyIT, а по мне так пользоваться невозможно - панелька пропадает, программы тоже из списка запущеных, вот теперь еще и скайп
<artus> oles, не пользуйся
<oles> да боюсь оно еще не готово
<SergeyIT> oles, естественно не готово - ты тестер, а у тестера должны быть крепкие нервы )
<sharikoff> Над вами эксперименты проводят?
<sharikoff> Юнити разные..
<oles> SergeyIT, там же указано стабильный релиз, я в тестеры не записывался
<SergeyIT> oles, стабильный - это LTS
<SergeyIT> остальные - как повезет
<baronos> в моей 12.04 вообще скучно, всё работает((
<flintstone> SergeyIT: в последнее время не везет :)
<flintstone> oles: ты по любому тестер :)
<flintstone> для папочки дебиана :)
<oles> flintstone, это почему
<flintstone> потомучто убунту и есть тестовая площадка для дебиан
<oles> flintstone, я думаю разрабы дебиана боятся даже заглядывать на багрекер убунты
<flintstone> зато в дебиане все тихо и спокойно :)
<oles> ничего подобного, новый кде внес туда энтропии
<flintstone> про кде не знаю.. не пользуюсь
<flintstone> знаю что многие им недовольны
<flintstone> ..новым
<oles> ничего удивительного
<baronos> artus: фф может так же запускать как хром типа google-chrome --app ??
<artus> baronos, незнаю, не пробовал
<ath01> хай всем. как сделать так чтобы в браузере при нгажатии бекспэйса переходило на пред страницу*
<ppshah> в каком?
<ath01> в хроме
<ath01> в настройках браузера рыться?
<ath01> да и вообще чтобы в папках так было
<ath01> а то серьезно медленнее все делаешь
<ppshah> в папках все должно работать
<ppshah> а вот в хроме не могу сказать
<ath01> в папках и правда робит спасибо
<ppshah> погугли настройки хрома, там есть какието через адресную строку
<slowdream> доброго вечера. Такой вопрос. 1 как создать ярлык на рабочем столе и проблема - в доп. настройках не меняется  вид окон
<ppshah> из менюхи перетягиваешь на стол и все
<slowdream> не канает
<slowdream> мята стоит
<ppshah> кто стоит?
<slowdream> linux mint
<artus> @kick slowdream /join #mint
<ppshah> логично
<ppshah> кто нить может подсказать почему постоянно отваливается мобильное соединение, и потом не определяется ни один модем, приходится перезагружаться. это происходит только с мобильным
<artus> логи, логи и еще раз логи )
<dredix> вот и пашут терь все 4 гига на 64 битке
<dredix> ;-) вау и смайлики заработали=)чудеса
<artus> dredix, значит sudo apt-get install linux-image-*-generic-pae ты не осилил таки )
<dredix> я уже с самого начала надумал 64=)
<dredix> подозрение такое что 32 на мой комп както плохо легло
<dredix> да и возобновились тогда проблемы с видео снова=(
<dredix> да и грузится моментом..а там ппц 2 минуты
<shenmue> всем пыщ!
<shenmue> baronos, пыщ!
<baronos> shenmue: тыщ
<baronos> че то я увлекся квейкалйфом)
<baronos> shenmue: вспомнил ты как то ругался что пропустил сообщение с нотифи треем вот норм расширение https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/41/permanent-notifications/
<baronos> гыы гном начал программу пожертвования, если будут донатить то гном будет делать юзабилити)
<shenmue> им шапка платит
<shenmue> у шапки в год по миллиарду. мало что ли?
<Nor8>  baronos: А если не будут, то таким уг и оставят? )))
<Nor8> У шапки платный дистр и серверный сегмент большой.
<shenmue> да но и вкладывают они в тех кто им эти деньги приносит
<shenmue> baronos, а что за расширение? я не учил вражеские языки
<Nor8> shenmue: Это я к тому, что прибыль у них не с пожертвований в основном. А гном сам себе удавку на шее затягивает таким шантажом )))
<Nor8> Мол вы нам деньги, а мы вам юзабельность. И норот перешел пачками на кде )))
<shenmue> почему именно днат?
<shenmue> донат*
<shenmue> пожертвования не донат. или там прям так и написаннно?
<Nor8> Баронос сказал, что запущена программа пожкрвования
<baronos> shenmue: это расширение показывает на топ панели сколько сообщений не прочитанно
<baronos> http://www-old.gnome.org/friends/index.html
<baronos> :D точнее не пожертвование а сбор денег http://www.gnome.org/news/2011/12/gnome-launches-campaign-for-accessibility/
<baronos> большая юзабилити будет для людей с ограниченными возможностями
<shenmue> я так и думал что гш для инвалидов сделана
<shenmue> самими инвалидами
<Nor8> Инвалидами, нл не для инвалидов )) Для инавлидов денег не хватает, вот и пошли по миру с шапкой ))))
<Nor8> Развод одним словом )))
<baronos> сижу смотрю темы на форуме бубна.ру только и вижу проблема с юнити и так далее))
<SergeyIT> baronos, это крикуны пишут
<Nor8>  Да это факт, юнити кривая )))
<baronos> их разве в первых двух частях не завалили?)
<SergeyIT> baronos, дайте нам такое... чтобы вот... и ничего не делать... но всё было и тд и тп
<SergeyIT> а вообще, конечно, сырая - так это и очевидно было - сколько гном, кде поднимались ?
<baronos> ну за все время моего прибывания на юнити это около 10 человека-часов я словил только один баг, но не успел поиздеватся над другими юзерами юнити)
<shenmue> о  явчера часа два спрашивал где настройки раскладки в кедах
<shenmue> я бы честно не догодался
<Nor8> SergeyIT: Про кде не знаю, но с версии 7.04 гном 2 уже был готов у использованию.
<SergeyIT> Nor8, так и юнити готово - багов не наблюдаю
<baronos> юнити хорошо работает, я сегодня там видео записывал пока не дошел до того что у меня на телефоне инет не работает))
<Nor8> Оффтоп. По телеку такие фокусы показывают, что инквизиция сожгла бы фокусника не задумываясь ))))
<SergeyIT> Nor8, с фокусами в россии всегда в порядке было (
<Nor8>  SergeyIT: Ты опять про политику )))))
<SergeyIT> Nor8, про всё ))
<Nor8>  SergeyIT: В данном случае фокусы настоящие, какой то конкурс по телеку )))
<SergeyIT> Nor8, это отбор на чемпионат, который в Монте-Карло вроде будет
<SergeyIT> ребята молодцы, красиво работают )
<Nor8> Может быть, но некоторые совсем не понятно как делают )))
<admin-skif-biz> Народ. А если Еволюшн не соединяется по 25 порту, то как проверить, где именно проблема?
<shenmue> пров не блочит часом?
<admin-skif-biz> shenmue, есть такое подозрение. Но пару дней назад еще проблем не было
<shenmue> не пчелайн часом?
<admin-skif-biz> нее. Дом.ру
<Joss> всем привет
<Joss> кто-нибудь проходил игру "клоцки" уровень "вымпел"
<Joss> подскажите действия
<rekcuFniarB> Гг
<pahan> как быстрей всего скачать файлы по сети, на обоих компах убунту стоит?
<andrex> поменять винты местами
<pahan> один из компов ноут
<pahan> на гарантии
<artus> scp? ftp? samba ?
<pahan> какой самый быстрый способ?
<pahan> ftp бы подошел
<artus> тот который ты знаеш)
<artus> alias ftpstart='/home/artus/bin/ftpserver.py -wp 2121'
<artus> и поднимается волшебный ftp , расшаривая папочку в которой он запущен)
<pahan> /home/artus/bin/ftpserver.py явно заготовка какаято
<artus> да не, он в репах есть, но не факт что рабочий , я гдето вытягивал кажись рабочий просто
<artus> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4696871/ftpserver.py
<artus> на, пользуй
<pahan> пасиб попробую
<artus> pahan, http://code.google.com/p/pyftpdlib/source/browse/tags/release-0.3.0/pyftpdlib/ftpserver.py?r=479
<pahan> анонимный доступ есть?
<pahan> в скрипте этом
<artus> он там тупо анонимный)
<artus> Учтите что это дает анонимный доступ на запись в текущую директорию. Поэтому не стоит оставлять запущенный таким образом сервер на долго Ж:-)
<pahan> в сети тока 2 компа
<artus> вобщем кому надо
<artus> $ wget http://pyftpdlib.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/pyftpdlib/ftpserver.py
<artus> $ python ftpserver.py -wp 2121
<pahan> 2121 это порт для работы?
<artus> угу
<pahan> чет не палит
<artus> можно и по http python -m SimpleHTTPServer :D
<artus> че не палит? полей бензином
<artus> pahan, http://itmages.ru/image/view/362176/1848d086
<pahan> python -m SimpleHTTPServer что надо
<flintstone> как узнать есть ли у меня cdrom?
<shenmue> посмотреть на комп?
<flintstone> dblbn kb tuj cbcntvf
<flintstone> видит ли его система
<shenmue> ls /dev
<shenmue> там cdrom
<flintstone> у меня по ходу hda
<flintstone> я думал забыл включить его в ядро
<shenmue> хда это жесткий
<yurau> какую-бы программу установить?
<shenmue> MeMaker
<shenmue> на полчаса тебя затянет
#ubuntu-ru 2011-12-17
<shenmue> это наш ответ фотошопу корелдроту и прочей проприетаршине
<shenmue> совсем человек пропал
<baronos> хола хола)
<User939[web]> Добрый день community, подскажите, как удалить кнопку главного меню в unity?
<User939[web]> ?
<User939[web]> Добрый день community, подскажите, как удалить кнопку главного меню в unity?
<baronos> в как ты в даш попадешь?
<baronos> а*
<baronos> хмм, пойду глаза промою.
<BPOH> парни можно както ускорить убунту 11.10 чтоб пошустрее работала? 1,5 проц 1гб озу - 128 в видюху
<shenmue> всем пыщ!
<Evilkiss> Салют всем!
<Evilkiss> Народ проблема со звуком после установки ubuntu 11.10
<Evilkiss> Нету звука DTS, Dolby Digital в VLC, только одно шипение....в чём может быть проблема?
<Evilkiss> Я так понимаю, что в ubuntu 11.10 ещё не решена проблема с Separate X screen для двух экранов?
<shenmue> наверное
<shenmue> вообще это ксорг. убунту тут не причем
<Evilkiss> shenmue: Ясно...блин, удивительно, уже 2 месяца прошло после релиза и до сих пор проблемы в этой среде...
<shenmue> ну так и думал. собрал ядро без поддержки фс сд-дисков
<Onkeltem> Подскажите какой-нить быстрый GUI-шный почтовый клиент - нужно, чтобы читать почту локальную
<sharikoff> тандерберд
<shenmue> Sylpheed
<shenmue> на гтк
<SergeyIT> Onkeltem, может "быстрое чтение" освоить?
<Onkeltem> SergeyIT: huh?
<shenmue> хы
<SergeyIT> что хух? Время чтения письма >> времени его открытия в любом клиенте
<shenmue> !pf
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='pf'
<shenmue> !pf-patch
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='pf-patch'
<shenmue> блин =(
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: че те надо от бота?
<shenmue> уже нашел =) офф сайт патча
<skai-falkorr> pf.natalenko.name вроде
<skai-falkorr> или как то так
<skai-falkorr> ну или на лоре у автора спросить
<shenmue> твой блог есть а где патч сам тоже нужен
<Onkeltem> SergeyIT: мне надо не читать, а просто видеть сообщения )
<skai-falkorr> а сылка в блоге не намекнула?
<Onkeltem> SergeyIT: вообще, мне нужна штука, которая проверяет почту в спуле и чистит спул по прочтении
<shenmue> есть же правило ссылки на первоисточники давать.
<shenmue> а то не красиво и обидно когда ты пишешь маны и блог а кто то нагло это копирует =(
<skai-falkorr> эмммм
<skai-falkorr> это оригинальная статья
<skai-falkorr> можешь на сайте автора поглядеть.он ее в качестве инструкции выложил
<skai-falkorr> када я еу поделился
<SergeyIT> Onkeltem, в таком случае я бы свою прогу написал и сделал так как мне надо
<skai-falkorr> через пару часов после выпуска
<shenmue> это я знаю =)
<skai-falkorr> а что ктото стырил?
<shenmue> я несколько манов писал и блог введу. сам на свои же скопипастенные статьи натыкался. =(
<Onkeltem> Народ, а что вы делаете с локальным мылом?
<skai-falkorr> ну я пока не видел
<shenmue> skai-falkorr твою статью дополню коментами своими и выложу.
<shenmue> к примеру как планировшик сменить. а то патч то ставим а bfq не включен все равно
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: make oldconfig
<skai-falkorr> При сборке будут заданы несколько вопросов по поводу добавления изменений. Примем BFQ, BFC, TuxOnIce и прочие плюшки.
<skai-falkorr> вродеж сказано
<skai-falkorr> надо не тупо соглашаться со всем.а смотреть что спрашивает
<shenmue> в ядре то он есть. не спорю. но его надо включить уже в поставленном ядре. по дефолту стоит cfq или дедлайн
<shenmue> не помню что именно
<skai-falkorr> ну так он про бфку спрашвает
<shenmue> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="elevator=bfq" ну у мну тока так
<shenmue> иначе постоянный cfq в мяте
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: ну тада не забудь указать ссылку на первоисточник:)
<shenmue> поэтому сайт и искал =)
<skai-falkorr> а на их сайте инструкции и нет же.затем ссылка на мой и стоит
<skai-falkorr> завести себе домен чтоль какой нить
<shenmue> я скину ссылку на твой блог, патча. про кернел орг и так понятно. дополнить надо просто. в мяте к примеру нет сырцов в репах. без них не соберешь. да тольку от инструкции если не написанно для чего это надо вообще
<skai-falkorr> как в мяте могут быть траблы?если репы убунтовские там
<shenmue> репы убунтовские. но нет deb-src
<shenmue> я у райдена просил что б мне соурс лист скинул
<skai-falkorr> а софтвар сурс зайти и врубить?
<Ilang> там одна минтовская репа есть
<shenmue> врубил
<Ilang> и две сторонних
<shenmue> появилась одна срц мяты.
<Ilang> закоменченніх
<shenmue> для их приложений
<shenmue> make localmodconfig кстати мне udf и iso9960 выпилило =)
<Ilang> в минт меня разочеровал (
<shenmue> а я думал сд ром сломался
<skai-falkorr> ну так написано же.что локалмодконфиг неиспользуемые модули выпиливает:) юз ат  овн риск. олдконфиг лучше
<Ilang> какой командой gnom3  вес удалить?
<shenmue> ну так техника безопасности появилась благодаря ошибкам людей =) так же и инструкции
<Onkeltem> Как пересылать любоую почту, отправленную через postfix - определенному локальному юзеру?
<SergeyIT> Onkeltem, так правила у клиентов/серверов вроде есть
<Onkeltem> SergeyIT: слушай, я вообще даже не надеюсь в какой-то приемлемый срок разобраться в ЭТОМ
<Onkeltem> SergeyIT: там такой ад и пламень
<Onkeltem> SergeyIT: мне бы готовый рецептик
<Sonmeleon> всем привет! проблема есть...
<Onkeltem> SergeyIT: чтобы скажем `mail -t auser@somdomain.com` отправлял почту локальному юзеру localuser
<SergeyIT> Onkeltem, ты себе напиши, что ты хочешь и потом спокойно разбирайся
<Onkeltem> вот, написал
<Sonmeleon> Хочу установить игру, но в начале установки выходит ошибка "-1603 Обратитесь к справке программы Windows (msi.chm)"
<artus> Sonmeleon, сам догадаешся или тебя направить на нужный канал ? )))
<Onkeltem> SergeyIT: короче, чтобы любая исходяшая почта оказывалась в /var/spool на имя 1-го юзера
<Sonmeleon> нужный канал)
<artus> Sonmeleon, /join #winehq
<Sonmeleon> artus, скажешь название?
<Sonmeleon> о, спасиб)
<Onkeltem> SergeyIT: а собсно для этого я и спрашивал про GUI клиент, чтобы смотреть эту почту. А её генерит ведь всё, что попало: тот же cron, другие сервисы, локально работающие devel сайты и т.д.
<Onkeltem> SergeyIT: Просто до сих пор на этой машине у меня вообще не было настроена почта и вся она в /dev/null сливалась. А тут вот решил озаботиться и положить руку на пульс более основательно )
<Sonmeleon> artus, там только на инглише общаются?
<artus> Sonmeleon, и что? сие не мои проблемы) как и проблемы игр не проюлемы этого канала , на фирум иди расписывай )
<artus> *о
<Sonmeleon> нет, я просто спросил)) только на английском или нет)
<shenmue> да
<Sonmeleon> обломно
<Onkeltem> Чет никто не отвечает, ни на ##linux, ни на ##ubuntu... хех
<Onkeltem> либо отложить, либо начать изучать то, что в общем-то мне особо по жизни и не нужно...
<Onkeltem> вот так и уходит жизнь
<Onkeltem> время точнее
 * Onkeltem смотрит на свой таймер на руке и не может разобрать цифр
<skai-falkorr> Onkeltem: это называется часы:)
<shenmue> у него таймер там
<Onkeltem> skai-falkorr: точно!
<shenmue> сколько до конца жизни
<skai-falkorr> или до следующего секса.и цифра больше, чем до конца жизни:))
<Onkeltem> Вчера посмотрел этот фильм.... полфильма пытался разобраться что к чему, вторую половину ощущал себя по-дурацки, что я вообще смотрю такой хлам
<shenmue> ну наверное потому что так оно и есть
<BPOH> а что за фильм?
<Onkeltem> такое впечатление, что первую часть писал один сценарист, а вторую - ватага детей
<Onkeltem> In Time, Время
<BPOH> это когда люди работали за время? рекламу видел такую
<Onkeltem> Да.
<BPOH> хлаам оворишь?)
<Onkeltem> Ну, на 1 раз посмотреть, чтобы проникнуться идеей - можно. Ибо смотришь и пытаешься реально представить такое, что денег нет вообще.
<BPOH> а как ты можешь утверждать что по жизни тебе надо или нет?
<shenmue> аля робин гуд
<Onkeltem> Но концовка разочаровывает
<BPOH> не утверждать а расуждать
<shenmue> вместо бабок время. бедные не довольные богатыми.
<BPOH> я не смотрел но смысл и так понимаю))) каждый человек продает свое время за копейки))
<Onkeltem> да да, причем толи переводчики напутали, толи сценаристы оплошали... но я не понял, как, украв миллион лет и раздав их людям, они "нарушили" систему? :) Это же всего: 10000x100 или 20 000 x 50 - то есть 20 т. чел по 50 лет. Что они поменяли я вообще не понял?
<BPOH> в нашей жизни работаешь до 7 вечера пока приедешь домой уже 8 пока поел уже спать пора и так вся жизнь
<shenmue> и какое отношение это имеет к убунту?
<BPOH> а у тебя есть вопросы?) задавай) мы не мешаем...
<Onkeltem> Такое, что бывает занимаешься решением плёвой проблемы на Убунте, тратишь время, а потом выясняется, что это и не нужно вовсе
<Onkeltem> То есть главный вклад, который человек может сделать, имея Убунту - время. Зато оно решает воистину всё на линуксе
<Onkeltem> нет ничего такого, в чем нельзя было бы разобраться, так как для этого предоставлена вся нужная инфа - маны, доки, сорсы
<Onkeltem> чего не скажешь о Windows, где основной метод - эмпирический тык
<BPOH> смотрю фильм тебя сильно тронул))))) както ты все на время сравниваешь
<SergeyIT> Onkeltem, не скажи - когда то давно smtp/pop3 сервер под вин писал - никакой эпмирики )
<Onkeltem> SergeyIT: полагаю это был GPL'ный порт с линукса? :D
<SergeyIT> Onkeltem, нет - прямо по RFC
<Onkeltem> SergeyIT: полагаю также, что свои конфиги он не хранил в.. [ик!] реестре?
<Onkeltem> Реестр, такая вообще "меганаходка" - хранить все текстовые конфиги в 1-ом бинарном файле. Интересно, долго думали? Лан, заканчиваю оффтоп
<SergeyIT> Onkeltem, а какая разница где хронить?
<Onkeltem> SergeyIT: перенос конфигов невозможен или крайне сложен
<Onkeltem> а тут F5 нажал и всё
<SergeyIT> Onkeltem, элементарно )
<admin-skif-biz> народ, а можно как-нибудь определить, где именно блокируется подключение к 25 порту. ПРовайдер что-то темнит.
<artus> ну вобщето провы любят резать 25й порт )
<admin-skif-biz> ну да. И рассказывать сказки про антивирусы, файрфолы и проброс порта в роутере.
<artus> ну так они с понтом от спамеров борятцо) тупо выпиливая 2й порт )
<admin-skif-biz> а nmap 25 порт находит открытым
<UA1000> есть сайты где можно просканить все свои порты
<UA1000> http://www.t1shopper.com/tools/port-scan/
<UA1000> к примеру
<admin-skif-biz>  я к почтовику подключиться не могу по 25 порту
<shenmue> да пров блочит. у них такая мания
<shenmue> либо вирус оО на роутере оО
<Onkeltem> До сих пор разбираюсь с простейшей вещью, и пока безрезультатно
<Onkeltem> сколько, уже часа 2? бред
<baronos> странно тогда пров блочит, в эволюшене блочит в птице нет)
<shenmue> птичко может с сайта берет?
<shenmue> не по имаму и смпт
<baronos> я вообще задумался на кой фиг я заюзал плагин чтоб  эволюшена в трей сворачивать
<wt0vremr> Всем доброго дня. У меня кодировка в норме?
<baronos> угу
<artus> судя по тому что бот не ругается то наверно таки)
<wt0vremr> Отлично.
<wt0vremr> Кстати, никто не знает, есть русскоязычный канал по дебиану? При беглом гуглении не нашел
<artus> debian-russian
<artus> кажись так
<baronos> там теперь ни кто не открывает вроде)
<wt0vremr> В смысле не открывает?
<baronos> а, не это не тот, там тоже с кодировкой попа)
<artus> все там открывает)
<wt0vremr> (16:34:00) Тема для #debian-russian: ????????? ?????? - KOI8-R!
<baronos> на koi дебиан, когда есть бубна?
<artus> ну так выстави себе KOI8-R , че ты как маленький)
<wt0vremr> Учетка относится в целом в freenode, кодировка в пиджине настраивается общая
<wt0vremr> что в результате, на обоих каналах сидеть не получится?
<artus> wt0vremr, вот как тебе сказать) это проблемы индейцев ) и харош офтопить )
<shenmue> чарсет тра ля ля
<artus> shenmue, кстати да )))
<shenmue> и пиджин как
<shenmue> кака*
<wt0vremr> А что у вас там в убунте, если не пиджин? Эмпатия?
<wt0vremr> Или какая-нибудь кдешная бяка?
<shenmue> у нас там что удобно самому себе
<wt0vremr> Ну если пиджин кака то что для убунтоидов "удобно самому себе"
<wt0vremr> ?
<shenmue> мне лично гаджим на гтк и пся на куте
<wt0vremr> угу, ясно.
<wt0vremr> Да, я, собственно, вспомнил, зачем я здесь. Как считаете, имеет ли смысл менять на домашнем сервере Debian Stable на Ubuntu Server?
<shenmue> золотое правило знаешь?
<wt0vremr> Видимо нет.
<wt0vremr> Не спорить о дистибутивах?
<shenmue> работает - трож
<shenmue> не трож*
<wt0vremr> А, это да
<wt0vremr> Но с этим и есть проблема
<wt0vremr> Работать работает, но подтормаживает
<artus> shenmue, твое правило получилось как то , первое правило, интерпритацйия если скучно)
<wt0vremr> конкретнее - deluge-web
<shenmue> у тебя на сервере гуи?
<wt0vremr> Упаси скотч
<artus> ставь rtorrent + rutorrent )
<wt0vremr> Конечно нет
<sharikoff> седня день рвсн а меня до сих пор никто не поздравил
<sharikoff> емае
<artus> sharikoff, сам себя не поздравиш, никто не поздравит? )))
<baronos> sharikoff: c рвсн тебя)
<sharikoff> спасип
<shenmue> sharikoff ну грац. буду банальным. желаю мирового господства , долгово правления твоих детей, и так по мелочи
<wt0vremr> грац-грац
<sharikoff> и тебе спасип
<sharikoff> с 94 года по 2011 родине долг отдавал
<shenmue> зачем же брал в долг?
<wt0vremr> atrus, оно быстрее чем веб-интерфейс deluge? Просто сервер mini-itx, на материнке - нашитый атом... Не летает, короче говоря.
<artus> wt0vremr, оно вообще летает
<wt0vremr> artus, понял. Осталось подумать как старые торренты туда перетащить. Штук 200.
<SergeyIT> sharikoff, поздравляю, (ракету небось одну со службы прихватил... для салюта?;-))
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPLr6mQWWzk
<sharikoff> десантники говорят где мы там победа
<sharikoff> а мы говорим после нас -тишина
<UA1000> министр обороны подписал указ о созданиии нового рода войск - ubuntoлогические войска
<Onkeltem> Кхе-кхе
<Onkeltem> 2 часа, и вот результат! Кому интересно, как любую почту переправлять локальному юзеру? :)
<sharikoff> фетчмайлом?
<sharikoff> или прокмайлом?
<Onkeltem> sharikoff: не, старндартному постфиксу
<sharikoff> ну ка поведай
<Onkeltem> sharikoff: че ток не делал, оказалось что можно таки использовать регэкспы в alias'aх. Вообще не очевидно.
<sharikoff> а если у меня виртуальные юзеры
<sharikoff> и 2 домена
<Onkeltem> да у меня ж всё просто... ща
<Onkeltem> 1) прописываем слать рутовую почту локальному юзеру, для чего в /etc/aliases пишем: root: localuser (где localuser - это наш юзер оснвоной) - это будет все delivery failure также слать на юзера, это понятно.
<Onkeltem> 2) в /etc/postfix/main.cf дописываем: virtual_alias_maps = regexp:/etc/postfix/virtual_alias. В котором пишем например: /\./ localuser. И запускаем `postmap virtual_alias`.
<Onkeltem> ну и там перезапустить разок, newaliases запустить, чтобы обновило там себе че-то.
<Onkeltem> в общем, у меня зарботало. Простое дуболомное решение, чтобы получать всё, что инициируется через local delivery
<Onkeltem> регулярка /\./ у меня такая, что любое доменное имя с точкой рассматривается как алиас к локальному юзеру
<Onkeltem> Переменная $mydestination в main.cf не должна содержать хостов с точками в этом случае (иначе ругается, но не фатально, вроде всё равно шлет)
<Onkeltem> shenmue: спасибо за Sylp.. настроил на чтение только локального ящика.
<shenmue> да незачто
<shenmue> а ты кто ? оо
<shenmue> что за сулп такой
<Onkeltem> (02:12:59 PM) shenmue: Sylpheed
<shenmue> ааа...
<Onkeltem> я просто забыл как он до конца пишется
<Onkeltem> мне для Alt+F2 это не нада )
<shenmue> есть еще легче. вспонить не могу. много функций и весит вообще пустяк
<Onkeltem> shenmue: ну, этот вполне устроил, запускается быстро, ничего лишнего. Правда есть косяк - очень хочет, чтобы акк с полноценным POP3/SMTP. Так что пришлось левую инфу указывать и отрубить проверку POP3, причем достаточно криво. Лан, не важно, фурычит )
<sharikoff> Onkeltem:  а ты спамеров не боишься?
<sharikoff> любой домен если у тя принимает
<Onkeltem> sharikoff: это dev-станция, за роутером, с закрытыми портами
<sharikoff> щас полтора миллиончика адресов в твой серв пульнуть
<sharikoff> аа
<wt0vremr> и спонтанная тишина такая - оп! и все замерло
 * wt0vremr :)
<shenmue> модеры с косами стоят
<shenmue> и тишина...
<SergeyIT> с банометами )
 * wt0vremr :-D
<Xentrio> 1
<SergeyIT> sharikoff, когда стрелять будешь? У нас около дома уже празднуют...
<sharikoff> поздно уже
<sharikoff> непоймут
<baronos> ядрышко обновилося)
<aleksei`> ку
<sharikoff> братское море http://itmages.ru/image/view/362638/f523e512
<SergeyIT> baronos, это какое теперь?
<baronos> 3.2.0-5
<SergeyIT> baronos, так оно еще позавчера приехало
<baronos> как так, я вчера в 3 ночи проверял обновление, и пусто было, вот только сейчас пришло))
<SergeyIT> baronos, не знаю
<baronos> SergeyIT: у тебя 64?
<SergeyIT> 32
<baronos> а у меня 64
<SergeyIT> baronos, ну так у тебя в 2 раза больше! ))
<baronos> а говорил каноникал, что с 12,04 акцент будет вестись на 64))
<SergeyIT> baronos, так у меня процы 32 и памяти 1 гиг
<baronos> ммм
<SergeyIT> baronos, на нетбуке только 64 и 2 гига
<skai-falkorr> друзья, товарищи, братья...
<skai-falkorr> таких тут нет.но и вас хватит:)
<baronos> )
<skai-falkorr> как у вас  житуха то?
<skai-falkorr> @op
<skai-falkorr> @deop
<skai-falkorr> помнят руки то еще
<baronos> сессию сдал?
<andrey_> ТЫ КТО?
<skai-falkorr> до не еще жить и жить
<skai-falkorr> бот
<skai-falkorr> новый
<baronos> как то ты импульсивно заявился)
<skai-falkorr> ага.неделю не был
<skai-falkorr> если не больше
<skai-falkorr> все дружно соскучились
<baronos> ага, да ж немного пугающе, сразу ОП деОП ))
<skai-falkorr> дык вспоминаю каково это:)
<skai-falkorr> че тут новенького?
<baronos> главного КДЕшника давно нет)
<skai-falkorr> кеды чинит
<skai-falkorr> цеж не юнити, которое просто работает
<skai-falkorr> убунту твик вернулся в строй
<skai-falkorr> теперь и для новых версий
<baronos> угу, myunity установят по умолчанию в 12,04
<skai-falkorr> ytn
<skai-falkorr> ytn
<skai-falkorr> нет
<skai-falkorr> не установят
<skai-falkorr> от добавить в реп до софта по умолчанию большая разница
<baronos> ну хоть так, и то уже юнитиводам радость будет)
<skai-falkorr> дак и ццсм настраивал спосокной
<baronos> а вот это надо за постить для тех кто решает создать очередную тему про юнити типа хочу сделать няшку но ничего не работает.
<skai-falkorr> дык естественный отбор:)идиотов неспособных думать легко выявляет
<SergeyIT> myunity в репах есть (но еще не пробовал)
<skai-falkorr> ибо нафиг не нужно
<skai-falkorr> убунту твик по возможностям шире
<SergeyIT> пока да )
<skai-falkorr> и всегда да
<skai-falkorr> скорее бы финал квн в эфир пустили бы
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, я про "нафиг не нужно" ))
<skai-falkorr> хотя без 25 и вятки эт уже не так весело
<SergeyIT> квн - отстой
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: нафиг не нужно было к идиотам, неспособным думать:)
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: ну я предпочту квн вместо тупых жопоюморных комедий
<SergeyIT> так смотреть вообще нечего...
<skai-falkorr> а оно никогда ничего
<SergeyIT> Escsun, здоров!
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: а вдруг болеет.чеж ты такие заявления делаешь
<Escsun> skai-falkorr, привет)
<skai-falkorr> чекак
<Escsun> SergeyIT, привет
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, сплюнь )
 * skai-falkorr сплюнул. и собрался извинится перед тем, на кого попало
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: сорри чел:)
<skai-falkorr> влц 1.2 ниче так
<skai-falkorr> хоть размер видеоокна можно ужать совсем
<skai-falkorr> от блин. у меня вичат совсем тухлый
<skai-falkorr> уже двухдневной давности
<skai-falkorr> толи ютюб посмотреть
<skai-falkorr> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=d-HByn18HgI
<skai-falkorr> из цикла "эта срана"
<andrey_> они просто пользуются не правильно
<andrey_> надо катиться как с горки
<nexxxt> ку
<baronos> нашел бал в эмпати, зараза мерзкий такой :[
<Gakonis> Всем привет...
<baronos> а чегой в джаббер к убунту не подключается?
<skai-falkorr> балин
<skai-falkorr> опять ютюб завис
<skai-falkorr> не ну я понимаю, када сайт васи пупкина выдает 503. вася ламер, васе лень чинить.но это же гугл.тут ресурсы несравнимы
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, труба замусорилась )
<baronos> ппц, я щас весь свой гном пересобиру на 3,3,4 с этим gnome-boxes)))
<skai-falkorr> ппц=пистолет-пулемет цыцарева?
<baronos> походу скоро надо будет доставать)
<SergeyIT> baronos, ты крут!.. Свой гном уже имеешь ))
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: ну так мало ли какие у него замуты в личной жизни.не будем нырять туда
<SergeyIT> sergey_err, привет, тезка
<sergey_err> Привет
<baronos> личное пространство свободное, так что хочется иметь виртуальную машину от гнома)
<sergey_err> У меня такая проблема: при попытке запуска live-usb экран как будто не включён. При инициализации ядра проскакивает строчка "Firmware bug". Обновлял биос-не помогло. Видеосистема AMD Dual graphics, Radeon HD 6620G(в процессоре) и дискретная Radeon HD 6650M. Процессор AMD A
<SergeyIT> sergey_err, это на форум надо
<sergey_err> На форуме пробовал, никто не отвечает.
<SergeyIT> а в биосе можно отключить одну из видео?
<sergey_err> Только дискретку и так и сяк не работает.
<SergeyIT> новьё это, здесь таких юзеров вроде нет
<sergey_err> В смысле?
<SergeyIT> с такой графикой
<sergey_err> Ясно. Может есть возможность интегрировать драйвера?
<baronos> rpm пакеты можно как то ставить в бубне?
<Nor8> Небольшой оффтоп. Первый канал для жителей России хоккей на кубок своего имени тоже в записи показывал, смотрел кто-нибудь?
<shenmue> baronos да но зачем?
<baronos> shenmue: пакеты от федоры поставить, сорсов нет. но уже процесс пошел через alien
<shenmue> а что ты там ставить собрался?
<baronos> gnome-boxes, nautilus 3.3.2, evolution 3.3.4
<bggooo> Вечер добрый подскажите какой командой можно найти фразу в файлах, чтобы на выходе было имя файла. Мучаюсь с find никак не могу родить :)
<baronos> man grep
<bggooo> baronos, я смотрю ты самый умный, ну спасибо
<shenmue> баронос да голова
<bggooo> вау)
<bggooo> дела) я справился
<userubuntu234> какой плеер умеет ускорять воспроизведение видео?
<baronos> vcl
<baronos> vlc
<userubuntu234> спасибо
<baronos> это мне их заного переконфигурировать надо http://paste.ubuntu.com/773718/ ?
<userubuntu234> baronos, http://upwap.ru/d/1900790/6d47f4c8d8f9658869ce2d004eecfbfe/Снимок-Политика+конфиденциальности.png - xnj 'nj&
<userubuntu234> baronos, http://upwap.ru/d/1900790/6d47f4c8d8f9658869ce2d004eecfbfe/Снимок-Политика+конфиденциальности.png - что это?
<baronos> жми ок
<userubuntu234> baronos, о музыке информацию в нете ищет, автора и т.д.?
<baronos> userubuntu234: честно не задавался этим вопросом, пропустил нажал ок и юзаю кино через него)))
<userubuntu234> http://upwap.ru/d/1900790/6d47f4c8d8f9658869ce2d004eecfbfe/Снимок-Политика+конфиденциальности.png - кто смысл передаст?(на английском там)
<userubuntu234> "Bнимaниe! Вaш бpaузep oбнapужил, чтo Baш кoмпьютep coдepжит paзличныe пoдoзpитeльныe пpoгpaммы. Heoбxoдимo cpoчнo пpoвepить кoмпьютep нa нaличиe вpeдoнocныx пpoгpaмм." - что делать?
<artus> userubuntu234, бросать курить веники
<userubuntu234> закрыть вкладку - лучшее решение?
<userubuntu234> или это не решение?
<Escsun> userubuntu234, таких сайтов полно, просто скрипт, типа просканит на вирусы не существующую ОС и скажет плати деньги)
<userubuntu234> Escsun, спасибо. Понятно, что обман это. Но как безопасно уйти от него? просто закрыть вкладку?
<Escsun> userubuntu234, просто закрой вкладку и почисти кукисы
<userubuntu234> Escsun, второе зачем?
<Escsun> userubuntu234, на всякий
<Escsun> userubuntu234, хотя можно и не чистить
<shenmue> пыщ!
<aleksei`> тыщ!
 * shenmue нашел чем открыть .chm ^_^
#ubuntu-ru 2011-12-18
<nicloay>  здоров всем, подскажите пожйлуйтса, wget с опцией --miroring запущеный 2й раз на тот же самый сайт, начнет заново все страницы выкачивать или только обновленные ?
<yurau> не знаю
<yurau> кодировку файла чем править?
<nicloay> =) а я уже знаю ) там опция есть, ее включаешь и он не выкачивает тоже самое..
<nicloay> только вот страницы - динамические - так что страницы - заново, ресурсы нет.
<nicloay> yurau: xterm ?
<yurau> nicloay: уже сделал iconv
<nicloay> =) вот так вот.. с утра помощи просить ))
<skai-falkorr> чектотут?
<osnovatel[web]> Ребята, доброе время суток, прошу помочь мне с прогой gerix-wifi-cracker , пытаюсь установить, но все безуспешно, установку провожу через центр приложений , но там пишет неверная архитектура i386, хотя проц intel, но убунта 11.10 x64 что делать?
<osnovatel[web]> найти эту прогу под x64  не могу
<osnovatel[web]> кто нибудь сталкивался с такой проблемой?
<[Raiden]> хз, должно ставиться. Прочитай опцию для игнора архитектуры
<[Raiden]> у dpkg
<[Raiden]> или может этот пакет не для 11.10
<[Raiden]> в 11.10 мультиарч, 32бит ставить можно
<osnovatel[web]> а если устанавливаю вручную (sudo dpkg -i gerix-wifi-cracker-ng-2.0-bt7.deb) то выдает вот это :  dpkg: не удалось обработать параметр gerix-wifi-cracker-ng-2.0-bt7.deb (--install):  не удалось открыть файл «/var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci//.svn»: Это каталог При обработке следующих пакетов произошли о
<osnovatel[web]> а с этим как быть?
<[Raiden]> я незнаю )
<[Raiden]> сам собирай
<osnovatel[web]> было бы из чего
<andrex> берёш и ручками распаковываеш дебку, и ручками всё распихиваеш по каталогам)
<[Raiden]> и молишся )
<[Raiden]> вариант в принципе, если очень надо запустить и нет других вариантов.
<osnovatel[web]_> время тратить не хочется на такую муть
<andrex> да просто дебка корявая, и в нете других нет, даже репы с ней не все работают, похоже что разработчики просто забили на эту тулзу
<osnovatel[web]_> кароч получилось, немного помаялся , но в итоге спасибо за идею raiden, сам чет я не допер до этого *)
<[Raiden]> andrex предложил.. Незачто )
<mmoris> Здрасте))) У меня проблема в том, что монитор неопределился и я немогу выставить большее разрешение как исправить?)))
<wt0vremr> mmoris конкретнее
<wt0vremr> какой монитор, куда подключен?
<mmoris> захожу в настройки экрана, что бы поменять разрешение, а там написанно что экран неизвестен и псе(
<wt0vremr> В "Экранах" два монитора?
<mmoris> нет один
<simmi> однажды решили эту проблему обновлением bios платы. Драйвер не знал о поддержке нестандартных режимов.
<wt0vremr> Компьютер, к которому он подключен загружался с уже подключенным монитором?
<andrex> !xorg | simmi
<ubuntuhelp> simmi: X Window System отвечает за графический вывод. Для перезапуска X выполните в консоли "sudo /etc/init.d/{gdm|kdm} restart". Чтобы установить разрешение экрана или решить др. проблемы X, см. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution ps: !withoutX
<mmoris> да
<wt0vremr> оу
<wt0vremr> тогда странно. Подключение по VGA?
<mmoris> да
<mmoris> сначла на дровки нвидио думал, но потом с ними разобрался
<wt0vremr> Ничего не понимаю. Выходит, что он вообще не определяется. Другой монитор пробовали?
<mmoris> нет другого)))
<mmoris> телек есть, но я к ниму приципиально неподрубаюсь, что бы не привыкнуть))))
<shenmue> всем пыщ!
<wt0vremr> Это да, телек зло.
<simmi> andrex: это отдельный случай когда разрешения не работали во всех оп. системах...
<wt0vremr> Вообще странно.
<mmoris> у меня разрешение 1024х768 стоит, чувствую себя слепым)))
<wt0vremr> У меня таких проблем не было. Правда у меня Debian. Но в убунте софт поновее, проблем быть не должно. Если дело вообще в софте.
<shenmue> у меня тоже 1024.
<shenmue> а в чем проблема?
<wt0vremr> У меня 1024*600
<mmoris> мне больше надо)
<wt0vremr> но это нетбук :)
<shenmue> mmoris а дрова какие?
<SergeyIT> mmoris, а какое по паспорту у монитора?
<wt0vremr> А вообще mmoris xorg.conf в студию
<wt0vremr> Если он есть.
<mmoris> с паспартом хуже, монику дофига лет))
<wt0vremr> оооо
<wt0vremr> Лампа что ли?
<wt0vremr> Или ЖК?
<SergeyIT> mmoris, может он больше и не тянет
<mmoris> но в винде стояло тысяча двести с лишним))))
<wt0vremr> Название модели моника есть хотя бы?
<mmoris> я предпочитаю его ЕЛТ монитором называть)))
<wt0vremr> ЭЛТ вроде бы.
<shenmue> у тебя разрешение больше поддерживает?
<mmoris> LG flatron t710bh
<shenmue> сам монитор?
<wt0vremr> Да поддерживает, сказал же
<shenmue> дрова какие?
<mmoris> Дрова на моник?....
<shenmue> на коврик мыши
<shenmue> на видюху
<wt0vremr> mmoris http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1226028
<mmoris> перед тем как поставить убунту 11.10, ставил кубунту, так там менял разрешение)
<mmoris> на видио поставил писал же выше,
<wt0vremr> mmoris по ссылке как раз твой монитор
<shenmue> спрашиваю какие дрова - отвечает что посталвенны
<wt0vremr> мда
<shenmue> =\
<mmoris> монитор то мой, только с языком БЕДА)))
<wt0vremr> С русским, в смысле? Заметно.
<wt0vremr> mmoris, посмотри ссылку, попробуй как там.
<mmoris> как посмотреть дрова? я поставил но на букмашку не записывал, что убунту предложила то и поставил
<simmi> nvidia-settings
<wt0vremr> а, через эту фиговину... в графике, короче.
<shenmue> какая видюха?
<simmi> в терминале
<mmoris> 250 GTS
<wt0vremr> кстати да, если нвидиа то там в специальной софтине нужно выставить.
<mmoris> djn j, cjanbyt gjlhj,ytt
<mmoris> пунто свитчер есть для убунты))))))
<shenmue> набери в терминале sudo nvidia-xconfig
<mmoris> ща
<wt0vremr> xneur вместо пунто свитчера. И проверку грамматики поставь.
<shenmue> затем  cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf  выложи на pastebin
<wt0vremr> да, я давно xorg.conf попросил
<mmoris> я вот это непонялЖ cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mmoris> это путь куда мне залесть?
<shenmue> http://pastebin.ru/ вывод этой команды сюда на сайт
<mmoris> http://pastebin.ru/qtJ78YOb
<shenmue> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<shenmue> постваь
<shenmue> HorizSync       31.5 - 75.0
<shenmue> VertRefresh     50.0 - 70.0
<shenmue> сохрани, перезайди в ос и выстави разрешение
<[Raiden]> это ещё зачем?
<shenmue> для разрешения
<[Raiden]> H-Scanning Frequency : 30 - 71 kHz
<[Raiden]> V-Scanning Frequency : 50 - 160 Hz
<andrex> SubSection "Display"
<andrex>                 Depth          24
<andrex>                 Modes         "1280x1024"  "1024x768"   "640x480"
<andrex>         EndSubSection
<andrex> скорее так
<[Raiden]> правильыне значения для FLATRON T710BH
<simmi> а xorg может Depth 32 ?
<andrex> 32 это и есть  в принципе 24
<[Raiden]> да, так, только само может не выставиться. Если такое произойдет надо чиать про modeline
<mmoris> ААААА, вы блин еще спорите?....
<[Raiden]> умеет
<[Raiden]> 24бит - это 32.
<shenmue> 32 чего?
<[Raiden]> точнее в виндовсе 32бит - это 24бит на цвет и 8 на альфаканал
<[Raiden]> в иксах просто правильенй написано
<shenmue> mmoris ты сделал?
<mmoris> делаю)
<[Raiden]> не на цвет, а на все цвета т.е. 8 бит на цвет
<[Raiden]> mmoris: в нвидия-сеттингс не видно было нужного разрешения?
<[Raiden]> или зачем вся эта пляска?
<shenmue> у меня без развретки максимум 800 на 600
<shenmue> всякие моделаен храндеры и чо там еще не помогает
<mmoris> моник неопределился и невозможно выставить более комфортное расширение
<shenmue> ну у меня так же
<[Raiden]> если ничто не поможет ,погугли потом про modeline и утилиту gtf
<[Raiden]> и хсинк с всинком для твоей модели верные те которые я написал
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-2011-12-18%2014:20:18.png
<mmoris> теперь сохранить недает
<shenmue> мне помогает развретка. результат выше
<shenmue> ты набрал sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<[Raiden]> shenmue: У тебя такой же монитор?
<mmoris> ты раньше скрин скинуть немог))))))
<shenmue> зачем?
<shenmue> [Raiden] тоже не определен
<mmoris> я посмотрел, вспомнил, поменял))))
<shenmue> какая разница какой моник? разрешения нет нужного
<[Raiden]> омг
<[Raiden]> shenmue: разница в трубках и электронике. И в разных диапазонах хсинка и всинка
<[Raiden]> они не одинаковые
<[Raiden]> на разных моделях
<shenmue> вот эти как раз стандартные
<shenmue> всем кому советовал у всех срабатывало
<mmoris> я заходил через: Параметры системы - настройка экранов, а про инвидевскую утилиту я вообще как то забЫл
<[Raiden]> я дал из паспорта на монитор. Больше повторять не буду. - каждый сам себе ссзб.
<[Raiden]> mmoris: я тебя выше спрашивал есть разрешение в нвидия-сеттингс или нет
<shenmue> ну этот диапозон должен быть на каждом монике
<mmoris> я непонял тебя и мозг пропустил)
<[Raiden]> shenmue: да. на каждом монике свой.
<shenmue> свой то свой. но необходимый минимум должен поддерживатся одинаково всеми
<shenmue> что так оно и есть
<simmi> может  vga=0x318 в меню grub попробовать?
<[Raiden]> минимум - да, в смысле плохого ничего не будет если меньше указать
<[Raiden]> кроме уменьшенного рефреша
<shenmue> лет 5 назад целый месяц боролся с разрешением ибо установил линь впервые. всякие моделайны как писал выше нефига не помогали.
<[Raiden]> но в случае выше указанынй тобой хсинк 75 кгц, что на 4 выше, чем для этой модели.
<shenmue> где то там в темной дыре гугла на форуме увидел эти цифры. они меня и спасли.
<[Raiden]> Хм, как тебе ещё то обьяснить
<shenmue> форума кстати того больше нет =)
<mmoris> Dct[ <kfujLfh.? dct pfhf,jnfkj)))
<shenmue> 31.5 у меня меняется на 32 автоматом
<mmoris> всех Благодарю!!!! терь пунто свитчер надо))))
<[Raiden]> ты кому-нить не то дашь, и может быт ьмонитор напишет аут оф ренч, а может быть сгорит
<[Raiden]> так наверное понятней
<shenmue> у меня аут оф ренч кстати 11.04 11.10 и мята так же выдает
<shenmue> когда запускаю с лайва или уже после установки
<mmoris> как зделать чтобы раскладка автоматически переключалась?
<[Raiden]> mmoris: пунто нету, есть xneur
<shenmue> то есть вслепую оси ставить и вслепую развретку менять
<shenmue> и ни у кого случая не было что бы из за развретки моник погорел
<simmi> очень старые с подсевшими кинескопами могут... более новые защищены обычно "оут оф рейнжем"
<shenmue> ну райден тут прав. развретку на свой монитор искать надо. мну тоже прав. я лишь выдаю минимум необходимый
<[Raiden]> Он не понимает что его значения не являются стандартными или минимальными
<shenmue> обычно там от 20 до 40
<simmi> vga=0x311 nomodeset и ничего вслепую не надо менять...
<[Raiden]> )
<simmi> был случай с кернел паником из-за kms (видеочип via старая плата)...
<[Raiden]> угу, бывает.
<mmoris> xneur - нехвалят что то, пользуется кто?
<[Raiden]> с некотоырми нвидиями черынй экран бывает
<[Raiden]> опечатки
<[Raiden]> mmoris: привыкни сам переключать.
<[Raiden]> всеравно придется поправлять за автоматом
<mmoris> понял, буду вспоминать былое)))
<[Raiden]> + не сможешь работать за компом ,где этого нет. Будет непривычно.
<mmoris> так вот мне счас непривычно))))
<[Raiden]> Меня иногда задалбывае тпечатать. Ментальынй ифейс уже охото какой-нить. Подумал и всё.
<[Raiden]> )
<mmoris> не, ментальный ненадо, мало ли что я подумаю, откатить могу неуспеть)))))
<[Raiden]> ))
<andrex> [Raiden]: тогда часто в флуд будем улетать из за множества мыслей всяких
<mmoris> я композер себе поставил, локализацию для него скачал, как теперь их объеденить?)
<simmi> я часто с несмартфонного мобильника сижу в im. Привычно и так...
<wt0vremr> mmoris Что за композер?
<[Raiden]> Реклама системы охолождения от msi http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1218/h_1324207391_4870445_8921b82785.png
<simmi> ненагруженный gpu )
<shenmue> они так вентиляторы рекламируют
<shenmue> что аж неповтаримое бессмертное произведение искусства
<simmi> любой 9 см  можно приладить с помощью палочек воткнутых между ребрами...
<shenmue> и в будущем в музее будут смотреть и говорить - да это тот самый вентилятор, вау
<[Raiden]> Шутники. В общем у них несколько карт с такими, я рекомендую )
<simmi> сделай while true; do nvclock -T >>nvt.log; sleep 2; done и запусти glxbur с настройками в крайне правом положении слайдеров. через полчаса лог в студию...
<[Raiden]> У.. лень. 62 градуса в кризис2 с презетом экстрим
<[Raiden]> при этом вентилятор остается на 1200-1300 оборотов. ПРавда в моем случае начинает дуддать от БП.
<[Raiden]> жужжать*
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/news/621655
<mmoris> у меня катастрофа))) рабочий стол пропал, с лайфа пишу)))) помогите
<sig_wall> эээ, что?
<sig_wall> юнити не запускается?
<mmoris> наверно, все дело в кубическом рабочем столе))) ни куба ни раб. стола)))
<artus> ктото еще тащится от этих тешовых фокусов с кубиком? )))
<artus> *д
<mmoris> я посмотреть хотел(
<mmoris> я же всю жизнь на винде сидел, можно наверно полюбопытствовать, за 4 дня сломал убунту((((
<[Raiden]> приглашение выбра юзера видно?
<mmoris> не в смысле крякнул, а в смысле об колено))))
<mmoris> нет, строка какая то, файлы и псе такое, даже в инет некак(
<[Raiden]> если да, введи имя юзера, и выбери сессию юнити2д - потянет пока н разбрешся с проблемой
<[Raiden]> Хм
<[Raiden]> тогда дело наверное не в кубике
<[Raiden]> а в чм-то ещё
<mmoris> значит переустанавливать?
<artus> мдя
<[Raiden]> да по вкусу, можешь ещё помучиться
<[Raiden]> с дровами видео что-то или с xorg.conf
<[Raiden]> если логина не видно
<mmoris> может команда какая нить есть?
<[Raiden]> либо был включен автологин
<mmoris> да автологин включен
<[Raiden]> artus: не помнишь где в лайтдм он вырубается?
<artus> неа))
<mmoris> ну, переставлю тогда) невпервой)))
<artus> дык у него ж вроде как и до дма не доходит то)
<artus> с такой тактикой на форточки проще вернутся )
<[Raiden]> попробуй с лайва отредактировать на винте /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<User585[web]> ку
<User585[web]> всем
<[Raiden]> удали строки
<[Raiden]> autologin-user=<YOUR USER>
<[Raiden]> autologin-user-timeout=0
<mmoris> непроще, линуха уже заразила, а форточки для мамы, в игры гамать))))
<User585[web]> можете с вопросом помочь?
<mmoris> могут, они все могут)
<artus> !ask | User585[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User585[web]: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<[Raiden]> хороший вопрос... Про вопрос...
<[Raiden]> )
<User585[web]> Что лучше ставить на СЕРВЕР? Ubuntu server , Debian, CentOS, FreeBSD?
<artus> то что знаиш то и ставь
<User585[web]> Юзал все ОСки, просто что лучше
<artus> а по ходу учитывая что ты нифига не знаеш рас спрашиваеш то в твоем случае xp ))
<[Raiden]> )
<mmoris> autologin-session=lightdm-autologin вот это удалять тоже?
<[Raiden]> в общм так. Т ыспрашиваешь на канале про убунту. Поэтому Ubuntu server адназначна.
<User585[web]> Учи русский
<User585[web]> Так чтобы вы посоветовали?
<[Raiden]> найми мне учителя
<artus> User585[web], тебе уже ответили
<mmoris> ставь  винду сервер2003 и непари пургу, всеравно невытянешь
<User585[web]> лол
<artus> mmoris, ты с дм разбирайся давай )))
<mmoris> )))
<[Raiden]> mmoris: вообще я незнаю. Страшно удалять - сделай копию.
<[Raiden]> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация:http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM
<[Raiden]> второй линк ещё почитай, восстановление с помощью chroot . Сделай так и заведи ещё юзера.
<[Raiden]> как вариант
<artus> новый пользователь, старого прибить, но незабыть нового в судеры прописать ) и будет счастье )
<[Raiden]> сможешь им зайти , пока настройки этого нерабочие. Почему нерабочие - это уже не ко мне.
<[Raiden]> угу
<artus> хотя раз такая пьянка то наверно проще ~/.config прибить)
<[Raiden]> или можно. 1. в хомпапке стираешь всё. , 2. копируешь туда содержимое /etc/skel , 3. sudo chown -R  user:user /home/user
<BPOH> на что можно заменить юнити что попроще? для жизни компа?
<[Raiden]> и будет всё как с 0
<artus> BPOH, коробка )
<BPOH> artus: непонял
<TNH> я тоже пробовал ставить куб на рабочем столе,проблема оказалось в том что я не сделал меньше размера куб и у мня тоже всё пропало ни куба ни рабочева стола :)
<artus> openbox
<[Raiden]> для жизни компа...
<artus> [Raiden], скайнет же тормозит)
<[Raiden]> мне вот эта сборка нравилась на основе опенбокса  http://rus-linux.net/MyLDP/distr/MadBox/images/pic05.png
<[Raiden]> больше чем лхде
<[Raiden]> наверное из-за панельки
<[Raiden]> вроде adeskbar
<[Raiden]> http://www.ubuntuvibes.com/2011/12/non-pae-kernel-wont-be-dropped-in-1204.html
<simmi> а про ctrl-alt-f%№% не забыли? там компиз удалить и дальше...
<shenmue> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1218/h_1324211321_8356749_ab4605c511.png обустроился =)
<Sonmeleon> кто знает из-за чего может не работать звук в игре?
<shenmue> wine?
<edgbla> Sonmeleon: а что за игра?
<Sonmeleon> wine
<Sonmeleon> warhammer 40000 dawn of war
<Sonmeleon> всё работает и звук в начале
<Sonmeleon> на заставке
<Sonmeleon> потом резкий обрыв
<Sonmeleon> системные звуки тоже портачат, кривляются будто)) а когда музыку слушаешь нормально.
<Sonmeleon> на 11.10 такого не было
<shenmue> а щас ты на чем?
<Sonmeleon> 10.10
<Sonmeleon> на этой у меня видюху определяет нормально nvidiax - по-моему так называет
<Sonmeleon> ся
<Sonmeleon> и можно поставить 100 гц на монитор. а это очень приятно по сравнению с 85
<Sonmeleon> ребят, кто-нибудь отвечал?
<Sonmeleon> насчёт звука. а то выкинуло меня
<shenmue> насчет вайна это отдельная тема
<shenmue> логи смотри и гугли
<Sonmeleon> только не отсылайте меня на winehq, пожааалуйста)
<Sonmeleon> а логи как смотреть?
<[Raiden]> appdb где-то на их сайте. Там иногда пишут как запускали.
<[Raiden]> другой идеи у меня нет
<artus> Sonmeleon, ну так не разводи тут непонятно что) иди на форум ) гугли, траблы вайна это траблы вайна
<Sonmeleon> извинтиляюсь)
<Sonmeleon> сделааал))
<baronos> хола хола)
<shenmue> пыщь
<baronos> не победил я вчера гном-бокс, теперь гш не запускается)
<shenmue> ссзб
<baronos> да нормуль, я просто ступил вчера, эксперементальные пакеты от дебиана начал ставить, и там погарел на зависимостях)
<baronos> оказалось почти все пакеты есть в убунту, просто начинаються с lib они все)
<shenmue> а ты пробывал как я
<shenmue> настроил и не трогать
<shenmue> обновы раз в месяц наверное... все равно 99.9% не знают что там нового
<[Raiden]> Это пройдёт. Или устанет и убежит.
<[Raiden]> На самом деле гном толкает на эксперементы. Т.к. где-то на посознательном уровне не хочется мириться с таким де
<[Raiden]> ))
<baronos>  я теперь хоть знаю как из сорцов собирать и с зависимости удовлетворять))
<shenmue> апт-билд инстал трололо
<shenmue> увсё
<shenmue> точнее апт-билд Пакет_который_хотим_собрать далее трололо
<shenmue> как то там так. сам все собирает
<baronos> ну вот, exp вырос у меня) сегодня продолжу)
<shenmue> смысл только компилации кроме траты энергиии и нервов?
<baronos> я спокоен, к этому отношусь нормально)
<[Raiden]> В гугле есть нормальаня статья для начала: как я собираю бэкпорчу deb
<shenmue> экспы он набрал... ничо не работает и радуется
<shenmue> для чего таймбонусы на рутрекере?
<sharikoff> чтоп жизнь медом казалась
<shenmue> а ты в курсе для чего они? уже 8 конфа где спрашиваю и никто не знает
<sharikoff> там есть ман
<shenmue> ман потробный как начисляется. а вот для чего не написанно
<sharikoff> рейтинг за висение на раздаче непрерывное
<sharikoff> ТБ — бонус, начисляемый за непрерывное сидирование одной полностью скачанной раздачи.
<sharikoff> http://ithappens.ru/story/8058 во
<sharikoff> это про мнея
<shenmue> я то читать умею. это просто рейтинг и всё? или как то юзается вообще?
<andrex> чем больше рейтинг тем больше одновременных закачек разрешается
<andrex> shenmue: ^
<artus> да никак оно не юзается, не парся вообще
<simmi> порт для входящих соединений нужен только для dht?
<mmoris> Здрасте еще раз!) А на рабочий стол можно вывести инфу, какую мне нужно?
<shenmue> не знаю как другие. я лично не против
<artus> ну в принципе я тоже ) выводи )
<mmoris> я не про разрешение, я про возможность))))
<shenmue> а что именно?
<artus> mmoris, на форум, читать про conky
<mmoris> инфу о жеских, оперативе, трафик, погода, фазы луны))))
<shenmue> !conky
<ubuntuhelp> мощный и легко настраиваемый системный монитор. Инфа тут: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/conky или http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=7544.0
<mmoris> про коньки я читал, но всеравно непонял как делать)
<artus> хотя баловство все это )
<mmoris> удобно же)
<artus> ниразу )
<shenmue> в принципе сам думал конки поставит. но и так знаю чем занят комп, что сколько жрет и что вообще творится. зачем мне собстна конки тогда
<mmoris> не, ну как без фазы луны жить то? ))))
<shenmue> а что не понятного? ставим конки, конфиг и автозапуск. система проста
<skai-falkorr> http://iloveubuntu.net/access-adult-content-dash-unity-adult-lens-ubuntu-1110-1204
<skai-falkorr> и такое бывает
<shenmue> это моду с гугла про снег взяли?
<shenmue> даже погода повторила. наволило так что аж нецензурно красиво
<User868[web]> Привет всем. Может кто-то помочь с OpenBox'ом?
<shenmue> спрашивай
<User868[web]> В общем я сначала решил опробовать на виртуалке, чтобы посмотреть что и как. Дистрибутива Убунты не было, да и возможности скачать тоже. Был Дебиан. Поставил на него. Все хорошо. Вот сегодня достал дистрибутив Убунты и на него поставил 
<shenmue> интересная история
<mmoris_> это похоже только начало))))
<User868[web]> Не, это все. :)
<skai-falkorr> а мы должны тебя благословить или что?
<User868[web]> Ну, спрашиваю потому, что может кто-то сталкивался с таким.
<shenmue> ээээ....
<skai-falkorr> м тем, что все хорошо?
<skai-falkorr> были и такие случаи
<shenmue> это у всех в рассказе конец счастливый?
<shenmue> или у меня чот не отобразилось
<User868[web]> Эээм... Наверное слишком много настрочил. Чем у вас заканчивается мой пост?
<shenmue> Вот сегодня достал дистрибутив Убунты и на него поставил
<shenmue> сам то вопрос где?
<shenmue> что не так? что работает не работает?
<User868[web]> Вот сегодня достал дистрибутив Убунты и на него поставил OpenBox. Но вот проблема: при нажатии ПКМ в Дебиана в контекстном меню есть пункт "Debian" и из него можно запустить любой установленный софт. А вот в Убунте такого нет. Погуглил, ничего
<User868[web]> Оказывается пост весь не помещается.
<skai-falkorr> погугли пайп менюшки
<shenmue> поставь пакет ьутг
<shenmue> menu*
<mmoris_> не, лучше мануалы, они горят лучше)
<shenmue> пакет отвечает за меню во всех де.
<artus> причем здесь дебиан к коробке то?
<artus> User868[web], ты теплое с мягким не путаеш?
<shenmue> artus щас покажу
<shenmue> знаю о чем он
<User868[web]> artus, ээм, но я же вроде объяснил, что хочу поставить OpenBox. Дистрибутива Убунты у меня не было. Но был Дебиан. Решил поставить на него. Сегодня появился дистрибутив Убунты.
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-2011-12-18%2019:39:18.png
<shenmue> в этом меню воообще все приложения которые можно запустить самому. не важно консольные они или гуи
<artus> ну dmenu или аля что то типа, только вот в коробке оно навиг не надо
<artus> User868[web], лучше уж взять конфигурилку гуевую и натыкать то что надо
<artus> а превращать коробку в кеды, это изврат
<User868[web]> Сам факт в том, что когда я поставил OpenBox на Дебиан это меню уже было. Когда поставил на Убунту - его нет.
<shenmue> конечно ведь разные операционки
<shenmue> обычно в коробку свое меню делают
<artus> User868[web], сам факт в том что если ты не можеш осилить ман по уснавке и напильнингу коробки то возвращайся на венду а не ной
<artus> User868[web], и то что по дефолту в дебе стоит dmenu это не такое уж и ацкое новвоведение, можно и из реп поставить
<shenmue> тут в другом проблема. ккогда коробку ставил не знал какой командой запускаются гуишные проги которые нужны
<shenmue> в гш щас ббез алокарт тоже посмотреть это ну никак не получится
<simmi> gmrun
<shenmue> название пакета с названием запуска тоже не всегда совпадают
<artus> shenmue, если ставить коробку, то на голую систему, и ставить то что надо тебе лично а не то что насуют , вот тогда точно знаеш что и как запускать )
<shenmue> я так первый раз и обложался. знал что мне нужно но знал только русские названия.
<simmi> ls -al /usr/bin |grep часть_имени вроде так
<shenmue> это уже потом - а коробка фигня. три минуты и увсё готоов
<User868[web]> gmrun смотрел. Не то, что нужно. Посмотрел на dmenu тоже не то, что нужно. Вы, кажется, меня не поняли. Дебиан - http://lostpic.net/images/78eec583c3464c5572b14dd61bf0584d.png Убунту - http://lostpic.net/images/c5d3d63ab10af88019cabfc618ed5df3.png
<shenmue> поставь пакет меню и пробуй перезайти
<artus> User868[web], как это не то http://welinux.ru/post/2210/ , бросай курить веники
<artus> и нейиг туту сказок расказывать
<artus> *нефиг
<artus> что одно, что другое, конфиг там главное подцепить)
<AntonioZts> Добрый Всем Вечер!
<AntonioZts> Люди ... подскажите пожалуйста как вернуть ubuntu 11.04  ... бесы дернули обновиться до 11.10
<shenmue> переставить
<AntonioZts> зановов переставить ...  откатить обратно никак
<AntonioZts> ... данные свои не затру во-время установки
<mmoris> а вот и я)
<AntonioZts> тут вообще кто живой есть ... не вижу диалога между людьми
<mmoris> а давай поговорим))
<AntonioZts> понятно .... бот
<mmoris> только я ничем те помочь несмогу, я только читаю)))
<AntonioZts> да в курсе уже
<baronos> shenmue: пинг
<wt0vremr> понг О_о
<shenmue> язабан
<shenmue> baronos опять чот сломал?
<baronos> shenmue: попробуй какой нить расширение для гш поставить ссайта, я откатился на
<baronos> 3,2,1  и говорит что нужен 3,3 и выше
<shenmue> честна влом
<baronos> ну лад)
<shenmue> тем боллее фф с плагином нет у меня
<baronos> ясно, ща тогда я полетел на 3,3,2)
<shenmue> нет что бы как я
<shenmue> работает и фиг с ним
<baronos> https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/95/appsearch/ для минта типа расширение)
<shenmue> а вторые иксы интересно запустятся?
<baronos> всмысле?
<shenmue> второй ксорг серевер
<shenmue> сервер*
<shenmue> надо бы заюзать. эмуль сони тормозит даже в коробке. комп то старый
<Fb14> Здравствуйте. Подскажите, пожалуйста. После замены мамки, проца и оперативки перестала загружаться убунта 10.04. Грешу на xorg т.к. он ругается что No devices detected. Плюс проблемы с другими драйверами (сеть). Так же не работают некоторые серваки. Gearman, 
<shenmue> хм... не удивительно
<shenmue> почти все железо поменял и спрашиваешь. дрова проприетарные ставил?
<Fb14> ATI ставил
<shenmue> как вариант в ксорге прописать дрова свободные. и попробывать
<Fb14> Видишь, там получается не только видео нет. Еще и с серваками проблемы. Боюсь что решив проблему с видео всё-равно так как надо не заработает. Может есть возможность как-то обновить дрова с учетом обновления оборудования?
<shenmue> с каким и такими серваками?
<Fb14> Gearman, apache
<Fb14> Хуху! Загрузилось. Удалил конфиг xorg и заработало.Спасибо за совет! Осталось теперь разбираться с драйверами :)
<Sergey_IT> наивный... "осталось теперь..."
<Fb14> хочется верить в лучшее
<Sergey_IT> хочется - верь ))
<shenmue> где баронос?
<shenmue> =(
<shenmue> юсб гаджеты в /etc/gruop к какой группе относятся?
<Sergey_IT> он в нирване, наверно
<shenmue> на первом икс серверер джой пашет. на втором прога не видет его. думаю чот с группами
<shenmue> проблему с джоем решил
<toxa> усем привет.... :) а может кто подскажет... есть какой-то инструментайрий для автоматической сборки информации настройки конфигов различных программ... вот я например что-то настраиваю, и не сразу получается... а потом бывает и забываешь, что где менял.... сам
<toxa> ому не удобно... а вот как автоматом отслеживать и формировать патчик(файлик) который в дайльнейшем можно было подправить и применять многократно
<artus>  есть, идет в комплекте с програмкой zdelat_zashibis.v.1.0.deb
<shenmue> пользователские настройки в /home/user все что начинается на точку
<shenmue> дальше бэкапь либо вручную копируй либо кроном либо прогами
<shenmue> artus уже 1.1 вышла
<artus> shenmue, дык она ж платная ) нафиг ) 20$ час пользования )
<User758[web]> как на 11,10 поставить приложения с форточки? Конктретно интересует Adobe illustrator
<artus> User758[web], по чем брал  ?
<Sergey_IT> а зачем тогда линукс нужен?
<artus> inkscape уже не устраивает? ))
<User758[web]> Да нет, интересует конкретно illustrator, есть варианты?
<artus> User758[web], почем покупал его спрашиваю )
<Sergey_IT> поставить виндоуз
<User758[web]> я не покупал
<artus> @kick "User758[web]" купиш тогда и приходи
<artus> @op
<Sergey_IT> суров )
<artus> ибо нефиг ) 20+к стоит лицензия) тот кто его купит отродясь такой вопрос не задаст) а школоло пиратящее идет спать)
<Sergey_IT> artus, и ведь не понимают, потом жаловаться будут еще
<toxa> понятно..... а я тут решил написать open_zdelat_zashibis.v.0.1.deb :)
<Sergey_IT> toxa, он никому не нужен - делай сразу open_zdelat_zashibis_dlya_vseh.v.0.1.deb
<toxa> User758[web]: дешевле купить лицензию на win7, чем запускать Adobe в linux
<toxa> Sergey_IT: сетевая версия планируется только в во второй версии.... :)
<Sergey_IT> toxa, он уже юзер311
<toxa> :)
<baronos> ну это ппц, отрыл на гном сайте какие пакеты нужно установить прежде чем собирать гном))
<nocturna> tst
<baronos> есть контакт
<nocturna> :)
#ubuntu-ru 2012-12-10
<[Raiden]> меня  моя слушается
<shadow_prince> это что бы наверняка
<tagezi> ну, вот.. могу скрик скинуть, висит.. смог только через системный монитор сигнал послать
<shadow_prince> мда, сейчас вообще пойду в исходниках копаться
<shadow_prince> так, ладно, пойду и я спать
<shadow_prince> всем спокойной ночи
<gridis> привет всем
<tarokinoe> как в ics-dhcp-server настроить подробное логирование?
<tarokinoe> а все нашел, не сразу увидел. Там есть опция log-facility.
<Kyshtynbai> Ку всем.
<Kyshtynbai> Давно хочу спросить: после загрузки граба и выбора ядра при включении, машина показывает тёмный экран и ничего не делает (вроде бы) минуты полторы-две. Потом загружается нормально. Куда копать?
<Kyshtynbai> Причем если включить комп, а потом ребутнуть горячей перезагруской или reisub'ом, то такого нет, загружается сразу.
<Kyshtynbai> Только после полного выключения такая фигня.
<rapidsp> а чем у нас rar в бунте смотрят?
<baronos> file-roller + rar non-free
<rapidsp> 10x
<tagezi> всем привет
<Kyshtynbai> Давно хочу спросить: после загрузки граба и выбора ядра при включении, машина показывает тёмный экран и
<Kyshtynbai> ничего не делает (вроде бы) минуты полторы-две. Потом загружается нормально. Куда копать?
<Kyshtynbai> Причем если включить комп, а потом ребутнуть горячей перезагруской или reisub'ом, то такого нет,
<Kyshtynbai> загружается сразу.
<Kyshtynbai> Только после полного выключения такая фигня.
<Kyshtynbai> Давно хочу спросить: после загрузки граба и выбора ядра при включении, машина показывает тёмный экран и ничего не делает (вроде бы) минуты полторы-две. Потом загружается нормально. Куда копать? Причем если включить комп, а
<Kyshtynbai> потом ребутнуть горячей перезагруской или reisub'ом, то такого нет, загружается сразу. Только после полного выключения такая фигня.
<Kyshtynbai> балин.
<Kyshtynbai> я идиот, дайте мне плюс.
<andrex> дайте ему плюс
<andrex> xD
<andrex> Kyshtynbai: dmesg bootlog смотри, и была какаято тулза показывающая какой процесс больше всего времени жрет
<andrex> при загрузке
<baronos> ему не дали плюс?!!
<Kyshtynbai> andrex: мерси.
<Kyshtynbai> у дмесга вывод, конечно.. без поллитры не разберешься. А бут.лог чото врмея не пишет...
<Kyshtynbai> [    0.872042]  [<c15af23e>] kernel_thread_helper+0x6/0x10
<Kyshtynbai> [  149.763696] ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)
<Kyshtynbai> вот это, чтоль...
<[Raiden]> baronos: ты вчера говорил про какой-то плагин для поиска ) http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1210/h_1355139647_7120485_93b04c0b35.png
<Kyshtynbai> а никто не знает, почему в трее гном-шелла иконка трансмишна и дропбокса чёрно-белые?
<[Raiden]> В колбасах варенокопченых, сырокопченых часто встречается в  составе http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Нитрит_натрия
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну и? тот самый нитрит натрия
<JohnDoe_71Rus> разрушители на копченой колбасе ракету стоили
<JohnDoe_71Rus> *строили
<baronos> [Raiden]: это виджет чтоли для поиска?
<baronos> у нас то няшко http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N0-hyRv69Hs :)
<Hanno4ka> âñåì ïðèâåò)))
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Hanno4ka> еще раз всем драсте)
<[Raiden]> Hanno4ka: привет
<Scrimmer> день добрый всем
<Scrimmer> [Raiden], последняя серия 2ого сезона ходячих кул)
<andrex> Hanno4ka: нету у мну аватарки)
<Scrimmer> или andrex смотрит ходячих?)
<Hanno4ka> andrex: а это ты к чему? Оо
<[Raiden]> я не смотрел ещё, может сча гляну
<andrex> 22:33:07            -- | Unknown CTCP requested by Hanno4ka: AVATAR
<Hanno4ka> ааа, )) я тут в меню разбиралась, какие кнопочки есть
<andrex> квирк поди
<Hanno4ka> соскучились без меня?
<Hanno4ka> угу, он самый
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> Scrimmer: про бабу с 2 зомби на цепях, но прикольно)
<[Raiden]> Квирк хороший.
<Hanno4ka> мне подарили самую клевую подставку под кружку)
<[Raiden]> Аватарки кстати могут быть гифами с анимацией
<Scrimmer>  andrex, дак ет баба ?)
<andrex> да
<Scrimmer> andrex, а дальше про нее расскажут ?
<Hanno4ka> а вы про что там?
<andrex> ещё и скатаной вродь
<andrex> Hanno4ka: а про ходячих
<Scrimmer> andrex, помнишь конец серии? где етот коп сказал, что он главный, никакой демократии? и потом камера поднялась и на фоне была
<Scrimmer> база, или что это было, не знаю
<andrex> тюрьма
<Scrimmer> тюрьма, про нее дальше тоже расскажут ?
<Scrimmer> (:
<andrex> Scrimmer: 3 сезон посмотриш узнаеш че к чему
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: а блин, ты про второй сезон. Я уж подуал 3 кочнился
<andrex> не люблю расказывать все на перёд, а то потом не интересно
<Scrimmer> не, я люблю спойлеры :)
<andrex> а я нет :p
<Scrimmer> http://habrahabr.ru/post/162069/ -> а хорошо сравнили
<andrex> артус седня полетами занялся...
<Scrimmer> гхм, да как так, сейчас убили зомби одним лишь ударом в живот
<artus> andrex, да вообще ужс ((
<Scrimmer> artus, чего то ты сегодня поздно :)
<andrex> а я тут тоже иногда летаю как хомяк в центрифуге, спосибо фринету
<artus> Scrimmer, да ламают меня полностью :D
<skai-falkorr> Темами года для пользователей "Яндекса" стали выборы и Саша Грей
<skai-falkorr> хороша статистика:)
<Scrimmer> Особенно Саша грей :D
<Scrimmer> Грей*, уж простит она меня
<Scrimmer> andrex, единственное, что меня удивило - что они все зараежны
<Scrimmer> заражены*
<andrex> надо было в детстве витаминки пить
<[Raiden]> почему выборы популярны -  загадка. А саша грей это понятно )
<Hanno4ka> а кто такой саша грей?
<andrex> блин я тоже пошел гуглить и узнал страшну правду... о том КТО такая Саша Грей))
<Hanno4ka> я знаю только одного грея - грей отмороженный, который постоянно раздевался
<Hanno4ka> а что, это она? Оо
<andrex> [Raiden]: это ты все виноват
<andrex> )
<[Raiden]> /me убёг
<baronos> кутим уавно
<skai-falkorr> Hanno4ka: andrex да знаете вы ее. просто не интересовались ее именем:)
<skai-falkorr> вас интересовало совсееем другое в ней.
<Kyshtynbai> загугли
<skai-falkorr> жалкие извращенцы:)
<andrex> да я видел в нете на ютубух ещё гдето мелькало имя, а вот кто она по профессии этого я незнал
<skai-falkorr> дадада
<andrex> и её я не видел
<skai-falkorr> конечно ты не знал:)
<andrex> зуб даю
<Hanno4ka> эмм... так кто она такая?
<andrex> ща попочте пришлю)
<Kyshtynbai> Сенсация! ПРограммиста забанили в гугле! 5 фото 7 видео!!!
<Kyshtynbai> шучу :) .
<andrex> Hanno4ka: загугли узнаеш
<Hanno4ka> andrex: так я загуглила, посмотрела фотки... и что? ничего не знаю все равно))) я же не умею правильно гуглить, что хД\
<andrex> ну я тут не скажу кто оно
<Kyshtynbai> рукалицо. Тебе фотки ничего не сказали? Порнозвезда она.
<Hanno4ka> и воробще, я тут на работе между двумя парнями...
<baronos> ДП
<Kyshtynbai> поручик, вы пошляк.
<Hanno4ka> это порно? Оо какое же это порно без наручников и кляпа?
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: кстати, о чем речь?)
<Kyshtynbai> Об искусстве же.
<Scrimmer> andrex, боже, как они круто в тюрьме всех
<Scrimmer> я, конечно, не жестокий, но я бы хотел так зомби покрамсать :)
<andrex> и все их тоже не хило так
<Kyshtynbai> Scrimmer: не пали ты сюжет, пожалуйста, я, может, тоже посмотреть соберусь.
<baronos> у меня кутим чёрт, опять вырубил из знц каналы, и весь буфер по балалайке пошел.
<skai-falkorr> Hanno4ka: ну так ты не те видео погуглила:)
<Hanno4ka> а я вчера почитала очень веселую мангу)) ухахатывалась под столом
 * baronos думает читать киви
<Kyshtynbai> на ипонском?
<Hanno4ka> skai-falkorr: ну я же говорила, что наработе между двумя парнями тут, какое видео?
<Hanno4ka> Kyshtynbai: неа, я пока не знаю японского)
<Kyshtynbai> хехе. а я уже забываю).
<Hanno4ka> Kyshtynbai: манга называется "я демон, она моя жена"
 * Kyshtynbai потрясён.
<Kyshtynbai> :).
<Kyshtynbai> не, я такое не ем. в институте читали мисиму, кобо абэ и так далее.
<Hanno4ka> Kyshtynbai: суть в том, что демон-недачник очень попал, заключил контракт с девочкой малолеткой, ее желание оказалось быть его женой, и они теперь живут у священника хД
<Kyshtynbai> Это типично для японских комиксов :).
<skai-falkorr> кажется, мутин слегка путается в своих мыслях. против простых граждан надо устраивать 37 год, но против коррупционеров "надо подумать и быть уверенными со стопроцентными доказательствами, прежде чем выносить приговор"
<andrex> для коррупционеров надо устраивать 41-45
<scratchx[x]> арод через NM создал Ad-hoc сеть
<scratchx[x]> плашет ее видит о не коектится что может быть е так?
<scratchx[x]> сам оут приконектился
<scratchx[x]> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1423281/
<baronos> ребутни планшет
<scratchx[x]> да ребутал
<scratchx[x]> мож че не так с оутом?
<baronos> на планшете дройд 2.3.5-7 поди?
<Kyshtynbai> буква Н заедает, видимо :) .
<scratchx[x]> 4.0.4
<scratchx[x]> см9
<scratchx[x]> ннннн
<scratchx[x]> походу чета туда попало)
<skai-falkorr> попробуй через wifi hostapd ap
<skai-falkorr> http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.ru/2012/12/howto-wifi-hostapd-ap.html
<scratchx[x]> в ней надо драйвер указать а у меня iwl3945
<scratchx[x]> там вроде такого нет
<scratchx[x]> skai-falkorr: нифига нету в том репозитории того пакета
<scratchx[x]> хммм
<scratchx[x]> странно
<scratchx[x]> sudo aptitude install wifi-hostapd-ap
<scratchx[x]> Не удалось найти пакеты, содержащих «wifi-hostapd-ap» в своём имени или описании
<skai-falkorr> quantal?
<scratchx[x]> ну да
<scratchx[x]> смарел пакет там есть
<skai-falkorr> 32 или 64,
<scratchx[x]> странно как то
<skai-falkorr> ?
<scratchx[x]> 32
<skai-falkorr> последняя заливка была с ошибкой сборки. думаю, он скоро переделает
<skai-falkorr> https://launchpad.net/~ekozincew/+archive/ppa/+files/wifi-hostapd-ap_1.1-0~2~precise1_i386.deb
<skai-falkorr> пока юзай пресайз. все равно одна и таже версия
<scratchx[x]> руками поставить?
<scratchx[x]> не че не сломается?
<shadow_prince> не должно
<skai-falkorr> кроме знания русского языка
<shadow_prince> вообще не бойся так, сломать можно только по очень большой глупости
<shadow_prince> не делай make install и все будет хорошо
<skai-falkorr> shadow_prince: мейк инсталл с деб пакетом?ну ты извращенец
<shadow_prince> ну это я на будущее
<shadow_prince> даже когда был на убунте кое-что собирал
<scratchx[x]> так потом install -f?
<scratchx[x]> чтоб зависимости подтянуть?
<skai-falkorr> если вдруг надо будет
<shadow_prince> при установке с файла dpkg не тянет зависимости?
<Kyshtynbai> а дпкг -i не разрешает зависимости
<Kyshtynbai> ?
<Kyshtynbai> хотя не
<Kyshtynbai> Пойду-ка я чаю попью.
<scratchx[x]> а как пакет перенастроить?
<shadow_prince> что сделать?..
<Adventurer> Добрый.Есть кто дружит с github-ом? Можно вопросик толкнуть?
<Adventurer> Содал репозиторий выгрузио один проэкт. Создал второй репо, и при попытке выгрузить второй проэкт:
<Adventurer> X11 forwarding request failed on channel 0
<Adventurer> ERROR: Permission to vmitnikov/my.git denied to vmitnikov/lang.
<Adventurer> fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly
<shadow_prince> как туда вообще X11 попал?
<Adventurer> он всегда так писал. Покрайне мере 2дня как начал разбиратся
<shadow_prince> а как ты выгружаешь?
<Adventurer> git push -u my master
<Adventurer> где my ----мой репо
<Adventurer> можно без -u
<shadow_prince> там же должен быть -u origin master
<shadow_prince> если ты шел по руководству гита
<Adventurer> git remote add my(origin) git@github.com:vmitnikov/my.git
<Adventurer> это сокращенное название
<artus> Adventurer, ты часом каналы не попутал?
<shadow_prince> да что вы все о попутывании каналов
<Adventurer> дайте напровление и я туда пойду. Ток не на 3-ри буквы и не в ту степь)
<shadow_prince> google?
<Adventurer> с одним проэктом я работаю норм. Тут второй клиент потребывал git вместо svn. Второй день бьюсь и никак. Google хоть и крут но пока нужнго ответа не дал)
<artus> твои проблемы) здесь не филиал гугла  )
<Adventurer> вы как сказать последняя надежда
<Adventurer> Ну програмисты тут есть? Или только менеджеры?
<artus> @voice Adventurer
<artus> какой недогодчивый молодой человек
<artus> *х
<Adventurer> Та понял куда меня направили. х*
<Adventurer> спс
<artus> Adventurer, /join #svn не ?
<artus> или гит, чего там тебе надо )
<Adventurer> клиент хочет наблюдать. А он  с svn не дружит
<Alagos> Всем добрый вечер.
<Alagos> Подскажите, может ли ошибку http://paste.ubuntu.com/1423561/ вызывать беспроводная клавиатура и мышка?
<Adventurer> Alagos: нет
<[Raiden]> кулридер кривой оказался,  при запуске читает конфиги из хомпапки, а записывать изменения пытается в /usr/share
<[Raiden]> Alagos: неплохо бы ещё сообщать что пишет ошибку
<apokalips> всем привет
 * Kyshtynbai в ужосе убежал в ночь.
<Kyshtynbai> [Raiden]: читаешь кулридером? Я раньше фб2ридером читал, а как ридер купил, так читаю с него. С монитора не очень...
<[Raiden]> только собирался. Читаю в айс бук ридер под вайном
<Kyshtynbai> Пикантно-с :) .
<[Raiden]> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1210/h_1355162522_2363352_4f6904e642.png
<[Raiden]> как-то так получается.
<[Raiden]> мультиплатформенное было бы интересней, но выбор крайне мал.
<scratchx[x]> народ так как мне можно сделать из ноута точку доступа? имеется ноут и 3Г модем надо дать инет планшету, реально?
<artus> модем в роутер и никаких проблем )
<[Raiden]> scratchx[x]: почитай про hostapd , ещё понадобится что-то для днс и dhcp
<scratchx[x]> nm ad-hoc сеть создает но кроме ноута не кто туда не может приконектиться
<artus> а кто те сказал что планшетки умеют ad-hoc ?
<[Raiden]> есть ещё програмки гуи на кути, кто-то писал но не дописал. Не собирается в 12.10, правда работает пакет от 12.04
<scratchx[x]> hostapd не стартует у меня, я так думаю из за неправильно выбранного драйвера
<[Raiden]> wifi-hostapd-ap
<scratchx[x]> [Raiden]: эт я пробовал
<scratchx[x]> и через нее не стартует
<scratchx[x]> artus: хм я думал умеют
<artus> scratchx[x], зря думал)
<[Raiden]> драйвер в настройках хостапд должен быть nl80211
<artus> scratchx[x], те надо рутована планшетина и ручная правка в нем wpa_supplicant.conf , а это уже соовсем не тема этого канала )))
<[Raiden]> wifi-hostapd-ap пускай с консоли, оно будет писать что офф что on
<scratchx[x]> [Raiden]: даже если у вафли iwl3945?
<[Raiden]> да
<scratchx[x]> artus: root есть
<scratchx[x]> [Raiden]: щя еще раз попробую
<artus> пробуй, не пробуй, не умеет стоковый   wpa_supplicant  дроида адхок, но ты можеш дальше развлекатцо протирая монитор и меняя батарейки в мышке )
<[Raiden]> ах да, я забыл сказать что оно уменя тоже не поднимает как надо сеть, если не выполнить это:
<[Raiden]> http://paste.org.ru/?fkjio7
<[Raiden]> я про гуи морду
<[Raiden]> ну и ип форвард ядру надо разрешить
<scratchx[x]> разрешено
<scratchx[x]> щя все заново поставлю
<shenmue> всем ппыщ
<artus> пщ
<[Raiden]> scratchx[x]: гарантий не даю, т.к. не разбирался особо )
<scratchx[x]> Да понятно
<[Raiden]> возможно надо ещё что бы вайфай адаптер что-от поддерживал. Можно на винде ещё проверить. Если там вирт точка создастца и будет работать, значит есть смысл покопать
<scratchx[x]> да нету винды
<scratchx[x]> Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG
<scratchx[x]> вот эта карточка
<[Raiden]> Мне нечего добавить. Не получится - пиши на фоурм )
<skai-falkorr> artus: http://technicalworldforyou.blogspot.ru/2012/12/first-look-of-gnome-38-beautiful-and.html#.UMYnfs8-vg4
<artus> skai-falkorr, вобщем до марта еще дожить надо . пичалька))
<[Raiden]> beautifull lol
<scratchx[x]> [Raiden]: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1423710/
<[Raiden]> OSTAPD -  OFF  , у меня он не поднимался после того как я поправил что-то в /etc/hostapd по какому-то хавту. Вернул как было и поднялось.
<[Raiden]> стоп
<[Raiden]> в /etc/default/hostapd
<scratchx[x]> хм там одни коменты
<[Raiden]> ок , ничего не добавляй
<[Raiden]> и во тмой конфиг
<[Raiden]> aiden@tortuga ~ % cat /etc/hostapd/hostapd.conf |upaste
<[Raiden]> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1423713/
<scratchx[x]> щя попробуемс
<scratchx[x]> Starting advanced IEEE 802.11 management hostapd                     [fail]
<scratchx[x]> (((
<[Raiden]> Хм )
<[Raiden]> а в ifconfig  есть ифейс?
<scratchx[x]> хм пропал
<[Raiden]> может имя не wlan0
<scratchx[x]> ifconfig -a видит
<scratchx[x]> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1423717/
<skai-falkorr> artus: тобиш оно тебе понравилось?
<[Raiden]> Starting advanced IEEE 802.11 management hostapd                     [fail] - это сервис пишет при запуске руками иои гуи?
<[Raiden]> или
<scratchx[x]> и руками и гуей
<scratchx[x]> [ 3406.078217] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
<scratchx[x]> [ 3424.369869] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
<scratchx[x]> в dmesg последнии строки
<[Raiden]> пиши на форум, если дуалбутщик проверь в винде )
<scratchx[x]> неа онли бубунта
<Alagos> f
<Alagos> [Raiden]: Ой, пародон, ошибку писал chromium-browser
<[Raiden]> профиль перенеси и попробуй с чистым
<Alagos> Та как-то странно было. Кидало ошибку а теперь перестало, вообще не поняно с чего бы оно
<shenmue> кстати синтел анкорд озвучил =)
<tagezi> всем привет )
<artus> дароф
<shenmue> у нас поисковик по картинкам есть?
<shenmue> тип я сую картинку а он мне похожую находит
<Kyshtynbai> tineye?
<Kyshtynbai> как-то так вроде.
<[Raiden]> shenmue: в гугле указывай урл на картинку и оно предложит анйти эт ов картинках
<tagezi> там и с локалки сунуть можно
<tagezi> он загружает и находит
<[Raiden]> мне так несколько раз попадались интересные картинки вместо тех что я хотел найти )
<[Raiden]> из похожих
<shenmue> а где указать урл то?
<shenmue> http://cs316824.userapi.com/v316824582/465c/xOOWV0s3yQc.jpg тип вот хочу фуллсайз валлпепер
<[Raiden]> ну вот это и вбивай
<shenmue> ноль по указанным словам =)
<shenmue> Не найдено ни одного изображения по запросу
<[Raiden]> лол
<tagezi> shenmue: там фотоаппара в строке поимка нажми на него
<[Raiden]> в общий поиск вбивай
<[Raiden]> я уже нашел, но не дам. Учись искать
<tagezi> поиска
<tagezi> всё он находит
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> кстати там есть интересные похожие картинки ))))
<[Raiden]> +1 )
<Kyshtynbai> А что это за нарисованная женщина с пистолетом? Кто такая?
<shenmue> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1211/h_1355171147_8625973_de8dc2bff8.png на тебе фома не верующий
<[Raiden]> shenmue: как успехи?
<shenmue> по картикам и словам тоже самое
<[Raiden]> shenmue: странно, на в общем http://www.goodfon.ru/wallpaper/264835.html
<shenmue> у себя поиск покажи.
<Kyshtynbai> http://tineye.com/search/73a3bc7de22dc76a847479a1ebf1833639453c28/
<Kyshtynbai> Вот тут попробуй ).
<shenmue> иль фильтры виноваты? я вообще не видел что бы свою картинку загружать и по ней искать
<[Raiden]> shenmue: http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1211/h_1355171309_3782596_f90e20591e.png - так должно быть
<shenmue> гугол такой разный =)
<shenmue> ну и ты тыкаешь поиск по картинкам?
<tagezi> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1211/h_1355171368_7700730_579d3db3ad.png
<[Raiden]> ну да
<tagezi> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1211/h_1355171442_4383086_1687a34248.png
<tagezi> тыкаешь в ыотоаппарат и получаешь такое
<tagezi> и там либо урл либо загрузить фал, порусски ведь вроде )
<[Raiden]> да точно, там значек фотоаппарата )
<[Raiden]> а я так не пользовался раньше
<[Raiden]> флуд иногда чему-то учит
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> ну это помоему самый простой способ )
<shenmue> нишмяк. полезная весчь
<[Raiden]> tagezi: Можно попробовать сделать сокращение на такой поиск в  реконке и пизать урл в краннер )
<[Raiden]> забавно, в реконке не видно фотоаппарата
<[Raiden]> наверное какие-т оскрипты отключены
<[Raiden]> зато рядом с кнопкой поиск кнопка расширенный поиск. ПОхожа что там грузится другая версия страницы
<tagezi> нужно колдовать... у меня всёравно всё передаёться в хром
<tagezi> так что кранер нужет только для возможности
<[Raiden]> У меня через краннер запросы иду в фф,  но сокращения берутся из настроек реконка , такие дела )
<[Raiden]> в общем юзается браузер указанный в программах по умолч
<tagezi> аа.. ну да.. настройки в броузере - реконк...
<tagezi> а крннер это та няшная строка которая выпадает по алт+ф2
<tagezi> нужно понять как строиться урл и юзать его
<[Raiden]> у меня с наскока не получилось, там по ходу то что вводится как-то конфертится или шифруется ссл
<[Raiden]> фиг с ним )
<[Raiden]> а хотя вру, это у меня аддон https everywhere
<[Raiden]> сделал.  Создал сокращение с названием ggp и линком  , http://www.google.ru/searchbyimage?hl=ru&newwindow=1&tbo=d&biw=1252&bih=805&site=search&image_url=\{@}&sa=X&ei=L0rGUPXTKenK4ASrjoDoAQ&sqi=2&ved=0CCkQ9Q8
<[Raiden]> пашет в краннере, открывается  в фф в моем случае.
<[Raiden]> можно сократить до http://www.google.ru/searchbyimage?hl=ru&newwindow=1&tbo=d&biw=1252&bih=805&site=search&image_url=\{@}
<tagezi> это для ссылки?
<[Raiden]> да
<[Raiden]> оно конечн онафиг не нужно, но работает ) Надок кстати сделать ещё сокращения для кинопоиска...
<tagezi> )
<Scrimmer> tagezi, превед
<tagezi> ты вообще кучу клёвых ссылок вырезал у себя )
<tagezi> Scrimmer: привет )
<Scrimmer> боже как неинтересно 3ий сезон завершили
<Scrimmer> не 3ий сезон, а первую половину
<Scrimmer> andrex, кстати, а когда продолжение?
<[Raiden]> ходячих мертвяков?
<Scrimmer> да
<tagezi> странно у меня не работает
<[Raiden]> Мне он немного надоел уже , хотя буду смотреть дальше )
<tagezi> ну и фиг сним
<Scrimmer> а мне нравится
<tagezi> действительно нафиг не нужен )
<Scrimmer> согласись, конец 8ой серии не очень
<[Raiden]> tagezi: надо сделать 3 действия, создать сокращение, вбить последний линк выше и напротив созданного сокращения поставить галку.
<[Raiden]> ну и применить
<tagezi> аааааааааааааааааааааааа
<Scrimmer> мол, убить все дела, а в 9ой серии будет просто  - НЕТ, мы оставим их в живых на потом, их спасут, все будет хорошо
<[Raiden]> а в краннере потом ggp:http://cs316824.userapi.com/v316824582/465c/xOOWV0s3yQc.jpg
<Scrimmer> и убьют 1 главного героя
<tagezi> иван иваныч.. галочку то я забыл
<IchEsseDichAuf> у бродячих мертвяков уже первый сезон полный фейл был.
<Scrimmer> сама тема интересна, зомби
<IchEsseDichAuf> почитай комикс.
<Scrimmer> комикс?
<[Raiden]> и я галку сначала пропустил, она какая-то неочевидная )
<Scrimmer> tagezi, а чего вы делаете?)
<IchEsseDichAuf> ну на котором сериал "построен"
<tagezi> ты не в кде тебе не понять )))
<[Raiden]> )))
<Scrimmer> я ваще не в *unix :D
<Scrimmer> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Scrimmer, Ну понг, и что?
<Scrimmer> дак что теперь, и про бунту ниче не понимать?)
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: в кде есть запускалка приложений по альт+ф2, примерно как в гноме, только функциональней. Мы научили её новому запросу в гугле.
<tagezi> Scrimmer: ну мы сокращения в реконфе сделали, что бы через кранер можно было искать картинке в гугле по урл
<Scrimmer> лол
<Scrimmer> IchEsseDichAuf, чето там комикса много :))
<Scrimmer> IchEsseDichAuf, а там спойлеры есть ?
<IchEsseDichAuf> а то! четыре года вроде выходит.
<Scrimmer> но скачать скачаю, я любитель манги, может зацепит
<IchEsseDichAuf> хочешь спойлеров, читай на английском :)
<Scrimmer> да не, не время выхода перевода, а про то, что сюжет сильно связан с комиксом?
<tagezi> [Raiden]: круто, работает ))))
<Scrimmer> тоесть, я могу проспойлерить будущий сюжет сериала через комикс?
<tagezi> только вот нафига оно мне?...
<tagezi> [Raiden]: а можно что бы картинки с компа грузила? ))
<IchEsseDichAuf> ну поначалу сюжет был почти 1 в 1, но потом накуралесили создатели сериала своих больных фантазий.
<Scrimmer> http://goo.gl/hupXk забавно
<IchEsseDichAuf> в итоге испортили хороших сюжет.
<Scrimmer> люблю такие подборки
<[Raiden]> tagezi: ды можно я думаю. Завтра или попозже или сам попробуй
<tagezi> да не.. я ради, как это, спортивного интереса ))
<Scrimmer> tagezi, а я смотрю у тебя времени много :)
<tagezi> Scrimmer: ну у меня его много всегда, я его не трачу зря.. в отличии от некоторых, сидящих на офтопике )
<Scrimmer> да я сегодня за компом всеголишь час был, работы тьма, тьфу тьфу тьфу
<Scrimmer> и то, етот час - на покушать
<Scrimmer> так что ненадо (:
<tagezi> ну много работы тоже хорошо.. значит скоро купишь новый комп ))
<Scrimmer> да какой там комп
<Scrimmer> учеба и велик :)
<Scrimmer> комп на последнем месте)
<tagezi> и ещё одно пальто )
<Scrimmer> своим доволен (:
<Scrimmer> мне за него еще кредит выплачивать :DD
<tagezi> его скоро моль съест ))
<Scrimmer> я потом сам эту моль буду хавать
<tagezi> извращенец
<Scrimmer> tagezi, не без этого
<Scrimmer> вот когда открою портфолио, займусь SEO, вот тогда я буду покупать компутеры и пальто :D
<tagezi> да ты такими темпами портфолио только к пенсии откроешь )
<Scrimmer> а что делать, если работа/учеба? а работы много там, дело же не в нем, а в скринах
<Scrimmer> а как я буду скринить движок, если я щас его переделываю ?
<Scrimmer> и вообще, щас придет злой артус или скай, и даст мне войса или ваще бан
<Scrimmer> хотя не, artus хороший
<tagezi> а скай спит.. так что радуйся, и иди свой движок пилить
<Scrimmer> какой движок
<Scrimmer> дай отдохнуть
<artus> а, кто здесь
<andrex> я
<andrex> правда скоро убегу...))
<Scrimmer> убегай, убегаай
<andrex> а потом прибегу
<Scrimmer> а потом возвращайсяя
<Scrimmer> andrex, как тебе концовка 8ой серии?)
<andrex> 3 его сезона? незнаю.. не смотрел ещё, некогды было
<shadow_prince> вы о чем?
<Scrimmer> о последней версии kde
<Scrimmer> а вы о чем*
<andrex> э не буди райдена
<Scrimmer> так и представляю - только в чате написали про кде ночью, как райден подрывается с кровати, резко, заходит сюда и начинает скрины кидать)
<andrex> он итак тут
<Scrimmer>  не факт, что в данный момент он за компутером
<andrex> он под столом, спит
<andrex> уже пол года спать не дают с кде этим
<tagezi> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1211/h_1355177010_3112545_72c42b9cd6.png
<tagezi> ))
<Scrimmer> )
<andrex> tagezi: вот я знаю кто будет вместо него...
<andrex> подрываться по ночам, а райден в отпуск пошел))
<tagezi> ))) не.. я чайник
<andrex> а я самовар
<tagezi> я не смогу как он тут пиарить.. и потом я люблю консольку а не гуи, а это для дочт )
<tagezi> дочи*
<Scrimmer> а я вафельки ем
<shadow_prince> скриммер всех уделал
<andrex> вабильки abgn?
<Scrimmer> не знаю, артек вроде
<[Raiden]> с доком ты можешь трей совсем убрать и сделать панель тоньше. ну или просто непонятно зачем тут док.
<andrex> ну вот разбудили
<[Raiden]> не трей, а таскбар т.е.
<tagezi> тасбар это что? ))
<[Raiden]> лучше повесь вторые часы, это классика. А 2 таскбара не нужны
<Scrimmer> панелька?
<[Raiden]> панель задач это
<tagezi> я на верхней панельке хотел убрать место где вкладки програмок
<[Raiden]> не панелька, апплет
<tagezi> но если его убрать то часы вылетают в лево
<tagezi> а разделитель не прозрачен, и потому не красив )
<[Raiden]> разделитель вообще не должно быть видно. Только когда добавляешь виджеты
<[Raiden]> он вообще енвидимый
<andrex> ну если запретить редактирование панели то наверно да
<Scrimmer> [Raiden],tagezi,andrex, бувайте
<andrex> бувай
<[Raiden]> заходите ещё
<[Raiden]> (с)
<andrex> разрешаем)
<[Raiden]> 72 летний мужик http://vimeo.com/49859749#
<Scrimmer> норм так
<Scrimmer> а ждать будете ?
<tagezi> нет )
<Scrimmer> ну ладно
<tagezi> да, так лучше стало выглядеть
<tagezi> Scrimmer: ночи )
<[Raiden]> 02:32:59] [riffik]отец проверяет дневник сына: физика -2, химия -2, история - 2, литература - 2, пение - 5.
<[Raiden]> [02:33:09] [riffik]Госпади, этот дебил ещё и поёт
<tagezi> ))))
<andrex> фига се норм та, я в аком возросте уже наверно буду стройняшкой http://goo.gl/4A94Y
<tagezi> не, у меня доча мумница... математику на 5 сдаёт... с русским плохо, ну эт наверное вся в меня
<tagezi> лан, товарищи...
<tagezi> ночи всем, увидимся
<Nastya> Hi there!
<Adventurer> Hi.Nobody is not home!
<shadow_prince> there is nobody home
<[Raiden]> для бестелесных
<Adventurer> нет. Я имел виду что не у кого нет дома
<Adventurer> крыша не в ту сторону
<shadow_prince> а я имел в виду..
<Nastya> Wjile I am working I have some temporary files (like archives, Downloads and other files which i need only now and only for 5 minutes. Is there an option to use a temp folder for such purposes and place it at teh left side menu?
<Nastya> Kinda tmpfs but for uder's needs/
<artus> @kick Nastya тебе не надоело?
<shadow_prince> а что с настей не так?
<Nastya> ппц.
<Nastya> :(
<Adventurer> за что
<artus> Nastya, че, руский прорезался?
<Nastya> Ппц. чтоб вам набирать русский текст на клаве без русского, умники.
<Adventurer> ну кинь на мой сервер
<artus> Nastya, /join #ubuntu
<shadow_prince> русские придумали транслит. Не уверен правда, что русские
<Nastya> В общем нужна некая юзер френдли темп-фолдер
<Nastya> чтоб весь мусор чистился после перезагрузки
<Nastya> в этой папке
<artus> в крон правило на ребут чисить папку
<Nastya> а то надо мне распаковать архив для установки. и куда его не засунь он потом по десктопу валяется месяцами.
<artus> ну в темп и кидала бы )
<shadow_prince> кстати, чем /tmp/ то не угодил?
<Adventurer> tmp c праввельными отребутами
<Nastya> так, щас проверю
<Nastya> в темпе и так куча хлама валяется.
<Nastya> мне там типа свою папку создать и вынести её на панель?
<artus> ну она там до ребута проживет
<Nastya> так, еще вопрос как в юнити в с писок "Компьютер" справа добавить папку тмп?
<shadow_prince> ох, наутилус...
<shadow_prince> перетащить не работает?
<Adventurer> нет
<Nastya> нет не работает
<Nastya> не перетаскивается
<Adventurer> надо при загрузке монтировать папку
<Adventurer> из tmp
<shadow_prince> монтировать?
<Adventurer> да
<Nastya> так, то есть я типа в  fstab её прописываю как отдельный диск?
 * Nastya почесала правой ногой левое ухо.
<Nastya> продолжайте, очень интересно
<Adventurer> попробуй
<Nastya> а вот так чтоб просто ярлычек папки добавить на панельку - так никак нельзя сделать?
<shadow_prince> по моему гораздо проще при ребуте очищать, допустим, ~/Trash
<Adventurer> скрипт на удаление папки
<shadow_prince> rm -rf ~/Trash/* ?
<Adventurer> дорустим. Но можно и /home/user/tarara
<Adventurer> папку rm
<Adventurer> я пьян пошел спать) сорри
<shadow_prince> в наутилусе же есть папка Trash
<shadow_prince> ладно
<shadow_prince> добавить ее надо в панель слева в файл-менеджере?
<Nastya> так, академики, добавила в закладки  /tmp и прописала в  bash_logoff  rm -r /tmp
<shadow_prince> эм
<shadow_prince> зачем rf -r ? она же сама чиститься
<Adventurer> зачет. Но ...
<Adventurer> tmp сам очистится
<Nastya> Точно сам очистится?
<Adventurer> в /home gfgre зделай
<shadow_prince> можно на старте создать в /tmp папку, что бы не мешался остальной стафф
<artus>  @reboot  rm -rf /zzz/xxx/ccc/*  не проще в крон ?
<Adventurer> точно если её не создавал рут или еще какойнибуть крутой овнер
<Nastya> Adventurer:  дело говорит. буду использовать для этих целей корзину, а в bash_logout  добавлю очистку корзины
<Nastya> все всем спасибо
<shadow_prince> но в корзине там не только файлы, но еще и инфа какая-то
<Nastya> какая там инфа?
<shadow_prince> хотя да, все равно
<shadow_prince> там есть папка files, где файлы, и info, где записаны даты удаления
<[Raiden]> Случайно оговорилась и попросила в магазине средство для мытья ПАСКУДЫ.
<[Raiden]> На что продавец спросил: "Мужской шампунь что ли?"
<Adventurer> обидно
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.ru/f/1/7/b/2/fc3e259e2b3dbc7211ecd850e74_prev.jpg
<Adventurer> мужчинам у которых не жевут женщины не требуется покупать средства для очистки труб.
<Adventurer> Сам придумал, так мы тоже можем анекдоты сочинять
<Adventurer> Два преферансиста решили по старинке в дурочка перекинуть. Раздали карты: Первый: "Твой дурак!" Второй посмотрел в свои карты. -"Согласен!"
<Adventurer> Собрались в кабаке фашист, демократ и коммунист
<[Raiden]> )
<Adventurer> Начали спорить у кого лучше идеология. Ну спорить можно долго, а толку...Решили на практике, кто своей идеологией заставит кошку сьесть горчицу.
<Adventurer> Фашист хватает кошку, заталкивает ей в пасть ложку горчицы...Сожрала
<Adventurer> Все возмущаются:
<Adventurer> - Это насилие
<Adventurer> Тогда демократ берет два кусочка колбасы, в средину горчицы, бросает- слопала Опять все возмущаются:
<Adventurer> - Это обман
<Adventurer> Коммунист ловит кошку, мажет ей горчицей задницу...кошка с воем ее слизывает:
<Adventurer> - Обратите внимание Добровольно и с песней
<Adventurer>  
<artus> @kick Adventurer завязывай с флудилкой
#ubuntu-ru 2012-12-11
<shadow_prince> ладно, всем спокойной
<Adventurer> irc мне в новинку. А у вас тишь да гладь. Сегодня меня с вашего канала послали в google, #svn, #git и дальше... Так вот! Решил канал зарегистрировать. Php-ru занято. magento-ru,svn-ru,git-ru,java-ru,java-script-ru итд. В перечислиных канналах я один. Вопрос : можно перекупить регистрацию
<Adventurer> канала?)
<Adventurer> каналов с атрибутом ru 7шт.
<artus> угу, на аукционе, каждый новый год проводят
<Adventurer> Укласс, каждый год участвовать буду
<Adventurer> artus: а знаешь сервера с большим количеством ru язычных?
<artus> угу, руснет
<artus> там вообще поле непаханое
<Adventurer> о..точно
<Adventurer> Irc заинтересовало в плане поддержки
<Adventurer> 100% лучьше чем форум и icq,skype
<Adventurer> спс
<tarokinoe> есть кто живой? у меня проблема с tftpd-hpa
<tarokinoe> ps aux | grep tftp выдает root      4748  0.0  0.0  15088   152 ?        Ss   11:17   0:00 /usr/sbin/in.tftpd --listen --user tftp --address 172.16.2.52:69 --secure /var/lib/tftpboot
<tarokinoe> а netstat -ntlp показывает что 69 порт не прослушывается
<tarokinoe> в чем трабла?
<tarokinoe> помогите!
<andrex> разлетались тут бароносы вебы
<andrex> всякие)
<baronos[w]> атака клонов))
<baronos[w]> самый лютый покемон был Пикачу?
<andrex> я фз, не смотрел их никогда, думал зазомбируют гады))
<tarokinoe> посоны помогите tftpd-hpa не работает, уже замучался с ним
<IchEsseDichAuf> а куда делись скрипты наутилуса в 3.4 ?
<bane> artus:
<bane> это ты тут говорил, что хорошо бы плей стор от гугла вышел бы в рашке?
<bane> http://habrahabr.ru/company/meizu/blog/162129/
<baronos[w]> чую скоро на виндоус каналах будут писать "а вот в линукс работает" вайфай в несколько кликов раздал в кубунту :)
<andrex> baronos[w]: в винде помоему вобще без левого по никак, а значит 100500 кликов надо)
<baronos[w]> это точно)
<baronos[w]> andrex: правда я даже с левым ПО не смог раздать :D
<andrex> гг
<bane> baronos[w]: вчерашняя серия декстера:)я ее наконец скачал
<baronos[w]> bane: че то я растроился из-за инета и как то настроения нет по сериалаам убиваться, да еще мертвеходы в отпуске :(
<bane> ты смотри. накопишь неделбный сбор серий.а потом смотреть все:)
<baronos[w]> а у меня маленький список сериалов для просмотра))
<bane> у меня тоже
<bane> тем более. что на каникулы почти все ушли
<bane> а два почти закончились
<baronos[w]> лайф кубунту 13.04 заюзал, шустро гад работает. но после выключения виджета фасебук упала плазма)
<tarokinoe> ктонить ставил atftpd на ubuntu12.04? Она у вас завелась у меня ни в какую!
<baronos[w]> ппц люди паникеры, вчера 4 балла тряхонуло все на измене, сейчас свет отключили все в шоке. а я еще жути подгоняю по поводу конца света :)
<bane> рано жеж еще
<bane> 10 дней
<jlewka> ну так мир был создан за скок там дней?)
<baronos[w]> должен был за 8 дней создать мир, но на 8-ой день было похмелье
<jlewka> )))
<jlewka> о... нашел за 6 дней...
<baronos[w]> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos[w], Есть контакт.
<baronos[w]> ubuntuhelp: нету, только гугл+ и фасебук
<Scrimmer> баронос, о_0
<andrex> baronos[w]: не ростелеком случаем?
<fx_> кукуюшки
<andrex> фигушки
<andrex> xD
<fx_> кто на nginx php + nodejs ставил?
<baronos[w]> andrex: дома ростелеком не оплаченый, я им бойкот объявил. они черти скорость до 128кб\с ограничили
<bane> fx_: что ставил?
<fx_> bane О_о
<bane> fx_: ну что на nginx php + nodejs ставил? что ты на э
<bane> тот салат ставишь?
<andrex> оно вроде ж без всяких нгинксов робит
<andrex> само как демон пускается
<andrex> fx_: и да твой ворос неправельный какойто
<bane> andrex: сказал человек, употребив слово "неправЕльный"
<andrex> )
<andrex> все напугали походу
<fx_> =\
<andrex> можно идти спокойно спать
<baronos[w]> bane: все, я расстался с мегафоном, они черти к тому же еще цену подняли на то, что сделали из безлимита :)
<bane> чтож ты так:)
<bane> а у меня пока нормально все
<fx_> а никто изза границы лаве не переводил?
<baronos[w]> bane: только в ставропольском крае оставили, они заманивают тупо :)
<andrex> хм у меня подешевело, ижно на 500 р
<andrex> хм гугл + сообщества добавил, вк ещё один зделать хотят чтоле...
<bane> ну так людям ж хочется потрахать чужие мозги онлайн:)мне понравилось:)
<andrex> ну я пока не юзал тока посмотрел) может тоже поравится
<baronos[w]> угу и тут же появились сообщества с попками девок, ща сделают закрытые с порнухой\фильмами
<bane> нормально че
<bane> пипл хавает
<bane> все довольны
<Scrimmer> andrex, утречко
<andrex> Scrimmer: вечерко
<fx_> че такое гугл+
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тебя на гугле забанили?
<andrex> хы, его походу пожизни забанили
<Hanno4ka> а меня как-то забанили в гугле, было дело)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не верю.
<skai-falkorr> baronos[w]: у меня мегафон сломался
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus: ну это уже твое личное дело, верить или нет)
<skai-falkorr> baronos[w]: он днем 8 мегабит сейчас на торрентах выдает
<baronos[w]> skai-falkorr: нормуль, лови волну,качай пока даёт :) а то потом опять критические дни будут))
<skai-falkorr> ну так качаю:)пока сломались:)
<Hanno4ka> точно уже не помню, но типа с хоста было слишком много запростов в гугл) вот он и забанил, но как там разрулили наши админы, я не знаю
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 7 гигов лимит и привет )
<skai-falkorr> JohnDoe_71Rus: 7 гигов че?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у меги есть лимит. потом 64к
<skai-falkorr> ну я за последние 12 часов выкачал 31гб
<skai-falkorr> на 3жи
<baronos[w]> JohnDoe_71Rus: мы в сутки до 20-30 гигов выкачиваем))
<Hanno4ka> Оо хотю себе такую скорость
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у нас в области да, на 3G. 4G они только внедряють
<skai-falkorr> а с начала месяца около 350гб
<skai-falkorr> за 11 дней
<skai-falkorr> с момедки
<skai-falkorr> безо всяких четырежишек
<JohnDoe_71Rus> skai-falkorr: http://tula.megafon.ru/tariffs/options/unlim_inet/internet_s.html вот как пример
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и еще глянь в особенностях, режут p2p днем
<skai-falkorr> а у меня шейпилка у них сломалась:)
<andrex> пойду скажу чтоб починили)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: алгоритм оптимизировала?
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus: какой? Оо
<JohnDoe_71Rus> сортировки :) али у тебя их много
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus: эм... не помню)
<Hanno4ka> че-то ваш тульский мегафон нифига не открывается
<andrex> у меня на бвк помню, в новый год трафик не считался, потом как посчитали уужс
<JohnDoe_71Rus> :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: закон о доступе детей в интернет )
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus: это ты о чем?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: http://zapret-info.gov.ru/ наверно тоже не откроется )
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus: ну этот открылся, да я вспомнила, у вас там совсем беспредел в инете)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> угу
<JohnDoe_71Rus> взрослым людям не дают почитать как покончить с собой кольнувшись
<Hanno4ka> только это меня не касается :Р я не гражданка россии и не нахожусь на ее территоориии
<Hanno4ka> пф, чтобы получить суицидальные наклонности достаточно послушать крематорий
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а вот какими неведомыми тропами твой пакет бежит тебя касается )
<Hanno4ka> а эти сайтики так себе, ничего интересного
<JohnDoe_71Rus> крематорий это Григоряна? позитивная музычка
<Hanno4ka> у нас тут один купил http://www.raspberrypie.org/ такую вот штуку) небольшой \в прямом смысле\ компуторчик на линухе)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> skai-falkorr: какой у тебя регион?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: угу. вкусная штучка
<JohnDoe_71Rus> сейчас таких много. и на андрюше тоже
<Hanno4ka> ну так что, мне пришлось тут ему с консоольки синоптик поставить, еще кой чего)
<Hanno4ka> картина маслом, девушка настраивает линух толстому бродатому и волосатому дяденьке)))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: https://www.miniand.com/products/Hackberry%20A10%20Developer%20Board вкусней черники будет
<andrex> ты же не девушко, ты чего забаваеш то))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: подробности опустим. существо женского полу )
<Hanno4ka> andrex: чет я не поняла, что ты имеешь ввиду?
<Hanno4ka> andrex: на сиськи нарываешься?
<skai-falkorr> JohnDoe_71Rus: сибирский
<andrex> да так, проехали), можеш логи посмотреть повспоминать
<skai-falkorr> Hanno4ka: фраза дня:)
<Hanno4ka> andrex: ну так я совсем забывчвая и логов нету (
<andrex> !logs > Hanno4ka
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, please see my private message
<baronos[w]> !logs > Hanno4ka
<Scrimmer> !logs > Scrimmer
<ubuntuhelp> Scrimmer, please see my private message
<JohnDoe_71Rus> "у меня все ходы записаны. небыло ладьи" (с)
<skai-falkorr> рашка, блин. СК провел в общей сложности 5 обысков. у свидетелей дела. не у подозреваемых. у свидетелей. им так понравилось, что они забыли о том, что можно сделать запрос и получить доказательства в мирном порядке у
<skai-falkorr> свидетелей?
<Scrimmer> а валвы молодцы, выпускают свой аналог консолей на линухе
<Hanno4ka> ну тогда придется напомнить дату))) а что еще за жабер логи?
<Scrimmer> такие хитрые
<baronos[w]> унофициал ченел ubuntu-ru@conference.jabber.ru
<Hanno4ka> у меня дома винда не пережила проверку оборудования(
<JohnDoe_71Rus> skai-falkorr: слышал, бывший министр обороны не виноват совсем. его подчиненные обманули
<skai-falkorr> JohnDoe_71Rus: а причем тут МО? тут пока свидетелей болотного дела трясут
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а, болотное. так давно трясут
<skai-falkorr> ну так трясли подозреваемых. а сейчас свидетелей
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вроде Ксюша и была свидетелем. а обыск был. денюжку нашли. потом правда вернуть пришлось
<Scrimmer> skai-falkorr, а че за дело то?
<baronos[w]> революция
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Scrimmer: по митингам на болотной площади
<skai-falkorr> Scrimmer: да про очередные "они готовились сокрушить великую россию и царя"
<Scrimmer> оу
<jlewka> к концу света готовитесь?
<baronos[w]> у меня вчера ложный был
<fx_> ну так кто нить ставил nodejs+ php ?))
<Scrimmer> jlewka, да вот епонятн, будет он или нет
<Scrimmer> просто я вот сижу дмаю, сдавать ету сессию или не?)
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/news/kernel/8576018
<Hanno4ka> очень интересно... а какую фс лучше всего для обычного домашнего компьютера?
<[Raiden]> Сложный вопрос. )
<[Raiden]> Я бы отмел сразу те , что требут дополнительных модулей и не входят в ядро. ЯДаже если они хорошие типа zfs
<[Raiden]> т.к. это неудобство, лишние телодвижения
<[Raiden]> и получается в итоге либо экст4, либо бтрфс
<Civil|2> [Raiden]: еще xfs
<[Raiden]> если более старые не рассматривать
<[Raiden]> Ну, ага.
<Civil|2> и вот про btrfs можно поспорить еще
<[Raiden]> оно есть в дефолтном ядре
<[Raiden]> инсталяьторы поддерживают
<[Raiden]> хначит можно рассматривать для дома )
<[Raiden]> В убунте правда нету спецсредств для работы с ней, кроме бтрфс-утилс и  apt-btrfs-snapshot
<[Raiden]> Т.е. дефраг из гуи сделать не получится, придется открыть терминал и т.д.
<Hanno4ka> ну я обычно ехт4 использую... тупо по незнанию других)
<[Raiden]> Может оно и к лучшему.
<Civil|2> [Raiden]: просто у btrfs до сих пор не работает нормально fsck
<[Raiden]> )
<Civil|2> и увы не потому, что невозможно его побить...
<[Raiden]> Может быть. У меня правда проверяет
<[Raiden]> есть в общем 3 раздела, 1 со сзатием злиб , два с лзо. фск проверяет, дефраг дефрагментирует и т.д.
<[Raiden]> убунта 12.10
<[Raiden]> но является ли она лучше дял дома чем экст4 сложный вопрос )
<[Raiden]> если кроме хранения файлов ничего не надо то ничем не лучше.
<Hanno4ka> я поняла, я гений )))) чтобы похудеть нудно есть сладости
<baronos[w]> мм, нудно есть сладости? дык не ешь
<Hanno4ka> хД в смысле нужно
<baronos[w]> дак вот почему я с детства такой худой
<Hanno4ka> а девчонки, вечно сидащие на диете - дуры!
 * Hanno4ka извиняется за офтоп, и больше не будет
<artus> Hanno4ka, скушай конфетку и не переживай :)
<Hanno4ka> я и так целыми днями ем конфеты, но у нас тут завелось конфетное приведение оо
<[Raiden]> сча смотрю про советское оружие фильм. Постепенаня унификация давала удобство. Например части пулемета можно было заменять другими или ночной прицел подходящий сразу к целому набору оружия.
<[Raiden]> Вот надо софт так же писать.
<[Raiden]> вместо 100500 редакторов 1  подходящий к любому де и любому уровню пользователя и т.д.
<[Raiden]> это ещё упростило бы процесс обучения пользователя
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: емакс?
<[Raiden]> пулемета (редактора)
<[Raiden]> :)
<[Raiden]> может быть. Что-то модульное как емакс со скриптингом и т.д.
<[Raiden]> только более френдли пожалуй )
<[Raiden]> Может даже так что бы модули и функционал не были  привязаны к той части котоаря рисует интерфейс. Что бы можно было иметь и гтк и кути ифейс, одинакового функционала. или на 1 тулките но подстраиваемый )
<[Raiden]> ну или как-то так
<[Raiden]> И редактор в этой идее только пример. Весь софт такой надо )
<[Raiden]> Это просто мысли навеянные фильмом
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], получается - всё писать на Х-ах
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: может и так. Но если функционал редактирования вынести в либы, то можно иметь и кли морду как сед и псевдографическую как мкэдит и т.д.
<[Raiden]> ну в теории )
<[Raiden]> В общем-то консоль-то особо не нужна. Тольк оадминам и для автоматизации. Я например на телефоне не использую консоль и рад этому.
<[Raiden]> всему своё время )
<[Raiden]> в линуксе на данном этапе правда всё ещё нужна, т.к. гуи  как де так и прикладнйо сотф во многом ущербны.
<[Raiden]> консоль сглаживает
<SergeyIT> это да )
<[Raiden]> Пример могу сегодняшний привести. Я могу деврагментировать бтрфс с консоли, а графического инструмента просто нету
<baronos[w]> [Raiden]: получаешь права рут, заходишь в эмулятор терминала вводишь su, потом устанавливаешь apk паккет pm install *.apk :)
<[Raiden]> а смысл если я могу пальцем на апк нажать
<baronos[w]> а вот ставил я прошивку, а там небыло эксплорера, пришлось так вот)
<[Raiden]> прошивка телефона это далеко от пользователя. Этим занимается дай бог 1 % - они могут использовать телефон как угодно - их право.
<[Raiden]> А для меня это готовое устройсво выполняющее нужные мне действия изначально
<baronos[w]> а мне понравился андройд на нетбуке, даже в игры поиграл))
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Я не противник консоли. Тольк оя считаю она не должна быть чем-то  предовым и тем более не должна быть чем-то одним. Наличие решения в консоли и отсутствие в гуи - гвоорит только о плохой продумманности гуи или о его неготовности
<[Raiden]> может быть что-то редкое можно и в консоль выносить, спору нет. как netsh в винде или stasklist )
<baronos[w]> винда четкий пример) вообще не готовое по)
<[Raiden]> Мне кажется более четкий чем примеры в линукс. Я там могу работать с фс из гуи. например )  Ифаервол могу настроить в гуи.
<[Raiden]> гуи там на порядок более развит
<baronos[w]> я вайфай не раздал даже в гуе и цмд. и даже с платной программой. грешил на андройд, но нет, зашел в лайф кубунту и в несколько кликов это сделал
<[Raiden]> А я раздал просто установив софт идущий с адаптером в комплекте
<[Raiden]> А в линуксе потратил 2 дня, пока не нашел кривую программу которую написал какой-то малчьик с местног офорума
<[Raiden]> :)
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: тобиш теперь гномощелист знает про кеды больше, чем ты?
<baronos[w]> из под коробки не пригодная ОС, в отличии от линукса.
<skai-falkorr> хехехе
<[Raiden]> в общем ещё писат ьи писать. Но пред этим нужна унификация базы, в том числе и тулкитов
<[Raiden]> что кстати возможно никогда не произоёдёт
<[Raiden]> ты мне кстати мысль подкинул. надо попробовать wicd вместо нм, может он сразу сумеет
<baronos[w]> и собака, не тормозит кде даже с флешки :(
<[Raiden]> в 4.10 обещают ускоренную индексацию.
<[Raiden]> убег на час +-
<baronos[w]> кстать че вот мне не понрвилось, ддак это туева туча настроек. перетаскивание всего и вся. вот в гном3 панель, дак панель ничего лишнего и все вросто, чтоб чето убрать нужно либо расширение либо часть кода удалить)
<baronos[w]> а настраивать её под себя, это же ппц, это как в начале освоения линукс)
<baronos[w]> но, не тормозит)
<[Raiden]> При блокировании виджетов не таскается. Зато если надо, создается сколько угодно , где угодно, лбой длинны, высоты и т.д.
<[Raiden]> А панель в гноме, как просто лось в анекдоте
<baronos[w]> дык это классно,он есть и он с рогами, и пилить их не надо чтоб сделть из них лекарство)
<[Raiden]> с рогами зато простите без яиц.
<Lex_S> [19:20:21] <+baronos[w]> кстать че вот мне не понрвилось, ддак это туева туча настроек. перетаскивание всего и вся. вот в гном3 панель, дак панель ничего лишнего
<Lex_S> действительно
<Lex_S> даже чтобы раскладку иметь возможность менять, пришлось ставить сторонний пакет
<Lex_S> там слишком суровый минимализм
<baronos[w]> ну как бы в норм осях он автоматом с системой ставится уже ;)
<Lex_S> )
<baronos[w]> а в конструкторных системах тяжко)
<Lex_S> ну хз
<Lex_S> с кедами проблем никогда не было)
<baronos[w]> зато у некоторых скрипт sgfxi сносит кеды, а у некторых ничего, ставит дрова :D
<Lex_S> эм, а что это?)
<baronos[w]> скрипт для установки дров ати\нвидиа
<Lex_S> ыы
<Lex_S> ещё и скрипт есть
<baronos[w]> кстати под арчем его тоже вроде как юзают
<baronos[w]> можноуказать любую версию, или откатить,или переставиться на открытый драйвер)
<skai-falkorr> http://storage2.static.itmages.com/i/12/1211/h_1355239753_2930860_ecd6090add.png
<skai-falkorr> а кто сказал. что в поездах легко
<Lex_S> %)
<Lex_S> baronos[w]: как же это я столько времени сидел на атишном блобе в кедах и ниразу их не снёс?)
<baronos[w]> Lex_S: у райдена спроси))
<Lex_S> у него убунта штоле?
<baronos[w]> страшнее, у него кубунту :D
<Lex_S> не, ну кубунту в принципе неплохо готовят
<[Raiden]> Lex_S: в кде для смены раскладки сторонний механизм?
<[Raiden]> Вы чот-то делаете не так (с)
<Lex_S> я про гном говорил
<Lex_S> в кде как раз всё по человечески сделано
<[Raiden]> ясно, я не так понял фразу
<[Raiden]> согласен
<[Raiden]> Кубунта для кедовода очень удобна, тем что можно ставить с ппа текущие версии кде. Так можно не везде. Если не считать ролинги, то фактически только в опенсусе и  кубунте. Для остальных собирают либо позже либо совсем нет
<[Raiden]> Вообще удобство просто слово, смотяр что иметь в виду ) Можно например пакетную систему иметь ввиду. Тем кто привык к рпм будет не удобно
<[Raiden]> независимо от других свойств
<[Raiden]> Мне чувак из росы сказал, что начиная с 4.10.2 планируют тоже реп завести для текущих релизов.
<[Raiden]> На опеннете попался
<[Raiden]> Meizu MX2 рутированы из коробки. В россии предзаказ появился
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udHDP6MLMog
<skai-falkorr> хочу какую нить дико глупую и молодую няшку:)чтоб как в зоопарке смотреть на нее и смеяться
<Radichost> горностая заведи
<Radichost> у брата был, он потом шкуру снял, и сделал чучуло
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/26/Marmota_marmota_Alpes2.jpg?uselang=ru
<[Raiden]> заведи сурка
<Radichost> и потом как билл мюрей чокнешься))
<admin-skif-biz> кто-нибудь из под бубунты прошивки заливал через UART ??
<admin-skif-biz> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<admin-skif-biz> спят все
<tagezi> всем привет )
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: дэнь добрi
<Radichost> надо в африку ехать, в нигерию или в кению.
<[Raiden]> китайское айкидо http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKbmMmXdoa4
<Radichost> http://cs7001.userapi.com/v7001267/249a/kySc8UYAzt8.jpg
<tagezi> [Raiden]: красивая штука, только к айкидо отношение почти не имеет )))
<[Raiden]> конечно нет. Но принципы похожи
<Scrimmer> tagezi, превед
<tagezi> Scrimmer: сам ты )
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AHENrUyFsV4
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ты увлёкся эзотерикой? ))
<[Raiden]> только гимнастической составляющей ) Без идеологии и мистики )
<[Raiden]> Асаны из йоги штука широко известная. Мостик и березку многие по школе знают.
<[Raiden]> Там тоже это есть и т.д. Без идеологической фигни
<[Raiden]> у них гимнастика вроде называется хатхой ) Что в общем тоже не важно. Можно просто взять интересные моменты дял себя
<tagezi> [Raiden]: короче, ты наконец решил делать зарядку по утрам )
<[Raiden]> точно. Хотя бы пару раз в неделю ))
<tagezi> [Raiden]: мне йога не катит.. я пока решил плавание и велосипед, самое то )))
<[Raiden]> Этоо же ок. Но велик это статика для кистей  и рук и однообразная нагрузка на ноги. Если к этому добавить несколько остановок  и зарядку  будет лучше :)
<[Raiden]> это тоже*
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], педали надо не давит, а крутить и не будет однообразия
<[Raiden]> )
<skai-falkorr> Sergey_IT: у него велик 4х колесный и с круглым рулем. его еще автомобилем называют:)
<[Raiden]> ну крутишь же  не по разному. Даже если менять нагрузку, движение одно и то же.
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], а ты пробовал?
<[Raiden]> у меня какой-то китайский ашанбайк со скоростями. Но дя парка хватает
<[Raiden]> ага
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], а ноги закреплены в педалях?
<[Raiden]> неа. Это мне не подходит
<[Raiden]> это дял шоссейников больше )
<Sergey_IT> и для терковиков
<[Raiden]> а я тропинки люблю  и бугорки. И что бы ногу можно было легко снять
<Sergey_IT> трек*
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ты просто наверное на фитнес не ходил.. там оочень разнообразная нагрузка получается, почти на все группы мышц.. есдинственное, после тренировки хорошобы потянуться малёк )
<[Raiden]> вы чего-то путаете. Я не говорил про фитнес, я говорил про велосипед
<[Raiden]> фитнес как раз предполагает разные нагрузки. Катание на велосипеде - нет.
<tagezi> ну так там на велике тренировки тоже есть ))) есть спец упражнения на велике..типа кактаешься и делаешь )
<[Raiden]> Это как раз то что я предложил
<[Raiden]> не, на велике конечн отоже можно оторвать одну руку и покрутить ) спору нет )
<[Raiden]> или ногами в стороны подрыгать )
<[Raiden]> ты просто сказал про басейн и велосипед
<andrex> хы, укого руку оторвать?
<tagezi> ну да.. зимой то тренажер бует, а летом будет бег )
<[Raiden]> andrex: )
<[Raiden]> В русском есть некоторые неоднозначные моменты
<andrex> ну нужно доделывать предложения, оторвать руку от руля и помохать
<[Raiden]> ага )
<[Raiden]> У меня английский вариант получился, когда смысл есть только если известен контекст
<andrex> угу
<[Raiden]> Они любят несколько страниц значений на 1 слово навешивать
<[Raiden]> Лексикон в общем у них маленький ))
<[Raiden]> Что-то я разговорился, пойду в афк.
<[Raiden]> В общем уставшие руки надо отрывать. Пусть вырастают отдохнувшие.
<[Raiden]> :)
<andrex> как у ящерицы
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BlmZxeJI_O4
<[Raiden]> в этом видео интересный вид отжимания с мячиком
<[Raiden]> на 17 минуте если кто не хочет целиком
<Scrimmer> [Raiden], а ты в совершенствование тела подался?)
<[Raiden]> Ну в общем да. Смотрю как другие занимаются и думаю что завтра начну. А завтра так же.
<[Raiden]> :)
<[Raiden]> ну так немножко занимаюсь. Не как про, а просто что бы  было, потому что за компом часто и т.д. Разминка в виде вращательных упражнений на суставы и растяжки. отжимания, гантельки турник...  Велосипед летом :)
<[Raiden]> У меня тут леска на кухне натянута  дял сушки белья. Иногда вешаю полотенце и играю с бокс в общем.  Подешел, отошел, уклоны, удары. Получается аэробика или фитнесс. Как угодноможно назвать
<tagezi> лан, всем снов
<Scrimmer> за велосипед уважаю
<Scrimmer> только зря, что только летом
<Scrimmer> зимой классно :)
<Scrimmer> в сугроб на велике зарылся и норм
<artus> а к весне, когда сугробы растають тебя найдуть
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> кстати холод хорошо ссохраняет
<Scrimmer> ага, сугроб расстаял, а я дальше поехал
<[Raiden]> угу, можно стукнуться и приложить снежок к синяку
<shenmue> конечно будет холодно но через пять минут полная нечуствительность победит холод =)
<artus> в машинке коронера
<Sergey_IT> зимой на лыжах надо
<Scrimmer> или на борде
<Scrimmer> или на жопке
<Scrimmer> или линолиум
<Sergey_IT> сейчас мало на лыжах ходят (
<artus> не сезон же)) асфальт снегом замело ))
<Scrimmer> у нас была скамейка, обшитая линолиумом, каждую зиму ее снимали и катались
<Scrimmer> санки на троих-четверых, было круто
<IchEsseDichAuf> скрипты наутилуса можно в 3.4 версии обратно прикрутить?
<admin-skif-biz> как в screen отключить сессии detached ?? ((
<Scrimmer> как установить стим?(
<admin-skif-biz> и ваще, кто-нить прошивал из под убунты UART
<IchEsseDichAuf> Scrimmer: dpkg -i steam.deb
<Kyshtynbai> шо есть уже пакед?
<IchEsseDichAuf> второй месяц вот уж пошёл.
<andrex> покед то есть тока тестирование закрытое
<Kyshtynbai> IchEsseDichAuf: а какие скрипты ты имеешь ввиду? В репах есть какие-то nautilus- дальне табом
<andrex> такшто если не приглашен то смысла нет
<IchEsseDichAuf> в бету уже всех добавили, кто желание изьявил
<Scrimmer> да ето ж сарказм был (
<Kyshtynbai> Ну закрытое это я знаю, да, я думал вышла уже.
<Scrimmer> все вопросы задавали, я тоже хотел быть крутым!
<Scrimmer> кстати, и играет кто в игры из стима под линухой?
<Scrimmer> не пробовали запустить такую игру, как dota 2?
<IchEsseDichAuf> Kyshtynbai: те, которые в контекстном меню были раньше.
<Kyshtynbai> у меня запустился торчлайт и абадон и нормально пошли даже. Но я играю в них в нативные версии.
<Kyshtynbai> IchEsseDichAuf: хм, ну я даже не знаю, я не особо пользуюсь таким делом.
<Scrimmer> хотя какие игры
<_d4vid> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8qwHYpLjaKI& заказал я себе зимний сет
<IchEsseDichAuf> ну я теперь тоже.
<Scrimmer> а дорого стоит доставка?
<_d4vid> 20 евро встало
<_d4vid> до германии
<Scrimmer> ты в германии? о_0
<_d4vid> да
<Scrimmer> и как там у вас?)
<_d4vid> холодно)
<shenmue> так вам и надо
<_d4vid> :)
<shenmue> как в германии отмечают 9 мая?
<_d4vid> никак
<Scrimmer> грустно
<IchEsseDichAuf> устраивают салют.
<_d4vid> лол
<[Raiden]> вроде отмечают. Я видел как-то в какой-то передаче радостного старика котоырй говорил спасибо что спасли ег острану от фашизма.
<_d4vid> где же салют пускают?
<[Raiden]> точнее есть те кто отмечает
<_d4vid> о 9 майе незнают в моём городе ..
<shenmue> надо бы напомнить
<IchEsseDichAuf> в восточной части 8 мая было днём освобождения, просто повод не пойти на работу.
<shenmue> какой там пароль у военных? забыл уже
<_d4vid> я в ддр не жил)
<_d4vid> незнаю даже что они там праздновали
<shenmue> ддр это память такая
<shenmue> а вот с географией у мну проблема
<_d4vid> восточная германия до 91 года
<_d4vid> когда была поделена германия был гдр и фрг
<_d4vid> в гдр тоесть*
<IchEsseDichAuf> восточная германия до сих пор есть, и ещё долго будет, пока они не перемрут.
<shenmue> http://citforum.ru/news/29504/ кстати новость интересная. хоть что то новое
<shenmue> а то долеко на одних транзисторах не уедем
<shenmue> и так со скайнетом опаздываем по графику
<Scrimmer> shenmue, а знаешь что ?
<Sergey_IT> shenmue, новое и у нас есть, только производить кто будет (
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qDSjBTJsi4U
<Sergey_IT> gaga_rin, что то ты все молчишь (
<shenmue> ну я могу на любых станках работать. точность высокая ибо делал корпуса для линз для ракет с лазерным наведением. а там точность в микронах
<shenmue> это к тому что можно самим выпускать =)
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVvrvjz9NtA
<shenmue> у меня кстати подписка о неразглошении закончилась
<Sergey_IT> shenmue, много что народ может делать... так ведь не дают
<[Raiden]> случайно попалось пока смотрел ролики про гдр http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Bz6G2mXzo0
#ubuntu-ru 2012-12-12
<jlewka> всем привет
<bane> ну здравствуй. человек со странным ником
<jlewka> подскажите а можно в регулряке  указать поиск до первонахождения, смысл в том парсю url адреса и мне нужно из него удалить все лишнее, то есть http://img.rugion.ru/_img/design/default/themes/misc/logos/social/vkontakte.ru/12x12.png привести к виду img.rugion.ru
<jlewka> делаю так grep -Po '(?<=http:\/\/).+\.\w{2,3}(?=\/.*)' , но
<jlewka> в итоге получаю img.rugion.ru/_img/design/default/themes/misc/logos/social/vkontakte.ru
<jlewka> можно конечно это сделать в несколько грепов, но хочется все уместить в одной регулярке...
<bane> чет я пропустил чтото
<jlewka> подскажите а можно в регулряке  указать поиск до первонахождения, смысл в том парсю url адреса и мне нужно из него удалить все лишнее, то есть http://img.rugion.ru/_img/design/default/themes/misc/logos/social/vkontakte.ru/12x12.png привести к виду img.rugion.ru
<jlewka> делаю так grep -Po '(?<=http:\/\/).+\.\w{2,3}(?=\/.*)' , но
<jlewka> можно конечно это сделать в несколько грепов, но хочется все уместить в одной регулярке...
<jlewka> моя регулярка возвращает img.rugion.ru/_img/design/default/themes/misc/logos/social/vkontakte.ru
<bane> jlewka: гдет можно указать энд карактер
<bane> укажи слеш в качестве его
<jlewka> не вижу в грепе подобные опции(
<jlewka> о сделал,  всего лишь надо было воткнуть "?"  в правильное место)
<jlewka> grep -Po '(?<=http:\/\/).+?\.\w{2,3}(?=\/.+)'  вообщем стало так, если кому интересно
<jlewka> ток бы еще разобраться почему это вообще заработало бы..)
<bane> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<tagezi> всем привет
<Scrimmer> tagezi, привет
<tagezi> Scrimmer: привет
<bane> тагези тагезивич?
<baronos[w]> аааааартус ты хде?)
<Hanno4ka> лошадка, лошаааадкаааааа
<mayday> Это уже даже не белочка..
<fx_> ку
<skai-falkorr> Hanno4ka: ееееежик!
<Hanno4ka> skai-falkorr: я колююючая \злобный хохот\
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, сел на ежика, чтоль?  )
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: а еще культурным человеком казался. ты не знаешь ежика в тумане?
<[Raiden]> Ближе к концу комент от lennier http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/screenshots/8579046
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ты чем пользовался для настройки цветового баланса?
<[Raiden]> Я не помню что бы настраивал что-то такое
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ты вроде даже через крон там что-то крутил )
<[Raiden]> а.. xgamma
<tagezi> чуть краснее
<tagezi> во.. точно
<tagezi> [Raiden]: а как ставил? )))
<[Raiden]> ну так например  xgamma -ggamma 0.75 -bgamma 0.75 -rgamma 0.8
<tagezi> не
<tagezi> E: Для пакета «xgamma» не найден кандидат на установку
<[Raiden]> это не пакет, это команда
<tagezi> о_О
<tagezi> блин.. а я думал пакет.. к ней же ещё гуи есть
<[Raiden]> пакет x11-xserver-utils
<tagezi> панятно
<tagezi> меня вот это запутало: Пакет xgamma недоступен, но упомянут в списке зависимостей другого пакета.
<[Raiden]> гуи вроде зовется redshift , тут кто-то советовал
<tagezi> ну редшифт вроде только в красный уводит
<tagezi> мне нужно белый настроить
<[Raiden]> угу
<tagezi> а то у меня в бука и на каждом разные цвета, хотя настройки одинаковые
<[Raiden]> а у тебя какая видеокарта? в nvidia-settings можно настроить
<tagezi> не, встроеная интел
<[Raiden]> ясно )
<tagezi> интересно, а в биосе цвета не настраиваются?
<[Raiden]> белый лучше настроить монитором если позволяет гамму покрутить. Взять белый лист какой-нить и по нему ) Либо по всяким спец картинкам\прогам.
<[Raiden]> в биосе нет. Монитор либо софт
<tagezi> у меня бук
<[Raiden]> у буков и мониторов эпл только софт
<tagezi> ясн, спасибо.. пойду развлекаться
<Scrimmer> странный пиджин
<[Raiden]> настройка цвета важна для про граффики, где ввод на печать есть. Или если стоят рядом 2 монитора и беспокоит что 1 зеленый, другйо красный. А когда смотрелка 1 , к любому виду привыкнешь за день )
<[Raiden]> Хотя поиграться конечно можно )
<[Raiden]> Есть ещё картинки с елевидными полутонами дял выставления яркости и контраста
<[Raiden]> *вывод
<tagezi> [Raiden]: да я доче ноут купил, а там белый как розовый
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> как называется?
<[Raiden]> мой моник кстати тоже изрядно привирал. Я взял значения из 1 обзора и мне показалось что стало лучше.
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: ой, а у тебя доча есть? это так мило ^_^
<tagezi> k53e на i5 с intel video и 500 гигов
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: да
<tagezi> блин, купил ей как себе ноут спеуиально, что бы проблем было как можно меньше... не получилось
<[Raiden]> может тебе в фирму позовнить просто. Скажи что заметил что этот образец отдает в красный и хочешь поменять )
<[Raiden]> матрица просто может быть другого оемщика. или например твой образец врёт в синий или зеленый и тебе кажется что этот розовый :)
<[Raiden]> tagezi: интересно, к ноутам не прилагаются файлы с цветовым профилем как к мониторам? )
<tagezi> эм... интересное предложение.. в гимпе белый у меня менее белый чем у неё
<[Raiden]> гг
<tagezi> блин, и чо делать то? бегать по квартире с фотоаппаратом и смотреть? )
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> можешь сделать как планировал, софтово изменить как больше нравится
<[Raiden]> или забить
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ну, она просто фотошопу учиться... в гимпе будет редактировать нужно что бы цвета были похожи
<tagezi> мнето побврвбвну что у меня, главное что бы глаза не резало
<tagezi> у неё из-за того что красного больше даже приятнее тема, меньше глаза устают
<[Raiden]> попробуй набери xgamma -ggamma 1.0 -bgamma 1.0 -rgamma 0.98
<tagezi> это у кого? у меня или у неё? ))
<[Raiden]> у неё )
<[Raiden]> или  xgamma -ggamma 1.0 -bgamma 1.0 -rgamma 1.05 у мебя для успокоения ))
<[Raiden]>  
<tagezi> и иксы перегрузить?
<[Raiden]> совсем забыл. Сегодня 12.12.12 , с чем я вас и поздравляю
<[Raiden]> нет, сразу меняется
<[Raiden]> до перезагрузки
<[Raiden]> Если мало  другую цифру впиши )
<tagezi> угу, понятно
<tagezi> а как что бы навсегда сделать?
<[Raiden]> Ну , этой программой только в автозагрузку, если кде ,  systemsettings - запуск и завершение , там
<[Raiden]> Вполне возможно что ещё есть опции для xorg.conf , вообще без какой-либо программы
<tagezi> лан, нужно тогда копать
<tagezi> спасибо
<[Raiden]> через это ещё можно  xrandr --output VGA1 --gamma 1.0:1.0:1.0
<[Raiden]> а через конфиг Gamma 0.66 0.66 0.45 , в секцию монитор. Будет работать или нет не знаю. В гугле попалось
<[Raiden]> В этом примере интересно чувак гамму выставил. далеко от 1.0
<[Raiden]> ой блин какое всё синее и темное )  Я его значения попробовал  xgamma -ggamma 0.66 -bgamma  0.66 -rgamma  0.45
<tagezi> да.. я тоже на своём что бы добиться почти как на новом выставил уже дадеко от нуля
<tagezi> интересно, а контраст как поправить? )
<[Raiden]> яркость будет как-то так  xrandr --output VGA1 --brightness 1.0
<[Raiden]> а контраст хз
<tagezi> угу, если можно яркость значит гдето и констраст
<tagezi> [Raiden]: лан, спасибо.. позвонил жена, сказал что будут гости, пойду заниматься менее интелектуальными занятиями )))
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> контраст подозреваю что никак. Если только равномерно все значения гаммы менять, будет похожий эффект
<baronos[w]> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos[w], Ну понг, и что?
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Понг.
<[Raiden]> доза гугла http://www.3dnews.ru/news/639004
<[Raiden]> по некоторым прогнозам доля андройда в этом году может занять 70% рынка смартфонов
<[Raiden]> Я думаю если бы гугл занялся десктопом, они бы смогли завоевать весть мир )
<Kyshtynbai> чем ведроид десктопный отличался бы от той же бубунты?
<Kyshtynbai> никс он и есть никс. Но убунта пока не завоевала мира.
<Hanno4ka> честно говоря, после прочтения некоторых произведений Азимова и смотря на сегодняшние новости в айти, мне становится страшно....
<[Raiden]> совсем нет.
<Kyshtynbai> Вот если бы они занялись совместимостью приложений винды и ведроида...
<[Raiden]> я думаю он мог бы быть другим и по качеству и по виду.
<[Raiden]> Не такой как убунта
<Kyshtynbai> юнити намбер 2 :)  ?
<Kyshtynbai> поеду на рынок за мясом.
<[Raiden]> юникс и есть юникс практиески ни о чем фраза.  Макос тоже юникс, причем не только по строению
<[Raiden]> и он отличается от убунты
<baronos[w]> а мне понравился андройд на нетбуке, шустрый, удобный
<artus> ку
<baronos[w]> жаль собрать не могу полсностью рабочим
<baronos[w]> artus: знц на взлет пошла?)
<artus> baronos[w], не, вааще не доступен сервак ) ща буду узначать чегой случилось то
<baronos[w]> печалька)
<baronos[w]> artus: а я стим запустил на д7)
<artus> baronos[w], линки порвало, снегс-с
<[Raiden]> Kyshtynbai: ты сам то понял что сказал? Зачем на мобильнике или планшете софт от винды?
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> baronos[w], оно уже сьедобное?
<baronos[w]> artus: ну амнезию запустил щас играю)
<artus> baronos[w], а я мандаринку чищу
<baronos[w]> artus: а у меня тоже есть :P
<baronos[w]> artus: http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1212/h_1355316000_3535506_618125c092.png
<Hanno4ka> а что это за адская штука? Оо
<baronos[w]> где?
<baronos[w]> с зарплаты сделаю новогодний подарок себе закину 1-2к на стим :)
<artus> лучше пропей :D
<baronos[w]> печень уже не та :(
<baronos[w]> да и пить нре интересно
<baronos[w]> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos[w], Fail!
<[Raiden]> себе или valve?
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos[w]> хеех, белоснежка няшка  ~:)
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.ru/d/7/0/a/c/d44da8aa14c7a622477e899ec2e.jpg
<[Raiden]> неплохая реклама спорта...
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.ru/4/8/c/e/e/187f4d2536683fb1a968ddf839b.jpg
<artus> echo "The date is: $(date +%D)"  :D
<baronos[w]> artus: ну все, идем в криостат на 1000 лет)
<artus> baronos[w], угу
<baronos[w]> artus: погялдел я паранорман, ну так се мульт. а вот саундтрек из белоснежки теперь ппц надолго у меня в голове))
<artus> какой такой белоснежк?
<baronos[w]> artus: Белоснежка и месть гномов фильм :D
 * baronos[w] косо поглядел на свой рабочий стол Gnome 3
<[Raiden]> ...крайне редкий
<[Raiden]> рабочий стол Gnome 3
<[Raiden]> )
<skai-falkorr> baronos[w]: а я его уже заыл:-Р
<skai-falkorr> baronos[w]: и криостата достаточно на 100 лет
<baronos[w]> skai-falkorr: ты про саундтрек писал, что забыл?)
<skai-falkorr> baronos[w]: ну да. а вторая мысль - это про криостат. две разные
<skai-falkorr> чувак, соберись. это было 4 минуты назад
<skai-falkorr> looper dskj;bkb ,k.htqre
<skai-falkorr> выложили блюрейку
<baronos[w]> я из кухни только что пришел)
<skai-falkorr> скоро рипчики будут
<baronos[w]> looper я давно уже поглядел
<skai-falkorr> всякие недокачества - это плёёёёхо
<baronos[w]> в двд смотрел дублированный
<baronos[w]> мне честно не понравился фильмец
<[Raiden]> а ад на колесах не смотрели последнюю часть? Одна из самый крутых серий.
<[Raiden]> ых
<skai-falkorr> я его перестал смотреть после 1 сезона. начало второго было унылым и я не стал продолжать
<[Raiden]> после этого сериала складывается впечатление что  всё сша сеть банд с поделенными участками сфер влияния и нишами бизнеса.
<[Raiden]> )
<skai-falkorr> эммм... а оно так и есть. весь мир так и есть
<[Raiden]> наверное да. И полицейские там грамотно работают , усаживая всякую мелочь и то что банды подкинуть.
<[Raiden]> А когда случается удивительное, впрягаются адвокаты и кто надо выходит )
<skai-falkorr> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=35582
<[Raiden]> в 3.7 много интересных изменний, вчера читал. Есть изменения ускоряющие  бтрфс
<[Raiden]> как pf выйдет - поставлю
<baronos[w]_> artus: сегодня сервер не поднимится? :)
<baronos[w]_> ну вот и стим чат в эмпати прикрутил :)
<artus> baronos[w]_, жа вот фиг его знает, должен
<baronos[w]_> я сегдня тоже пишу много слов с буквой ж)
<artus> )))
<baronos[w]_> ура у меня есть первый друг в стим и инвайт на доту2 :D
<artus> baronos[w]_, все, мы тебя потеряли
<baronos[w]_> ыыы
<[Raiden]> http://web.archive.org/web/20060820020506im_/http://www.neonbox.org/minix_laptop/zenith.jpg
<skai-falkorr> baronos[w]_: ставь венду:)
<baronos[w]_> skai-falkorr: она стоит справа на нетбуке))
<skai-falkorr> Уитни Хьюстон стала человеком года в запросах Google
<artus> кстати, xenclient  в качестве гипервизора на десктопной машинке никто не тестил?
<skai-falkorr> - Темами года для пользователей "Яндекса" стали выборы и Саша Грей
<skai-falkorr> ну и вот вам разница в пользовательской базе
<artus> skai-falkorr, выборы александры  серовой?  куды балатируетцо?
<Kyshtynbai> я бы проголосовал.
<skai-falkorr> artus: а букву И ты проигнорировал?
<Kyshtynbai> В Химки мэром - Паука, а в Люберцы, например, Сашку Грей.
<artus> skai-falkorr, ну дык вполне законченая схема же )
<skai-falkorr> эт да:)
<[Raiden]> В люберцы польются инвестиции. А химкам конец
<[Raiden]> )
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: инвестиции? это теперь так называется? ну дааа. мера обольют "инвестициями":)
<[Raiden]> Ну не даром же
<skai-falkorr> потом выложат на какой нить порнотюб и прикроют дыру в бюджете с помощью заработка на видео:)
<baronos[w]_> у нас мершу в анапе сняли. Ура)))))
<baronos[w]_> мэршу
<artus> baronos[w]_, хоме видео сняли?
<Scrimmer> лалала
<baronos[w]_> artus: угу))
<[Raiden]> на ночь?
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos[w]_> на вечно)
<[Raiden]> прям как вчера с оторванными руками.
<[Raiden]> сняли и сняли с поста не факт что одно и тоже )
<[Raiden]> https://www.linux.org.ru/forum/talks/8584187?lastmod=1355331662237
<[Raiden]> нвибия, блоб бета
<[Raiden]> д
<artus> !flash
<ubuntuhelp> Проприетарная технология от Adobe. Советы по улучшению производительности, поиску 64-битной версии и исправлению глюков смотрите по ссылке http://t.co/tUumY5y а также !flash64
<Scrimmer> artus, вечер добрый
<Scrimmer> tagezi, ура, у меня есть время на сайт :D
<artus> добрый
<wapmorgan> доброго вечера
<wapmorgan> привёл меня сюда вопрос о наличии в ядре драйвера для одной сетевушки
<wapmorgan> подбираю новое железо
<wapmorgan> в одной из матерей стоит AR8151 v2.0 [1969:1083]
<wapmorgan> загуглил. нашёл много вопросов на форумах, датированных прошлым годом или серединой текущего
<wapmorgan> везде решения - скачивать исходный код, компилировать
<wapmorgan> http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/index - я так понял, драйвера есть в самом ядре начиная 2.6.38
<wapmorgan> это действительно так? просто хочу удостоверится, что не нужно будет при каждом обновлении ядра пересобирать дрова на сеть
<Scrimmer> ребятки, мож знает кто
<Scrimmer> у меня скорость по USB просела до 3.47 мб, вот уже месяц так держится
<Scrimmer> до этого была до 10 мбайт, бывало выше
<Scrimmer> че за дела?)
<artus> шейп по трафику ))
<Scrimmer> шейп?
<Scrimmer> artus, эт что такоЕ? :)
<artus> ну тарифный план твоего usb не позволяет тебе терабайты передавать по нему :D
<Scrimmer> а обещали 10 мбайт (
<tagezi> Scrimmer: между ext4 до 37 )))
<tagezi> меняй тарифный план )
<Scrimmer> да сурьезно, мне надоело бати сериалы по пол часа - часу заливать
<Scrimmer> качаю их за 5 минут, а заливаю часть
<tagezi> на флешку?
<Scrimmer> да
<artus> лей напрямую на девайс
<Scrimmer> на телик?
<artus> ну расширь по сетке на телик )
<Scrimmer> проблема в том, что я щас в win7, уж да простит меня ктулху, а я не знаю, как тут расшарить
<Scrimmer> :)))
<artus> у тебя интернеты отобрали? )) там пишут много всякого как да что
<Scrimmer> я юзер win7, я не хочу гуглить, я хочу готовый результат :D
<artus> Scrimmer, /join #windows и там проси
<artus> хотя там всервно никто ничего не знает)
<Scrimmer> я написал там на русском плохое слово :D
<Scrimmer> либо я спросил глупость, либо они реально ниче не знают
<tagezi> тут ты тоже плохое слово написал )))
<Scrimmer> на русском :D
<Scrimmer> я, как русский, обязан был написать это слово в англоязычном чате :D
<tagezi> и конкретно его они поняли)
<Scrimmer> я извинился
<tagezi> Scrimmer:  долго ты ещёбудешь сидеть на недооси?
<Scrimmer> я сегодня был на убунте )
<tagezi> 2 минуты пока не понял что не то загрузил? )
<Sergey_IT> Scrimmer, тссс, а то услышат
<Scrimmer> обновился (
<Scrimmer> Sergey_IT, артус знаеть, он сказал, что мне можно)
<Scrimmer> ну, можно всем, сказал, что не важное, через что и на чем я тут сижу :)
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: артус просто припасает свежее мясо ))
<Scrimmer> он такой душка
<tagezi> Scrimmer: он тебя кикнет когда оторваться не наком будет )))
<Sergey_IT> душит все в зародыше
<Scrimmer> tagezi, ну, пусть кикает)
<Scrimmer> главное, что б не банил)
<tagezi> [Raiden]: может ты в курсе? в кде есть бумажник, когда пытаюсь подключиться к вайфай он вылазит, можно сделать так что бы он не вылазил?
<shenmue> ставь опенбокс =)
<[Raiden]> это не знаю. Там вроде можно указывать что бы не просило больше пароль. Если пропустил момент, то возможно это хранится где-то в системсеттингс
<[Raiden]> Я пока только раздвал по вифи, сам не подключался
<[Raiden]> так вышоло что я сча в винде. Телефон перешивал )
<Scrimmer> ах да, tagezi, я в винде из-за тунца :)
<tagezi> блин, мож я каналом обшибся.. второй уже в винде )
<Scrimmer> не люблю рыбу
<tagezi> Scrimmer: да, рыба в линухе не водиться )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: спасибо... возвращайся скорее )
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> завтра уж точно, может и сегодня если будут ребут делать
<tagezi> отключил я этот бумажник, правда не понятно, синхронизируется ли гугл теперь ))))
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Fail!
<tagezi> вайфай больше не просит покрайне мери пароля
<Scrimmer> чтото я разошелся
<tagezi> Scrimmer: что ты развходился )
<[Raiden]> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1213/h_1355342752_8770716_cb98a9635a.png
<Scrimmer> непонятный андроид
<[Raiden]> samsung galaxy ace II ,  ближе к средянкам или бюджетникам.
<tagezi> а андройд какой?
<[Raiden]> 2.3.6 или .7 не помню
<tagezi> а чо такой старый?
<[Raiden]> Ну какой есть )
<[Raiden]> У меня стоит лаунчер похожий на 4.х
<tagezi> а я себе планета земля устанавливаю..
<tagezi> жаль web upd8 не собирают в репе их
<tagezi> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-d1fWMg_1d3c/UMi9Lua6UAI/AAAAAAAD0KA/cJNe9vbW0wc/s581/eB9KQ96dc3A.jpg
<[Raiden]> гугловская земля вроде была в медибунте репе. Хотя могу путать
<[Raiden]> красивое место.
<tagezi> ну в медиабунте вроде пята.. а web upd8 про 7 говорят
<[Raiden]> мб
<tagezi> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/12/download-google-earth-7-with-fixed.html
<tagezi> Scrimmer: а под линухой как у тебя на флешку грузиться?
<Scrimmer> тоже 3.5
<[Raiden]> http://cs309331.userapi.com/v309331986/27d4/L8fYj0birXs.jpg - грудь разных размеров.
<[Raiden]> мульт надеюсь все помнят )
<tagezi> да, есть такой косяк )
<Scrimmer> малой, хех
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг понг понг...
#ubuntu-ru 2012-12-13
<bane> artus: http://habrahabr.ru/post/162339/ ты писал?
<bane> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<bane> ох щи. ноут отключился дома
<bane> о. вернулся в сеть
<bane> отлично
<fx_> ку
<fx_> есть хто?
<rapidsp> а хто нада?
<fx_> sc-error_2012-01-20.log ест такие файлы
<fx_> как сделать чтобы удалить все кроме sc-error_2012-12-**.log
<artus> sc-error_2012-[1-9]-*.log удаляй . вроде такой синтаксис останутся за 11 и 12й месяцы ]
<artus> c-error_2012-0[1-9]-*.log вернее так
<rapidsp> о кстати о логах
<rapidsp> а никто случаем не знает как kinit дебажить?
<rapidsp> ставлю ему -V а он все равно как партизан
<rapidsp> и в логах тишина
<artus> strace
<rapidsp> спасибо попробую
<fx_> rapidsp а это
<rapidsp> это?
<fx_> find sc-error_201[0-3]-0[1-9]-*.log -delete
<fx_> так чтоли?
<artus> [0-3] от ноля до тройки перебирает и удаляет , если через запятую, то конкретно укажеш, можно типа [0,3,5,6-9] ]
<fx_> я про то чтобы он удалял их
<artus> вобщем смысл ты понял, подставляй куды считаеш нужным )) но touch zzzz-{1-9}-xxx для потестить не помешает сделать))
<artus> fx_, нафига тебе фаинд? рму можно скармливать
<artus> или у тебя логи по всей система рандомно генерятцо?
<fx_> куча сайтов на разных движках)) вот у некоторых из них имеются вот такие ежедневные логи
<fx_> 3летней давности
<artus> ну разве что они разбросаны
<fx_> или типа такого  find sc-error_201[0-3]-0[1-9]-*.log |rm ????
<artus> можеш делит заюзать в принципе
<artus> смысла совать рм нету если поиском удалить можно, как и юзать поиск если надо прибить в текущем каталоге )
<fx_> а как рекурсивный поиск сделать
<artus>  /zzz/*
<fx_> а он и так рерсивен))
<fx_> не короче ненашел
<artus> в принципе да
<Hanno4ka> всем утра)))
<artus> Hanno4ka, проснулась? )
<fx_> Hanno4ka хаюшки
<fx_> не ищет блин
<Hanno4ka> artus: угу, и уже кофейку приготовила)
<artus> точно , кофейку
<Hanno4ka> ну как же без него родимого то? так и ломка начаться может...
<artus> такс, а никто не заморачивался ограничением доступа через iptables для одной страны?
<artus> ато как то запарили китаяйско-германские боты , нафиг выпилить всех неугодных, а месных я и так перестреляю
<jlewka> find же умеет смотреть возраст файла...
<artus> ушу
<jlewka> зачем тогда вручную имена ему подставлять?
<jlewka> да и вообще у find проблемы с регулярками..
<artus> ненаю, я рмом логи так прибиваю) и не заморачиваюсь на поиск)
<artus> он бы уже вручную пристрелил давно все )
<jlewka> хм, а что за рмом ?)
<jlewka> !rmom
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='rmom'
<artus> rm
<Hanno4ka> хД
<jlewka> а... )
<Hanno4ka> можно вопрос админам? как вы отреагируете, если за полную диагностику ноута вам принесут не пиво, а шоколадку?
<jlewka> а я не люблю пиво, да и вообще почти не пью..
<artus> Hanno4ka, ток если не меньше 70% какавы в ней
<Hanno4ka> ну я принесла очень черный)) там он даже так и назывался - что-то типа ультрачерный шоколад)))
<jlewka> и что, человек не оценил?)
<jlewka> Hanno4ka, как там твой СЕО, научила уму разуму?)
<Hanno4ka> скорее наоборот, но мне просто стало интересно мнение других админов, а то в инете понабираешься таких стереотипов...
<artus> baronos, вспомнил? )
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Понг понг понг...
<baronos> теперь да)
<baronos> жуть как это все сложнооо :D
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Failed!
<baronos> ура)
<Hanno4ka> baronos: эмм.. а чему ты радуешься?
<baronos> я кое как вспомнил как настроить автоматическую идентификацию на никсерве в irc.conf вичата
<Hanno4ka> поняла только после пятого прочтения... пойду лучше печеньки поем...
 * baronos хочет консольку steam
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: тортик тоже можно приносить
<Hanno4ka> ну, я принесу тортики в понедельник)))
<NoOova> всем здрасте
<Hanno4ka> NoOova: ку
<jlewka> Hanno4ka, так как там твой СЕО?)
<Hanno4ka> а никак, работает себе)
 * baronos доволен как слон http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1213/h_1355387881_7505313_910115966f.png
<jlewka> CPU 216 ?)
<Kyshtynbai> Это стимовская?
<jlewka> Hanno4ka, комп блокирует?)
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: УГУ
<baronos> сорри капс)
<jlewka> baronos, и не лагает? у меня стоп кадр был не смог нечего сделать...(
<baronos> jlewka: вообще все гуд, работает четко. ща дрова обновлю на бету 313
<jlewka> эт виндовая версия или уже линуксовую выпустили?
<Kyshtynbai> jlewka: ну там же гномшел на скрине видно).
<baronos> only линукс
<baronos> ну правда я не дебиан виззи, а не на убунту :)
<baronos> на*
<jlewka> надо будет поставить)
<baronos> только стим че то в трей не идет
<baronos> ну и на русском не пишет в чатах стима. правда я в эмпати подключил акк стим чата, так что можно через него общаться
<Kyshtynbai>  А ты стим под вайном, или ты на бета-тестировании?
<Kyshtynbai> codeweavers.com <- вот это никто не юзал?
<baronos> бета стим
<fx_> test
<ubuntuhelp> fx_, Failed!
<fx_> test
<ubuntuhelp> fx_, Понг понг понг...
<fx_> как сделать бекап если максимальный размер 1 файла 1гб
<Civil|2> fx_: split в помощь
<Civil|2> fx_: split -b 1G и всякие суфиксы по вкусу.
<denis21> fx_: Вопрос не корректный.
<fx_> Civil|2 так я не могу изначально сделать архив
<fx_> он тупо набирает гиг и говорит что превышен максимальный разсер файла
<fx_> размер
<Civil|2> что тебе бэкапить надо?
<fx_> сайт
<fx_> ы
<Civil|2> fx_: тар умеет писать итог в stdout
<Civil|2> fx_: tar -cvj * | split -b 1G - result.tar.bz2
<Civil|2> например
<tagezi> всем привет
<Scrimmer> привет
<Kyshtynbai> Ку.
<skai-falkorr> МИД РФ разработал план эвакуации российских граждан из Сирии, где уже почти полгода идет полномасштабная гражданская война.
<skai-falkorr> нас захватили эстонцы?
<tagezi> не, это потому что США признала алькайду единственным законным правительством
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: и наши полгода пытались отойти от этого события, прежде чем начать эвакуацию?
<tagezi> наверное... а ты в этом смысле "эстонцы захватили" =))))
<skai-falkorr> artus: baronos http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_UEZ8tuboU&feature=g-subs-u
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: ага
<baronos> гуд
<artus> skai-falkorr, youtube-dl -cit --playlist-start ...
<skai-falkorr> artus: влц удобней:) пробовал я ваш хваленый ютюб-дл:)
<baronos> artus: усе, у меня типа полная версия тф2, я купил фигню какую то за 15р :D
<artus> влц без поиска внутях себя по тытубу нафиг ненужен) ибо избыточны телодвижения дабы онлайн поглядеть)
<skai-falkorr> artus: я плейлисты редко смотрю:)хватает в морде поглядеть:)
<skai-falkorr> а скалли постарела
<baronos> ппц обрадовал(
<fx_> не хочет у меня split
<baronos> кондер попробуй
<fx_> tar: Failed to open '/dev/sa0'
<skai-falkorr> fx_: ну так прав нет
<fx_> так мне его и не надо
<Kyshtynbai> а как сказать грепу, чтобы имя файла в котором нашел совпадение тоже выводил?
<Kyshtynbai> find . -name "*.js" -exec cat {} \; | grep -iH bell
<Kyshtynbai> (стандартный ввод):const DEFAULT_SOUND_FILE = 'bell.wav';
<Kyshtynbai> ну офигительно. чяндт?
<Corvus`> Народ, привет. Как gdisk поставить? E: Unable to locate package gdisk http://dpaste.com/845186/
 * Hanno4ka не знает, она вообще ничего не знает, она просто сидит и жует печеньки
<mayday> O_o
<artus> Hanno4ka, лопнеш )
<andrex> чет у тебя не все в сорс листе
<andrex> Corvus`: ^
<Corvus`> andrex: Кинь чего не хватает. Я не ориентируюсь в убунтах, к сожалению.
<Corvus`> версия - 12.04 пресайс
<andrex> Corvus`: ну смотри http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<Hanno4ka> artus: ну я же как-то выше писала, что если есть много сладкого, то можно похудеть
<andrex> ну да можно
<artus> Hanno4ka, когда все слипнитцо? ))
<Hanno4ka> но это не мужские разговоры ^_^
<andrex> если ничего не есть кроме сладкого...
<Hanno4ka> а вооще тетрадь смерти смотрели? вот вам и подтверждение...\
<artus> Corvus`, чем те гпартед не угодил?
<Corvus`> artus: Не могу его юзать.
<artus> Oo
<artus> религия чтоль?
<Corvus`> Какая-то индивидуальная непереносимость. Не могу в интерфейсе разобраться. :)
<Hanno4ka> как всегда, если еть проблема, то она находится между монитором и стулом)
<Corvus`> В любом случае спасибо, gdisk вроде поставился.
<artus> эммм, там 3 кнопки аля сделать мне хорошо, в чем там разбиратцо ?
<Hanno4ka> Corvus`: без обид, это было сказано милым и добродушным голосом )))
<Corvus`> artus: Не знаю где там кнопки, у меня графики нет, потому будет parted без g.
<baronos> use parted
<artus> Corvus`, cfdisk же , няшка
<baronos> воо точно)
<Corvus`> artus: нужен GPT. :)
<baronos> а мне нужен GT Mustang ~:)
<Hanno4ka> а мне нужен мужыг
<Corvus`> baronos: Попробуй лучше понтиак Trans AM
<andrex> да ну нафиг самолет круче будет
<fx_> это
<fx_> а как сделать архив на каждую папку в текщей директории?
<artus> fx_, ручками, или скриптяку мощную напиши, или однострочник кошерный запили)
<Corvus`> fx_: find + tar
<Kyshtynbai> курить ман по find
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: мужики сейчас редкость. их искать надо
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus: (((( угу, я вообще нашла одного,  но он живет за пару сотен км от меня :'(
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: а он знает что его "нашли"?
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus: pyftn
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus: *знает
<Hanno4ka> и от этого еще грустнее(
<andrex> к нему пришли из фсб и предупредили что за ним следят...
 * Hanno4ka пожалуй сходит к своему прихотерапевту
<andrex> приходтерапефту*
<baronos> хыы
<baronos> это драгдилер чтоли?
<Hanno4ka> мда... опечатки...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: ну сидя тут, мужика поближе точно не найти )
 * baronos теперь будет по телефону говорить не книги, а искать приходотеропефта
<Kyshtynbai> Приходотерапефт - это сильно.
<SergeyIT> так СЕО ж есть
<JohnDoe_71Rus> baronos: а раньше ты "книги" по телефону заказывал?
<Hanno4ka> сео маленький и худой какой-то
<artus> Hanno4ka, покорми его ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> печеньками )
<Hanno4ka> пойду поработаю лучше, и не буду вас своими женскими соплями затапливать)
<jlewka> Kyshtynbai, у греп опция есть "-H печатать имя файла для каждого совпадения"
<Kyshtynbai> jlewka: там не, такая не катит. в такой команде, которую я привёл, в качестве имя файла будет стандартный ввод
<jlewka> find . -name "*.js" -exec grep -iH "bell" {} \;
<Kyshtynbai> вот так да
<Kyshtynbai> а я cat сделал
<Kyshtynbai> перед грепом
<jlewka> с какой то определенной целью?
<Kyshtynbai> а я чото протупил что греп сам по себе читать умеет файлы.
<jlewka> гг, бывает)))
<jlewka> млин, такое чувствуо что я должен что то сделать на работе, а что понять не могу...=\
<jlewka> кстати, подскажите, а в России у нас где нить проводиться сертификация?
<jlewka> по linux системам
<Civil|2> jlewka: по рхелу проводятся
<jlewka> ага, нашел спасибо...
<Hanno4ka> шшшшшшш
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: и чего ты шипишь?
<andrex> здулась
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: ну это вообще ветер
<tagezi> )))) а я думал мозг выкипел ))
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: да там и нечему кипеть то
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: да ладно тебе.. позвоночный то есть.. рефлексы то работают )
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: ну только если...
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: и костный имеется....
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: угу, очень мощный мозг, да
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: а думает каждый чем умеет ))) некоторый только комтным мозгом базоюедреной кости и умеют думать )))
<tagezi> тазобедренной
<tagezi> или тазовой..
<tagezi> ураааа.. я забыл наконе-то анатомию ))
<Hanno4ka> комтным мозгом базоюедреной кости - угу, прям человек-суперкомпьютер, чо
<Hanno4ka> верх развития нашей цивилации
<fx_> а как доложить в архив файл
<skai-falkorr> чечектотут?
<andrex> яя тутут
<skai-falkorr> how you doin' ;)
<Hanno4ka> да тут никого нету, ты просто грибочки покурил)
<skai-falkorr> произносить голосом joe:)
<andrex> норм делы
<skai-falkorr> вово
<Hanno4ka> а какой у него голос? и вообще, хто енто?
<skai-falkorr> это тебе
<andrex> спал седня весь день)
<skai-falkorr> Hanno4ka: how you doin' ;)
<skai-falkorr> Hanno4ka: джо трибиани
<skai-falkorr> из друзей
<skai-falkorr> Hanno4ka: одно его how you doin' - и все женщины были у его ног:)
<Hanno4ka> я так и не поняла, кто это такой
<skai-falkorr> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%94%D0%B6%D0%BE%D1%83%D0%B8_%D0%A2%D1%80%D0%B8%D0%B1%D0%B1%D0%B8%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B8
<skai-falkorr> Hanno4ka: вот:)
<Scrimmer> здоров рибятке
<skai-falkorr> Hanno4ka: ну так how you doin'?
<Hanno4ka> я пишу конспект и параллельно смотрю аниме)
<skai-falkorr> Hanno4ka: но согласись, идея свидания пришла тебе в голову:) эта фраза еще ни разу не подводила:)
<Hanno4ka> skai-falkorr: должна тебя огорчить, скай, пока ты не сказал об этом, мысли о свидании даже и не было
<[Raiden]> )http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/screenshots/8583921
<skai-falkorr> Hanno4ka: но теперь то они есть;)
<Hanno4ka> skai-falkorr: нету
<[Raiden]> Кажется я что-то интересное пропустил
<skai-falkorr> Hanno4ka: ветренная ты:)мысли то появляюся, то исчезают:)
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: да ладно. там ОС на 1.44 мб
<Hanno4ka> skai-falkorr: нет, просто моя оперативка сильно занята другим и использование проца зашкаливает, так что тупо нету мысленных ресурсов на свиданиеи)
<SergeyIT> а для этого мысленные ресурсы нужны? (
<Hanno4ka> SergeyIT: а разве нет? Оо или я что-то не понимаю в этой жизни
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Cрочно предложи им кеды как основной де ))
<andrex> в колибриось?
<Nor8> Да ))
<[Raiden]> Nor8: Я уже написал что хочу КДЕ переписанный на асм
<skai-falkorr> Nor8: 1.44 метра система, 2гб - де в системе?
<Nor8> Такой вот парадокс, ничего не поделаешь
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Получил инвайт на бетку стима для линукса )) Самая главная новость за последнее время )))
<skai-falkorr> Nor8: молодец:)у тебя есть несколько дней, чтобы насладиться этим
<skai-falkorr> Nor8: на той неделе будет открытое бета-тестирование
<Nor8> Ты до 21-го считаешь? ))))
<Nor8> Рано еще открытое запускать, кривовато работает
<skai-falkorr> Nor8: они так решили
<Nor8> Хотя может и допилят
<[Raiden]> Nor8: У меня особых новостей нет
<baronos> ништяк ТФ2 идет правда пришлось чуть графон уменьшить :)
<Nor8>  baronos: Идет то идет, но на 12ю04 х64 вылетает регулярно.
<Nor8>  baronos:  Какая версия видео драйвера?
<baronos> Nor8: у меня на дебиан гуд все :)
<Nor8>  baronos: Ок, так какая версия драйвера? ))
<baronos> 310.19, все лень обновиться на 313
<Nor8> 313?
<[Raiden]> мне чего-то тоже лень. Подожду пока опакетит кто-нить
<baronos> sgfxi -o 313 и усе ;)
<[Raiden]> а мне запустить установщик и усё, ещё и спросит хочу ли я использовать дкмс, что сгфхи не делает
<Nor8> ))
<skai-falkorr> http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/19419498/
<skai-falkorr> это
<skai-falkorr> в разделе
<skai-falkorr> ПОДАРКИ
<Nor8> Ну кому то и это подарок ))
<[Raiden]> полезынй подарок )
<skai-falkorr> надо будет на работе модерн варфар поиграть:)а то когда вышла - комп был слабый. а так хотелось:)
<[Raiden]> последнюю видеокарту я купил специально для Rage
<[Raiden]> Короткая зараза оказалась )
<Nor8> skai-falkorr: Последний?
<[Raiden]> Но в целом ничего
<[Raiden]> для рейдж и кризис2
<skai-falkorr> Nor8: начнем с первого
<baronos> а я батлф3 докачаю поиграю, и медаль за отвагу)
<Nor8> skai-falkorr: Что то второй поставил на днях, а он к серверам не конектится
<skai-falkorr> посмотрел я борна нового
<skai-falkorr> ну так то ниче. боевик как боевик:) мало боевика, много teh drama. но вот сцена погони финальная меня развлекла
<skai-falkorr> раз 5 одну и туже машину обгоняли:) декорации менять было очень дорого, наверное
<[Raiden]> последнее во что я бегал была nova на телефоне. Причем сидел рядом с компом )
<[Raiden]> Существенно увеличена производительность функции glDrawPixels (ускорение до 450%) при использовании пиксельных данных с типом GL_BYTE, а также производительность OpenGL-объектов фреймбуфера при работе режима Xinerama (ускорение на 2000-3000% в случае, если окно п
<[Raiden]> риложения выходит за границы экрана).
<[Raiden]> про 313.09
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Пилят усиленно к релизу стима ))
<[Raiden]> да,  без вальве не обошлось по любому
<skai-falkorr> вальве сделала для линукса больше, чем толпа фанатиков, кричащих, то все кроме опенсурц надо сжечь:)
<[Raiden]> было веселее если бы они портанули стим лет 5 назад. Мы бы могли уже пожинать плоды и даже читать в новостях про 1.5% декстопов ))
<skai-falkorr> учитывая, что тогда не было вин8, которые даже гугл пока не считает перспективным - то пять лет назад шансов не было
<[Raiden]> С другой стороны линукс появился и дошел до наших дней и благодаря фанатикам тоже. Таким как коливас например.
<[Raiden]> или рейзер  или алан кокс и т.д.
<Nor8> Поставил я тут вин 8 ради интереса, удалил через час ))
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ну он - фанатик, который чтото делает:)
<[Raiden]> угу )
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: а я указал совершенно других фанатиков:)
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: 1% делающих и 99% кричащих:)
<Nor8> Таких "фанатиков" и в винде хватает, их там большинство
<[Raiden]> Кричать тоже кому-то надо в общем-то. Я нахожу что моя реклама кде не прошла даром и не только тут )
<[Raiden]> хихи
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: я хотел добавить, что можно не кричать,а пользоваться и показывать другим удобство, но я не смогу отрицать тот факт, что ты все-таки фанатик:)
<[Raiden]> ))
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ты у нас гуляющий фанатик. то ты в категории 1%, то ты в категории 99%
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Да, даром не прошла, на роду на канале стало меньше ))
<[Raiden]> Ну случается. Чтож поделать. Скажем, я знаю как мобилу прошить через odin , и это программа под windows
<Hanno4ka> baronos: уууу, медаль за отвагу - клевая игра))) только я в нее давно играла
<[Raiden]> [Raiden]: ))
<[Raiden]> Меньше их стало на самом деле с тех пор как релизнуло гном3 каноникал решила убнту нетбук эдишен обовить юнитей и толкать на десктопы.
<[Raiden]> обозвать*
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: оно еще в нетбук эдишен юнитей звалось жеж
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.9.90?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter
<[Raiden]> .90  это беты, я только релизы ставлю
<skai-falkorr> это беты-2
<skai-falkorr> вот закончили пакаджить и готовить ппа
<[Raiden]> )
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: у тя наверняка есть виртуалка на такой случай
<[Raiden]> ну и хорошо.
<[Raiden]> да 12.10 уже есть в виртуалке.
<[Raiden]> ой
<[Raiden]> 13.04 т.е.
<[Raiden]> и там уже 4.10 бета
<baronos> надо на нетбук залипить её
<[Raiden]> кде и так часто выходит, месяц-два. Хватает и без бет )
<skai-falkorr> прям как фф
<skai-falkorr> чеб такое устроить сделать нового
<[Raiden]> напиши патч к кулридеру или форкни ег ои напиши нормально :)
<[Raiden]> он пытается конфиги писат ьв /usr вместо home
<skai-falkorr> не.он мне не понравился. фб ридер лучше дописать, чтобы мог сортировать книги по сиквенс
<[Raiden]> фбридер не умеет шкурки вроде и двухстраничный вывод
<[Raiden]> есть правда и другйо способ книги читать, в окуляре есть поддержка фб2 и есть закладки.
<[Raiden]> и вывод 1 листом или  2
<skai-falkorr> есть же этот...колибри
<[Raiden]> а что это?
<[Raiden]> http://cs411418.userapi.com/v411418986/3f7b/b41sprd54XQ.jpg
<skai-falkorr> читалкоредактоконвертер книг
<skai-falkorr> 46-летний британец Имонн Килбрайд скончался во время вечеринки в клубе после того, как исполнил танец "Gangnam Style"
<skai-falkorr> опасный танец
<baronos> [Raiden]: http://steamcommunity.com/groups/rulinux
<[Raiden]> Мне то зачем )
<baronos> ты же в лоре сидишь)
<[Raiden]> мне стим не интересен пока релиз не выйдет, да и после тоже не знаю. Я его и в винде не юзал.
<[Raiden]> Бывает сижу. Не понял в чем связь
<baronos> забудь)
<Kyshtynbai> а я перестал игры пиратить как со стимом познакомился
<[Raiden]> забыл
<Kyshtynbai> ничего удобнее для покупки игр и придумать нельзя. никаких долбаных оптических носителей, качай как есть и всё, только карта и нужна.
<Kyshtynbai> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Kyshtynbai, Fail!
<Kyshtynbai> То-то же.
<skai-falkorr> Hanno4ka: ну рассказывай
<IlyaLevin> Привет всем.
<IlyaLevin> Вопрос такой - у FF есть какие-то свои дефолтные стили, где он их в убунте хранит?
<IlyaLevin> Интересует прежде всего css для элементов форм
<Dexxy> Здравствуйте
<baronos> Рассказывай
<Dexxy> не подскажите где я могу скопировать файл history? вот к примеру вбиваешь history он выводит лог а по какому пути этот файлик хранится?
<[Raiden]> IlyaLevin: посмотри содержимое пакета. Там видно что куда кладется
<[Raiden]> может это тебе поможет
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Fail!
<Dexxy> как понять посмотреть содержимое пакета?
<Dexxy> history же отображает все те действия что ты делал с терминалом вот мне нужно все что там хранится в другой файл перекинуть
<[Raiden]> Dexxy: в синаптике видно или  dpkg -L firefox |less
<scratchx[x]> народ а для убунты есть какойнить менеджер паролей?
<scratchx[x]> типа kwallet
<Dexxy> ? а причем тут файрфокс я говорю про ту историю когда ты в терминале находишься вводишь history и он отображает список какие команды ты использовал
<[Raiden]> scratchx[x]: Я пользуюсь keepassx
<scratchx[x]> ну он может делать авторизацию на сайтах?
<[Raiden]> нет, типа квалет , в гноме зовется...
<[Raiden]> сча вспомню
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: seahorse
<[Raiden]> да, может быть )
<scratchx[x]> ну т.е ввел 1 пароль и он автоматом авторизуется
<skai-falkorr> Dexxy: ~/.bash_history
<scratchx[x]> ну или не автоматом
<skai-falkorr> scratchx[x]: название я дал выше
<[Raiden]> gnome keyring точнее , сеахорс 1 из софтин котоыре может юзать
<Dexxy> там пишет permission denied прав нету понятное дело
<Dexxy> а есть другой вариант?
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=35593
<Dexxy> как можно скопировать содержимое файла хистори
<[Raiden]> так же как содержимое любог офайла
<[Raiden]> выведи на консоль или в редактор и скопируй
<Dexxy> я тоже так подумал
<Kyshtynbai> keeypassx Тоже умеет авто авторизацию, но не вехзде вроде бы. хотя я такой его функцией не позьзуюсь, так что не поручусь.
<Dexxy> просто мне нужно работу сделать но так как "умный человек" прав не дал на то что нужно делать поэтому не возможно
<artus> с каких пор для работы надо чучие хистори читать?
<[Raiden]> используй sudo или смену прав. Если у тебя нету к этому доступа то никак. Только если с другйо ос грузиться и оттуда вытаскивать
<Dexxy> ну нам дали задание какбы я сижу через putty
<Dexxy> а вот прав нету
<artus> и не должно быть) по хорошемы ты вообще в его каталоге не должен шаритцо)
<Dexxy> ну копию то делать можно
<artus> неа
<baronos> history > text
<artus> копию мона если читать мона
<[Raiden]> )
<Dexxy> о артус спасибо
<Dexxy> работает)
<Dexxy> буду знать
<artus> baronos, chmod 770 на файлик и попробуй прочесть его кем нить окромя себя и группы )
<[Raiden]> baronos: твоя команда слишком уж ко )
<[Raiden]> пишут же прав нет
<Dexxy> не команда работает
<Dexxy> я зашел в папку сделал history > text потом mv изменил название
<Dexxy> все как нужно работает)
<baronos> ыы
<Dexxy> ыыы про.
<[Raiden]> тебе нужна история текущег оюзера?
<[Raiden]> )
<Dexxy> не)
<Dexxy> кстати интересно узнать почему все без плюсика а я с ним
<Dexxy> тут была зачистка какая-то? в которую я не попал
<artus> ls -la | grep history плкажи
<[Raiden]> а баронос тебе дал команду которая выводит инфу текущего юзера
<[Raiden]> и то не всю
<Dexxy> всю вывел он
<[Raiden]> хм ок )
<[Raiden]> но есть 1 непонятка.
<[Raiden]> программа просто читает ~/.bash_history , а ты говорил что у тебя прав нет читать
<artus> фигня в том что если он смог сделать > , то и кат он мог сделать , так что клиент путаетцо в показаниях
<[Raiden]> наверное я не так понял )
<Dexxy> еще такой вопрос
<Dexxy> нужно сделать скрипт который делает резервное копирование из папки /var/log/apache2
<Dexxy> не пойму с чего начать D:
<artus> с чтения advanced bash scripting guide
<Dexxy> да хорошая идея только там уже осталось на работу меньше 24 часа
<Dexxy> ;)
<artus> твои проблемы)
<artus> там читать пол часа и писать 5 минут)
<Dexxy> хм вроде нашел уже
<artus> так что времени у тебя - вагон )
<Dexxy> bash$ cp /home/bozo/current_work/junk/* .
<Dexxy> что-то по этому принципу да?
<artus> типа того
<Dexxy> а для чего эта строчка нужна rm -rf /var/log/apache2
<Dexxy> это какбы подключает ?
<Dexxy> ну вот не обьяснить словами
<Dexxy> :D
<artus> так, иди читай книжку
<[Raiden]> Dexxy: удаляет
<Dexxy> а
<Dexxy> а ок
<[Raiden]> cp надо клчюик -R что бы копировало рекурсивно папку
<[Raiden]> бекап часто делают таром
<Dexxy> угу
<[Raiden]> tar czvf ~/logs_bkp.tgz /var/log/apache2
<Dexxy> так значит
<Dexxy> cp -r /var/log/apache2 куда я это запихиваю
<Dexxy> и прописать еще tar итд
<artus> двоешник )
<[Raiden]> мжно красоты навести, например вот так дату вставить. tar czvf ~/apache2_logs_$(date +%d_%m_%Y).tgz /var/log/apache2
<Dexxy> ну с временным штампом у меня тоже задание было)
<[Raiden]> вообще могут быть опции и у программы, что бы подставлять дату. Я ленивый до чтения документации и воспользовался другйо командой.
<[Raiden]> котоаря мне знакома ))
<[Raiden]> в общем часто есть варианты как решить задачу. Я это хотел сказать
<[Raiden]> в zsh кстати history выводит только часть команд , не полный список. По крайней мре с моими настройками.
<[Raiden]> последние 15
<baltazor> Всем привет. Кто подскажет как называется утилита которая ищет драйвера при начальной установке убунты
<baronos> jockey-gtk
<baronos> если ты 12.10 поставил то дрова теперь там в источниках
<[Raiden]> мне всегда было интересно почему такое название. А не такое например: get-drivers
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> [21:28:24] [@o][ Google ] :: [en] жокей имя существительное: жокей, плут, обманщик, менестрель глагол: обманывать, надувать
<baltazor> да 12.10 , в смысле в источниках?
<baronos> источники приложений или как он там зовется
<baronos> вообщем где ппа и там сервер обновления менять
<baltazor> проблема в том что у меня стоит видео карта Gigabyte  GeForce GT 430 , а драйвера nvidia-current не стоитя
<baronos> либо sudo apt-get install nvidia-current nvidia-settings либо там через гуй
<[Raiden]> как именно не ставятся?
<[Raiden]> какие симптомы
<baltazor> ставится, я просто только сейчас понял что драйвера на видео карту не стоят :)
<baltazor> ставятся*
<[Raiden]> ясно
<baltazor> привык что раньше выскакивало окно с "имеются драйвера"...
<[Raiden]> да, действительно, что-то сча само не выпрыгивает.
<[Raiden]> наверное кто-то был против предложения закрытых по умолч :)
<[Raiden]> baronos: у меня чего-то такого нет. В смысле в источниках что-то про дрова отдельно
<[Raiden]> тынаверное уже с 13.04 попутал или с минтом каким-нить
<baronos> [Raiden]: в кде я их тоже не нашел))
<baltazor> а из-за отсутсвия драйверов нормальный на видео карту может система наглухо виснуть?
<baltazor> т.е. виснет так что помогает только физ. ребут
<[Raiden]> Кде к этому слабо относится. Источники у всех версий одни
<baltazor> в логах нашел GPU lockup switching to software fbcon
<baronos> ну фз, в убунту 12.10 оно в источниках, а в кубунту их там нет.
<[Raiden]> baltazor: в общем-то может. Они не отсутсвуют, испльзуется открытый nouveau драйвер. У меня с ним вообще черынй экран бывает прям при установке.
<[Raiden]> baronos: Пойду посмотрю, у меня есть в виртуалке ))
<baltazor> [Raiden]: ясно , спасибо, если все ок будет то и на раб. компе обновлюсь :)
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<baltazor> хелоу
<[Raiden]> baronos: всетаки ты что-то напутал http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1213/h_1355420892_1561345_a1d31c2c91.png
<baronos> ты бы еще рива тнт проверил
<[Raiden]> чего?
<[Raiden]> источники от видеокарты не зависят
<baronos> в конце слева вкладка драйверы
<baronos> справа тоесть
<baronos> хз как с нвидиа, а вот амд у меня показывает на нетбуке
<[Raiden]> ты чего-то путаешь, друг мой, амд и нвидия драйверы ест ьв репах официальных.
<[Raiden]> но в источниках включать не надо ничего
<[Raiden]> они в тех репах котоыре включены по умолчанию
<baronos> та ёпрст, там вместо жокея тупо выбрал и применил
<[Raiden]> ты выше говорил что надо зайти в источники где добавляются ппа и т.д. - твои слова.
<baronos> имел ввиду описание приблуды там где ппа и все такое
<baronos>  baronos | вообщем где ппа и там сервер обновления менять
<[Raiden]> это называется центр приложений
<baronos> это описание было
<baronos> та я фз че это))
<[Raiden]> вот теперь верю. Теперь ты прав. И в кубунте так же. Ты не знаешь, но пишешь )
<baronos> с названиями плохо у меня, убунту только на лифке юзается на нетбуке)
<[Raiden]> Тогда я как оп этого канала тебя прошу отвечать только на то что ты знаешь
<baronos> хехе)
<baronos> ок)
<Dexxy> пацаны я сделал работу
<Dexxy> !!
<Dexxy> крутой да?
<[Raiden]> )
<Kyshtynbai> на кой хрен они сообщения make перевели? как теперь это гуглить...
<Kyshtynbai> dir-util.cpp: В функции «gchar* prepend_current_dir_if_relative(const gchar*)»:
<Kyshtynbai> dir-util.cpp:263:33: ошибка: нет декларации «g_get_current_dir» в этой области видимости
<Kyshtynbai> дятелы.
<[Raiden]> запусти повторно с LANG=C
<Kyshtynbai> щас  попробую, мерси.
<[Raiden]> У меня была мысль чрут замутить для сборки, что бы система оставалась боеле чистой. Но  так руки и не дошли )
<[Raiden]> более
<Kyshtynbai> а смысл? не тормозить же она будет ввиду наличия каких-то библиотек лишних... а весят они ничтожно мало.
<[Raiden]> Ну так, хотелось.
<shenmue> http://cs411224.userapi.com/v411224784/7825/SBeuLFMhpoU.jpg хм
<shenmue> 3 справа чей флаг? который kedi ?
<[Raiden]> не турки?
<[Raiden]> шапка в виде ведра ещё
<shenmue> я  б не спрашивал если б знал
<[Raiden]> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Флаг_Турции
<[Raiden]> они
<shenmue> а у меня первая мысль тип команды из линя =)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Фильм есть такой адмирал Ушаков. Он их там фигачит на море. А напали они по  советам английских послов или типа того. В общем не хотела англия сильынй русский флот и натравила на нас турков
<[Raiden]> кино вспомнилось
<shenmue> baronos:
<baronos> shenmue: мне низя тут говорить
<shenmue> блин забыл что хотел сказать
<shenmue> http://cs309923.userapi.com/v309923153/5d18/1OQm8FZKtj8.jpg =)
<Kyshtynbai> Как меня задолбали в гном-шеле оповещения файрфокса о заверщении загрузки. Это окошечко вылазит и висит в трее. Никто не юзает гш и файфокс?
<baronos> неа
<shenmue> вообще никто
<shenmue> юнити рулит =)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> вообще-то я ему сказал не говорить о том что он не знает, а не вообще. Может он и русский не знает...
<[Raiden]> мне кстати в фф не нравится отдельное окно для закачек. Я использую  расширение download manager tweak , там можно включить в виде вкладки
<[Raiden]> Kyshtynbai: на сколько я знаю гля гш есть альтернативные треи типа классичеких. Моэет это верный путь, если ты собираешься использовать это...
<shenmue> мне вообще в фф не нравиться что он десяткми себя запускает на новые окна
<shenmue> непонятно зачем если есть вкладки
<[Raiden]> у меня он так себя не ведет
<[Raiden]> всегда открывается нвоая вкладка, если я только сам не запускаю второй экземпляр
<shenmue> а я им пользовался что бы оперу скачать. собстна опыта нет да и было это года 4 назад
<[Raiden]> за 4 года уже было 44 версии
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> я как раз с оперы на него перешел. Я пользую табмикс плюс, спиддиал и и вот твикер выше. Это позволяет сделать фф похожим к тому что я пользовал в опере
<tagezi> вопрос... можно ли резать трафик, например странички, на которых есть определённая инфа?
<[Raiden]> и даже получше - на мой взгляд
<[Raiden]> наверное можно, проксей. rejik.ru
<tagezi> о, спасибо
<tagezi> сейчас почитаемс )
<[Raiden]> Kyshtynbai: В следущем RHEL гвоорят будет помимо гнома3, мате и цинамон. Делай выводы )
<Kyshtynbai> [Raiden]: ну рэд хат это рэд хат
<Kyshtynbai> :) .
<Kyshtynbai> а потом, чем больше доступных де тем лучше
<Kyshtynbai> что ж такого в этом :) .
<[Raiden]> лучше для кого?
<[Raiden]> Хотя может и так
<Kyshtynbai> лучше для юзера конечного).
<Kyshtynbai> Кстати спасибо за наводку на твикер даунлоад менеджера. То, что надо.
<[Raiden]> нп
 * Sergey_IT прочитал - для юзера... конченого (
<[Raiden]> бывает. Я как-то по улице шел и висел щиток  ИНФОРМАЦИЯ , а я прочел инфекция.  Уже начал думать не случилось ли чего
<[Raiden]> :)
<Kyshtynbai> хехе
<Kyshtynbai> а меня как-то раз переклинило на слово "аптека". иду вечером, а там буквы поочерёдно загараются: АПТ, а ТЕКА ещё темные. Ну я и думаю АПТ-get install )).
<alexgluck> Всем привет. Помогите пожалуйста с http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=209122.0
<Sergey_IT> alexgluck, а стоит ли?
<alexgluck_> да стоит
<alexgluck_> Руководство поставило задачу избавиться от винды. Я сделал сервера, обычные пк, теперь надо мультипоинты сделать.
<alexgluck_> тонкие клиенты тоже сделал.
<alexgluck_> 60% офиса готова к плавному переходу на линукс осталось 40% в которых входит 40 машин мультипоинтов на 100 рабочих мест
<alexgluck_> Я ну никак не могу решить задачу.
<[Raiden]> что такое мультипойнты?
<alexgluck_> мультисит извините. Windows multipoint server есть такое. В линукс это называется multiseat
<[Raiden]> понятно
<alexgluck_> Это 1 мощный пк к которому подключаются несколько мониторов и комплектов клавиатур с мышками. Каждый монитор и комплект мышь+клава это отдельное рабочее место.
<alexgluck_> Помогите пожалуйста с http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=209122.0
<Kyshtynbai> а зачем такой...хм... форм-фактор? Неужели только их экономии места? Так лучше нет-топов накупить, наверное.
<[Raiden]> логин в хубунте - lightdm
<alexgluck_> как строчка выглядеть должна?
<alexgluck_> я знаю что ligthdm
<alexgluck_> а ещё знаю что экран входа это lightdm-gtk-greeter
<alexgluck_> в среднем 2х ядерного амд и 3х гигов оперативы с встроеной видюхой и 1ой внешней типа nvidia gf210 хватает на 3х пользователей
<alexgluck_> получается что 4 рабочих места по цене выходит около 20к рублей что в полтора раза выгодней неттопов
<alexgluck_> 20к это включая 1 комп, 4 монитора, 4 клавы, 4 мышки, 4 хаба
<[Raiden]> Если придумаю - скажу )
<alexgluck_> дома я сделал по другому и работает
<alexgluck_> а сейчас на работе сижу думаю как мне к 12 утра показать рабочий мультисит на линуксе
<[Raiden]> после логина dm  уходит как бы в фон и я не знаю что сделать что бы снова увидеть приглашение на логин. В современных де есть функция переключить пользователя
<[Raiden]> вот если выяснить чот при этом происходит, то получим запрос на логин )
<Kyshtynbai> а можно кинуть на другой монитор другую консоль, ту. которая по альт+контрол+фX вызывается? В ксорг.конф как-то прописать.
<Kyshtynbai> и клаву с мышью там же.
<tagezi> а если в iptables запихать 4 гига правил, он не будет тормозить?
<alexgluck_> если 1 видюха, как у меня сейчас то не советуют использовать https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiseatOneCard если видюхи 2 как у меня дома то можно сделать так https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiseatX
<[Raiden]> Лучше наверное описать как это работало на винде и спросить чем так же сделат ьв линуксе. Причем не только на убунтовском форуме , а на всех какие найдутся
<[Raiden]> ибо я не в курсе )
<alexgluck_> логика работы на винде такая же как сейчас, запускается админ автоматом и сразу стартует софт которые инициализирует устройства
<[Raiden]> вот кажется ты нашел интересный вариант, я там виду описание сессии для лайтдм, которое пускает несколько иксов
<alexgluck_> после инициализации каждый монитор и комплект управления экранируется от других и запускается терминальное подключени
<alexgluck_> в котором выводится запрос логина пароля
<[Raiden]> [LightDM] - General configurations for LightDM и ниже.
<alexgluck_> фишка в том что сервер иксов забирает себе всю видюху
<alexgluck_> а на видюхе 2 моника
<alexgluck_> и вторые иксы не получают видюху для работы
<alexgluck_> так что не вариант
<[Raiden]> там вроде можно указать разные конфиги для иксов
<[Raiden]> почему бы не попробовать указать в обоих только 1 монитор и 1 выход )
<[Raiden]> хотя может и нельзя , фиг знает
<alexgluck_> надо чтобы 1 икс сервер разделил выходы видюхи. А это в свою очередь зависит от драйверов которые могут и не позволить этого
<alexgluck_> я сегодня пробовал не получилось:)
<[Raiden]> )
<alexgluck_> я даже пробовал встроеную видюху запустить интеловскую вместе с внешней
<alexgluck_> но биос мне не дал
<alexgluck_> либо 1 работает либо другая
<alexgluck_> кто знает как работает оконый менеджер?
<alexgluck_> он запускает иксы или наоборот иксы его запускают?
<shenmue> какой?
<[Raiden]> оконный менеджер клиент иксов, они его запускают.
<shenmue> дм вообще то запускает по дефолту
<alexgluck_> а что есть разница какой?
<[Raiden]> любой
<alexgluck_> что запускает по дефолту
<[Raiden]> точнееони запускают не совсем верно, но запускается уже после иксов иначе не запустится
<alexgluck_> тогда логика пока идёт в правильном направлении потому что Xephyr это что то вроде иксов
<[Raiden]> подключается к тем иксам котоыре определены в переменной DISPLAY
<shenmue> в конфиге дм храниться запись какой оконный менеджер запускать
<[Raiden]> Причем не обязательно на этом хосте )
<alexgluck_> где лежит конфиг дм на xubuntu 12.04.1?
<[Raiden]> сча
<shenmue> в етк скорее всего. а какой там дм?
<[Raiden]> нет не там
<[Raiden]> /usr/share/xsessions
<alexgluck_> lightdm
<[Raiden]> во всех убунтах при любом дм в этой папке сесси описываются
<alexgluck_> Exec=startxfce4 Icon= Type=Application
<alexgluck_> вот что есть в конце файла
<shenmue> ну и?
<alexgluck_> что и? не работает
<shenmue> xnj yt hf,jnftn&
<shenmue> что не работает?
<shenmue> запуск оконного менеджера?
<alexgluck_> да
<[Raiden]> это не будет работать само по себе.
<[Raiden]> сначала дм запускает иксы, на одном из терминалов
<[Raiden]> а потом уже запускается это
<shenmue> вообщето иксы стартуют. потом дм. дм запускает оконный менеджер
<alexgluck_> [01:08] <[Raiden]> точнееони запускают не совсем верно, но запускается уже после иксов иначе не запустится
<[Raiden]> нет
<[Raiden]> да
<shenmue> то есть дм я имею ввиду графический можно запустить без иксов?
<[Raiden]> думаю нет )
<[Raiden]> хотя может ты и прав, может ссесия хфце в данном случае запускается именно на тех иксах на которых дм работал
<alexgluck_> иксы стартовали, 1 дм запустился, стартовал Xephyr в двух экземплярах(своего рода иксы наверное) после них надо стартовать 2 дм
<[Raiden]> но может быть запускается другая сессия
<[Raiden]> я не могу точно сказать )
<[Raiden]> alexgluck_: а тебе обязательно нужны логины?
<[Raiden]> графические
<alexgluck_> да
<alexgluck_> потому что там ещё авторизация бедт через лдап
<alexgluck_> и юзеры будут пугаться если не увидят картинок
<tagezi> глупый-глупый вопрос... а если iptables-save -c > iptables-save делает пустой файл, то правил нет, я так понимаю?
<[Raiden]> набери sudo  iptables-save
<[Raiden]> пишет чего на экран?
<tagezi> нет
<tagezi> и файл пустой
<tagezi> если в файл сохранять
<tagezi> там что вообще нет правил по умолчанию?
<[Raiden]> по умолчанию нету
<tagezi> о_О тоесть я голый?
<[Raiden]> По умолчанию нарузу ничего не смотрит.
<tagezi> чо только не узнаешь про себя
<[Raiden]> т.е. фаервол по умолч не нужен
<[Raiden]> найди онлайн сканнер и просканируйся
<[Raiden]> )
<alexgluck_> логика текущей работы: старт стандартный, как после только что установленной системы. далее автовход пользователя multiseat у которого свой пароль. в качестве сессии у него выбирается мультисит сессия(созданая и настроеная сессия которая
<tagezi> [Raiden]: зачем сканироваться то?
<tagezi> мне нужно сделать так что бы ребёнок сам инет не просканировал )
<alexgluck_> 2 тагези, а ты иксы не ставь
<alexgluck_> только консоль только хардкор
<tagezi> ребёнок сам доставит всё что нужно ))
<alexgluck_> тогда купи ребёнку книжку дай ему исходники и пусть делает что хочет
<tagezi> это только легенды, что блондинки нефига не понимают, то что они хотят они понимают очень быстро )
<alexgluck_> если ребёнок сам сможет всё собрать и начать лазить по инету то его ума хватит куда бы залезть
<[Raiden]> дети обязательно найдут куда залезть. Хотя осложнить им жизнь можно проксей той же
<alexgluck_> лучше без иксов
<alexgluck_> не травмируйте детей картинками пингвина или виндуса
<[Raiden]> если не дома то где-нить ещё. )  Я помню тусил когда был мелким у 1 знакомого с компутером в кладовке и программами на кассетах. Чего нельзя дома , можно где-то ещё :)
<[Raiden]> только взрослым не рассказывайте , хехе
<alexgluck_> пока хехе но пол второго ночи говорит что к 12 дня я не успею сделать мультисит
<alexgluck_> а мне прям очень надо
<alexgluck_> а гентушники спят?
<alexgluck_> они то точно знают как что работает:)
<[Raiden]> это вариант. Сходи на все другие русские канала, если инглиша не знаешь
<[Raiden]> каналЫ
<[Raiden]> http://tinyurl.com/c6pkajy мп3
<alexgluck_> я через веб клиент сижу, как зайти на канал если я знаю только его название?
<[Raiden]> в обычных /join #gentoo-ru , а веб я  даже не пробовал.
<shenmue> алекс прости но ты админ или где?
<alexgluck_> flvby z
<alexgluck_> админ я
<alexgluck_> рою гугл экскаватором чтобы решить задачу
<alexgluck_> пиво тому кто поможет! ящик!
<[Raiden]> shenmue: с новой сессие получается ещё 1 дм стартует или тот что в фоне показывает ифейс на новых иксах? :)
<[Raiden]> получается что второе
<[Raiden]> при переключении юзера активируется на новых иксах уже запущенынй процесс дм
<[Raiden]> или как-то так
<shenmue> воообщето это из разряда администратирования линя что я собстна не знаю
<shenmue> настройка юзверей, разделения прав и такое прочее. мне это было без надобности ибо я вообще хомяк
<shenmue> но скорее всего второе. иначе зачем он в фоне вообще
<alexgluck_> экран входа в систему это что то вроде отдельного дм, который после логина закрывается и открывается тот который указан в опции, допустим мультисит или хфсе
<shenmue> экран входу в систему и есть дм
<alexgluck_> х сервер не закрывается он как начал работу при старте системы так и продолжает
<shenmue> а что дальше грузит это сессия или рабочее окружение
<alexgluck_> и на нём уже дм работает
<[Raiden]> зачем в фоне не знаю, но текущая сессия точно грознется если остановить. Может быть с двумя грохнутся обе )  Потом попробуй )
<[Raiden]> мне тоже без особой надобности
<shenmue> насколько я знаю нужен просто второго юзверя создать и им зайти при активном первом. насчет куда тыкать что б отдельно раб стол на другой экран не знаю ибо моник 1
<shenmue> для экономии памяти можно вообще без дм обойтись. это знаю любой юзер кто с минисд ос собирал
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ты с iptables возился?
<[Raiden]> неа , не очень )
<tagezi> блин, я уже задрался
<tagezi> делаю вроде всё по мануалу ская, и нифига не получается
<tagezi> lera@ecoinf:~$ sudo services iptables restart
<tagezi> sudo: services: команда не найдена
<tagezi> лан, перезагруз
<[Raiden]> а это не сервис
<tagezi> ну у ская такая команда дана для перезапуска
<tagezi> http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.ru/2011/12/overview-20-iptables.html
<[Raiden]> да лажа какая-то
<tagezi> блин, при перезагрузке системы вообще всё слетает
<tagezi> топчусь на одном месте уже 4 часа, не могу понять
<[Raiden]> вот это как раз нормально. Все правила действуют до ребута
<tagezi> мануалы все какие-то для тех кто уже супер в нёмразобрался.. тоесть справилами то всё понятно, не понятно как это должно всё работать
<[Raiden]> их надо из файла восстанавливать  или каждое правило по новой
<tagezi> там порядка 5 к сайтов банить )
<tagezi> каждой загрузкой востанавливать рехнуться можно
<[Raiden]> тут всё есть https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<[Raiden]> Saving iptables и ниже
<[Raiden]> можно и через нм как там описано
<[Raiden]> 3+ варианта
<tagezi> угу, спасибо.. нужно вкуривать
<[Raiden]> самое простое наверное это
<[Raiden]> Solution #3 iptables-persistent
<[Raiden]> Install and use the iptables-persistent package.
<[Raiden]> можно ещё использовать не напрямую иптаблес, а убунтовский ufw
<[Raiden]> времени блин много уже
<[Raiden]> скаю скажи пусть поправит своё хавту )
<tagezi> да он меня опять побанит если я ему скажу
<tagezi> или нужно ждать пока он добрый будет... а то он меня иногда за орфографические ошибки банит
<[Raiden]> ))
<tagezi> перезагруз, проверю
<tagezi> [Raiden]: работает, спасибо
<[Raiden]> гуд
<tagezi> главное, что бы она не додумалась его удалить )))
<tagezi> [Raiden]: а если будет ооочень много правил, инет не будет тормозить?
<[Raiden]> ды нет наверное. ПО крайней мере если они не будут кривыми.
<[Raiden]> а что ты хочешь ей позакрывать? :)
<tagezi> каку всякую
<tagezi> ей 11 лет, нефиг ей смотреть на это )))
<tagezi> хочет узнать как дети делаются пусть читает учебник биологии
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> у адблока не плохие фильтры
<tagezi> только отключается слишком просто
<tagezi> нужно их в iptables перекинуть
<[Raiden]> фильтр по содержимому это уже иптаблес не сможет
<[Raiden]> по хостам конечно можно попробовать или по ип
<[Raiden]> я слышал альтовцы делал и какой-то фильтр для школ, но он скорее всего примерно такой же как режик.
<tagezi> ну, я первый 100 страниц сайтов в гугле по поиску заталкаю в iptables
<tagezi> так, на всякий случай
<[Raiden]> спроси на форуме как другие делают ) Может что-то простое есть
<tagezi> простое это банлисты скачивать
<tagezi> у меня 2 листа найдено, в том числе и посоветованый на школьном сайте ))) но я думаю мало, они устаревшие все, им больше года
<tagezi> [Raiden]: iptables ведь работает только с ip, Да?
#ubuntu-ru 2012-12-14
<[Raiden]> и с портами и с протоколами.
<[Raiden]> а .. да, имена вроде не умеет
<[Raiden]> можно замутить hosts с редиректом имен на локалхост. Т.е. с помощью днс отрубить ещё  что-то )
<tagezi> блин, адблок блокирует ютуб, а там мультики
<[Raiden]> на ютубе вроде порнухи особо нет ) Что-то ты премудрил с правилами ) Фигни конечн отам хватает...
<tagezi> ну, не.. я подписку просто сделал
<tagezi> у адблока есть подписки даполнительные, там есть антинуха, вот она и блокирует
<[Raiden]> ясно
<[Raiden]> пойду спать бб
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: не сервисеС а сервисе
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: ну что за невнимательность то.
<tagezi> skai-falkorr: я вообще капипастил
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: откуда?
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: если я там не нашел такого
<tagezi> с твоего блога
 * tagezi пожемает плечами
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: ну так строчку покажи
<skai-falkorr> я пытался найти.
<tagezi> сейчас
<skai-falkorr> но там нет слов судо и нет слова сервисеС
<tagezi> http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.ru/2011/12/overview-20-iptables.html
<tagezi> пункт 2
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: и? там нет судо и сервисеС
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: и не было никогда
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: ты откуда мог скопировать команду, которой у меня нет?
<tagezi> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1214/h_1355444181_4751763_ca870138da.png
<tagezi> skai-falkorr: незнаю... может когда сюда копипастил уже руками набирал
<skai-falkorr> tagezi | lera@ecoinf:~$ sudo services iptables restart
<skai-falkorr> ты эту команду откуда взял?почему С в конце?
<skai-falkorr> а иптаблес походу перевели с разряда сервисов
<tagezi> ну, я же говорю, я скорее всего руками эту конкретную уже набирал
<tagezi> незнаю, я плохо в этом варю
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: ну так статье год уже
<tagezi> ну, я и не говорю ничего, я уже разобрадся как сделать
<skai-falkorr> и в комментах никто не сказал, что уже н епашет:)
<tagezi> да многое уже не работает, и с форума тоже
<tagezi> приходиться дистр указывать явнои сеить по нему инфу
<tagezi> лан.. побрёл я, мне через 3 часа подъём
<tagezi> до встречи
<Kyshtynbai>                                                              1
<baronos[w]> у кого щас стим линукс стоит?
<baronos[w]> а все, ненадо
<jlewka> мне ссылка дайте
<Kyshtynbai> Я бы тоже на отказался, если ты про стим). Тока вроде бы как запись на бетатест уже давно закончена.
<Hanno4ka> это вы про этот http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steam ?
<jlewka> угу..( закрытый бета тест..(
<jlewka> хы...  на ютитинот ноутбук выбираю сейчас и там перед характеристикам есть информация для каких целей может он использоваться...
<jlewka> Вот, выбрал ноут от hp с ОС Win 7 Pro, и одна из целей для использования "Для линуксоида".... ))
<jlewka> гг и при этом, для мужчины он не очень не подходит )))))))
<Hanno4ka> то есть получается, разрабаотывается стим под линукс... а что на счет игр, которые там продаются, они тоже как-то портируются? \тогда получается, что будет доступна лишь малая часть\ или как они под линуксом запускаться будут?
<jlewka> по ярлычку нажал и игра зпустилась)
<Hanno4ka> так я вот про это и спрашиваю? под вайном? портированные версии? магией? или силой мысли 2 оси теперь работают как одна?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=205249.0
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus: ясно, спасибо, хотя я так и не получила полного ответа, но и этого вполне хватит
<Hanno4ka> есть вопрос на засыпку. я хочу купить новый ноут, и хочу выбрать с хорошей видеокартой. подскажите, какую лучше присматривать, я знаю, что с некоторыми есть проблемы в линуксе...
<chapt> в идеале с интелом
<chapt> правда интел и хорошая видеокарта в одном предложении смотрятся несколько потешно ))
<Hanno4ka> chapt: вот и я о том же) хочу купить новый букж. чтобы не было проблем в убунте с видео и при этом на второй загрузке на винде увидеть игру во всей красе... я так полагаю, этому не суждено сбыться, что весьма печалит
<alexgluck_> Доброго времени суток. Помогите пожалуйста с http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=209122.0
<alexgluck_> Настраиваю мультисит на ксубунту 12.04. Используя этот скрипт http://code.google.com/p/multiseat-wizard-bicefalo/ Проблема в том что не запускается оконный менеджер.
<jlewka> а как ты разделил мышки и клавы?
<alexgluck_> Они при запуске отдаются в распоряжение Xephyr  скриптом
<alexgluck_> Неужели никто не поможет мне?:(
<Scrimmer> в чем?
<alexgluck_> Вопрос на что надо заменить строчку "gnome-session --session=ubuntu-2d" чтобы отобразился стандартный для xubuntu экран входа пользователя?
<Scrimmer> хм, не знаю, xubuntu не юзаю
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Fail!
<andrex> test
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Failed!
<baronos> :)
<andrex> угу смешно получилоссь
<Scrimmer> кстати, ребят. а я могу использовать /home сразу для убунты и кубунты ?
<alexgluck_> да
<alexgluck_> только надо будет следить чтобы фалы ДМ были разными для обоих систем или дм
<Hanno4ka> alexgluck_: а дм это что?
<alexgluck_> дисплейный менеджер. Тот софт который окошки отрисовывает
<Hanno4ka> ясно, спс
<CoderInTank> привет
<CoderInTank> есть сервак с убунтой, на нем одна сетевуха с двумя интерфейсами - eth0 и eth0:1. eth0 получает ip от прова. eth0:1 - моя приватная подсетка.  поднимаю pppoe,  настраиваю раздачу инета на приватную подсетку. раздача работает. но с сервака не пингуются кÐ
<SergeyIT> !255 > CoderInTank
<ubuntuhelp> CoderInTank, please see my private message
<CoderInTank> есть сервак с убунтой, на нем одна сетевуха с двумя интерфейсами - eth0 и eth0:1. eth0 получает ip от прова.
<CoderInTank> eth0:1 - моя приватная подсетка.  поднимаю pppoe,  настраиваю раздачу инета на приватную подсетку. раздача работает. но с сервака не пингуются компы с этой подсетки. в чем проблема?
<fx_> драстечки
<CoderInTank> привет
<fx_> ну ккто ставил nginx с php + nodejs??
<CoderInTank> fx_ не ставил. поможешь с роутингом?
<CoderInTank> печально...
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ты баш ещё помнишь?
<[Raiden]> немного есть
<[Raiden]> я больше примеры храню чем помню )
<[Raiden]> фото понравилось http://img11.nnm.ru/e/2/4/6/c/59a68e938ab811558c60aed1700.jpg
<tagezi> [Raiden]: есть пример на удаление дублирующих строк в файле? )
<[Raiden]> Ну вообще это надо sed использовать или awk , но можно и по ламерски.  cat file |uniq >new_file
<[Raiden]> как-то так это работает echo -e "1\n1\n2" |uniq
<tagezi> uniq сравнивает рядом стоящие строки?
<[Raiden]> по идее все
<[Raiden]> Хм
<[Raiden]> а может и рядом стоящие )
<tagezi> по ламерски не получилось, дубли в разных местах файла остались )
<[Raiden]> echo -e "1\n2\n1\n" |sort -u
<tagezi> чото я недопираю как это использовать
<tagezi> ну да.. первая единичка режеться
<[Raiden]> >file
<[Raiden]> вот тут есть про сед http://www.opennet.ru/base/dev/sed1line.txt.html
<[Raiden]> смотри после текста: Изберательное удаление определенных строк
<tagezi> да как записать в файл я представляю, а как туда подсунуть 2500 строк нет )
<tagezi> сейчас почитаю
<[Raiden]> куда подсунуть?
<[Raiden]> где они сча, эти строки?
<[Raiden]> если в переменной echo "${name}" |sort -u
<[Raiden]> скобки тут не обязательны
<tagezi> разобрался )))
<tagezi> cat input_file | sort | uniq > output_file
<tagezi> так вроде без повторений
<tagezi> [Raiden]: спасибо, это я туплю просто что-то
<[Raiden]> нп
<tagezi> skai-falkorr: можно вернуться к утреннему диалогу? )
<jlewka> если бо баш вопрос, то будет интересно послушать)
<tagezi> не,вопрос про перезагрузку iptables
<jlewka> а чего с ним?
<tagezi> я подумал, может он успел покопаться
<tagezi> jlewka: а как его перезвгрузить?
<tagezi> в=а
<[Raiden]> можно только стереть правила и заново записать. Перезагрузить нельзя, это не служба
<jlewka> а он вообще перегружается? Правило же вроде сразу же применяется...
<[Raiden]> фаервол в ядре, иптаблес только правила задаёт
<tagezi> ну, вот раньше это был сервис типа
<[Raiden]> я не слышал )
<tagezi> и можно было сделать, что-то типа сервисе айпитабл рестарт
<skai-falkorr> я ток домой пришел
<[Raiden]> сомневаюсь. Если поставить какую-то управляшку типа firestarter или тог очто я вчера говорил, то может и опявится такая команда. Но это будет просто набор скриптов считывающий сохраненные заранее правила.
<[Raiden]> слово перезагрузка не очень подходит в общем.
<tagezi> не, та управляшька работает но не перезагружает
<tagezi> ну я не знаю..
<tagezi> у меня в языке хрящ разбух )
 * tagezi костноязычен
<[Raiden]> можешь по тому же хавту английскому настроить через НМ, а этот пакет удалить.
<[Raiden]> тогда рестарт нм перезапишет правила
<[Raiden]> вместе с реконектом сети )
<tagezi> странно файл не востановить, пишет iptables-restore: line 1 failed
<tagezi> там первой строчкой *filter стоит, да и вобще это файл был создан iptables-save
<[Raiden]> У меня первая строка получается вида: # Generated by iptables-save v1.4.12 on Fri Dec 14 16:52:53 2012
<tagezi> угу, я её потёр уже )
<tagezi> тоже само было
<[Raiden]> ну тык верни
<tagezi> вернул )
<[Raiden]> может скрипт использует коменты как-либо - бывает
<[Raiden]> как разделител ьправил например
<tagezi> iptables-restore: line 2 failed
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> о_О
<[Raiden]> значит дело не в этом )
<tagezi> да удаления было в первой строке в месте с коментарием
<tagezi> могу скрины скинуть )
<tagezi> ан, нет,  не могу
<tagezi> оно раньше было уже
<ostrovlyan> äîáðîãî âðåìåíè ñóòîê
<ubuntuhelp> ostrovlyan! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<[Raiden]> не нужно, я не пониаю в этом. сделай копию если надо ,ещё раз сохрани правила и перечитай. Если есть ошибка - гугли )
<[Raiden]> если нету - значит что-то ты сам в файле изменил
<ostrovlyan> доброго времени суток
<ostrovlyan> у меня в ubuntu 12.04 не работает мышь залмановская
<ostrovlyan> подключается по usb, lsusb её видит, но эффекта никакого
<ostrovlyan> предыдущая мышка работала исправно (тоже usb)
<[Raiden]> на форуме если темы нет - создай.
<ostrovlyan> ладно
<tagezi> залмановская? уточни, какую мышку не покупать?
<ostrovlyan> zm-gm1
<ostrovlyan> она хорошая, отличный сенс за свои деньги + вес изменяемый
<ostrovlyan> но, блин, кто ж знал, что не заведётся
<tagezi> совместимости читать нужно
<ostrovlyan> если б они ещё где были
<tagezi> нужно железо покупать под систему
<ostrovlyan> ну это же простейшее устройство ввода через универсальную шину
<ostrovlyan> я и подумать не мог, что она не заработает
<tagezi> угу, наверное с диском драйверов под офтопик
<ostrovlyan> да, есть такой
<ostrovlyan> но она и без них прекрасно работает
<ostrovlyan> он нужен для подсветки, да макросы на кнопки вешать
<[Raiden]> фиг знает что производитель кулеров мог с мышкой сделать. Она игровая, может там памят ькакая есть с драйвером ) А может всё проще,  и иксы не могут автоматом определить какой драйвер надо использовать и надо руками перебрать. Но что бы это узн
<[Raiden]> ать надо гуглить
<[Raiden]> другйо вариант - купить мне такую же мышку.
<ostrovlyan> хе-хе
<[Raiden]> )
<ostrovlyan> может, привезти показать?
<[Raiden]> Ну, нет , гугли или на форум пиши.
<ostrovlyan> гуглил уже, редкая зараза
<ostrovlyan> напишу на форму, авось чем подскажут
<[Raiden]> если старая осталась, можешь воткнуть и использовать не откючая этой , пока не настроишь )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: может тебе дочу завести? )))
<[Raiden]> иксы нормально обычн опашут с 2 мышками или 2 клавами )
<[Raiden]> tagezi: ну уж нет )
<[Raiden]> по крайней мере не сча
<[Raiden]> ))
<tagezi> [Raiden]: блин, а так козырнобы было, я просто бы у тебя конфиги тянул )
<ostrovlyan> да старую подарил =\
<ostrovlyan> а только с клавиатуры в юнитях неудобно
<ostrovlyan> мягко говоря
<tagezi> о_О
<ostrovlyan> вот и бегаю туда-сюда
<[Raiden]> ostrovlyan: а lsinput пишет чего?
<tagezi> ostrovlyan: настрой нормально систему
<ostrovlyan> минутку, покажу lsinput
<[Raiden]> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://hastebin.com или http://paste.pro
<[Raiden]> В кедах кстати можно  курсор двигать цифровым блоком )
<ostrovlyan> короче, я в течении получаса перезайду уже под убунтой и покажу всё
<[Raiden]> и это, на форум когда будеш ьписать там тоже покажи
<[Raiden]> к теме конечн оне относится, но покажу ) http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1214/h_1355491471_5355285_2558accd31.png
<tagezi> я гугл случайно побанил ))
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: обычно наоборот, людей в гугле банят, а тут...
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: да, он себя плохо вёл, много картинок показывал )))
<[Raiden]> гугл уже как нечто незаменимое.
<[Raiden]> внедрились быт людей
<[Raiden]> в быт
<skai-falkorr> http://lenta.ru/news/2012/12/14/meat/
<skai-falkorr> не повезло:)
<[Raiden]> это интересней. Навальынй оказывается не тянет на работягу недовольног овластью. У семьи есть какие-то фирмы...
<[Raiden]> http://lenta.ru/news/2012/12/14/delo/
<[Raiden]> Я почему-то думал что он победней, что и есть 1 из причин его недовольства
<[Raiden]> :)
<alexgluck_> Всем мы бедные до поры до времени ;)
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: он изначально использовал деньги семьи, чтобы покупать пакеты акций компаний, связанных с государством, чтобы требовать отчеты для акционеров и искать в них растраты
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: на том и поднялся. потом распил и прочий гонолулу
<[Raiden]> мб
<[Raiden]> Я особо не интересовался. Наши оопозиционеры все какие-то с душком. Если погуглить по Прохорову то можно нагуглить что-то про ахинации с пенсионным фондом в магнитогорске.
<[Raiden]> В прочем не будем про политику )
<skai-falkorr> дык рашка же:)тут все такие
<alexgluck_> Ищу мануал по lightdm гугл забанил
<[Raiden]> try yandex
<[Raiden]> набери чего-нить типа: lghtdm home page , что-от там наверное будет
<[Raiden]> i пропустил
<tagezi> [Raiden]: у тебя нет там примерчика, что бы собирать ссылки со странички и помещать их в файл? )
<[Raiden]> Хм )
<[Raiden]> это зависит от страницы. Синтаксис бывает разный
<[Raiden]> код страницы точнее
<tagezi> гугл, иль яндекс
<ostrovlyan> а вот и я
<tagezi> сейчас потестил фоервол... бррр... плохой он защитник
<ostrovlyan> подскажите теперь, как без мышки выделить вывод lsinput?
<ostrovlyan> настроил управление с клавиатуры (в юнити тоже есть), но она ползает ОЧЕНЬ медленно
<ostrovlyan> не взирая на чувствительность
<[Raiden]> тут наверное хватит консольного браузера.   lynx -dump урл >file.txt
<ostrovlyan> стоп
<ostrovlyan> а зачем браузер?
<ostrovlyan> я саму команду в файл направил
<ostrovlyan> сейчас залью
<alexgluck_> На офф сайте пусто, системный ман тоже бедненький
<[Raiden]> ostrovlyan: это я tagezi
<ostrovlyan> ааа
<ostrovlyan> извините
<ostrovlyan> но мне это тоже помогло
<[Raiden]> sudo apt-get install pastebinit ,    lsinput |pastebinit
<alexgluck_> гентушники подкинули https://answers.launchpad.net/lightdm/+question/179211
<alexgluck_> там вообще написано про отсутствие описания как такогового
<[Raiden]> мне слово pastebinit не нравится, я сделал симлинк с именем upaste  - легче помнить\набирать
<ostrovlyan> я сделал немножко не так
<[Raiden]> )
<ostrovlyan> вот что он говорит
<ostrovlyan> http://pastebin.com/7BCmY7Er
<[Raiden]> ostrovlyan: возможно тебе поможет руководство этого человека http://people.overclockers.ru/scalp/15765/Nastrojka_myshi_Cyborg_R.A.T_7_v_UBUNTU
<ostrovlyan> спасибо, попробую
<[Raiden]> Тебе надо сгенерировать ксорг конф  если нету, апотом исправить секцию про мышку
<[Raiden]> если нвидия дрова, то сгенерить конфиг можно набрать sudo nvidia-xconfig , если такого нет, то универсально будет:  sudo X -configure :1
<[Raiden]> конфиг будет в ~/xorg.conf.new
<[Raiden]> *пример конфига т.е .)
<[Raiden]> Если не поможет - делать отже самое , меняя способы идентификации мыки и указания драйвера )
<[Raiden]> там есть варианты
<ostrovlyan> спасибо ещё раз, сейчас буду пробовать
<[Raiden]> гляньте, первая секция сгенерена иксами вторая ручная. Но оба варианта рабочие в случае с моей мышкой )
<[Raiden]> http://paste.org.ru/?6kddr1
<Scrimmer> хм, tagezi так расхваливает кубунту, аж тоже хочу :)
<tagezi> консоль наше всё, на самом деле
<tagezi> зас допинаю линкс и буду счастлив
<[Raiden]> можно и седом линки резать. посмотреть исходник страницы, промеж каких тегов линки и потом можно нарезать
<skai-falkorr> яфоны 5 продают по 975$ за младшую модель:) это уже хотяб не двойная наценка
<tagezi> да чегото мне даже исходник не сохранить.. урл режиться почемуто
<skai-falkorr> а за япад мини просят всего на 100 баксов больше американской цены
<Scrimmer> а де просят то ?
<skai-falkorr> в магазинах.связной, рестор и прочее
<skai-falkorr> я удивлен, что нет двухкратной конской накрутки
<Scrimmer> ну дык, прошел сезон уже
<skai-falkorr> сезон чего?это старт продаж
<skai-falkorr> на 4с были двукратные закатки
<[Raiden]> каким мог быть наутилус ) http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1214/h_1355497252_4972587_8a74d3e6ee.png  (наутилус элементари на основе гном2)
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: а я помню это.
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: я боюсь обновления 13.04
<skai-falkorr> придется бежать на кеды, бо двухпанельный редим наутилуса гном забил
<tagezi> но не будет... если только каноникал его не форкнет
<[Raiden]> диалог настройки панели инструментов http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1214/h_1355497365_6796867_cd9f2c7eb4.png -  или в двух шагах от дельфина...
<Scrimmer> э
<Scrimmer> это кде, заточеный под гном ?
<[Raiden]> Нет, это гном2 , без 1 панели  + docky и форк наутилуса
<[Raiden]> форк этот тоже умер как и гном2
<[Raiden]> неплохо бы показать эти шоты авторам мате. )
<[Raiden]> Может сделают что-нить из этого
<[Raiden]> в отличие от юнити, доки мог располагатсья где угодно или увеличиваться в количестве http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1214/h_1355498196_9818699_a3f7fcbde9.png
<[Raiden]> в прочем вы и сами знаете
<Scrimmer> просто тема крутая
<[Raiden]> теа дефолтная убунтовская
<[Raiden]> на тот момент
<[Raiden]> только светлая, их две
<Scrimmer> а где качать темы для кде?
<[Raiden]> кде лук , девианарт
<[Raiden]> http://opendesktop.org
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: в кде тем в таком понимании какие они в гтк очень мало. Много цветовых профилей и темы плазмы (панели, виджеты) отдельно от этого
<[Raiden]> как-то так
<tagezi> если основные участники канала перейдут на кде, весело будет )))
<skai-falkorr> ну а что делать. из них можно будетвыбросить мусор и сделать юнити.а в гнмо не добавишь выброшенное
<skai-falkorr> хотяяя....хз
<skai-falkorr> Hangouts also got a new feature. Google+ said it is now making it possible to connect with friends despite extremely low bandwidth. Only 150 KB of bandwidth is now necessary to start a hangout.
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=35606
<tagezi> гугл hangout перевёл как притон )
<tagezi> может линк просто не понимает длинных гуголовских урл?
<tagezi> lynx
<_d4vid> [Raiden], http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=35593
<_d4vid> вот твой бульдозер ^^
<[Raiden]> в 3.8 пофиксят )
<tagezi> интересно, а кто будет отоковать систему Райдена? ))
<[Raiden]> ещё надо поискать злоумышленника который полезет на мой комп это делать
<[Raiden]> угу
<tagezi> атаковать*
<[Raiden]> но ваще фс не считатет как стабле. Так что , если кто будет смотреть - ссзб.
<[Raiden]> не считается*
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=KlylKr7WjnM
<skai-falkorr> чечектотут?
<Scrimmer> адынадын
<Scrimmer> а лост интересная чтука (:
<rekcuFniarB> А фаунд?
<skai-falkorr> лост н фаунд - вот вам торт:)
<skai-falkorr> http://motor.ru/photo/2012/12/13/paceman/
<skai-falkorr> мимимимимишечка
<markmx> а как заставить for реагировать только на переводы строк а не на пробелы?
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Есть контакт.
<[Raiden]> markmx: я знаю как while
<markmx> из потока она смогет?
<[Raiden]> find . -type f  |while read x ; do echo "$x" ;done
<markmx> мне текст выпаршеный надо построчно читать
<[Raiden]> ну так же
<markmx> опана :) пашет :) пасип
<[Raiden]> нп
<Kyshtynbai> Хлопцы, в чём разница между оракл джава и опенДЖДК?
<Scrimmer> де стрим жопа
<Scrimmer> упс, не туда
<Kyshtynbai> !java
<ubuntuhelp> Установка Oracle Java 7 в Ubuntu вручную и из ppa: http://goo.gl/I8Oj7 и http://goo.gl/dby6h а также !openjdk
<[Raiden]> !openjdk
<ubuntuhelp> Открытая реализацая Java runtime/interpreter. Если вашему ПО не требуется проприетарная версия java - ставьте спокойно. иначе смотри !java
<[Raiden]> !рекурсия
<[Raiden]> )
<Kyshtynbai> угу, сепульки).
<Kyshtynbai> в ппа какая-то джава 8 уже есть
<[Raiden]> ))
<Kyshtynbai> это анстейбл, чтоль какой-то?
<[Raiden]> давно не слышал про сепульки
<tagezi> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/12/linux-google-drive-client-insync-gets.html
<tagezi> а наши российские блоги опять обсуждают иконки )))
<tagezi> http://ubuntunews.ru/news/novyye-ikonki-linz-dlya-ubuntu-13-04.html
<markmx> нус поприставать с регулярками в очередной раз модно?
<markmx> *можно
<tagezi> самое эффективное регулярное выражение знаешь? ))
<tagezi> markmx: говори свою регулярку, у меня хоть мозг от моей отдохнёт, заодно мож чо нового узнаю
<markmx> <span style="cursor: pointer;" onmouseover='javascript:show_user(3);' class="vacation longinactive">spy</span>&nbsp;(<span class="admin">А</span><span class="vacation">U</span><span class="longinactive">I</span>) есть такая строка
<markmx> egrep -o "show_user\(([0-9]+)\)(.*)\&nbsp\;\((.*)\)"); беру ее так
<markmx> и... получаю show_user(3);' class="vacation longinactive">spy</span>&nbsp;(<span class="admin"> - вот тут оканчивается... как так?
<artus> markmx, к чему это тут?
<markmx> тагези попросил, ну давай в личку уйду, если тут нежедательно, то звиняйте
<artus> markmx, ну простыни тут тож не айс, ты б завел уже тему на форуме, и там и решения выкидывал бы, авось кому нить тоже пригодится
<tagezi> это да
<markmx> закинул в личку, тут звиняйте, увлекся
<tagezi> постоянно с регулярками вопросы
<artus> скорее даже с одними регурялками
<artus> :)
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=35614
<shenmue> dctv gso =)
<shenmue> нувы поняли
<[Raiden]> ))
<baronos> тыщ
<baronos> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<Kyshtynbai> пыщ.
<shenmue> читерский ип
<Kyshtynbai> а если трейсануть его, трейс через бобруйск пойдёт, интересно?..
<shenmue> по магистрали через пельменестан до бобруйска
<Scrimmer> а как тут у бота работает команда пинг?
<Scrimmer> чей пинг то показывает?
<shenmue> мой
<Scrimmer> о_0 ?
<shenmue> секретный пинг шенму -_-
<shenmue> балдурс гэйт на линь выпустят
<[Raiden]> фирма называется баян геймс?
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> эти старые бояны намного интереснее чем современное
<shenmue> меня кроме TES вообще на компе не держит
<Denver79> в 12.04 при удаление амд дров в гноме классик пропала в окнах вверху панелька с Закрыть свернуть развернуть - как вернуть?
<[Raiden]> !amd
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты AMD(ATI): http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow. Для 12.10 quantal(eng):http://goo.gl/F95yy
<[Raiden]> возможно месу надо переставить
 * baronos хитро про себя подумал про sgfxi -N radeon :D
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> http://files.adme.ru/files/news/part_44/449955/12209_117446498421248_1059019202_n.jpeg
<Denver79> ну и.. првильно :)
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> а что будет то?
<shenmue> всмысле пожарБ метеорит чума или что там на этот раз?
<tagezi> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=tPg1ZMiC9pA
<[Raiden]> shenmue: будет... Сюрприз )
<Sergey_IT> в России он уже был, давно
<shenmue> опять ничего что ли?
<shenmue> мож самим сделать? а то что то как то аж стыдно
<[Raiden]> ьак наверное и получится. Помнится какой-то фантаст говорил, что наша вселенная накроется когда люди будут испытывать очередное топливо для кораблей
<[Raiden]> или типа того
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> ну это мы дааааа =)
<Sergey_IT> так у нас народ и испытывает его - спирт
<shenmue> хм... хим. топливо не такое уж разрушительное
<[Raiden]> вчера кстати видел новост на иносми ру кажется. Типа русские готовятся к концу скупая водку и свечи
<shenmue> а закуску?
<andrex> свечами закусывать будут
<Sergey_IT> shenmue, а ты литр прими и посмотри... если сможешь
<[Raiden]> Заморские авторы просто не в курсе что наши готовятся бузать 5 дней после нг и пру дней до
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> х
<shenmue> я не пью
<[Raiden]> как , совсем?
<shenmue> ну спиртное и шнягу всякую навроде энергетиков
<andrex> а я понял, ты сухой спирт кушаеш))
<Denver79> а я вот абсентом уже.. подготавливаюсь :)
<andrex> а я спрайтом
<shenmue> квас вот пью.
<[Raiden]> у меня есть знакомый 1 котоырй не пьёт и парочка которые уже ен пьют - этим двум полтийник +-.
<Sergey_IT> shenmue, в квасе тоже спирт есть
<shenmue> помню давно кваса попил когда курьером работал. жара на улице. видать забродил он у них. накрыло меня тогда =)
<shenmue> прям в офиисе куда документы принес
<[Raiden]> а я бывает по праздникам, важным для меня. Обычно это др знакомых и нг. Ну может ещё майские праздники )
<shenmue> ну я в августе за упокой выпил рюмку.... ну тогда действительно этоо все внезапно было
 * Sergey_IT подумал о залежах спиртного в квартире 
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: у меня тоже залежи.. вот лежит бутылка вина уже лет пять, так и не открытая даже
<tagezi> думаю кому спихнуть, и ничего придумать не могу
<tagezi> наверное тестю подарю, всёравно он её забыл как-то )))))
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, у меня есть водка постарше
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: я не пью вообще спиртного, уже лет 15 наверное )))
<tagezi> так, что у меня
<tagezi> эта бутылка единственный экземпляр )
<[Raiden]> я рад что у нас появляются непьющие люди )
<andrex> эти непьющие люди капля в море покашто
<[Raiden]> среди моих знакомых есть и такие котоыре квасят постоянно.
<Sergey_IT> ну если не хотят, пусть не пьют... а иногда немного можно
<andrex> чисто стрес снять
<tagezi> стрес снять? вот с самолёта прыгнуть без парашута и что бы вас инструктор ловил в воздухе, вот тогда вы поймёте что такое стрес )
<[Raiden]> я думаю все остальные стрессы снимутся автоматом ))
<Sergey_IT> andrex, не... это неаправильно.
<andrex> ну вот если не поймает тогда точно будет стресс
<Sergey_IT> тогда уже все равно будет (
<[Raiden]> есть 1 русский, даже советский каратист и был мастером попрыгать. И в общем 1 раз не раскрылся и он выжил в общем. Могу потом фамилию вспомнить )
<Sergey_IT> такие случаи в войну были с летчиками
<tagezi> ладно, ещё пол фразы... стрес обычно накапливаеться, и часто месяцами, спиртное только вид делает что помоегает, если снимать чтрес, то травками, типа "Успокоительный сбор №2" ну или 3, по вкусу
<tagezi> и йогой заниматься ) или боксом =)
<[Raiden]> http://truba.com/video/281657/   Дмитрий Котвицкий
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, на природу надо
<tagezi> если там вотку пить и шашлык хавать, то бессмысленно
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, с шашлыком нормальные люди водку не потребляют
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: и много ты нормальных нынче видишь? )))
<[Raiden]> в рф  то потребляют в легкую )
<Kyshtynbai> А я вот пью. Не помогает :( .
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, пиво, кстати, страшнее
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: у нас есть под питером семиозерье, гладышевские озёра, там парк, типа маленький заповедник, скатайся какнить посмотри на нормальных людей... только ехать смотреть на этих баранов нужно летом, весной их мало, да и осенью тоже
<Kyshtynbai> Какая клевая программка album сама генерит хтмл-код для фотогаллерей. Ооочень удобно, всё свое диколе количество фотографий перелил на сервачок с джинксом и теперь смотрю в браузере, очень удобно.
<tagezi> вот, нет что бы кде поставить, они извращаються )
<Kyshtynbai> едер дас зайне
<Kyshtynbai> каждому, как говорицца, своё.
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, был я там много раз.. в этом году там чернику собирали с женой
<[Raiden]> в линуксе есть 1 большой недостаток.  много кода, изменений , улучшений чего-либо. Но... нету единсва. Поэтому любые передовые изменения в юнити не делают лучше любую другую среду и наоборот. или скажем, в кде 4.10 ускорят индексный поиск. Но пользо
<[Raiden]> вателей юнити или хфце это никак не касается. и т.д.
<[Raiden]> И видимо всё так и будет продолжаться
<[Raiden]> анархическая ос
<Sergey_IT> к сожалению (
<tagezi> ) ты опять на винде сидишь?
<[Raiden]> Но в целом качество растёт.  )
<[Raiden]> не, я в лине. Мне он интересен )
<[Raiden]> Ну и во многом привычен т.к. не перый день ковыряюсь.
<tagezi> я вот тоже с ужасом думаю, а если доче линь не понравиться, что елать-то, я винду практически не знаю )
<tagezi> не, ну клавишу пуск найду, конечно )
<artus> tagezi, нефиг ей кеды показываь)
<tagezi> artus: большенство обучающих прог под кеды, так что тут получилось бы юнити(крыса, ласточка) натянутые на кеды
<tagezi> нафиг такой гемор
<[Raiden]> да сама размерется. Или пригласишь какого-нить брата , свата )
<artus> tagezi, это какие такие обучающие игры запиленые для кед? мануал по пользованию ?
<tagezi> едубунту - 15 прог для детей от 4 до 25 лет ))) и восновном кдешные стоят
<[Raiden]> сам вообще решай, твой ребенок. Покажи и то и то.
<tagezi> да ладно.. не освоиться, будет сидеть в винде, освоиться станет человеком )
<artus> tagezi, aptinstall gcompris , и пусть играется
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> artus: сборник обучающих игр от 2 до 10 лет? )))
<Kyshtynbai> Как по мне, Тагези, ты жестишь. На кой хрен девачке, да ещё и ребенку, линукс...
<tagezi> artus: вообщето она в 5 классе )
<artus> tagezi, ммМ, ну так какие нафиг обучалки?
<[Raiden]> tagezi: У артуса чего-то там заглючило в его дебиане. Когда он поставил или обновил кде - уже не помню. С тех пор он их не любит.
<artus> те пора думать как шейпить ей интернеты в плане чтоб не ходила куда ненадо, а ты фигней маешся, понравитцо-непонравитцо, игрушки
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> artus: английский, математика, география, биология, вконцеконцов клавиатурный тренажор
<artus> tagezi, тренашерка онлайновая есть , самая адекватная, да еще и в виде игры )
<tagezi> artus: ну я пока не видел нормальных онлайновых, а в кде есть, и преличная очень
<artus> tagezi, http://klavogonki.ru/ и все локальные сосут леденцы пуская слюни им вслед
<artus> tagezi, да и заинтересованость тут покруче ибо как ни как элемент азарта присутствует
<tagezi> artus: нуфиг ей азарт развивать
<artus> угу, ей в ее возрасте в вов хоца гамать, а ты ей игрушки ищеш развивающие :D
<Kyshtynbai> Суровый ты родитель, я смотрю).
<artus> tagezi, надыть показывать под присмотром че такое хорошо а че такое плохо, а не в мормонов играть)
<[Raiden]> клавогонки пойдут что бы проверить скорость, а учиться лучше 10 палцам на программе тренажере.
<tagezi> artus: она слава богу не знает что такое вов... и надеюсь до 18 лет у неё времени не будет на это
<[Raiden]> имхо
<Kyshtynbai> а какда ж в него играть-то если не до 18)))
<Kyshtynbai> эльфов-гномиков гонять.
<artus> [Raiden], ты не имхай, а погляди сначала на клавогонки, там и тренажеры, и на любой вкус, а не тупое а а а а б б б б ))
<artus> вобщем если б они еще оф были- было бы круть ))
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: никогда )
<artus> tagezi, http://klavogonki.ru/vocs/top/ тренировка по словарям ) сам попробуй) затягивает
<[Raiden]> мморпг на самом деле зло. Сильно убивает время. Не только вов.
<tagezi> artus: я пароль от спам ящика зыбыл, вспомню, зарегюсь и посмотрю
<[Raiden]> клавогонки ускоряют текущий способ печати. А что бы этот способ был  правильынй, нужен сначала тренажер )
<Kyshtynbai> да все зло, если не в меру
<tagezi> хотя врятли я ей этот сайтик покажу, чат, обязательная регистрация, соревновательный момент, нафига оно ей нужно? мозг пачкать только
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: ты видел у детей меру?
<artus> [Raiden], http://klavogonki.ru/vocs/top/
<[Raiden]> артус, там наверное те кто видел хоть раз соло на клаве и в курсе как руки держать.
<[Raiden]> т.е. то о чем я говорю они уже прошли
<[Raiden]> хотя конечно есть и те кто 4 пальца использует и быстро выходит - спору нет
<Kyshtynbai> ну в моё детское время такой жести не было, как мморпг, поэтому не знаю, затянули бы они меня в то время
<artus> неее, у меня на них результаты ощутимо поднялись) соло я дальше повторялок ала ва ва ва ва не осилил ))
<Kyshtynbai> во взрослом возрасте - нет, не затянули. я предпочитаю синг-плеер.
<Kyshtynbai> *сингл.
<[Raiden]> Затягиваются не все. У меня племянница не играет в  мморпг
<[Raiden]> Хотя никто не запрещает
<artus> baronos, знца в понеделььник подниметцо
<[Raiden]> ест ькакие-то сервисы типа xmarks дял синхронизации закладок? И что бы плагин был как минимум для хромиума и фф
<shenmue> нам юзверям оперы не понять ващих проблем =)
<shenmue> ваших*
<shenmue> в хроме же есть синхронизация вроде
<[Raiden]> shenmue: встроенные синхронятся только со своим браузером, а мне надо ещё между браузерами
<[Raiden]> в хмарккс сбой произошел , правда там и бекап есть котоырй просто всё восстанавливает, но всеравно  не приятно )
<andrex> напиши им может исправят
<shenmue> все ваши любительские плагины =)
<[Raiden]> )
<Kyshtynbai> а если автоматизировать банально скриптом по крону? типа cp .firefox/bookmarks ./crome/bookmarks? если я понял о чем речь... ну там дифф прикрутить для снятия разницы.
<Kyshtynbai> или там форматы разные зокладок?
<[Raiden]> не знаю. Думаю разные.
<shenmue> разные
<[Raiden]> нету гостов у буржуев )
<shenmue> зато средствами браузеров можно переводить их в хтмл а оттуда в любой браузер впихнуть. но это костыль конечно
<Denver79> дааа.. такими темпами к 21-му я на спирт сяду )
<[Raiden]> Ну нет уж, оставлю как есть
<[Raiden]> Denver79: решил устроить личный локальынй конец света?
<Denver79>  [Raiden]: снчала я хотел начать 20-го ))) но неделю назад, примерно, передумал :)
<[Raiden]> )
<Denver79> надо насладиться всем этим безумным декабрём :)
<tagezi> лан, ночи всем
#ubuntu-ru 2012-12-15
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Есть контакт.
<tagezi> всем привет
<andrex> ух как меня плющело вчера
<baronos> грибочки?
<andrex> ага тонер
<andrex> пылесос в обратку был включен, и я как нажрался его
<baronos> ух жесть
<baronos> у меня вчера химчистку диванов в корпусе делали, я кашлял как сумашедший
<andrex> baronos: нада айфон за 500р?)
<baronos> andrex: нее, я лучше андройд девайс для тв за 1.5к куплю)
<andrex> не а че прикольный айфон, главное как можно повестись на такое
<baronos> хехе, вот и проблема китайских айфонов, они не функциональные, в отличии от китайских андройдов, они полноценные девайсы)
<baronos> ппц фильм джунгли заработал 11млн$ в прокате
<skai-falkorr> baronos: терпи:)
<baronos> skai-falkorr: терплю, я фильмов накачал, игр накачал. завтра инету конец, и буду юзать мтс с 2гигами инета :(
<Resager> Привет всем
<Resager> Знает кто норм консольный плеер, который имел бы демон (то есть посылая комманды проигрывать или останавливать проигрывание через консольку)?
<tagezi> mplayer, не?
<tagezi> куда ещё нормальнее?
<Resager> графический же
<Resager> нашел mpd
<Resager> попробую
<tagezi> с каких это пор?
<Resager> tagezi: хм... я наверное перепутал с его графическим клиентом kmplayer
<tagezi> не знаю с чем ты перепутал, но mplayer точно консольный
<tagezi> и самый вменяемый
<Resager> tagezi: спасибо, сейчас поисчу инфу как им управлять
<tagezi> Resager: man mplayer
<tagezi> самая лучшая инфа
<Resager> tagezi: там не всегда есть годные экземплы
<Resager> иногда и вовсе нет
<Resager> *примеры
<Resager> без чтения манов конечно никуда не деться
<tagezi> зато всё подробно расписано, покурить пару дней и поёмёшь его кайф
<tagezi> думаешь люди зря написали 4897 строк? ))
<tagezi> а коротенько хелпа хватает
<Resager> курить пару дней?)) я хочу слушать сейчас) в данный момент) но таки буду разбираться)
<Resager> mplayer не демон( а mpd не хочет проигрывать.
<tagezi> ну так затолкай его в трей
<Resager> зачем он мне там. Я хочу управлять демоном через http клиент
<Scrimmer> ну так управляй, если хочешь
<Resager> так не выводит звук mpd
<Scrimmer> tagezi, скрин кинешь ?
<tagezi> Resager: кури маны )
<Resager> tagezi: там все ясно прописано. по инм делаю. В статейках, которые прогуглил тоже ничего новго.
<Resager> но при добавлении файла пишет что volume 0, а когда устанавливаю в 100, то ошибку выдает и никакого звука так и не услышал я
<Resager> error: problems setting volume
<Resager> ПРи запуске пишет, что сначала не найдено, но потом найдено аудиоустрйоство:
<Resager> output: No "audio_output" defined in config file
<Resager> output: Successfully detected a alsa audio device
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Есть контакт.
<Gakonis> ping
<ubuntuhelp> Gakonis, Ну понг, и что?
<mayday> ping
<ubuntuhelp> mayday, Fail!
<mayday> ;/
<tagezi> ping
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Ну понг, и что?
<Gakonis> log
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<tagezi> пыщ?
<Resager> и тебе брат, пыщ
<tagezi> а вообще это от чего пошло? от прыщ?)
<Resager> навряд ли
<shenmue> это от меня пошло
<Resager> ты еще бегал под стол пешком, когда пыщ уже ходило по чатам!
<tagezi> тогда уже чаты были? )
<Resager> они появились как только интернет появился, ещё по телефонам (без модемов)
<Gakonis> А что такое чат)?
<Resager> это слово
<Resager> значение которого можешь в википедии глянуть
<shenmue> википедия это тоже такое слово. занчение можешь в википедии посмотреть
<baronos> тыщ
<Resager> могу
<tagezi> походу меня в википедии забанили )) или я её забанил )
<Resager> tagezi: негодяй
<tagezi> ничего, сейчас бан-лист загрузиться до конца в иптабл и поправим дело
<Resager> tagezi: он у тебя такой большой...
<tagezi> около 2 к айпишников, всеголишь
<Resager> лично накопил или взял где?
<skai-falkorr> Resager: ну если ты борды атами называешь... то ты в то время еще только в штанах у папы был:)
<Resager> skai-falkorr: я ничего про свой возраст не говорил) мне всего то 23)
<skai-falkorr> friends закончились
<skai-falkorr> грустно:(
<baronos> думал они уже лет 5 как закончились
<skai-falkorr> вообще 8 с половиной
<baronos> ну да, жаль что закончились :D
<skai-falkorr> и снова закончились
<skai-falkorr> так грустно, когда заканчивается такая история
<Resager> skai-falkorr: сколько раз они у тебя заканчивались?
<skai-falkorr> второй раз целиком. и несколько раз по тиви
<shenmue> baronos:
<baronos> shenmue: дада)
<shenmue> ты на дебиане? или дальше пошел?
<baronos> на дебиан, но на данный момент на винде)
<baronos> а что?)
<shenmue> регресс такой. так и запишем : "гш вернет вас на винду " в обзоре
<baronos> не, я выйграл денег, купил колду,  вот качаю её)
<shenmue> да вдруг что интересно нашел. а то скучна
<baronos> интересней гш только гш 3.8 удет)
<shenmue> это наводить крестик на движущиеся объекты и кликать мышкой?
<baronos> будет*
<baronos> ага)
<skai-falkorr> baronos: а 3.10?
<baronos> skai-falkorr: честно хочу рабочий андройд на нетбук, консольку для игр, и девайс для ТВ с андройдом на проц RK3309 ЖВ
<shenmue> и тут остапа понесло
<baronos> хочу кресло как в идиократии)
<nexxxt> ку
<baronos> shenmue: расширение щас юзаю удобное для меня web search, сорри ссыль недам, у меня недо клиент :D
<shenmue> расширение для гш?
<baronos> fuf
<shenmue> ну я за циамон болею. мне кажеться скоро гш он опередит особенно после того как его в дистры по дефолту будут ставить
<shenmue> в шапку и еще там куда то
<baronos> гш пилит свой софт как бы бесшовный, удобно мне к примеру использовать Documents, щас сделают Music, Foto, Video и вообще отлично будет. (это лично мне удобство доставляет)
<baronos> а циамон и все остальное это так, для старперов которым линь еще нужен для каких то там запилов. а мне нужно посмотреть видео, вклбчить музыку, посмотреть фото и так далее)
<shenmue> при этом гуглить расширения ибо по дефолту шняга какая то
<baronos> ну, к примеру есть расширение, которое в обзоре показывает расширение с сайта и их ставить можно
<baronos> вот тут тоже, лично мне все с дефолта устраивает, и даже софт. тотем за ютуб например)
<nexxxt> а мну нет
<nexxxt> виртулбокс убили
<baronos> кто?
<baronos> за что?
<nexxxt> не знаю, на нем винда у мну сдохла через 15 минут после установки
<baronos> гном-бокс даже ниче так, только у меня не пашет на демьяне(
<nexxxt> на правах рекламы: новинка для сексшопов - жевательная резинка со вкусом пениса для одиноких девушек
<nexxxt> сорри за офтоп, не в то окно кинул
<sancho> А получилось в тему
<skai-falkorr> хммм...вот и не знаю. вроде не в то окно. но вроде и наказать надо...
<skai-falkorr> ладно
<skai-falkorr> если никого не обидел его промах - мы его простим
<artus> skai-falkorr, накажи его, накажи :D
<Resager> ДУмаю тут нет одиноких девушек, которых могло задеть
<Resager> Подскажите пожалуйста, почему у меня при смене рабочего стола (компиз, куб) 1 раз происходит что-то типа обновления экрана (на долю секунд все белое, эдакий блик). Ранбше такого не было. Можно ли убрать это, оставив компиз?
<Resager> А ещё, если нажать Ctrl+Alt+Down, то компиз падает и минуты две графика восстанавливается :(
<skai-falkorr> а зачем ты сделал куб?
<Resager> skai-falkorr: чтобы быстро просматривать несколько рабочих мест, не переключая их. Да и передвигать окна чтобы мышой (однако опять же бага - координаты мыши "прыгают" на то место, откуда началось движение окна на предыдущем раб. столе)
<skai-falkorr> Resager: expo
<Resager> skai-falkorr: он включен :D
<skai-falkorr> ну вот. нафиг плодить сущности
<Resager> skai-falkorr: сущности... в виде гномика?)
<skai-falkorr> в виде кубика
<Resager> эх... да... куб уже не тот
<[Raiden]> !nvidia
<ubuntuhelp> Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. !nvidia-nouveau !xswat
<baronos> ты проверяешь, целы ли ссылки на дрова, не подсунули туда sgfxi?)))
<[Raiden]> Нет, я отвечаю в жабере челу котоырй начилася хавту на всяких блогах
<[Raiden]> и теперь не грузится нехрена
<artus> ну нефиг читать бложики 5тилетней давности )
<baronos> надо использовать sgfxi :D
<[Raiden]> тогда бы мне пришлось объяснять как починитьяс после сгфхи
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> в общем вопрос решен
<baronos> поставил винду?)
<[Raiden]> нет, было сказано как исправить последсвия блогов
<[Raiden]> хотя если ещё раз залезит ко мне в приват ,пошлю в винду.
<baronos> ))
<[Raiden]> на самом деле давн опора сделать устанвоку дров и совфта  one click ,  99% одни и те же, значит их можно диагностировать и автоматизировать
<[Raiden]> )
<skai-falkorr>  [Raiden] jockey-gtk смотрит на тебя с недоумением
<[Raiden]> он понаписал чего-то в ксорг конф и в плимут конф
<Resager> Ага. в один клик. У меня при попытке открыть "рекомендуемый список дров для видяхи" в убунте через 10 минут после установки - крашилось что-то и не открывалось. ТАкие вот дефолты
<[Raiden]> а.. ну да, жокей вариант. Только надо получше
<[Raiden]> лучше вообще без кнопок. Загружаешь комп и тебе пишут: нужные драйверы будут установлены, сопротивление бесполезно!
<[Raiden]> и всё
<[Raiden]> :)
<artus> интересно, а чего можно чинить после sgfxi?  хоть один примкр умерших иксов бы кто нить показал
<artus> да и нуво возвращаетцо моментально если на то пошло , афтоматом и без каких либо телодвежений
<baronos> artus: у некоторых скрипт кеды убивает ;)
<artus> а если руццями сидеть и компелять с оффсайта, а потом споминать что не заблеклистена нува, или еще чегото не соберает - то да, проблем огрести можно )
<artus> baronos, угу, заговор же масонов против белых и пушистых)
<[Raiden]> он не убивает кде, он хочет снести уже установленыне пакеты с нвидией и до кучи пакет с квином
<[Raiden]> + дкмс кажется не пашет
<artus> а квин намертво прибит к дровам? невидию он убивает, да , потому что нефиг городить один драйвер на другой
<baronos> а после смены ядра, зашел в консоль, выполнил скрипт и вуаля снова приглашение на start ~:)
<[Raiden]> да и не решение это, а шеллскрипт от какого-то задрота, простите если что )
<skai-falkorr> как и линукс в самом начале
<skai-falkorr> 21 год - и сгфхи будет нормальным
<skai-falkorr> правда тогда уже не нужны будут дрова
<artus> пока не прикрутят 15 кнопочек спешр фор кеды так и будет скрипт от задрота )) а так пофиг что работает не в пример адекватнее бунтовских поисковиков дров )
<[Raiden]> каждый видит что хочет )
<artus> и только кедоводы продолжают нести ересь :D
<baronos> i see... thanks Jesus :)
<[Raiden]> кде это де для линукс с 1996 года. Скрипт создающий в нем проблемы не нужен. Даже если речь о правке одной строки ) Ибо он не мой, а чужие я даже читать не хочу )
<[Raiden]> и в этом нет ереси.
<[Raiden]> мне своих костылей хватает. Что бы ещё чужие поправлять
<artus> угу, и проблема совсем не в квине :D
<[Raiden]> он ставится обратно и не притягивает пакеты нвидии
<[Raiden]> но для тебя, фанатика антикдешника, дело конечн ов квине
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> и пусть так и будет. Ибо мне всеравно на твои заблуждения
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> да не, у всех все нормально, но у тя почему то сносит квин и ломает кеды, ага
<shenmue> блин рутрекер 40 место в топе пиратских сайтов на закрытие
<shenmue> хотя по пираству у нас золотая медаль в проошлом году
<shenmue> http://img.netupd8.com/meditarrean-night.png а что за иконки такие?
<[Raiden]> artus: Если бы ты не был ослеплен своим фанатизмом и словом кде,  то заметил бы что я описал 2 проблемы ) Про дкмс ты почему-то не оставил коментариев.
<[Raiden]> И ещё сгфхи не чинит то что юзер делает с конфигами. Баронос вообще ен в кассу этот скрипт вспомнил
<Scrimmer> !тест
<Scrimmer> !тест
<Scrimmer> !тест
<Scrimmer> :(
<Scrimmer> мну видно ?)
<Scrimmer> ребятки, как мне сохранить настройки geany?
 * Sergey_IT открыл лыжный сезон )
<HarryShprottey> Здравствуйте. Подскажите пожалуйста. Есть одна убунта 12.10 и есть огнелис.
<HarryShprottey> Таки я в нём пытался включить спид диал, по мануалу - http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/05/enable-firefox-speed-dial-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<HarryShprottey> после чего, в новой вкладке открывается какая-то соц сеть. В фоне как бы, ибо урла нету.
<HarryShprottey> вот как оно выглядит - http://imglink.ru/show-image.php?id=d2bf30a29a6ed98c619d36bf5cf2d306
<HarryShprottey> меня похекали или что?
<[Raiden]> HarryShprottey: http://speeddial.uworks.net/download.html
<HarryShprottey> Это понятно, но откуда FF берёт это ссылку?
<HarryShprottey> Я ни разу не видел и не знал о её существовании
<[Raiden]> не знаю. сохрани закладки, закрой браузер, удали .mozilla
<[Raiden]> хочешь подробностей - иди на ресурсы по мазиле
<HarryShprottey> ок
<[Raiden]> может у тебя это просто в виде домашней страницы?
<HarryShprottey> а такой вопрос, я когда ставил убунту, зачем-то поставил галочку на шифровать /home вроде
<HarryShprottey> мне кажется из-за этого всё стало медленее работать и как-то трещит жестки диск. Можно это как то пофиксить безболезненно?
<shenmue> диску сколько лет?
<HarryShprottey> диск новый
<HarryShprottey> в винде всё впорядке
<[Raiden]> HarryShprottey: мне думается все дефолтные спиддиалы не очень. Вот это спиддиал :) http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1215/h_1355596440_2056228_c013056ed0.png
<HarryShprottey> симпотичный декстоп
<[Raiden]> HarryShprottey: неплохо бы для начала выснить чем трещит. найти какой-нить iotop  ,а то вдруг окажется что это не шифрование
<HarryShprottey> начинает шурстеть когда наутилус открываю
<HarryShprottey> а если в папку с картинками зайду так вообще
<Sergey_IT> HarryShprottey, а зачем поставил шифрование?
<HarryShprottey> в винде такого не наблюдается
<HarryShprottey> Sergey_IT: я хренов конспиролог
<HarryShprottey> и параноик
<[Raiden]> HarryShprottey: вот чего-то http://copyraite.blogspot.ru/2012/02/ubuntu-1110.html , либо бекап, форма, возврат и проверка фстаб
<[Raiden]> Я не сталкивался ещё с убунтовским шифрованием. Н осталкивался  раньше с другим. Это стоит делать если реально есть чег оскрывать )
<[Raiden]> и нужно сделать всё что бы можно было восстановить если что
<[Raiden]> Есть варианты повеселее. Создаём файл , забиваем дд, делаем там шифрованную фс. Если надо что-то спрятатать - держим там.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> в хомпапке куча неинтесног омусора котоырй нет смысла шифровать
<[Raiden]> просто отлично. Пришел секурити фикс на флэш, теперь ютуб думает что у меня плагина нет )
<[Raiden]> реинсталл помог
<shenmue> труба же хтмл5
<shenmue> [Raiden]
<[Raiden]> я тут
<shenmue> эээ уже забыл что хотел
<shenmue> аа.. в москве видел где нибуть наборы для концаа света продаются?
<shenmue> подарочные конечно же =)
<Mishke> сколько по дефолту в бубунте пакетов?
<shenmue> сам глянь
<Mishke> shenmue: у меня арч
<shenmue> тысячи две как минимум наверное
<Mishke> зверь сиди прям
<shenmue> причем тут это?
<Mishke> 17940
<Mishke> Щ_Щ
<Mishke> O_O
<shenmue> это твой арч?
<Mishke> http://tigro.info/wp/?p=2030
<shenmue> чота много
<Mishke> мой арч на 1000 пакетов, учитывая что я ставил КДЕ в котором их 400
<shenmue> это общее количество пакетов
<[Raiden]> в убунте 20к+
<Mishke> охуеть, 20к пакетов, а работает так шустро
<Mishke> хотя связи же нету
<shenmue> ты команду прочитай для начала
<shenmue> для арча у тебя вообще дофига
<Mishke> pacman -Q | wc -l
<Mishke> вбейте кто-то)
<[Raiden]> shenmue: [00:37:42] [anaesthesia]Raiden: скажи ему, чтоб пассатижи в розетку сунул
<[Raiden]> [00:38:07] [anaesthesia]свет кончится в момент
<[Raiden]> это тебе )
<Mishke> [Raiden]: мне то? :D
<[Raiden]> не
<shenmue> у меня 1709 пакетов.
<Mishke> отбой тревоги
<Mishke> 17000 это в репах
<shenmue> токо дошло
<shenmue> арчеводы такие арчеводы
<Mishke> то-то я думаю что убунту сильно шустрая
<[Raiden]> Mishke: в 64бит версии  пакеты обоих архитектур и получается как-то так http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1216/h_1355604029_1803688_f5ce344905.png
<Mishke> для 20к :D
<Mishke> shenmue: арч не торт, да?
<shenmue> просто любой кто недавно поставил арч обязательно заходит сюда и начинает хвалится но сам в итоге пукает в лужу =)
<[Raiden]> в арче вклчюая аур хватает хлама тоже.
<[Raiden]> главное что бы было то что нужно
<Mishke> да у меня говна пакетов 500
<Mishke> я месяц назад как поставил так все тестил
<Mishke> у меня щас тут гном, крыса, кде с полным набором свистелок и перделок)
<Mishke> поэтому и 1100
<shenmue> кул стори
<shenmue> а причем тут убунту?
<Mishke> ну кто-то писал что у меня много для арча
<Mishke> а убунту хорошая штука, перед арчем стояла.
<[Raiden]> скорость от количества пакетов не сильно зависит. Допустим я ядра давн оне чистил и их сча шутк 5 стоит. Для скорости работы это без разницы.
<Mishke> не то что бы не сильно
<Mishke> вообще почти ни как
<Mishke> тем не менее оно стоит)
<[Raiden]> важно что и сколько запущен ов данынй момент. И то не всегда более легкая программа обязятельно быстрей
<shenmue> [Raiden] анастезии передай что я тоже ее люблю =)))
<[Raiden]> shenmue: я видел только рекламные плакаты где используется конец света. Но не на улицах , а в инете
<shenmue> жалка. подарить хотел
<[Raiden]> типа: Скоро конец света, а ты не накрашена? И лого фирмы.
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> а ну да. логично
<[Raiden]> http://f.img.com.ua/img/forall/a/13440/93.jpeg - украинцы тоже...
<Mishke> [Raiden]: ужас
<Mishke> [Raiden]: там альфабанк кажись предлагал тоже что то с концом света
<Mishke> разрешаем не возвращать кредит если наступит конец света
<[Raiden]> лучше бы он денег раздал. )
<Mishke> они конечно долбоебы
<Mishke> но не полные)
<shenmue> хм
<shenmue> мат оффни
<Mishke> shenmue: сорри.
<Mishke> у нас на чане можно)
<Mishke> в рашке же за 500,000 я слышал можно место в бункере купить
<Mishke> по ящику было
<Kyshtynbai> да ну это утка. кого на такое развести можно.
<Mishke> Kyshtynbai: по ящику утки редко
<Kyshtynbai> Ну не знаю.
<Mishke> Kyshtynbai: http://www.kp.ru/online/news/1286381/
<[Raiden]> Мне больеш всег опонравился заголовок в рсс на инносми: русские готовятся к концу света скупая водку и свечи.
<Mishke> [Raiden]: мне в англоязычном коммьюнити вообще сказали что мы не умрем ни при каком конце света ибо мы можем делать водку "uses any vegetable"
<[Raiden]> у нас в рашке можно и вой бункер построить за несколько лямов
<[Raiden]> *свой
<[Raiden]> Mishke: )
<Kyshtynbai> даже их табуретки можно гнать самогон
<Kyshtynbai> некторые любят табуретовку.
<[Raiden]> есть ктстаи фильм такой. Не смотрел ,но читал описание. Суть в том что  в 1 местности инопланетяне стали захватывать тела людей, кроме тех кто сильно накачался.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> вспомню название - скажу
<[Raiden]> во http://www.kinopoisk.ru/film/479608/
<[Raiden]> правда не про русских. Но судя по слухам ирланды тоже любители выпить
<[Raiden]> дцы*
<Mishke> так ребят я спать
<Mishke> завтра приду поговорим про всемирный капец
<Mishke> а пока мы живы
<Mishke> :D
<Mishke> всем спокойной
<[Raiden]> бб
<[Raiden]> http://nnm.ru/blogs/lucky_777/kak-v-1914-godu-predstavlyali-sebe-moskvu-cherez-300-let/
<tagezi> как узнать все айпи которые использует сервер?
<tagezi> вернее сайт
<[Raiden]> можно узнать какие прописаны в днс. dig , nslookup
<tagezi> странно.. гдето блокируется википедия, но Ip её в базе нет
<tagezi> или я не все айпишники вижу
<tagezi> [Raiden]: всё, спасибо ))
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> http://www.rulez-t.info/foto_pics/17558-samaya-bolshaya-stopa-v-britanii.html
#ubuntu-ru 2012-12-16
<Adventurer> Всем привет. Wine, даже болеше, playonlinux --- установлена программа , нужно добавить еще паролель одну на тотже образ playonlinux. Можно перефразировать вопрос . Как с помочью  playonlinux запустить программу не требующую установки?  playonlinux  просит указать установщи
<Adventurer> указываешь запскной екзек и сразу ошибка
<andrex> chmoв +x наверно ему надо
<andrex> и еще внимательно прочитай что написал
<Adventurer> есть программа которая коректно работет под wine. и есть другая которая работает только под поготовленный билд вайна на плейонлинукс. Нужно их запустить паралельно
<Adventurer> уж не пинайте... Как с помощью пейонлинукс вообще прогу (екз)запустить?
<Adventurer> Указывешь setup становится. А если нет установщика
<Adventurer> набор файлов и капец.exe
<andrex> а никак. playonlinux создает при установу через него конфигурацию с нужными библиотеками а запускается это все обычным вайном, такшто шамань чего нужно ексешнику
<Adventurer> удалил вайн. $ wine reg delete "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\NET Framework Setup\NDP\v4" /f*
<Adventurer> Then start the installer of .NET 4.0 Framework.
<Adventurer> *$ wine dotNetFx40_Full_x86_x64.exe
<Adventurer> поставил. Теперь уже не мозу запутить прогу. Пишет нет фраймворка 4
<Adventurer> поставил. Но прога веровно требует фреймворк 4. Повторно устонавливаю. Установщик предлогает удалить либо исправить фреймворк.
<Adventurer>  
<Adventurer> 1.1 2.0 3.0 4.0 поставил
<Adventurer> dotnet40 already installed, skipping. А запускаешь прогу всеровно хочет 4-й фреймворк
<andrex> а и будет хотет ибо надо создавать конфигурацию с либами фреймворка итд
<andrex>  /j #winehq
<izya> всем привет
<Mishke> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=35615
<Mishke> поплыли)
<rapidsp> какой простор для холиваров :)
<Kyshtynbai> Лучшая программа для управления фотографиями:
<Kyshtynbai>     digiKam: 22.5
<Kyshtynbai>     Picasa: 22.2%
<Kyshtynbai>  позвольте, picasa под линукс нету же.
<skai-falkorr> Kyshtynbai: онлайн версия жеж
<Kyshtynbai> ааа, понятно.
<Mishke> вот вообще тип
<Mishke> http://cs9957.userapi.com/u238260/1440054/z_3c3d2e00.jpg
<andrex> чет седня тишина сертная
<Mishke> ОЛОЛОЛОЛОЛО
<Mishke> теперь не тишина
<andrex> несмешно
<Mishke> кто говорил что должно быть смещно?
<andrex> ну либо смешно либо трольство) а капс запрещен
<Alagos> Всем привет.
<Alagos> Пчоему-то начала виснуть ubuntu. Где можно посмотреть причину? Виснет намертно. Почему - не понятно. Думал через время разлагает - оставил в зависшем состоянии на ночь - ничего не изменилось.
<andrex> syslog посмотри можнт накрошилось чего перед зависанием
<Alagos> /var/log/syslog?
<andrex> еще бывает прям консоль много вской шняги летит, работать недает
<Alagos> http://slexy.org/view/s2KpyOVcI1
<Alagos> Я ничего страшного не заметил
<artus> акая муфелька? Мощность, размеры, время разогрева и время плавки. Каков по Вашим прикидкам расход эллектроэннергии?
<artus> Фото процессу можно?
<Alagos> Блин, оно уже за сегодня)
<artus> рррр
<Alagos> муфелька?
<artus> да в буфере было а терминалка хоткей неудобный на мыше имеет на ткрытие линков
<artus> Alagos, а где лог собсно?
<Alagos> Ну по ссылке. А как лог за вчера вытянуть?
<artus> 7ми минутный отчет о том что у тебя дергаетцо дхцп как ужаленая нифига не лог)
<Alagos> А то там сегодняшний только)
<andrex> ида к стати тепературы и прочее нормальны?
<andrex> а прошлий лог должнен вродь быть с 0 на конце ммлм 1
<andrex> или
<Alagos> А как проще температуру мониторить?
<artus> градусником
<Alagos> Поставил lm-sensors, так оно не понятно что выводит
<Alagos> temp1:        +40.0°C  (crit = +104.0°C)
<artus> andrex, если б залипла от перегрева, то полсуток бы явно не прожила )
<[Raiden]> а что тут непонятного?
<[Raiden]> Я бы правда не надеялся особо на лмсенсорс. У меня был случай когда пришлось писать конфиг к нему поправляющий значения )
<[Raiden]> специально для определенной мамы
<[Raiden]> в прочем +-10 градусов для процессора не критично
<Alagos> А чем другим мерять температуру? )
<andrex> пальцем
<Alagos> Температура высокая, может быть, потому что у меня устанавливаются 2 виртуальные машины одновременно
<andrex> горячо значит перегрелся)
<Alagos> Ну воздух выдувает тёплый, но не горячий
<andrex> логи ищи жавай
<artus> Alagos, а температура у нас теперь напрямую от количества виртуалок зависит?
<[Raiden]> Элементарно же. Если глюков нет и не вырубилось ничего, значит не перегрелся )
<Alagos> Так зависает
<Alagos> artus: просто они, как бы, поднимают её)
<artus> ну погадай на кофейной гуще , если в логи лень смотреть
<artus> Alagos, сфигли они ее поднимают? выдыхай
<artus> Alagos, они ее поднимают не больше чем просмотр тытубчика
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=35615 - можете порадоваться. И я порадуюсь, т.к. кубунту упомянули.
<Alagos> Physical id 0:  +35.0°C  (high = +87.0°C, crit = +105.0°C)
<Alagos> Core 0:         +34.0°C  (high = +87.0°C, crit = +105.0°C)
<Alagos> Core 1:         +34.0°C  (high = +87.0°C, crit = +105.0°C)
<[Raiden]> смотря что делается в виртуалках
<[Raiden]> если верить этим показаниям то висы связаны не с перегревом , по крайней мере процессора
<Alagos> Ха, наутилус лучший
<Alagos> А вот чего FireFox чаще чем Chrome используется - не понятно
<andrex> винт проверь сартом
<andrex> да потому что хром последневремя чет не айс
<Alagos> Кстати, один из висяков в хромиуме поймал
<[Raiden]> Alagos: Мне сложно твою фразу откоментить, я пользуюсь фф
<Alagos> Винт проверить чем? Дисковой утилитой?
<Mishke> блин тут хоть кто-то шевелится
<Mishke> пасаны file -i врет о кодировке?
<andrex> угу
<Mishke> или норм работает?
<Alagos> enca
<[Raiden]> помимо расширений, и ифейса фф обычно ещё ест меньше рам
<Alagos> пользуй enca
<Alagos> [Raiden]: Это да, согласен, но хром шустрее работает
<[Raiden]> у меня одинаково
<Alagos> И он минималистичный
<Alagos> И омнибокс адресный сразу и ищет
<andrex> ишак 10 быстрее всех)
<[Raiden]> минималистичный ифейс для меня не является полюсом , а по жору ресурсов он не минималистичен.
<[Raiden]> Я например панель  закладок активн оюзаю. И в фф могу текущий  таб просто кинуть на эту панель
<[Raiden]> в хроме нет
<[Raiden]> ну и зачем мне такой минимализм )
<Mishke> Alagos: почему iconv -f ASCII -t UTF-8 eggdrop.conf не дает эффекта тогда?
<Mishke> enca -i eggdrop.conf
<Mishke> ASCII
<[Raiden]> а file что пишет?
<Mishke> us-ascii пишет
<Mishke> ну не важно, iconv не меняет кодировку=(
<Scrimmer> !тест
<[Raiden]> может он просто на экран выводит?
<Mishke> угу, выводит)
<[Raiden]> т.е. не так конвертируешь
<Scrimmer> [Raiden], привет ;)
<[Raiden]> значит конвертит, только не в файл
<[Raiden]> привет
<Mishke> [Raiden]: мож че не так делаю реально. пишу iconv -f в_которой_сейчас -t в_которую_нужно название.формат
<Alagos> А ты попробуй enconv
<[Raiden]> Я могу тебе мышевозный способ подсказать который работает 110%
<[Raiden]> )
<Mishke> [Raiden]: ану)
<Mishke> скачать винду, на ней поставить нотепад++, в нем конвертировать, вернутся на линукс?
<[Raiden]> открываешь файл в браузере, подбираешь кодировку и потом либо саохраняеш ьсредсвами браузера либо копипаст
<[Raiden]> в фф например или хроме
<andrex> Mishke: где качал?
<Mishke> andrex: да на руснете дали ссылку на конфиг
<Mishke> точнее на скрипт
<Alagos> enconv с ним что-то делает?
<andrex> там нужно с патчами какимито, иначе нифига работать не будет кодирофка
<Alagos> А почему notepad++ нельзя запустить под wine?
<Mishke> патч стост
<Mishke> патч стоит
<Mishke> но файл все равно в ascii ведь
<Alagos> у меня стоит сейчас win7 на виртуалке - давай файл перегоню
<Mishke> Alagos: погоди, нужно решить проблему тут
<Mishke> мне просто дальше работать с такими файлами
<Alagos> enconv ты пробовал?
<Alagos> Просто enconv file_name
<Alagos> без опцый
<Mishke> Alagos: enconv это и есть enconv
<Mishke> пишет man
<Mishke> во
<Mishke> ура блять
<Alagos> Это для перекодирования в utf-8 по умолчанию
<Mishke> тоесть блин
<Mishke> работает
<Mishke> !)
<Alagos> enconv?)
<Mishke> угу
<Mishke> enconv tcs.tcl
<Alagos> Молоток)
<Mishke> спасип
<Alagos> Пожалуйста)
<Alagos> Видишь как просто? А ты через дебри лез)
<Mishke> не говори)
<Alagos> Но оно не всегда помогает
<Mishke> enca и enconv это алиасы?
<Alagos> Нет
<Alagos> Если алиасы - это то что записано в .bash_aliases - то нет
<Alagos> Это утилиты, вроде
<andrex> можно ещё recode или gedit
<Mishke> но вот если применить это к другому файлу
<Mishke> [mishke@archecomp Загрузки]$ enconv eggdrop.conf
<Mishke> [mishke@archecomp Загрузки]$ file -i eggdrop.conf
<Mishke> eggdrop.conf: text/plain; charset=us-ascii
<Alagos> а права на изменения есть?
<Mishke> под судо даже делаю
<Mishke> тоже самое
<Alagos> Не всегда кодировка файла верно определяется.
<Alagos> Так как он мог быть в одной кодировке, дятел открыл его и записл туда что-то в другой и сохранил
<Alagos> Выходит полная жопа
<Alagos> На работе с таким мучился...
<Mishke> понарожают дегенератов
<Mishke> а
<Alagos> Настанет тот день, когда все будет в православной кодировке)
<Mishke> Alagos: надеюсь ты о UTF-8?:)
<Alagos> А есть еще что-то православное? )
<Mishke> каждому свое
<Mishke> мне вот UTF-8 родной
<Mishke> прикинь там где-то на канале виндоусов
<Mishke> сидит виндовский красноглазик
<Mishke> и курит маны по вин8
<Mishke> :D
<Alagos> Кстати, есть вариант еще открыть файл, скопировать содержимое и вставить в онлайн декодер. И попробовать так перегнать.
<Scrimmer> тсс, не говори про винду, щас artus тебя накажет
<Alagos> угу, где-то там в параллельной вселенной )
<Alagos> анальное воздаяние)
<Mishke> artus: вброс говна можно?
<andrex> Scrimmer: артус убег
<Alagos> парень везучий)
<Mishke> бля ;D
<Alagos> Вы лучше скажите, чем записать флешку с win7, если при копировании через dd она не грузиться? )
<Scrimmer> тогда пацаны все чисто
<Scrimmer> win7 рулет)
<andrex> зато есть райден обросший пылью
<Alagos> бг)
<Alagos> Он не вспыльчивый как артус
<andrex> а он редко гого карает я ижно удивляюсь каждый раз
<Alagos> [Raiden]: а ты откуда сам будешь?
<Alagos> я бы с ним пивка выпил)
<[Raiden]> С Москвы, ювао
<Alagos> Жаль, далековато
<Alagos> А ты кем работаешь в Москве?
<Alagos> http://www.expatistan.com/cost-of-living/comparison/moscow/kiev
<Mishke> Alagos: такой фэил
<Alagos> Mishke: и не говори...
<Mishke> беру делаю как ты сказал, скопировал текст, кодировал в UTF-8, сохраняю sublime-text'ом, проверяю: определен как утф-8, сохранил значит, пишут file -i - бинго, us-ascii
<Alagos> ))))
<Scrimmer> а еще я умею вышивать крестиком, да
<Alagos> и на машинке
<Mishke> этапять
<Alagos> А я реально умею крестиком ))
<Mishke> Alagos: а борщ готовить умеешь?о_О
<Scrimmer> не поверишь :D
<Alagos> Mishke: да)
<Mishke> Alagos: бля =(
<Alagos> и что теперь? Я официально считаюсь гермафродитом? )
<Scrimmer> Mishke, чувак, давай без матов
<Mishke> Scrimmer: сорри. у нас на арче можно)
<Scrimmer> ну, тут не у вас :)
<Mishke> отвыкнуть не могу
<Alagos> Кому нужен ИБП у которого батарея сдохла? )
<Mishke> Alagos: Украина, Черкассы
<Mishke> высылай
<Alagos> Чур за посылку платишь ты)
<[Raiden]> Alagos: В этом году текст забивал в базу. Я не знаю как назвать такую работу.  Машинистка наверное ))
<andrex> оператор эвм)
<Alagos> [Raiden]: жжешь)
<[Raiden]> ну можно и та
<[Raiden]> к
<Alagos> А вообще должность какая? )
<andrex> гастарбайтер
<Mishke> Alagos: а мож 50/50?:D
<[Raiden]> А никакая. Я как бы по договору а не по трудовой работаю. Сча так можно. бд связана с жилищными конторами в мск. оцифровка бумажной макулатуры где кто живет, площадь и т.д.
<andrex> теперь он всех найдет и покарает)
<[Raiden]> Как бы 21 век в мск пришел ) решило правительство бд замутить
<[Raiden]> из бумаги
<andrex> да у меня на работе, вродь электронный документоооборот а накаждый документ нужно 3 бумахки минимум
<andrex> а потом эти бумажки идут на черновики
<[Raiden]> Кстати о москве и 21 веке ) Я правда вчера кидал уже http://nnm.ru/blogs/lucky_777/kak-v-1914-godu-predstavlyali-sebe-moskvu-cherez-300-let/
<Alagos> И что? Ты все бумажки руками в базу засунул?
<Alagos> Или какой софт для оцыфровки написал?
<[Raiden]> Alagos: софт позволяет ускорять процесс. Н оваще вбивается руками почти всё + потом копия бумажки сканируется
<[Raiden]> вот такая вот работа. Не пыльная впринципе, но требующая скорости )
<[Raiden]> давайте лучше про что-нить другое.  Хотя нет, ча покажу 1 скриншот и убегу мерзнуть на улицу.
<[Raiden]> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1216/h_1355661814_8183561_5fde362741.png
<Alagos> Липкие окна, чё уж там)
<[Raiden]> это был берил, форк компиза. была радость когда они объединились. А сча думается  что если бы не объединились 1 из проектов мог бы выжить как универсальынй вм, а не как юнити.
<[Raiden]> всё убег.
<[Raiden]> http://www.flickr.com/photos/14325013@N04/8272189626
<bane> чечектотут?
<[Raiden]> тут эти, чечектоты
<bane> baronos смотрел dark shadows?
<baronos> bane: че то знакомое
<bane> женя дёпушкин, вампиры, ведьма, готический маразм
<baronos> bane: ага, забавный кин)
<bane> нааайс, да?:)
<baronos> bane: в целом ничо так, но концовка не айс
<bane> ну так этож фильм по сериалу
<bane> стаааарому
<baronos> на один раз поглядеть можно, так, для галочки ;)
<bane> мне аж пересмотреть суинни тодда захотелось
<baronos> хочу нотифайки стима интегрировать в гш :)
<bane> хоти:)
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<baronos> тыщ
<shenmue> блин у меня еще и гипер трининг отсуствует =(
<shenmue> целерооны ацтой =(
<[Raiden]> ядро 3.8 обещает быть... В общем я его уже жду http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTI1MzQ
<Mishke> кароче щас нужно написать программку маленькую на паскале, качаю кароче паскаль, там зип, расархивирую, внутри .txt, хм. думаю, мб там ссылка?, написано в файле "скачать turbo pascal временно не возможно"
<Mishke> ... россия, мать ее
<andrex> качаю рар а он в рар
<Mishke> andrex: я помню на сайте винрара винрар был завинраренный...
<Mishke> я аж охуел
<andrex> бывает, пик идиотизма млин
<andrex> а вот это полохо
<shenmue> это как дрова на сетевую скачать надо в интернете
<shenmue> или как дрова для харда на самом харде =)
<Mishke> shenmue: а еще нетбук самсунг без привода. и драйвера на диске.
<shenmue> [Raiden] для тех кто не знает вражеский язык чо там?
<[Raiden]> много всяких изменений ))
<shenmue> аля 386 нафих ?
<Mishke> кто-то Geamy под Freepascal настраивал?
<[Raiden]> ага, ещё кое -какие фиксы для бтрфс ,  zcache - что можно попробовать поюзать. И ещё патчик с которым в некоторых ситуациях потребление  рам будет меньше
<artus> @kban Mishke 86400 читаем правила, просвешаемся, отдыхаем
<shenmue> что то деградация какая то в опенсорц
<shenmue> новые версии выходят путем урезания функций старого
<Scrimmer> artus, а что он нарушил ? )
<artus> капс, офтоп, маты , а тебе то что?
<Scrimmer> просто он целый день тут ругался, вот интересно, за что ты его :)
<artus> аа, так он еще и целый день
<shenmue> ну щас артус полстраны со злости забанит
<artus> @mode +b  *!Mishke@*
<Sergey_IT> он из германии
<Scrimmer> упс
<Scrimmer> я не это хотел сказать
<shenmue>  манеры там видать не в быту
<Scrimmer> а хотя пофиг
<Scrimmer> надоел оливье на новый год
<[Raiden]> выпиливание ненужног остарья не есть деградация. А вот замена  того что ещё нужно на что-то новое но не лучше - вот тогда это нехорошо.
<[Raiden]> как замена гном2 на юнити и гном3 )
<Scrimmer> shenmue, а ты что имел ввиду ?
<shenmue> Scrimmer а что именно? я много чего успел сказать
<[Raiden]> корми оливье гостей.  А сам чего-нить другое кушай )
<shenmue> а сам гостей потом скушай =)
<Scrimmer> шенму, я всегда знал, вот знал, что ты странный
<sharikoff> artus: q
<artus> sharikoff, уряя, ты жив :D
<Scrimmer> а что имел ввиду - про деградацию опенсорса, о каком именно софте ты грил ?
<[Raiden]> а мне надоело полусладкое шампанское. Надо купить сушняка.
<Scrimmer> а я вообще шампанское нини
<shenmue> Scrimmer ну выпиливают из ядра, выпиливают из гш
<Scrimmer> женский напиток :)
<shenmue> влц тоже чем то там блеснуть успел
<sharikoff> живее всех живых
<sharikoff> грин тут не пробегал?
<shenmue> вот как это может быть новая версия если вырезали функционал просто?
<artus> sharikoff, вот скажи мне друхх, почему через опенвпнку iperf мне рисует сотку, со скидкой на шифрование, а http трафик с серва на этой впнке отдает меньше мегабита, сильно меньше
<artus> shenmue, грина тоже уже неделю не видно
<shenmue> ок
<[Raiden]> shenmue: а ты о чем конкретно?
<artus> промахнулся)
<shenmue> [Raiden] ну к примеру наутилус
<[Raiden]> ясно
<[Raiden]> Ну теперь есть пара форков на гтк3 и 1 на  гтк2. Можешь попробовать выбрать )
<[Raiden]> оно кстати в рамках гном3 теперь называется Files
<[Raiden]> В общем смело открывай папки в файлах и радуйся.
<shenmue> по мне новая версия это : исправление багов, оптимизация, новые функции.
<sharikoff> artus: подозреваю сервак
<artus> sharikoff, дык нифига вроде , не черезвпнку отдает аж со свистом, я даж апачик снес и нгинкс впилил, выше 100кб не хочет отдавать через тунель
<[Raiden]> shenmue кажется почти созрел к переходу с гнома.
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> вообщето я так давно считаю
<shenmue> просто может у кого то другое понятие занчения " новая версия программы" . но у меня то что выше написал
<[Raiden]> shenmue: возможно это временные болезни. поймут что на планшетах их не особо ждут и что десктопы никуда не делись и неплохо продаются в эру пост  писи (с) dell
<shenmue> у меня кстати в мяте он немо называется.
<[Raiden]> и сделают ещё 1 революцию в строении гнома
<[Raiden]> в убунте оно тоже есть на ппа
<[Raiden]> http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/5YbTkHXaEeE/how-to-install-nemo-file-manager-in.html
<shenmue> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1217/h_1355689242_6454077_48876a9780.png
<shenmue> надо бы хоть в кнопки потыкать. узнать для чего они =)
<[Raiden]> мне понятны просто по скриншоту
<[Raiden]> я бы предпочел ещё пару кнопок, новое окно и новая вкладка и до кучи уж третью - октрыть терминал тут
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> но для этого надо сделать шаг назад. Т.е. разнести панел ьинструментов и панел ьадреса  на две.
<shenmue> открыть терминал по пкм
<shenmue> был же форк наутилуса прикольный. забыл как звать то
<[Raiden]> ну да, я знаю
<[Raiden]> элементари был на основе гтк2 и тоже умер. Сча у них название другое и нету того функционала
<shenmue> во да. он
<shenmue> кстати в наутилусе еще плагины были. а щас тоже пшик =(
<[Raiden]> Marlin теперь зовется
<shenmue> и как это можно назвать новой версии если всё что можно пакоцали?
<[Raiden]> по мне они покоцали не только то что имеется, но и надежду на рост функционала и развитие. По факту хфце стал заменйо гному 2 для многих, кто не смог перейти на кде )
<[Raiden]> конечно не все так среагировали, кому-то понравилось
<[Raiden]> появление ГШ  с привязкой к  муттеру ещё убило такой проект как  компиз. Версия 1.0 так и не вышла. Хотя ветка 0.9 как раз к этому готовилась
<shenmue> кстати могли бы сделать как нетбукэдишн был. то есть две оболочки паралельно развивать. ну или как мобильный режим в кедах
<[Raiden]> на хомсайте до сих пор ласт релиз 0.8.6
<shenmue> правда там в кедах без 100 грам фиг разберешся что и как но хоть какой то выбор юзверям
<shenmue> мда... а кубик многих заманивал
<[Raiden]> конечно могли бы. Или как кедоводы. Они сидят себе на десктопах и потихоньку пилят плазма-актив для планшетов.
<[Raiden]> понимая что это другое устройство
<[Raiden]> да не только кубик. композит, модули расширяющие функционал, экспо скале... Правила для окон. Кубики видели только те кто не видел чвсег оостального :)
<[Raiden]> Слава богу квин часть этог овобрал в себя , да простит меня артус ))
<shenmue> я про приманку а не начинку =)
<[Raiden]> ясно, тут согласен.
<[Raiden]> пойду на лор читать интервью Марка )
<[Raiden]> Хм, там как-то криво
<tagezi> всем привет
<[Raiden]> смотреть лучше в наушниках, мат  и т.д. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OqGEf94n0U4&feature=player_embedded
<[Raiden]> привет
<Scrimmer> tagezi, привет
<Scrimmer> [Raiden], ты тут еще долго будешь ?)
<[Raiden]> часа два наверное буду
<tagezi> Scrimmer: привет
<tagezi> ты поставил кубунту?
<Scrimmer> щас буду :)
<Scrimmer> работу поработал, диски порезал, кушать приготовил, можно и кубунту поставить :)
<Scrimmer> так что щас будет море вопросов :)
<[Raiden]> ой
<Scrimmer> ой, побежал ка я отсюда ? )
<[Raiden]> угу )
<tagezi> ничего, я помогу... догнать )
<Scrimmer> :D
<Scrimmer> в школе я любил играть в игру - догони меня кирпичь, райден, сыграем?)
<tagezi> доче кубунту понравилась вроде
<[Raiden]> я веду )
<Scrimmer> чето кажется, что мне пора валить
<Scrimmer> пока
<tagezi> покрайне мере не шипела на меня и не ныла, а с интересом копалась )
<tagezi> а консоль её немного шокировала, она вообще не знала что такие штуки есть )))
<[Raiden]> возраст мелкий ещё.
<[Raiden]> У меня племянница любила в симс играть.
<[Raiden]> Может оказаться что линукса не хватит )
<tagezi> ну.. куклы её уже меньше интерисуют, сегодня в детском мире прифегел слегка, как быстро у неё меняеться мировозрение
<tagezi> а вот мальчики уже кажись больше
<tagezi> так что нужно её сватать линукс, что бы на мальчиков не сил не времени )))
<shenmue> наивный =)
<shenmue> хотя по мне линь развивает логику
<scrimmer> бу
<Denver79> а логин пользователя в системе можно переименовать?
<[Raiden]> в общем-то да, можно.
<[Raiden]> в 2 файлах надо изменить /etc/passwd и /etc/shadow
<artus> создай пользователя , перемаунти раздел себе , или переименуй хомяк под нового пользователя
<scrimmer> !тест
<tagezi> всем ночи
<Scrimmer> !тест
#ubuntu-ru 2013-12-09
<tagezi> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг.
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг понг понг...
<Anton2d> ツ
<tagezi> дерево? )
<Anton2d> Оно ;)
<Anton2d> и мужик рядом.
<Anton2d> сидит
<Camino3467> Привет! Не подскажите как в gpg восстановить публичный ключ из секретного?
<Camino3467> Вопрос снимается уже решен.
<Sergey_IT> утра
<Anton2d> Фигасебе утро а некоторых ;)
<Sergey_IT> так солнце только встало
<Anton2d> Вечереет у нас... Скрипт поглядел, зачетно , но как расширение к nautilus его же не прикрутишь, я прикрутил обычный башевый к наутилусу, что бы просто картинки правым кликом заливать.
<Sergey_IT> а я наутилусом не пользуюсь
<Sergey_IT> а почему не прикрутить?
<Anton2d> Ну наутилусу нужен просто скрипт на входе ему будет подаваться выделенный файл, и то что делает скрипт с файлом то и будет.
<Anton2d> Нам же скриншотить не нужно уже.
<Sergey_IT>  Anton2d, так мой (точнее твой) скрипт и не скриншотит, пока ему это в строке не укажешь, а так - это твой скрипт
<Anton2d> А ну в принципе да если на вход только файл подать - то должно и работать, надо проверить как будет в наутилусе ;)
<Anton2d> даже универсальность будет.
<Sergey_IT> только выхлоп другой нужен, наверно
<Anton2d> А выхлоп, вот про это я и говорил же ;)
<Anton2d> У меня в том скрипте для наутилуса выхлоп очень простой xclip -selection clipboard и всё.
<Anton2d> Больше ни чего и не надо.
<Anton2d> ...для случая заливки файла из наутилса
<Anton2d> можно выхлопнуть конечно дополнительно и через zenity/gdialog
<Anton2d> Надо вообщем оформить всё мне на гитхабе, да выложить, а так как кому хочется что-бы уже настроил.
<_d4vid> ky
<tagezi> Anton2d: ты у нас практикующий програмер, да? )
<Anton2d> Нене... ;) вообще не програмер. Я допечатник.
<tagezi> блин..
<Anton2d> Для души пишу скрипты просто иногда, дальше азов перла мало куда ходил ;)
<tagezi> есть код.. с кучей папочек, в одной из папочек лежит редми в редми написано "Cares for accessibility."
<tagezi> что бы это значило? о_О
<tagezi> меня код ЛО вымораживать уже начинает, если честно.. я конечно понимаю что былительная история, большая ответственность, кодить интереснее чем коментировать.. но блин, это ваще свинство
<Anton2d> ;) жёска
<Sergey_IT> некогда комментировать, работать надо
<tagezi> да они только пачи лепят
<tagezi> в ЛО 216 модулей, половина изних в виде пача сделана
<tagezi> патча*
<[Raiden]> ку
<[Raiden]> Интересн окак у Caligra с совместимостью с форматами ms
<[Raiden]> Я как не специалист не могу проверить )
<Denver79> привет люди Ку :)
<[Raiden]> http://www.calligra-suite.org/sheets/
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=38618
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ну, там не нужно быть спецом.. просто сохраняешь в мсофисе и открываешь в калигре, и на оборот.. обычно всё сразу видно
<tagezi> формулы обычно отличаются по внутреним расчетам, почему, фиг знает, иногда это позволяет получать разные результаты в разных программах )
<ArtemZ> допрыгались убунтята http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/1sgg8n/microsoft_removes_ubuntu_isos_from_polish_file/
<tagezi> мс удалил файлы из хомячка =))))
<tagezi> мс утверждает что хомячки нарушают авторские права при распространении образов убунту =D
<snql> мс уже купил убунту?
<tagezi> он может купить только товарные знаки
<tagezi> а, ну ещё может быть юнити в том виде как она сейчас есть )
<snql> думаешь не хватит денег? еще как хватит
<snql> это же круто
<snql> интерфейсы колхозные выпилят и сделают все красиво
<snql> будет православный юзабельный линукс :D а винду оупенсорс сделают
<snql> ну когда линус товальдс возглавит microsoft
<tagezi> snql: не, там большая часть програм пренадлежит fsf, а столкман не продаст )
<tagezi> была в прошлом году фигня.. разраб из гну проекта решил свалить со своим кодом.. и открыть его не под гну, а под бсд.. ну и получил пулю в спину )
<[Raiden]> Я помню в проекте ффмпег был какой-то срач. Но вроде без жертв.
<tagezi> ну, смотря что жертвами называть.. конечно никого не убиль.. про пулю было образно )
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=38620 то что было выше, но на русском.
<snql> т.е. если я объявил ее как гну, то я теряю на нее все права?
<snql> ну то, что она является свободной это ясно. но вдруг взять и сделать ее не свободной с новой версии уже нельзя?
<tagezi> по росийским законам ты её свободной не можешь сделать, так что успокойся
<tagezi> по беларусским не знаю
<tagezi> а по новозеланским ты не можешь её несвободной сделать )
<snql> не я конечно ложил на эти лицензии и тру их только в путь, зная, что мне ничего не будет
<snql> я так интересуюсь
<tagezi> ваще, априори.. там есть какое-то исключение, но в общем случае весь код и алгоритмы должны быть в доступе
<tagezi> у когонить есть 13.04 под рукой?
<shenmue> блин захожу в комнату раньше чем рега срабатывает
<shenmue> как это обойти кроме решения с диалапом?
<shenmue> http://cs409431.vk.me/v409431661/5cee/X8NfmpQWQWk.jpg о как с пингвинами =(
<|rapidsp|> а какой клиент?
<shenmue> опера
<shenmue> наверное вход выход и вход пропишу.
<|rapidsp|> квирк и квассель такого косяка не имеют
<Hanno4ka> ïèíã
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<shenmue> енто не косяк. это настройки серва или канала
<Hanno4ka> ïèíã
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Hanno4ka> ïèíã
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Fail!
<Hanno4ka> уря, работает
<Hanno4ka> всем доброго времени суток
<[Raiden]> ку
<Hanno4ka> подскажите плиз, для чего нужны файлы host.allow и host.deny
<shenmue> сдаюсь. и для чего же?
<Hanno4ka> я так полагаю, что прописываются айпишники, и в deny например тогда с прописанного хоста вообще никаким способом добраться до компа невозможно, по любому протоколу (ftp, ssh ... )
<shenmue> спс
<shenmue> буду знать =)
<Hanno4ka> эм... я просто высказала предположение. а точно не знаю. могу ошибиться
<Hanno4ka> как всегода, все спят ._.
<Denver79> я не сплю :) уже
<Hanno4ka> эм, а вообще тут есть кто спец по настройке всяких админских штук в никсах? просто тут надо контрольную делать. а я не совсем все понимаю, куда капать и что гуглить
<ArtemZ> а что нужно то
<Hanno4ka> вот списочек http://paste.ubuntu.com/6546240/ если что подскажете - буду очень благодарна ^_^
<shenmue> а где такому учат?
<Hanno4ka> по сервисам я еще могу кое-как разобраться, а вот по маршрутизатоам - вообще беда...
<Hanno4ka> shenmue: это тут мой подопечный еще в универе доучивается
<shenmue> пло доучивается если сам гугол и опеннет не может освоить
<shenmue> плохо*
<Hanno4ka> да я на него спихнула фикс багов )))) сидит работает, а мне самой интересно покапаться.
<ArtemZ> >        host allow/deny (для чго предназначены)
<ArtemZ> предназначены для простой авторизации удалённого клиента по хостнейму или айпи. ряд демонов используют этот метод авторизации, например nfs
<ArtemZ> всё остальное по сервисам вообще просто
<tagezi> |rapidsp|: куасел имеет косяк с авторизацией и входом на канал, если не пользоваться мастером настройки
<Hanno4ka> ArtemZ: спасибо
<Hanno4ka> как разграничить доступ к ftp серверу по ip?
<rekcuFniarB> Что-то фигня этот ваш pulseaudio. Эквалайзер не на все приложения действует, на Firefox например. И когда двигаешь ползунки эквалайзера, эквалайзер прыгает.
<Hanno4ka> rekcuFniarB: это типо как кнопка, на которую нельзя нажать? )))
<rekcuFniarB> Ну да.
<rekcuFniarB> Позже запишу видео, если интересно.
<tagezi> я думаю когда ты будешь видео записывать он у тебя вообще работать не будет
<rekcuFniarB> Почему?
<_d4vid> me..
<Hanno4ka> закон подлости, слышал о таком?
<shenmue> те грили что не надо ставить
<shenmue> а ты не послушалсяя
<shenmue> садись . два
<rekcuFniarB> Ну я не первый раз пытаюсь на пульс переехать. Сейчас всё же стало лучше чем было на альсе, хоть проблема с vlc исчезла.
<rekcuFniarB> А то приходилось не слушать радио.
<rekcuFniarB> В других плеерах слушать радио неудобно.
<tagezi> ну, поэтой причине пульс и прыгает )
<rekcuFniarB> Прыгает эквалайзер в клизмоиде veromix.
<tagezi> у меня всё нормально с пульсом, я проблем не вижу
<tagezi> наверное поэтому я не могу понять о чем ты говоришь
<_d4vid> http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/9908540.png лол
<_d4vid> приехали гентушники ^^
<tagezi> а в чем прикол?
<flintstone> _d4vid: я тоже никак не уловлю юмор :)
<tagezi> ну генту, ну собрал юнити.. делать человеку нечего в жизни
<flintstone> точно :)
<flintstone> мне показалосб что это 3-й гном
<flintstone> обои его
<shenmue> кстати пульсу еще и прално прописать нуна в кучу чего то там
<_d4vid> как обливат грязю то гентушники все хором .. а в тихушку собирают всё от каноникала)
<_d4vid> такие они все
<flintstone> _d4vid: я гентушник :)
<shenmue> ты только щас узнал?
<_d4vid> да
<shenmue> flintstone украсить консоль не значит что ты гентушник  :p
<flintstone> _d4vid: это не в операционных системах и предпочтениях дело
<tagezi> ну так с генту сложно пока apt-get не собирёшь.. а потом ubuntu-destop и понеслась )
<tagezi> а на убунту ругаються те кто не способен апт собрать и настроить правильно )
<flintstone> tagezi: никто не ругается :)
<flintstone> ubuntu моя пнрвая OS на линуксе и я много почерпнул из нее
<shenmue> flintstone кстати а можешь в кратце объяснить. послле emerge droid-ttf я ждал 40 минут установки шрифта. так вот. чего оно там делало?
<shenmue> не дождался. понял что не мое
<_d4vid> shenmue, оно тянуло 5 гб зависимостей гг
<shenmue> мм... в генте разве есть зависимости?
<tagezi> flintstone: ну, не ругаються только те кто понимает, а кто просто тупо краноглазит ради своего чсв поносят только так
<tagezi> а разве нет? )
<shenmue> честна не помню. там вроде система по типу гитхаба. сразу тянет папку с исходниками и компилявит
<shenmue> могу конечно ошибатся. щюпал ос давно и мало что помню. вот сабайон прикольный но в него понапихано конечно
<tagezi> блин.. альт вообще мего система... какой идиот смок создать этот мего кастыль? (
<tagezi> у меня бы даже мозги до такого не допёрли, чесна
<flintstone> shenmue: а зачем ты таким мудренным способом ставишь шрифты?
<flintstone> я и не нашел такого ебилда в портеджах..
<shenmue> почему мудренным? в дебах системах через апт
<shenmue> сооствественно в генте через емердже
<flintstone> нет такого ебилда
<shenmue> ну может ttf-droid шрифт
<flintstone> shenmue: скорее всего он входит в какойто пакет шрифтов
<flintstone> и они не компилится
<shenmue> ну это логика посдказывает что шрифт компилить как то это никак
<flintstone> shenmue: шрифт не приложение чтобы компилиться
<shenmue> хм... может он и сервер шрифтов пересобирал. или как там это фишка называется?
<flintstone> возможно у тебя комп просто слабенький :)
<shenmue> ставил я по хэндбуку через чрут из убунту на соседний раздел
<flintstone> я когда начинал на своем старом дохлом компе с генту то гном у меня компилился сутки
<shenmue> профит?
<tagezi> flintstone: ты уверен что шрифты не компиляться? )
<shenmue> дело было давно но эту команду помню так как потом долго еще рассказывал об этом. так что помню ждал и не понимал что происходит
<flintstone> tagezi: якогдато работал дизанером в мини типографии и я переделывал шрифты в ручную.. и ничего не надо было компилить
<_d4vid> <flintstone> ты о том что генту можно ставит рядом с игровой тачкой с последней батлой? что на пентиум 4 уже ставит генту ето как копат под собой яму? ^^
<tagezi> тогда я не понимаю этого патча к андройду )
<tagezi> сейчас ситема отвиснет, пойду ещё раз посмотрю на него )
<tagezi> да.. это растеризацыя шрифтов, а не сами шрифты
<rekcuFniarB> Мда, эквалайзер там даже и не сохранился. Заново добавлять и настраивать что ли? facepalm
<rekcuFniarB> Блин, ну почему под линуксами ничего не могут сделать адекватно?
<shenmue> растеризацыя шрифтов ? эм? это что за слово такое заморское?
<tagezi> shenmue: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/FreeType
<shenmue> ну у меня какая то такая мысль была что какие стандартные шрифты отображаются собстна как есть. для всего другово нужно уже какую то библиотечку
<rekcuFniarB> Вот он прыгающий эквалайзер в pulse: http://videobin.org/+74k/94w.ogg
<shenmue> может это музыка такая ?
<rekcuFniarB> Нет
<rekcuFniarB> Под другую так же прыгает.
<[Raiden]> это не пульсовый эквалайзер, это веромикс
<[Raiden]> и у меня вроде не прыгал )
<rekcuFniarB> Я так и сказал выше, «прыгает эквалайзер в клизмоиде veromix»
<tagezi> ну, у меня так точно не прыгает.. и он какойто странный
<[Raiden]> багрепорт напиши
<tagezi> а что за система?
<rekcuFniarB> Kubuntu
<rekcuFniarB> 13.10
<tagezi> понятно.. ковёр от бабушки остался? )
<shenmue> сам виноват =)
<rekcuFniarB> гГ
<[Raiden]> shenmue: а под юнити таког омикшера вообще нет
<[Raiden]> бебе
<shenmue> да мне все равно
<shenmue> у меня алса
<shenmue> бебе
<[Raiden]> ссзб )
<rekcuFniarB> под алсу глобальный эквалайзер запилить ещё геморнее.
<tagezi> алса это недопиленый пульс? )
<shenmue> сдалась мне пульса... жрущая память никчемная надстройка
<rekcuFniarB> Не так уж и много жрёт http://img28.imageshack.us/img28/2765/e3qm.png
<shenmue> tagezi тогда пульс это перепиленная алса
<tagezi> ну да, он 47 мгобайт съедает
<[Raiden]> есть варианты ещё использовать плейеры с эквалайзерами. Тот же клементин и qmmp имею и эквалайзер и радио...
<rekcuFniarB> Я радио слушаю в VLC. В других слушать радио мне неудобно. В VLC отвратительный эквалайзер, уродует звук.
<tagezi> у амарока тоже есть эквалазер и радио
<rekcuFniarB> Амарок говно.
<rekcuFniarB> Я его выпилил из кубунты.
<tagezi> помоему сейчас у всех есть экволазер и радио
<tagezi> ну и зря.. лучше бы настроил
<rekcuFniarB> Его разоаботчиков кастрировать надо.
<shenmue> ты слушаешь радио видеоплеером и жалуешся на звук сейчас
<tagezi> хотя плейлисты в нём не очень удоюно создавать
<[Raiden]> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/13/1209/h_1386608792_5939855_910bfee32c.png
<tagezi> хорошо что он не пылесосит дом сканером)
<rekcuFniarB> Ни один плеер не умеет вот так удобно http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/8418/11fo.png
<shenmue> тем более от интернет радио каналов где я качества ни разу не встречал еще
<[Raiden]> влц я не люблю из-за ифейса. Но использую как запасной видеоплейер. Например мкв в нём смотрю.
<[Raiden]> не редко пользуюсь опцией скрывающей ифейс
<shenmue> rekcuFniarB не открывается
<[Raiden]> да
<rekcuFniarB> VLC я в основном для онлайн трансляций использую, ибо у него самая лучшая поддержка всяких протоколов. Mplayer на некоторых потоках фейлит.
<[Raiden]> у меня постоянн оимгхак лагает. Фиговый хостинг
<rekcuFniarB> shenmue: что не открывается?
<shenmue> ссылка твоя с имагехаком
<rekcuFniarB> А видеофайлы смотрю в mplayer2 обычно.
<shenmue> itmages.ru юзай
<rekcuFniarB> shenmue: хз, ещё раз попробуй, умвр.
<shenmue> не у меня одного
<tagezi> я не понимаю чего там такое есть чего не умеет плеер
<rekcuFniarB> itmages поменяли api и я с них свалил.
<shenmue> ping: unknown host imageshack.us/
<rekcuFniarB> Это твой провайдер :D
<tagezi> shenmue: у меня нормально его ссылка открывается
<shenmue> rekcuFniarB скрин твой последний грю не открывается. перезалей
<shenmue> у меня сайт открывает а скрин нефига
<rekcuFniarB> shenmue: у меня не сохраняются на диске скриншоты. Я нажал printscreen, снимок сделался и сразу залился на хостинг и в буфер обмена положилась ссылка на картинку.
<tagezi> http://itmag.es/65QnE
<shenmue> о
<shenmue> это что удобно?
<tagezi> нет, но комуто нравиться
<shenmue> rekcuFniarB а теперь представь как ты смотришь контент не для детей и у тебя кот на клаву прыгает =)
<rekcuFniarB> К чему это?
<shenmue> к тому что лично я часто переписываюсь и иногда большие обьемы текста попадают не в то окно
<shenmue> из за случайного нажатия скм. копируется ведь все просто выделением
<rekcuFniarB> Или вот так понятней: http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/9981/ajkk.png
<rekcuFniarB> Кота нет.
<shenmue> а у меня опять не открывает
<rekcuFniarB> Я ссылки на радиостанции храню в xspf файлах. В них у меня прописаны лого станций, которые отображаются в VLC, как видно на скриншотах.
<[Raiden]> имгхак видимо забанил РФ
<shenmue> был удобный апллет в гном2 для радио. играло радио. и все. а говорить там о неработающем эквалазейре на инет радио которые еще вещают с убогим битрейтом с убогих мп3 ...
<tagezi> так колиментин по умолчанию делает
<rekcuFniarB> Формат просто удобный, можно добавить описание какое нибудь http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/5366/1fo6.png
<tagezi> климентин
<shenmue> [Raiden] сайт пашет. а вот прямая грузится до сих пор =)
<[Raiden]> не, для радио обложка не берётся
<tagezi> а для амарока нужно плагин ставить
<shenmue> кстати а последную ссылку открыло
<tagezi> а, обложка.. я думал ему раскрывающийся список нужен
<rekcuFniarB> Если в климентине используется тот же эквалайзер что был в старом амароке из третьих кед, но нафиг. Он так же звучит ужасно как у VLC.
<tagezi> обложка это плагин.. тогда понятно зачем то что слушать с видеоплеере запускать )
<rekcuFniarB> tagezi: и раскрывающийся список тоже.
<rekcuFniarB> Это когда один плейлист содержит несколько станций.
<shenmue> rekcuFniarB купи похуже колонки и не придирайся =) либо капли за 30р в электричке
<rekcuFniarB> s/но/то/
<tagezi> rekcuFniarB: эквалазер причем там? вопервых ты слушаешь музыку в низком качестве... а вовторых, там одна либа пользуеться что в vlc что в амароке
<tagezi> эт твой личный глюк слуховой
<[Raiden]> могу впарить эквалайзер настоящий technics sh-ge 90. Никому не надо? )
<rekcuFniarB> Не глюк,а мне нравится настаивать звук именно так. Иначе не могу слушать.
<shenmue> кстати по моему рабочего эквалайзера вообще нет на лине . его нужно писать не внутри плееров а непосредственно на аудио сервер
<shenmue> кстати яндекс шелл на андройд что то шняга какая то
<rekcuFniarB> А есть что-то более нормальное вместо клизмоида veromix? Не обязательно на kdelibs или qt. Главное чтобы работало адекватно.
<shenmue> а что оно делает?
<[Raiden]> rekcuFniarB: я думаю что аналогов нет. Есть просто отдельынй эквалайзер для пульса ещё
<rekcuFniarB> Ну вон то что на видео я показывал.
<[Raiden]> Так что лучше всег опослать им багрепорт )
<rekcuFniarB> [Raiden]: а там можно выбирать какой эквалайзер использовать? Произвольный LADSPA плагин.
<[Raiden]> презеты тип арок, попса там есть и можно вкл\выкл
<rekcuFniarB> Не, я не про пресеты.
<[Raiden]> эт всё что там есть
<[Raiden]> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-V8k5xzPWNBw/UmlCWmGzSyI/AAAAAAAAQjg/3zPxfXAqU1c/s1600/system-wide-pulseaudio-equalizer.png
<rekcuFniarB> Исходники хрен найдёшь. Судя по всему оно использует LADSPA плагин из пакета swh-plugins...
<tagezi> rekcuFniarB: ppa:nilarimogard/webupd8
<tagezi> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GrGRspWa-kk
<rekcuFniarB> tagezi: да там я и был.
<tagezi> там исходников не осталось?
<rekcuFniarB> Ну я искал git или типа того.
<rekcuFniarB> Но мне файла debian control хватило.
<tagezi> диабизированые файлы для нас лучше, помоему..
<tagezi> хотя это наверное больше филосовский вопрос, чем практичный
<Sergey_IT> ночи
<shenmue> да луна какая.. пойду покусаю кого нибуть
<Sergey_IT> повыть не забудь
<tagezi> он пищит )
<[Raiden]> В жабере пролетело, оффтопик конечно http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_PcQH5CO7ks
<Sergey_IT> да, было время, все знакомо
<[Raiden]> Новая симка от  МТС, точнее для меня новая, я не менял с 2006 года http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9762/193687024.5/0_c58e2_938baec0_-1-XXXL.jpg
<artus> утра
<Sergey_IT> раннего
<artus> снегом засыпало, ужс
<Sergey_IT> неожиданно зима пришла?
<[Raiden]> В мск наконец-то пришла. Снежок лежит и температура впервые была -7 сегодня.
<Sergey_IT> в питере тоже ненадолго минус (до -8)
#ubuntu-ru 2013-12-10
<tarokinoe> здорово посоны! есть linux шлюз (nat через iptables) как задать максимальный приоритет всего трафика с определенного ip адреса?
<tarokinoe> может кто быстро помочь читать htb tc некогда
<tagezi> утра всем
<Anton2d> ツ
<tagezi> чото ты позно сегодня, со своим мужиком под деревом )
<Anton2d> работы нету, хороший шанс попать.
<Anton2d> *попасть
<Anton2d> *поспать
<tagezi> =))
<Anton2d> попробовал хл2, однако хорошо работает всё, кроме антиализинга, включаешь и 10 фпс. наверное дрова.
<tagezi> хл2 - это что?
<Anton2d> угу, вообще нонсенс игра 2000-х смотрится современно и интересно на фоне выходящих всяких шутеров.
<tagezi> а.. я в игры не играю..
<tagezi> помнб ещё из 90-х что-то, но на этом мои познания заканчиваются..
<tagezi> ю*
<Anton2d> ну из 2000-х все таки хл1 и 2 было прорывом, до сих пор ничего такого небыло, хотя свременные не видел всякие метро, код, гта.
<Anton2d> Очень хорошо что выпустили, не хватает хл1 на таком же красивом движке.
<tagezi> по мне игры зло..
<tagezi> конечно есть плюсы в том что они заставляют развиваться многоядерность и паралельные вычичсления, но сами игры не имеют смысла, только занимают время
<tagezi> а 99% людей которые утверждают что они помогают раслабиться, просто не напрягаются по настоящему
<Anton2d> ну иногда добро ;) ведь иногда хочется кого-то просто убить
<tagezi> грушу повесь, заодно и зарядка для тела будет
<tagezi> https://plus.google.com/114256368867306598055/posts/MTPXQP7kmwg
<Anton2d> ;)
<tagezi> зомби из кырска разбушивались )
<Ravenso> ???
<tagezi> ну зомби101 прыгает туда сюда
<tagezi> краснет - это, вроде, красноярское отделение ростелеком
<tagezi> класная фраза в коде "Exact history was lost before Sept. 18th, 2000, but old source code comments show that Writer core dates back until at least November 1990." )
<Hanno4ka> всем утра
<tagezi> и тебе )
<tagezi> никто не помнит что было на рабочем столе Star Office 5? )
<Hanno4ka> такой вопрос. есть убунту 10.04. декстопная версия. нужно сделать так, чтобы она загружалась без графического режима. типа сервера. это нцжно ставить runlevel 3?
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: в убунту помоему 3 настоен также как и второй
<tagezi> а на втором гуи грузяться
<tagezi> вернее 3-5 настроены как и 2
<Hanno4ka> не, я тут нашла инфу уже. 2 - без нфс, 5 - с иксами
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Runlevel#Debian_GNU.2FLinux
<Hanno4ka> вот сча ищу, как поменять
<tagezi> что значит без нфс?
<Hanno4ka> боже, 10.04 со вторым гномом такая красивая и няшная ^_^
<tagezi> у меня с иксами 2 левел
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: не знаю, но так в гайде написано
<tagezi> /sbin/runlevel
<tagezi> в каком гайде?
<Hanno4ka> http://linuxway.ru/videouroki-linux/chto-takoe-runlevels-i-kak-ix-izmenit/
<Hanno4ka> хммм... запущено под вторым уровнем
<Sergey_IT> ку
<Hanno4ka> хаюшки)
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: ты бы ещё на сайсе с 18+ читала маны
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: эм... не поняла шутки
<tagezi> нефиг в говноблогах читать маны
<tagezi> есть официальная документация.. ну в крайнем случае википедия
<tagezi> вроде большая девочька уже.. а всё тудаже
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ты не помнишь, как Star Office 5 выглядел?
<Sergey_IT> а я его видел? (
<tagezi> блин.. у меня тут гениальный кодер написал редми к коду.. )
<tagezi> What used to be the desktop in StarOffice 5 - now the binary.
<tagezi> :D
<Hanno4ka> подскажите, как привязывать ссш на разные интерфейсы?
<andrex> Hanno4ka, Запусти два ssh демона с разными конфигами и будет тебе счастье
<artus> andrex, 3 с одним :D
<artus> утра
<Hanno4ka> я просто никак не могу нагуглить, что и как конфигурировать
<andrex> artus, ку
<ArtemZ> Hanno4ka: порт указать в /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<artus> ArtemZ, ну наснем с того что не порт а адрессссс :)
<Hanno4ka> а причем тут порт?
<artus> ей же к интерфейсу приколотить )
<Hanno4ka> не, про порты и адреса я нагуглила
<artus> Hanno4ka, пачиму не здароваешся бука? :)
<ArtemZ> # Use these options to restrict which interfaces/protocols sshd will bind to
<ArtemZ> #ListenAddress ::
<ArtemZ> #ListenAddress 0.0.0.0
<Hanno4ka> artus: ну сори, заработалась совсем. привет, лапочка :*
<artus> кстати, а нафига тебе ссха на разных адресах то?
<artus> ^.^
<Hanno4ka> ну... мне надо к экзамену подготовиться
<andrex> ну локалка одно внешка другое к примеру, а ваще дда зачем???
<tagezi> свет отключить на экзамен?
<tagezi> artus: привет, пропажа
<artus> tagezi, дарофффф
<Hanno4ka> не, тут вообще адский список по администрированию никсов
<tagezi> тыже жабакодер
<tagezi> нафига тебе администрирование.. или ты за друга будешь здавать? )
<Hanno4ka> это не мешает мне любить никсовскую консоль и ненавидеть виндовый цмд
<tagezi> повершелл? )
<Hanno4ka> его тоже не люблю
<andrex> фи такой быть
<ArtemZ> Hanno4ka: на жабе кодишь? работа интересует?
<Hanno4ka> ArtemZ: у меня есть работа. даже джуниора дали под опеку)))
<Hanno4ka> а что?
<ArtemZ> с нового года буду заниматься новым проектом на спринге, нужен ещё кто-то в помошники
<Hanno4ka> не, я лентяйка, чтобы иметь еще проект на стороне
<ArtemZ> ладно, ок
 * Hanno4ka пытается подовить самое обычное женское любопытство
<ArtemZ> Hanno4ka: панель управления виртуальным хостингом. spring mvc + ANTLRv4 + libpam4j + GWT
<Hanno4ka> gwt не юзала. хорошо разбираюсь в jsf (primefaces)
<ArtemZ> jsf говорят тормозной)
<ArtemZ> ну конечно пошустрей groovy servlet pages, который исторически в моём текущем проекте
<Hanno4ka> есть такое. но как говорится, "любой каприз за ваши печеньки". если кастомер хочет jsf, будет ему jsf
<ArtemZ> я сам себе кастомер сейчас, выбираю что удобней и оптимальней. по поводу gwt может и поменяю ещё мнение
<Hanno4ka> на счет ListenAddress, какой айпишник прописать? если у меня на вайфай например локальный ип 192.168.0.51. он будет отличаться,если еще и провод подключу? (сейчас нет возможности проверить)
<ArtemZ> скорей всего да, будет отличаться, так как у сетевой карты другой мак адрес, соответственно dhcp сервер на вайфай роутере даст ему другой айпи
<Hanno4ka> ага, то есть получается, делаю ifconfig, смотрю ип на нужный мне интерфейс, прописываю его для ссш в конфиге, и тогда если кто стучиться по ланке - работает ссш, если кто по проводу - ссш не работает
<Hanno4ka> правильно ли я понимаю?
<ArtemZ> да
<tagezi> если у тебя ip не привязан то  он у тебя будет разный каждый раз
<tagezi> всмысле его нужно на роутере привязать
<Hanno4ka> спасибо огромное, хоть один вопрос разобрала полностью
<ArtemZ> смотря как dhcpd настроен. для одного и того же мака он может один и тот же айпи каждый раз давать
<tagezi> обычно, кто первый пришёл того и тапки
<Hanno4ka> это уже другойвопрос
<_d4vid> ky..
<tagezi> и мак тут не причем.. на домашних роутерах нужно либо по ифейсу либо по маку выдавать.. если нужно пробросить или просто хочеться постоянный ip
<Hanno4ka> хм, а как можно запустить ссш 2 копии с 2 разными конфигами? ну например один для одного интерфейса прописан, а второй - с другими настройками для другого?
<andrex> /usr/sbin/sshd -f /etc/ssh/sshd_config /usr/sbin/sshd -f /etc/ssh/sshd_config2 или както еще
<andrex> иль ваще копернуть инит скрипт и поправить внем пути на второй конфиг
<xaores> hi2all
<xaores> кто-нибудь деб-пакеты патчил?
<Hanno4ka> хм, скажите, вот у меня есть 2 пользователя, для них настроен чрут. каждый из них установил и настроил по разному себе фтп сервер, например. как это все будет выглядеть? вот я пытаюсь коннектиться к такому компу. какие конфиги будут использоваться?
<andrex> !deb-build > xaores
<ubuntuhelp> xaores, please see my private message
<openvoid> второй день бьюсь над дуалбутом win 8.1 и ubuntu 12.04 кто подскажет как побороть?
<gry> сначала вин, потом линкус
<gry> работает само как по маслу
<gry> если нет, то даёт ошибку. какую?
<openvoid> грузит только винду
<andrex> !grub > openvoid
<gry> ага
<ubuntuhelp> openvoid, please see my private message
<gry> !grub > gry
<ubuntuhelp> gry, please see my private message
<openvoid> в том то и дело что запускается только загрузик винды, а до груба дело не доходит
<gry> значит надо поставить
<gry> он должен быть раньше
<Hanno4ka> там же в восьмой поменяли этот загрузчик. он разрешает только авторизованные микросовтом грузить
<Hanno4ka> ну.. были новост по поводу этой лабуды
<andrex> если uefi
<andrex> или как тама эту жуть :D
<openvoid> жуть да, дело осложнено GPT  и UEFI
<andrex> grub-uefi те нада ставить
<andrex> -u
<openvoid> он и так ставится то толку от ниго никакого
<openvoid> он только \EFI\ubuntu\grubx64.efi создает а управление на него передать не получается
<openvoid> вроде есть способ если заменить на grub-pc в виндовый загрузчик добавить бутсектор от груба, говорят работает
<openvoid> только как его на grub-pc заменить если система не грузится
<andrex> openvoid, http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/linux-install/9423959
<andrex> может чаго поможет
<andrex> и да в 12.4 поломали помоему бут с ефи
<andrex> фз починили иль нет
<Hanno4ka> ArtemZ: если тебе нужен шустрый web ui под java, посмотри в сторону wicket
<Hanno4ka> ArtemZ: https://wicket.apache.org
<[Raiden]> http://lenta.ru/news/2013/12/10/isback/
<Hanno4ka> ну не знаю. мне вот без этой менюшки и кнопки больше нравится
<Mr_Overlord> Приветствую Всех
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хм. какие люди и без охраны
<[Raiden]> http://images.webpark.ru/uploads55/131209/Fungif_21.gif
<|rapidsp|> мегасейв :)
<Hanno4ka> ага, я эту гифку на девелоперс лайф видела)))
<andrex> подозрительные личности какието бродят...
<Hanno4ka> чёчёктотут?
<Sergey_IT> Anton2d: здесь?
<Sergey_IT> Anton2d: здесь?
<tagezi> спит он наверное.. он в 5 утра приходит на канал
<Hanno4ka> да тут по ходу все спят
<tagezi> да просто темы нет подходящей.. последние пару дней флуд стоял выше крыши )
<shenmue> так вот. сижу я как то на работе и курю то что курят у нас обычно на работе
<shenmue> оопс не туда
<tagezi> =)
 * shenmue поднял бокал за 20-летие doom
<ArtemZ> мс прекратила продажи семёрки
<andrex> да пофиг
<tagezi> эм.. и чо? боишься что они разоряться?
<ArtemZ> боюсь что семёрку негде купить теперь
<andrex> а мне это не грозит
<andrex> у мну лицензий больше чем компов)
<shenmue> купить? оО
<tagezi> у меня есть 3 лицензии, я думаю мне на мою жизнь хватит )
<[Raiden]> меню пуск будет в вин9 и метро-приложения в виде окон. Думаю можно будет жить и без семёрки.
<tagezi> не, он не сможет.. его сердце разбито на всегда
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> о, кстати.. ктонить читал лицензию к вин8?
<tagezi> что там по поводу импорта/экспорта програмного обеспечения говориться?
<shenmue> странные темы сегодня на линь каналы
<tagezi> shenmue: ну, не хуже чем твоя при входе )
<shenmue> канале* мало того что купить лицензию, так винды так еще и лицензию прочитать
<shenmue> нуващее
<[Raiden]> В теории надо читать до покупки, что тебе продают )
<tagezi> ну, я напрмер читаю лицензии.. именно поэтому я и пользуюсь линуксом.. а не потому что вин - говно
<tagezi> мне просто влом читать лицензию от вин 8, я пока её покупать не собираюсь, вроде
<shenmue> я тебе могу почитать
<shenmue> "ты не имеешь прав. а будешь бузить - в суд" все
<tagezi> это не правда
<shenmue> в суд
<tagezi> я не являюсь поклоником мс и виндовса, но лицензия у них написана нормально.. действительно, там даже использование ограничено очень сильно.. но твоё утверждение ложно
<shenmue> хочешь поспорить?  давай исходник винды. будем спорить
<tagezi> меня интерисуеть пункт про экспорт/импорт он немного отличался в разные года.. в вин7 вывозить систему из страны регистрации было запрещено
<tagezi> shenmue: хочешь потролить, ищи другого когонить
<shenmue> ну видишь. куча запретов . про что я говорил
<shenmue> это вкратце  и основную суть всех проприетарных продуктов  и их лицензий
<tagezi> угу.. например mysql )
<Malkav> привет, народ
<Malkav> такой вопрос: карта NVidia GT 750M, дрова проприетарные. Ubuntu 12.04 с последними апдейтами. Пытаюсь запустить настройку Nvidia, она говорит, что драйвера Nvidia не используются и просит запустить nvidia-xconfig. После рестарта иксов, разрешение сбрасывае
<Malkav> тся на 800х600, а настройщик продолжает утверждать, что дров нет.
<[Raiden]> Может ты поставил дарйвер из репов 12.04, а видеокарта новее чем те дрова.
<[Raiden]> !nvidia
<ubuntuhelp> Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. !nvidia-nouveau !xswat
<[Raiden]> Malkav: покажи вывод команды glxinfo |egrep 'direct |OpenGL'
<[Raiden]> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com/ http://hastebin.com
<Malkav> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6552203/
<Malkav> сплошные эрроры
<Malkav> я просто первый раз с этим столкнулся
<Malkav> сейчас нагуглил bumblebee - попробую поставить его
<[Raiden]> у тебя 2 видеокарты?
<[Raiden]> если да, то может причина. И ты пошел правильно гуглить )
<Malkav> да, видюхи две
<tagezi> странный выхлоп.. там нет поискового запроса
<Malkav> винда их переключает по мере надобности
<Malkav> не то чтобы мне было сильно надо, просто раз есть железо, грех его оставлять на простой
<tagezi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6552227/
<tagezi> вот так ответ выглядит примерно
<[Raiden]> швейцарцы дают... http://www.kwatro.ru/products_pictures/1_6795_XLT_b.jpg
<tagezi> да.. они это называют кадеться нож скаута
<tagezi> кстати не очень дорогие игрушки теперь..
<tagezi> но сталь у них очень хорошая.. хотошо, тонко точится... жаль что они выкупили венгер, мне венгеровские ножи нравились больше
<_d4vid> re..
<Malkav> Так, я снова про дрова.  Вот вывод glxinfo http://paste.ubuntu.com/6552349/
<Malkav> нормально все или я что-то упустил?
<Malkav> еще вопрос - откуда лучше всего ставить php, если мне по возможности нужны последние стабильные версии?
<snql> с офсайта
<[Raiden]> Malkav: для виртуалки нормально
<Malkav> Raiden, а для 3d-рендера (типа Solid works)?
<[Raiden]> ну, в виртуалке можешь в опция 3д включить, толькооно там никакое по скорости
<Malkav> не, я про линуксовые
<Malkav> из стима которые
<Malkav> так, и еще вопрос
<Malkav> у меня стоит gxneur из стандартных репов
<Malkav> (ну привык я иметь возможность перегнать раскладку только что написанного)
<Malkav> и он почему-то при вводе начинает дублировать буквы
<SergeyIT> ночи
<Mr_Overlord> Приветствую Вех
<Mr_Overlord> Вопрос, установил права не на тот файл с помощью setcap, как их убрать теперь?
<SergeyIT> а что такое setcup?
<Mr_Overlord> Управление разрешениями для приложений
<Mr_Overlord> всё разобрался =)))
<Mr_Overlord> нужно параметр -r добавить тогда правила удаляются
<SergeyIT> не слышал о таком (
<Mr_Overlord> Это штука с помощью которой можно добавить правило для приложения что бы допустим оно работало без рут прав
<SergeyIT> гугл не знает
<tagezi> SergeyIT: Для привязки capabilities к исполняемому файлу используется утилита setcap из пакета libcap2-bin:
<tagezi> http://www.opennet.ru/tips/info/2469.shtml
<SergeyIT> аааа, ночь (
<Mr_Overlord> =)))
<SergeyIT> и зачем это нужно? Ни разу не надо
<SergeyIT> запутаешься только больше
<Mr_Overlord> tagezi, благодарю очень много полезной инфы
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ну. иногда человекам влом думать.. у нас на ОС тоже приподавали что стандартных прав в линухе не достаточно, и потому было придумано куча кастылей для мозгов
<tagezi> всё это от лукавого.. и, побольшому счету, только снижает стабильность системы, так как усложняет процесы в ней
<SergeyIT> лишнее - враг стабильности
<Mr_Overlord> Это по большому счёту для безопасности делается
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=38631
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=38633
<SergeyIT> патентование надо запретить
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/news/internet/9920860
<Mr_Overlord> Совсем без патентования тоже нельзя, просто нужно не адекватные патенты запрещать, типа круглых углов у эйпла и тд и тп
<tagezi> http://www.imena.ua/blog/nuclear-charge-for-smartphones
<Mr_Overlord> Теперь террористы будут закупать телефоны тоннами что бы извлекать из них тритий.... =)
<Mr_Overlord> Грусть пичаль =(
<tagezi> если нужно радиоктивное загрязнение сделать, то этого мало будет.. проще заказать у Гранит Кузнечное пару вагонов гранита.. он на карельском перешейке весь фанит
<Mr_Overlord> =D
<[Raiden]> Я читал какой-то форум по радиации ,когда у японцев взорвалось. Там 1 писал что затестил мраморный умывальник в гостинице и он фонил ощутимо
<[Raiden]> видимо с гранитом это не редко )
<tagezi> гранитом это постоянно.. ) но в лен области и карелии гранита навалом, и люди и звери живут.. может только чуть больше полезных мутацый происходит )
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Failed!
<[Raiden]> http://hi-tech.mail.ru/news/misc/galaxy-s4-fire-russia.html - там ссылка на похожий случай и фото сгоревшего помещения.
<SergeyIT> Mr_Overlord, а чем плохо совсем без патентования?
<tagezi> http://itmag.es/jXCt
<tagezi> только что в окне снял )) жаль фотик не успел подстроить (
<Mr_Overlord> SergeyIT, тем что всё таки некоторые люди делают по истине шедевральные открытия, но они тоже хотят кушать
<tagezi> Mr_Overlord: это не правильная точка зрения.. открытие делают одни люди, а кушают другие
<Mr_Overlord> tagezi, вот именно то что патенты должны давать тем людям кто что то открыл
<SergeyIT>  tagezi, +1000
<tagezi> Новая зеландия вроде отказалась от патентов в области ПО
<Mr_Overlord> Конкретно тому человеку, а не менеджеру какому то
<tagezi> и я считаю это правильным.. так как патенты тормазят развитие отрасли
<SergeyIT> Mr_Overlord, это не бывает - контракт не разрешит
<tagezi> свободный доступ к алгоритмам позваляет их усовершенствовать, причем в разы
<SergeyIT> Mr_Overlord, ри поступлении на работы все подписывают, что патенты будут принадлежать фирме
<Mr_Overlord> SergeyIT, Я в курсе как это работает
<SergeyIT> пооэтому патенты и не нужны
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9c8p7LwTxzA у меня тут временная мановаромания
<Mr_Overlord> Окей убедили )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: а ты слушал нановар? )
<SergeyIT> тем более там такое пишут, что волосы на голове шевелиться начинают от тупости юристов
<[Raiden]> Я смотрел фильм про изобретателя дворников. Мне понравился, может быть в патентах что-то есть...
<[Raiden]> tagezi: да, тот диск котоырй ты кидал ) Очень похоже )
<SergeyIT> часто про изобретателя ничего не известно
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ну, я думаю что они просто их любят и подражают.. я не особый поклоник мановар, так что я не особо и их понимаю...
<tagezi> вообще на джамендо много подражателей.. но попадаються очень интересные вещи
<Mr_Overlord> Ладно всем спокойной ночи Я пошел спать )
<tagezi> и тебе ворочиться до утра )
<SergeyIT> кошмариков )
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> http://camelot.multilocal.ru/pic/films/4f5e3379fd0c.jpg - новый дартаньян какой-то слишком женственный.
<[Raiden]> или черезчур детский
<SergeyIT> по книге ему 18 лет
<tagezi> ну, сейчас подростки любят такое
<tagezi> хорошо что у него глаза не как у анимешки
<[Raiden]> Это я знаю. Но Боярский имел более геройский вид )
<tagezi> и ушек кошачих нет )
<[Raiden]> http://4pda.ru/2013/12/10/129034/#more-129034 кто-то там рыдал про вин7
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Есть контакт.
#ubuntu-ru 2013-12-11
<Anton2d> Утро!
<tagezi> Anton2d: чото у тебя оно рано сегодня )
<Anton2d> Намано, работаемс...
<Anton2d> Был всегда упёртым совой. Последний год что то переключилось в организме в 24 отрубаюсь в 6-7 встаю.
<_d4vid> my..
<JohnDoe_71Rus> оказывается сегодня будет 11.12.13 14:15:16
<|rapidsp|> сакрально...
<andrex> ага еще 11.12.13 13:11:12 нифига сокрального вобщем
<andrex> *12:13
<andrex> 11
<andrex> жесть
<andrex> вот с работы то пришел
<|rapidsp|> хехе
<Anton2d> ну 11.12.13... нет повода не выпить, но 12.12.12 в 12.12.12 было конечно же неизмеримо круче... ;)
<andrex> цыфрофобы
<JohnDoe_71Rus> цифрофилы
<andrex> и это тоже
<|rapidsp|> нумерологи :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> рут с ext2 на флешке покоцался
<Sergey_IT> залей на другую
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 1) другой нету. 2) надо на этой сначала файлы найти
<_d4vid> ky..
<Hanno4ka> тише ты.. не будя спящих
<Hanno4ka> *не буди
<_d4vid> Ханочка как дела?
<Hanno4ka> пока не родила)))
<_d4vid> ну слава богу :)
<Hanno4ka> )
<Sergey_IT> но разбудила (
<Hanno4ka> Sergey_IT: спи, моя радость, усни...
<_d4vid> хм
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<shenmue> опачки. на ютьюбе опять большие перемены
<tagezi> shenmue: в чем разница?
<shenmue> м?
<tagezi> [17:57:23] <shenmue> опачки. на ютьюбе опять большие перемены
<tagezi> кроме YouTube Rewind 2013 нифижу ничего нового
<shenmue> аа... политика копирастов
<shenmue> с 1 января будет более жесткая цензура
<shenmue> как понял даже  вставки песен в заставку или там фрагменты обзора фильма а может и игр даже будет какая то попаболь
<Mr_Overlord> Уважаемые, помогите с проблемой, на ноуте стоит убунта 13.10 с шифрованием диска, так вот, когда Я включаю ноут то там где обычно пароль для разблокировки диска спрашивают, просто чёрный экран, но если напечатать пароль не глядя то в систему заходит.
<Mr_Overlord> Как исправить что бы всё таки показывал экран ввода пароля?
<tagezi> shenmue: ну, насегодня целые сериалы крутяться, я думаю и будут крутиться
<tagezi> показывало, но не вводило? )
<Mr_Overlord> Не не не )))
<Mr_Overlord> Что бы как положено работало
<Mr_Overlord> И показывало и вводило
<Mr_Overlord> На десктопе такой проблемы нет
<tagezi> незнаю.. я не пользуюсь шифрованием..
<Mr_Overlord> почему то только на ноуте, начиная с 12.04 такая ересь
<shenmue> круть. я бы так и оставил
<shenmue> ты же не зря шифровал раздел то?
<shenmue> двойная степень защиты будет получается
<tagezi> угу.. открывают, а он раз, и не работает типа..
<Mr_Overlord> Ну Я понимаю что можно в случае чего отмазатся типа ноут не работает )))
<Mr_Overlord> Но всё же хочется что бы экран был )
<tagezi> экраном только слабаки пользуються )
<tagezi> зачем он тебе.. всёравно там ничего не видно )
<[Raiden]> http://tinyurl.com/qj3m6zm мп3
<Mr_Overlord> Если ошибиться в наборе, то хотя бы видно что ошибся
<Mr_Overlord> А так фиг поймёш принял он пароль или нет
<tagezi> там всёравно точечки а не буквацыфры
<Mr_Overlord> Да точки это фиг с ними, там пишут что ошибся, если ошибся
<tagezi> короче нужно гуглить, скорее всего кто-то сталкивался с этим.. но иногда, они тоже не сознаются в этом )
<Philipp2007> Новая степень защиты ))) Честно не пользовался шифрованием диска. А на виртуалке если попробовать? такая же фигня будет?
<tagezi> мне влом пробовать, честно )
<shenmue> Mr_Overlord у тебя сразу после установки так?
<Mr_Overlord> У меня на десктопе тоже стоит шифрование, там всё впорядке с ним, всё показывает всё раскзывает
<Mr_Overlord> А на ноуте фигня такая
<Mr_Overlord> Да сразу же
<Mr_Overlord> После установки
<Philipp2007> Честно с шифрованием не сталкивался. А alt+ctrl+F1 на консоль не выкидывает?
<Philipp2007> КОгда пароль надо вводить
<shenmue> tagezi у меня в мяте еще круче. блокировка через 15 минут. а еще через 15 минут на весь экрна часы показывает. и их никак не убрать. только ребут
<[Raiden]> в линуксе есть криптолоп. Можно содать шифрованную фс в файле. Монтировать и там хранить что-то секретное
<Mr_Overlord> До консоли ещё далеко ) Он сначало шифрованный том должен примонтировать )
<[Raiden]> не шифруя всё подряд
<Mr_Overlord> Мне всю систему надо, политика компании такая
<shenmue> логин скрин это же dm вроде да?
<shenmue> можно попробывать переставить или вообще поменять
<Mr_Overlord> да dm-crypt
<Mr_Overlord> Переставлял
<shenmue> а еще лучше сразу автовход сделать
<Mr_Overlord> Несколько раз )
<Mr_Overlord> авто вход если делать то и шифрование не нужно )
<shenmue> а еще лучше вообще убрать из ос
<shenmue> шифрование вообще не нужно
<tagezi> Mr_Overlord: а нафига программы шифровать?
<Mr_Overlord> Политика компании такая
<tagezi> политиков на костёр
<shenmue> Mr_Overlord ну поставь от lxde дм
<shenmue> скорее всего в дровах дело
<tagezi> да вероятно в дровах )
<Mr_Overlord> Кстати видяха гибридная но неё вобще нет дров как Я понимаю =(((
<Mr_Overlord> *на неё
<shenmue> lxdm вроде называется
<Philipp2007> Так как сказали что примонтирование диска происходит до загрузки системы.  Даже если проблемы в железе то установка LXDE не поможет?
<Mr_Overlord> Вряд ли
<tagezi> вообще нужно выделять диск для шиврования
<Mr_Overlord> Самое интересно что если Я ставлю Федору с шифрованием то там всё норм работает
<tagezi> шифровать всю систему бесмысленн, да и вредно
<Philipp2007> Скорее всего у тебя раздел boot c которого проиходит загрузка и от туда запрашивается пароль на расшифровку и монтирование тома. А как там дальше все действует я не знаю
<shenmue> у дм какое то свое разрешение экрана и прочие настройки . можно считать как отдельный гуй навроде гнома или кде. поэтому у каждого дм свои требования к железу
<Mr_Overlord> У меня разметка такая /boot - ex2 - ro  второй система / - ext4
<shenmue> Philipp2007 у него дм не показывает. но все работает
<shenmue> причем тут разделы диска?
<Mr_Overlord> Не знаю Вы спросили Я ответил )
<shenmue> lxdm поставь и глянь
<tagezi> ppa xorg-edgers
<tagezi> тут дрова смотрел?
<Mr_Overlord> нет не смотрел сейчас посмотрю
<Philipp2007> Так у тебя же корневой раздел зашифрован? Если да то он не может быть примонтирован пока не будет введен пароль? Или у тебя не раздел зашифрован?
<Mr_Overlord> Да он весь зашифрован, и пока Я пароль не введу он не примонитируется ни за что )) Поэтому lxdm тут вряд ли поможет
<shenmue> да но на другом компе все работает?
<Mr_Overlord> Да
<shenmue> разница только в железе
<Mr_Overlord> Точто такая же разметка
<Mr_Overlord> Да разница в железе
<shenmue> ну. и какая раница что том зашифрован? присоединить его все равно можно
<tagezi> только он читаться не будет
<shenmue> ну да
<tagezi> нафига присоединёный раздел если он не читаеться? )
<shenmue> кстати но тема интересная. если все зашифровано то как оно грузится вообще?
<shenmue> Mr_Overlord ставь lxdm и проверь. если что потом удалишь.
<Philipp2007> Раздел на загрузчик выделен и с него уже загрузка идет и запрашивает пароль на примонтирование
<tagezi> хрен его знает... можуно залесзть в документацию дебиана и глянуть
<[Raiden]> shenmue: какое отношение графический логин имеет к шифрованию?
<shenmue> это отдельная тема
<[Raiden]> а..
<shenmue> но я рад послушать тебя и твои аргументы в пользу кде =)
<[Raiden]> )
<Philipp2007> Mr_Overlord: дай вывод mount |grep boot там скорее всего есть раздел /boot
<Mr_Overlord> Я и без вывода могу сказать что он там есть 0)))
<[Raiden]> Готов тебя порадовать, но только когда речь будет в тему выбора де
<Mr_Overlord> Я его лично сам создавал
<shenmue> а в фстаб как то отмечается что раздел шифрован? или там вообще своя фс уникальная какая то ?
<Mr_Overlord> /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root / ext4 errors=remount-ro 0 1
<Mr_Overlord> fstab
<shenmue> блин нады на виртуалке глянуть. любопытство удовлетворить
<[Raiden]> У тебя и корень чтоли зашифрован?
<Mr_Overlord> Да Я же говорил выше что полностью  /  зашифрован )
<[Raiden]> теперь бинарник баша или твой фстаб у тебя никто не украдёт
<Philipp2007> это наверное надо параметры grub забивать.
<shenmue> Mr_Overlord короче не та фаза луны =)
<shenmue> ставь lxdm
<Philipp2007> shenmue: да там запрос пароля происходит намного раньше lxdm
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> ты ж грил вроде на дм
<[Raiden]> он говорил про дм-крипт
<shenmue> тогда на экране плимута что ли? или в грабе?
<Philipp2007> http://wiki.enchtex.info/_media/howto/ubuntu/ubuntu-rootcrypt-01.png
<Philipp2007> наверное должно появлятся окно такого типа
<shenmue> а ну плимут
<Mr_Overlord> именно оно
<shenmue> а если в консоль зайти там большие жирные буквы и разрешение низкое да?
<Mr_Overlord> Нет консоль впорядке
<shenmue> по кнтр алт ф1 которая
<Mr_Overlord> Да
<Mr_Overlord> Там всё норм
<[Raiden]> а в чем вопрос-то?
<shenmue> окна этого нет
<shenmue> черный экрна но если вести пароль то все норм
<shenmue> ну на у м приходит только настройки плимута проверить и глянуть есть ли он в грабе
<shenmue> ну в грабе по любому будет. а вот настройки плимута и разрешение кажется из за дров тупо не показывает
<Philipp2007> А меню граба выходит при загрузке или сразу же экран темный?
<Mr_Overlord> Граб выходит
<Mr_Overlord> После энтера становится чёрный экран
<Mr_Overlord> И эта тьма ожидает от меня пароль ))
<shenmue> можно плимут отрубит в грабе.
<Philipp2007> http://www.linuxrussia.com/2013/09/plymouth-ubuntu.html посмотри в коментах. Там что то похожее есть первый комент
<Philipp2007> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%B4%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B9%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%80_%D0%B2%D0%B8%D0%B4%D0%B5%D0%BE%D0%BA%D0%B0%D1%80%D1%82_nvidia?redirect=1#исправление_загрузочного_экрана_plymouth_в_ubuntu_1004_1010_1104_1110
<Philipp2007> Честно за совет не бить )) Как работает grub и что такое плимут знаю только по наслышке ))
<shenmue> а у него гибридка какая
<shenmue> ну плимут это картинка вместо логов до загрузки дм
<Mr_Overlord> Сейчас попробую отрубить плимут
<Philipp2007> shenmue: Да я понял. Просто может в настройках плимута неверное разрешение дано. Или еще какие настройки.
<Philipp2007> А если отрубить плимут чистый консольный вывод будет или чего?
<shenmue> если короче то капризная в настройках бесполезная штука тормозящая загрузку ос на пару миллисекунд
<shenmue> Philipp2007 будет просто консоль .
<Mr_Overlord> shenmue, cпасибо помогло ) Просто консоль выходит с запросом пароля
<Mr_Overlord> Хотя бы так )))
<Philipp2007> Ну так вывод консоли наоборот хорошая вещь. В случае чего ошибки какие увидеть можно.
<shenmue> ну я думал с дм проблемы
<shenmue> не знал что шифрование сразу включается. все же в фстаб должна быть отметка об этом
<Philipp2007> Смотря какой раздел зашифрован. Хотя если хоум будет скорее всего и он в плимуте монтироваться будет
<shenmue> Philipp2007 это вывод лога загрузки ядра и нужных процессов для полноценного запуска ос. если там ошибки то скорее всего с железом какая то страшная хана
<tagezi> блин, большое обновление.. не к добру это
<Philipp2007> tagezi: Ждем смены дистра? ;)
<tagezi> да не.. просто в 13.10 как обнова, так обязательно что-то сломают
<Mr_Overlord> Я уже обновил 13.10 сейчас, проблем вроде нет )))
<Philipp2007> Ну у меня тоже метров на сто апдейтов упало сегодня. Перезагружал. Все работае
<tagezi> помню раз обновился так, а оно мне интеренет напроч снесло
<shenmue> ну что же . дело о пропащем пароле раскрыто
 * shenmue закурил трубку
<Mr_Overlord> =D
<tagezi> с тараканами
<tagezi> =)
<Philipp2007> Ну обычные обновления ничего. Вот когда на другую версию дистра прыгаешь в половине случаев переустанавливать приходится
<shenmue> кстати у кого андройд? есть утилитка которая позволяет иконки в меню группировать?
<tagezi> в г+ вчера встретил предложение как установиться струю версию драйвера ))
<shenmue> например я не понимаю зачем мне три отдельные иконки адреса карты и как проехать
<[Raiden]> Philipp2007: у тебя дрова видео какие?
<tagezi> нужно поставить старую версию системы и обновить её до актуальной )
<Philipp2007> shenmue: В стандартном меню 2.3.7 вроде бы нет
<shenmue> у меня 4 чо то там
<Philipp2007> [Raiden]: интел gma4500 дрова из системы
<Mr_Overlord> Обычно если что нибудь на Xorg обновляется у меня сразу дрова на видяху падают переставлять нужно потом
<[Raiden]> тогда должно быт ьразрешение экрана прям при загрузке )
<tagezi> я вядяху с 10.04 не трогаю.. как встало, так и встало
<Philipp2007> [Raiden]: Да у меня то все работает )) Хотя вот сижу ковыряю как создавать автоматически папки названные по дате. Не помню как это делал. Уже маты все сложил
<Mr_Overlord> Всем Большое Спасибо за помощь, пойду спать )
<Philipp2007> Mr_Overlord: Приходи еще. Не знаем но поможем ))
<Mr_Overlord> Конечно приду =D
<[Raiden]> mkdir test-$(date +%d%m%y)
<[Raiden]> Mr_Overlord: какой драйвер видео?
<Mr_Overlord> nouveau
<Mr_Overlord> больше ничего не подходит
<[Raiden]> сомнительно )
<[Raiden]> ну жы ладно, больше вопросов нет
<Mr_Overlord> Почему сомнительно?
<shenmue> Mr_Overlord куда спать?
<shenmue> стоять
<Philipp2007> [Raiden]: Огромное спасибо. Вот поражаюсь что в консоли можно сделать, при чем как минимум 5 разными способами
<shenmue> про андройд спрашивал. никто ничо подобного не встречал?
<[Raiden]> сомнительно потому, что нуво драйвер для нвидии. А у нвидии очень широкий хват поддерживаемых устройств
<Philipp2007> shenmue: Я с 4 не ковырялся толком
<[Raiden]> соотв больше ничего не подходит - врятли верно
<Mr_Overlord> Они гибридные видяхи так и не научились поддерживать на линуксе
<[Raiden]> охват т.е.
<[Raiden]> может быть, но тоже сомнительно )
<Mr_Overlord> shenmue: Ты все одинаковые ярлыки хочешь объеденить?
<shenmue> ну да
<shenmue> зачем мне стопицот сервисов от гугла? зачем в меню фильмы музыка приложения если они есть в маркете?
<Mr_Overlord>  [Raiden] Я уже очень много и долго искал, кроме bumblee или как его там, больше ничего не работает
<[Raiden]> !nvidia
<ubuntuhelp> Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. !nvidia-nouveau !xswat
<Mr_Overlord> shenmue: Нет Я такого не находил, Я просто всё лишнее нафиг удаляю либо отключаю в "Приложениях"
<[Raiden]> bumblee не для нуво сделан, а для закрытого драйвера
<shenmue> ну видимо придется так же
<[Raiden]> вроде
<[Raiden]> в общем если используется закрытый, то надо перенастроить плимут на фреймбуфер
<[Raiden]> либо выключить его
<Mr_Overlord> [Raiden]: Короче прикол в том что с помощью бумбла можно только определённое приложение запустить из консоли, а сами иксы на нём не пашут
<Mr_Overlord> Вот и получается что половина системы использует дрова половина нет =(
<Mr_Overlord> Гемора тоже много с ними
<[Raiden]> Ну, я не буду вникать, не знаю как оно работает. )
<shenmue> мда... крутой костыль
<Mr_Overlord> Если бы Я знал что всё так печально с гибридной графикой, Я бы не взял именно такой ноут =(((((
<Mr_Overlord> Моя ошибка, надо было сначало гуглить =(
<[Raiden]> если тебе не нужна гибридная граффика, просто прочитай как выключить 1 из видеокарт
<Mr_Overlord> Я уже выключил одну
<[Raiden]> а если нужна, то нужен закрытый драйвер + бумблби или хрен знает как читается )
<[Raiden]> В общем, с нуво по идее ничего настраивать не надо, если реально он используется. С одной стороны, т.к. модуль в ядре сам изменит разрешение на родное.
<[Raiden]> Но с другой, я сталкивался с черным экранмо на этом дарйвере )
<Mr_Overlord> Я тоже сталкивался
<Mr_Overlord> С разрешением 640 на 400 которое потом никак не изменить ))
<Mr_Overlord> Пока не установить обратно ноувеау
<shenmue> мда.. вместо того что бы сделать нормальное экономичное железо придумали гибридокостыль и к нему дрова такие же
<[Raiden]> shenmue: Ну, у интел нету мощных видеокарт )
<[Raiden]> вот у амд есть, и экономичные получаются вполне и сравнимые с нвидией. По крайней мере под оффтопиокм
<[Raiden]> а тут - не знаю. Скорее всег отоже есть пробелмы с дрвами , как и 5 лет назад
<shenmue> про экономичное я имел виду расоды энергии железякой
<[Raiden]> я про то и говорю )
<shenmue> либо кстати могли бы уже нормальные баттареи сделать
<Mr_Overlord> Лучше пускай дрова нормальные допилят
<shenmue> лет сто наверное технологоия хранения электричества не меняется
<Mr_Overlord> Ща вроде нвидиа официально собралась допиливать под линь дрова
<[Raiden]> Mr_Overlord: в общем напиши на форум, только подробно. Там тебе подскажут
<[Raiden]> нет, нвидия официально собралась допиливать сдк, средсва разработки. А дрова они и так официально пилят всю историю )
<Philipp2007> консольными irc кто нибудь пользуется? на сколько удобные? А то на работе весь трафик через америку и все чаты соц.сети блокируется, зато по ssh могу со своим компом логиниться. думаю так чат пробросить
<Sergey_IT> ночи
<Mr_Overlord> SSL не пробовал включить?
<shenmue> Philipp2007 забыл название но очень удобная есть
<[Raiden]> Philipp2007: вичат многие пользуют. Ещё почитай X over ssh
<shenmue> а клиент можно глянуть через ирц? или никак? хуиз не показывает
<shenmue> точно. вичат =)
<[Raiden]> vj;yj
<[Raiden]> у тебя опера
<shenmue> сам знаю
<Mr_Overlord> Ладно всё Я отваливаюсь от клавиатуры ) Всем спокойной ночи
<shenmue> Mr_Overlord стоять
<shenmue> последний вопрос
<Mr_Overlord> ? )
<shenmue> у бобров есть усики?
<Philipp2007> да там почти все блокируется. бывает приходится через телефон на сайты залазить за документацией. трафик ограничен скорость тормознутая.Так что наверное все таки vichat самый норм вариант
<Mr_Overlord> Пускай будут есть =D
<shenmue> ок. свободен
<Sergey_IT> у них зубы главное
<[Raiden]> shenmue: /ctcp Sergey_IT version   - так можно
<[Raiden]> по крайней мере в нормальных клиентах
<Sergey_IT> а меня за что?
<Philipp2007> [Raiden]: что такое /ctcp ?
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: А под руку попался )
<[Raiden]> Philipp2007: ну какой-то подпротокол для запросов в ирц
<[Raiden]> я не вникал
<shenmue> [Raiden] что значит в нормальных клиентах? ирц он и в африке ирц. а все удобства это команды сервера. а клиент не сможет больше чем может сам сервак
<[Raiden]> ну, не все команды, команды сервера. И в клиенте может быть не реализован отсыл чего-либо
<shenmue> [Raiden]	VERSION KVIrc 4.2.0 svn-6190 'Equilibrium' 20120701 - build 2012-07-04 14:48:08 UTC - Windows xp (x16) (Build 3800)
<[Raiden]> ага
<Sergey_IT> во-во, сейчас всех пошлю
<[Raiden]> врёт правда, я с в 8.1 сижу
<shenmue> это я прикололся
<[Raiden]> наверное пора обновлять квирк
<Sergey_IT> ага - на пидгина
<shenmue> зачем?
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: в пиджине нету  легког оскриптинга, а мне бывает надо + он на гтк, а это фу )
<shenmue> перепеши на куте
<[Raiden]> я им пользовался долго, для всег окроме ирц. В ирц мне его мало.
<Philipp2007> shenmue: судя по выводу этой команды ты на минте сидишь? Или можно данному выводу особо не верить?
<Sergey_IT> да, делов то... вместо того чтобы здесь сидеть
<shenmue> Philipp2007 мята 16 петра х64 , клиент опера 12
<[Raiden]> я не кодер, я пользователь. Прихожу и выбираю тот софт который уже написан )
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=38640 - чудеса под новый год
<Philipp2007> А я до 16 мяты когда обновлялся у меня она тупить начала. Если кубунту надоест на 17 мяту lts перейду. Больше LTS релизы уважаю.
<shenmue> ну если на нем стандартные дебки будут работать .. то я бы купил
<[Raiden]> а зачем тебе в телефоне стандартные дебки. Если скажем мне нужен в мобиле браузер, то точно не такой  ,как для десктопа. там специальные есть...
<Philipp2007> Если дебки будут то нафиг этот андроид
<shenmue> Philipp2007 года два а может и больше ос только обновлял на след. версию. проблем никогда не было. это вот недавно с нуля поставил потому что переходил с 32 на 64
<shenmue> может в принципе и можно там как то так обновится но у меня есть личная жизнь
<Philipp2007> shenmue: У меня с 15 на 16 настройки питания слетели. Ноут сам засыпал и никаким образом не смог это исправить. Да и сам cinnamon глючить стал.
<[Raiden]> использовать софт для писи на телефоне - это примерно как на лыжах кататься в ватных штанах, валенках и телагрейке.
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> [Raiden] у меня экран в мобилке такое же как на нетбуках. так почему бы и нет?
<Philipp2007> [Raiden]: А если консольный софт? )) Я например пару раз на андрюще aircrack пользовался. У соседей инет воровал
<shenmue> Philipp2007 обновлял просто. подмена имен дистра в соурс листе . и обнова.
<[Raiden]> Philipp2007: Ну, не знаю. Я тоже как-то раз пользовался дд для прошивки ядра. Но это далеко от обычных задач телефона ) И просот нету специального аналога.
<Philipp2007> shenmue: Да сменой в соурс листе менял
<[Raiden]> В целом, Марк не так мало делает для популярности линукс,  так что пуст ьхотя бы shenmue прикупит мобилку.
<[Raiden]> )
<Philipp2007> Да и вообще схожеть платформ на ПС и на смартфоне это большой плюс.
<[Raiden]> ты пробовал метро использовать на десктопе?
<[Raiden]> или гном3 вместо гном2
<[Raiden]> хотя может быть просто это первые неудачные шаги и дальше будет лучше...
<Philipp2007> [Raiden]: Ты об ужасах майкрософта не вспоминай. Единстенное что мне у них нарвилось это лет 7-8 назад хр и windows mobile 3.5 на htc blueangel. да и то потому что альтернатив не было на рынке коммуникаторов
<[Raiden]> Кстати, говорят в вин9 будет опциональное меню пуск и приложения метро можно будет запускать в виде обычных окон
<tagezi> [Raiden]: поповоду лыж.. посмотрел бы я на тедя в -40 на лыжах )
<[Raiden]> tagezi: ))
<tagezi> наверное в двойном размере это всё одел )
<shenmue> все скидывыемся мне на мобиллку
<shenmue> райден разрешил
<[Raiden]> tagezi: будем считать, что это шутка дял умеренного климата ))
<tagezi> валенки ващё клёво.. жаль они за неделю промокают сильно, а сушить их долго
<[Raiden]> Я мелкий был - носил.
<tagezi> ты не походник, тебе не понять )
<shenmue> лана я спать . всем логов без ероров
<[Raiden]> ну, туда где -40 я бы точно не поехал, хоть с валинками, хоть без.
<[Raiden]> так что соглашусь
<tagezi> я завтра еду себе новые лыжи покупать.. аж важе.. хочу что бы завтра быстрее настало.. хотя крепления мне к ним только через неелю привезут
<tagezi> сегодня боты к ним купил..
<tagezi> ну, в -40 у нас куча народу живёт, даже в европе такие морозы бываю.. на прошлой неделе например в лапландии уже -37 было
<[Raiden]> Ну ,я люблю -15-18 )
<[Raiden]> и солнышко
<Philipp2007> Ну у нас в лен. обл. минус 20-25 как в сибири -40 чувствуется. Знакомый приехал с амура, говорит у них минус 30 как наши минус 15. От влажности очень зависит.
<Sergey_IT> ну у тебя -30 - это не в питере -30
<snql> райден лыжник?
<Philipp2007> Sergey_IT: Да мне до питера час езды
<[Raiden]> неа
<Philipp2007> Хотя в питере ветра сильные
<Philipp2007> Всем спокойной ночи.
<tagezi> в каком шрифту есть символ рубля?
<tagezi> е*
<tagezi> блин.. придумали тоже, симрол рубля, вместо долара.. палитиканы )
<tagezi> в*
<Sergey_IT> когда хоронить будут - памятник такой поставят
<[Raiden]> в кде есть таблица символов с выбором шрифта
<[Raiden]> там можно найти
<tagezi> как она называется, эта таблица? )
<[Raiden]> я сча в винде, пришлось гугльнуть http://www.kde.org/applications/utilities/kcharselect/
<Philipp2007> а во write в вставке спецсимволов нету?
<[Raiden]> не знаю. Знаю тольк о что раньше с гном2 шла подобная таблица. Как там сча с эти не в курсе.
<Sergey_IT> карактер мэп
<Sergey_IT> в юнити сразу нашлось )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: спасибо.. оно по умолчанию не стоит
<tagezi> Philipp2007: есть.. но тяжело выбрать, там не удобная таблица
<Sergey_IT> gucharmap
<[Raiden]> tagezi: а у тебя как походника ест ьлюбимый ножик или типа того? )
<tagezi> да
<[Raiden]> какой-то марки или неизвестный?
<tagezi> естественно, жож в походе важная штука, поэтому есть любимый, который я таскаю ссобой
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ctqxfc ccskre lfv
<tagezi> ссылку дам )
<[Raiden]> ок
<Sergey_IT> а у меня любимый пропал (
<Sergey_IT> с 78 года пользовался
<tagezi> http://www.petzl.com/en/outdoor/verticality/accessories/other-accessories-0/spatha
<tagezi> синий который
<tagezi> желтый он меркий очень и лезвие не удобное
<[Raiden]> интересная конструкция )
<tagezi> petzl SPATHA M называется, стоит 900 рублей в россии.. сталь хорошая, достаточно твердая но точиться хорошо, руска полая, стопора нет, но  привык уже к этому.. получаеться что ночишь 70 грам в рбкзаке, но имеешь полноценный нож
<[Raiden]> ясно
<Sergey_IT> я им и банки консервные открывал - сталюга хорошая была (не затачивал практически)
<Sergey_IT> это был садовый нож (копейки стоил)
<tagezi> мне не нравиться когда слишком твёрдая сталь
<Sergey_IT> слишком не бывает)
<[Raiden]> У меня был тоже любимый складной. Советского производсва для туристов, только ручка самодельная. И в общем воткнул рядом с собой и забыл ) Вспомнил уже дома.
<tagezi> носил с собой като лазерман мультиинструмент, всё хорошо, можно манеты резать.. но он затупился, случайно как-то, хотя гарантия была 25 лет.. короче я без ножа остался тогда
<tagezi> при большой автономности 3 вещи важны от всего оборудования которое в собой берёшь, легкость, надёжность и простата починки.. если нож не тупиться вообще его хрен заточишь в полевых условиях
<Sergey_IT> а зачем точить, если не тупиться?
<tagezi> по этому когда в магазине работал всем советовал обычную медицинскую сталюгу.. тупиться быстро, зато точиться любой галькой у речке
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну вот лазерман я случайно затупил тогда
<Sergey_IT> так алмазный напильник никто не отменял (на рыбалке всегда есть)
<tagezi> это была не рыбалка.. алмазный напильник это роскошь.. мы тогда ходили в саяны, у нас автономность 3 недели без людей была
<Sergey_IT> кого ели тогда?
<tagezi> ну, не консервы )
<tagezi> сушеное мясо крупы..
<Sergey_IT> мы люди городские, больше недели не автономили )
<tagezi> насамом деле, я пецелёвым ножом 8 лет пользуюсь, ещё ни разу не подводил меня.. что бы консервы открывать в поезде, или когда попадаеться магазин и можно закупиться вкусняшками, в ленте купил себе окрывалку консервов.. маленькая такая китайская хрень,
<tagezi> стоит что-то рублей 30, весит грам 10, потерял забыл не жалко, консервы открывает
<tagezi> вес приходиться экономить сильно.. на мелочах накапливаються килограммы.. а я в горы хожу любоваться, а не тяжести таскать )
<tagezi> http://ubuntunews.ru/community/deputat-predlagaet-posvyatit-nelsonu-mandele-reliz-ubuntu-1404.html
<[Raiden]> азработчики Ubuntu начали развитие собственного ответвления GNOME Control Center - Разработчики из компании Canonical анонсировали проект Unity Control Center
<tagezi> тоесть он ещё глючнее станет (
<[Raiden]> В 7-8х убунтах было видео с ним.
<[Raiden]> Я согласен с российским депутатом. Может быть впервые ))
<Sergey_IT> а я против
<Scrimmer> artus: тут?
<Scrimmer> andrex: у тебя веб-сервера в виртуалке через vmware или virtualbox?
<Scrimmer> artus: ты какойто бесполезный
<ArtemZ> http://www.linux.org.ru/news/redhat/9924168 школьники с лора взбесились в камментах, лол
<[Raiden]> На то есть причины. хфс вообще для другйо ос создана была изначально. Т.е. получается слив фс созданных специально для линукс
<[Raiden]> гном3 по любому будет споры вызывать и т.д.
<ArtemZ> гном3 пофиг на сервере. хфс уже хз сколько лет в линуксе и давно повзрослела. системд вообще хорошо
<[Raiden]> рхел может быть и энтерпрайзным десктопом. И так же это означает что Шапка будет продолжать вливать ресурсы в гном3 )
<[Raiden]> ArtemZ: тогда возникает вопрос зачем нужно было всем пудрить мозги с экст4, рейзер и езё всяких хламом
<[Raiden]> если хфс доступна
<[Raiden]> А вот системд мне скорее понравился , чем нет. Правда я очень поверхностно его поюзал.
<ArtemZ> с гномом 3 боюсь у них особого выбора небыло...если только минт. кде для них никак не вписывается вообще
<[Raiden]> мб
<ArtemZ> системд норм, главный минус это жесткая привязка к линуксу, т.е на другие ос не портируешь
<[Raiden]> это минус конечно. Но в целом, и фиг с ними, с другими ос и с позикс тоже. Надо же уже куда-то двигаться дальше )
<[Raiden]> А вот привязка гнома к иниту - вот это не очень хорошо.
<[Raiden]> имхо конечно. Я не ит-специалист ) Просто ворчащий юзер.
<[Raiden]> а вообще и такая привязка может быть плюсом. Как посмотреть
<ArtemZ> буду весной покупать новый ноутбук. интересно будет пройти через процедуру возврата денег за винду
<[Raiden]> ))
<ArtemZ> магазин уже ответил, что без проблем
<ArtemZ> http://www.citilink.ru/forum/933/19594/
<[Raiden]> знаем такую контору. До весны ещё моделей выйдет , наверное.
<ArtemZ> мне подходящих не так много...нужен 13-15' экран с высоким разрешением и удобная (неполноформатная) клавиатура. присматриваюсь вот к этому http://www.citilink.ru/catalog/computers_and_notebooks/notebooks/778500/
<[Raiden]> мне ещё нравится тошиба, но это личное )
<[Raiden]> а против леново я ничего не имею, тем более с нвидия. Единсвенное, некотоыре ругаются на 2 видюхи, не могут настроить.
<ArtemZ> у тошибы нет подходящих мне моделей. вот разьве что http://www.citilink.ru/catalog/computers_and_notebooks/notebooks/862041/
<ArtemZ> но мне не нравится такой формат клавиатуры
<ArtemZ> я не специально искал леново, просто по параметрам мне подошёл
<ArtemZ> есть ещё ацеры, но у меня против них предубеждения какие-то
<[Raiden]> Эх, убежал, я ему хотел toshiba portege показать
<[Raiden]> во )
<[Raiden]> ArtemZ: такая линейка у них есть. С разной начинкой и разбросом цен http://market.yandex.ru/model.xml?CMD=-RR=9,0,0,0-PF=1801946~EQ~sel~1870931-PF=2142398356~EQ~sel~x255375721-PF=2139571715~TR~sel~select-PF=1801946~EQ~sel~1870931-VIS=8070-CAT_ID=432460-BPOS=10-EXC=1-PG=10&modelid=9386164&hid=91013&track=mdlttl
<[Raiden]> только я такими не пользовался )
<ArtemZ> >1366x768
<ArtemZ> >40к+ рублей
<ArtemZ> :)
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: спать )
<tagezi> 4 часа утра, а он сериалы смотрит
#ubuntu-ru 2013-12-12
<tagezi> нашёл на лоре тему 6 летней давности свою.. ужаснулся )
<[Raiden]> сн
<Anton2d> Утра!
<tagezi> утра
<tagezi> а я только что видел как лиса гоняет зайца.. прям в окне кухни )
<Anton2d> Классно... у меня лес тоже рядом почти, 300 м от гаража. Правда до гаража 2 км. ;) Я белок в лесу все пытаюсь вот катался, белок кучи, но не позируют ;)
<Anton2d> *пытаюсь зафотать
<Anton2d> Погода странная, у нас блин в декабре обычно кучи снега и -20-30 а сейчас...., вместо снега лежит лед и температура -5-10. Грустно без снега как то, по льду не весело совсем кататься и шипов нема...
<tagezi> Anton2d: у меня лес в 10 минутах ходьбы
<tagezi> https://plus.google.com/117986073065899301244/posts/eZoU2kN2Skv
<Anton2d> Ну так то тоже считай мне 15 до гаража и 3 минуты до леса.
<tagezi> 2 км - это 24 минуты
<Anton2d> Гыы... Чё сидит, кого ждет ?
<tagezi> =) ты походника не учи считать ))
<tagezi> не знаю.. наверное больше не будет сидеть.. лиса на него уже 2 недели охотилась.. походу поймала
<tagezi> хотя это русак, он крупный, может и отбился
<Anton2d> Зайцев у нас не разу не видел, одни белки и ежы. Хотя летом в лесу часто езжу.
<tagezi> с женой осенью гуляли, к лесу подходим, смотрим на дороге сидит, огромный такой.. блин, кенгуру недорезаное, а не заяц.. посмотрел на нас, неохотно так развернулся и поковылял в кусты.. только слов не хватало "Ходют тут всякие" )
<Anton2d> Мда... богатый лес. Я вот на такого чуть не наехал, поймал потом и зафотал. http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/13/1212/h_1386816016_9642637_eb7d62f07e.jpeg
<tagezi> классный )
<Anton2d> причем нифига они не колючие.. ;) правда я в перчатках наверное был
<Anton2d> а может и без.. ну в общем не колючие, проверял.
<tagezi> =)
<tagezi> а ты откуда? zsttk теперь вроде по всей сибири расползлась
<Anton2d> http://maps.yandex.ru/?text=%D0%B1%D0%B0%D1%80%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%83%D0%BB&sll=67.59796399999996%2C46.87311000001412&sspn=58.007813%2C26.127813&ll=83.750242%2C53.321182&spn=0.056648%2C0.022253&z=15&l=sat%2Cskl%2Csat&rl=83.76059644%2C53.32805057~-0.00053644%2C-0.00050100~0.00122309%2C-0.00134887~-0.01010656%2C-0.00380276~0.00025749%2C-0.00039828~-0.00399113%2C-0.00147753~0.00025749%2C-0.00037260~-0.00107288%2C-0.00032121
<Anton2d> У нас ленточныый бор, длинный офигеть, прямо от города. И еще в 30 км, есть очень большой лес.
<Anton2d> это я дорогу от дома до гаража нарисовал там.
<Anton2d> Блин офтомим.... ;) жёстка, щаз кто нить придёт и всех порежет.
<tagezi> не, непожрёт
<tagezi> можно поофтопить пока нет народу с проблеммами
<tagezi> хотя теперь тут вообще редко новый народ.. эт не раньше
<tagezi> андрей уже не спит, читает в пол глаза и ржот наверное, потихому )) он с иркутска у него уже 12
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/6lSmLA
<tagezi> как-то так
<tagezi> если включить спутник, то там видно что кругом леса немерено.. хотя тут и так ваще зелено кругом
<Anton2d> Да... посмотрел, намного богаче леса!
<tagezi> вот блин как чуял что сломают что-нибудь... взяли изуродовали тему (( теперь всё убогое и корявое ((
<Anton2d> хе-хе... А вообще лес, это тема правильная, не реже раза в неделю или катаюсь или пешком. Мозг после работы отдыхает.
<tagezi> да, лес это тема
<Anton2d> А у вас снег, е ?
<Anton2d> А ну да фотку же с зайцем видел ;)
<tagezi> да, у нас снег
<Anton2d> а у нас глобальное потепление ;) как так вот сейчас http://westudio.ru/360test/motowoods.html , чуть льда добавилось только за месяц.
<Anton2d> хм.. посмотрел карту еще вашу, озера вокруг или болота... откуда стока воды. Рыбалка наверное там мечта.
<tagezi> ну, да.. тут рыбалка в моде..
<tagezi> это северозапад.. тут очень низко, и при этом очень волнисто )
<tagezi> поэтому много озер
<tagezi> а, болота это продолжение озера.. озера все со временем деградируют в болота, некоторые быстрее, некоторые медленнее
<corehook> доброе время суток господа! помогите с spamassassin'ом
<corehook> у меня sa+postfix
<corehook> спам маркируется в заголовках ***SPAM***
<corehook> как бы мне настроить роут писем в папку спам на уровне потфикса
<corehook> а не почтового клиента
<Sergey_IT> утра
<ArtemZ> [Raiden]: во, на хакер ньювс наконец то пояснили всё про ред хат 7. оказывается, в рх7 будет выбор между де: гном 3, гном классик и кде. хфс выбран из-за ожидаемого размера дисков через 10 лет (срок поддержки рх7), экст4 поддерживает разделы только до 16 терабайт. пл
<ArtemZ> ftp://ftp.redhat.com/pub/redhat/rhel/beta/7/x86_64/iso/rhel-everything-7.0-beta-1-x86_64-dvd.iso
<Sergey_IT> а ссылка то зачем - в сообщение бы вставил
<ArtemZ> я её уже потом нашёл
<ArtemZ> как думаете, мерять pps (packets per second) на сервере используя tcpdump - хорошая идея?
<Sergey_IT> я имею ввиду - исошник напрямую бы вставил
<ArtemZ> http://www.openbugfarm.com/ о, крутая идея.
<ArtemZ> хотя врятли мне с моим гастритом можно личинок жевать
<Ravenso> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzxccccccccccccccccccc
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/787039
<andrex> Ravenso, ?
<andrex> [Raiden], чет с этим qt5 легким вм много мороки на сборку) ку кста)
<[Raiden]> ку
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<andrex> дыщ
<_d4vid> re..
<andrex> pa
<|rapidsp|> fa
<shenmue> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVM4okn5xcE бугогашки
<Sergey_IT> бу
<andrex> класный пинг че)
<Malkav> народ, как в ubuntu проверить работу OpenGL  и 3D?
<Malkav> я поставил проприетарные дрова, но вот раздумываю, не взять ли более новые из ppa
<shenmue> тебе зачем вообще?
<shenmue> галочка стоит что драйвер активирован? значит увсе работает
<Malkav> ок. при обновлении в менеджере вылезает такая ошибка: E:Невозможно исправить ошибки, у вас отложены (held) битые пакеты.
<Malkav> при этом это первое обновление, которое я пытаюсь запустить после свежей установки
<[Raiden]> Malkav: glxinfo |egrep 'direct|OpenGL' - должно директ выдавать йес и если драйвер закрытый, не должно быть слов mesa
<andrex> sudo apt-get -f install
<[Raiden]> а скорость в играх тесть.
<andrex> либо какойто реп ты воткнул
<andrex> который не фурычит
<Malkav> xorg-edgers
<Malkav> щас уберу его
<[Raiden]> Malkav: если не поможет, попробуй стереть содержимое /var/lib/apt/lists и сделать sudo apt-get update
<Malkav> чего-то не так
<Malkav> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6561672/
<[Raiden]> Malkav: да, всё не так
<Malkav> вчера поставил bumblebee, он накрыл мне иксы
<Malkav> пришлось переустанавливать систему
<[Raiden]> хавту как ставить я вчера давал линк
<[Raiden]> вроде
<[Raiden]> или на фоурм пиши. Больше нечег осказать
<Malkav> сейчас напишу
<Malkav> просто хочется сначала с этим разобраться чтобы уже не падало ничего
<[Raiden]> Смотрите какой девайс http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/13/1212/h_1386859892_2729114_cb9ed1996f.jpeg
<[Raiden]> откопался
<shenmue> наноручка?
<[Raiden]> shenmue: почти )
<[Raiden]> карандаш мк102 цена 75 копеек
<shenmue> беру
<shenmue> 100 шт
<shenmue> мк102 это толщина 102 микрона что ли?
<[Raiden]> наверное механический карандаш модель 102
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Они одно время популярны были, когда я в школе учился. Были другие модели. И были ещё японские такие же, только грифель тоньше раза в 4.
<tagezi> [Raiden]: у вас шторм обещают и ледяной дождь
<[Raiden]> Посмотрим. Сегодня тоже вроде ледяной дождь обещали, но небыло.
<[Raiden]> Любишь ты новости про штормы ))
<[Raiden]> к
<tagezi> да не.. я просто сижу старые фрумы расматриваю.. вот наткнулся на свой твитер, сижу читаю бред на который я подписан )
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> за время моего отсутствия в твитере стали работать русские теги )
<tagezi> кириические )
<shenmue> зачем он нужен?
<[Raiden]> http://askubuntu.com/questions/389437/how-do-i-get-html5-h-264-video-working-on-firefox-26-in-ubuntu-12-04
<tagezi> shenmue: твитер? что бы кучка людей могла заработать бабла
<tagezi> или ты про шторм?
<tagezi> =)
<shenmue> про твиттер
<tagezi> тогда я ответил
<shenmue> [Raiden] эх... жалко оперу .. придется выбирать между хромом и фуфлофоксом
<tagezi> впринципе, рожакнига, вконтакте, г+ для тогоже нужны.. просто кто-то хочет заработать денег на других
<[Raiden]> фф можно сделать похожим. спиддиал расширение есть, только лучше чем в опере, табмикс плюс делает работу совкладками такой же, если хочется. Даунлоад твикер имеет опции качалки в виде таба
<[Raiden]> и т.д.
<shenmue> ну про г+ не будем. я там с 1 дней ибо инвайт получил почти сразу. только там навигация и оформление...
<[Raiden]> только почта отдельно
<shenmue> да и сам сайт жрет столько что огого
<shenmue> а еще мне мой андройд любезно закачал 50 тысяч конктактов из кругов гэ плюса в записную книжку
<tagezi> г+ хорош становиться когда его приложениями почикаешь, что бы он не орал про группы и людей
<tagezi> и чо ещё почитать )
<tagezi> я там с самого начала сижу.. сначало нравилось, теперь не очень.. пропала та элитарность, возможность выбора.. теперь там пытаются впихнуть все кому не лень какуюто хрень.. сначала соцрекламщики, потом г+ сам
<tagezi> теперь впринципе тотже фейсбук и вконтакте.. только привязоный к почте
<tagezi> хотя можно отвязать от гмайла и привязать кчемунить другому
<shenmue> мне не нравится тем что мультимеди перепичкан. тормозит ппц. все эти движущиеся плющки анимашки нафиг не сдались
<tagezi> ну, у меня не тормозит ваще..
<shenmue> блин как объяснить то... такое чувство что грузится движок сайта а уже он пытается загрузить все остальное... и эти секундные ожидание на каждое действие бесят тем что кажется что это тормоза
<shenmue> нажал вот на ленту и она грузится секунды две. а зачем эту панель скрывать? слева что места мало?
<tagezi> ну, дизайн у них ваще плохо продуман
<tagezi> хотя я думаю он заточен под телефоны
<tagezi> и кстати у жены с её фулХД там место реально нет )
<Malkav> Сталкивался кто с такой проблемой: на двух ноутах стоит 12.04, на обоих ubuntu tweak. На одном ноуте в нем есть настройка рабочих столов, на другом нет. В чем может быть беда?
<shenmue> вот идея с кругами была отличная но я думал для кругов убудет интерактив какой нибуть. какие фишки, всплывающие события, уведомления... по сути теже группы или сообщества но каждый юзер мог бы настроить под себя... но идею похерили
<tagezi> shenmue: идея там простая.. вместить 5 милиардов в пару кругов.. первый круг родные, второй все остальные..
<shenmue> вот из второго круга мне в записную книжку все переехали =)
<shenmue> хорошо хоть разом удалить всех можно
<tagezi> я поэтому поставил себе адеблок и порезал малёк гугл )
<tagezi> что бы было больше похоже на то что мне нравиться, а не ему )
<shenmue> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/13/1212/h_1386866594_6509935_2ec20c4144.png  вот о чем грил. постоянно подзагрузка всего этого ужоса
<shenmue> я что то пропустил или 70мб\с это уже смешно?
<tagezi> а, да.. ну, я на неё не обращаю внимание
<tagezi> я никуда не спишу
<shenmue> ну явно не у меня проблемы
<tagezi> у меня бывает, что страница так и остаётся не загруженой
<tagezi> хотя на 100 мбит/c это сомнительно ))
<tagezi> у гугла реальные проблемы.. они уже 3 или 4 год не могут api устаканить
<shenmue> ну так вывод какой? у них косяк  в хтмл5 ... минимализм рулит в соц сетях.
<shenmue> мобильная версия вконктаке удобней лично по мне потому что весь функционал надо сжать но максимально удобно. минус только это флеш не пашет
<shenmue> завтра стим ос выйдет в свет
<tagezi> ну, мне вконтакте не нравится, там флужа больше чем где бы то нибыло
<tagezi> д*
<tagezi> и спама
<shenmue> http://steamcommunity.com/groups/steamuniverse#announcements/detail/1930088300965516570 линк про стимос
<tagezi> ну, стим ос свою функцию выполнила.. теперь можно забить на неё
<tagezi> стим не нужен..
<tagezi> Вопреки изначальному плану, принять участие в тестировании консолей #SteamMachines смогут только пользователи из США.
<tagezi> гг ))
<shenmue> так это консоли
<shenmue> там тока джойстик прикольный а так. по сути мощный комп.
<Malkav> Вопрос - чем лучше бэкап сделать в 12.04?
<Philipp2007> Кстати интересный вопрос. Тоже хотелось бы узнать какая программа с гуи лучше для архивации в локальный архив в режиме зеркала
<shenmue> бэкап чего?
<tagezi> течт
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Fail!
<Philipp2007> shenmue: папок с документами. С одного HDD на другой
<shenmue> архивация не в моде? =) тар к врон если нужна автоматизация
<shenmue> тар в крон*
<shenmue> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/13/1212/h_1386868925_9276290_eaa9f09d1a.png у меня вот такое есть. но по сути делает архив и кидает куда скажут. насчет програм это список прог получает через dpkg . потом же по нему и ставит
<Philipp2007> У тара будет возможность создавать архивы в режиме зеркала? Проще тогда уж rsync в крон запихать
<shenmue> тема достаточно разжевана многими мануалами. осталось выбрать только нужное
<Philipp2007> Да я rsync пользуюсь. Просто гуи удобнее наверное будет.
<[Raiden]> я таром в основном конфиги и т.д. а фотки рсинком
<[Raiden]> но ваще надо бы снова что-то гуйное посмотреть )
<Philipp2007> [Raiden]: Подскажи пожалуйста как убрать в кедах из правого нижнего угла  "настройка панели" А то привык что там свернуть все окна.
<[Raiden]> убрать кнопку нельзя. Пожешь сделать пкм по столу и заблокировать виджеты. Кнопка пропадёт пока обратно не кликнешь
<[Raiden]> Можешь*
<[Raiden]> нато бы в keytouch поиграться. Может лучше начну печатать.
<[Raiden]> или как её там
<[Raiden]> ktouch
<Philipp2007> Спасибо огромное! Да все эти тренажеры фигня. Пока постоянно не будешь печатать какие нить серьезные письма, документы и прочее по работе следя за каждой ошибкой то не научишься печатать без ошибок. А лучше программирование. Оно уж точно ошибок не
<Philipp2007> прощает ))
<[Raiden]> )
<snql> автонабор у кодеров
<snql> пару символов + tab
<Philipp2007> snql: Ага. Помню паскаль изучал. Из за грязного монитора символ один пропустил. Очень долго бился. Двоеточие и точку с запятой перепутал (( После этого понял что это не мое
<shenmue> и почистил монитор?
<snql> Philipp2007: я о том, что кодер в современных IDE мало что вводит, там автонабор и готовые конструкции
<matrixd> опять jabber.ru умер
<shenmue> это новость прям как про пробки на дмитровке
<tagezi> в джабере делать особо и несего
<tagezi> покрайне мере на канале убунту.. мат столбом, одна половина другую забанила.. весьма ценное общение получаеться )
<shenmue> хм... был там. вроде все культурно и в основном о женской груди
<shenmue> о обоина какая хорошая... ня
<tagezi> повезло..
<matrixd> tagezi: там помоему только 1 человек банил, но он ушел, вроде
<tagezi> ну, не забанила а заигнорила
<matrixd> tagezi: я там в @guitar еще сижу
<matrixd> ну да, я понял
<tagezi> незнаю.. я там неделю просидел, ощущение что в 4 класс средней ангарской школы
<tagezi> попал
<Sergey_IT> ночи
<shenmue> http://slovari.yandex.ru/~книги/БСЭ/Кавитация/ как интересно
<shenmue> не знал что пузырки газа в жидкости такие разрушительные
<Sergey_IT> мы многое представить себе не можем
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: кстати, ты же у нас физик.. у меня вопрос к тебе как барана к барану
<shenmue> да
<tagezi> ой, шофёра к шофёру )
<shenmue> так вот вопрос
<Sergey_IT> все равно отара получится
<shenmue> если двухсторонний скотч свернуть в ленту мёбиуса то скотч станет односторонним? =)
<tagezi> почему говорят что когда работают фары и магнитола и обогрев, то бинзину расходуеться больше?
<shenmue> я первый спросил
<matrixd> больше нагрузка на валу двигателя ведомо
<tagezi> откуда? генератор как крутился так и крутиться
<tagezi> откуда там больше нагрузки?
<shenmue> tagezi от генератора питаются. а он от движка. а там механика которая н не знает что у тебя там магнитола и прочее
<tagezi> ну, это я понимаю.. я так же понимаю что работа генератора зависит от количества оборотов а не от мощности их
<Sergey_IT> shenmue, проведи зксперимент и нам расскажешь
<tagezi> тоесть, что бы больше питать устройст нужно придать больше оборотов валу
<Sergey_IT> tagez, нагрузка на вал растет, на величину потребляемой электроэнергии
<shenmue> хм... смотря что за генератор
<matrixd> tagezi: закон сохранения энергии же
<tagezi> не, с чего она растёт?
<matrixd> потребляемая мощность?
<matrixd> ты еще девайсы подключил которые кушают ток
<tagezi> да, но выдоваемая зависит только от количества оборотов
<matrixd> щас подожди
<Sergey_IT> чем больше ток, тембольше сопротивляется генератор его проворачиванию (детское объяснение)
<tagezi> если увеличить количество оборотов то машина поедит быстрее, или нужно делать специальны шестерни которые будут выравнивать скорость
<shenmue> схема простая. скажем радио - генератор - движок.  радио не связанно с движком. и генератор не будет выробывать больше энергии потому что движок не знает что энергии для радио не хватает так как они никак не связаны
<matrixd> короче не нашел я картинок с красивыми графиками
<matrixd> но у тебя же будет меняться сопритивление нагрузки, токи должны будут протекать больше
<matrixd> мощность тоже будет расти
<matrixd> тогда и нагрузка на валу бедт расти
<matrixd> помоему так
<tagezi> наверное
<shenmue> лан я спать
<tagezi> ночи
<tagezi> тоесть получаеться, что если генератор работает в холостую, то нужно приложить меньше силы на один оборот
<matrixd> да
<matrixd> можно и так сказать
<tagezi> хотя печка замечательно работает на холостых )
<matrixd> на холостых чего? двигателя - да
<tagezi> всмысле, не нужно газовать.. даже когда мотор нагревается, то обороты падают
<tagezi> интересно как регулируеться подача дополнительного топлива для получения большего колличества электроэнергии )
<matrixd> тут я хз, я в двс вообще ничерта не понимаю
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, так инжектор - это компутер, а с карбюратором обороты падали при включении фар
<tagezi> да не, я думаю что насамом деле это байка с тех вримен когда печки в машине работали на саляре
<matrixd> не думаю...
<Sergey_IT> и не думай... это вредно )
<matrixd> =))
<tagezi> и тогда действительно включая печку расход топлива увеличивался значительно
<tagezi> если честно не помню как на желугях, падают или нет обороты.. помню что на холостых не зарядить акум.. но это было связано с количеством оборотов
<Sergey_IT> вот машины с кондишеном больше жрут бензина
<tagezi> вот я этого не вижу )
<Sergey_IT> а отключи кондишн
<tagezi> у меня бензин дорогой, а я каждый выходные по 200 км наматываю
<Sergey_IT> у всех дорогой
<tagezi> не вижу я что радио и кондей жрут бензин )
<tagezi> ну, здесь 1,59 сейчас бензин чтоит
<tagezi> с*
<Sergey_IT> посчитай по мощности и будет тебе ответ
<Sergey_IT> а кондишн потребляет лишнюю энергию в жару только
<tagezi> багажник реально выжирает.. и скорость тоже выжирает.. самая экономичная скорость получаеться 80 км в час на 5
<tagezi> а когда холод он не потребляет?
<tagezi> ну, да меньше должен поидее
<Sergey_IT> так нагрев вроде от двигателя должен быть
<tagezi> ну,да.. от охлождающей жтдкости
<Sergey_IT> посчитай - если кондишн 1 кВт - это 1.3 л.с. - ты просто не заметишь увеличения расхода бензина
<tagezi> ну может да.. эо помоему 4% по увеличению всего
<tagezi> это всего 200 грам на 100 км )
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: спасибо)
<Sergey_IT> за что? Да максимальная мощность от 3 кВт (посмотрел) - но так как не постоянно работает, то меньше получается
<Sergey_IT> у меня кондишена нет, и не страдаю )
<tagezi> я думал во всех современных машинах есть кондишин
<tagezi> у нас есть, нет климатконтроля
<Sergey_IT> зачем нам на севере кондишн?
<[Raiden]> современные наверное могут и греть
<[Raiden]> это тебе не кондишен, а клима-контроль )
<tagezi> жене не удобно ни летом ни зимой, к сожалению.. хотя у меня ещё и каналы для вентиляции выходят криво как-то (
<[Raiden]> т*
<Sergey_IT> а смысл греть, когда печка есть
<tagezi> не, климат контроль - это когда температуру ставишь и он сам контролирует.. а кондёр охлаждает/греет
<Sergey_IT> греть кондишеном - это уродство инженеров
<Sergey_IT> климат контроль - это когда еще ивлажность регулируется ;)
<tagezi> это кнопочка такая на кондёре.. раз.. и пампер поменял )
<tagezi> ой, всмысле воздух сушить начал
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: не согласен. Всякие обогреватели по сути тоже греют воздух.
<[Raiden]> Ну может если русскую печку ен считать или аналог ) На которой поспать можно )
<Sergey_IT>  [Raiden], и зря, в авто бесплатное тепло от двигателя, зачем нагружать холодильник то?
<[Raiden]> а..
<tagezi> да.. там охлаждающая жидкость отволит тепело от движка
<tagezi> ей на обогрев и пускают
<tagezi> а в обратуну сторону, она охлаждать будет )
<Sergey_IT> вот на работе у меня кондишн греет комнату, но при этом убирает влагу
<tagezi> ну всмысле если через кондёр.. там по слоднее чуток система, но примерно такая )
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: в сервис нужно.. или можель очень дешовая
<Sergey_IT> конструкция такая для климат контроля
<Sergey_IT> охлаждает воздух, чтобы лишняя влага ушла, а на выходе либо подогревает, либо охлажденный выдувает
<tagezi> ну, незнаю.. я с кондёрами для комнат не сталкивался
<Sergey_IT> когда влаги много намораживается, останавливается, подогревает лед, чтобы слетел и дальше работает
<bosyi> доброй ночи
<bosyi> https://launchpad.net/~caffeine-developers/+archive/ppa
<bosyi> почему не идет обновление на версию 2.5?
<bosyi> хотя она там вроде как есть..
<tagezi> а система какая?
<bosyi> 13.10
<bosyi> но руками прописано 13.04
<bosyi> потому что для 13.10 там нету пакета
<tagezi> там какраз под 13.10 есть пакет
<tagezi> а вот под 13.04 его нет
<bosyi> точно.. просто в названии не было указано..
<bosyi> сейчас перепишу на 13.10 обранно
<bosyi> спасибо, taezi
<bosyi> *tagezi
<bosyi> но она все равно бесполезная
<bosyi> программа
<tagezi> это уже точно не сюда
<tagezi> хотя, чаще всего, холезность программы определяеться не функционалом ей, а способностями пользователя
<tagezi> ё*
<Sergey_IT> самая полезная прога та, которую сам напишешь
<tagezi> как-то у меня наоборот получается.. я напишу, и понимаю, что кто-то в 100 раз уже лучше написал )
<Sergey_IT> удачной обычно 3-я версия бывает )
<tagezi> эт 3 раза переписывать? ох.. блин
<[Raiden]> если нет фантазии, включайся в готовый проект. Вообще счастье не в количестве практически одинаковых программ.
<[Raiden]> Главное что бы работала хотя бы 1 из них )
<tagezi> я кажись закончио переводить коменты к LibreOffice
<tagezi> там есть коменты типа.. "Хм.. мы потеряли коментарии к этому проекту, но смогли нагуглить, что окод начали писать в ноябре 91 года"
<Sergey_IT> и тут вышла новая версия ЛО, полностью переработанная )
<tagezi> или.. "Я не понимаю этого функционала, вообще помоему это лажа какая-то. Но я пробовал только самые простые гугл запросы"
<[Raiden]> а не пробовали сравнивать с текущим ооо?
<tagezi> я нет..
<tagezi> по коду там почти одно и тоже должно быть, впринципе
<tagezi> хотя есть такие штуки типа "В суб дериктории такойто вы сможете найти.." а суб директории и нет )
<Sergey_IT> археологов вызывай, пусть откапывают
<tagezi> да, там именно архиологи нужны.. история аж 85 года у этого проекта
<tagezi> и странно что мс так глобально забрала рынок
<Sergey_IT> ничего странного, многие фирмы тогда рухнули, а этот быдлокодер вылез
<[Raiden]> У них много купленных перспективных технологий
<[Raiden]> Про директх я вообще смешную историю читал. Они ег окупили, потом заключили соглашение с силико нграффикс для разработки единого движка, потом забили на это Но всё что смогли стырить из опенгл - стырили.
<[Raiden]> Потом правда этот  проект сильно вырвался вперёд уже в силами мс
<Sergey_IT> думаю силы они перекупили, как всегда
<[Raiden]> бабло побждает зло (с)
<tagezi> ну, мс не всегда покупал.. он ещё и просто нагло воровал
<[Raiden]> Ну спору нет, не всегда.
<Sergey_IT> гляди - засудят
<[Raiden]> ))
<tagezi> с тойже самой ос/2
<[Raiden]> видимо нтфс берёт начало из hpfs из полуоси. По крайней мере я помню дисковые утилиты котоыре в типе фс писали hpfs/ntfs
<tagezi> наверное
<tagezi> насчет засудят.. мс не каноникал, они не разбираються с мелочью, потому что понимают что засуди они меня за такие слова, резонанс будет такой, что все забудут с чего всё началось
<[Raiden]> Кстати интересно , что Шапка выбрала XFS. Если она так хороша несмотря на древность, то зачем было выпускать экст4 на смену экст3, когда можно сразу было прыгнуть на xfs
<[Raiden]> Хотя может она не всем подходит
<tagezi> они именно по этому не трогают простых смертных с виндовсом.. и практически неглано говорят что "можете аоровать его у нас"
<tagezi> у них был опыт в европе, когда они пытались ходить по квартирам и судить обычных сметных.. говорят им это не понравилось.. было очень много отказов от них на оф уровне
<[Raiden]> И с бтр непонятно. Я видел про бтр инфу на сайте оракла и думал что уже вот она добралась до продакшена. А тут вылезает редхет с хфс и у меня опять сомнения в стабильности бтр :)
<tagezi> сомнения это хорошо.. возьми и потесть
<[Raiden]> Хотя должен заметить что у меня она не здохла за год примерно
<[Raiden]> Так уже, у меня ест ь3 раздела с ней, старшему год где-то
<[Raiden]> Складной нож VICTORINOX включен в стандартное снаряжение каждого космонавта NASA
<[Raiden]> Не знал )
<tagezi> они разные там
<Wizard> Привет!
<tagezi> в стандартном наборе выживания должен быть нож.. это в разы увеличивает шансы выжить в сложнвх условиях
<tagezi> Wizard: ку
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SJckZgIwlx0
<[Raiden]> мановар опять слушаю
<tagezi> [Raiden]: кстати, у венгера есть несколько вело ножей.. типа мультиинструмента
<tagezi> векторинокс выкупили венгер, теперь одна линейка, насколько я знаю
<[Raiden]> вот это я не знал
<[Raiden]> вело надо глянуть )
<tagezi> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wenger
<tagezi> тоже включались в экипировку косманавтов )
<tagezi> вики говорит что венгер дочка векторинокса.. хм.. у меня инфа ошибочная значит.. ух уж нажи манагеры
<tagezi> наши*
<[Raiden]> та м же написано , что виксы их купили, ты вроде не ошибся
<tagezi> ну дочка - это учиредитель.. он не покупает, он расформировывает )
<tagezi> было слияние.. это типа.. так доча.. теперь суп варишь у меня
<tagezi> кстати.. Opinel знаешь фирму. тоже ножи складные делает
<[Raiden]> Ну название слышал
<tagezi> не плохие такие ножички.. сталька там правда на мой вкус слишком мягковата, но общие ощущения по походам очень хорошие.. и стопор грамотно сделан
<[Raiden]> в каком-то прайсе попадались
<tagezi> это французы
<tagezi> обычные складные ножи с деревянной ручкой
<tagezi> стопар в виде кольца на ручке.. открыл повернул и он зафиксировался
<tagezi> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Opinel есть фото фиксатора)
<tagezi> я пользовал только inox сталь.. нержавейку
<[Raiden]> ох лол , венгеровский ножик http://wenger-russia.ru/228-thickbox_default/noj-skladnoy-giant-141-funktsija.jpg
<tagezi> ну это не один нож )
<[Raiden]> Ты не поверишь
<[Raiden]> Нож складной Giant WENGER, 1.92.02 , стоит 64+к рублей )
<[Raiden]> Это наверное как дорогой подарок предлагается
<tagezi> эм.. да.. я такой не видел
<tagezi> =) не знал.. у нас был в магазине степлер от венгера.. чато там 6 к стоил
<tagezi> 5500 на сайте )
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг.
<tagezi> О, я вам показывал? коментарий к модулю, один единственный "What used to be the desktop in StarOffice 5 - now the binary."
<tagezi> дословный перевод "Что было использовано в рабочем столе в StarOffice 5 - теперь в бинарниках" =)
#ubuntu-ru 2013-12-13
<royek> здравствуйте чатлане
<royek> есть кто живой
<royek> ?
<royek> ?
<royek> ку
<tagezi> ку
<tagezi> долго флудить будешь?
<royek> вопрос такой если у меня сейчас подгружены иксы модуль ядра radeon то vbdev уже нельзя подгрузить?
<royek> вначале нужно выгрузить radeon?
<royek> вообще как выгрузить radeon что бы потом подгрузить fbdev?
<tagezi> ну, нашёл чего спросить пол пятого ночи
<royek> ))
<royek> по девятого просто здесь
<tagezi> ну тада жли пока andrexрешит посмотреть в окно.. у него почти обед.. он явно проснулся.. и наверное знает ответ на твой вопрос
<royek> хотел просто в консоле чистой посмотреть картинку (с целью научиться работать в консоле без иксов)
<royek> fbi просмотрщик не запустился
<tagezi> что-то слишком много пляшеш тогда
<royek> zgv запустился выдал кусок картинки но потом кернел паник получился ноут еле отключил
<royek> почему много пляшу?
<tagezi> zgv
<tagezi> не?
<tagezi> аа.. блин не прочел..
<tagezi> что у тебя за система?
<royek> убунта 12.04
<royek> тут же убунту канал?
<tagezi> да какая разница )
<royek> )) тогда хорошо
<tagezi> мне влом лезть в виртуалку смотреть
<royek> а вы айтишник
<royek> вопрос флудного плана
<royek> док фильм посмотрел
<royek> там отдин айтишник
<royek> у него берут интервью
<royek> по поводу
<royek> персональной информации россиян. оказывается заполняются формы сервера который лежит в германии. и
<royek> но вопрос такой действительно ли персональные данные не возможно защитить
<royek> что любой студент бауманского универа на четвертом курсе способен вытащить любые персональные данные
<tagezi> 2 курса
<tagezi> если не сплошной идиот
<royek> мля
<royek> значит это правда. что безопасности персональных данных не существует
<tagezi> ну.. как тебе сказать.. существует
<tagezi> если ты никуда никому никогда её не расказываешь
<royek> безопасность данных что хранятся на серверах не существует
<royek> так правильнее
<royek> ?
<royek> но это не существует в России
<tagezi> ну, ты сам подумай.. 2 года назад были украдены номера карт с сервера сони
<tagezi> если правильно помнб конечно.. коросе.. вот представь себе корпорацию Сони
<royek> в японии говорит тот же айтишник персональные данные школьников охраняют так же как военные разработки
<royek> там стоят целые сервера для защиты тех серверов на которых хранятся данные
<tagezi> у них отжел ит охренеть сколько бабла жрёт.. потеря этих данных для них ваще просто ж полная
<tagezi> но кто-то её свиснул
<royek> что за карты?
<royek> архитектура
<tagezi> банковкие
<royek> аааа
<tagezi> новости порой, это шумная штука была
<royek> я не смотрю телек около пяти лет
<tagezi> зато ты инетом пользуешься
<tagezi> или тебя гугл забанил, что бы ты унего инфу не попёр ненароком? )
<royek> вот вообще хочу от иксов отказаться. может это паранойя))) но иногода видео все же нужно посмотреть, такое например как
<royek> тот док фильм.
<royek> ну и фото иногда нужно
<tagezi> нафига?
<royek> что нафига
<tagezi> док фильмы смотреть )
<royek> ну есть же док фильмы которые правду говорят не созданные на каналах а те фильмы что люди сами создают
<royek> надо идти.
<tagezi> нет таких
<tagezi> зря ты от иксов отказываешься
<tagezi> незачем оно.. иксы для удобства хороши.. если мало ресурсов, поставь себе что-нить полегче, чистая консоль хороша для серва, но там фильмы смотреть не стоит, ибо нефиг
<royek> ну это ради эксперемента
<royek> что бы уметь и знать
<royek> как это делать
<tagezi> у меть и знать от иксов не нужно отказываться.. консоль часто очень хороша, но не всегда
<royek> в убунте консоль кстати плохо дуржит и кирилицей. каждый раз приходится setupcon вводить что бы кирилица отображалась нормально
<tagezi> если тебе нужно будет в консоли голой работать, тебе будет не до картинок... если хочешь себя в рамки поставить, ставь виртуалку, подымай чтонить более колдавские и юзай
<tagezi> настрой её нормально
<tagezi> у всех работает а у тебя нет )
<royek> ну вот говорю при первом запуске нужно setupcon ввести и потом все нормально. А эту команду узнал из гугля потому что у многих такая проблема была )))
<royek> но это до перезагрузки
<royek> после перезагрузки нужно опять вводить setupcon
<tagezi> ну как хочешь.. не хочешь не настраивай
<royek> что не настраивать?
<royek> все настраивал и на уровне ядра
<tagezi> я бы тебе не рекомендовалбы без иксов жить
<royek> и прочее
<royek> ну хорошо
<tagezi> кирилицу на уровне ядра?
<tagezi> =)
<royek> да там есть конфиги
<royek> модулем каким то
<royek> на подобие как в puppyrus
<tagezi> ну, может я уже к утру что-то не помню
<royek> там все сообщения init тоже по русски
<royek> но в убунте это не работает
<tagezi> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%80%D1%83%D1%81%D0%B8%D1%84%D0%B8%D0%BA%D0%B0%D1%86%D0%B8%D1%8F_ubuntu#настройка_локализации
<tagezi> этого достаточно обычно
<tagezi> о, я забыл.. ты же в вичате наверное
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/gZQucr
<royek> да в ви чате
<royek> как догадались
<tagezi> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=150770.0
<tagezi> это если квадратные квадратики
<tagezi> ой..
<tagezi> ну ты понял.. квадратики если и локале не помогает
<tagezi> там тема пережована со всех сторон кажись, и даже баки разжованы вроде
<royek> странно
<tagezi> вообще, с моей точки здения, только одна команда должна в консоли вводиться каждый раз когда заходишь в всистему -  это логин.. если нужно ещё что-то вводить каждый раз как только зашёл, это нужно исправлять
<tagezi> что странно?
<royek> вот http://paste.ubuntu.com/6564707/
<royek> это содержание файла /etc/default/locale
<royek> по идее locale-gen должен брать отсюда данные? или ошибаюсь?
<tagezi> эм.. а не из /etc/locale.gen ?
<royek> то есть у меня локаль настроена. только..
<royek> вот http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=150770.0 по этой ссылке все делал. но не помогает
<royek> в том то и дело
<royek> что все не так просто
<tagezi> ну, я сейчас точно не помошник.. я блин конфигурационный файл найти не могу =)))
<tagezi> пойду спать, пожалуй..
<tagezi> кстати в убунту там всё сделано криво как-то..они всё перекроили.. в 13.10 /etc/default/locale
<tagezi> без всяких .conf
<tagezi> но я помню.. мне пришлось лезть в домашнюю папку что бы настроить
<royek> спокойной ночи
<royek> ))
<royek> хм через раз работает
<royek> то перезагрузишся нормально русские шрифты, то перезагрузишся русские шрифты только после setupcon появляются
<royek> странно
<ArtemZ> такой вопрос по криптографии: можно ли зашифровать файл приватным ключём? так, чтобы его можно было расшифровать только приватным/публичным ключём и нельзя было сделать такой же зашифрованный файл используя публичный ключ?
<ArtemZ> а, в моём случае похоже нужно не зашифровывать, а подписывать
<|rapidsp|> сначала надо определиться, зашифровывать или подписывать :)
<Wizard> Приветки.
<Wizard> Кто-то пробовал построить юнити на компютере без 3Д?
<Wizard> Никто? :(
<andrex> !down
<ubuntuhelp> проверить лежит ли сайт можно на http://www.isup.me/
<Wizard> !unity
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='unity'
<Wizard> И всё ясно.
<Sergey_IT> юнити не нужен
<Wizard> ?
<Wizard> Как не нужен?
<Sergey_IT> а зачем он?
<Wizard> Ну, чтобы окна иметь.
<Sergey_IT> Х-ов хватит
<Wizard> А ты что исьпользуешь?
<Wizard> Такие голые окна?
<Sergey_IT> юнити везде
<JohnDoe_71Rus> понимаю что не совсем линукс, понимаю что совсем не убунту. ну а вдруг http://pastebin.com/xjjLvyr5 )
<Wizard> Sparc?
<Wizard> [   46.004445] Unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at virtual addr4
<Wizard> Ты сломал кернел.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> угу, при втыкании usb bluetooth
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вот это и надо починить
<Wizard> Null pointer простой в исправлении.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я в программировании как свинья в апельсинах. сиходники не мои. просто включил сборку модулей для ядра
<Sergey_IT> не все можно в комп втыкать, может он эту ориентацию не приемлет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это кубик, ядро андроидное
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Sergey_IT: пока ядро было без модулей синезуба, они хорошо дружили. в lsusb появлялся и все
<tagezi|net> утра всем
<Sergey_IT> tagezi|net: тебя не сдуло?
<tagezi> да вроде нет
<Sergey_IT> да, вроде, нет... так читать?
<tagezi> =) о боже, дай проснуться )
<tagezi> там, наверное, ещё 3 запятых нужно поставить ))
<tagezi> artus: привет )
<tagezi> чо не здороваешься, а? )
<[Raiden]> http://lenta.ru/news/2013/12/13/metro1/ - счастья привалило
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: Теперь 40 раз ку?
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: ага
<[Raiden]> я думаю кто побогаче купит проездной или на много поездок. Пострадают только самые бедные слои общества.
<[Raiden]> в общем типичный капитализм
<andrex> tagezi, че к дедушке престал)
<tagezi> девушке* ? =)
<andrex> да ты юморист)
<andrex> а меня это не касаецо) я про метро
<andrex> ну хотя наверно у нас тоже цены загнут
<Sergey_IT> в париже 1.7 евро, есть к чему стремиться
<andrex> да и пофиг я на машине
<andrex> Sergey_IT, а какая у них средняя зарплата?
<Sergey_IT> это хорошо, когда можно доехать на машине
<tagezi> объединят ангарск с иркутском и дороги перекопают.. )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хорошо когда можно за 10 минут дойти пешком
<Sergey_IT> andrex, не знаю
<andrex> хотят и усолье обьединить
<andrex> и начать строять метро
<tagezi> опять новость появилась о том что мюнхен полностью перешёл на СПО
<Sergey_IT> просто билет у меня в куртке завалялся - посмотрел )
<tagezi> они помоему её каждые пол года печатают )
<andrex> хвастабтся
<andrex> ю
<[Raiden]> наверное в том весь и маркетинг. Даже в москве подъём цены на 1-2 поездки коснётся не всех. А если не меня, то чего возмущаться ) Соотв никакого протеста не будет.
<tagezi> да москва просто хочет больше с туристов срубить
<andrex> да опоздали
<andrex> я уже туда не поеду
<tagezi> до 4 поездок нужно только приезжим, транзитникам и всем таким
<[Raiden]> Лидеры оппозиции вообще скоере всего передвигаются исключительно на авто )
<[Raiden]> Ладно, хватит возмущаться и оффтопить. Дела есть. )
<tagezi> поесть/поспать ?
<Sergey_IT> так давай дела
<tagezi> пусть начальник сам дела пишет )
<tagezi> вчера пытался систематизировать модули от LO понял что четверть из них не понятно что делает )
<tagezi> это порядка 50 штук
<Sergey_IT> ну так и выкини их
<tagezi> да не.. нужно постараться разобраться
<Sergey_IT> Выкидывай по одному и смотри, что не работает )
<_d4vid> ky..
<tagezi> ку
 * Wizard зевает.
<Wizard> Скучно.
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xaizaL7gTm8
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<[Raiden]> привет
<Wizard> пыщ?
<[Raiden]> мне тоже было интересно
<[Raiden]> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Bitcoin+rate+widget+%2B+plasmoid+%28BTC%29?content=161862
<tagezi> и зачем оно тебе?
<[Raiden]> В жабере на днях эти биткойны обсуждали. Вот я и кинул
<tagezi> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bitcoin
<[Raiden]> Там тоже есть канал убунты, только более детский или более смешной - как угодно )
<tagezi>  знаю.. я же там сидел
<tagezi> неделю
<[Raiden]> в общем эти вирт. деньги сча популярны.
<[Raiden]> Как сказал 1 чел в жабере, их стоимость обеспечена челвоеческой жадностью.
<[Raiden]> И мне сразу вспомнился ао МММ. )
<[Raiden]> У 1 моего другана была целая пачка билетов ммм. Не успел скинуть.
<tagezi> любая валюта это немного ммм
<tagezi> [Raiden]: http://news.cnet.com/8301-1001_3-57615537-92/european-banking-authority-bitcoin-might-not-be-your-friend/
<tagezi> как раз для тебя )
<[Raiden]> сча почитаю )
<shenmue> ох блин
<tagezi> что?
<shenmue> эти лестплейщики еще и на торренты свои твоерения выкладывают
<tagezi> или лучше так...
<tagezi> ммм?
<shenmue> кто будет качать 60 гигов видео прохождения игры?
<tagezi> лестплейщики?
<shenmue> когда игра 8 весит.
<shenmue> так еще кто то качает... в чем интерес смотреть как играют другие?
<[Raiden]> я смотрел на ютубе некотоыре прохождения. В основном что бы вспомнить как это было ) star wars rebel assault например
<[Raiden]> второй
<tagezi> а, я понял кто это.. каждому своё
<shenmue> запишука прохождение тетриса... 12 тысяч серий
<[Raiden]> ))
<tagezi> вроде гдето уже было, кстати
<[Raiden]> одно времея были такие переносные серые китайские тетрисы. Я с тех пор в него не играл. Он меня утомил )
<shenmue> ну да... иногда странности бывают... например чувак который до фарлэнд в майне пешком идет.. и выкладывает это в сеть
<tagezi> фотошоп переходит на подписки с продаж
<tagezi> инетресно,это уменьшит колличество пиратских копий?
<k1l> hi, could some one please tell <PoZiTiFF_13> in #ubuntu how to register and then join in here? he seems not to speak english
<tagezi> а тут вообще все спят
<[Raiden]> может и не уменьшит. Реально можно взять фотошоп 6 12+ летней давности и делать большу часть того что обычно делается )
<[Raiden]> или просто последнюю крякнутую
<tagezi> http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/talks/9929372
<andrex> вайвайвай
<UNIm95> Ох нихера ж себе! http://www.itworld.com/open-source/387035/will-canonical-force-linux-mint-license-ubuntu-binary-packages
<UNIm95> чем это марк укурился?
<tagezi> UNIm95: баян.. и не он а его юристы
<tagezi> UNIm95: http://distrowatch.com/weekly.php?issue=20131209#qa
<[Raiden]> Электроника ЦМ-47 , цена 135 рублей http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/13/1213/h_1386958311_9144843_a9ff28713f.jpeg
<[Raiden]> 1990 года выпуска
<mva> [Raiden]: продаёшь за 135р? :)
<Denver79> всех с пятницей 13-го :)
<mva> Denver79: поздно
<Denver79> никогда в моей стране не поздно :)
<mva> странная у тебя страна
<mva> видимо, не Россия с 11 часовыми поясами
<[Raiden]> mva: )
<Sergey_IT> 13 понедельник тяжелый в нашей стране
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/787122
<[Raiden]> Я помню какую-то  фантастику, где все были подключены к сети с аи. И не заметили что управляются этой сетью. Пока в их мир случайно не попал один неподключенный
<[Raiden]> и всё поломал.
<[Raiden]> )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: матрица что ли)
<[Raiden]> не, там все жили в реальном мире.
<[Raiden]> с определеннйо долей свободы
<[Raiden]> это 1 из серий какого-то длинног осериала. Может квантовый скачок или что-то похожее
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=38661
<UNIm95>  [Raiden]: Фильм 13-й этаж
<[Raiden]> ды не
<[Raiden]> в 13 этаже вир треальность
<[Raiden]> и не сериал
<[Raiden]> А там было то что гугл хочет, умная сеть + подключение к мозгам. В реальном мире.
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: В одной из серий Старгейта был
<UNIm95> но целый сериал не знаю.
<[Raiden]> может быть и там. Я и говорил, что 1 серия , в каком-то сериале.
<[Raiden]> да и не важно в каком. Я рассказал что хотел, это был мой коментарий на новость выше.
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:там купола не было?
<[Raiden]> МОжет быть )
<UNIm95> тогда точно в старгейте
<tagezi> чото сегодня тихо как-то очень
#ubuntu-ru 2013-12-14
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Ну понг, и что?
<royek> здравствуйте
<royek> подскажите пожалуйста куда при подключении исо образа монтируется?
<royek> в какой каталог?
<royek> в media нет
<royek> в mnt нет
<royek> куда еще может
<royek> ?
<royek> у меня убунта 12.04
<royek> окружение юнити по умолчанию
<royek> ау тут есть кто?
<royek> людии
<Anton2d> mount не показывает куда ?
<royek> да уже размонтировал и вручную смонтировал куда нужно
<royek> mount не показывает ни чего про это значит программа подключить архив, это не моунт
<royek> что то другое
<royek> и куда она подключает архив не понятно
<royek> в принципе сдела что нужно флешку загрузочную с antiX такой из дебиана дист где собраны все маложрущие wm icewm jwm fluxbox короче ни чего лишнего )))  буду посмотреть ))
<royek> *сделал
<_d4vid> ku...
<royek> кто знает про лайв дисты.
<royek> в общем интересует опция языка
<royek> до загрузки о
<royek> операционной системы когда можно выбрать язык
<royek> то есть если на флешку лайв образ залить через утилиту dd  то есть система и видит флешку как cd  и пустое пространство испльзовать не возможно
<royek> то тогда все работает нормльно выбираешь язык
<royek> и окружение руссифицировано
<royek> но как сделал просто загрузочную флешку с этим же дистом, и меню все тоже и выбрать можно до загрузки русский
<royek> то загружается окружение все равно англоязычное
<royek> или так ни кто не заморачивается?
<royek> ладно попробую замапить исошку и от туда загрузиться вдруг пройдет ))
<royek> а вообще под убунту есть годные виртуальные машины что бы можно было с флешки грузиться? то есть проверять загрузочные флешки?
<royek> такое ощущение что разговариваю сам с собой. или это не ощущение )))
<royek> хм зампился нормально и руссификация тоже нормально
<_d4vid> ты с кем болтаеш?
<_d4vid> )
<royek> сам с собой ))
<royek> а что моих сообщений не было до этого
<_d4vid> ок
<royek> про то кто разбирается в лайв дистах
<royek> о том что есть опция в грабе поставить язык
<royek> как они так делают
<royek> а в дебиане сейчас какой релиз стабильный?
<royek> wheezy ?
<royek> графический монтировщик разделов не подскажите?
<royek> то есть не такой как гугл выдает моунт манагер, что бы править fstab. А что бы нужно мне примонтировать раздел кликнул по иконке как в наутилусе или долфине и раздел примонтировался
<royek> тока не ставить наутилус или долфин
<royek> а все простите нашел
<royek> нашел да только линукс разделы. нтфс что то не хочет
<royek> А мля раздел с семеркой форматнул
<royek> че делать че делать
<royek> криворукость
<royek> гадская
<royek> xm
<OnkelTem> Привет!
<OnkelTem> Ребята, чем лучше всего на Убунте смотреть температуру всякого?
<OnkelTem> А то вот я поставил какой-то аддон для Gnome Shell, он мне показыват 89°, но не совсем понятно, что это за сенсор
<OnkelTem> Coretem1, Coretemp2, Coretemp3... и фиг поймешь что чего означает
<Malkav> привет, народ
<Malkav> glxinfo вот что выдает http://paste.ubuntu.com/6571609/
<Malkav> но почему-то переключение рабочих столов не пашет нормально.
<Sergey_IT> что значит не работает?
<Malkav> пытаюсь переключиться между рабочими столами, в центер выводит маленький блок с плитками столов, но на них не реальное отображение столов, как у меня было, а только иконки верхних приложений
<Malkav> надеюсь, понятно объяснил
<Malkav> скрин бы сделал, да чего-то не делает((
<Sergey_IT> как переключиться?
<Malkav> ctrl-alt-стрелки
<Malkav> compiz-config поставил, но там ничего не нашел
<Sergey_IT> так нормально же. А если из лаунчера?
<Malkav> из лаунчера super-s все нормально
<Malkav> кстати в compiz-config настройки виртуальных столов не работают
<Malkav> меняю размер по горизонтали, а число столов не меняется
<Sergey_IT> может быть
<Malkav>  В общем, оставил на форуме более подробно. http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=235525.0 Если у кого есть идеи, жду.
<andrex> видюха не за работала у тя, ты дрова ставил ваще?
<andrex> OpenGL vendor string: VMware, Inc. хначит 3д нету
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а может он на виртуалке запускает
<andrex> ну фз)
<NoOova> Господа
<NoOova> как мне поставить убунту из дебиана
<andrex> заменить репы
<NoOova> нее
<NoOova> не так
<NoOova> я хочу через инсталятор
<NoOova> только из запущенной системы
<andrex> вмварь
<NoOova> о
<NoOova> как это
<NoOova> примонтировать физический диск туда?
<andrex> да
<NoOova> а в виртуалбокс можно?
<andrex> да
<NoOova> мне чрут надо будет делать?
<andrex> нет
<NoOova> я хочу на тот же системный диск поставить
<NoOova> с которого загружен щас
<NoOova> на тот же раздел
<andrex> хм ну тогды чрут тока
<andrex> или у тя дебиан затрется
<NoOova> ну так я и хочу его затереть
<NoOova> тока так чтобы установка закончилась
<NoOova> а не посрежи инсталяции система бы сломалась
<andrex> ну тогды вмварь, правда я фз как она поведет себя когда затрет все)
<andrex> или любая вм
<NoOova> а если подсунуть ей не настоящий диск а просто файл
<andrex> ну и так можно
<NoOova> а потом dd if=file of=/dev/sda1
<andrex> ну скорее придется из виртуалки дд на флеху и ундд на диск с лифки любой
<andrex> и уиды менять потом
<andrex> чезез чрут
<NoOova> просто нет флешки
<andrex> ну в свап сохрани потом обратно вернеш его если есть
<andrex> если ваще нет других дисков
<andrex> и если свап есть)
<NoOova> точняк
<NoOova> ура)
<NoOova> свапофф!
<andrex> какоето изврашюнство у тя тама))
<NoOova> та не. просто гном тормозит на стареньком нетбуке
<NoOova> хочу юнити попробовать
<andrex> а может просто ваще отказатся от гномо вм
<NoOova> в какую сторону?
<andrex> lxde какоенить
<andrex> крысоморда
<andrex> итд
<andrex> openbox ЖВ
<andrex> xD
<tagezi> утро всем )
<andrex> tagezi, бу
<tagezi> стимОс в общий доступ вылодили http://steamdb.info/blog/35/
<andrex> куль
<andrex> на дебиане...
<tagezi> угу
<andrex> 500GB or larger disk черд у меня не пойдет(
<tagezi> ну это что бы можно было качать игрушек доопупения )
<andrex> у мня 3 tb
<andrex> дома(
<Wizard> Привет.
<andrex> ты хто?
<andrex> tagezi, че в чера нашим индусским соседям не помог))
 * andrex чето седня злой
<tagezi> он волшебник )
<tagezi> а индийцев своя вера - карма называеться )) если у него проблемы - он сам виноват, нефиг было грешить в прошлой жизни )
<tagezi> akaWolf: ты же у нас програмист, да?
<[Raiden]> ку
<andrex> бу
<[Raiden]> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/12/new-nautilus-next-gnome-files-app.html
<_d4vid> re..
<[Raiden]> Помню кто-то хотел на хромбук что-то более полноценное ставить, хотя врятли он тут  )
<[Raiden]> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/12/install-ubuntu-on-your-chromebook-using.html
<mva> >> Install ubuntu on Gentoo
<mva> на самом деле, этот скрипт нинужен. Можно просто штатными средствами поставить debootstrap
<tagezi> http://www.zdnet.com/28-android-security-apps-tested-7000024236/
<tagezi> [Raiden]: про безопастность в андройде.. воды много правда
<[Raiden]> Ну, не очень хочется читать. Оно мне на столько удобно, что следущий аппарат будет адназначно андройд.
<[Raiden]> Может быть когда-то езё, через лет 5+ будет что-то ещё. Джолла какая-нибудь , если не помрёт )
<tagezi> генту )
<[Raiden]> или даже Марк со своей убунтой.
<[Raiden]> телефон фром скратч
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Эпл ещё вариант. Многие пользуются и ещё живы.
<[Raiden]> Но мне что-то не особо хочется и айтюнс я не лблю )
<tagezi> ну, железо вроде не привязано к операционной системе, так что можно поднять фря )
<tagezi> у них вроде ядро одно, ну а сверху поставить джава машину и получить подобие андройда )
<[Raiden]> Портанули бы цианоген или аокр на нокию лумию )
<[Raiden]> камера там ок, на топовых.
<[Raiden]> У меня ест ьнекоторое желание иметь смарт с максимально хорошей камерой при приемлемых размерах.
<[Raiden]> Хотя это оффтоп )
<tagezi> это типа на мыльница из 70-х только с самосвал размером? )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> предположу что на смартах камеры норм исключительно из-за софта
<[Raiden]> ну , не только. Но софт составляет изрядную часть. иначе нельзя добиться чего-то хорошего.
<[Raiden]> Аднака прогресс есть не тольк ов шумодавах и алгоритмах постобработки, но и в строении сенсоров и в оптике.
<[Raiden]> Например в 2013 году появилась на некоторых моделях ооптическая стабилизация.
<[Raiden]> Сча придумали софт котоырй делает снимок практически в полнйо темноте. Но эта технология ещё не скоро доберется или вообще у военных осядет )
<[Raiden]> Это можно найти в новостях.
<tagezi> поповоду полной темноты - это сказка.. можно сколько угодно строить алгоритмы, но из одной точки никогда несможешь получить вселенную методом достройки
<tagezi> можно произвести постройку между точкой и конечныйм объектом, но тогда этот алгоритм всегда будет выдавать только этот объект
<tagezi> посмню в лохматые времена был очень популярен фильр от фотошопа который типа увеличивал изображение с повышением четкости
<tagezi> ниразу не получил ни одного нормального кадра )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> все возможно. Ты смотрел фильм Сеть
<tagezi> ну, если верить теории большого взрыва, и тому что доя него не было ни пространства ни времени, то да.. возмоно всё )
<[ex]p|0s10n> привет, народ :-)
<tagezi> ну привет
<tagezi> ты пароль с ником перепутал когда регистрировался? )
<[ex]p|0s10n> а ты баша перечииал? остряк
<[ex]p|0s10n> что то тут тишина... нынче тут всегда так тихо?
<tagezi> блин, он про баш.орг говорил )) а я подумал про баш )
<tagezi> http://www.colta.ru/articles/society/1478
<tagezi> немцы, такие немцы.. даже после того как проживут 22 года в россии )
<tagezi> artus в квадратных скобках. это ребус? )
<andrex> это он летает)
<tagezi> летает - значит растёт )
<[Raiden]> http://oxyxo.ru/uploads/posts/2013-12/1386508410_026.jpg
<tagezi> интересно, кто эту карту делал
<Sergey_IT> не понятно?... Братки поделили мир, на сходке и нарисовали
<tagezi> а серенькое это чьё? )
<Sergey_IT> там интересы не определились
<tagezi> ктонить знает чтонибудь про BrOffice.org?
<Sergey_IT> там же написано )
<tagezi> где?
<Sergey_IT> www.BrOffice.org
<tagezi> опс? ) не, мне цыферки нужны.. когда создан когда пропал )
<tagezi> Предназначение сборки — официальное распространение пакета OpenOffice.org в Бразилии. Сборка нацелена не только на жителей конкретно этой страны, но также на пользователей из других стран Латинской Америки. В конце 2010 г. разработчики объявили
<tagezi> , что все имеющиеся наработки пойдут в пользу LibreOffice. В ответ LibreOffice обеспечивает синхронный выход BrOffice.org.
<Sergey_IT> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/User:Mabdul/BrOffice
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: спасибо.. чото мой гугл хуже ствоего гугла (
<Sergey_IT> португальский знаешь?
<tagezi> гугл знает.. мне от статьи не много нужно... то что он был калькой для бразилии от ооо я и так знаю.. то что они отдались в 2010 году ЛО с условием что будут выходить вовремя я тоже знаю
<tagezi> я просто свою статью актуализирую.. поэтому хотел цыферки узнать.. дату первого выпуска )
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/screenshots/9934213
<tagezi> что за cde?
<[Raiden]> Ну, сходи в вики. Так будет лучше.
<[Raiden]> старая хрен ьв общем и была фактически единйо гуйной средой во всех юниксах. В hp-ux например такая же, только цвета другие.
<Sergey_IT> ностальгируешь?
<[Raiden]> местами
<tagezi> ну, оно мимо меня прошло как-то.. я никогда не был экстрималом-садомазахистом
<tagezi> хотя для 98 года скриншоты ничего такие, не хуже чем кде )
<[Raiden]> Первй комп который я купил почему-то имел os\2 warp 3 вместо вин95. Там была похожая панелька.
<[Raiden]> Я её правда быстро убил и пришел знакомый знакомого поставить вин95
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> о, я осна2 вообще не видел ни разу )
<tagezi> тока на скриншотах )
<[Raiden]> а в 4 варпе уже была тонкая панель и меню типа пуск, по аналогии с вин95. И он был за исключением пары обновлений последним.
<[Raiden]> Я ег оне использовал , но видел в общем.
<tagezi> а IBM открыла код os/2?
<[Raiden]> да
<[Raiden]> под него ест ьнекотоырй софт открытый. Типа мплейера, файлзиллы и т.д.
<[Raiden]> Встречал одног ои последнего наверное любителя года 3-4 назад )
<tagezi> наверное этот любитель считал что это единственная достояная ос, а остальное убожество )
<[Raiden]> вроде того
<[Raiden]> сн
 * Wizard зевает.
<Wizard> Есть кто-то?
<gry> есть
<tagezi> gry: не правельный ответ )
<tagezi> Wizard: нет нет никого )
<Wizard> :P
<tagezi> чо все слиняли то  с канала.. чото мне не вериться что тут 20 живых сидит..
<tagezi> даже больше )
<tagezi> Wizard: чо нужно то было? )
<gry> *неправильный
<tagezi> гры вроде девушка у нас
<Wizard> Мне надо посмотреть фильм на уроки русского яазыка. "Иван василевич меняет професию".
<tagezi> gry: всего 2 ошибки.. блин, старею (
<tagezi> эээ.. ну смотри
<Wizard> Нигде его нет.
<tagezi> они вроде одобрены 12+ )
<gry> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%98%D0%B2%D0%B0%D0%BD_%D0%92%D0%B0%D1%81%D0%B8%D0%BB%D1%8C%D0%B5%D0%B2%D0%B8%D1%87_%D0%BC%D0%B5%D0%BD%D1%8F%D0%B5%D1%82_%D0%BF%D1%80%D0%BE%D1%84%D0%B5%D1%81%D1%81%D0%B8%D1%8E#.D0.A1.D1.81.D1.8B.D0.BB.D0.BA.D0.B8 первая ссылка
<gry> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Иван_Васильевич_меняет_профессию#.D0.A1.D1.81.D1.8B.D0.BB.D0.BA.D0.B8 даже
<Wizard> Есть этот фильм у кого-то на DVD? :P
<tagezi> есть
<gry> зачем же, из ютюбы можно скачать через Firefox расширение
<tagezi> у кого-нибудь
<tagezi> можно просто скачать )
<gry> а то нужно будет искать товарищей с этом городе или просить переслать
<tagezi> чото я не помню что бы в шкоде по русскому языку задавали фильмы смотреть
<tagezi> школе*
<tagezi> там кроме тонкого юмора времён ссср смотреть и не чего
<Wizard> Я учю на курсе.
<tagezi> могбы просто закоинание сказать и не мучаться )
<tagezi> заклинание*
<tagezi> ой, блин.. тебе читать меня нельзя тогда ( у меня ошибок больше чем букв в предложении
<Wizard> :D
<tagezi> Wizard: а ты же поляк?
<Wizard> Да. А как ты познал?
<tagezi> как это по русски?
<tagezi> лях ) точна я помню )
<tagezi> Wizard: ну, это просто.. у тя в профиле написано meteuzs
<tagezi> первое что в голову пришло польша
<Wizard> Ну ладно, Шерлок..
<tagezi> мне когда было 8 лет у нас по обмену был парень в классе
<tagezi> с польши. Мы часто в гости ходили к друг другу.. ну как-то с тех пор определённый выговор как то у меня осоциируеться с польшей
<tagezi> и я не англичании
 * tagezi обиделся
<gry> по-польски много согласных вроде
<tagezi> да meteuzs просто их имя
<tagezi> в википедии можно глянуть
<Wizard> :/
<tagezi> Wizard: что я не прав?
<Wizard> 'sz' а не 'zs'.
<gry> неудобно ему на имя смотреть, он волшебник :)
<gry> аа, ясно
<tagezi> Wizard: прости.. я не специально делаю ошибки в славах.. просто опечатываюсь
<tagezi> Матеуш по руски пишится
<tagezi> русски*
<tagezi> блин
<Wizard> Я всегда пишу Матеушь
<Wizard> С 'ь'
<tagezi> эт не правильно если по русски
<Wizard> Правилно или нет, это моё имя и буду писать как хочю!
<gry> *хочу
<Wizard> ;)
<tagezi> все будут думать что ты девушка тогда
<Wizard> Могут думать, что я даже медведь.
<tagezi> в руском языке ь знак после шипящих пишиться в именительном подеже женского рода
<Wizard> Знаю.
<tagezi> а, ну тогда как хочешь.. прости
<Wizard> "ш" звучит не так как 'sz'.
 * tagezi ушёл статью дописывать
#ubuntu-ru 2013-12-15
<Wizard> Какую статю?
<Wizard> "Как Убунту PPC" умерло?
<Wizard> s/" / /;s/?/"?"/
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Fail!
<tagezi> остаюся только самые крепкие, самые сильные, самые умные
<tagezi> самые сонные (
<JohnDoe_71Rus> остались одни "проблемщики" а "решальщиков" не видно
<akaWolf> tagezi: программист
<tagezi> akaWolf: с добрым утром )
<akaWolf> днем
<tagezi> у меня ещё вечер, хотя и 9 часов утра
<_d4vid> re..
<_d4vid> http://lenta.ru/news/2013/12/15/station/ Oo
<tagezi> akaWolf: я не помнб уже чего хотел.. что-то насчет патчей модулей и либраофиса.. вспомню спрошу, ты наверное это знаешь
<_d4vid> sorry ne tuda
<_d4vid> :(
<_d4vid> извиняюс..
<_d4vid> yo
<OnkelTem> Кстати, всегда волновал вопрос, как пользоваться recovery? Вот я бутаюсь в нем, появляется Recovery Menu
<OnkelTem> Как например мне теперь grub.cfg пофиксить?
<OnkelTem> ну то есть, чтобы было понятно в чем проблема - система не примонтирована в r/w
<OnkelTem> и нет в меню никакого пункта типа - примонтировать
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в рековери давно заглядывал, но если не ошибаюсь sudo mc и погнал
<OnkelTem> Нашел другой способ
<OnkelTem> Жмешь udpate grub, оно само маунтит, запуская бесполезный update-grub
<OnkelTem> после этого уже можно идти в рут консоль, всё примонтировано
<lorddaedra> привет) помогите из консоли открыть страницу и отправить POST запрос
<lorddaedra> я пробовал lynx но возвращает "[6] 26129" и потом если нажму Enter - "[6]   Готово"
<lorddaedra> если вместо lynx пишу curl то то же самое примерно
<lorddaedra> это какие-то процессы что ли? как туда подключиться и посмотреть результат?
<lorddaedra> то есть я пишу curl https://m.vk.com/login?act=security_check&api_hash=123 и хочу увидеть результат, но не вижу его
<lorddaedra> а вижу какую-то айдишку, что мне с ней делать?
<lorddaedra> никто не знает? ну ок
<lorddaedra> проблема решилась с помощью http://phproxy-plus.sourceforge.jp/
<tagezi> всем утра )
<royek> Есть тут кто собирал в убунте ядро
<royek> так и должно быть что все стоит на строке exec make kpkg_version=12.032 -f /usr/share/kernel-package/ruleset/minimal.mk debian APPEND_TO_VERSION=linux-3.12.5  INITRD=YES
<royek> уже как полчаса
<royek> ?
<royek> как проверить собирается там что то или нет?
<royek> меня хоть видно?
<Quest20101> да
<Quest20101> ВИдно
<Quest20101> http://pingvinus.ru/note/linux-kernel-compile  как то так
<Quest20101> Просто спят все :-)
<rekcuFniarB> По загрузке проца смотри.
<rekcuFniarB> Я этим методом всегда компилил https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile#AltBuildMethod
<rekcuFniarB> Правда, давно этого не делал, надоело.
<rekcuFniarB> А тогда компилил ради BFS и BFQ.
<royek> не ну проц то хорошо пашет
<rekcuFniarB> Что значит хорошо? Проц грузится компиляцией или нет?
<Quest20101> Раз загружен проц значит он чем то занят значит компилит. Процесс в общем то не быстрый.
<royek> нет вот по этому делаю http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%8F%D0%B4%D1%80%D0%BE
<rekcuFniarB> „pf-kernel – форк ядра, развиваемый одним из участников русскоязычного сообщества. Цель сего проекта — собрать максимально оптимизированное по скорости и возможностям ядро под себя, заодно предоставив другим возможность пользоваться этими наработ
<rekcuFniarB> ками.” Что за враньё, ничего там не оптимизировалось. Просто наложены некоторые патчи, которые не пускают в апстрим, например BFS, BFQ, Tuxonice и др.
<royek> faked-sysv это что за процес
<royek> как узнать занят или не занят процессор компиляцией?
<rekcuFniarB> top
<royek> make-kpkg как понимаю эта утилита собирает ядрро?
<royek> в top ее нету
<rekcuFniarB> Нет, она запускает процесс.
<Quest20101> какой % загрузки CPU ?
<rekcuFniarB> „Все дальнейшие действия необходимо выполнять от лица суперпользователя” Гг, убивать за такие мануалы facepalm
<royek> 78% процентов
<rekcuFniarB> gcc есть?
<royek> а как посмотреть?
<royek> ))
<rekcuFniarB> Вообще при компиляции обычно что-то выводится в консоль большую часть времени.
<rekcuFniarB> royek: ну в том же top оно часто наверху появляется при компиляции.
<rekcuFniarB> Но смотря что происходит, может уже пакет собирается, например.
<rekcuFniarB> Правда, он недолго собирается.
<royek> top нету gcc
<Quest20101> колонка COMMAND
<royek> понятно что команд
<Quest20101> у какого процесса больший % использования CPU
<royek> у браузера хром
<rekcuFniarB> :D
<Quest20101> если его закрыть % будет менее 50 ?
<royek> и xorg они постояно меняются
<royek> закрыл
<Quest20101> значит ничего не компилируется
<royek> не не поменялось в процентах загрузки процессора
<rekcuFniarB> А ты зачем компилируешь?
<royek> эксперементирую
<royek> хотел эксперемент получился экскримент
<royek> ))
<royek> Жалко останавливать)) вдруг компилируется
<Quest20101> по моему опыту эти эксперименты мало что дают если нет конкретной цели
<royek> ну вроде говорят что ядро 3.12 самое удачное и быстрое
<rekcuFniarB> Враньё.
<royek> вот и хотел попробовать
<royek> тут дист основан на убунте 10.04 ядро вообще 2.35
<royek> *2.6.35
<rekcuFniarB> Всегда болтают что новое якобы стало быстрее.
<royek> может надо было с опциями какими то сборку начинать что бы подробно было на экране
<Quest20101> я же говорю, если нет конкретной цели (работа железа или там ещё что) понять стало ли лучше после сборки нового ядра будет  не возможно.
<royek> не про 3.9 ругались
<royek> про 3.11 еще больше ругались
<rekcuFniarB> А вообще компиляцию можно прервать и заново запустить, обычно оно продолжается там где прервалось.
<royek> а про 3.12 прям радуются
<Quest20101> единственным заметным эффектом может стать убийство системы :-)
<royek> так прерывать как обычно ctrl+C
<tagezi> помоему в пакетных системах заниматься пересборкой ядра - это тоже самое что мыть голову в унитазе
<[Raiden]> Моя практика показыват, что чтение 3-10 хавту и сборка своего ядра в 99% лучше чем генерик. И в основном благодаря эффекту плацебо.
<[Raiden]> )
<royek> ))
<Quest20101> ООО да оно же будет ручной сборки :-)
<rekcuFniarB> tagezi: почему же, на выходе всё равно deb пакеты, которые ставятся пакетным менеджером же.
<royek> так прервал загрузка упала
<Quest20101> таки что то он делал :-)
<royek> но выдалось сообщение
<royek> Failed to create a ./debian directory: Нет такого файла или каталога at /usr/bin/make-kpkg line 971.
<tagezi> rekcuFniarB: ну так голову в унитазе тоже можно мыть..
<rekcuFniarB> [Raiden]: ну смотря как конфигурил. Я пересобирал ради BFS и BFQ, эффект был заметен.
<[Raiden]> но это не значит что нельзя или не надо собирать. Бывают задачи когда надо или просто хочется научиться. Тем более, если учесть, что сборка из сорцов вполне штатный вариант установки, который никем не отменялся.
<royek> или это последствия отмены сборки
<royek> ?
<royek> ладно всем спасибо
<royek> всем здоровья
<royek> надо спать
<royek> ))
<rekcuFniarB> Вряд ли последствия отмены
<[Raiden]> royek: набери в гугле: сборка ядра ubuntu way. ЕСли не поможет, запускай всё то же с английской локалью и гугли дальше )
<[Raiden]> ох
<[Raiden]> тут нехватает штук 10 специалистов.
<[Raiden]> Или может быть нехватает зарплаты от каноникал, а люди найдутся.
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> да, он и не хотел что бы ему помогали.. он не знает зачем это делал, а не зная цели невозможно к ней прийти, ты всёравно придушь немножечко не туда, или не тогда, иди так
<rekcuFniarB> http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://habrahabr.ru/post/206118/
<Karmahacker> Всем добрый вечер!
<Karmahacker> Подскажите пожалуйста нубу,  открыл auth.log на своем vps,   и заметил, что  с нескольких адресов уже не первые сутки, кто-то настойчиво ломится на сервер по ssh
<Karmahacker> Вопрос банальный: что делать? понять и простить? ) или  стоит что-то предпринять?
<rekcuFniarB> Ну это постоянно происходит.
<rekcuFniarB> Отключи рута, сделай сложный пароль и забей.
<rekcuFniarB> Прежде чем отключить рута не забудь создать простого пользователя, если нет, и добавить его в sudoers (или просто в группу sudo).
<Karmahacker> Они не только на рута ломятся, перебирают имена
<rekcuFniarB> Пофиг, пусть перебирают. Вероятность подбора пары пользователь+пароль очень низка.
<rekcuFniarB> Можно ещё fail2ban (или как там оно правильно называется) поставить, только смотри сам не попадись :D
<Karmahacker> вот я думал про  что-то такое,  Спасибо Большое
<Karmahacker> rekcuFniarB, Спасибо за совет еще раз!  установил fail2ban все отлично !
<rekcuFniarB> Не за что. Не попади сам в бан только, попадают некоторые на своих же серверах, введя несколько раз неправильно пароль :D
<Karmahacker> там время на бан установлено
<Karmahacker> плюс  whitelist
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, столбы проверь, мчс предупреждает опять
<rekcuFniarB> вам тоже sms разослали? :D
<rekcuFniarB> whois Sergey_IT
<rekcuFniarB> тьфу
<Philipp2007> Всем добрый вечер. Краем глаза заметил тут про auth.log разговор был. Это все авторизации в системе? То есть если к компу будут ломиться по ssh ftp или vnc все там отображаться будет?
<rekcuFniarB> ftp нет вроде
<rekcuFniarB> smb показывает там
<Sergey_IT> rekcuFniarB, чего плюешься, мной подавился?
<rekcuFniarB> Sergey_IT: не, слеш просто в начале пропустил.
<Philipp2007> Кстати если судить по настройкам fail2ban то он может ftp тоже отслеживать.
<Sergey_IT> ночи, кстати
<Karmahacker> ssh vnc не показывает у меня
<Karmahacker> Philipp2007 vnc не показывает у меня в auth.log
<Philipp2007> А вообще то что ломятся по ssh это нормальное явление? Просто боты на автомате адреса перебирают у кого 22 порт открыт?
<rekcuFniarB> Да, и не только по ssh ломятся.
<rekcuFniarB> По ftp тоже постоянно.
<Karmahacker> я только что 3х китайцев забанил ) fail2ban
<rekcuFniarB> И если посмотрель логи web сервера, то постоянно идут всякие атаки. Кто-то ищет всякие известные дыры в cms, кто-то проверяет не proxy ли это...
<rekcuFniarB> Да-да, чаще всего это китайцы :D
<Philipp2007> Вот теперь еще стоит задуматься стоит ли оставлять ssh и ftp на компе открытым. Буду учить матчасть по безопасности ))
<rekcuFniarB> Это несерьёзная опасность.
<rekcuFniarB> Главное чтобы логин не угадали и пароль сложный.
<Philipp2007> ну все равно не приятно. Хотя у меня по руту логиниться запрещено, а судя по логам в него и долбятся
<Karmahacker> тоже китайцы поди ? ;D
<[Raiden]> я для чего тебе фтп?
<[Raiden]> я долго использвао лдля обмена файлами. Но сча чаще пользую облако
<rekcuFniarB> А я своим давно не пользовался, поднимал когда-то чтобы с телефона иметь доступ, т.к. для j2me другого варианта не было.
<[Raiden]> я не уверен что это секурней, но это освобождает от фтп на своей машине )
<rekcuFniarB> А на впске ftp не поднимал, sshfs использую.
<Philipp2007> Я тоже ftp поднял для досупа к файлам с телефона. Да и когда у знакомых какой то файл нужен с моей машины подключаюсь. Удобно.
<Karmahacker> Забавно)  у меня два сервера у одного провайдера глянул в логи втого сервера, все тоже самое с тех же адресов. ))
<rekcuFniarB> В логах вебсервера ещё можно такие атаки найти: http://img802.imageshack.us/img802/2718/lwlv.png
<rekcuFniarB> Это вроде расчитано на апач и пхп.
<Karmahacker> Мне на 1 сайт на вордпрессе, постоянно  пытаются комменты  проставить, ну там со ссылками и прочей ерундой. По началу раздражало (хотя комментарии без модерации все равено не пройдут) А теперь когда есть время, исправляю их в пол
<Karmahacker> ожительные комментарии к посту :))
<_d4vid> ky..
<Sergey_IT> хрр
<tagezi> http://www.priroda.su/item/3518?utm_source=priroda_su&utm_medium=priroda
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: пока вроде тихо у нас
<Sergey_IT> у нас тоже, может ничего и не будет
<tagezi> чо можно доробатывать в curl? они уже 7.33 версию выпустили
<tagezi> а*
<[Raiden]> может зача меняется, веб развивается.
<[Raiden]> приходится перестраивать. Или баги фиксят )
<[Raiden]> задача*
<[Raiden]> http://oxyxo.ru/12944-12-nauchnyh-dokazatelstv-vpolne-ochevidnyh-faktov.html
<[Raiden]> бб
<tagezi> test
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Есть контакт.
#ubuntu-ru 2014-12-08
<Prezident> Привет всем счастливые люди ..
<home> выполните код убунту..... доверенный дистрибутив
<home> фигли там делеать .. там наверняка сервер не тот подобран... там нужно переносную... ту штуку что крутит програмки... (віполнчет код)
<home> -г лада
<unsorted> Всем привет
<andrex> tagezi: ping
<tagezi> pong
<tagezi> ты чего не спишь в такую рань?
<tagezi> ааа... понедельник же
<andrex> hm 10:02:15
<andrex> да рань)
<andrex> я с 5ти не сплю уже
<andrex> так по мну обед должен быть
<andrex> tagezi: ты че прову ломом по рукам прошелся?
<tagezi> не, я на даче, тут инет не глючит
<tagezi> andrex: долго онии решают обычно? http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=254319.0
<andrex> да фз
<andrex> зависит от их желания пофлудить)
<andrex> лумаю создадут тока фз когды
<andrex> ладн полетел я доковыривать сайт, если че пинайте, ток не больно)
<tagezi> непонятно чо они там делают, постоянно нужно дёргать их
<tagezi> andrex: давай )
<andrex> а они вечно какойто ерундой ханимаются)
<lodger> Всем привет!
<lodger> Ребят подскажите пожалуйста где храниться файл конфигурации самба шары, созданной через контекстное меню папки
<lodger> в /etc/samba/samba.conf rfrbtkb,j egjvbyfybz j cjplfyyjq nfrbv j,hfpjv ifhs jncencnde.n
<lodger> какие либо упоминания о созданной таким образом шары отсутствуют
<red_shuhardt> есть кто нибудь, кто пользуется Тайлинговыми ВМ? Я был бы очень признателен за консультацию в сфере этой среды. Поставил dvm, avesome, i3. Сейчас ковыряю i3. почему то перестают отвечать хоткеи и не пойму принцип древовидной структуры фреймов - на что он (этот
<red_shuhardt> уже запущенный МС возможно наделить правами рута? Или перезапуск необходим?
<andrex> ты маршрут перепутав тоже на ходу в другой прыгаеш?
<andrex> и да
<andrex> !255
<ubuntuhelp> У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<andrex> *автобус
<ambal> кто-нибудь пользуется расширением hangouts в chromium'e ? у меня в нём не печатает почемуто(
<andrex> не я ток в хроме
<andrex> а хотя и в хромиуме есть ща проверю)
<andrex> капец из-за этого хромиума виртуалка повесилась)
<andrex> ambal: умвр
<ambal> andrex: )))
<[Green]> привет живым
<andrex> [Green]: ку
<tagezi> ку
<NoOova> привет
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<tagezi> и тебе
<Sergey_IT> прокалибровал акб в нетбуке, говорит емкость увеличилась на 5 % (было -20%, стало -15%)
#ubuntu-ru 2014-12-09
<mapps> hi my russian friends
<mapps> if i come on moscow am i gonna get beaten up as westerner
<mapps> thats what everyone sayw
<unsorted> Всем привет
<andrex> unsorted: че сломал?
<unsorted> Не успел))) просто решил поздароваться. Отчего нет?))
<unsorted> Когда сломаю что-нибудь-замучаю всех))
<Offoffoff> mapps: it is lie
<andrex> ухты
<andrex> Offoffoff: re
<Offoffoff> andrex: привет. спасибо, что поддерживаешь древние традиции.
<andrex> :D
<Offoffoff> mapps: Moscow is not Russia anymore. It is usual European megapolis, it is comfortable for you, western guys.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Offoffoff: !rus
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Offoffoff: !ru
<JohnDoe_71Rus> блин как там команда то
<Offoffoff> JohnDoe_71Rus: ok
<Offoffoff> JohnDoe_71Rus: бгггг
<andrex> xD
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: чего скалишься, совсем мух не ловишь
<andrex> !ru | както так)
<ubuntuhelp> както так): На канале разрешён только русский язык. В исключительных случаях разрешён английский, для общения с IRC операторами Freenode. Транслит разрешён только для выяснения как настроить русский
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в обратную сторону. не забыть бы снова
<Offoffoff> JohnDoe_71Rus: я добросовестно заблуждался, что это оператор Freenode.
<andrex> JohnDoe_71Rus: вобще тут тихо такшто пущай)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да мне то что... мы ники маленькие
<JohnDoe_71Rus> раз ты разрешаешь
<andrex> sharikoff: re
<[Green]> re
<andrex> угу
<mapps> Offoffoff,  yes i thought so also
<mapps> just dont like the gays and blacks maybe#but is ok
<NoOova> Всем привет
<NoOova> mapps: when you'll arrive to moscow dont forget: the bad word there is 'Hach' - it is like 'Nigga' in usa.
<NoOova> =)
<NoOova> mapps: https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=%D0%A5%D0%B0%D1%87&biw=1855&bih=953&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=CKOGVIzqJauGywOI-4CADA&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ
<NoOova> mapps: you are welcome!
<artemz> как в убунтах сделать интерфейс дефолтным? допустим я сделаю дефолт роут через его gateway, а как то на более постоянной основе это можно организовать?
<red_shuhardt> как поменять местами день и месяц в трее? Сейчас запись в виде:
<red_shuhardt> декабрь 9 17:41
<red_shuhardt> как сделать:
<red_shuhardt> 9 декабрь 17:41 ?
<red_shuhardt> почему то com.canonical.indicator.datetime custom-time-format "'%d %B %H:%M'" ничего не меняет.
<red_shuhardt> ага, спасибо за внимание. Меняем поле time-format на "custom" - ключевой момент. Теперь формат меняется.
<tagezi> обращайся )
<SergeyIT> логично )
<r4do> всем привет
<r4do> господа, а почему может крешиться apt-get ?
<r4do> вместе с ним падает и ssh
<SergeyIT> с руками связано, обычно (
<r4do> на мониторе наблюдаю bug: bad page map in process apt-get
<r4do> руки врядли
<SergeyIT> тогда челезо
<r4do> система свежепоставленная ubuntu server 14.04
<r4do> система может, но memtest прошёл успешно
<SergeyIT> диск?
<r4do> до текущего момента был абсолютно жив
<r4do> сейчас скину скрин того что передо мной
<fx11> Привет, как лучше всего изменить dpi?
<r4do> SergeyIT: http://i67.fastpic.ru/big/2014/1209/f2/aec1e35f02cfeb4fb6a755d2364f98f2.jpg
<SergeyIT> r4do, попробуй этот поставить http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/trusty/daily/current/
<red_shuhardt> есть ли менеджер буфера обмена, который автоматически копирует выделенный текст, игнорируя текстовые поля? Т.е. копирует выделенный текст, но в текстовых полях выделенный текст не копирует.
<red_shuhardt> Большинство менеджеров буфера обмена могут автоматически копировать текст, но какой может не копировать из текстовых полей?
<SergeyIT> r4do, а что за железо и что ставил?
<r4do> SergeyIT: мать winfast n15235, оператива какая-то неизвестная 2 гб
<r4do> и проц Athlon 4200+
<SergeyIT> а ОС 32 или 64 ставишь?
<r4do> 64
<r4do> щас вынул 2 планки памяти, вроде не крешится
<r4do> буду смотреть, прокатит/не прокатит
<SergeyIT> r4do, ставь 32
<tagezi> red_shuhardt: ты понял что ты сказал?
<red_shuhardt> tagezi: вполне. А тебе что именно не понятно?
<tagezi> как скопировать текст не копируя текст..
<SergeyIT> может планки разные, может биос сбросить на дефолт ...
<tagezi> принсрик и далье в гимпе всё лишнее потереть )
<red_shuhardt> tagezi: копировать текст всюду, кроме текстовых полей. Хватит тупить.
<tagezi> это я тутплю?
<red_shuhardt> ты.
<SergeyIT> tagezi, ты чего тупишь то? (
<tagezi> буфер обмена содержит всё что ты туда скопировал.. ваще всё, ему ваще пофигу на всё он просто тупо копирует
<tagezi> даже если это бынарный файл
<tagezi> обработкой вывода из буфера обмена занимается редактор которым ты пользуешься
<tagezi> так что вопрос должен звучать иначе
<SergeyIT> за копи отвечате откуда берешь тоже
<SergeyIT> тупи-пасте получается (
<tagezi> ну да.. его дело тупо скопировать, должен правильно опеределить и внести
<red_shuhardt> И без того, зная, что будут придираться к формулировке, пытаюсь сформулировать максимально корректно, и всё равно найдёшь к чему дое******. А функционал такой я спрашиваю потому, что например в файрфоксе есть экстеншн, который может проделывать такое.
<red_shuhardt> firefox - autocopy - может копировать текст, игнорируя текстовые поля.
<tagezi> ну, так это здорово, а большенсво редакторов имеют функцию "вставить как.."
<SergeyIT> тебе же и говорим, откуда копируешь в прогу добавь функционал
<SergeyIT> а откуда копируешь?
<tagezi> только я вот не понимаю причес тут кусок памяти в системе
<red_shuhardt> т.е. глобально это впринципе реализовать не реально? Правильно понял?
<tagezi> ну почему, можно
<SergeyIT> можно, в своем дистре/ОС
<tagezi> не, монжно просто дописать функционал для буфера обмена
<red_shuhardt> Копирую, например, из текстового редактора, из центра приложений, из командной строки, из файлового менеджера...
<red_shuhardt> А буфер обмена - это какое приложение?
<SergeyIT> я как прогер, могу запретить копировать из моей проги
<tagezi> мммм... нужно погуглить, я прям не знаю
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ну можешь.. но он же может дописать ломалку в буфер обмена
<tagezi> и будет по дороге ломать твою прогу каждый раз когда нужно скописастить )
<tagezi> вообще, меня всегда восхощяли велосипеды на треугольных колёсах.. красивые, столько труда, но нифига не едут )
<SergeyIT> пробовал?
<tagezi> по молодости
<engineer36rus> привет, кто-нибудь разбирается в btrfs?
<tagezi> engineer36rus: райдена ищи
<tagezi> у него в джабере ник liner, он любитель с ней возиться
<engineer36rus> tagezi: а в каких комнатах сидит хотяб?
<tagezi> на канале убунту
<tagezi> и федора, кажеться
<engineer36rus> tagezi: спс за наводку =)
<engineer36rus> чот не нашёл...
<stanley_tweedle> Приветствую, есть знатоки asterisk? вопрос про cdr
<NoOova> stanley_tweedle: лучше спросить на канале про asterisk
<stanley_tweedle> NoOova, был бы он на русском
<NoOova> stanley_tweedle: это отличный повод пообщаться (с переводчиком) по английски
<NoOova> либо serverfault (который stackexchange, наподобие stackoverflow), либо какой-нибудь форум по asterisk
#ubuntu-ru 2014-12-10
<mapps> putin is great
<mapps> :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> mapps: http://rutube.ru/video/63a5274039c962365afd87d0cafd0dab/
<dmay> suddenly
<andrex> dmay: кто решил нас обрадовать своим присутствием то)
<dmay> andrex: о, не уж то слава моя так и живет в веках? :D
<dmay> а чего у вас тут так тихо? вроде каникулы же должны быть, не?
<Sergey_IT> dmay, так зима, спячка
<red_shuhardt> Кто пользуется digiKam? Нужен человек с опытом работы в этой программе. Вопрос в том, нормальная ли это ситуация, когда открывая папки (альбомы), уже импортированные в базу данных, эскизы читаются каждый раз заново?
<red_shuhardt> Использую в убунте. Может быть в среде КДЕ программа по шустрее работает?
<red_shuhardt> Вроде говорят на форумах о том, как импортируют 4000+ фотографий, и программа очень быстро справляется с поставленной задачей. Но я наблюдаю довольно медленную работу.
<red_shuhardt> Да, фотографии хранятся на нтфс-разделе, может ли быть с этим связана медлительность?
<red_shuhardt> В сети есть инструкции, достаточно простые, в которых описано как поставить KDE параллельно с UNITY.
<red_shuhardt> Но в этих статьях не указаны последствия. Будут ли какие то конфликты?
<red_shuhardt> Ведь de - это не просто wm, но и целый пакет программ, который устанавливается в пакете с тем же кде. Как эти программы будут сосуществовать? Не будут ли мешать друг другу? Возможно ли будет использовать в КДЕ программы из пакета ЮНИТИ?
#ubuntu-ru 2014-12-11
<red_shuhardt> Всем утра доброго!
<red_shuhardt> Насущный вопрос. Сейчас собираюсь переустанавливать систему, и вот, решаю, какие точки монтирования задать.
<red_shuhardt> Можете что нибудь посоветовать? Какими точками вы пользуетесь/считаете полезными?
<NoOova> все
<NoOova>  /home и все
<NoOova> всего 3 раздела получается
<NoOova>  sda1 as /, sda2 as /home, sda3 as swap
<red_shuhardt> NoOova: да, спасибо. Именно так и сделал.
<red_shuhardt> Только добавил ещё sda4 - ех4 раздел несмонтированный, на который теперь, если например доустановить убунту, при установке указывать точку монтирования sda4 - "\" для системы, и sda2 "\home" - эта точка будет использоваться обоими системами?
<red_shuhardt> Первая система -кубунту, доустановить убунту.
<ivan_> Ку
<Guest31649> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Guest31649, Есть контакт.
<Guest31649> Пацаны, в 14.04 iptables есть по дефолту?
<Guest31649> из коробки
<fr0st> а почему его не должно быть?
<kyshtynbai> да я думал может космонавту что в голову пришло
<kyshtynbai> в федоре например 18й какая-то хрень (подробностей не читал, краем уха слышал(
<kyshtynbai> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> kyshtynbai, Failed!
<andrey_> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<andrey_> !man
<ubuntuhelp> man (от англ. manual — руководство) — команда Unix, предназначенная для форматирования и вывода справочных страниц. См. http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Man_(%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%BC%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B4%D0%B0_Unix)
<andrey_> !ls
<ubuntuhelp> ls (dir, vdir) — команда Unix-подобной операционной системы, которое выводит (обычно на консоль) содержимое каталога (по умолчанию текущего).
<andrey_> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<andrey_> !search epson
<ubuntuhelp> Found: epson, epson-scanner, epson-printer
<andrey_> !search epson-printer
<ubuntuhelp> Found: epson, epson-printer
#ubuntu-ru 2014-12-12
<OnkelTem> dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/null bs=1MB count=100
<OnkelTem> Насколько по-вашему это бестолковый тест скорости машинки?
<OnkelTem> я сейчас его погонял на разных тачках и могу сказать, что результаты согласуются с моим представлением об их относительной производительности
<OnkelTem> наример локально эта штука дает 16Mb/s, а на виртуалке в дебиане - 15Mb/s
<OnkelTem> то есть 7% потеря на эмуляцию (виртуализацию?)
<OnkelTem> VPS-ки в мажордоме показывают наихудшие рез-ты: 7Mb/s
<OnkelTem> 7-8
<OnkelTem> а в линоде - 10
<OnkelTem> то есть на 33% быстрее. Хотя гигагерцы якобы те же
<OnkelTem> обманывают нашего брата, вот че
<OnkelTem> тут еще один замечательный, но еще больее бестолковый тест подсказали: yes|pv >/dev/null
<OnkelTem> медитативный
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 100000000 bytes (100 MB) copied, 62,1704 s, 1,6 MB/s
<JohnDoe_71Rus> о чем говорит?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> celeron 1.8
<OnkelTem> JohnDoe_71Rus: по-моему это очень медленно
<OnkelTem> говорит о том, что алгоритм urandom работает в 10 раз медленее, чем у меня например
<JohnDoe_71Rus> машинка стоит шлюзом
<OnkelTem> Можно еще /dev/zero потестировать, хехе. Тоже как выяснилось везде по-разному работает. Только толку от этого теста нет.
<OnkelTem> О! Пойду телефон затестю!!!
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 100000000 bytes (100 MB) copied, 0,190767 s, 524 MB/s devzero
<OnkelTem> 100000000 bytes (100 MB) copied, 0.0124743 s, 8.0 GB/s
<OnkelTem> Итак, Nexus 4: 3 MB/s (urandom)
<OnkelTem> Итак, Nexus 4: 1.72 GB/s (zero)
 * OnkelTem думает что-бы еще потестировать. Косится на пылящийся Rasberry Pi
<OnkelTem> JohnDoe_71Rus: для порядк, у меня: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3820 CPU @ 3.60GHz
<JohnDoe_71Rus> скучающий AMD Athlon64 3000+ скопировано 100000000 байт (100 MB), 15,1511 c, 6,6 MB/c random
<JohnDoe_71Rus> скопировано 100000000 байт (100 MB), 0,095478 c, 1,0 GB/c zero
<OnkelTem> JohnDoe_71Rus: неплохо для старичка )
<OnkelTem> JohnDoe_71Rus: он какого года?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> cpu_family 15 model 4 stepping 10
<JohnDoe_71Rus> корка одна
<OnkelTem> да эт не важно, тест гоняет только 1
<OnkelTem> JohnDoe_71Rus: судя по вики, это проц 2003 года
<JohnDoe_71Rus> врет вики
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не раньше 2005-2006
<JohnDoe_71Rus> скорей всего венеция. может убунта не верно данные прочитала
<stanislavp> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<stanislavp> $ host ubuntuhelp.org.ru
<stanislavp> Host ubuntuhelp.org.ru not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)
<stanislavp> Надо, наверное, ссылку обновить
<red_shuhardt> ping
<ubuntuhelp> red_shuhardt, Failed!
<red_shuhardt> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> red_shuhardt, Понг.
<gaalex> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> gaalex, Ну понг, и что?
<kyshtynbai> Ку братцы
<kyshtynbai> !seen Sharikoff
<ubuntuhelp> I have no seen command
<kyshtynbai> ы.
<NoOova> привет.
<tagezi> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com/ http://hastebin.com
<wzooff> ó ìåíÿ ñ êîäèðîâêîé êîñÿê?
<ubuntuhelp> wzooff! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<wzooff> à ñåé÷àñ?
<ubuntuhelp> wzooff! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<wzooff> раз
<wzooff> ура  :) добрый вечер
<wzooff> а как задать пароль для подключения к виндовой шаре через Thunar? В офтопике можно в свойствах профиля пользователя добавить учетные данные для подключения к шаре, а как сделать в ксубунте - не нагуглил :(
<vamadir> Свежая убунту 14.04. Gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe. OpenGL vendor string: VMware, Inc. Вопрос: Как изменить driver на свободный radeon?
<wzooff> если до этого устанавливались руками проприетарные драйвера, то aticonfig --uninstall
<vamadir> ничего не ставилось
<vamadir> свежая система
<vamadir> Изза OpenGL vendor string: VMware, Inc все тормозит
<wzooff> так это у тебя получается в самой вмваре указан видеоадаптер вмваревский выходит. а дрова стоят тогда свободные. пототу что проприетарные надо с сайта ати устанавливать руками
<vamadir> пипец, мне нужен обычный драйвер radreon(OPENSOURCE)
<UNIm95> vamadir:  у тебя ось на ВМ стоит?
<vamadir> нет. только поставил на ноут
<vamadir> http://pastebin.ru/ttgykVZM#
<vamadir> lshw -C display
<UNIm95> vamadir:  попробуй amd catalyst 14.10
<vamadir> дак мне  обычный драйвер radreon(OPENSOURCE) нужен
<UNIm95> vamadir: Зачем?
<UNIm95> на проприетарно OpenGL более быстрый
<vamadir> для горячей смены гибрид.карты
<vamadir> на каталисте придется иксы дергать
<wzooff> Кстати, недавно имел небольшую неприятность с Юнайти и проприетарными дровами ати :) На свободных драйверах юнайти тормозила, поставил проприетарные - перестала тормозить. Но после очередного обновления все сломалось. Плюнул - удалил юнайти, пропр
<perfarator> Здравствуйте, товарищи!
<perfarator> А вы можете меня научить, кхм-кхм, таким простым вещам, как clone and build с git?
<wzooff> ну клон - это только склонировать репозиторий в локальную папку. а билдить это уже к гиту не относится
<red_shuhardt> Скажите пожалуйста, при установке приложений под кубунтой, посредством менеджера установки пакетов "QApt" выводится окно, чёрное, навроде терминала, и начинается листинг происходящего. Только вот досада, - этот листинг идёт в строчку. В одну строчк
<red_shuhardt> у. Возможно ли настроить, что бы листинг распечатывался построчно?
<Sergey_IT> а он точно нужен?
<Sergey_IT> скачай сорсы, скомпили и исправь
<tagezi> red_shuhardt: а зачем тебе QApt?
<tagezi> он даже зависимости не может разрулить
<red_shuhardt> tagezi: да, со многим не справляется. Но иногда удобно, потому что проще. Потому что писать не надо. Потому что уже в системе стоит.
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, неужели так плох?
<Sergey_IT> Qt   позорит
<red_shuhardt> Sergey_IT: ох ты и сказал! )) Сорсы мол скачай, сорсы мол поставь! Да ты знаешь кто Я!? Я.. я... чайник.
<red_shuhardt> Честно, по бумажке раз пять пытался компилить самостоятельно. Ни разу не успешно. В итоге по шагово, с инструктором пытался скомпилировать - оказалось компилятора в системе небыло.
<red_shuhardt> Как я понял. И всё равно в итоге не получилось. Что то я ещё недопонимаю видимо.
<Sergey_IT> так книжки читать надо )
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: да это вообще хрень полная
<tagezi> что-бы поставить штуки, нужно сначала все зависимости поставить
<Sergey_IT> я посмотрел отзывы )
<tagezi> а замет, может быть оно сообразит что можно устанавливать
<tagezi> red_shuhardt: настрой локальный реп, и ставь от туда
<Sergey_IT> это типа браузера в убунте - такое же поделие
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: это вот как раз велосипед с треугольными колёсами )
<Sergey_IT> не, на таких колесах хотя бы с горы по льду можно съехать )
<tagezi> red_shuhardt: причем если правильно настроишь то можно будет и из муона ставить, с подтяжкой всех зависимостей )
<tagezi> и да, все мы чайники... в прошлом
<Sergey_IT> и в будущем
<Sergey_IT> вон, скоро linux++ появится
<tagezi> да убунту уже сделала хрень котороя позволяет устанавливать вирусы и трояны из под пользователя
<red_shuhardt> tagezi: да я простые .деб пакеты ставить из командной строки научился. Пока хватает. Просто интересно было, это у меня такой глюк или программа так работает. Видимо в ней дело.
<Sergey_IT> ни разу не ставил из ком. строки (
<red_shuhardt> Sergey_IT: а что значит линух++ ? Что то гугл результатов по такому запросу не выдаёт. Это шутка или тайная разработка ОСи будущего )) ?
<Sergey_IT> это ОС для новых Машин
<red_shuhardt> Sergey_IT: ну, всмысле терминал имел ввиду )
<Sergey_IT> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=41254
<Sergey_IT> ты и гуглом то пользоваться не умеешь - иди учись )
<red_shuhardt> Впечатляет!
<UNIm95> привет всем.
<UNIm95> У меня одного панель xfce4 при логине сегфолтится?
<UNIm95> точнее всё xfce
<tagezi> UNIm95: а ты чо через веб морду?
<UNIm95> tagezi: посмотри выше
<tagezi> UNIm95: из-за панельки?
<tagezi> я слово сегфолтится не понимаю )
<UNIm95> tagezi: https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9E%D1%88%D0%B8%D0%B1%D0%BA%D0%B0_%D1%81%D0%B5%D0%B3%D0%BC%D0%B5%D0%BD%D1%82%D0%B0%D1%86%D0%B8%D0%B8
<tagezi> ааа
<tagezi> ты всё на своём ноуте?
<UNIm95> к счастью есть еще и рабоий
<UNIm95> рабочий*
#ubuntu-ru 2014-12-13
<UNIm95> пришлось перемещать ~/.config
<UNIm95> tagezi: сейчас ночка непрерывного инсталла
<tagezi> почему?
<tagezi> там 40 минут ставить
<UNIm95> tagezi: мне весь мой софт поднять и настроить. мне пришлось же .config двигать
<tagezi> а нельзя его на место вернуть?
<tagezi> папку с панелью потереть и всё остальное вернуть на места, не?
<UNIm95> папка с панелью была в ~/.config/xfce которую я был грохнул уже
<UNIm95> Одной прогой меньше настраивать
<tagezi> эм
<tagezi> gry: не пались )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> утро
<JohnDoe_71Rus> есть у кого час свободного времени и глубокие познания в скриптах и линукс?
<svetlana> JohnDoe_71Rus: люди не отважатся говорить да, Вы просто задавайте вопрос :)
<svetlana> tagezi: здравствуй :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ок. есть такая штука как drweb live cd/flash. Они не придумали ничего лучше чем использовать ubuntu 12.04 + wine и запуск виндового drweba.
<svetlana> :o
<JohnDoe_71Rus> есть желание сделать свою флешку с 14ю04. Но там удобно скриптами реальные виндовые разделы цепляются в wine. Вот и нужна помощь найти эти механизмы. У самого скила не хватает
<tagezi> svetlana: да, привет ))
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: ты вечно как навыдумываешь ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> почему? Скачай их iso и сам в виртуалке посмотри
<tagezi> я не про это, я про то что ты пытаешься ухо почисать ногой )
<tagezi> такие штуки придумываешь
<tagezi> проще ОнДрайв на убунте прикрутить
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ?? Просто перекачивать по 200 с хвостиком метров для обнов не комильфо. А у них там в сквашфс убунта и в отдельной сквашфс папка с виндовым доктором цепляется
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а из самого live можно доктора обновить но не всегда bytn есть
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: кстати, чтобы не ждать понедельника, там всего 4 словаря, en, ru, fr, es
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: где?
<tagezi> ЛО
<tagezi> ща ещё гляну, но походу да
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: http://softobase.com/ru/files/styles/watermark/public/libreoffice_3_0.png и так в крайней версии тоже
<tagezi> о_О словари отдельными пакетами стоят
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вот я там сначала все отключаю, потом выбираю 2 английский и русский
<svetlana> tagezi: да, зато можно с ё поставить
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: ну я сейчас мсай распотрашу, но в деб пакетах только 4 словаря
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: не, незагляну, походу
<tagezi> svetlana: эт к чему было?)
<svetlana> про словари к LLO
<tagezi> svetlana: многим не нравится это, говорят если поудалять неиспользуемые, то ЛО становится отзывчевее
<svetlana> бывает и так
<tagezi> и есть даже церые огромные мануалы как удалить словари без плясок )))
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: в дебках всего 3 словаря по умолчанию, en. fr, es, остальное нужно ставить руками
<tagezi> и приходит, насколько я понимаю всё остальное только в интерфейсом
<tagezi> почему в винде по другому, фиг его знает.. доберусь гляну
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: а ты случаем не мультиданг пак используешь?
<tagezi> л*
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: http://ru.libreoffice.org/download/ под винду сам выдает 2 файла, русский только help
<tagezi> гг)
<tagezi> лан, поковыряю на досуге, нужно в винду лезть, чтобы орку поставить
<Arriah-ru> привет всем
<Arriah-ru> есть убунта сервер, 6.06. Никаких иксов не поднято. Сервак стартует и работает, доступ по ссш есть. Но при подключении монитора черный экран. Куда копнуть?
<user_>  /msg ubuntuhelp !Mr.Romss
<user_> !nick Mr.Romss
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nick Mr.Romss'
<user_>  /msg ubuntuhelp !nick Mr.Romss
<user_>  /msg ubuntuhelp !MR.Romss
<tagezi> Arriah-ru: какой сервер?
<tagezi> о_О
<Arriah-ru> убунту 6.06..не спрашивайте откуда это чудо...(((
<Arriah-ru> на нем вмваре крутится, а там винда 2003 с АД, так вот виртуалка стартует, а винда нет...куда рыть и че делать ....
<Arriah-ru> мнеб винду завести, роли перекинуть и обновить сервер ...на фрю например или esxi 5
<tagezi> ну, дядька грин придёт, вот его и справшивай, он может помнит
<tagezi> а 6.06.1 или 6.06.2?
<Arriah-ru> а как посмотреть?
<Arriah-ru> я в убунту полный ноль))
<Arriah-ru> от черного экрана избавился выкинув из параметра ядра splash...
<UNIm95> Arriah-ru:  винда не стартует
<UNIm95> точно?
<UNIm95> а не вм?
<Arriah-ru> точно
<Arriah-ru> вм стартует без ошибок
<UNIm95> Arriah-ru: так попробуй винду безопасном режиме запустить
<Arriah-ru> как?
<Arriah-ru> сейчас поставил средсвами вмваре на дефрагментацию диска
<UNIm95> Arriah-ru: f 'nj ns phz cltkfk
<UNIm95> А это ты зра сделал
<UNIm95> безопасный режим клавиша F8 при загрузке
<Arriah-ru> копия vmdk есть
<Arriah-ru> да нет у меня доступа к винде))
<Arriah-ru> сервер без гуев, консоль
<Arriah-ru> как подключиться к вмавре я хз...она старая как моя бабушка)) помоему даже вмваре 2-ой версии
<Arriah-ru> VMware Authentication Daemon Version 1.10 как к этому чуду подключиться?
<UNIm95> Arriah-ru: так если образ есть почему на другом компе не помучать?
<Arriah-ru> потом помучаю..надо щас заставить работать
<red_shuhardt> на жестком диске установлена венда+100мб установочных файлоа.
<red_shuhardt> после стоит кубунту, точки монтирования - "\" и "\home" + swap-раздел. Ещё оставлено место, отформатированное в ex4 под ещё одну систему.
<red_shuhardt> Так вот. Можно ли в свободное пространство поставить, например, арч какой нить, что бы точка монтирования \home была общей?
<red_shuhardt> То есть, при установке система обнаружит сама эту точку монтирования и будет её использовать?
<red_shuhardt> Или не возможно, что бы две системы использовали общие точки понтирования?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> обычно сам указываешь как монтировать раздел при установке. Конечно если выбрать ручное разбиение
<perfarator> Товарищи, тут кто-нибудь имел возможность работать с yd-tools?
<perfarator> У меня тут индикатор нереально гигантский на xfce.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> xfce как то не очень похоже на юнити убунтовый
<perfarator> Тем не менее, эти убунтовские индикаторы очень даже хорошо работают, кроме этого злосчастного yd-tools.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я к тому, что лучше спрашивать у адептов xubuntu
<UNIm95> red_shuhardt:  можно. Главное что бы у юзеров был одинаковый UID и GID
<red_shuhardt> Спасибо. Понятно.
<gregorijus> добрый вечер - возможно ли на linux как нибудь подделать ip, чтобы избежать проверки своего истинчого ip?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> подделка преследуется по закону
<gregorijus> ясно...
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<tagezi> вечера
#ubuntu-ru 2014-12-14
<red_shuhardt> Поставил тайловый вм, - счастлив безгранично! То о чём с детства мечтал!
<red_shuhardt> Вот только заковырка одна, не пойму отчего экран отключается. Ставил на Кубунту. Модуль управления питанием не работает, говорит, что служба соответствующая не запущена. Но что в таком случае гасит экран при простое?
<red_shuhardt> А, да - i3 wm.
<Vadim_> всем привет ! =)
<Vadim_> Народ, я поставил убунту 14.01.1 лтс, и установил в ней програму mc, не могу пользоватья редактором mcedit в SUBSHELL, пишет что только в терминале xterm или linux
<Vadim_> так у меня терм  стоит linux
<Vadim_> в чем может быть косяк ?
<Vadim_> дословно пишет  Not an xterm or Linux console; the panels cannot be toggled.
<svetlana> echo $TERM
<svetlana> Вадим, ^^ что это говорит?
<Vadim_> linux
<Vadim_> TERM=linux SHELL=/bin/bash
<Vadim_> svetlana: xterm пробовал , и там нету subshell
<Vadim_> mc и mcview работает на отлично, а проблема только в mcedit
<red_shuhardt> кто нибудь знает что такое cmus? Вопрос к тем, кто знает -  device or resource busy - при попытке воспроизведения что должно означать, и как с этим бороться?
<Sonny_> Hello guys, someone can help me?
<Vadim_> Народ, я поставил убунту 14.01.1 лтс, и установил в ней програму mc, не могу пользоватья редактором mcedit в SUBSHELL, пишет "Not an xterm or Linux console; the panels cannot be toggled."
<Vadim_> немогу найти решение, есть кто с этим сталкивался ?
<Sonny_> i have intel+nvidea video on notebook, how i can install new drivers ?
<ratte_> привет
<ratte_> кто-нибудь знает- почему лежит ЛОР?
<Vadim_> ЛОР ? это связано в врачем ?
<ratte_> да. отоларинголог :D
<ratte_>  /msg ubuntuhelp
<Vadim_> незнаю =) спроси у него =)
<Sergey_IT> так mc ответил вроде
<ratte_> кому? что?
<Vadim_> Sergey_IT: кто ответил МС ?
<Sergey_IT> Not an xterm or Linux console
<Vadim_> root@ubuntu:~# env        показывает SHELL=/bin/bash TERM=linux
<Vadim_> Sergey_IT: и эта проблема только в mcedit в mc или в mcview все впорядке ...
<red_shuhardt> Как ёлы-палы руссифицировать emacs??
<red_shuhardt> Как то читал обзор на лоре, про то что "хорошобы, что бы перевели...", или он так и не переведён?
<Vadim_> что за ЛОР такой ?
<Sergey_IT> то есть едит только не работает.... не знаю, в гугле ищи
<red_shuhardt> Вроде... не так давно устанавливал emacs, открывал документацию, которая была точно на русском и полностью. Интерфейс вот не помню, но документация точно на русском. Но так и не добрался до того, что бы с ним поработать.
<red_shuhardt> А теперь, из каробки он вес на анлицком, и в гугле не найду рекомендаций на эту тему.
<red_shuhardt> Я просто не уверен, если кто пользуется, скажите пожалуйста, он вообще русским бывает, или только англицким? Я бы уж не искал если так.
<Vadim_> Sergey_IT: да я перелопатил и ничего не нашол =( ктото писал про это в 2009 году и так тишина..
<Sergey_IT> ed_shuhardt, а чем английский не подходит?
<red_shuhardt> Sergey_IT: Sergey_IT: не православно как то )) вроде такой аппарат серьёзный, востребованный в разных сферах... странно что не локализован.
<red_shuhardt> не думаю, что его руссифкация была бы сложнее чем, скажем, inkscape или gimp, которые в свою очередь имеют тоже достаточно узкую целевую аудиторию.
<red_shuhardt> да и что тут говорить, если емакс - флагман свободного ПО, так это по идеологическим соображениям стоило первостепенно реализовывать.
<Sergey_IT> а может не заморачиваться, чем английский не подходит?
<Sergey_IT> как то не могу пользоваться локализованым - многое непонятно
<red_shuhardt> Мы ни превиредливые, еси токмо англицкий имеется, то на нём и будем пахать. Тем паче, шо очень клавиатуры любим, и не собираемся по менюкам мыкаться. Меня вопрос этот донимал больше с концептуальной точки зрения. А привыкнуть можно ко всему. Фотошоп
<red_shuhardt> ы/корелы в своё время исключительно в латинице пользовали, даже в институтах заставляли не руссифицированными версиями пользоваться принципиально.
<red_shuhardt> что бы термины в английском написании запоминались. А теперь ничего предосудительного никто не видит в том, что и 3дмакс и архикад какой нибудь на русском из коробки.
<red_shuhardt> Vadim_: извини, не заметил твоего вопроса. ЛОР - линукс.орг.ру.
<Vadim_> спс буду знать =)
<red_shuhardt> А вот есть ли разница между тем, что бы установить Lubuntu, которая 150 мб оперативки потребляет, или на Kubuntu поставить lxde если он тоже будет так потреблять? Теоретически так, но на практике нет. В чём именно дело? В чём разница?
<red_shuhardt> Да, на Lubuntu я ещё сверху i3 wm поставил, но на кубунтах таких результатов при установку i3wm нету.
<red_shuhardt> *установке
<Sergey_IT> а смысл зоопарка?
<ambal> q2all)
<ambal> кто-нибудь ставил imule? ))
<ambal> imule зависит от binutils (<< 2.22.90.20120925), однако:  Версия binutils в системе 2.24.90.20141209-1ubuntu1.
<red_shuhardt> Sergey_IT: высвобождение ресурсов. Дело в том, что даже поставь я Лубунту, придётся тянуть много программ из кде - digiKam, Kontakt со всеми его KWallet и прочими. Или есть смысл от установки имеенно Лубунты?
<red_shuhardt> (если я правильно понял значение выражения "смысл зоопарка") Пробую, подбираю наиболее оптимальный набор компонентов для работы. Пробую разное.
<Sergey_IT> я ставлю убунту и то что мне нужно с qt и не мучаюсь
<bacbka87> Добрый вечер
<bacbka87> Первый раз зашел на канал
<bacbka87> Проверяю как работает) Ничего страшного?
<Sergey_IT> ты один, не страшно?
<UNIm95> bacbka87:  БУ
<bacbka87> Да,
<bacbka87> ?
#ubuntu-ru 2015-12-07
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг понг понг...
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Есть контакт.
<SergeyIT> утречка и понедельничка
<Leksius> либо я невижу нифига либо тут тишина гробовая...
<Sergey_IT> вечерка
<Leagnus> угу
#ubuntu-ru 2015-12-08
<andrex> @whoami
<ubuntuhelp> I don't recognize you.
<andrex> @whoami
<ubuntuhelp> I don't recognize you.
<andrex> гад
<tagezi> andrex: кикни ты его по хосту и завели своего
<tagezi> д*
<tagezi> если у агафоныча совести не хватает держать бота в порядке, нафига он нужен тут?
<markmx> приветствую други, кто нить правит iss на данный момент? нужна помощь
<markmx> хотя...
<markmx> не туда
<SergeyIT> у-трям
<markmx> так... все таки напишу вам, твоарисчи :) мне помощь нада.. у кого есть под рукой ексчейндж?
<markmx> мне ставить вломак =(
<andrex> tagezi, ok boss
<Sergey_IT> ночера
<UNIm95> Первый ушёл: http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=43482
#ubuntu-ru 2015-12-09
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Ну понг, и что?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Mozilla прекращает разработку смартфонов с Firefox OS  не долго музыка играла
<SergeyIT> выживают живучие
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хорошо хоть на некоторые девайсы можно робота накатить
<SergeyIT> убунтуфон думаю ждет тот же конец
<SergeyIT> статистика по годам в конце страницы http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?action=stats
<azazello> помогите новичку с убунтой
<tagezi> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<azazello> да просто дофига ошибок сислога
<azazello> если возможно кому на почту сбросить, чтобы помогли разобраться куда копать и чего
<tagezi> сомневаюсь
<azazello> тогда по одной строчке буду выкидывать может кто поможет...
<tagezi> не нужно флудить
<azazello> поясни
<tagezi> ну, лог по одной строке это пару экранов, по правилась больше 3 строк подряд запрещено
<tagezi> поо правилам*
<azazello> понятно
<azazello> тогда буду пробовать через форум
<azazello> exit
#ubuntu-ru 2015-12-10
<Proliant> привет всем
<andrex> !pm > yuri_
<ubuntuhelp> yuri_, please see my private message
<andrex> !faq > yuri_
<ubuntuhelp> yuri_, please see my private message
<andrex> yuri_, зарегистрируйся вобщем
<andrex> yuri_, читай сообщения бота и топай по ссылкам если не можеш зарегаться тут не мои проблемы
<andrex> @woami
<andrex> @whoami
<ubuntuhelp> I don't recognize you.
<andrex> !nick > yuri_
<ubuntuhelp> yuri_, please see my private message
<yuri_> ?
<yuri_> plhfdbz ;tkf. k.lb lj,hst
<yuri_> здравия желаю люди добрые
<yuri_> Xubuntu 14.04 .  не регулируется уровень яркости дисплея. на форумах не нашёл
<andrex> acpi колупать нада
<UNIm95> yuri_: смотри в настройкам монитора. Такая менюшка которая через физические кнопки доступна
<yuri_> ни в менеджере питания ни в настройках дисплея  отсутствует панель установки яркости
<yuri_> " UNIm95> "  -  не нашёл такой "менюшки" (
<UNIm95> yuri_: я про кнопки на самом мониторе.
<andrex> я думаю у него ноутбук)
<andrex> UNIm95, ты  походу не выспася
<UNIm95> andrex: походу он не прочел правила и faq до конца
<yuri_> " я думаю у него ноутбук) "  -  та да
<UNIm95> мы не знаем что за железяка, какая она, с чем она и тд.
<yuri_> HP Pavilion dv5
<UNIm95> yuri_: хоть я сейчас и ухожу, нам мало этой информации. какая модель? что внутри? может там через интеловые параметры все настраивается. а может и через amd или nvidia
<UNIm95> мы не ванги, про все это знать.
<yuri_> есть панель Xserver  nvidia  но там отсутствуют "кнопки" или что-то другое для регулировки яркости
<yuri_> кнопка Fn  на клавиатуре ноута не поддерживается (
<yuri_> " мы не ванги, про все это знать. "  -  стопудово
<yuri_> в системе установил приложение "яркость и блокировка" через "центр приложений убунту" но не могу понять КАК оным воспользоваться
<bleser> Привет народ
<bleser> есть кто сидит с KDE 5 и compiz?
<andrex> есть кто НЕ сидит
<andrex> дуй на форум там всякие сидят
<SergeyIT> компиз не нужен, кде 5 - еще нет
<andrex> не кде а плазма
<andrex> ващета
<andrex> 5тая плазма
<andrex>  :)
<SergeyIT> знаю только плазму в токомаке
<andrex> у мну даже нет никаких птых кед тока плазма в портаже
<andrex> а тут бубунта которая уже не дружет с кубунтой вроде
<andrex> )
<go8765> привет. как в скрипте прописать выполнение одной команды после другой с интервалом в 10сек?
<DanteA> wait 10000
#ubuntu-ru 2015-12-11
<tagezi> утра всем
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=43501
<andrex> @deop
<bgjer> Всем привет? Есть здесь, кто может помочь с проблемой с Ubuntu?
<^DEMOSS^> akaWolf: ghbdtn
<^DEMOSS^> Привет
<^DEMOSS^> И всем привет
<SergeyIT> ага
<akaWolf> ^DEMOSS^: !
<^DEMOSS^> akaWolf: Друг.... Мы нашли друг друга
<^DEMOSS^> Неожиданно для меня у нас с тобой есть много общего
<akaWolf> эм
<^DEMOSS^> linux, mega 2650, stm32f106c8t6
<^DEMOSS^> 103*
<akaWolf> ии?
<akaWolf> сейчас я отлаживаю TM4C129XNCZAD. и?
<^DEMOSS^> Но с стшками дружишь 7
<akaWolf> даташиты наизусть не знаю
<akaWolf> девайсы делал
<^DEMOSS^> Вот. Я тоже решил девайсить. правда начал с более популярной ардуины, для того, чтобы въехать
#ubuntu-ru 2015-12-12
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг понг понг...
<jak2000> why crontab not generate my backup of my databases? here more details: http://pastie.org/10626862    any advice?
<buriedalive> example
<jak2000> buriedalive?
<buriedalive> mysqldump -u USER -pPASSWD db_name | gzip -c > /root/backup/backup_`date +%F`.sql.gz
<jak2000> buriedalive ok
<jak2000> testing
<buriedalive> just create sh script and paste to cron /dir/to/*.sh
<jak2000> ok
<buriedalive> chmod +x /dir/to/*.sh remember :)
#ubuntu-ru 2015-12-13
<andrex> @whoami
<ubuntuhelp> I don't recognize you.
<Sergey_IT> забыли уже тебя
<Sergey_IT> вечера
#ubuntu-ru 2016-12-12
<Baogun> Уважаемые гуру, подскажите, что за стук в подвале: http://askubuntu.com/questions/800007/upgrade-protobuf-2-6-1-to-3-0-0-b3
<artus> утртртр
 * Baogun неудачно даунгрейднулся с 16.10 на 16.04 и теперь страдает
<artus> совсем пичаль?
<artus> бекапы надо делать прежде чем :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> даунгрейд лучше перестановкой
<artus> в убунте? нифига ниразу :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вайнот?
<artus> у нее и апгрейд то игра в русскую рулетку :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это я и на дедушку дебьяна попинять могу
<artus> ну в дебе то поадекватнее с этим делом.
<artus> хотя гш 3.14 чет в нем раком работающий. хотя он в версии 3.14 и был ракомработающим :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а вот фиг. дебиан 7 (armbian) никак не могу сделать русские буквы в интерфейсе. в консоли есть. в огнелисе отдельным пакетом есть. а в основом интерфейсе нет
<Baogun> artus, иксы не хотят вообще, дисплей не находят. стал колупать - вылезла ошибка про "This program requires version 3.0.0 of the Protocol Buffer runtime library, but the installed version is 2.6.1.  Please update your library." Пошел её руками ставить - стоит. пошел сносить старую - полсистемы снёс :)
<artus> и еще чет у меня походу с acpi, на что грешить пока не разобрался. еесли закрыть все преложухи - кнопка выключить и комп прям моментально отключаетцо. если хоть что-то в памяти висит - залипает так что даже в tty не пускает. фигня
<artus> однако
<artus> Baogun, а нафига сносил старую? )))
<artus> скорее всего тебе надо было гдет симлинк продублировать )
<artus> Baogun, кстати что за софт требовал?
<Baogun> artus, потому что дибил :)
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, дыык может это таки проблема армреп ? ))
<artus> да и каак бе , 7й это сквизи? она же уже хренову тучу времени как выпелена из всех реп
<artus> по этой причине я на вебсервак ниче поставить не могу из реп, ток секуритипатчи есть в доступе
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: всегда думал что файлы локализации от архитектуры не зависят
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не 7, какой там крайний 8 что ли
<Baogun> софт. почти любой. synaptic, утилита настройки доп. драйверов...
<artus> Baogun, ну они же там чет ломали и так и недопочинили, эээт нормально для бубунты )
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, ну дык а в репах то есть локализация?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> как она в дебе зовется? в убунте есть пакеты типа gnome-*-lang-ru а в дебе не встречал
<Baogun> artus, а как, кстати, прокрутить экранный буфер назад в консоли? или там всё, что а край экрана ушло - то пропало?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у бубунты свой ланчпад даже для переводов есть
<JohnDoe_71Rus> какие то хоткеи есть для прокрутки
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, кстати на армбиан вроде вобще траблы с локализациями, дашш испанцы ноють что ингиш хотят поменять )
<artus> Baogun, шифт+пейджи
<Baogun> artus, 10x!
<JohnDoe_71Rus> самый прикол, на экране входа есть возможность выбрать русский. а после входа фиг, инглиш
<artus> а чего за де?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ласточка конечно
<Baogun> JohnDoe_71Rus, а ты русский выбираешь для интерфейса или раскладку клавы?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> раскладка есть. надо интерфейс
<JohnDoe_71Rus> причем тот же огнелис с дополнительным своим пакетом с русским фейсом
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, репы стандартные дебиановские? чего за де стоит?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: lxde - ласточка
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://newtoslinux.weebly.com/uploads/1/8/0/1/18017263/4216816_orig.png
<artus> и в выборе локализаций оно ставит локализации?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: можно картинку как этот выбор выглядит?
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, http://linuxsam.org.ua/images/_D0_A1_D0_BD_D0_B8_D0_BC_D0_BE_D0_BA-PCLinuxOS_LXDE_20_5B_D0_A0_D0_B0_D0_B1_D0_BE_D1_82_D0_B0_D0_B5_D1_82_5D_20-_20Sun_20VirtualBox-8.png нааверно каак то так
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: не нашел такого пакету в поставке armbian. возможно надо установить
<artus> я просто хз каак оно в lxde  то , ща гляну каак у меня
<artus> хотя я хз как оно сейчас в гномошеле меняетцо O_o чет тоже нифига не тривиально
<artus> заато, я откопал пол мешка тарани. осталось сходить в гамазин за пивом, сделать бекап системы, и поопробовать апгрейднуть гном :D
<artus> чет последнее время в лучших традициях - повыковыривали отовсюду все настройки :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://ozi-blog.ru/wp-content/uploads/2016/04/login_lxde-min.png вон там в уголке ru. как раз меняет язык  интерфейса
<aleksei`> утра всем
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: юзер луп по определению. чем больше у него настроек, тем быстрей он все сломает
<JohnDoe_71Rus> *глуп
<rapidsp> гуглуп?
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, не, это типа выбор в какой локализации, или с каким языком грузитцо, бывает так что недоставлены пакеты. на крысе я часто такое встречал, когда приходилось лангпаки добавлять. но вроде как хз, должно по идее работать
<artus> искаропки
<artus> aleksei`, дарофф, пашли за пиффом
<JohnDoe_71Rus> онлайн хождение за пивом?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> что то новенькое
<Baogun> JohnDoe_71Rus, ну если есть онлайн-распитие, почему не быть онлайн-походам - ставишь клиент на мартфон и вперед
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ага. с обсуждением "чего брать будем" "не эту мочу я больше пить не буду"
<Baogun> а вот нетривиальный вопрос - как из консоли залить файл логов на pastebin?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> шкрипт был
<artus> огаа, в репах, пастебинит вроде звался
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Baogun: http://termbin.com/
<artus> [/home/artus]% aptsearch pastebinit
<artus> p   pastebinit                                                                                         - клиент командной строки для pastebin                               p   pastebinit                                                                                         - клиент командной строки для pastebin
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, нуууу надо же себя каак то сагитировать на этот поход, инааче меня начнет плющить и спать захочетцо
<JohnDoe_71Rus> для агитации есть другой ресурс calend.ru
<artus> зачем нам другие ресурсы :D
<Baogun> тяк. Залил лог xorg на http://termbin.com/9dlo кто сможет подсказать как чинить?
<artus> все, затарился, можем приступать
<artus> Baogun, чего у тя за трабла то?
<Baogun> иксы не стартуют напрочь
<artus> а че за видево?
<artus> чет у тя ниодин модуль не грузитцо :D даунгрейднулся так даунгрейднулся :D
<Baogun> nvidia 840m
<artus> а дровишки какие ?
<artus> по ходу никакие
<artus> ибо ни невидия, ни нува у тя не грузитцо
<artus> дык чего ты хочеш то?
<artus> и да, пока не поставил дрова - переименуй ксоргконф
<artus> а ваащее, sgfxi в руки
<Baogun> artus, а как их поставить? и xorg.conf мне по уму не нужен
<artus> !sgfxi
<ubuntuhelp> Sgfxi — простой скрипт, позволяющий легко устанавливать и обновлять закрытые драйверы видеокарт. На сегодняшний день поддерживаются драйверы ATI fglrx и Nvidia. Установка: cd /usr/local/bin && wget -Nc smxi.org/sgfxi && chmod +x sgfxi && sgfxi -h
<JohnDoe_71Rus> зачем ему закрытые дрова
<Baogun> тяк. дрова поставил. и те и те. startx - и все повесилось
<artus> Baogun, совсем повесилось? пооставь предыдущей версии дрова
<artus> в бунте они в 16.04 сломаны нафиг.
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, выше fps в гамзях
<artus> да и тупо проще ставить :D
<artus> Baogun, а у тя писало в первый раз что нуна нуво выпилить? ты два раза запускал скрипт?
<artus> потому что если нуво не было вырублено - оно не собирает дрова
<Baogun> перезагрузился, на tty7 чернота, tty1 консоль работает. скрипт пускал дважды - вначале интел, потом нвидию, и она нуво выпилила
<artus> ну после выпила нувы ты стартовал скрипт? ксорг конфиг оно спрашивало создать?
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, да и в наш век стимоса на бунбунтах, когда невидиа клепает все еще более адекватные дрова чем проприэтарные, че не пользоватцо благами?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> на его плашку остались актуальные проприетарные?
<Baogun> artus, стартовал xorg пересоздалою толку 0
<artus> Baogun, ты 340вые ставил дрова?
<Baogun> о, теперь ia32-libs-i386 хочет впихнуть
<Baogun> я ставил то, что оно предложило - 375
<artus> лять, сделай ему апдейт -апгрейд сначала :D и поставь 340вые, там есть выбор версии чего ставить
<Baogun> artus, как ему сказать старьё поставить?
<artus> а там есть ключик -h и написано как чег овыбрать
<Baogun> artus, ему - это кому и как?
<artus> скрипту же :)
<Baogun> через apt?
 * Baogun очень юзер
<artus> sgfxi -n печатавай
<artus> стой
<Baogun> стою
<artus> sgfxi -h чего говорит
<artus> ну своими словааамиии
<artus> я так вторую бутылку приговорю и нао будет топать за добавкой, пока ты ответ родиш :D
<Baogun> много всякого говорит :)
<Baogun> щас, у меня еще предыдущая итерация запуска не закончилась.
<artus> у тебя в школе на уроках как его, кароче по чтению, краткое изложение тезисами было?
<artus> каакие я слова страшные знаю, даже не смотря на то что хохол :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: 4,9 уже собрал?
<Baogun> Running preinstal cleanup... - и висит
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, это что ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> kernel 4.9
<artus> Baogun, эммм? ты вообще с чего пишеш?
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, зачем?  я всего лиш хочу апнуть гш. нафига апать ядра я вооот за 15 лет так и не понял
<Baogun> artus, с нетбука, ноут рядом
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Ленин выступил с октябрьскими тезисами на вокзале с броневика
<artus> еединственное отличие в ядрах которое я знаю это реалтаймовое и обычное,  ибо для чпу надыть реалтайм, беез него пичальь с внетренним генератором
<artus> Baogun, ммм, а слабо прикрутить в консоль мыш и вичат? :D
<artus> я даже простю сюда броски простыней ))
<artus> да я дааже боту запретю тебя киккать :)
<artus> заато ты познаеш дзен :D
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, а, ну и то что самосборное ядро - априори говно перед ванилью :)
<artus> ибооо полюбому чет забудеш, чет не включиш. а смысл тюнить его - пропал лет 7-9 как точно
<artus> последнюю необходимость сборки ядра я ощущал на себе только во фряхе, каажись еще в 5.3 версии. иибо нуна было звук поиметь. в лине оно нафиг ненужно от слова совсем.
<Baogun> artus, я такой магии не умею, учи
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у меня на 14.04 стоит 4.6
<Baogun> тяк. 340 несовместим с xorg 1.18.4
<artus> воооо, нафиг те ксорг?
<artus> уже ж давно вайланды всякие есть
<artus> и что знать не совместим?
<artus> 340.96 у меня стоит в дебьяне
<artus> [/home/artus]% apt-cache policy xorg
<artus> xorg:
<artus>   Установлен: 1:7.7+7
<artus> кароче совместим полюбооомуу
<Baogun> а. ну да, ступил.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> mir
<artus> ну или оно, вроде они уже давно все работают бодрятчком
<artus> чет сцыкотноо апгрейдить гному на последнюю без бекапа :D а бекапитцо лень :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а бекапица некуда
<JohnDoe_71Rus> мы не ищем легких путей
<artus> нее, есть еще , 70 гигов на диске который под хом отдан. клонзилой образ ссд занимает около 24х. + первый можно снести, там в бекапе онли венда, до установки линя , таак что есть куда
<artus> нууу просто вернуть все в зад займет 5ть минут, а чинить путем отката - данунаафиг, я не готов :D
<artus> ну это если вдруг че :D
<Baogun_> тяк. Ну вот я и из консоли
<JohnDoe_71Rus> молодец. познал дзен. нафиг тебе иксы
<artus> Baogun_, теперь ставь elinks , ща вспомню каак в фреймбуфер видео показывать - и нафиг тебе те иксы
<artus> :D
<Baogun_> JohnDoe_71Rus: шоб було! да и фотки в консоли не пообрабатываешь
<Baogun_> artus: кстати, дровишка не встала
<artus> чего сказала?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> "нафиг тебе иксы" сказала :)
<artus> Baogun_, кстати, воот чисто на поржать, можеш через тот же скрипт поставить нуво дрова, и ееесли с ними нифига не стартанет - значит по женскому половому органу у тебя вообще ксорг пошел
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, каак юзать мир аль вяленого ты знаеш? доводилось?
<Baogun_> а как содержимое буфера обмена пихнуть на пастебин/термбин?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: нет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вяленый мир
<JohnDoe_71Rus> под пивко
<artus> нуу даавай учитцо, у нас есть лабораторный мышш
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, оно заканчиваетцо, нооо я еще схожу :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> блин. тут на работе еще пол дня. а у него уже пивко заканчивается
<Baogun_> http://termbin.com/ibiv
<Baogun_> это файл лога
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а где лог то?
<artus> /var/log/sgfxi/sgfxi.log
<artus> вот же :D
<artus> ижем каждый у себя ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> пичалька. у меня С D E F H только есть
<Baogun_> http://termbin.com/0u54
<Baogun_> путаю эхо с кошкой
<artus> lease see the file '/var/log/nvidia-installer.log для кого написано?
<Baogun_> artus: а старые сносить или он сам сумеет?
<Baogun_> http://termbin.com/o24k
<JohnDoe_71Rus> DISTRIB_CODENAME: xenial . хрень названная хениаль, хорошо работать не будет никада
<artus> а хз, не помню, я не плодил кучу
<artus> видать конфликт версий модулей
<artus> старые сноси нафихх
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, хватит работать, тебя пифф ждеттт
<Baogun_> а как их сносить грамотно?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> rm -rf /
<artus> несработаеть
<artus> sudo rm -rf /* надыть :D
<artus> и ешо подтвердить :D
<artus> ноооооо чревато бякой )
<artus> хотя один фиг проще переставить, туупо быстрее)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> оно подмонтированные /var /home тоже потянет или нет?
<Baogun_> ненене, Format C: уже пройденый этап ;)
<artus> конечно )
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, я блин решил в виртуалке так погнать, вобщем я забыл что в вбокс замаунтил винт хоста :D
<artus> хорошооо что следил за терминалом и мне сллиишком подозрительным показалось происходящее :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 11:11Российская ОС осталась без Times New Roman из-за санкций https://m.lenta.ru/news/2016/12/12/timesnewroman/ будет у них канонический дроид санс и паратайп
<artus> или ты про в новую систему? подтянет если у тя они на отдельных разделах
<Baogun> хм. а какой шрифт был в Лексиконе?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да, я про отдельные разделы имел
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Baogun: 16x8
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, а нафига тебе вар то?
<artus> хомяк понятно, вар то зачем?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> уже не помню. так исторически сложилось
<JohnDoe_71Rus> как раз вчера смотрел даты некоторых файлов и папок. попадался 2008-2009 год
<artus> эммм?? но зааачемммм?????
<JohnDoe_71Rus> что бы почитывать логи на пенсии
<artus> дык синкай с дропбоксом софтлинками :D
<artus> вар ваще можно чутьли не целиком в память вынести :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ага, /var/cache/aptcache
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, нафиг он тебе? раади один раз в месяц серчем пройтись по нему?
<artus> я вон тут давеча /usr/share/locale/ почистил, - 600 метров
<artus> и система теперь кушает даже с засраным кешем апт /dev/sda2          7,6G         4,6G  2,6G           64% /
<artus> а так /dev/sda2          7,6G         4,5G  2,8G           63% /
<artus> такшта жить можнооо )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: https://stokito.files.wordpress.com/2015/03/fuuuu-auto-110716.jpeg
<artus> нууу типа того :)
<Baogun> хм. а отчего оно у меня при ребуте повисло напрочь?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: надо знать что можно удалить http://lubuntu.ru/viewtopic.php?f=29&t=1565&p=30200#p30200
<artus> а хз, видать чет чломал :D дуй за пивом , без него никаакк
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Baogun: ноут? dell ?
<Baogun> JohnDoe_71Rus, фсук
<Baogun> acer
<JohnDoe_71Rus> LOL  фсук верное название
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, эммм, [/home/artus]% bones  /etc/locale.nopurge
<artus> USE_DPKG
<artus> MANDELETE
<artus> SHOWFREEDSPACE
<artus> VERBOSE
<artus> en
<artus> en_US
<artus> en_US.UTF-8
<artus> ru
<artus> ru_RU
<artus> ru_RU.CP1251
<artus> ru_RU.UTF-8
<artus> ru_UA
<artus> ru_UA.UTF-8
<artus> и запускаеш бличбит, и не париш себе моск
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ааааа. флудер!
<artus> ненуди :D
<artus> @mode +v artus
<artus> доволен? :D
<artus> @mode -v artus
<artus> хотя я же простыни не бросаю ))
<artus> правило то для залетных, которые если ушш начнут фигачить простыни, то начнууттт ))
<SergeyIT> утра
<artus> ооо, дедушка сироожааа пришел ^_^
<artus> SergeyIT, приветствую уважаемый :)
<SergeyIT> здорово!
<Baogun> SergeyIT, доброго
<artus> а мыы тут морально разлагаемсяяя :D присоединяйся )
<SergeyIT> я на выходных домашний комп апгрейдил (
<SergeyIT> возился, чтобы винХР не переставлять (
<Baogun> сборище некрофилов и извращенцев ;)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> SergeyIT: а какие с ней могут быть проблемы? кроме физического отсутствия дров под железо
<Baogun> гуру, подскажите, в каком логе может быть инфа про зависание при ребуте компа?
<SergeyIT> старые дрова снести аккуратно, потом новые поставить
<artus> Baogun, ататаааа, ато по кааак начну по ушам матерью с кааким то ископаемым атлоном стучать :D  у которого дааже agp видево на борту не имеетцо :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Baogun: ни в каком. оно виснет и не успевает писать
<artus> Baogun, ты дрова старые все удалил?
<artus> Baogun, через sgfxi воткни нуводрайвер
<Baogun> artus, А как их снести-то правильно, чтобы хвостов не оставить?
<artus> у тя ноут есть? на ооф страничку скрипта зайти не? :)
<Baogun> !sgfxi
<ubuntuhelp> Sgfxi — простой скрипт, позволяющий легко устанавливать и обновлять закрытые драйверы видеокарт. На сегодняшний день поддерживаются драйверы ATI fglrx и Nvidia. Установка: cd /usr/local/bin && wget -Nc smxi.org/sgfxi && chmod +x sgfxi && sgfxi -h
<artus> и ваще, в 16.04 бунте невидия дрова не работают. в плане любой левый драйвер кроме нувы. таам кажись только определенные не нуво остались рабочие
<SergeyIT> у меня работают
<artus> у меня кстати бунта 16/04 прожила минут 10ть, пока не поставил дрова на видео, ооосле чего она зависла таак весело, что даже рекаверимод не давала :D а из под чрута чинить было лень )
<SergeyIT> хотя, только что ати карту поставил, вместо невидео
<artus> SergeyIT, 16/04 и проприетарные невидиадрова?
<SergeyIT> да, были, по перешел на нуво gf 6200
<SergeyIT> скорости хватает
<artus> ну последние в ней тоочно не работают. эт даже на форумах обсосано уже. может из реп разве что.
<SergeyIT> так из реп и надо, остальное - русская рулетка
<artus> реп гавнооо :D
<artus> ой, а мы о чем? :D
<SergeyIT> репу чешем )
<artus> аа, ууу :D
<artus> Baogun, ну что слабак, еще не сдался?
<Baogun> тяк. вроде бы все на нуво перевел. а иксы не стартятся
<Baogun> http://termbin.com/hz7p
<artus> паздравляю, у тебя сломано вообще все :D вобщем сноси нафиг это убожество :)
<Baogun> artus, а у меня LiveUSB черный экран дает после граба
<SergeyIT> а что за видео?
<artus> нууу это тебе карму чистить :D
<Baogun> nvidia 840m
<SergeyIT> в инете много чего есть про проблемы с этой картой в убунту
<Baogun> SergeyIT, есть. а решения нет :)
<SergeyIT> посмотрел - некоторые решили проблему
<SergeyIT> по-английски смотрел
<Baogun> SergeyIT, а ссылочку можно?
<Baogun> кстати, странно: при обычном старте оно мне рисует экран загрузки, но вместо loginScreen - чернота...
 * Baogun понимает, что ничерта не понимает
<SergeyIT> я вот так в гугле искал - "nvidia geforce 840m linux black screen"
<artus> а даавайте че нить сломаем
 * Baogun бурчит "уже ж сломали"
<artus> а где кураажжж?
<artus> сломал панимаш втихаря, и сам радуешся, а топарищей порадовать?
<artus> Baogun, ануу не спааатьььь
<SergeyIT> я начинился, ломать не хочу (
<Baogun> я не сплю, я логи читаю и пытаюсь понять, отчего иксы дохнут
<SergeyIT> материнку сменил еще и на работе - вздулись кондеры
<SergeyIT> теперь перепаивать надо
<Baogun> благо сообразил, как отключить автозапук Иксов
<SergeyIT> в упсе батареи сменил, дома тоже надо... или новую упсу купить
<artus> оо, а мне теоретически дистилята бы плеснуть в батарейку. и оживет :) реанимировать чтоль
<artus> интересно, кууда нафиг упал мой вебсервак с знцой, нипарядоккк
<artus> Baogun, неспааатььььььь
<SergeyIT> artus, может ты упал? Попробуй встать и посмотреть - вдруг сервак на месте
<artus> да неее, я пока еще над столом :D нуу он упал еще вчера вечером, или позавчера, ноо до сих пор не поднялся, и я уже начаинаю волноватцо
<SergeyIT> и артус упал (
<Baogun> интересно девки пляшуть... автоматом иксы не стартуют (черный экран рисуют). а из консоли стартуют...
<SergeyIT> значит логи смотри
<Baogun_> при попытке стартануть synaptic оно ругается: http://termbin.com/4dr8
<JohnDoe_71Rus> пристрели росинанта
<Baogun> JohnDoe_71Rus, а толку? liveUSB не пашет, как систему ставить?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> netinstall
<Baogun_> И где я эту команду запущу? из-под рута в recoveru mode?
<Baogun_> И где я эту команду запущу? из-под рута в recovery mode?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://askubuntu.com/questions/203122/how-do-i-do-a-minimal-install-without-an-internet-connection и то же самое с установкой по сети есть
<artus> арр, я фпичали
<JohnDoe_71Rus> уронился сервер?
<Baogun> artus, его унесли?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> :)
<Baogun> JohnDoe_71Rus, и мне эту минимал исошку вкатать на флешку?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> можно на флешку.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> только внимательней на этапе установки загрузчика
<Baogun> JohnDoe_71Rus, unetbootin про загрузчик не спрашивает. bkb ns ghj ghjwtcc ecnfyjdrb&
<Baogun> JohnDoe_71Rus, или ты про установку?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> про установку
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, да нет, я проосто чутка взбешен, когда мокрощелка еще не вылезшая из за парты, пытаетцо меня упрекнуть в незнании языка, по причине забытого мягкого знака и заведомо записывает в неучи. и чет я слишком поздно вспомнил
<artus> что сему языку я отродясь не обучался, и как то уровень  владения оным у меня адин хрен вышу чем у большенства коренных носителей :D
<Baogun> ну у меняя там Uefi - nfr xnj hbltncz gjvexbnmcz
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Baogun: тогда следует почитать про netinstall + uefi
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я пока с mbr работал
<Baogun> artus, ругаться с энтими "гуру" - что воду толочь
<artus> Baogun, ой, было бы с кем ругатцо :D с плесенью пишушей "я вышел с дома" ? :D
<Baogun> artus,  «Она схватила ему за руку и неоднократно спросила: где ты девал деньги?»
<artus> Baogun, ненеее, я же гворю, чело которое кичитцо тся и в следуйщем же предложении сует с там где должно быть из. я хз, но меня прям вымораживает
<artus> хотя может чего за последние 30 лет в правилах грамматики изменилось
<Baogun> artus, изменились только мозги - поглупели...
<artus> нооо откуда столько пафоса набралосььь ?
<SergeyIT> правила теперь не учат, а придумывают свои
<Baogun> ну и поведение "я возвышусь путём втаптывания теб в грязь" стало нормой
<artus> причем у откровенно тупых созданий. которые гордятцо знанием 2х правил грамматики и полные нули по физике 7го класа. прчием банально физика твердых тел, не говоря уже про раздел оптики и зачатков электрики :D
<artus> хотя чему удивлятцо. мы в  школе к екзаменам детекторные приемники собирали, и на основе желатина пытались получить искуственную кожу чтоб замаскировать провода наушников :D а эти неучи тольки делают что срут в интернетах
<artus> :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: https://otvet.mail.ru/question/183120468 но к предмету рекламы имхо далекое отношение
<artus> аааааааа, ты меня добить решил? :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: потому что приемник в ухо уже есть. и провода маскировать не надо
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну ты про 7-й класс напомнил. я вспомнил что хотел погуглить эту тему
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, там того, андрей просветленный у них по ходу дела заводила :D
<artus> прям сказал как отрезал :D
<artus> Baogun, нууу где ты пропал то?
<artus> фееричная фраза амеровских сценористов, именно так, через о. при запуске лацера который почемуто взывает кубик льда. линзы нагрелись, ок. вобщем даже линзы нужно прогревать прежде чем из лязера пулять :D
<artus> ой, сори, они микроволны через оптические линзы прогоняли. теперь понятно почему кубик взорвался
<aleksei`> ого, какое тут оживление ))
<aleksei`> artus, ты там за пЫвом звал? ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: лазер исключительно для визуального нацеливания?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> он уже выпил
<JohnDoe_71Rus> почти все
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, там как оказалосось это была не лазерная а микроволновая установка. видать меня смутила батарея линз с одинаковым фокусным растоянием , причем без каакого либо более-мение хоть на глаз равномерного размещения
<artus> aleksei`, третий раз я не пойду :D
<artus> я ж дурак забыл что микроволны линзами то и фокусируютцо
<JohnDoe_71Rus> частично
<aleksei`> ну и ладно, раз выпил. всё равно на работе не употребляю )
<artus> aleksei`, слабак :D
<aleksei`> причём тут слабак? просто я не так суров ))
<artus> я же говрюю слабак :D
<artus> aleksei`, а договоритцо с начальством? или оно тоже не тогой?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> оно  в юбке ходит
<aleksei`> договорицо о том чтоб бухать на работе? ))
<tagezi> утра всем
<artus> ооо, если в юпппке давай его сюдааа
<aleksei`> tagezi, и тебе
<artus> tagezi, вооот только ты не говори что ты не пьешшш
<tagezi> воду? пью.. ещё пью куринный бульён и кифир
<tagezi> кофе по утрам
<tagezi> так что я пью :)
<aleksei`> вообще сисадмину бухать опасно на работе, появляются забытые пароли и т.д. ))
<artus> aleksei`, абижаишш дарагой, зачем на работеее. если начинаеш пить - наступает обеденный перерыв на выходной праждник
<artus> aleksei`, нед, столько ты всеравно на работе не ывпьеш :D
<artus> ииибо каак минимум планируеш добиратцо домой
<JohnDoe_71Rus> одного знакомого после выпить тянет в консольку, переустанавливать
<aleksei`> artus, ну я как бы живу в 5 мин. от работы ... )))
<artus> нее, ну это я когдато перед работой чет забылся, и умудрился всосать пол ящика темного пива и бутылку конины. пока мне не напомнили что каак бе нифига не выходные, все щеще, пока что
<tagezi> artus: угу, планируешь планируешь, и всё равно просыпаешься с головной болью на казантипе голый среди блядей :)
<artus> aleksei`, читер, дааа??? )) пользуешся положением? ))
<artus> tagezi, ну норм же :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в соседнем кабинете от серверной он живет. через стенку))
<artus> это тебе не в удмуртии гдето, голый, среди оленеводов
<aleksei`> был опыт пЫчальный, решили мы как-то переустановить сервера, взяли пару ящиков пЫва, бутыль водочки и начали инсталить ... наутро все вкурили что паролей никто не запомнил )))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> во-во. он тоже пароли не записывал. теперь у него правило
<tagezi> ну, если есть физический доступ - это не долго поправить
<artus> херня, взламываютцо за 15 минут с бутылкой минералки
<aleksei`> tagezi, да это всё понятно, это так, к слову было сказанно )
<artus> вооот менять на почтах, не своих, по пьяни, ээто ненадо :D
<aleksei`> ну или от кербероса на аутентификацию сменить и потом пол дня вкуривать что же с активки не подтягиваются юзвери ))
<artus> ибо нехрен в этом болоте плескатцо
<artus> нуу какие нафиг керберосы, оно тебе наадо?
<aleksei`> вот и я о том же, надо будет как-нить собраться, затариться пЫвом и навести порядок!!!
<artus> тут не думать надо, а уже в традицию превратить давно :D
<aleksei`> да лень всё ... ))
<aleksei`> если работает и всех устраивает, зачем трогать? )
<artus> скучный ты :)
<aleksei`> ну дЫк зачем напрягацо, если всё крутится и так? )
<artus> я ж грю, слабак :D
<aleksei`> я просто не так суров как ты ))
<artus> хватит искать отмазки :D
<aleksei`> читаю и вижу что 840м нвидю завести не смогли?
<artus> смогли, проосто не захотели :D
<aleksei`> как-то 105м заводил на 16 бубунте
<aleksei`> sudo nvidia xconfig мне помог )
<artus> ты логи ксорга не смотрел? там модуль нннааа... север посылает )
<aleksei`> навернео чёт пропустил )
<aleksei`> кста бывает что тупо глючит splash, его тупо в грубе отключает и магия свершается )
<artus> aleksei`, проснись, ископаемое. сплеш по дефолту в губе отключен последние года 4ре как
<aleksei`> дЫа?
<aleksei`> /etc/default/grub   GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<aleksei`> свежая, только что накаченая 16 лтска
<artus> GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR=`lsb_release -i -s 2> /dev/null || echo Debian`
<artus> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet"
<artus> говно твоя бунта :D
<aleksei`> гЫ )
<aleksei`> там крч на каком-то буржуйскоф форуме отрыл, что сплеш этот как-то не дружит с некоторыми дисплеями
<aleksei`> *буржуйском
<artus> если у тебя не срт - пофиг
<aleksei`> та не, про лцд речь шла
<artus> если у тебя есть лсд , мониторы тебе нафиг ненужны
<aleksei`> лечилось - либо отключением сплеша вообще, либо в иксконфиге modevadidation "nototalsizecheck", как-то так
<artus> ааррр, наркоман. в кааком нафиг иксконфиге, если у тебя не работают иксы. и соответственно данного конфига у тебя нет априори
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в современной бубунте xorg.conf нету даже если иксы работают
<artus> а сплеш раком стартующий дм ставит, но при этом запускает иксы как таковые. а ежели у тебя не стартуют иксы - то сплеш то тут причем
<aleksei`> artus, ну если дрова накатываешь, потом nvidia-xconfig и абракадабра - xorg.conf
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, его там нет еще с 11й версии)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да
<artus> aleksei`, угу, при условии что дрова встали :D
<aleksei`> ye ņj lf
<aleksei`> ну это да
<artus> а если они встали - у тя такой проблеммы нету)
<aleksei`> тогда как истинный гуру сидишь и радуешься консоли
<aleksei`> я просто своим опытом поделился. ничего больше ))
<artus> или каак мудренный опытом аксакал, забиваеш, достаеш из под стола бутылку джина, загружаешся в венду, и ломишся убивать всякую компутерную нежить :D
<aleksei`> кстати, хочу поизвращаться, через вайн варфейс запустить )
<artus> каак созрееш до варфрейма - маякуй
<aleksei`> варфрейм? о_0
<andrex> вай фрей
<andrex> ше вы тут задроить решили и без меня)
<artus> оо, оно проснулось :D
<andrex> сам ты
<aleksei`> да не задротить. чисто в образовательных целях)
<andrex> я синька чмо
<andrex> был в выходные
<andrex> симулятор китаяца оставь лучше ))
<SergeyIT> такое впечатление, что выходные еще не кончились )
<andrex> п*
<aleksei`> SergeyIT, эт почему? )
<SergeyIT> по вашим разговорам )
<SergeyIT> отходняк прям
<andrex> да
<aleksei`> просто понедельник - день тяжёлый
<andrex> после выходных рещко понедельник
<andrex> прям неожидал что после воскресенья понедельник)
<andrex> думал суббота
<SergeyIT> хорошо не после пятницы
<andrex> ну после пятницы яб точно не ожидал
<SergeyIT> от головы до хвоста 5 метров, а от хвоста до головы 3
<artus> наркоманы, что с вас взять
<SergeyIT> ктоб говорил
<Baogun> вы таки будете смеяться, но я апгрейдился на 16.10 и на предпоследнее ядро. И пока всё работает...
<|cub|> а ты рисковый)
<Baogun> терять-то нечего
<Baogun> вот только проблема с зависаниями при выключении/перезагрузке осталась...
<Baogun> как бы их отловить...
<fobo7> привет всем
<fobo7> есть вопрос
<fobo7> windows xp, два монитора, в режиме дублирования , видео воспроизводится только на 1-ом моинторе
<masters> хм...вы, кажется, немножко каналом ошиблись
<Baogun> это - канал об аниме
<fobo7> ниче так
<fobo7> нормуль
<fobo7> думаю вдруг из 36 у кого-то есть мозги
<tagezi> > из 36  :)
<Baogun> fobo7, пироги печет сапожник?
<fobo7> смотрю по нулям
<tagezi> причем у всех
<Baogun> интересно, почему он не уходит?
<anonymous_IRC> Привет всем.
<anonymous_IRC> Компилирую GLFS.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> поздравляем
<stas_mobile> привет, сообщество!
<stas_mobile> куда артуса дели?
<stas_mobile> забанили, штоле? ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> весь день тут был. пиво пил
<JohnDoe_71Rus> дрова на нвидию и хсорг переставляли
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<stas_mobile> кто-нибудь еще, кроме артуса, юзает виичат?
<Sergey_IT> извращенцев больше нет
<stas_mobile> ))
<stas_mobile> Sergey_IT: дело привычки
<stas_mobile> суть остается
<Sergey_IT> привычки - это удел слабых )
<stas_mobile> дооа)
<stas_mobile> чистить зубы, например
<Sergey_IT> зачем? И так сами выпадут, без химии
<stas_mobile> зачем волосы мыть/стричь?
<Sergey_IT> привычки - это иное )
<stas_mobile> пагубные, штоле?
<stas_mobile> Sergey_IT: не вижу плохого в привычке, если она не властвует над тобой
<stas_mobile> когда ты сожешь откащаться от нее или сменить
<Sergey_IT> привыкнуть можно ко всему
<Sergey_IT> если есть желание
<Sergey_IT> вот сколько времены ты используешь вичат?
<stas_mobile> поставил глянуть
<stas_mobile> сравнил с ирсси
<Sergey_IT> а причем тогда тут привычка?
<stas_mobile> потому что привык к профанити))
<stas_mobile> джаббер клиент
<Sergey_IT> клиент значения не имеет
<stas_mobile> суть та же
<Sergey_IT> зри в корень! )
<stas_mobile> без разницы, по большому счету, в каком окне я вижу текст
<stas_mobile> окно терминала
<stas_mobile> или клиента
<stas_mobile> мне интересен автокомплит
<stas_mobile> настроил его артус или юзает дефолт
<stas_mobile> вот и вест мой интерес))
<Sergey_IT> ленивые плачут дважды... ввел текст и не мучаешься
<stas_mobile> так и я не мучаюсь
<stas_mobile> ввел текст и фсьо))
<Sergey_IT> а зачем автокомплит?
<stas_mobile> Sergey_IT: как будто о разном говорим)
<stas_mobile> если бы я спросил так -- кто кроме артуса пьет туборг?
<Sergey_IT> а кто?
#ubuntu-ru 2016-12-13
<aleksei`> всем утра
<SCHAAP137> доброе утро
<chelovek> vqek
<chelovek> Привет всем, появились проблемы - обновился до 16.04 перестал работать тач пад, что делать
<diskin> chelovek, привет, а если загрузиться с флешки или диска с 16.04, в режиме live, там работает?
<chelovek> не пробовал, я новичок, купил маленький ноутбук для работы с убунту 14.04 уже установленной, решил обновиться через систему обновлений и вот результат
<rapidsp> зайди в управление драйверами, может там предложит проприетарный
<chelovek> благодарю ,попробую
<diskin> chelovek, а точно не зацепил Fn+F1 или какая там комбинация отключает тачпад?
<chelovek> а какая включает, эта же?
<diskin> и кстати, мышка не вставлена? есть иногда функция автоматически отключить тачпад, если подключена мышь
<diskin> да, эта же, туда-сюда :)
<diskin> только это у меня Fn+F1, а как у тебя там надо смотреть на кнопках
<chelovek> видимо у меня другая, не включился
<chelovek> мышка работает , вставил потому что тач перестал реагировать
<chelovek> машинка делл 3162, какая должна быть картинка на кнопке, может кто знает сочетание кнопок
<rapidsp> ну погугли же :)
<chelovek> да уже вторые сутки гуглю нет примеров по деллу
<JohnDoe_71Rus> картинка рука с пальцем
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нативно же
<rapidsp> ну первая же ссылка в гугле :)))) http://www.dell.com/support/article/ru/ru/rubsdt1/SLN114937/ru
<swatchel> вроде для тачпада нужно скриптик написать
<rapidsp> посмотри управление драйверами. наверняка вендора руками дров ставили
<rapidsp> или на сайте же dell
<swatchel> вот тут посмотри http://muhas.ru
<swatchel> там чел эту тему несколько раз побеждал)
<chelovek> эту ссылку с делл я уже пробовал моей модели нет, а первая табличка не работает
<chelovek> благодарю счас почитаю
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://certification.ubuntu.com/hardware/201511-20043/
<chelovek> по последней ссылке зашел , там всё на английском, если знаете что делать подскажите пожалуйста
<rapidsp> Настройки - Управление драйверами
<rapidsp> для начала
<JohnDoe_71Rus> там написано что машинка сертифицирована на 14.04 с которой и продается
<chelovek> то есть с 16.04 работать не будет?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не гарантируется
<JohnDoe_71Rus> сам видишь, работает но не все как надо
<chelovek> по глупости свей всё испортил, а вернуть назад можно 14.04
<swatchel> заново установи 14.04 и будет счастье
<swatchel> скачиваешь с оф сайта
<swatchel> на флэшку
<swatchel> флэку делаешь загрузочной
<swatchel> в биосе ставишь грузить с флэхи
<swatchel> и все
<chelovek> видимо так и придётся, всех благодарю, если есть ещё варианты буду рад
<rapidsp> ой не факт
<rapidsp> вендор же мог на чистую ось свой блоб поставить, который при обновлении просто спилился.
<chelovek> может опять косяк быть
<rapidsp> chelovek, да зайди ты в управление драйверами
<rapidsp> 2 секунды, а шанс есть :)
<chelovek> да зашёл там два драйвера, попробовать второй
<rapidsp> что про них написано?
<chelovek> открытое по ну и название
<rapidsp> открытое уже установлено
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Touchpad Unknown DLL0725:01 06CB:7D47
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Unknown SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad
<JohnDoe_71Rus> там 2 варианта тачпада может чтоять.
<chelovek> то есть попробовать второй драйвер запустить, правильно понял
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а какие драйвера у тебя там написаны?
<rapidsp> на сайте у делла похоже нет дров для 16.04
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а то может там на видео драйвер предлагает
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хоспадя, какой сайт дела. все давно в ядре и модулях
<JohnDoe_71Rus> виндовые замашки
<chelovek> один синаптик второй воркарауд
<chelovek> ну это по русски
<JohnDoe_71Rus> попробуй синаптик
<JohnDoe_71Rus> он распространенный, много где есть
<chelovek> он как раз и работает, другой скачать
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну значит другой
<chelovek> хорошо , ещё раз благодарю
<chelovek> тач пад заработал
<diskin> гуд, после чего же?
<chelovek> может кому пригодится - вклю чил второй драйвер, перезагрузил - не работает, переключил снова на синаптик, перезагрузил и после перезагрузки начал работать дай бог чтобы без сбоев
<rapidsp> обычное шаманство :)
<chelovek> ещё раз всех благодарю, всем успехов;)
<SergeyIT> ку
<rapidsp> re
<SergeyIT> да уж, компы с предустановленной убунтой - это антиреклама
<Admin1488> Мож кто хнает как на unifi обновить busy box
<Admin1488>  SergeyIT: да уж, компы с предустановленной убунтой - это антиреклама
<Admin1488> +
<Admin1488>  unifi обновить busy box
<Admin1488> Или он там с прошивкой идет
<rapidsp> блин как  оказыццо ломается блокировка
<rapidsp> из соседней косоли убиваем gnome-screensaver и сессия разблокирована :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ты попади в консоль с правами убийства gnome-screensaver
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у меня его к примеру нет
<rapidsp> ну это уже другая история
<rapidsp> наверняка сценарии придумать можно
<rapidsp> это мне напоминает, как в винде вместо скринсейвера cmd.exe подсовывали :)
<SergeyIT> я его и так убиваю при установке, за ненадобностью
<rapidsp> а как станцию блочишь?
<SergeyIT> зачем? Закрыл комнату и всё
<JohnDoe_71Rus> зачем
<rapidsp> ))
<rapidsp> ну там сикурити и все такое :)
<rapidsp> ну что собсна расстроило. при блокировке видимо схватило русскую раскладку и пароль не принимало, как только не изгалялся. убил сейвер и зашел :)
<rapidsp> и задумался... :)
<Sergey_IT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Sergey_IT, Fail!
#ubuntu-ru 2016-12-14
<aleksei`> всем утра
<rapidsp> а чем мы изображения в gtk правим?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в чем?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> rapidsp: https://pinta-project.com/pintaproject/pinta/ не?
<rapidsp> спасибо. gnome-paint поиском нашел :)
<SergeyIT> трудное это дело - что-нибудь найти (
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не. найти дело простое
<JohnDoe_71Rus> самое трудное сформировать запрос
<rapidsp> у мен проканало "paint gnome ubuntu" :)
<SergeyIT> в синаптике  "paint" и сразу установка ;)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> щупал его в далеком 2010. жуткая штука. уж лучше пинта
<rapidsp> ну что мне надо было сделала. а там все равно год не понадобится :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> скриншоты кадрировать очень быстро
<rapidsp> ну мне кнопочку надо было подчеркнуть :)
<rapidsp> красненьким :)
<SergeyIT> так фломастер же!
<rapidsp> фломастер не держится долго
<SergeyIT> есть долгоживущие )
<SergeyIT> а лучше как предки - вырубать письмена в камне
<rapidsp> первые самые трушные носители :)
<rapidsp> вот где был хард так хард :)
<SergeyIT> это да, это вам не нанотехнологии!
<SergeyIT> а вот интересно - это запатентовано?
<rapidsp> полюбасу
<rapidsp> мс или аппле
<rapidsp> ну или церетели )))
<SergeyIT> не, церетели ваятель, а не писатель
<artus> че тут интересненького?
<andrex> спят все
<JohnDoe_71Rus> спятили все
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<artus> прям все спятили?
<Sergey_IT> спят или что?
#ubuntu-ru 2016-12-15
<JohnDoe_71Rus> зачем обновлять ядра https://habrahabr.ru/post/317548/ пример
<aleksei`> всем утра
<aleksei`> странно, purge-old-kernels говорит что нет таких ))) а их мнооого
<aleksei`> эхх, рано ещё 16 лтску юзать )
<artus> утррр, млекопитающие
<rapidsp> алкопитающие
<artus> поддерживаю :D
<aleksei`> а как такое не поддержать? )
<artus> дык ты же сачкуеш постоянно :) тоже мне поддержатель)
<SergeyIT> утра
<SergeyIT> поздно 16.04 использовать, надо 18.04 ждать
<JohnDoe71rus> 18.04 будет финалочка z я,
<JohnDoe71rus> z z
<penelopa> Привет!
<penelopa> Добрый день!
<penelopa> Ntcn
<SergeyIT> День!.. А добрый ли?
<SergeyIT> о, уже бага, раскладка не переключается
<rapidsp> test
<ubuntuhelp> rapidsp, Failed!
<anonymous_IRC> test
<ubuntuhelp> anonymous_IRC, Fail!
<anonymous_IRC> test
<ubuntuhelp> anonymous_IRC, Есть контакт.
<anonymous_IRC> test
<ubuntuhelp> anonymous_IRC, Понг понг понг...
<anonymous_IRC> ubuntuhelp: test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<revolucioner> Тест
<|cub|> failed
<anonymous_IRC> test
<ubuntuhelp> anonymous_IRC, Failed!
<anonymous_IRC> testing
<anonymous_IRC> make
<anonymous_IRC> help
<anonymous_IRC> '/exit'
<anonymous_IRC> '/quit'
<valsinats> привет, сообщество!
<diskin> valsinats, привет
<redsabotage> Тест
<Sergey_IT> фейлд
<valsinats> Sergey_IT: ты за бота уже)
<redsabotage> Тест
<valsinats> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<valsinats> !тест
<Sergey_IT> почему за? Я бот (
#ubuntu-ru 2016-12-16
<goodeeny_> Привет!
<goodeeny_> ubuntuhelp !goodeeny
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='goodeeny'
<goodeeny_> Привет!
<goodeeny_> ?
<aleksei`> всем утра
<goodeeny_> Привет!
<aleksei`> опаа, артус комп начал выключать? ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кризис, энергоносители дорожают
<goodeeny> hi
<|cub|> привет
<goodeeny> Кто нибудь может помочь по проблеме в посте http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=285135.0
<goodeeny> хелп, пжл
<diskin> goodeeny, подозреваешь, что на карте отключен вайфай, и включить его можно с помощью killswitch?
<goodeeny> да, подозреваю, что по умолчанию отключен адаптер, а так как он ноутбучный, а стоит не в ноуте, возможно его надо заставить включиться... попробую заклеить 20pin... а про килсвитч сейчас почитаю...
<diskin> http://askubuntu.com/questions/793416/cant-get-wifi-to-work-on-ubuntu-16-04-with-intel-wireless-7260-rev-c3
<diskin> похоже, не поможет, так как там он виден в lspci
<diskin> а что в lsusb?
<goodeeny> адаптер вроде не usbшный
<goodeeny> rfkill list all производит вывод:  0: hci0: Bluetooth Soft blocked: no Hard blocked: no ... и более ничего...
<goodeeny> по памяти в выводе lsusb адаптер не проскакивал...
<goodeeny> да...вчера я натыкался на тот топик... пробовал безрезультатно...тк адаптера система не видит...
<goodeeny> еще посмотрб в биосе в разделе про питание... может там, что отключено...
<tagezi> утра всем
<anonymous_IRC> Hello.
<anonymous_IRC> test
<ubuntuhelp> anonymous_IRC, Failed!
<anonymous_IRC> ubuntuhelp: test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<anonymous_IRC> test 2
<anonymous_IRC> make check
<anonymous_IRC> Собираю свой дистрибутив. :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> одобряю
<goodeeny> hi!
<rapidsp> ping
<ubuntuhelp> rapidsp, Ну понг, и что?
<anonymous_IRC> ping
<ubuntuhelp> anonymous_IRC, Fail!
<anonymous_IRC> pong
<anonymous_IRC> hello
<anonymous_IRC> bash
<anonymous_IRC> ping6
<anonymous_IRC> ping
<ubuntuhelp> anonymous_IRC, Понг понг понг...
<anonymous_IRC> ping
<ubuntuhelp> anonymous_IRC, Fail!
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а чё сразу не root
<anonymous_IRC> ping'
<anonymous_IRC> root
<tagezi> anonymous_IRC: слышь, заканчивай
<anonymous_IRC> Копирую каталог с дистрибутивом и буду распаковывать.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> имя уже придумал?
<anonymous_IRC> JohnDoe_71Rus: нет ещё. Но ядро, скорее всего, будет Hurd.
<anonymous_IRC> Тут кто-то знает про ядро Hurd?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тут про убунту не знают. а ты про hurd
<anonymous_IRC> А я хочу стать настоящим ГНУ/Линуксоидом, поставив дистрибутив с нуля (не LFS).
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Сейчас Hurd работает на компьютерах с архитектурой x86, однако уже много лет находится в состоянии, далёком от стабильной версии. Скептики сомневаются, что в ближайший разумный промежуток времени Hurd достигнет уровня стабильности и прост
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а стоит ли оно?
<tagezi> да не стоит
<tagezi> но человеку делать больше нечего, вот он и ставит
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тогда тебе фряху или федору. кто там из сырцов вырастает
<tagezi> и вообще не понятно зачем приходить на убунту и спрашивать про шард, если его дебиан поддерживает.. если ещё поддерживает
<tagezi> фидора пакеты
<anonymous_IRC> Жаль, что GCC зависит, например от zlib. Не выйдет поставить полную систему GNU, некоторые не-GNU части нужны.
<tagezi> эм
<anonymous_IRC> Ой.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> напиши свою реализацию, без зависимостей. это опенсорц, детка
<tagezi> интересно, а что там ещё не свободного?
<anonymous_IRC> tagezi: zlib свободен.
<anonymous_IRC> tagezi: это просто не GNU-проект.
<tagezi> ну, ты уж определись что у тебя свободно, а что нет
<rapidsp> gentoo?
<anonymous_IRC> GNU/Linux from Scratch without book.
<tagezi> генту у него стопудово не гну :)
<tagezi> и дебиан не гну...
<anonymous_IRC> tagezi: Ututo XS нормально. Если они вырежут несвободную часть.
<tagezi> и те 100500 линухов которые сам столкман назвал гну, у него всёравно не гну :)
<anonymous_IRC> tagezi: Ututo XS основан на Gentoo.
<anonymous_IRC> Не GNU, а GNU/Linux-libre.
<anonymous_IRC> Советую всем пользователям Linux перейти на Linux-libre. Там нет блобов.
<anonymous_IRC> linux-libre.fsfla.org
<tagezi> и снащаься с видео :)
<anonymous_IRC> MPEG = плохо. В моём дистрибутиве не будет.
<anonymous_IRC> Патенты же.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> anonymous_IRC: куда бежать если на Linux-libre половина девайсов в ноуте не работает? потому что firmware нету
<anonymous_IRC> JohnDoe_71Rus: уничтожь ноутбук.
<anonymous_IRC> JohnDoe_71Rus: на моём всё идёт без несвободного ПО. Несколько СВОБОДНЫХ драйверов нужно скачать для яркости экрана.
<anonymous_IRC> JohnDoe_71Rus: я их не скачиваю, вдруг они всё-таки несвободны.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> wifi?
<anonymous_IRC> JohnDoe_71Rus: я сейчас по Wi-Fi подключён.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а если wifi не взлетает
<anonymous_IRC> JohnDoe_71Rus: Trisquel GNU/Linux 7.0, KDE
<anonymous_IRC> JohnDoe_71Rus: кабель
<JohnDoe_71Rus> за собой бухту тянуть?
<anonymous_IRC> JohnDoe_71Rus: кабели всегда будут. :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это ж ноутбук
<anonymous_IRC> JohnDoe_71Rus: тогда замени сетевое оборудование.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это ж ноутбук
<anonymous_IRC> JohnDoe_71Rus: пусть не работает, но несвободного ПО не нужно.
<anonymous_IRC> JohnDoe_71Rus: если в моём ноутбуке что-то не так, я на стриме (на сайте дистрибутива) его уничтожу.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> по поводу несвободного. в данный момент отключил в огнелисе плагин flash. обидно когда на мордокниге или еще где ролики не показывает. включать лома
<anonymous_IRC> JohnDoe_71Rus: но перед этим куплю Libreboot-совместимое устройство.
<anonymous_IRC> JohnDoe_71Rus: в IceCat есть аддон, который это фиксит.
<anonymous_IRC> JohnDoe_71Rus: я вообще на половину сайтов не захожу.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а мне подаришь Libreboot-совместимый нубук?
<tagezi> только на половыину? :))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> :)
<anonymous_IRC> JohnDoe_71Rus: если на пожертвованиях смогу получить Bitcoin'ы, то да.
<anonymous_IRC> JohnDoe_71Rus: ты знаешь про Bitcoin вообще?
<tagezi> anonymous_IRC: а ты вообще правила канала читал?
<anonymous_IRC> tagezi: кинь прямую ссылку.
<anonymous_IRC> tagezi: я не хочу по гугловской переходить.
<tagezi> у тебя в шапке ссылка
<JohnDoe_71Rus> anonymous_IRC: слышал. очередной мыльный пузырь
<tagezi> иди тогда на сайт и читай там
<anonymous_IRC> JohnDoe_71Rus: Facepalm.
<anonymous_IRC> JohnDoe_71Rus: я вообще обычными деньгами не буду пользоваться. ТОЛЬКО БИТКОЙН!
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну маладец.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хлебушку с молочком в соседнем магазине получится за битки купить?
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: заканчивай кормить :)
<anonymous_IRC> JohnDoe_71Rus: взломать их сайты, заставить принимать.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: я домой уже скоро
<anonymous_IRC> JohnDoe_71Rus: *принимать криптовалюту
<artus> туц
<fobo7> привет всем, вопрос в дебина на оболочке кде не работает нажати не тачпад, указатель двигается но на нажатие не реагирует
<fobo7> всем спасибо
<fobo7> решил
<fobo7> sudo или su root
<fobo7> apt-get install kde-config-touchpad
#ubuntu-ru 2016-12-17
<spaik> приыет - есть те кто умеет работать с playonlinux?
<spaik> ладно вопрос как на убунте запустить танки?
<artus> туц
<tagezi> сам ты туц
<tagezi> spaik: всмысле: "Как убунту запустить на танке?" :)
<JohnDoe6> в россии на танках МСВС если только
<artus> внезапно апнулся на 9й дебьян, даже все работает что работало :D
<artus> праавда каак была трабла с acpi по ходу так и осталось. вобщем скорее всего грешу на конфиг железа. ибо не тушит комп ежели попытатцо его вырубить с запущеным софтом. нуу да не смертельно. но гномь 3.22.2 приехал.
<artus> tagezi, а нафига бунта на танке. дебьян нашефсе :D
<tagezi> а я откуда заню зачем ему :)
<artus> spaik, зачем тебеее?
<JohnDoe6> https://www.gamebuntu.ru/review/tank-war/
<JohnDoe6> http://pingvinus.ru/game/battle-tanks
<freesoid> всем привет!
<isus> list
<isus> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<freesoid> тут вообще живые есть? ))
<valsinats> freesoid: бывают иногда
<Sergey_IT> но редко... вопросов то нет
<Sergey_IT> а для болтологии соцсети есть
<valsinats> вопросы тоже бывают
<valsinats> иногда...
<Sasha_LV> Супер марио ран
#ubuntu-ru 2016-12-18
<fobo7> всем доброй ночи
<fobo7> вопрос
<Antovsn> Ку
<red_shuhardt> ping
<ubuntuhelp> red_shuhardt, Fail!
<red_shuhardt> всем привет! У меня с кодировкой всё в порядке? Отображается мой текст корректно?
<freesoid> всем привет!!
<vir0id> Привет всем
<vir0id> живые есть?
<andrex> нет
<bel_ki> Device: /dev/sda [SAT], SMART Usage Attribute: 194 Temperature_Celsius changed from 115 to 113
<bel_ki> в журнале нашол
<bel_ki> что занчит эта надпись?
<Baogun> bel_ki, вам перевести с английского?
<bel_ki> дословно
<Baogun> Устройство /dev/sda [SAT] Используемый атрибут SMART: 194 Температура_в_Цельсиях изменено c 115 на 113
<bel_ki> <Baogun> аона может быть такой?
<Baogun> bel_ki, похоже, глюк определеения значения.
<Baogun> bel_ki, hddtemp используешь?
<bel_ki> нет
<bel_ki> 194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   113   097   000    Old_age   Always       -       30
<bel_ki> дошло, это он VALUE показывает  а не RAW_VALUE
<bel_ki> спасибо
<Baogun> не за что
<Baogun> bel_ki, читай про ключ -R или -r
<Baogun> а вот у меня ситуёвина смешнее: Xubuntu 16.10 но ядро 4.5.7 - стоит поставить любое более новое - видеокарта глючит. nvidia 840m
<tagezi> да хрен с видеокартой...
<tagezi> у меня вафля отваливается :)
<Baogun> tagezi, совсем не работает или то потухнет, то погаснет?
<andrex> tagezi, изолентой приматай
<andrex> я ваще вафлю выкинул
<andrex> место нее видяха
<vir0id> а причём тут вафля?
<vir0id> как она от видеокарты зависит?
<Guest69741> Всем доброго дня
<artus> оуу, сервак очнулси, круть
<UNIm95> artus: Мои работают и так. У тебя какие проблемы ьыли?
<UNIm95> были*
<artus> UNIm95, да чет видать лежал. думал совсем уже помер :D
<UNIm95> artus: Лол. Только сказал про рабочие серваки как на локальной машине легли иксы
<Baogun> ну и сквозняк...
<JohnDoe1> все конфиги сдуло?
<andrex> у каво там че сдуло?
<andrex> рот закройте сквозняк)
<andrex> у мня мир досих пор конопляцо
<SergeyIT> вечера
<artus> andrex, чего у тебя там коноплитцо? :D
<artus> SergeyIT, его самого )
<yasm>  /msg nickserv info "deb"
<yasm>  /msg nickserv info "yasm"
<valsinats> 0/
#ubuntu-ru 2017-12-11
<aleksei`> утра
<axelmaning00> Ребят, в общем помощь нужна, я такую терраду уже раскатал на канале для незарегестрированных, опупеете.
<axelmaning00> В общем, скажу откровенно, я в линуксах ваших, ничерта не понимаю, вся эта ваша безопасность, скорость, удобство и дружественная консоль, все уже надоело.
ile (standard input) matches
#ubuntu-ru 2017-12-12
<aleksei`> утра
<rapidsp> оно
<rapidsp> какой тут ор ночью стоял )))
<diskin> а логов нет канала?
<axelmaning00> я еще тут
<aleksei`> кто орал? о_0
<SergeyIT> где?
ile (standard input) matches
#ubuntu-ru 2017-12-13
<aleksei`> утра
#ubuntu-ru 2017-12-14
<aleksei`> утра всем
#ubuntu-ru 2017-12-15
<aleksei`> утра
<diskin> а кто-нить сидит тут на tiling window manager?
<diskin> в смысле, из тех, кто тут сидит, кто-нить использует такой? Ж)
#ubuntu-ru 2017-12-16
<TomFarr> хуюбунту
#ubuntu-ru 2017-12-17
<artus> трямс чюлавеки )
<diogenes_> парам трям трям
<artus> и чего тут, опять тишина небось? ))
<diogenes_> тышина перед бурей
<artus> да фиг там, тут пока сам не устроишь бурю - то еще болото спокойное :D
 * artus  попинал andrex 
<diogenes_> но а как известно и тихом болоте черти зодяться )
<diogenes_> водяться
<artus> блин, даже боты отсюда поразбегались, ужс вобщем.
<artus> tagezi: тагезяяяяя, ану неспааатььььь
<tagezi> artus: привет
<artus> оооо, тагезя живой ^_^
<artus> прювееетт, ану расказывай чего у тебя инетресненького ))
<tagezi> да вроде ничего..
<tagezi> учусь, програмлю.. сплю...
<artus> о, я тут тоже типа напрограмиздил чутка, сам в шоке с того что наваяль но оно внезапно даже работает и что самое главное работает именно так как должно :D
<artus> и это при том что я вроде как аще ниразу ниумею вроде как :D
<tagezi> хело ворд осилил? :)
<artus>  https://hastebin.com/onituxejan.cs  угу, пашти. осталось только учесть еще пару условий и в зависимости от оных подставить байтовую последовательность ))
#ubuntu-ru 2018-12-10
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Ну понг, и что?
<SergeyIT> ку
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хочу собрать, инструкция в первой строчке http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/d5pcbnWrn5/ не находит PythonNumpy хотя он установлен
<rapidsp> может ему еще какойнибуль lib или dev вариант этого пакета надо?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> дык стоят.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вон там команда установки пакетов как раз -dev
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в логе
<SergeyIT> может здесь что https://docs.scipy.org/doc/numpy-1.15.1/release.html
#ubuntu-ru 2018-12-11
<CHeRuBaEL> всем доброго времени суток! :))
<Sasha_LV> Доброго
<aleksei`> утра всем
#ubuntu-ru 2018-12-12
<CHeRuBaEL> Всем доброго времени суток ))
<CHeRuBaEL> И так колеги, имеем ubuntu-server. Хотим установить на него иксы: 1. Ставлю xorg? 2. Ставлю Slim 3. Ставлю i3-wm правильно?
<CHeRuBaEL> Минут через 30 вернусь, не пугайтесь )
<UNIm95> что такое slim3?
<SergeyIT> UNIm95, 3. - это порядковый номер следующего пункта ;)
<CHeRuBaEL> Вернулся ))
<CHeRuBaEL> UNIm95: Все верно, это порядковый номер )))
<CHeRuBaEL> А Slim - это вроде как окно для ввода логина перед запуском WM
<UNIm95> А зачем тебе гуй на сервере?
<CHeRuBaEL> Это не сервер, я юзаю серверную убунту на старом ноуте
<UNIm95> Что за ноут?
<UNIm95> Как хочешь использовать ноут и ось?
<CHeRuBaEL> Обычно крысу ставил но душа требует извращений и поэтому awesome мы уже погоняли, пора пробовать i3
<CHeRuBaEL> samsung r505
<UNIm95> Хочешь извращений? Поживи с tmux и framebuffer
<CHeRuBaEL> не tmux это не извращения ))) юзаю )) мне просто нужно смотреть на ноуте видосы и в инет на яплакал ходить )) Поэтому спартанство полное отменяется )
<UNIm95> Погугли caonsole framebuffer firefox
<UNIm95> console*
<CHeRuBaEL> фрэймбуфер это тайловый оконник?
<UNIm95> нет
<CHeRuBaEL> Оп, век живи век учись )))
<CHeRuBaEL> Порою спасибо за наводку
<CHeRuBaEL> Но я так понимаю под это надо иксы ставить?
<UNIm95> Нет
<UNIm95> Это для вывода картинки в консоль
<CHeRuBaEL> Так, ну хорошо, а по первому вопросу? Все правильно?
<UNIm95> Нет. Это не извращения.
<CHeRuBaEL> :-D
<CHeRuBaEL> Предлагаю начать с малого ))
<UNIm95> Поздно. Мы расчехлили флюгегенхаймен.
<CHeRuBaEL> Так начнётсяж вондерсекс!!!
<CHeRuBaEL> :-D
<UNIm95> Ну что же CHeRuBaEL. Пути назад нет.
<CHeRuBaEL> Ну давай мастер )) ЧТо накатывать )))??
<UNIm95> tmux+framebuffer
<UNIm95> И я ушёл
<CHeRuBaEL> tmux стоит, sudo apt-get install framebufer
<CHeRuBaEL> &
<CHeRuBaEL> ?
<CHeRuBaEL> А несколько мониторов в этой штуке заработают?
<CHeRuBaEL> xrandr?
<CHeRuBaEL> нет такого пакета ((
<CHeRuBaEL> Доброго времени суток )))
<Sergey_IT> tagezi_:  скучно?
<tagezi_> да нет
<tagezi_> сижу, копаю код ЛО
<tagezi_> пытаюсь бардак разгрести :) как тут поскучаешь.. одни сплошные пляски :)
<Sergey_IT> ЛО у меня docx прочитать не может, падает
<tagezi_> бывает
<tagezi_> ты бы зна что там внутрях твориться.. ты бы его даже не трогал :)
<Sergey_IT> так это банк бланк просит заполнить (, придется преобразовать
<Sergey_IT> а внутрях уже посмотрел )
<Sergey_IT> дебилы эти МС
<tagezi_> наши не лучше
<Sergey_IT> наши еще не стартовали... так, копошатся
<tagezi_> https://opengrok.libreoffice.org/xref/core/sfx2/source/appl/appserv.cxx#1424
<Sergey_IT> а МС своё же гробит
<tagezi_> у мс очень большой стандарт... вернее кучка огромных стандартов
<Sergey_IT> ты чего кидаешься, так и придавить можешь (
<tagezi_> они уже сами запутались... сторонние проги их никогда полностью корректно открывать не будут
<tagezi_> это вот тот кусок который я разгребаю
<Sergey_IT> конечно, если пытаться впихнуть всё, когда это никому не нужно
<tagezi_> мне нужно запустить BasicIDE из консоли.. а я уже третий день бьюсь об этот забор
<tagezi_> можно конечно просто взять и кастылём сделать.. но я блин не люблю так..
<Sergey_IT> не, это не моё
<tagezi_> а мне нравиться.. только иногда хочется выть от опенсорс
<Sergey_IT> это да... не сахар
<tagezi_> https://opengrok.libreoffice.org/xref/core/include/unotools/moduleoptions.hxx#69
<tagezi_> во ещё прикол
<Sergey_IT> чего то Андрекса уже месяц не видно
<tagezi_> SvtModuleOptions_Impl::impl_GetSetNames() не существует с фиг знает какой версии :)
<tagezi_> незнаю где он.. может ему надоело, может жену нашёл..
<Sergey_IT> для меня это темный лес... это же надо въехать в проект для начала
<tagezi_> у меня это начало уже 3 год :)
<tagezi_> я всё ещё лошара :)
<Sergey_IT> тебе сложнее... ты позже начал, а мне уже поздно
<tagezi_> хотя почти все программеры тыкие... я знаю очень уважаемых мужиков, которые только в своем нэймспэйс разбираются, шаг в строно и они как я смотрят на код
<Sergey_IT> это да... пойду спать
#ubuntu-ru 2018-12-13
<JohnDoe_71Rus> как отучить pidgin вылазить на передний план?
#ubuntu-ru 2018-12-14
<rapidsp> re
<tagezi> ку
<rapidsp> а почему вывод команды hostname и содержимое файла /etc/hostname могут отличаться?
<rapidsp> и насколько это критично
<Sergey_IT> tagezi: в либре в 18.04 бага, оказывается... сегодня победил временно
<Sergey_IT> https://ask.libreoffice.org/en/question/120447/libreoffice-base-crashes-on-32bit-linux/ 
<Sergey_IT> теперь работает lo writer
<tagezi> ну, можно вообще без джавы ставит, если базы не нужны
<tagezi> её выпиливают по тихоньку, но медленно слишком
<Sergey_IT> так мне пользоваться надо, а не копошизмом заниматься ;)
<tagezi> а для врайтера нужна джава?
<tagezi> на джаве написан бэйс и несколько плагинов для калька, вроде и всё
<tagezi> остальное должно работать без джавы
<Sergey_IT> так все запускались, кроме lowriter, который падал - это загадка
<Sergey_IT> что то они намудрили
<tagezi> и не говори
<Sergey_IT> Пойду ОС ставить на новый ssd
#ubuntu-ru 2018-12-15
<Sergey_IT> tagezi: перенес систему на ssd - грузится в 3,5 раза быстрее
#ubuntu-ru 2018-12-16
<Sergey_IT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Sergey_IT, Fail!
#ubuntu-ru 2019-12-09
<diskin> andrex, спасибо, теперь я знаю кто такие #2 Маши!
#ubuntu-ru 2019-12-13
<mintdja> добра всем и каждому
<SergeyIT> 13 в пятницу ?
